# King Kirby's Rabbit Nation



## kirbyultra

Welcome to King Kirby's Rabbit Nation, 2010 Edition!







2009 Edition link is here!

I present to you, the one and only King Kirby!





Kirby is a 3.5 year old Satin mix bunny. I adopted him in November 2008 and he is my first bunny ever. He's the sweetest thing I have ever known and I love him dearly. Kirby is my world :hearts

Roll out the red carpet... here comes Sir Toby!





Toby came into my life in May 2009. He was only about 2 months old, cutest little fuzzball I ever laid eyes on. He is a pretty hyper rabbit, often found running and charging into Kirby's cage. 

My boys are not bonded, but it doesn't mean they won't be one day. 

Rabbits changed my life. They gave me joy and hope in ways I never thought imaginable. I started volunteering for the rabbit rescue organization in NYC recently and it's brought me more satisfaction than all the years of working my day job. :bunnydance:

Here marks the beginning of a wonderful year of bunny love!


----------



## Myia09

Great new addition! Lets hear it for another 26 pages


----------



## hartleybun

on behalf of lady roxy and lord hartleybun may i express greetings to his majesty and lord toby. we look forward to reading of your exploits in future blogs.


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome start to your new blog!

What rabbit rescue do you volunteer with?? I've been thinking of starting to volunteer again, but I'm not sure where. If I could find a rabbit rescue that's close enough to me, that would be awesome! Except for it's so hard for me to convince myself that I can't bring them all home. 

Your bunnies are adorable, as always.


----------



## kirbyultra

I work with a group called Rabbit Rescue and Rehab, a chapter of the HRS for NYC.  The shelter is up on the upper eastside of manhattan. I've been volunteering at the adoption events they hold at a Petco uptown. I adopted Kirby from safehavenrr.org based in NJ. Maybe you can try there if it's close to you.


----------



## kirbyultra

Myia09 wrote:


> Great new addition! Lets hear it for another 26 pages



Thanks! I can't believe the last blog got so long!


----------



## Dragonrain

> I work with a group called Rabbit Rescue and Rehab, a chapter of the HRS for NYC.  The shelter is up on the upper eastside of manhattan. I've been volunteering at the adoption events they hold at a Petco uptown. I adopted Kirby from safehavenrr.org based in NJ. Maybe you can try there if it's close to you.


We're actually very close to Manhattan. My fiance works there so we wanted to stay close to the city to keep his commute short, without actually living in the city.

I know Rabbit Rescue & Rehab  For some reason I didn't think they where really taking in many rabbits. It sounds like I might have been wrong. I might look into volunteering there sometime soon. There's another shelter in Liberty State Park in NJ, which is really close to us, but they take in mostly cats and dogs. I was thinking of volunteering there so I wouldn't have to go into the city. I'd probably like working with bunnies more though...hmm.


----------



## kirbyultra

RRR takes in a good number of rabbits. The shelter is shared with the ACC which is mostly dogs and cats, definitely. The location is currently renovating and just started when I wanted to start volunteering so to be honest with you, I haven't even stepped foot in the actual shelter yet! Because of the cut-down space, we have less than 10 cages onsite. We have 2 Petcos with two buns in each one and a network of foster parents in and around the city who are wonderful. One of the Petcos is moving to a smaller store, so we're not even sure if we can continue to keep two buns there  

I was also very surprised to find that RRR had a real location. I was under the impression for the longest time that they were a 100% foster network. Was even more surprised that the Manhattan ACC was where the rabbits were and that I could work exclusively with the rabbits. I've been super happy working a few hours at Petco adoptions. It's like just playing with 1-3 bunnies for about 5 hours nonstop and letting people look at you play with bunnies. :biggrin2:I love to tell people about how much fun it is to have a bunny at home!

My boss told me about my salary raise today. He said with the raise I could get a couple more bunnies. Even folks at work know I'm "the rabbit lady"....


----------



## Dragonrain

:biggrin2:
Thanks for all the info! It does sound like fun. I don't really like going into NYC very often, but I might be able to make an exception for cute bunnies! Only problem will be trying not to take any of them home with me.


----------



## kirbyultra

That is my weekly stuggle. Urge to take the little buggers home is very very strong.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 27, 2010 - A Sad Truth

I've been having really bad nasal congestion, runny nose and post-nasal drip in the last few months. My husband's been having bad symptoms for even longer. I finally went to see an allergist. :cry4:

There was a lot of silly drama but in the end I did get my test. My allergist tested me for lots of furries, including rabbits, cats, hammies, roaches, dust mites. I am allergic to all of the above. :faint:My arm lit up like a Christmas tree. :tears2:

Bunnies... I am allergic to my bunnies... :cry2I mean, it doesn't change anything. But somehow it hurts more now that I know. I could never let go of my bunnies. Would you dump your children? Of course not. But nobody has ever been allergic to their children (I think). It just feels terrible to find out this truth.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen I know your pain. I too am allergic to my bunnies. The allergist and my Doc told me to get rid of my bunnies because they flared my Asthma. I told my doc there was NO way I was getting rid of them.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aww I'm sorry. :hug:

I have a lot of allergies too, including to rabbits and hay. 

I can keep my allergies managed pretty well as long as I clean the rabbit room a lot, and the less dusty hay has been helping. While I'm cleaning I'll wear one of those medical masks, so I don't breathe in the hay and fur, and have an air filter in the rabbit room. Once in awhile my allergies will really act up after I spend some time cuddling with the bunnies, but it's worth it to me. I would never give them up or stop having rabbits because of my allergies.


----------



## SweetSassy

I love all the pic's at the begining of your blog Your boys are soooo ADORABLE!! :biggrin2:



I'm sorry your allergic to your bunnies. Maybe allergy med's or shots will help. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I love all the pic's at the begining of your blog Your boys are soooo ADORABLE!! :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your allergic to your bunnies. Maybe allergy med's or shots will help. :hug:



Thanks! I actually put off the new blog in part because I was too lazy to get a new picture collage made for 2010. The first blog had a collage too 

I want to do allergy shots and it would have worked out really well had I started this process months ago. I can get allergy shots done at the health center at work once they are prescribed. So I don't have to make extra trips every single week. My copay was also awesomely cheaper last year. This year my copay went up, and I actually plan on quitting my job soon. I don't really know how it's going to work with my insurance, joining my husband's plan, etc. For now I'm going to try to work with my doctor (she seems wonderful!) and see if we can just use some medication to help control it.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 28, 2010 - Kirby's Wild Party

I let Kirby out to roam overnight again last night. This morning around 5am instead of hanging out in his condo like I expected, he was sitting in the hall, staring at me. Then when I approached him, he started to run around and binky like I have never seen before! He was having so much fun. I wonder if he's been doing this all night! I had to shoo him back into his pen so I could let Toby out for the morning. I think it's perfectly fine to start letting Kirby out at night. I don't think he could do anything to cause him harm, the place is bunny proof....but.....

I may be fostering dear little Milo. If you read my old blog, you wll remember that little Milo gave me my virgin bunny-kiss! I am very taken by this little bun boy. He is currently residing at one of our Petcos, but that store is closing and we're not sure what we're doing yet. I might have him a few days or a couple weeks I think. I'm so excited! He's gonna be my first foster bun!

If I keep Milo in the living room, I won't let Kirby out unsupervised. Milo is still very territorial. He's a little stinker, marking up stuff all over the place. It may not be a good idea to let them too near each other.


----------



## kherrmann3

ooOOoo! New foster bun!? Do we get pictures!?

I hope this blog is as picture-full as the last one! :stikpoke

Sorry to hear about your allergies. I don't really trust those skin allergen tests, though. My mum had one done and it said that she was allergic to dogs (only). She has had dogs her whole life, and she has never had any issues with them. In fact, she tends to get the sinus problem stuff when away from her dog(s). It's just one of those weird things. Either way, I hope you find a way to manage your allergies!


----------



## kirbyultra

Of course there are pictures! So I ended up going to pickup Milo this evening after all. 

These are not pictures of Sir Toby - they are of the visitor, Milo! Milo unfortunately for me, is going to be here only a couple of days. One bun got adopted at a different Petco and I'm going to take Milo down there to take his spot. It will get him more chances to be seen and be adopted. So he's only here till Saturday. What a bummer! But maybe it's a blessing in disguise. I would get too attached.






"Yeah, we sit on the vegetables before we eat them. All the buns at Petco do it. It's all the rage. Don't they do that in Kirbyland?"






"Do you like this shade of lip color?"





I actually question if he was neutered. I turned him over and I saw what looked like the boy's boys! They looked like pink kidney beans hanging from him. Did not look like the void that I usually see with my buns... so I am emailing RRR to ask what the deal is! I sent them a pic to see if someone else can tell any better than me. Milo's litter habits are pretty bad, and...

GET THIS! TOBY IS TERRIFIEDOF MILO! Toby can bouncing out of the rabbit room and came sniffing around the living room.. he was heading back to the rabbit room when he SUDDENLY got sight of a bun that looked exactly like him in the kitchen..... next thing I hear is BAM! ZOOM! BANG! Toby dashing in a big blurry mess into the rabbit room.... oh my gosh, I thought he hurt himself running into all sorts of things. He's really scared!

Hah! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness. Toby won't stop thumping now. He is not binkying, he's just hopping around restlessly, thumping a lot. I even heard a sigh/squeak from Toby after one of his thumps. 

I changed pants that I was wearing when handling Milo. I was walking them to the washer when... Toby sniffed and started to paw at the legs of my Milo'ed pants. He lunged at them again and again. Husbun found it hilarious but I was afraid he'd lunge at my legs. We threw the pants in the washer and I promptly went to take a shower. Poor Toby is still thumping. He's really upset.

I put up a gate to separate the living room and the kitchen where Milo is. I also put a towel over the gate so Toby wouldn't see Milo. He's still thumping though.

Compared to Milo, Toby totally digs Kirby. My gosh!


----------



## hartleybun

perhaps its a case of two's company three's a crowd!:?


----------



## SweetSassy

Love your posts Helen. LOl.( I got a laugh out of Toby) 

Milo is a cutie!! :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3

I totally thought those pictures were of Toby at first! Wow! How cute! Maybe having Milo around for a little bit will make Toby appreciate Kirby more.  (My bunnies make a grunt/squeak after their thumps when they're miffed, so it's a "normal" thing around here).


----------



## hln917

Wow! He does look like Toby. How is Kirby taking to him? Perhaps Toby will now align forces with Kirby vs. that new houseguest!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its to bad you only get to keep him till tomorrow. 

Congrats on the raise, I am glad someone is getting them. No one in my company except management has had one in 4 years.

Will you foster any more?


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks. It's not a raise I am reallyexcited about but at least I get the pay bump for the first couple months of the year. I have decided to leave the company (but they don't know yet). I am not honestly sure what I am going to do after, and frankly I will leave soon no matter what.As some of you may know, I have had pretty bad problems with my health and I guess "mental" health too,from lack of sleep and endless anxiety from my work. With some help the last couple of months, I have come to terms with it and have decided that I need to get rid of the job. I have to learn to take care of me first. All the money in the world won't make me happy, and that's no way to live at age 26. I am lucky that I am young, have no kids (that aren't furry), and have saved up early in life from this power-job the last 6.5 years. I can live ok with my buns and my mortgage for a long while before I really have to worry. My husband got promoted,a major pay bump and a bonus this year to boot. We are very lucky to be doing well at this point in time.

As for fosters, I'm not too sure, Dave. I'm really new at this, and I'm really new to the rescue too. Milo's situation was kind of a special one, and we really clicked so I was happy to take him in, so was my husband. I had to convince him bigtime and he finally caved. I literally lost my entire kitchen because that's where Milo isset up :biggrin2:I honestly don't know where I'd put a 3rd bun in my little apartment if it were a long term foster agreement.

The other issue is that Toby is really freaked out and stressed out from having another bun in the house. Of course, it doesn't help that Milo is still all hormonal and throwing out all kinds of male smells. A lil part of me says, "hah, about time Toby felt threatened for a change!" while the rest of me is really sad that Toby is so upset. 

Also, I tend to get attached... very, very quickly. Fostering may prove to be the fastest way to rack up a herd! :shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Fostering may prove to be the fastest way to rack up a herd! :shock:


:laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

Milo gave me a few kisses today after lots of petting and coaxing. He's such a tease. 

More pictures of my short stay bun, Milo. 






Milo has expensive taste. He prefers sparkling water in his bowl. Just kidding!





The saddest part of Milo is definitely his bum and his paws. The bottoms of his feet are black as soot. His bum and legs are stained a dark yellow, a little but matted but not too bad so we're going to let time sort it out. 










:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Milo is so cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

January 29, 2010 - Game time!

TOBY OR MILO? Guess!






Toby or Milo?





Toby or Milo??





Toby or Milo?





Finally... 

Toby or Milo???




:rofl:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> January 29, 2010 - Game time!
> 
> TOBY OR MILO? Guess!
> 
> MILO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby or Milo?
> MILO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby or Milo??
> TOBY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby or Milo?
> MILO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally...
> 
> Toby or Milo???
> MILO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


My answer's posted in red


----------



## hln917

1st and 3rd pictures are Toby, the rest are Milo!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:yeahthat:


----------



## kirbyultra

Sheesh, can't fool RO members!
1 - Toby
2 - Milo
3 - Toby
4 - Milo
5 - Milo

Milo holds a special place in my heart... I got my first bunny kiss from him, he was my first foster (super short) bun, and the first bun whose yawn I caught on camera. And I only knew him for a week.

Milo got adopted today. Yeah, he got stolen up by a nice lady super quickly. He is a wonderful bunny and would make any human with an open heart very happy. I can't believe it... When I brought him to Petco this morning somehow I knew in my heart I wouldn't see his little head again. I hugged him just a bit harder than I probably should have for a rabbit. 

I hope he is given the life he so deserves. 

Milo, you'll always be mine in my heart.

:dutch


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww:hug: Your doing a great thing by fostering.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks, April. It is my pleasure, really. I never thought I would have the spare time in my already-busy life for doing stuff like this, but now that I've started, I couldn't be happier. It's amazing how a person can reprioritize and "create" time for things that she really enjoys! 

So, with Milo out of my apartment, Toby is immediately in better spirits this evening. He came out and eyed my kitchen intently for some time, making sure the bun was gone. Then he started to do bunny 500s and binky like he's never bink'ed before. What a crazy little bun!


----------



## SweetSassy

I had to giggle over your last paragraph. Lol. Go Toby :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

Ileft the citytoday to visit family, and also celebrate one of my niece's 4th birthday. I also announced to my family my intention to leave my job. I was prepared to defend me decision because I anticipated some folks would take the position that one should keep one's well-paying job in today's economic climate. But for the first time in my life, everyone was in support of my decision.

I was really shocked, and delighted that everyone understood. After all, I've been groaning about my workplace for over a year already about the worsening conditions of my work, the demands made on my life and the deterioration of my mental ability to handle stress and pressure of the job. Even my mom, who's always been about "work hard, earn money", seemed to accept this and was supportive. 

I hope to be a free bird by March...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats great everyone was supportive. Every now and thenpeoplewillsurprise you!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thats great everyone was supportive. Every now and thenpeoplewillsurprise you!


Yeah it's really weird. I was almost certain my mom would flip out. She didn't. She listened, she understood. 

She recently went through the same thing - she had finally had it with her workplace and quit in December. I guess it changes your perspective when you've been through it.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 31, 2010 - Allergy Med Woes

So, after I got tested positive for allergy to buns, my doctor tried to talk me out of keeping them briefly (to which I replied, I might as well cut off my right arm, that'll be less painful.) She prescribed me some Clarinex and Patanase. I was taking Zyrtec and Claritin - they both seemed to help a little. It was better than nothing but some days it was as if it didn't even matter. The congestion and post-nasal drip was so bad sometimes that I literally became useless to the world, doubled over in pain with my face in my hands. My ENT says Clarinex is better than Claritin, and Patanase is milder than Nasonex and Astepro. Nasonex and Astepro were expensive (Very!) and they made my nose bleed after using them both for about a week. I stopped using them both and it was a huge waste of money.

I filled my prescription for Clarinex and Patanase today - came out to a whopping $65!!!!! Ouch - and that's just enough for 30 days. Ugh, that's over $2 a day just to breathe. Sheesh, the bun expenses keep adding up! 

I've been taking Clarinex since last Wednesday and I think it is better than Zyrtec and Claritin, but it still was kind of tough to breathe. No more extreme sinus congestion headaches. The $40 Patanase is some kind of miracle drug so far. I used the spray about 15 minutes ago and suddenly I am all clear. :shock:A little too clear suddenly, actually. Now I feel dryness in the back of my throat. Feels kind of odd when I breathe. But it doesn't taste awful like Astepro does at least.

Does anyone else take these drugs for their allergies?


----------



## BethM

Sorry to hear about your allergies. 
I'm a lifelong allergy sufferer, but I managed to get through it somehow.....until the bunnies came to stay with me. For me, it's the hay and not the actual bunnies. (I haven't had an official test, but the symptoms got worse when I handled the hay, but not when petting the bunnies.) I haven't tried the things you're using now. I can control mine (within reason) with Zyrtec. I also use Singulair, for mild asthma. I once thought I could quit the Singulair to save money, but when I stopped my allergies got worse again. So I'm not sure exactly how it helps, but it does. Claritin never helped me at all. 
Then at night I have to use Flonase spray. I've got nasal polyps, and the steroid spray helps shrink everything up in there. I tried Rhinocort and Nasacort (or something like that), but I'm allergic to both of those- when using them, my forehead turned bright beet red!


----------



## kirbyultra

I also bought a Neti pot from amazon.com. I hear it does miracles for sinus problems. It washes our the allergens and other muck that can cause sinus congestion and infection. No chemicals, no $40 a month! I am excited to try that. 

Patanase still doing ok with that so far. Clarinex... I don't know, I don't feel like it's doing an awful lot. I guess I should be glad I don't have seasonal allergies too!


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I also bought a Neti pot from amazon.com. I hear it does miracles for sinus problems. It washes our the allergens and other muck that can cause sinus congestion and infection. No chemicals, no $40 a month! I am excited to try that.


I use a similar product. It's a sinus rinse, with a squeeze-type bottle, made by some people called NeilMed. It does the same job as a neti pot. It took some getting used to, but now I'm cool with it. I use the salt/baking soda packets sold by the same company.
I usually just use them when the allergens are up, it does a good job of rinsing the gunk out, and making me feel much cleaner. I've stopped minor sinus infections with diligent rinsing.

I've never tried a neti pot, but I've heard good things about them, and I highly recommend sinus rinses!


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> I usually just use them when the allergens are up, it does a good job of rinsing the gunk out, and making me feel much cleaner. I've stopped minor sinus infections with diligent rinsing.
> 
> I've never tried a neti pot, but I've heard good things about them, and I highly recommend sinus rinses!



Good to hear this! I am looking forward to it. It should be arriving by mail tomorrow. I saw them in stores like popular pharmacies as well as Whole Foods and they were so expensive. I got this one for about $13 online so I thought it was worth a try. I will do anything pretty much at this point for a breath of fresh air through my nose. 

It's gotten so bad that I can't even eat dinner without choking because I keep having the urge to breathe in, and I have no choice but to inhale through my mouth...and well, sometimes food goes down the airpipe when I do that. :grumpy:


----------



## Dragonrain

You'll have to let me know how the Neti pot works! I've been thinking of buying one for awhile, but they are usually kind of expensive and I wasn't sure if I'd like it/it would work.


----------



## kirbyultra

Will definitely let you know!

Other news: What's up with Toby? He's been super well behaved (except for the little er, hide and seek incident - http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54149&forum_id=1). He's sitting and flattening for petting. He has been affectionate enough to climb on me when he's out for his run. He's been more social and pleasant instead of a stuck-up bun who runs away. Must be post-Milo realizations!

Ok, so he did just step all over my tax documents but I guess that is not to be held against him. After all, to Sir Toby, paper is paper...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good thing he didn't do anything else onyour tax paper work!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep, Toby sometimes is still Toby - naughty and a troublemaker!

He's still sitting down for petting. He had a very peculiar look on his face today. He was looking at me kind of... longingly... He really seemed to enjoy the rubbing on his head and nose 

Kirby was out all night again of course. Uh, he started going into Kitchen. He has never gone in there before. Ever since Milo stayed here he's been very curious about the place. Now he's just hanging out in it. It's not much and it's not officially bunny proofed... the only things he can really chew on are some of his old mats (which have become regular "welcome" matssince he started to chew on them in his cage LOL) and our shoes/sneakers, etc. I don't know that he would chew on our shoes, but I didn't particularly like him being in our kitchen... it's very slippery with hardwood floor. I'm really shocked that he willingly bounced around on there!!!

King Kirby's land is growing...

There are only 3 uncolonized lands left - the 2 bathrooms, and the master bedroom! Eeek.

Sorta finished my taxes, as a first rough draft through Turbotax. Ugh, I owe NY state lots, LOTS of money. I haven't even calculated Jersey tax yet (I have to pay two states) and the IRS actually owes me a lot of money. I think I might only break about even this year 

:dutch


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Am so proud of you for making the right decision about your career... I know you've been think about it for a long time :hug:
Kudos to you for striking out in faith and improving your quality of life! :highfive:

The kitchen is going to be annexed, eh? Better get another foster in, ASAP  So, essentially, it will be like a real-life game of RISK Bunnies at your house 

Can you take a video of all the bun action?


----------



## kirbyultra

Hmm I should! Video is going to be tough to capture Kirby in all his funny looking glory because my lighting in the living room at night isn't so great. But it's funny to see him sprint around!! He's a black blur!

Ohh this morning I heard Kirby hum for me! He was running in circles around me, first thing in the morning when I woke up!!! It was such a great way to wake up. He's never done it before. He has a very subtle hum so I don't know if he did it before and I just didn't hear him.


----------



## kirbyultra

After a sinus rinse am I supposed to sneeze like a maniac? I am having lots of trouble with the solution not flowing as well. Sometimes it's a small trickle. Sometimes I get nothing. It's a bit of a learning curve!


----------



## kirbyultra

February 5, 2010 - An Impressive Day

To everyone and anyone reading this - this is the happiest day I have had in a while! Last week, I asked one of the volunteers are our rescue if she could help me bond my buns. She has had lots of experience with rabbits and lots of experience bonding them, so I thought she would be able to guage for me whether there is hope for Kirby and Toby, or if I should just give it up and keep them separate forever (sigh).

I had described to her the behavior of these two and how Toby likes to chase and pull fur while Kirby is terrified and runs away... the whole lot of my woes about my babies, basically. She was telling me that from what I was saying, it doesn't sound too promising, which is as much as I assumed as well. 

She did an introduction session with my bunnies, and can I just say, it was absolutely the _most amazing thing I've ever seen_. First of all, Kirby came hopping over to Toby, not the other way around. Kirby then started to get too excited, then scared, and got Toby all worked up all in a matter of about 5 to 8 seconds on the ground. She actually went for Kirby, and settled him down. She petted him, stroked his ears, calmed him down... and in fact, Toby was just strolling around, investigating & sniffing Kirby. No growling, no fur pulling. Not even touching Kirby. And he had every chance to. 

She kept stroking Kirby to keep him calm, and he remained very calm. No buggy eyes, no super fast breathing... he seemed relatively relaxed. That alone had me floored! But Toby then kinda stood there a few inches away from Kirby and she started to Toby with her other hand. Toby sat still for petting too. She kinda held their ears, gently petting and stroking the ears and the backs of their necks. Both buns were really quite well behaved. I was shocked beyond belief watching this. 

Then she actually nudged Toby over to sit next to Kirby. Their bodies were right next to each other, touching. She was able to pet them both on the head in one stroke of her hand - their heads were THAT close. It was all very tolerable by both buns. Minimal negative energy happening. It lasted maybe about 5 minutes. Kirby then got up and walked away. Toby continued to sit, not minding that Kirby up and left. And that was the end of it. 

I have never seen my buns this close together. I have never seen them NOT be upset with each other. I have never seen Toby that close to Kirby in his free will and NOT take a bite of fur. It. Was. Crazy. I'm _still_ in disbelief that this happened. 

I am pleasantly surprised needless to say, but she was surprised too based upon what I was telling her about their behavior as pen-neighbors. Her opinion is based on this session that it is not hopeless. If I want to, I should keep trying in t his manner. She advised, and I agree now, that controlling Kirby's anxiety is the key to setting a calm tone for the sessions. Previously, it was like when he freaks out, Toby gets upset and then Kirby runs away and Toby gives chase - one bad reaction leading to another. I think I will go with that and really keep the sessions down to about 2 minutes or so each. I am not entirely confident that I will have as much control over the situation as she did, so I should keep the sessions down to a minimum so that everybun won't really have enough time to get ticked with each other. 

I am _really excited! _This was more than I ever imagined. I was fully expecting her to see the boys in all their crazy glory and tell me to just give up (lol). Seeing them side-by-side, laying down, all relaxed, gave me hope that I can do this. they might be able to bond. I'm so happy!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:dutch


----------



## SweetSassy

That is great Helen. It was good you watched her so you know what to do. Hopefully some day they'll be good friends :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

That is great news, I am so happy for you!


----------



## BethM

Great news on the bonding session! 
Where did the session take place? In your home, or did you take them somewhere? I think bunnies do better in unfamiliar settings, if they are both a little bit uncomfortable they can help comfort each other. 
Do you drive? My rescue is really big on car rides in a laundry basket as a bonding tool. One person driving, one in the back seat petting both bunnies. They'll usually huddle up together. 
Sounds like you've found someone who can help guide you through the bonding process!!


On the neti pot.......I think you have to tilt your head in a certain way to get the water to flow properly? Mine is a squeeze bottle, so I just force it through. If your sinus tissues are swollen, it will be more difficult for the water to go through. Did you use salt water, or just plain water? The salt water helps. (Plus you might want some baking soda to balance it and reduce stinging.) You might have gotten a bit of the water trapped, and that's what is causing the sneezing. It will eventually drain, no worries! That might also depend on how you hold your head. (If you find it messy, you can do it in the shower, too.) 
Does the Rx spray you have reduce swelling? Maybe try using the spray, let things dry a bit, then try the sinus rinse?) 
I think some people can't deal with water in their nose, but if you're ok with the general feeling, I think you will be able to get the hang of it with a little practice.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hey Beth - I was really loving the Patanase spray and it was definitely the most clear and dry days so far. Unfortunately I have to go in for a follow up appt and was planning on taking a food allergy test too, so I have to be off antihistamines for at least a week prior. The sinus rinse is all I've got until Wednesday! I'd say it helps, overall, otherwise I'm sure I'd be getting progressively worse the longer I am off the medication. I have trouble getting the flow through one nostril; the other seems to flow only a tiny bit. I think a little is better than nothing until Wednesday at least. A squeeze thing sounds like a better idea than a pot that relies on gravity now that I am actually struggling with it. I am pretty swollen up in there off meds. To make matters worse I had to handle the buns for nail trimming and for the bonding today. Fur all over me! I was choking and coughing so badly this evening that I had to leave the rabbit room. My chest tightened on the right side and I couldn't get enough air. I had my husband get me a heatpack to relax my chest so that I could slow down my breaths. It was scary. That once happened in my sleep... I woke up suddenly gasping for air and choking, probably from a floatig piece of fur that I inhaled.

The kit came with some salt packets and it was not painful at all. The saline solution was quite fine in my opinion. The sensation is kind of weird at first but there is an odd feeling of relief from the allergens as I feel the wash working. I 

The woman actually came to my apt after work, which was so nice of her! I tried bathtub a long time ago and it didn't go over well. I am a bit afriad if the situation gets crazy in the car that it can get dangerous. We did this today in the hallway at home and it was ok. They are familiar with the hall but they don't hang out there and it's hardwood floor to make them stumble uncomfortably a bit. It's a neutral enough space. And worked really well  If the buns ever bond I'll be forever grateful to this nice lady


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen thats wonderful news!!! I hope you can get them bonded


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

That is wonderful news that there is hope to bond!


----------



## hln917

Congrats on yesterday's results. Hope it continues to be successful for Toby and Kirby.



*kirbyultra wrote: *


> My chest tightened on the right side and I couldn't get enough air. I had my husband get me a heatpack to relax my chest so that I could slow down my breaths. It was scary. That once happened in my sleep... I woke up suddenly gasping for air and choking, probably from a floatig piece of fur that I inhaled.


At your next dr's appt, you may want to ask for an inhaler. Advair or Pro Air. I was having problems breathing whenever we had to close the bedroom door with Sebastian in there. Same symptom, couldn't breathe and grasping for air. I keep in next to the bed in case I have problems at night breathing.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> At your next dr's appt, you may want to ask for an inhaler. Advair or Pro Air. I was having problems breathing whenever we had to close the bedroom door with Sebastian in there. Same symptom, couldn't breathe and grasping for air. I keep in next to the bed in case I have problems at night breathing.



That's a good idea. Last time she asked me if I ever experienced tightness in my chest and the answer back then was "no" but having been off all antihistamines, the chest/lung pain from coughing and wheezing is enough for me to cry mercy.


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> At your next dr's appt, you may want to ask for an inhaler. Advair or Pro Air. I was having problems breathing whenever we had to close the bedroom door with Sebastian in there. Same symptom, couldn't breathe and grasping for air. I keep in next to the bed in case I have problems at night breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. Last time she asked me if I ever experienced tightness in my chest and the answer back then was "no" but having been off all antihistamines, the chest/lung pain from coughing and wheezing is enough for me to cry mercy.
Click to expand...

My asthma is really bad when I'm around dogs and cats, I get the wheezing and coughing, too. I hope your next doctor's appointment goes well. I think once you can go back to using the antihistamines, the sinus rinses will be easier. You're sinuses are probably just swollen and blocking the rinse. 

I'm so glad the bonding sessions are going well!


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> My asthma is really bad when I'm around dogs and cats, I get the wheezing and coughing, too. I hope your next doctor's appointment goes well. I think once you can go back to using the antihistamines, the sinus rinses will be easier. You're sinuses are probably just swollen and blocking the rinse.
> 
> I'm so glad the bonding sessions are going well!




I sure hope that allergy symptoms are "reversible" in the sense that ...they go way, the way they used to when I took antihistamines. 

Working at the shelter is going to be pretty interesting because right now it's a tiny little space with like 7 rabbits LOL - should be great for a person allergic to them but loves them to death! The irony of my life... I'm glad I started the process to get my allergy symptoms in order.

Not exactly sure what was different today, but the sinus rinse went a lot more smoothly today!


----------



## kirbyultra

February 6, 2010 - Bonding session #2

Went pretty well, I think. I didn't get Kirby under control fast enough unfortunately. So Toby got too worked up from Kirby's nerves and took 1 bite of fur. After that, they were pretty good. Both buns were face-to-face. I was petting them both and Toby was more unsettled. Kirby was very calm, totally flat and ok once he sat down and still. 

Short session - 1 blip, but mostly positive


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Keep up the work with the bonding. In no time they'll be happy together


----------



## kirbyultra

February 7, 2010 - Bonding session #3

Went well! It lasted 3 minutes only, but it was very good. Kirby kept calm the whole time, he didn't really move. Toby was jittery, but no biting. He sniffed around, even hopped straight over Kirby's head at one point. But it was uneventful -- which I take as a positive thing. 

It may not sound like a lot but to me it's tremendous progress. For one thing they aren't jumping all over the place. And then they are actually sitting still, sniffing each other and not freaking out. Toby is not biting fur off anymore. "Uneventful" is actually phenomenal...:shock:

I got some good pix this weekend, didn't get a chance to upload yet. I got some really sweet shots of Toby sleeping and Toby eating his hay all wrong LOL - you'll see.

I vacuumed bigtime today. Had to put on a mask over my nose and mouth. I could not believe how much fur was behind the computer. No wonder it's making noises at me, it's probably choking on fur. I'm pretty sure my buns have reproduced several generations of bunny furballs in there. My apt is a zillion times better (for my nose) since vacuuming up 3 full canisters with my Dyson - yeah, THREE! Frightening. And I vacuum with the handvac every single day, too. I'm baffled.

Kirby is no longer allowed to party all night on his own. He started to pull and chew at the carpet. While the carpet is short-fiber, not long or shaggy, it's still nogood for him and Iwould appreciate him not ruining my carpet So until I can devote more time to checking on him at night, (after I quit my job) he's not going to host anymore all-night bunny parties :biggrin2:

:dutch


----------



## BethM

Yay for good bonding sessions!
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Sounds like you and the boys are making incredible progress together, Helen 
I sure do hope it works! :hug:

(BTW, you sound so relaxed and upbeat.. I love it  )


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for cheering me on with the bonding sessions, everyone! It really helps pump me up, because they are really unnerving!

Autumn - I AM really feeling much more at ease these days. I sleep better, and I wake up without a terrible sense of dread. I gave notice at work today. My reporting manager was really cool about it, which I expected. He is going to be in dire need of help after I leave, but he didn't give me a hard time about leaving. I am really pretty happy about all this and looking forward to a long-deserved break. 

So tonight, the buns were just not feeling it. The fought me the whole way and refused to stay in the hallway for bonding. Kirby ran away twice and THUMPED and GRUNTED at me - it has been a very long time since he's grunted at me, much less thumped a foot at me. King Kirby was really upset. He wouldn't even takea treat from me afterwards. Toby was feeling similarly grumpy... so I decided no good could come of this type of mood in a session anyway so I put the buns back and will see if we can do better tomorrow. 

Introduced the buns to kale yesterday ...

Hang on! What's this I have here? Toby just climbed under the couch (I'm sitting on the floor) and crawled underneath my legs and squeeeezed up between my legs. He was getting snuggly with me! My god, I should have brought home a Milo bun to shake him up ages ago if I knew it was going to make Toby soooo needy 

So what was I saying... oh yes, Kale. I gave the buns each a big stalk of kale and they ignored it for a full12 hours, and they ignored the plate of veg that came with it. It kind of made me mad because they're so spoiled! So I left the plate of veg there to see if they'd eat it if they got hungry. 24 hours later, they nibbled the parsley but left the kale and everything else near it.... Toby ate his hay ball instead. What a stubborn bum.

I gave up, and gave them a new plate of veggies, but I stuck a new bunch of kale on there, just to spite them :biggrin2:Kirby broke down and chewed up the frilly parts and left the stalk. Toby is still ignoring them. We'll see... maybe he'll experiment with it in the morning.

:dutch


----------



## bengal77

That's so funny. Kale is usually the most coveted of treats because it's only fed like once or twice a month. I don't know if Lily likes it because I have no idea where to buy it. None of our local supermarkets seem to carry it in the produce section.


----------



## hln917

Bet you feel a sense of relief now that you gave notice to the company! Wish I cold do that with mine. Glad to hear that Toby is cuddling up to you, that's a good sign!

Re: the Kale, try soaking it in water first. That's what I did. It took Shades a while to eat it but Sebastian loved itsince it was something new.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> February 7, 2010 - Bonding session #3
> 
> Went well! It lasted 3 minutes only, but it was very good. Kirby kept calm the whole time, he didn't really move. Toby was jittery, but no biting. He sniffed around, even hopped straight over Kirby's head at one point. But it was uneventful -- which I take as a positive thing.


For Elvis and Teresa we did very short sessions slowly building up. Started withjust a minute and buit up.


----------



## Dragonrain

My bunnies LOVE Kale. They would gladly take Kirby and Toby's share of it. Berry and Ziggy love pretty much every food, but even Barnaby is pretty fond of it, and he's my picky eater.

That's so exciting that your trying to bond the boys! Bonded pairs are so fun, I love watching them interact.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> For Elvis and Teresa we did very short sessions slowly building up. Started withjust a minute and buit up.


Yep, looks like Kirby and Toby are going to be a slow pair to bond too.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> My bunnies LOVE Kale. They would gladly take Kirby and Toby's share of it. Berry and Ziggy love pretty much every food, but even Barnaby is pretty fond of it, and he's my picky eater.
> 
> That's so exciting that your trying to bond the boys! Bonded pairs are so fun, I love watching them interact.


They are still not interested!! Can you believe these little bunnies?? What bun doesn't love crunchy yummy kale?


----------



## kirbyultra

February 9, 2010 - A Rough Day

Today started out really, super lousy at work. Then I had a conversation with my big boss about leaving the job. No feelings were hurt. I am leaving on good terms. A lot of kind words were uttered. I actually was caught by surprise. But all in all good.

They can't find my keys in the elevator. (I dropped them down the stinkin' elevator shaft 30 stories down on Monday morning) :tears2:I had a bunny keychain that means a lot to me... Now I will never get it back. 

Well, here's some good stuff.

What's Toby dreaming about?






He's dreaming about carrots...





What's Toby doing?





He's eating his hay from the wrong side. Silly bunny! :biggrin2:





:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Bonding session #4

It was a good session. Kirby fought me a lot, grunted a thumped twice before I got them both into the hall. I got Kirby all settled and set Toby loose. It was very good...they were sittingnext to each other. Very sweet. Until I let them out too long and Kirby got too nervous...then...

Kirby started to pounce and Toby was too late to defend. Actually some of Toby's fur flew out, but it wasn't bitten out. I felt really bad and didn't want the already-prolonged session to end badly, so I had calmed them both down, and got them together again...






It had been long enough, so they stayed there maybe 30 seconds, and I ended it there.

Toby is in good spirits, so is Kirby. Toby has been a very, very good sport throughout all the bonding sessions lately. All this time I've been going after the wrong bun. It turns out Kirby is the culprit. He needs to be controlled throughout the sessions. And I need to keep track of time. I got too carried away this time and Toby loss fur because of it :tears2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw what a cute picture - they will make an adorable pair! Try not to worry to much about Toby's fur, I'm sure he's fine, and some fur is bound to fly during bonding. It sounds like, all in all, bonding is going well! 

How are you liking all this snow!?


----------



## kirbyultra

It's horrendous!!!


----------



## myheart

It looks like the bonding sessions are going in a positive direction!!Are you using an exercise pen to keep them confined to the hallway?

I used an exercise pen in the kitchen to bond Zappa with Calli. The dates were okay, nothing spectacular. I did the same thing as you are doing--petting them to relax them, and then place them next to each other for more pets. Dates still went okay, but no major indication that they could be out together in the house. So I started to make the pen smaller so they would have to interact with each other. Then I would throw in one smaller piece of lettuce so they would have to decide who would get it, or if it would be shared. That actually seemed to help because that was when the girls had to decide who would relent to the dominant position for food. Calli backed off, allowed Zappa to eat first, and then stole lettuce from Zappa as she was eating it. So anyhow, my trio ranks with Zappa as dominant, Callie next, and Patrick willingly at the bottom. Patrick lost his place as dominant when Luna passed away, so he is easily bonded to any-bun now.

Don't mean to high-jack your thread... Please use any information you care to during your bonding sessions. Each bond is going to be different, but the more techniques you gather to try might help in your efforts.

Good luck with your boys,

myheart


----------



## NorthernAutumn

You're doing great, Helen. I've read that it is always important to end each session on a positive note... glad you worked through it with them.


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> It looks like the bonding sessions are going in a positive direction!!Are you using an exercise pen to keep them confined to the hallway?
> 
> I used an exercise pen in the kitchen to bond Zappa with Calli. The dates were okay, nothing spectacular. I did the same thing as you are doing--petting them to relax them, and then place them next to each other for more pets. Dates still went okay, but no major indication that they could be out together in the house. So I started to make the pen smaller so they would have to interact with each other. Then I would throw in one smaller piece of lettuce so they would have to decide who would get it, or if it would be shared. That actually seemed to help because that was when the girls had to decide who would relent to the dominant position for food. Calli backed off, allowed Zappa to eat first, and then stole lettuce from Zappa as she was eating it. So anyhow, my trio ranks with Zappa as dominant, Callie next, and Patrick willingly at the bottom. Patrick lost his place as dominant when Luna passed away, so he is easily bonded to any-bun now.
> 
> Don't mean to high-jack your thread... Please use any information you care to during your bonding sessions. Each bond is going to be different, but the more techniques you gather to try might help in your efforts.
> 
> Good luck with your boys,
> 
> myheart



Janet, that's such an interesting way to check their dominance! My boys have recently been deciding that they are both not going to be hungry little monsters they used to be so I might use a little treat instead... but right now I think they are not there yet. They are still sniffing and checking each other, they are both not giving up their position right now. The more techniques I have in my toolbox, the more equipped I will be to deal with this tough bunch :biggrin2:

So Zappa is number one now, huh? I sorta thought she would, she's spunky and Patrick is a butter-lotta-love LOL Do you have any pix of Callie? What kind of bun is she?


----------



## kirbyultra

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> You're doing great, Helen. I've read that it is always important to end each session on a positive note... glad you worked through it with them.



I couldnt end my last round of bonding on a good note at all. This round has been 5 for 5!!! 

inkelepht::bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

February 10, 2010 - Bonding session #5

We went for 5 minutes today. Everything looked really good today. There were maybe a solid 60 seconds of them standing around looking at each other without me comforting them. I was petting Toby on the head to reward his good behavior when Kirby stood up and pawed at Toby's head. I took 100% of the hit so Toby wasn't scared or bothered. I think Kirby was annoyed that Toby didn't submit after all that standing around and staring. (Note to self: I have to dial it back to 3 minutes a session, seriously)

I never, ever would have considered the possibility until the woman, who came last Friday to help bond them,threw the idea out there: Kirby could be the alpha of the pair. My Kirby?? My sweet, ever loving, gets-picked-on-and-chased-after-by-Toby Kirby?! 

Why yes, all this time he's been playing me for a fool. I should have seen the classic signs. The turning up of the nose in disapproval. The demands for love-pets. The demands for attention when HE wanted it. The complete disregard for my presence when he wasn't in the mood. He's been the King. He demands satisfaction.He is the definition of dominance. I can't believe I never saw it before. He clouded my vision with his cute dewy, "poor me" eyes.

I now have myself a problem. The only way my boys are going to bond is if Toby decides to give in and be number two. Oh man. What a trip this is going to be. 

:shock:

But don't they look cute together? I'd do anything for this to be permanent. 






Immediately after bonding was done tonight, Kirby ran circles around me and refused to stop poking me and pawing at me until I pet him for 20 minutes. What a bun.

:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Just a thought...Are you switching litter boxes or anything like that? I know Kirby and Toby live right next to each other, but I found that switching litter boxes, or if that's not possible maybe toys or something, can really help them get use to having the other bunny's scent in their territory.

I believe this is what really helped me to bond my two boys in the past. They lived right next to each other too, so could always see and smell each other, but actually having the other ones scent directly in their area really seemed to make a breakthrough in the bonding. I dunno, might not help everyone of course, but I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## kirbyultra

I tried that once, it didn't seem to really bother either bun. No visible signs of annoyance or acceptance at all. :?


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> So Zappa is number one now, huh? I sorta thought she would, she's spunky and Patrick is a butter-lotta-love LOL Do you have any pix of Callie? What kind of bun is she?



There is one pic of Calli on the forum. It is in Katt's blog because her Chaucer is a Siamese Satin. Calli is small for a Satin. Naturestee and I thought that she was out of a breeding program and didn't have the size or marks to stay. Her former owner bought her from a pet store, probable dumping ground for those that don't fit the bill as breeders.

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

> I tried that once, it didn't seem to really bother either bun. No visible signs of annoyance or acceptance at all.



I don't think they noticeably react to it. Mine didn't either, but after a week or so I really started to notice a difference with how they reacted to each other during bonding sessions.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> I tried that once, it didn't seem to really bother either bun. No visible signs of annoyance or acceptance at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they noticeably react to it. Mine didn't either, but after a week or so I really started to notice a difference with how they reacted to each other during bonding sessions.
Click to expand...


I just cleaned their boxes today! I might try it after they soil it a little lol

I am going on vacay with my best friend next week, so I don't know if it's worth it to try this right now - but I'm going to make sure my husband continues doing short sessions with the buns for the 6 days I'm gone. I think it is important to not let there be a big lapse in the bonding sessions. I don't know if it's true but in my mind it seems to make sense 

Kelly (khermann) made this suggestion last year too. I swapped toys and they were just as uninterested in each other's toys as they were their own - sheesh, hard to please!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So Zappa is number one now, huh? I sorta thought she would, she's spunky and Patrick is a butter-lotta-love LOL Do you have any pix of Callie? What kind of bun is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one pic of Calli on the forum. It is in Katt's blog because her Chaucer is a Siamese Satin. Calli is small for a Satin. Naturestee and I thought that she was out of a breeding program and didn't have the size or marks to stay. Her former owner bought her from a pet store, probable dumping ground for those that don't fit the bill as breeders.
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...


I will have to look for the pic of Callie! 

Speaking of pet store bunny who got dumped... I'd like to talk about my about-to-my-first-bunny-rescue.

Without getting too specific, I learned that one of my acquaintances knows someone who owns a bun who's been neglected for 3 years. 

Three. Years.

The poor girl was bought as a gift by her friends as a birthday gift. She wasn't prepared for it and apparently never bothered to learn about rabbit care. The rabbit was a cute baby bunny (what pet store bunny isn't a cute baby bunny?). Then one day the bunny grew up. And continued growing. And kept growing... this bun is probably one of the larger breeds. I haven't seen any pix of her. She was described to me as a gigantic white rabbit who is "not cute" and probably over 13 lbs. 

I learned about her existence on the day of the blizzard that just hit the NY area. He told me this rabbit is constantly outdoors, in a cage and never released to exercise (she's probably overweight, on top of the fact that she's probably a big breed). It was snowing and windy... no condition for a rabbit to be outside in a wire cage exposed to the elements. My heart raced, I didn't know how to handle. I wanted to scream. I wanted to shake this person and ask him to take me to his friend's rabbit immediately and surrender or I'd call authorities. I was really afraid the whole thing would backfire. I needed to get this rabbit to safety.

I emailed my fellow rescue volunteers and they gave me some advice. I am strategizing... I keep offering nicely to pick up the rabbit. I let him know that if she does not want to keep the rabbit (she clearly wants to get rid of her and told him as much) she should surrender the rabbit to the shelter. But because of the information I know I am afraid that she won't bother. I have convinced them to bring the rabbit to me and I would find her a home. They are going to bring the rabbit to me on Saturday (I would have preferred tonight, but they wouldn't agree). 

I'm frightened for this poor rabbit. They wanted to bathe it before bringing the bun to me. I told him no, please don't. He said she's filthy. I said that's ok, don't try to bathe the rabbit, she'll get so scared and fight you to the death. He says that explains why she screamed in the past when they tried to bathe her :tears2:

I hope I get her Saturday. I have a lot of things to do this weekend, but I will carve out an hour to take her to the shelter and hopefully she'll get looked at asap. 

I'm pretty distraught over this. My husband is even unsettled after hearing about this rabbit's conditions. My friends tell me that I can't save all the rabbits in the world. But... I can save this one. :tears2:


----------



## myheart

ray: :hug:to this little girl. Good for you, being able to get her out of those conditions. Saturday is better than not at all. Please post pics of this beautiful girl.

myheart


----------



## hln917

Helen, I think that's wonderful that you will rescue this poor girl. She deserves a better life with someone who can give her the attention she deserves. Which shelter are you taking her to?


----------



## kirbyultra

The rescue group I volunteer with houses bunnies at the NYC Animal Care & Control shelter. We have very little space currently but all our volunteers work hard to make sure all intaken buns are cared for. We do our best to give them homes we think will be acceptable. It's hard to imagine what these buns went through in their lives. Rabbits shouldn't be caged like this and never let out to stretch their legs. It's a real shame. When I think about my Kirby and how he was left in a hutch I also can't help but feel sad and helpless. I am glad I adopted him.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh no that poor girl - the weather has been so bad lately too! I'm so glad you where able to convince the owners to bring her to you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope she follows through and brings the rabbit to you, poor bunny.


----------



## kirbyultra

I was feeling shaky about it, but the guy is going to bring the bun to me tomorrow. The female owner may or may not be there. Not sure. I alerted the shelter that I'd be bringing her in.

I've been told the bun only eats pellets.... no wonder they say she is far. :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing

Let us know when you get her.

I still have to make it to the post office to mail you the package. Things have been so nuts lately.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Let us know when you get her.
> 
> I still have to make it to the post office to mail you the package. Things have been so nuts lately.



That's what I figured  You got my thing in the mail though, right?

I did get the bun today. It's been a crazy day. Will update tomorrow... I am flying to California for a week on Monday. It's nonstop crazy until I get to Cali to relax.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yes I did.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

How is the rescue effort coming, Helen??


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm enroute to my hotel right now but waiting for a connecting flight. But quick update. The bun was rescued, she is a "he" and he is not yet neutered. His health is actually fine from what we can tell. His poops are kind of wet but not terrible. We need to get his nutrition back up to spec, and he could gain about a pound I think. I went to see him at the shelter before leaving and he was given one of our largest cages so he could hop around. He was happy but shy, I even got to see him dead-bunny-flop. I was thrilled to see this because I wasn't sure about his mood up till then. I think he will be ok. We renamed him. He is now Portobello  He is simply gorgeous. I don't know what breed but he is cream colored with a gray tone on the nose and a tan overlay on the back. He is very clean for an outdoor hutch bun. He's so cute in my opinion. Have no idea how anyone could ignore him  I took pix before leaving but haven't had time to post them. Will do so real soon.

I emailed the other volunteers to see if we're scarce on cage allotment; if so, I would foster Porto. My husband is back home so he could care for him and pick him up, etc. I don't know what our sorta program director will say.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:highfive:
YAY!

You are such a blessing to Porto, Helen... thank you so much for all you do for the little bunners :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

So thought I would let you know the only zhuzhu pet I have not been able to get for my god-sister is Patches! I just snagged the last four to come out. Lol I called the other day to help her mom with something and I could hear her ask if I heard bout the zhuzhu pet babies.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So thought I would let you know the only zhuzhu pet I have not been able to get for my god-sister is Patches! I just snagged the last four to come out. Lol I called the other day to help her mom with something and I could hear her ask if I heard bout the zhuzhu pet babies.



LOL - The zhuzhus had babies?! That's too funny. You're such a darling!:biggrin2::hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

February 16, 2010 - Vacay & missing the buns

Day 2 of vacationing with my best friend... My husband says that the buns are looking for me. They noticed that I was gone... breaks my heart  I miss them a lot. They are always on my mind. 

"Hey, i hear the webcam turning!!! mommy?"






"i miss you....mommy..."





I miss you too, Kirby. 

BTW here are pics of my rescue, Portobello. 















He's a real cutie. I love his color and the gray/tan tones. 

In the first picture you see him scoping out those poops. They are kind of wet poops, and they are not cecals but he...well, he ate them up. I wonder if he is just used to eating his poops because he eats nothing else but pellets. 

:dutch


----------



## JadeIcing

*Aww they miss you! Your rescue is precious.*

*Yea babies... They have a stroller you can put two babies in and than the adult one pushes it....:shock:*



*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So thought I would let you know the only zhuzhu pet I have not been able to get for my god-sister is Patches! I just snagged the last four to come out. Lol I called the other day to help her mom with something and I could hear her ask if I heard bout the zhuzhu pet babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - The zhuzhus had babies?! That's too funny. You're such a darling!:biggrin2::hug:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonrain

Portobello is very handsome!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a handsome bunny, I love his coloring too.


----------



## kirbyultra

My boy Bello got neutered yesterday. I hear he is doing well. I can't wait to see him again. More importantly I can't wait to see Kirby, Toby and their bunny daddy  I miss them all terribly. Flight's tomorrow. Wish me luck. Never know what happens at these airports these days.


----------



## kirbyultra

Bello is going to go to Petco tomorrow to be a candidate for adoption there. It's a wonderful opportunity for him because Petco gets so much foot traffic. I'm very excited!


----------



## hln917

Porotbello is a handsome guy. I hope he finds a forever home soon. I'm sure you're anxious to see your buns and their daddy. Hope you have an uneventful flight home!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> More importantly I can't wait to see Kirby, Toby and their bunny daddy


I like the order you chose!:laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly I can't wait to see Kirby, Toby and their bunny daddy
> 
> 
> 
> I like the order you chose!:laugh:
Click to expand...


leave it to a man to point that out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

February 22, 2010 - Kirby's been a naughty bun

So I've been back about a day and over and over again I keep noticing that Kirby's become a very naughty boy. It's like the spirit of Toby took over my sweet little Kirby. 

- I need to investigate what is going on with his dislike of his litter box. May need to re-litter train him. He has been liberally gracing me with his jewels everywhere in his castle.
- He has been fairly standoff-ish. Runs away when I come by. Might be because I was away for a week though.
- Whenever I allow him out to run he does all kinds of things he knows he shouldn't, like biting on the carpet, chewing up little pieces of the rubber playmat (and swallowing the pieces) -- For this reason alone I've not allowed him too much time out, especially if I am not available to personally supervise.
- He nipped my leg for no apparent reason while I was filling his hay basket. It made me very sad.

I don't know what's going on with him. I figure when I finish my job (last day = Friday) I'll have more time to dote on him and give his majesty his every desire. For now I hope he's not like this because of some problem. 

Does anyone have any ideas on why he's like this?


----------



## hln917

My guess would be because you were away _and_ you had a new visitor, Portobello. When Baci came home, Sebastian was acting up even as far as peeing on our bed, than Baci acted up with the girls came home.


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> My guess would be because you were away _and_ you had a new visitor, Portobello.Â  When Baci came home, Sebastian was acting up even as far as peeing on our bed, than Baci acted up with the girls came home.



portobello didn't come live with us actually  
Kirby's inexplicable litter behavior has been developing for months.... I just never devoted any effort into changing it. I really should. He could be disapproving of it the whole time.


----------



## kirbyultra

So... I need to upload pictures... I've just been so exhausted since the flight back from California! Had a full day of work today, even though it's my last week - I'm like "why am I still working so hard?" lol

I WILL upload pictures at some point. I will! I have some of Toby, Kirby _and_ our recent adoptables - including my dear rescue, Portobello! 

I spent some time with him both yesterday and today. He is absolutely wonderful. He's bouncing back incredibly. He is litter training himself. He is really good around children, too. He loves attention and being pet. I just feel so responsible for him and I want the best for him. :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

I lost my camera.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I lost my camera.


Oh no!


----------



## kirbyultra

I shouldve uploaded the pics when I had the chance. At least I would have saved some of them, even of the camera was gone. But I lost all my vacation photos and my portobello photos. Also some very cute Kirby photos from Sunday morning. Ugh I'm so upset.


----------



## Myia09




----------



## myheart

Are you sure hubby didn't put it somewhere without you seeing? Could you call the hotel where you stayed? 

What a shame if you did lose it. I would be very upset myself if I didn't at least have the card from mycamera. anic:

Hope you find it... :clover:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

kirbyultra wrote:


> So... I need to upload pictures... I WILL upload pictures at some point. I will! I have some of Toby, Kirby _and_ our recent adoptables - including my dear rescue, Portobello! :inlove:



Argh. I guess I won't be uploading these pix after all. :tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> Are you sure hubby didn't put it somewhere without you seeing? Could you call the hotel where you stayed?
> 
> What a shame if you did lose it. I would be very upset myself if I didn't at least have the card from myÂ camera.Â  anic:
> 
> Hope you find it... :clover:
> 
> myheart



That panicky icon is exactly how I felt. And husband didn't put it somewhere because actually we got into a big fight yesterday. Basically I've been nuts lately and managed within 3 weeks lose my keys, my wallet (at the airport before passing thru security no less!), and now m camera. All were total accidental losses and managed to find tr keys and wallet but so far my camera is looking grim. And anyway he was pretty much like lecturing me about not being careful enough and them laughed at me for being so ridiculously bad a misplacing and forgetting things. I just don't need that garbage from him. I already feel bad enough and he wasn't helping. I'm still pretty livid!


----------



## myheart

I fell once, at least ten years ago, while helping my dog down her ramp. I was at the last foot or two of the ramp, when I fell and broke a bone in my pinky finger (my dog made it down safely thank goodness).

My girlfriend had told me that it was an 'emotional accident'. That my mind was on too many other things. At the time, I was going through a divorce and getting ready to close my business because of it. Way too much to think about because they were both life-altering.

You will have a few major changes coming up for yourself. Take deep breathes, and remind yourself to focus on your tasks at hand.Take it one step at a time....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

That sounds awful, Janet. But thank you for sharing your experience to comfort me. I appreciate your friendship :hug:

I know that my mind is constantly racing in excitement of what changes are coming... I know in time, things will get better. I have never lost so many personal items in my life. All this is just so frustrating. :X


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:hug: 
I am so sorry Helen... I really hope someone locates it for you soon...ray:


----------



## kherrmann3

I've been lurking, but not saying much. So, I'll summarize! :biggrin2:

- Sucks about your camera and I hope you find it soon! :hug:
- Portobello is adorable. I hope he finds a forever home soon! 
- Those pictures of Kirby and Toby together are adorable! :rofl:

I will have to watch this blog a little more closely. Before I knew it, I had a page and a half to catch up on! :embarrassed:

Go hug Kirby. That should make you feel a bit better.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> - Sucks about your camera and I hope you find it soon! :hug:
> - Portobello is adorable. I hope he finds a forever home soon!
> - Those pictures of Kirby and Toby together are adorable! :rofl:
> 
> I will have to watch this blog a little more closely. Before I knew it, I had a page and a half to catch up on! :embarrassed:
> 
> Go hug Kirby. That should make you feel a bit better.



Aw, thanks Kelly. King Kirby does like when people read the blog, even if they don't reply 

Hehe. I did hug Kirby yesterday... he's such a mighty king lately that he forgets his lowly servant is a needy, huggy gal. :shock::hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

February 25, 2010 - Last day of work tomorrow

I know I made the right decision for myself... tomorrow is my last day of work. I finally quit. I am finally done with the place that's been my dream-job-turned-nightmare. Now that the day's finally here, I feel really weird about it. I'm walking away from a chapter of my life.

I started this job when I was still in school. I met my husband there. We dated while we finished school together and then entered the workforce there together. I grew up in this firm. I made a lot of lasting friendships at work. I got married and invited a signficant number of colleages (friends!) to our wedding. This place, the people in it, the work that came with it -- all became a part of my life. Shaped who I have grown up to be. Not all of it was pretty, and I'm not close to perfect, neither has my career. But I look back on it this evening and realize I will only remember the good. Very quickly in my mind, I am already forgetting all the horrible reasons that compelled me to leave. It's funny how the mind works to numb itself.

I think it is for the best. Here on out, I will spend time seeking out my true self as I have lost a lot of my own person in the last 1-2 years of absolute craziness. I will also spend a good amount of time doing work that will serve the rabbits in the shelter. I hope that life has good things in store for me. I am taking quite a blind leap of faith at the tender age of 26, ending my difficult yet hearty career at this big, big company.

Who knows what will happen next?


----------



## hln917

That really sucks about the camera. It's the bunnies' pics that are most important to me. My camera phone keeps getting overloaded b/c I don't have the heart to delete them even though they've been transferred to a file.

I think after a couple of days, you'll feel alot better waking up knowing you won't have the stress of going to that job you hated. And now you get to spend more time with Kirby and Toby. I'm so jealous.


----------



## kirbyultra

March 2, 2010

I'm so tired. Quick update...

1. Camera still lost 
2. Toby continues to be more and more well behaved daily
3. Kirby now noms kale. Toby still not touching it with a single bunny tongue lick.
4. Getting more involved with the bunny people is exhausting. Need to spend more time with my own buns
5. Portobello may get adopted soon. Someone was very interested in him today!
6. Kirby's bad litterbox habits mystery has been solved! Cleaning his box with both a bleach solution and vinegar seems to be to his majesty's liking
7. Husbun away on business for 2 weeks. No one to help me with stuff 

Yeah, I really need to spend more time with the bunners. Shelter bun issues taking up a bunch of time the last couple of days.

Something sad happened. A bun named Colby was returned to us. The owner did it all sneaky-like too, so we are very sad. Colby is a gorgeous, well mannered dutch mix female. I kinda want to take her home. The GGMB syndrome is rearing its ugly head on me again. And her name matches the names of my boys. And Janet got me so in love with dutchies. It's like the perfect match. Ugh, I'm so hooked. This can't be good! Husbun's gonna come home to find that I've sublet his side of the bed to Colby... 

inkbouce:

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

After a few days, Toby finally ate his kale. He ate it all! Stubborn bun finally got a taste of the good stuff. Yay! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...Something sad happened. A bun named Colby was returned to us. The owner did it all sneaky-like too, so we are very sad. Colby is a gorgeous, well mannered dutch mix female. I kinda want to take her home. The GGMB syndrome is rearing its ugly head on me again. And her name matches the names of my boys.* And Janet got me so in love with dutchies.* It's like the perfect match. Ugh, I'm so hooked. This can't be good! Husbun's gonna come home to find that I've sublet his side of the bed to Colby...
> 
> inkbouce:
> 
> :dutch



:dunnoI only posted pics and antics of Andy Allen. I swear, that's all I did....

myheart

btw... Colby is a cute name. A pic would be nice to add to the 'awe-factor'. Sending nose-rubs to Colby for not having the perfect home yet.


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> :dunnoI only posted pics and antics of Andy Allen. I swear, that's all I did....
> 
> myheart
> 
> btw... Colby is a cute name. A pic would be nice to add to the 'awe-factor'. Sending nose-rubs to Colby for not having the perfect home yet.



Uh huh, that's _all!_

I tried to take a pic of Colby with my iphone but the lighting simply wasn't right in the Petco and it's official - my camera is lost. :grumpy:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Husbun's gonna come home to find that I've sublet his side of the bed to Colby...
> 
> inkbouce:
> 
> :dutch



:roflmao:You have 2 weeks to come up with an explanation! Tell him you got lonely. 

Dutches have great personality, just like my Baci.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Tell him you got lonely.


:biggrin2:I'm planning on it!!


Yeah everyone has said that dutchies have the most amazingly personable behavior. After such royal masters like Kirby and Toby, while I love them to death, I'd like a bun who would love me back with mushiness. Sigh.

Sometimes I think that Toby will become a lover bun for me. He's improving at such a rate that I think in a few months he would be suuuuch a huggable bun. I do however think that on some level I'm delusional.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yeah everyone has said that dutchies have the most amazingly personable behavior. After such royal masters like Kirby and Toby, while I love them to death, I'd like a bun who would love me back with mushiness. Sigh.




Um most. I can't talk about the Dutch Mafia. 



**Apple stop looking at me like that! I swear I didn't say anything.** 



I have to go now umm Apple wants to have a chat.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have to go now umm Apple wants to have a chat.


:clapping:Haha, you're gonna git it now, Ali. :rofl:


----------



## kirbyultra

I thought this was so funny. Suddenly reminded me of Apple. (Gotten randomly from flickr)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen thats cute.


----------



## hln917

I need that poster and crop my buns pic on it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love that poster, it is soooo true!


----------



## kirbyultra

I love the poster.... such a good find. Totally applicable!


----------



## kirbyultra

March 6, 2010 - blogging one- handed

his majesty has decided that i need to pet him nooooow so i have to blog with 1 hand and pet with the other sorry 4 lack of punctuation

Bello's adoption fell through. Lots of ppl were very seriously interested or so they seemed. Then somehow just didnt call back or come back. I am a little sad but it's ok, he'll get a goood home someday and it'll be perfect. I love him more and more each week. he's so adorable and outgoing and sweet and looooves people, attention. it's hard to think he was neglectedfor three years. he mustve been so sad but he didnt seem depressed when i rescued him. he was very cooperative and bounced back quickly. he's a weird bun though. he likes to sit on top of his hidey box and it cracks everyone up to see him showing off there.







zzzzzzzzz





sorry for blah pix. lost camera is still lost. iphone takes lousy pix.

new rescue: Ranel. cute lop girl, sooo gentle. :inlove:






heres a lousy iphone picture of colby, the poor beautiful dutchie girl who got dumped back with us last saturday :grumpy:





she was so scared... she's in foster now, recovering and rehabbing. she's overweight too since we adopted her out 6 months ago. what awful care she was in. :tears2:

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby kissed me last night!  He did, he did!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55106&forum_id=48


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are great pictures! Its a good thing they are so far away, I would take both of them in a minute.


----------



## Myia09

Aww bunny kisses!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw so cute that he likes to sit on top of his hide box instead of in it. Barnaby does that too - his favorite spot to relax is on top of his hide box. 

That stinks the adoption fell through but then again they oveously weren't the right home for him if they didn't come back again. 

Colby is pretty. I've always wanted a dutch rabbit too. Maybe someday.


----------



## kherrmann3

Congrats on the bunneh kisses!


----------



## hln917

Colby is such a beautiful girl. She looks really big, how much does she weigh? I wish we had room for girlfriend for Baci but she'd probably crush him!:shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Colby is such a beautiful girl.Â  She looks really big, how much does she weigh?Â  I wish we had room for girlfriend for Baci but she'd probably crush him!:shock:


Dunno how much she weighs but she's gotta be 6-7lbs? She is overweight. Those awful people weren't treating her right. She got all chubchubs and couldn't even properly groom herself. She was a huge furry mess too, she had a ton of loose fur just sitting on top of her coat. Like nobody's touched her in ages. Poor girl!!!  

She is really very sweet though. She's wonderfully mannered and absolutely gorgeous. She has big dark chocolate truffle eyes and big eyelashes  What a pretty girl.


----------



## kirbyultra

March 9, 2010 - Freedom

Today, I did whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted. I woke up at 11:30am because I woke up at 6:30am and felt like I had slept badly so I went back to bed. Then I went up on the rooftop of my building to read a book. Afterwards I strolled down to the nearby diner to have lunch. I went to do some shelter bun things, then when I was done, I walked by a movie theater and decided what the hey, I'll watch a movie. I saw Shutter Island. Good movie! Ah, the taste of freedom... I feel so at ease. So opposite of the rubbish I had to deal with at my crazy old job.

Came home to do some shelter bun data entry work (we have some backlog stuff that I am helping with). While typing on my laptop, Toby decided it'd be a great idea to eat my notes. Now I'm wondering ... how am I going to fix the data if my rabbit ate the other rabbit's data? :grumpy:

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

While Kirby and I were playing, he kept coming over to paw at my leg and then tug on the pants leg with his teeth. He even got my leg once (ouch). I would thump the floor with my hand and tell him "no!" and he'd stop. A couple times he binkied immediately after being shooed away. I let him at it once to see if he'd stop eventually. He didn't, until I thumped. 

What's up with that?! He seems happy doing it, not mad. What'd he be mad about anyway?

Also, by pawing at me he's called attention to his nails. Which need to be trimmed. :duel


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Sounds Kirby wants to play with you.


----------



## kherrmann3

My Toby does stuff like that all the time. He will do something that he knows he is not supposed to do right next to me. It's like he's waiting for me to chase him away. Once I do, it's funny side-binkies away from me. It's like he's kicking up his heels and laughing that I'm not able to "catch" him. I think it's a bunny game. Try walk "chasing" him away. See if he keeps doing it. It might be him trying to initiate a bunny game with you. Watch out, though, because sometimes Toby chases me back (scared the heck out of me the first time!)


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw cute - it sounds like Kirby wants to play. My Zeus use to play a similar, although a bit more painful game. When I sat on the floor with him he would sneak up behind me and bite my butt :shock: He always found ways to do it when I didn't expect it and startle me. He'd pull on the bottom of my shirts sometimes too and then run away binkying - it always looked like he was laughing at me.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ....it's funny *side-binkies* away from me. It's like he's kicking up his heels and laughing that I'm not able to "catch" him.....


Side binkies struck a chord with me -- Kirby does this same exact thing. 

I think you're right - it must be a bunny game. He is WAY too bouncy to be showing this as a sign of being upset. He must be trying to play with me. What a way of showing it! His personality has blossomed a lot in the last couple months.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> ...and then run away binkying - it always looked like he was laughing at me.


Gosh, our buns are so cruel. LOL. Bite & laugh. Terrible little buns!!! :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

March 11, 2010 - Bonding

I don't know what # session this is now. But it's been super ho hum. The more sessions we do the more the buns anticipate it and the less they wanna do it. Kirby grunted and thumped today. Toby got a piece of fur, they were not happy at all. 

:sad:


----------



## myheart

Maybe you could try a different location. It might make them wonder more about the new situation than how to defend themselves making them put their guard down.

Just a thought...

myheart


----------



## hln917

You should get one of those pet strollers and take them for a walk around the city. Seeing all the craziness and noise, they should bond that way!:biggrin2: I thought about getting one for my buns but we have too many black bears up this way, don't need them to get a whiff of them.


----------



## kirbyultra

I seriously contemplated the pet stroller!!! I am still on the fence about that. 

Today was not cool. Crazy rain!!!

12pm: take the crosstown bus to 1st ave, then up to east Harlem to get a bun from the shelter
1:15: arrive at shelter. 20 lbs heavier from water soaking into everything I wore
1:45 Get the bun in a transport box. Lucky me, she is a Florida White. Biiig bun. Walk to the subway in the rain
2:00 twice as wet. Box is wet. Bunny is not happy. Subways noises make her even less happy. I have to hold her box with the tops of my feet so it won't get soaked by wet floor.
2:30 Walk to petco. More wet.
My girl Johanna finally made it to petco after I nearly had to swim through the city. She was understandably spooked by the trip. She was much more friendly and happy by 4:30. What a resilient bun. Mine woulda been traumatized all evening!

5:30 Back out in the rain, soaking.

When will it stop raining?

Hubby's flight home got grounded in Chicago. Instead of tonight he might be back tomorrow


----------



## kirbyultra

March 15, 2010 - Happy Birthday, my little baby

Toby's birthday is estimated to be today. He is 1 year old! I can't believe it! He was so tiny when I first got him, but it didn't mean he was a little terror from the start. Don't let that cute little baby face fool you. He's really a nutty, fun-loving, reckless bun! It wasn't always easy, but I love him. He is growing up into a very sweet, very squishy little guy. He hasn't shed all of his adolescent fearlessness, but I wouldn't have it any other way.






Evil Bunevil from day one...





The "i didn't do it..." face. 





"mommy, i can't fit in my sleepy box anymore..."





"i used to fit. see?"





"when i was small, i sure did like to sleep a lot."
Toby, you still like to sleep a lot...:biggrin2:






Look at you! All grown up, and so handsome!:hearts:

Toby, my one and only baby bun. Had you since you were only a few weeks old. Always had the good life, never had a thing to fear. I will make sure your whole life is this happy! :hearts

:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy birthday Toby!!!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

I baked some bunny cookies for Toby. He nibbled on one already  I think he will eat up the other couple I gave him in no time  

Pics later!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Happy Birthday Toby.


----------



## hln917

:magicwand:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY!!arty:



Love that he still has his baby face! Definitely the squishable look! Can't imagine that innocent face could become Toby the Terror!

Thanks for the recipe, I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## myheart

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Birthday Toby!!* :balloons::balloons:

Hope he enjoyed all of his special treat on his special day. You are such a good bunny-mom, Helen. Toby was the luckiest bunny in the world that day he found you. :bunnyheart

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks everyone! Toby had a wonderful little birthday!! :bunny24

:hearts


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy belated birthday, Toby! I hope you got spoiled rotten! 

(Oddly enough, today is my Toby's estimated birthday)


----------



## kirbyultra

March 16, 2010 - Toby's Birthday Pictures

I didn't make him dress up or anything because it's his birthday, he gets anything he wants. I wanted to groom him but I knew he'd hate it so, he gets away... for now!

Bunny cookies for my Toby:

1/4 cup of rolled oats, finely ground
1/2 banana, mashed creamy
1/4 rabbit pellets, finely ground
1/4 cup of pumpkin puree
1 tablespoon of honey

Knead mixture into a stiff dough. Roll dough 1/4" thick. Cut into 3/4" squares. Bake for approx 20-30 minutes on 325 degrees. Leave cookies in the oven for at least an hour more to dry out the moisture for longer shelf life.


The ball of dough:





Makes approximately 40 cookies. Here is the raw dough:





Mmmm they smell like bananas in the oven:





Nomnomnom!








Toby approves!





Eating the rest of it:





Chase it with some romaine





And Bunny twizzlers, made of hay





Toby's dad got him stuff to make a multilevel payground in his pen





Shelter buns Portabello and Madonna approve of the bunny cookies too:









What a wonderful first birthday for To-to:hearts:

:dutch


----------



## hln917

I was wondering why you made so many with only Kirby and Toby in the house. I know you warned me that it smelled good..........didn't realize they were sharing with the shelter buns! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

The recipe just yields that much lol... I mean, two buns, 2 cookies a day each and we could be done in less than 2 weeks  

There are recipes that yield 100 cookies that size with 1 cup of oats as a base. I opted to make mine smaller with different ingredients because I didn't want 100 cookies!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Looks good! I'll have to try making them for my gang too. Thanks for posting the recipe!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Since I put off grooming Toby Monday, I did it today. I gave Kirby a pedicure which we completed without any fuss. Toby on the other hand must have seen Kirby going in for the pedi because as soon as I sat in his pen, he started to grunt and nip! He nipped me REAL hard 3 times _before I even touched him_. I got so mad!!!!!! He's never bit me before. The last time he nipped me was when he was a baby and back then his teeth didn't hurt. 

Big ouch. Believe it or not, 6 hours later, my thigh still hurts where he bit me. It didn't break skin, but I have a big bruise there. Honestly, he hurt my feelings more than anything else. 

What a naughty little bun. He's being punished right now by staying in his pen. 

I groomed so much fur off of him, and then pulled out a lot of "cactus-butt" guard hair with my hands. I have enough fur to make a whole 2nd Toby. For those of you who read my rabbit allergythread, I did use a mask! And it worked really well. I didn't have much of a problem breathing afterwards. I showered and changed right away too, which I think also helps. 

Toby will get his pedi a different day. I did his nails not too long ago. It's just his fur that is out of control lately!!!

:dutch


----------



## hln917

Helen~ I was reading the new Safe Haven Scoop and guess who's picture I saw.......Kirby and "neighbor!"


----------



## kirbyultra

I read the Safe Haven Scoop on my iphone and I got up to the photos when I stopped! Thanks for bringing it to my attention so I can take a closer look.

Toby's so mad. He's just a "neighbor". 

I have to admit, this totally had me cracking up. :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917

No wonder he nipped you!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, why me? I didn't do it! :shock:<-- I can do the face too, you know.


----------



## kirbyultra

March 21, 2010 - Ahh, peace

This is the first time I've blogged on my desktop computer in a while. Lately I've been blogging from my laptop which is all fine and well but nothing says comfort like my trusty desktop keyboard. My desktop has become molasses these days so I've been trying to switch my laptop to becoming my primary... and well, anytime a person has to move all their stuff to a new computer, it's rough. My desktop is more like a shell, but I still enjoy my dual-monitor, comfy keyboard setup over a teeny 14" dim screen with a flat, blah-sy keyboard and a frustrating tiny mouse. 

My husband came back from a business trip last Sunday and it's been kind of a whirlwind of stuff since then. He also took Wednesday and Friday this week off. Unfortunately, I got dismally ill on Wednesday night. On Thursday I just about wanted to off myself because of how awful I was feeling. By Friday there was a sign of hope that I may not be so bad off, and then today I've done nothing but cough my head off. I woke up with no voice. I've just about coughed up my right lung throughout the day.It got so bad at one point thatas I got upfrom the couch, I coughed unexpectedly, but I'd run out of air andhad nothingmore to give. It literally knocked me down. I started to kind of heave and choke on thefloor on my hands and knees. Since about 7:30pm I've finally gotten myself to a comfortable situation where I've managed to not cough for more than once every ~20 minutes. I take very slow, calculated breaths. I'm still wheezing both inhaling and exhaling but I thinkthe worst is over!

The worst part about being sick is that I'm so bothered that I can't even spend time and enjoy my buns. They've been yearning for me, I just know it. They look at me in such a way, and they come bouncing over to the couch where I am a miserable lump, expecting me to come down to the floor and play. But I don't. They pace back and forth wondering why I won't play :tears2:

I am better now. The buns are fed. They have clean litter boxes. I have my warm up of tea with honey. The night is quiet and I am at peace. For now. :bunnydance:

:dutch

P.S. Portabello still did not get adopted, but there is a prospect who may return tomorrow for him...:wave:


----------



## kirbyultra

I wonder if this is a cold coupled with terrible rabbit allergies, or do I have something else? Like bronchitis or something? The wheezing is pretty bad. :?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I hope it's not Bronchitis. But if it doesn't get better in the next few days I'd get it checked out.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, I am thinking the same thing! I was feeling so crappy yesterday that I almost went to the doc. My insurance card finally came in so I actually can go if I need to now  If I don't feel a LOT better by end of tomorrow I better see a doctor Monday. If I count starting from Thursday, this crazy coughing's been going on for over 3 days. 

I've never had a cold where the hacking coughing went on for more than about a day.

It feels like my lungs are filled with something, or something's on my chest, and I can only get half the amount of air into them. If I try to inhale more, the wheezing kicks in, and I start to cough like nuts. 

If I have the window open and I inhale some cool air, I start to cough. Heck, if a bunny runs by and I breathe in a breeze, I start to cough. :X


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm so sorry you're not feeling well! Take care of yourself and feel better soon.


----------



## hln917

Definitely go see the dr. tomorrow. Coupled with the bronchitis/cough and the buns, your breathing may become worse. Delsym during the day helps the cough and perhaps the dr can prescribe a cough syrup w/ codine to help you sleep at night. Feel better!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> March 21, 2010 - Ahh, peace
> 
> This is the first time I've blogged on my desktop computer in a while. Lately I've been blogging from my laptop which is all fine and well but nothing says comfort like my trusty desktop keyboard. My desktop has become molasses these days so I've been trying to switch my laptop to becoming my primary... and well, anytime a person has to move all their stuff to a new computer, it's rough. My desktop is more like a shell, but I still enjoy my dual-monitor, comfy keyboard setup over a teeny 14" dim screen with a flat, blah-sy keyboard and a frustrating tiny mouse.




Desktop?? What is that? Lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> March 21, 2010 - Ahh, peace
> 
> This is the first time I've blogged on my desktop computer in a while. Lately I've been blogging from my laptop which is all fine and well but nothing says comfort like my trusty desktop keyboard. My desktop has become molasses these days so I've been trying to switch my laptop to becoming my primary... and well, anytime a person has to move all their stuff to a new computer, it's rough. My desktop is more like a shell, but I still enjoy my dual-monitor, comfy keyboard setup over a teeny 14" dim screen with a flat, blah-sy keyboard and a frustrating tiny mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop?? What is that? Lol.
Click to expand...

I know eh? Mine is sitting on the floor in my sis room collection dust bunnies


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm actually SO exhausted right now because it's the first day since I got sick that I didn't take a major nap in the middle of the day. Plus I was running around the citysince noon! PLUS Toby is scaring me because I am afraid he might go into gut slowdown again. Anyway, that's a story for another day. 

Since I got on the topic of laptops and dinosaurs, I mean desktops, I gotta say that I am really upset with my iphone. 

***Begin RANT***

REALLY upset. Ever since I quit my job and gave up my corporate Blackberry, my iPhone has beenmy mobile connection to the world. Not only does this thing drop 100% of my phone calls (and I don't know whether I should blame AT&T for that because my husband says it doesn't happen to his iPhone on the same network), but it also freezes, hangs, shuts off, blacks out, fails to do whatever it is I was asking it to do, etc. I can't open up my email. I hear the new email alert sound but when I look, there's no email (I have to close and reopen the mail app to see the new msg). Safari hangs every other day. Facebook is a nightmare. 

Anyway I was coming back from Petco when my phone pretty much called it quits. It hung and when I shut it off, it wouldn't start back up. I got the Apple logo for something like a half hour. I tried again and again, holding down this button and/or that button, nothing worked. I had to restore the horrid thing with iTunes. 

Here's the kicker: Apple iTunes didn't, and never will, recognize that my iPhone had apps installed on it from when I used my iphone on my DESKTOP. So on my laptop, i have 0 apps. When I restored my iPhone on my laptop, guess how many apps I had?

Anyway, 2 hours later, I confirm my hatred of Apple products. The only reason I even bought an iPhone was because of the CamViewer app that allowed me to see my KirbyKam and TobyKam while I was at work. Now that I am not working, I want to toss my phone out the window. It cost me $600 so I can't justify really doing it. If/When I get a new phone, it WON'T be an iPhone or any other Apple product.

****END RANT****

P.S. Becka, congrats! I can't find your thread right now because my brain is fried, but I remember reading it 

P.P.S. Portobello is still not adopted 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

March 23, 2010 - Nikon D5000, my new camera

Win! I finally broke down and bought the camera. I've been undecisive about this thing for weeks. I finally bought it at a pretty good deal refurbished, which looks like-new and works quite well so far. 

It's a grey and dreary looking day out. With the shades down and lousy studio lights in the rabbit room, the D5000 took these bunny shots (flash on, auto mode).

"huh? what's that"






"what is that new thing you're holding mom?"





"not edible? oh. ok."





"ma, i wanna go to the bathroom.... put down the camera..."





"pwease?"





Grumpy Toby: "go away, i'm sleeping."


----------



## kherrmann3

Squee! New pictures! Yay! They're still cuties!


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures!! Glad you got a new camera


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen those are great pictures.
Thanx for the Congrats. I did pass and I have one more this Friday and can finally start making $$$$


----------



## kirbyultra

Hehe, thanks! It's so easy to go crazy snapping pictures with this camera. I've already taken 300 pictures :shock:Of course most of them were horrible because I was just playing around and testing. 

Kirby is soooo needy right now so I have to cut this short. I have to go pet his majesty now...


----------



## kirbyultra

Here is the look of a relaxed rabbit.





I take it back, it's the look of a relaxed rabbit who has just demanded his slave to pet him lovingly for an usually long time. 

I love you Kirby! :hearts:


----------



## hln917

Love all the pictures. Now remember to download them in a file, all 300 or is it 500 by now?


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love all the pictures. Now remember to download them in a file, all 300 or is it 500 by now?



I'm in the 400s now! LOL

I will be bringing the D5000 to Petco on Sunday to take pix of our big speed dating session. I will try to not use another camera at Petco :X


----------



## kirbyultra

March 26, 2010 

I don't know what the deal is with my forum title & color. I was purple yesterday and now I am spring green LOL. Anyway I won't try to figure it out. I will quietly do my thing :biggrin2:

My husband ordered a cleaning service for the apt. They did a REALLY good job. They were here for about 2.5 hrs and between 2 people they hurricaned through the place and made it all PRETTY. No matter how I clean I can't seem to get rid of all the dust. I think it's because of the speed and efficiency they worked at -- they really got rid of tons of dust and rabbit fur. I feel SO much better in the apt now. The price was super reasonable. I think it is affordable maybe once a month or so to do an overhaul clean of the place.

The sad part of the story is, I forgot to tell them to not take apart my foam playmat bridge. They took it apart while Toby was sleeping under the couch. When the poor bun woke up, he was stranded. And he was SO stressed out the whole time. There was so much commotion from the vacuum and the strangers. He was super frightened. I could NOT pick him up and put him back in his pen for safety. He just darted from one piece of furniture to another nonstop. He finally settled under the TV for about an hour...

When the cleaning was done, the whole apt smelled different I imagine. He seemed lost. Even with the playmats back, he had trouble finding his way home. It was weird and heartbreaking to watch. He's resting in his hidey box now.

Kirby opted out of the whole thing. He stayed in the castle and was not bothered.

The cleaning ladies were so perplexed by having to clean around a rabbit. They didn't know whether to be afraid of him or what. :rofl:


----------



## kherrmann3

lol My toby attacked the vacuum once. Now he just lunges at it and once it's off, he chins it.  

Kirby looks so happy in that picture. He's all bunny-pancaked out and lovin' it!


----------



## kirbyultra

lol Kelly, Toby sure has a love-hate relationship with the vacuum cleaner, huh?

Despite what my husband thinks, Kirby loves me. And Kirby dances around me and he dances _with_ me. I had the radio on for Toby and when Toby was done playing outside, I let Kirby out. I walked out to the living room to get something when Kirby started to run in circles around me, so I stopped in my tracks. I started to dance in place with Lady Gaga's Bad Romance, and he started to binky all around me. Then I started to kick one leg up at a time in a rhythm and Kirby started to turn his head side to side watching as my legs moved up and down. It looked like he was bobbing his head in rhythm. It was *so* cute! He was most likely just following the sight of whatever was moving, but hey, in my imagination he was dancing with me, ok?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen that's a cute happy rabbit story. I'm sure he was dancing with you


----------



## hln917

That's so cute! I think it would make a great video. I agree he was dancing with you! We should have a dancing party with the buns and all dance to Lady GaGa! Seems like its a hit with both our buns! Can you imagine writing to Lady GaGa saying some of her fans are four legged furry creature!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Kirby loves his mama! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

March 28, 2010 - A Rabbit Lover's Night

Two of the volunteers who work with our rescue org threw a lovely pre-Easter party for the group and I finally got to meet a lot of the people I've been reading email from. It was a lovely party and the woman who hosted it in her home had 2 ridiculously charming bunnies. I am always in amazement of how other people's bunnies are so outgoing and tolerant of strangers. My two boys would have run for the hills as soon as a stranger even thought about coming into the apt. 

I got to meet a rabbit legend though! I met the founder of the NYC chapter of HRS and it was really amazing to hear hertalk about rabbits. Everyone seemed to have their own situation with their buns and she had something helpful to offer for each person. I got a lot of really insightful info about my boys and how I've had trouble bonding them. The info didn't necessarily make me feel better or make the bonding experience easier but at least I know better what I am dealing with, and why. I'm really impressed with the sheer expanse of knowledge of this wonderful woman. I am very happy to be a part of this organization. I feel lucky to have such knowledgeable rabbit people to go to. 

Don't get me wrong, RO isa spectacular resource, but to have a group of rabbit people in real life to talk to, and lean on, and learn from, is just great on another level!

So, it was a really wonderful evening of rabbity fun.I need to work harder on bonding my boys. I haven't accepted defeat yet!


----------



## kirbyultra

Bought 2 shirts from cafepress.com. 











LOL


----------



## Myia09

I really wish there were more bunny people in AZ to see and hang out with too..in person interaction is way different!

I like those shirts too!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> lol Kelly, Toby sure has a love-hate relationship with the vacuum cleaner, huh?


My two are so use to the vacuum, that they will follow it and run circles around it. At times they will sit or lay in front of it and not budge, and I have to push them aside so I can finish the vacuuming.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I wish there were more volunteers for our rabbits at theshelter too help out. I am really down by some of the hard decisions the shelter had to make.

I got somebunny shirts from a dear friend, but they are too nice to wear.


----------



## kherrmann3

I want that second shirt!


----------



## hln917

I think when the weather gets warmer, I may join you at Petco out there and spend a day with the rabbits. I wish the Petco near us had the same program.

I went on the shirt website and hinted to hubby I wanted the one that said Bunny Whipped.


----------



## kirbyultra

We have bunnies at Petco because our organization worked with the Petco Foundation to form the arrangement  I don't know how much work into making it so, but I imagine a lot. I came on after the whole thing was already in full swing and established. Petco isalot of fun. You get to play with the buns, you get to talk to people (some people are... well, less than normal. Some are not ideal adopters... so there are downsides). 

I think we are really fortunate that we have so many volunteers. Everyone seems to have unique input and skills that benefit the bunnies. It's wonderful, we are blessed. The buns are the ones who benefit. Sometimes, things happen at the city shelter and you just kinda want to scream or ask questions and fight back, but... our volunteers are only at the shelter because they allow us to be there. If they got upset with us and kicked us all to the curb, the shelter buns would probably all be euthanized (the way they deal with dogs and cats and animals that they can't deal with). So, we all just swallow it and work with what we are given for the sake of the buns. :tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra

March 29, 2010 - Portobello 

So... it's official. Portobello met his adopter yesterday. She sounds lovely, and exactly what he needs. I am meeting her tomorrow when she comes to pick him up. The other volunteers tell me that she is really wonderful with him. No other buns, no kids, so it's just the environment Portobello needs to be happy. 

With that... I am kind of sad that I won't see him again, but I am very happy for him. He came from such a bad situation and now he is getting what sounds like a great home. It's been over a month since he's been with us. He's come so far. He's getting more and more friendly every day.

I took more pix of him today so that I would remember him 










This beautiful big girl is Madonna. She is such a gentle soul. I really like her. I think she would be great for Kirby, actually, but I don't think I can have a 3rd bun... unless they bond. But I am still bonding Kirby and Toby. In any case, she is gorgeous and will be adopted soon I am sure.





One white sock!





Big, alluring dark eyes and beautiful eyelashes.





Pics of flowers with my new camera:















Those blue flowers are actually totally violet. The camera thinks it's blue under yellow incandescent light. :?

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Pretty flowers! All of my other cameras had a hard time with purples. I tried taking pictures of my beautiful violet-colored pansies last year, and they all turned out blue on the film! 

Hooray for Portobello! He finally gets a home that he deserves! (It's so sad seeing the adoptable bunnies at Petco)


----------



## kirbyultra

Portobello's adopter came today. Lots of the rabbit volunteers showed up today! Bello's such a celeb  We all love him, and so do the Petco staff. Everyone finds him highly entertaining -- he's such a funny bunny. He's a real good boy, and was a show-off for his new mom. She is a sweetheart and she loves Portobello already. I can tell she is going to give him a warm, loving, peaceful home. It is so important for Portobello to get over his past fears of living in a scary place.

It's hard for me to say goodbye. I sort of didn't say goodbye because I just felt like I couldn't. I have been trying to not think about him in the last couple of weeks because if I get more attached, it would be devastating when he gets adopted. I can only be happy for him right now which is what I want. He seemed so happy today. I will always remember his cutie bunny face like that.

Well... with Bello adopted, Petco opened up a spot for a *gorgeous* mini satin. I'm not sure if he is a mini satin, but he is a stunning gray. His fur actually glimmers! And he has the most striking blue-gray eyes. He has dwarfy ears and so far he seems to be very cute and fun. I think he will be adopted very quickly as well. 

Sigh... so that was my night. I wonder if I will feel as calm about Portobello tomorrow when it all sinks in.

Oh yeah, when I got home, what was I greeted with? Kirby took it upon himself to tear out his newspaper lining in his litter box and then, having made his litter box completely inadequate he decided to poop like 25 poops on the floor. Goodness, Kirby!!! As if mommy didn't have enough to be woeful about!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Poor Toby. He was trying to sleep this afternoon but the people in the apt downstairs are doing some kind of renovation that's been ongoing for weeks. Toby had just flopped over on his side when the drilling began again. He jumped up in a hurry. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

kirbyultra wrote:


> Poor Toby. He was trying to sleep this afternoon but the people in the apt downstairs are doing some kind of renovation that's been ongoing for weeks. Toby had just flopped over on his side when the drilling began again. He jumped up in a hurry. Sigh.



Poor baby. He will get some rest I hope. 

Love all the pictures I have not been reading blogs in a few weeks and I missed a lot.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Kat. Toby seemed ok once they stopped the heavy drilling. Whew.

I'm so exhausted today.... I literally did taxes all day. My brain is beyond fried. And apparently I owe NY State *thousands* of dollars. So much so that they are even going to penalize me for not prepaying my taxes. I am totally not happy about this. The last time I owed this much money it was to the federal govt and it was like 2006 when I was making decent money. Now that I am jobless that kind of money straight out of savings is kind of *OUCH*. 

Sooo not happy. And to top it all off, the buns have decided that it would be so much fun to drag their newspaper lining out of the litter boxes. I had to clean on top of everything else! Super yay. Thanks Toby! Sigh...

I'm going to go attack my buns with overbearing mommy kisses now.


----------



## Myia09

I really love Madonnas one white foot!


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm going to go attack my buns with overbearing mommy kisses now.


Maybe that will keep them in line.  

Sorry to hear about your tax woes.  That's no fun. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I really love Madonnas one white foot!


Me too! I feel like they were meant to be. Kirby has 1 white foot too. Sigh.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go attack my buns with overbearing mommy kisses now.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that will keep them in line.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tax woes.  That's no fun. :hug:
Click to expand...


It totally did NOT keep them in line :biggrin2:It just gave Toby an excuse to (a) ear-slap me in the face and Kirby to (b) be VERY naughty the rest of the day.

Kirby has been tearing up a huge hole in his straw mat. It's totally killing me to see him go at it. It was a very nice mat! Now it has like 3 big holes that I can fit my head through.

Today, I found a farmer's market tucked away on a shady looking block that isonly about 4 blocks away from my apartment biulding. I was totally shocked! It's fresh, and very reasonably priced. I no longer have to lose an arm and a leg buying veggies in Manhattan! But, I do feel somewhat foolish that it has always been here and I just never knew! Boo.:grumpy:


----------



## kirbyultra

I discovered the fastest, easiest, most painless way to find Toby in the apt.

Sit on the couch. Unpeel a banana and eat it. Lift feet so bunny doesn't run them over.

I love Toby so much. I love how he is so active and hoppy. I have learned to love his ear-slaps. I love how he kicks out his perfectly clean white feet when he sits on his side. He's my baby. 

Whenever I want a 3rd rabbit or Kirby and Toby's bonding is not going well, I always have this split second smidge of regret weighing on my chest. Like, maybe I shouldn't have gotten Toby, maybe it wasn't right. But I know in my heart that it is not his fault. It was my fault. I went about getting a friend for Kirby all wrong. It's not Toby's fault. He is just being the best bunny he can be. And he is a wonderful, spunky, funny, very well behaved bunny. He's my good, good boy!

Toby does not like to see Kirby when Kirby is out and he is in. Toby doesn't always come out when I open his pen door but he'd rather have his door open than have Kirby's open and his closed. Toby grunts and stuff at Kirby. During bonding yesterday Toby grunted at him a lot. It was a little bit sad. I cut the session very short because of it. But I mean, just because Toby doesn't like Kirby doesn't mean he's at fault. I just have to keep reminding myself of that. Sometimes I get too defensive over Kirby.

Kirby's like the golden child - he can do no wrong. If Toby chewed up the floor mat, he would get yelled at and lectured. Kirby chews up all kinds of stuff and Kirby gets a couple of stern looks and then I just sigh and move on. I do feel bad about it. I shouldn't do that. Toby probably picks up on that. I know he is a rabbit but he is a living being, he can tell. He is an intelligent critter. He knows. 

I have to be a better mommy for Toby. I do love him. I just have to accept him for the bunny he is. :hearts:

I do think that in the grand scheme of things, Toby has made me a better bun mom. He isn't easy like Kirby. He gives me things to worry about. He keeps me guessing. He creates behavioral challenges for me. It keeps me reading about rabbits, trying to figure him out. And in the end, that knowledge ends up helping other buns in some way or form. If I had just Kirby, well, gee, life would just be sugar and sunshine and I would never learn anything!


----------



## Myia09

Toby does sound wonderful, and I am sorry bonding isn't going well.

I noticed I was giving the same type of "favoriteism" to Sheriff from Chewy..but I quickly changed that! Sometimes its hard because the rabbits are so different themselves we react differently!


----------



## kirbyultra

April 2, 2010 - Bad night for bonding

It was really bad tonight. I mean, the session must've gone on for 2.5 minutes and it was tense the whole time. It went from bad to worse when the buns broke loose as I was trying to put them away in their pens. Kirby was supposed to go back first. But I don't know, it all happened so fast. Toby got loose and he dove in after Kirby. Kirby got really scared and started to dart from place to place in the rabbit room. Toby got him cornered at one point and Toby got a mouthful of Kirby's fur torn out. :tears2:

At that pointI pretty much had to jump in and use my entire body as a barrier between them. Luckily Kirby was so scared that he didn't head into his pen because if he did, Toby would've followed him and then it would have been *really* bad. I got them separated and back into their pens. It was all crazy and then all over in a matter of maybe 5 seconds. It was horrifically quick. I didn't even have time to really react 

This was by far the worse bonding session we've had in weeks. They've been building up to this, I am sure of it. They have been unhappy with bonding for a while, increasingly so each time.

I don't know. I feel like giving up. I thought Toby would be ready for it now that he's grown up a little and he's changed his attitude towards me. He has not changed one bit towards Kirby. Kirby is still terrified of him -- rightfully so.

:tears2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm sorry to hear that bonding is not going well. Have you ever tried bonding them with hubby around? I would put (my) Toby on a cushion in a smaller room in the apartment, then put Miss Emma (old bun) next to him with Will holding her. I would pet and talk to Toby, and Will would pet and talk to Miss Emma. It would get them comfortable with each other (so they knew it was possible to be relaxed around each other).

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I discovered the fastest, easiest, most painless way to find Toby in the apt.
> 
> Sit on the couch. Unpeel a banana and eat it. Lift feet so bunny doesn't run them over.



LOL! Sounds like a sight to see! I take it Toby likes bananas. I find mine by shaking the Craisin bag.

Sorry to hear the bonding isn't going so well.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I'm sorry to hear that bonding is not going well. Have you ever tried bonding them with hubby around? I would put (my) Toby on a cushion in a smaller room in the apartment, then put Miss Emma (old bun) next to him with Will holding her. I would pet and talk to Toby, and Will would pet and talk to Miss Emma. It would get them comfortable with each other (so they knew it was possible to be relaxed around each other).
> 
> Good luck! :hug:



Toby is unfortunately not a bun who sits still for more than 1.8 seconds in anyone's lap! He will happily ride the Bun Mommy Express (aka piggyback on me!), but sit on my lap for some harmless petting? He won't do it and he doesn't like it. But it's not for lack of trying that's for sure!

I saw he had a couple of real long nails so I cut them today. Toby's scratch marks on my arm look like red tattoos from The Matrix. They're not just straight claw marks. They are actually curvy and cryptic looking like some kind of Japanese LOL And I'm allergic to their scratch marks so my skin swells and the areas blow up in lines across my arms. He got me neck in one place and it looks like a tick burrowed under my skin because of the way the spot is all swollen! It doesn't hurt nearly as bad as it looks. Until I step in the shower. Then it stings like nuts!!! :embarrassed:


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered the fastest, easiest, most painless way to find Toby in the apt.
> 
> Sit on the couch. Unpeel a banana and eat it. Lift feet so bunny doesn't run them over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Sounds like a sight to see! I take it Toby likes bananas. I find mine by shaking the Craisin bag.
> 
> Sorry to hear the bonding isn't going so well.
Click to expand...

Toby totally :hearts bananas!!! It has a very distinctive smell that permeates the room when I eat a ripe one. And the bun comes dashing out!


----------



## hln917

None of my buns will sit onmy laps at all, 1.8 second would be a milestone for me! Bun Mommy Express? would love to see that! The things we do for our buns, can you imagine your neighbors seeing you on all fours giving Toby a train ride!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> None of my buns will sit onmy laps at all, 1.8 second would be a milestone for me! Bun Mommy Express? would love to see that! The things we do for our buns, can you imagine your neighbors seeing you on all fours giving Toby a train ride!



Oh, believe me, I check twice to make sure the bunny cams are unplugged before the Mommy Express pulls into the station! They are not public webcams, but sometimes I do get paranoid about hackers and stuff. Nobody needs to see me on all fours with a rabbit on my back :biggrin2:

Between that and the 3am Lady Gaga dance-offs with Kirby, my neighbors must think I am certifiably insane.


----------



## kirbyultra

You're not going to believe this. I DON'T owe NYS a boatload of money. In fact, they owe ME a nice chunk of change! Here's what happened... in case anyone cares. lol

I have used Turbotax online to do my taxes for 2 years now. I had 1 minor mishap with it in 2007 but it was my own fault, not Turbotax's. This year I decided since I've been doing taxes for several years now and I have a pretty good grasp of my financials, I can try to do them with H&R Block At Home software which is so much cheaper than doing them in the H&R block branch, or Turbotax online. 

Well, if anyone is considering using H&R Block At home (formerly known as Taxcut), my advice is just one word - DON'T!

I was mulling over the results of my returns for days. More like sulking, actually. I can't believe that year after year, Federal, NY and NJ owed me a tax refund but this year for some reason I owed NY (only) a BOATLOAD of money. So much so that the refunds from Fed and NJ didn't even begin to cover the amt I owed NY. It did not make any sense.

I did the interview questions for my NY return over and over and over. I tried every combination of answering the questions a hundred times and the result was always more or less the same: I owe a bazillion dollars. (Ok, not a bazillion, but it might as well be!)

So I finally admitted defeat and thought ok, my income did, unfortunately, blast through the bottom end of the next tier this year, so my overall tax situation is suckier than last year. Maybe NY changed its tax law this year and I got majorly screwed. I don't know. I just decided to write it off. I was about to file it, so I was printing out mybackup copies when... 

Just for kicks I read the actual return forms line by line. I didn't understand about 80% of the lines I was reading but I had a vague recollection of the dollar amounts that were being stated for the lines that did have numbers on them. And then I came upon a line that even a tax bozo like me could understand: "RESIDENT CREDIT.......<blank>"

Ok, WRONG. I AM a resident of NY. 

Then another line came up: "Total New York City tax withheld.......<blank>" WRONG again! I totally paid city taxes in my paycheck throughout the year!

I went over the State questions in the software over and over and over again trying to figure out where I had gone wrong, and why it wasn't detecting that I was a resident and was therefore exempt from paying taxes on my income a second time (NJ had already taxed me because I work there!). 

I figured it all out hours later. But, lesson learned. 

*Lesson #1: Do not trust technology or anyone else. Always read over your tax returns with your own eyeballs.* 

Lesson #2: If it doesn't look right, it probably isn't. Ask and research online until you understand what that line on the form is about! And ifyou haven't owed a boatload of money in previosu years, chances are you don't owe them this year!

Lesson #3: Don't use H&R Block At Home. In fact, don't use H&R Block at ALL! I used them 3 years ago, in person at their branch office. The woman, armed with all my tax and financial documentation, managed to screw up my interest income and the federal and NY tax service found out a year later and not only made me cough up the money, but they PENALIZED me for it. I had to take a day off to go to H&R Block again in person to make THEM fix it because THEY screwed it up. You know, for all that they advertise about their expertise, they really aren't that good.

Lesson #4: Don't go on rabbitsonline.net while trying to do and correct tax returns. It makes the process longer by about 10-12 hours. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

oh Helen, sounds like doing your taxes was a awesome experience. Glad I dont live in the USA. 
When I do my taxes I'll remember that going onto RO makes the process slower.....


----------



## kirbyultra

OH yeah, it is hugely helpful if you destroy your web browser before attempting anything important. RO is destructive like that :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

April 4, 2010 - Gotcha day for Kirby's girlfriend bun

You might remember a kissy mellow bun named Madonna at Petco. I took pix of her eating the Toby birthday cookies. Well, I took Kirby on a date with her and they did pretty well. Kirby seemed to like her. I took her home I haven't given her a new name yet so for now she's just Madonna.

The saddest part of the whole thing about having a 3rd bun is that I have to house Kirby and Madonnanext to each other. So that meant I had to kick poor Toby out. Toby was relocated to my dining area. Basically I have to eat standing in the kitchen now since my dining table is essentially defunct. Toby's taking it pretty hard. He doesn't seem to like being locked out of the rabbit room. He sits by the door looking at me, hoping I'll get the idea that I've done something wrong. Toby knows that his pen is now in the living room but he seems to ignore the fact that it is a relocation, not an annex. It's not like a summer home, Toby. LOL

I accidentally left the door open once tonight and he went dashing into the rabbit room. He saw Madonna and just freaked out. He started to dash around and startled poor Madonna who had never seen him. Toby seems to have the "startling" effect on all living things. I promptly grabbed his fuzzy butt and evicted him. :shock:

Madonna was having some issues with the litter box. She has managed to poo everywhere BUT her litter box. And worse, she peed on the floor three times. She peed like a bucketful! It was very, very wet. I found it very odd because she was really good with her litter box at Petco. So I thought maybe she just dislikes the Feline Pine litter. I know we don't use litter at the shelter and Petco. So I dumped her litter box, threw some newspaper down and just put hay right on top, no litter. She took to it within 10 minutes. Pooped and peed there already! YAY! It was totally my bad. I should have realized that right away.

So, the bonding of boy and girl really begins now. Wish me luck.

Now, what you _really _came here for! Pictures 

"mom,i don't like petco. don't take me there anymore. it is soooo dusty. and it smells funny. ok?"





"girl? what do you mean you took the girl home?!"





Madonna munches on her greens. She LOVES food! She has the same white foot Kirby does.








I love this picture. It looks like she's smiling. 




















The king of the living room nation... Toby.





"I conquered it"





"I am the supreme ruler of this room."_ *looks out into the distance*_





"obey!" 





"yes, yes, more please."





Wow, so, I don't know - this is totally new to me. I'm excited and scared at the same time about all this... the buns seem all confused right now from the new situation. I can't say I am less confused than they are! I just need to do this!

:dutch:


----------



## kirbyultra

Night time update:

I just did a bonding session with the buns out in the hallway of my floor. Good thing none of the neighbors came out or they'd see 2 bunnies running around half the hallway and I suppose they'd wonder what I was doing.  

I think it went REALLY well. I mean, they were on opposite ends of the hallway section that my husband and I blocked off and Madonna made a slow, easy trip down towards Kirby. Kirby was way too busy trying to find an escape route to do anything else. But Madonna came down the hall very slowly and didn't startle Kirby.

She came up to him and really, I was more afraid Kirby'd freak out and pounce on her. His body language didn't show that intent, but I have seen him do that once on Toby. NO mishaps this time! Kirby just stood like a statue and Madonna came up to his nose and sniffed all over his face. Kirby didn't seem to mind. I wonder if she kissed him but I don't think it was licks, I think she was just sniffing. It's hard to exactly tell. About 2-3 minutes was the length of this bonding. I'm going to keep it at 2 minutes until at least Friday no matter how much potential they show. I'm sticking to the guidelines this time, no shortcuts. I really want them to bond!

Madonna is without a doubt a sweet girl. She came up to me and put her head on my lap. Just her head. I started to pet her on top of her head and she eased her head and rested it on my lap. A couple minutes later she snuggled and stuck her head sorta under my thigh (because I was sitting cross-legged, there's room under my leg). I pet her some more and then she turned around and started to lick my hand. She's licked me so many times today that I lost count. She's amazing! 

I started to get tired but then she came and stuck her head under my hand and I had to oblige -- who can resist such a sweet bunny?


----------



## Myia09

Great photo! They are all adorable..I love toby!


----------



## kherrmann3

Congrats on the new addition! Sir Toby looks like he is enjoying his new domain.  I hope Kirby and Madonna bond well!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw Madonna is so pretty. I hope the bonding goes well. Good luck!

H&R Block, the internet version, messed up our taxes too! We finally got so frustrated with it that we found a different program to use.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> H&R Block, the internet version, messed up our taxes too! We finally got so frustrated with it that we found a different program to use.


Darn skippy. :X


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for all the congrats and luck, everyone. I do hope it goes well. Otherwise I dunno what I'll do, but I'll do something. 

This post is going to be a bit short. Bonding sessions 2 and 3 today were ok. They mostly ignored each other. Not too much action. Not much interaction. Lots of nose poking through the fence today in the rabbit room though.

Went to the allergist. She prescribed Advair to help prevent the asthma attacks I've been getting at night before I go to bed. I hope it helps. It's not a sudden inhaler, it's meant to manage the condition and hopefully with a strong antihistamine, all symptoms will go away. 

Which brings me to the new antihistamine she prescribed. It's Xyzal, never heard of it. Between that and the Advair, I have kind of an upset stomach and I'm really sleepy..... so off to bed I go. I hope this is just... I don't know, adjustment? I don't know what to make of it. But I am willing to try anything. I feel kind of miserable right now though.


----------



## Dragonrain

My Barnaby and Zeus completely ignored each other for awhile during bonding sessions. About a week later, they where inseparable, and stayed that way until Zeus passed away. I've always heard that ignoring each other at first is a good sign though - at least they aren't fighting.

So sorry about your allergies! I hope things improve with the new meds.


----------



## hln917

The Parade in the Sunday paper had an ad for a free prescription to Advair. I hope it helps you. Not familiar with Xyzal. I feel for you b/cthis year it's supposed to get worse.I just went to the Optomologist yesterday b/c my eyes have been bothering me. Turns out it's allergy so no eye makeup for another week.:tears2: 

Did you come up with a new name yet?When it comes to choosing names, I just look at the bun and it comes to me.Everyone thought I was crazy with Sebastian and Baci's name in the beginning, now it's fitting. I hope they bond soon, in the meantime you get all the bunny kisses before you have to share with Kirby. How's Toby adjusting tohaving his own space? I love his little baby face, reminds me of Baci. So if you ever decided to give him up...........:shock:.just kidding!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> The Parade in the Sunday paper had an ad for a free prescription to Advair. I hope it helps you. Not familiar with Xyzal. I feel for you b/cthis year it's supposed to get worse.I just went to the Optomologist yesterday b/c my eyes have been bothering me. Turns out it's allergy so no eye makeup for another week.:tears2:


That's such a bummer about the allergies. My allergist said the mold spore numbers in the air are off the charts lately and it's bothering everyone. I don't think I've ever truly been bothered by seasonal allergies, or pollen. My mom and brother are pretty bothered by it every year but they take a Benadryl and sleep it off for a week or so when it's real bad. I guess I lucked out there. The last thing I need after bronchitis and a bad cold with rabbit allergies is seasonal allergies! 

I did see a coupon for a free prescription for Advair on their website. You have to "register" for it otherwise if you don't register you just get $10 off. I imagine Advair is like a brand name which will cost me a very large amount of money since the firm's insurance plan got jacked up in November. :XI'll take every penny I can get. 


hln917* wrote: *


> Did you come up with a new name yet?When it comes to choosing names, I just look at the bun and it comes to me.Everyone thought I was crazy with Sebastian and Baci's name in the beginning, now it's fitting. I hope they bond soon, in the meantime you get all the bunny kisses before you have to share with Kirby. How's Toby adjusting tohaving his own space? I love his little baby face, reminds me of Baci. So if you ever decided to give him up...........:shock:.just kidding!


That's the really odd part. She's not "calling out to me" the way Kirby and Toby did. With the boys, I was immediately obsessed. She is really lovely, and I like her a ton but it's just not the same feeling somehow. I'm not getting vibes from her yet (I am getting licks however :hearts. My husband is suggesting Phoebe as a new name. I think she could be a Phoebe. Lisa Kudrow's made her mark on the name so I'm not really sure if my girl is a goofball yet. But there's potential


----------



## kirbyultra

April 6, 2010 - Useless

I am utterly useless today. I woke up with a headache. The same headache I had yesterday the whole day. I took 6 or 7 Motrin tablets yesterday and it only somewhat took the edge off. I had no hope of overcoming it, but didn't expect to be battling it again today.

I can't seemformulate any intelligent thought. Every time I try to think or recall something, it's as if I have to mentally lift a boulder. It's just too much effort. I don't know if it's because I haven't had coffee in a few days and I'm going through withdrawal (which does happen to me) or if it's the new allergy meds/inhaler. Or the weather changes... 

I mustered enough energy to fix myself something to eat, take good care of the buns, do my morning bonding session with Madonna and Kirby and 3 loads of laundry... I think I'm entitled to calling it a day now as I have the last load in the wash and the 2nd load in the dryer. I did all the laundry because I found out the other volunteers think that the bunny I handled yesterday to Petco was suspected of fur mites. I don't think I had enough interaction with her to get any on me but I did all the laundry for that reason. Another reason to stick by my rule: always change clothing after handling the shelter bunnies when arriving home. I was doing it more for Toby's sake and because of my allergies but now it's become a health concern.

More on Toby and other bunnies on this thread. I wrote it today after seeing Toby get spooked over Kirby's stealthy hippity hop in the living room. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56121&forum_id=48


----------



## kirbyultra

I took a nap from 4pm to 7:30pm. I woke up feeling not a whole lot better either. I'm so woozy.... as if I were medicated... I don't know; perhaps it is the medication. 

Toby has binked in a whole new way. He binkied into the air and landed in a flop. LMAO....... oh gosh, what a happy bun.

He is *so* happy in the living room!


----------



## kirbyultra

Grumble! I had a post halfway written and I hit backspace and my browser went "Back" and I lost the whole post. Blargh. Boo!

Ok, starting over - We decided to name her Phoebe! Lisa Kudrow has forever tainted the name Phoebe, but I think my bunny can make it work 

Phoebe is the biggest eater I have ever met. I woke up yesterday and saw that she had eaten every last piece of hay in her litter box. ALL of it. Yikes! :shock::shock::shock:So I gave her a quick handful to tide her over until I could wash up and dive into my morning bun routine. I came back and saw that she finished the whole handful of hay. :shock:There's no stopping this girl! 

She is a real drinker too. She slurps up a whole big bowl of water every day. When I am pouring pellets into her dish, she eats them in midair as they are falling. You'd think I never fed her! She is the first to finish her salad too. Usually within a couple of hours, the big plate of greens would be gone. She's not greedy about it, she just likes to eat. She poops big ones :biggrin2:

I rushed to Ikea to get her a hay rack like my two boys have. I attached it to the side of her litter box so she'd always have some excess hay to chew on. But er, she fails to understand that she should go IN the box to eat the hay in the rack. She stands on the side and eats from the rack outside of the litter box. And of course, then she poops where she stands... well, you get the idea. I took the rack away because of this... I might put it back one day when she is better litter trained. For nowI'm just going to give her tons of hay in the litter box instead.

I've been having trouble with her peeing everywhere. It was really frustrating me. She was peeing on the floor several times a day. It wouldn't be such a big deal but I have a layer of flooring over my hardwood floor and she likes to pee just over the edge of the flooring so it seeps underneath... and spreads! One small puddle of pee spread into about 4 sq feet of wetness under the flooring... and I had to clean it several times a day. I was getting pretty sick of it and there was no reason for it. I got her a big litter box and she was peeing most of the time in there. Some of the time she just decided to pee outside the box. :grumpy:

She might be marking the territory but she might also be doing this because of the sheer amount of space she has now. She had the whole rectangular shaped8 panel puppy pen to herself, more space than she's ever had before. She was thrilled. But I had to managethis situation... I shrunk the pen to 6 panels and made it more like a circular shape so she'd have more space. She seems no less happy about it and it's still more space than she had before she came home with me. And guess what? She stopped peeing all over the place. She went in the litter box all day today since 11:30am when I made the size change.inkbouce:

Edit to add: The feel of her fur is kind of rough. She has a patch of fur that is downright tough! I don't know what that is about, but overall her coat is kind of ehhh... I think with some time and good care her coat will improve. It was funny because I was petting her and then I looked over at Kirby. Kirby's coat is so shiny and beautiful. He is absolutely gorgeous (I can't help gushing over him, sorry!). Then I looked at Phoebe and her coat just looked kind of sad On top of that she is molting... or she was molting? She has a line where the old and new fur has divided on her body and it doesn't look like it's moved much. I haven't gotten to brushing her yet but we'll get there. She'll be beautiful-er one day!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Toby has binked in a whole new way. He binkied into the air and landed in a flop. LMAO....... oh gosh, what a happy bun.
> 
> He is *so* happy in the living room!


He's a big boy now with his own room. Doesn't have to share anymore. Maybe Kirby snores at night!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Maybe Kirby snores at night!


:roflmao::laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

The new medication related to my allergy management are making me feel awful. This is only the 2nd full day I'm on them and I feel absolutely like a trainwreck all over. I don't know if I am coming down with something or if it's really side effects making me feel like this. I ache all over. I am lethargic at all times. My throat is dry but somehow the post nasal drip is still relentless. I don't know how one part of my sinus can be so dry while another is so gross. The constant sleepiness and achiness is just awful. I can't seem to think or form whole sentences because I get so tired that my mind kind of trails off. 

I am finding it hard to be a mod these last two days. I triple guess myself and try to reread my posts because I just know sometimes I am not making sense. All my thoughts are like mushy clouds in my head... I think I gotta call the doc tomorrow and tell her Xyzal is not working for me. I don't think it's the Advair doing it. The Advair is working ok. I'm going to stop taking the Xyzal tonight and see what happens tomorrow. It's beautiful weather (like a presummer springtime) and I am utterly wasting it being a bum at home.


*Edit*: Drugs.com indicates it's Xyzal. Yeah, this is EXACTLY how I feel, actually. Loss of strength, sleepiness and fatigue all the way around. Ugh. It's 1 lousy pill that lasts 24 hours. It's potent stuff... On Monday, I drove all over the 5 boroughs running errands and the very first errand I ran was going to the allergist's office. She gave me samples and I almost took 1 immediately after the appointment. *THANK GOD* I had the sense to question the medication because I know antihistimines have a really drowsy effect on me (Benadryl knocks me out like you wouldn't believe). Otherwise, who knows what could have happened with me drugged up behind the wheel!!!:tears2:



Warnings and Precautions
Activities Requiring Mental Alertness
In clinical trials the occurrence of somnolence, fatigue, and asthenia has been reported in some patients under therapy with Xyzal. Patients should be cautioned against engaging in hazardous occupations requiring complete mental alertness, and motor coordination such as operating machinery or driving a motor vehicle after ingestion of Xyzal. Concurrent use of Xyzal with alcohol or other central nervous system depressants should be avoided because additional reductions in alertness and additional impairment of central nervous system performance may occur.


----------



## kirbyultra

April 7, 2010 - Kirby & Phoebe Bonding Session #6 & 7

This morning, session #6 was kind of tragic. I only put them together for 2 minutes usually or 3 minutes tops if it looks uneventful and no one is going to do much. At almost exactly the 2 minute mark, Phoebe stuck her lips on Kirby's cheek and it looked like she was either sniffing deeply in his fur or she was actually licking him. I'm not sure which! Kirby got too scared and he pounced on her head about 2 seconds later and he ran away. Poor girl sat there, sorta stunned but it didn't seem like she was angry or scared by it. I comforted her with kisses and petting. Then I went over to Mr. Hard to Please and calmed him down. Once he was consoled, I picked up Phoebe and placed her next to him at about a 45 degrees angle so that he could see her but they weren't touching so neither bun would freak out about it. I pet them about almost a minute. Kirby seemed pretty relaxed about being face to face with her, no touching. Phoebe got up and walked away so I ended it there.

I feel it was my fault for tyring to see it through and getting carried away with it at the 2 minute mark. I should have put my foot down and said that's it, they've had enough. Kirby just wasn't ready. 

Session #7 went much better. I was expecting Kirby to be really upset because first of all, I put him into the hallway and when I went to get Phoebe she was peeing in the litter box. I didn't know, so I picked her up and she was all wet near the bum. I got her pee all over my left hand and on my shirt. I thought Kirby would be put off by it but it actually went ok. Kirby even groomed his face a little at first. Phoebe went up to him and she seemed a little more cautious this time. She only went up nose-to-nose with him, with about a hair's space between them andthey both held it there like statues for a few seconds. I didn't want Kirby to get too antsy so I started to pet them both. Kirby happened to be on the left so I was petting him with my pee tainted hand . They both really liked it and we stayed there for a minute. They put their heads down on the floor and they were really, really close to one another. It was so sweet. Phoebe got up first and hopped about a foot away. So I ended it there. Kirby didn't go into a grooming frenzy because of the pee either.

I'd say this session was much improved. Phoebe and I are getting along tremendously well. More because she is so easy to please and I have already been trained She seems very forgiving and Kirby is not entirely rigid. He is hard to convince, but unlike me who has to do nasty things to him like take him to the vet, groom his fur and cut his nails, Phoebe has never done him wrong. I can't see her doing anything to him that would upset him with reason. He will trust her one day. I am sure of it. And Phoebe (Madonna) was owner surrendered after TWO years. She didn't seem depressed when she was handed over to the shelter and she's always been a very happy-go-lucky bun as long as I've known her.

I was feeling a little sad this morning, kicking myself for being so naive after session 6, but I think one day I'll provethatmy gut feeling was right.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I think your bonding sessions are going really good. I think your more over reacting than the buns.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I think your bonding sessions are going really good. I think your more over reacting than the buns.


You're probably right. Although the pouncing was really frightening. I am sure it hurt her head. He's done that once to Toby and Toby was lucky I shielded the whole thing with my hand. And yeah, it hurt!


----------



## kirbyultra

AM New York, the free local paper here, wrote a piece on how rabbits are becoming a popular pet to keep for city dwellers. They interviewed one of the HRS educators that I work with at the shelter and they also interviewed my rabbit savvy vet! They offered a lot of accurate info that hopefully entices people to consider adopting a bun from our shelter. I think it was a really great piece. We got some great big pictures ina 1 page spread. We even got 3 of our bunnies' pictures and descriptions printed!!! YAY!

I can't seem to find the article published on their website but they do PDF their paper. It's available here on page 19! The rest of the paper is really pretty trashy LOL It's a popular paper for commuters though, because it's free! I hope it gets enough eyeballs on it, since it's so far into the paper.

http://longisland.newsday.com/gallery/galleries/amny/pdf/20100407.pdf


----------



## kherrmann3

Are those medicines an inhaler or medication? I've heard that eating protein can help with tummy side affects. I know that my ADHD meds make me feel like vomiting when I take them on an empty stomach. I've found that eating something with protein or even just fat in it helps. (My "fat" food of the morning is milk with my medicine). 

I should ask my boyfriend's mom what she does to settle her stomach. She has used lots of different inhalers for respiratory issues. Maybe she knows some tricks.

I hope that you adjust to it OK! Feel better! :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Are those medicines an inhaler or medication? I've heard that eating protein can help with tummy side affects. I know that my ADHD meds make me feel like vomiting when I take them on an empty stomach. I've found that eating something with protein or even just fat in it helps. (My "fat" food of the morning is milk with my medicine).
> 
> I should ask my boyfriend's mom what she does to settle her stomach. She has used lots of different inhalers for respiratory issues. Maybe she knows some tricks.
> 
> I hope that you adjust to it OK! Feel better! :hug:



Thanks a bunch! Yeah I did think back on the first night I took the inhaler (Advair) and it was definitely what caused an upset in my tum. I didn't eat much fat I think, there wasn't anything to help settle my stomach. 

I did bake a cheesecake earlier this week and now I have a really good excuse to eat it. :bunnydance:

The fatigue was definitely the allergy medication (Xysal). I called the doc this morning and the RN called me back. She's like, can you take it earlier so that the effects wear off overnight? I'm like thinking, lady, the drug effects last 22 hours. No matter how you slice it, I'm going to suffer! lol She's going to ask the doctor if I can be switched to Allegra. My gut feeling says Allegra ain't going to do much for me in terms of controlling post-nasal drip, but who knows. I've taken Allegra before and it was ok for seasonal allergies. I didn't have bunnies yet.

The irony in all this is that I feel like before I knew I was allergic to rabbits, my symptoms were never this bad. It was bad from time to time, maybe onceor twice a week it was noticeably difficult to breathe. But now the side effects of various meds are making everything so much more pronounced. I need to find a happy combination of medications I guess. The inhaler is otherwise working well. No more asthma attacks at night!


----------



## kirbyultra

Breaking news: We renamed Phoebe to Penny. Phoebe wasn't really working. Penny seems more like her  Queen Penelope!


----------



## funnybunnymummy

How about Queen Peneloby (to keep with the 'by' theme)? Hehehe! 

I think Penny suits her!

Rue


----------



## kirbyultra

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> How about Queen Peneloby (to keep with the 'by' theme)? Hehehe!


Don't laugh but, I really did consider that! LOL


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Hehe! Okay, I won't. Hehe! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## kirbyultra

So, after a whole big Facebook messaging thing with Ali (JadeIcing) I am making the leap to get Toby a Leith condo. With his xpen he's pretty much taken over the living room and we don't have a place to eat anymore. I would have been ok with it but I think the chat with Ali helped me come to terms with limiting the square footage of Toby's abode. There is a balance that can be reached between a bunny's happiness and my own life. So...

I'm buying a double level condo and making it Toby's man cave :biggrin2:I'm going to get him one that is wider than Kirby's because he won't have a pen attached to it the way Kirby does. The width will give him some extra horizontal space to hop and lounge. 

I think Toby may not like it initially because it is obviously "smaller". Technically speaking, his square footage is the same, it's just stacked vertically. I've always been told that horizontal space is more important than vertical space, but the truth is Toby's not one to be locked up. He's going to be bouncing around the living room most of the time anyway. But with his cage being a designated spot that is easy to manage, easy to clean and easy to move around since the condo has wheels, I think this might work really well. We might have to position the dining table differently or maybe even toss it and buy a smaller one that fits 2 people. But at least we'll have a place to actually EAT! I have been squatting on the floor, eating *very* carefully because I know my husbun would have a fit if I ruined the carpet lol But if a bun ruined the carpet, all is forgiven. Who is the one with the double standard now??







Guess what Toby did when I shared my plans with him? He sniffed me, then licked me, and then nipped me. As far as communication goes, I think he's the master of mixed messages....
:dutch


----------



## JadeIcing

So glad I helped. Now you gave me another topic....


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I have been squatting on the floor, eating *very* carefully because I know my husbun would have a fit if I ruined the carpet lol But if a bun ruined the carpet, all is forgiven. Who is the one with the double standard now??



Lol! You ned to grow ears and alot of fur! I'm like that with my husband. It's ok for the buns to make a mess of the house but not him!

I hope Toby likes his new home. I love those condos.


----------



## kirbyultra

This morning's bonding went really well. Kirby tried to escape as usual. Penny stuck her nose in his face as usual. But Kirby didn't seem upset by it which is new. They both seemed to just stay there in an idle state. Their faces were kind smooshed together as they sat. It was really sweet looking. :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the bonding, it sounds like it's going well! I like the name change, Penny is a cute name for her.

I bet Toby will like his condo! My bunnies still love theirs. Even though they have free range of their room, most of the time you can find them lazing around in their condo.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So glad I helped. Now you gave me another topic....


Something was digging at me whenever I looked at Toby's xpen.... you helped me get through it


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain* wrote: *


> Congrats on the bonding, it sounds like it's going well! I like the name change, Penny is a cute name for her.
> 
> I bet Toby will like his condo! My bunnies still love theirs. Even though they have free range of their room, most of the time you can find them lazing around in their condo.


I sure hope he likes it! It costs a lot........ 
I find that I am calling her Penny on instinct. Phoebe didn't come naturally. I'd always accidentally call her Madonna when her name was Phoebe. She's a much more Penny-like Penny. :biggrin2:



*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have been squatting on the floor, eating *very* carefully because I know my husbun would have a fit if I ruined the carpet lol But if a bun ruined the carpet, all is forgiven. Who is the one with the double standard now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You ned to grow ears and alot of fur! I'm like that with my husband. It's ok for the buns to make a mess of the house but not him!
> 
> I hope Toby likes his new home. I love those condos.
Click to expand...

My husband found out that I dropped a blue Sharpie on the carpet the other day. I was using it to mark the lines where I needed to cut... I was making a little curtain for Toby so he wouldn't have to see Kirby during playtime in the living room... the Sharpie made 2 little blue dots on the carpet. He wouldn't let me hear the end of it!

I told him Toby made me do it, it was Toby's fault. To which he replied "Toby has better dexterity than you do. I bet it was you who dropped it". :shock::X


----------



## kirbyultra

April 9, 2010 - The Prescription Incident

4 phone calls to the allergist later, I finally got a call back from the doc and she is giving me Allegra instead of Xyzal because of the fatigue problem Xyzal was causing me. They told me that the script was called into my pharmacy. Well I went to the Pharmacy and because I quit my job I had to give them my new insurance card and wait for them to sort out the billing. Then they filled the script. I paid for it... but then I glanced at the bag and what did it say? Clarinex, the drug I was on before Xyzal. I was like err, this is the wrong one. CVS says they never got any other script for me other than that. Crudders, what a waste of time. I gotta call them *again* tomorrow to have them send the script *again*. Sheesh, what's a girl gotta do to get some drugs around here!?

Bonding session #11 went amazingly well. It went well over 2 minutes and it was comfortable for everybun involved. They had their cheeks touching (they were facing each other, not next to each other) and they laid there in comfort for several minutes. I still do not trust Kirby so I kept my hands hovering over their heads in case he decided to abruptly get up and box her again. I gave them both some petting on the head and they just soaked it all in. They seemed to be quite enjoying themselves. Neither bun wanted to _leave _in fact! But it was like 5 minutes already, and I didn't want to push my luck. I had break up the lovebuns so I moved Penny away first. Then Penny came back and put her head back where it was next to Kirby. Ok... fine...

I let them sit another 20 seconds or so. Kirby was like a pancake, he couldn't be more comfortable. I just didn't want somebun to get overexcited and push it too far. So I picked up the front half of Kirby and the front half of Penny and kinda nudged them in opposite directions. They seemed reluctant to leave. I finally picked up Penny and ended the session.

This is such rapid improvement that I'm not sure if I believe it's happening! 

Different topic: I took pictures and videos of Toby in the living room but I'm too lazy to take the pix off the SD card. I think I better get another Eye Fi card so that I don't have to keep yanking the card out of the camera. I didn't mind doing it for my $100 point and shoot that I lost, but damaging the SD slot of my DSLR could be kind of a lame kill.


----------



## SweetSassy

Hi Helen...

I was trying to read back a couple pages of your blog cause I've been gone. So you renamed Madonna to Penny...who your keeping?? And bonding to Kirby?? 

Just wanna make sure I have it right. LOl. She is a beautiful bunny.


----------



## kirbyultra

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Hi Helen...
> 
> I was trying to read back a couple pages of your blog cause I've been gone. So you renamed Madonna to Penny...who your keeping?? And bonding to Kirby??
> 
> Just wanna make sure I have it right. LOl. She is a beautiful bunny.



Hi April!! Welcome back  

Thanks - Yep, Madonna is now mine, and she's now Penny after much consideration. She is gorgeous in her own way - she's not immediately striking as a "cute" bun, but what she lacks in general cuteness she more than makes up for with personality (although she does have a VERY feminine face, she is a beauty!).It's hard to not fall in love with Penny. She's so gentle and patient. It almost seems like cheating if anyone got her as a first bunny - they'd think we were all nuts posting up all the difficult questions in the Nutrition and Behavior forum! She has absolutely zero behavioral issues. It makes me wonder if there's not something wrong with her. 

She and Kirby are bonding way better than I ever imagined. I don't want to get too excited because I don't want to feel disappointed if they hit a plateau in their relationship. But it all seems very promising right now. I hope they'll bond within the month 

I forget if I mentioned this - I am taking Penny for her baseline checkup at the vet's on Wednesday. She has a couple things I am a little concerned about. 
- She seems to be veeery slowly molting (there is a very pronounced fur line on her coat). 
- There is a splotch of very rough fur on her side that is different from the rest of her coat, I wonder if that's just her or if there is something wrong. 
- She has some matting on her bum - I wonder what that is all about. I want the vet to take a closer look at her bum to see if she has any scald or stuff...
- She also eats like a freakin horse and I can't figure out where she puts it. Every night she gets a TON of hay in her box and by 7am she's eaten every last piece. All that's left in her box is poop & urine. And she eats pellets and greens like there's no tomorrow. She is a little heavier than both my other buns but she is a larger rabbit to begin with. I don't think she's overweight, but she just eats a lot -- I don't know if that's an issue or not; I'm going to bring a stool sample to run a test for parasites.


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm i'd be in shock if something was wrong she sounds normal.


----------



## kirbyultra

I forgot to mention she likes to fling her ears too, really often. She scratches them... I don't think she has ear mites but I know you can't always see mites. It's just safe to take her to get it all checked out. hope it's just nothing.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Sheesh, what's a girl gotta do to get some drugs around here!?


You're in NYC and you're having a hard time looking for drugs???? Do I need to give you a map on where to go?:biggrin2:

I'm glad the bonding sessions are going good. Perhaps you finally found Kirby his match!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, what's a girl gotta do to get some drugs around here!?
> 
> 
> 
> You're in NYC and you're having a hard time looking for drugs???? Do I need to give you a map on where to go?:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

LOL - Shhhh, Helen, you'll tip everyone off.....! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

So, by the way, the doc's office is CLOSED on the weekend so I go without my Allegra prescription the whole weekend - yay, just what I needed. 

Some stuff happened to do with the shelter happenings and I feel sorta blah about it today. Bright side, I bought some wheatgrass for the buns at a nearby farmers market. Down side, the parsley I was growing is starting to die, and I have no idea why.

Husband and I went out for lunch today and found a nice Cuban restaurant and stuffed our faces. Skipped dinner because it was just that kind of a lunch!

Bonding went well today. Although I think neither bun wants to give it up yet. I saw some butt sniffing action, and cheek-to-cheek smushy face. But the buns keep trying to stuff their head under the other one's head and that's how they end up cheek-to-cheek. I don't know if one of them will get irritated one day that the other isn't grooming him/her and get mad. I know when Kirby wants me to pet him and I don't comply by the count of 3, he gets _meow _with me and paws at me. Pretty sure that wouldn't go over well in a bonding session. 

I separate them when I see that neither one is going to smooch. We went for 5 minutes this morning and 4 minutes this evening. Both were uneventful. I am being conservative because I just don't want this to go badly. I really would go nuts if I had 3 single buns. Wouldn't be the end of the world, but the world will have1 more crazy woman. 

Miss Penny dug up her litter today. Not cool. She messed it all up by early afternoon so she had to sit in her messy litterbox all day until I got around to cleaning it. Luckily she still used it. The newspaper lining was all torn up to iitty bitty pieces. It was fun to clean that! She's so messy that I have to clean her litterbox daily. I can't understand why a young lady like herself would be so messy. My gentlebuns neatly go to the litterbox, do their biz and exit in an orderly fashion. The litterbox is not a place to play claw-it-up!:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

Helen, so sorry I haven't congratulated you on your new addition sooner. I haven't been getting email notices on you thread.

I am so happy you were able to date a sweet little girl with Kirby before adoption. Phoebe is so pretty!! Don't worry too much yet about her litter box habits. I have found that some of my fosters don't come with impeccable habits to start with. They develop a bit more when the buns get to a more calm, quiet, caring housing situation. Foster-boy Joe gave me some extra cleaning to do when he arrived, now he doing so much better other than an occasional territory marking because it's spring-time. Joe is now interested in finding love and wants to let the girls know he is available. 

Anyhow, Phoebe is a beautiful little bun. Glad to hear that dates are going so much better and less stressful for every-bun!! Keeping my fingers crossed that Kirby will have his new bride living with him in a month or two.

myheart


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Happy birthday lady bird. 

No happy birthday my emotion-con things are not working right now.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Happy birthday lady bird.
> 
> No happy birthday my emotion-con things are not working right now.


Aw thanks Kat!!! :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

April 11, 2010 - Happy Birthday to Me & Happy Anniversary for my honey

Yep today's my birthday and 2nd wedding anniversary :bunnydance:

*My Birthday: *It started off good. Got the buns all cleaned up. Penny peed on the mat again, but my husband helped clean her up for once, since today is my birthday LOL. Kirby swatted at Penny today in their bonding session so that was kind of sad. But then we went out for lunch and it was great. The weather was fantastic, and normally in April it's dreadful, so I'm happy.

*My New Camera: *I got a new point-and-shoot camera. It's the Nikon S8000. I was going to originally get the S4000 because it was on sale and would've been a good deal. But the sales guy at Best Buy was really very knowledgable and he kinda knew what I was looking for, despite my desire to go cheaper. I'm glad I ended up with the S8000 though, because it's got 10x zoom, and it does not have a touch screen which is my preference (the LCD screens on the touch screens are really awful!), and it has a faster shutter speed than the 4000. It shoots the same HD 720p video as the S4000 and HD video was the feature I wanted the most. The Nikon S70 at the same price is atouch screen and shoots HD 1020 video but heck, how much more high def do I need for shooting vids of my buns eating lettuce? 

I am happy with it but there's a problem with the playback speaker on the unit so I have to go back to exchange it probably. I have to transfer the file to see if it's actually the mic that's recording the sound with an incredibly high pitch "eeeeeeeeee" sound in the background. It's really annoying! 

EDIT: Oh yeah, it's definitely a defective microphone. The playback on the file on my laptop was horrible. The high pitched noise was so bad that Toby went into a panic when the file started to play! I imagine if the noise was bad on my ears, it might have been painful for his.

The camera is, well, a p&s, so as far as speed goes, it's pretty slow. It might even be slower than my old cheapo Lumix because the Nikon seems to *really* want to autofocus the frame 100% before allowing me to take the pic. My old Lumix really didn't care if the picture was in focus LOL. The video is very pretty though. I was shooting in low light and it did ok. Toby was my test subject. He wasn't happy about it. He hates the rabbit paparazzi. (Insert Lady Gaga's Paparazzi here) _I'm your biggest fan, I'll follow you until you love me...._

*No SD Card: *I'll post pics in a little while. I gotta get my SD cards sorted out. I had like 5 SD cards floating around the house at some point and then I don't know when or how... I know I ebay'ed 2 of them, I might've given one to my brother, one is in the Wii and I think one is in my DSLR. Now I need a stinkin' SD card! I loooved my Eye-Fi wireless SD card which I lost when I lost my Panasonic Lumix  I want to buy another one but unfortunately 2 weeks ago, Eye-Fi released a newer version of their card and the old cards are, well, nowhere to be found at a decent price anymore. I'll just have to limp around until I find a better price on the new generation cardsprobably 

*The Dumb Car Crash: *Then we went out for dinner with my mom and after dinner is when things heated up. My hubby was making a left turn in the car, and this car pulled out in the opposite lane, and was going at like 2 MPH and it's like the guy was blind or something because he ever so slowly crashed into us. Granted, I think hubby did a horrible job of avoiding the car which was CLEARLY not stopping for us but not clearly moving forward either. The crash was *extremely* bizarre because it was an extremely low speed impact Neither car could've been going at more than 5MPH, I swear it. 

The guy settled w/ us in cash, but the event was just upsetting. His car took no damage because it was his plate that scratched us up. Only the front bumper took a deep scratch. What a bummer way to end the evening.

*Penny: *She pooped a whole bunch of weird mushy poo. I think it's cuz I overfed her parsley today. No veggies for her tonight. I gotta see how she does by morning on a hay-only diet the rest of the day. I ordered more Kleenmama hay on Thursday. 30 lbs! The boys ate 18lbs of KM hay in 2 months so now with 3 buns (and the 3rd one eats like a nut) I will probably be going through hay faster. I am down to the last bit -- I hope it comes soon!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Helen, so sorry I haven't congratulated you on your new addition sooner. I haven't been getting email notices on you thread.



Hi Janet! Maybe you stopped getting emails because I named the 2010 blog the same thing as the 2009 blog but they're actually 2 different threads. Are you watching this current thread? My bad, I really should have named the new blog Kirby's Rabbit Nation 2010 to differentiate the two.

Yeah, Madonna/Phoebe/Penny (she's now Penny, we're pretty sure!) is doing wonderfully. She has the occassional litterbox accident but it wasn't every other hour like the first couple days she was here. I reduced her space so that she would have less territory to freak out over and it really helped her get a hold of herself and her marking. I will eventually open up her pen to 8 panels again, but for now she's doing ok on 7. She was perfect when her pen was only 6 panels, but I felt so bad. She's a big bunny and 6 panels is hardly any room to stretch when you stick the litterbox in there. She's a wonderful bunny and we all love her already. 

Kirby is not so sure about her yet, but I think he will come around. She does not fight back, that is one thing for sure. Kirby's pounced on her twice when he got nervous, and she just sat there and took it, poor thing. She didn't even flinch. I separated him from her right away. It is certainly a sign that this girl is patient and willing to take @*&! from a partner bun. I just wish Kirby would realize that she is perfectly harmless.


----------



## kirbyultra

Taken with the D5000












Taken with the S8000:
I think the camera did actually a really good job of not overbrightening the picture. That sort of thing happens really easily on Kirby's fur. But this one came out nicely.






Typical redeye shot of the bun. Boo.






Picture too bright. Toby disapproves.


----------



## hln917

Happy Anniversary to you also! Sorry to hear about the car accident. As long as you're all ok.

Ok, time to have a talk with Miss Penny, she can only take so much from a man before she has to fight back!


----------



## SweetSassy

Happy Birthday and Anniverary! :bunnydance:



Thanks for the update. Love the new pic's. I just love Toby..... I know he can be a handful but he's just so darn cute!! Congrats on Penny! She is a beauty. Don't wanna leave Kirby out, he's ahandsome boytoo. I'm gladhe finally gets a friend to bond with.  (I know Toby wasn't cooperative --SP??)


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy birthday and anniverary!

Sorry about the crash! It sounds like it could have been a lot worse though!

Toby is just too cute. I love the markings around his eye and ears.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Ok, time to have a talk with Miss Penny, she can only take so much from a man before she has to fight back!


LOL yeah, you know why Kirby got the cold shoulder today during bonding!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Happy birthday and anniverary!
> 
> Sorry about the crash! It sounds like it could have been a lot worse though!
> 
> Toby is just too cute. I love the markings around his eye and ears.



Thanks Chelle. That's right, everyone was perfectly fine. Just a little shaken up. It was literally watching a car accident in slow motion! 

What Toby lacks in cuddliness, he makes up for with cuteness. How do you think he wiggled his little butt into my apartment from the pet store? :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Bonding went lousy today. Kirby pounced her from the side this time with a vehement grunt. So not happy about this. Maybe I should put them in a basket and take them for a walk to stress them first. It would just be sooo bad if they hopped out. 

Car ride isn't possible. I live in the city and the traffic is not my friend. Can't just drive around. Literally takes me 20 min to drive around the frigging block once at the top speed of 4 mph. Plus need my husband to drive while I supervise and I just don't know if he'll even do it. I don't think car ride is an option. 

Sorry for the rant. I'm just upset that it isn't going very well. We are not progressing. It is like we keep going backwards but very very slowly. Session #6, 12 and today #15 had Kirby pouncing on her. Seems like he is getting *more* upset with her as time goes by. Ugh.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Aw! You gotta tell Kirby he and Penny are made for each other: They both have matching front paws! 

Sorry about the car accident. Just glad it was a slow motion one and not a high speed one where somebody got seriously hurt!

Rue


----------



## kirbyultra

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Aw! You gotta tell Kirby he and Penny are made for each other: They both have matching front paws!


That _is _what I keep telling him! I always have a little time to whisper sweet nothings in his ear before and after bonding. Penny usually showers me with licks when I hold her, but Kirby is just a ball of disapproving bunny afterwards.


----------



## kirbyultra

I wonder, who reads my rabbit ramblings? lol :bunnydance:

Reply with a hey if you do! I'm just curious! :wave:

Parting shot... Toby extreme cuteness!!!

Today (taken with iphone)






Toby when he was 10 weeks old:





:bunnydance:

:dutch


----------



## SweetSassy

Omg...I just love Toby!!! :inlove:He is soooo cute!!


----------



## Dragonrain

:wave:


----------



## kirbyultra

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Omg...I just love Toby!!! :inlove:He is soooo cute!!


Thanks! I know, he's just so adorable sometimes... eee! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> :wave:


Hi! :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

I do even while at work.


----------



## hln917

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I do even while at work.


Shhhh.....me too!


----------



## aurora369

I read! I'm horrible about posting responses though...

-Dawn


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I read I just never post I need to more. 

But I don't get a lot of post either but my number keep going up.


----------



## Happi Bun

Aw, I love seeing 'then and now' pictures. 
It's amazing how much they can change in markings and color!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I read I just never post I need to more.
> 
> But I don't get a lot of post either but my number keep going up.



Yeah, this is why I am curious to know who actually reads my posts? Who's out there reading about my craziness? lol

I type almost as quickly as I talk so sometimes I don't even realize that my updates are *so long*... I must have some undiagnosed combination of dyslexiaand ADHD because sometimes I see a big long article or a very long post and my eyes start to wander. I read things out of order and I skip around paragraphs.. I eventually read the whole thing but not always in the order the writer meant for me to read it, and it does confuse me...anyway I'm rambling again. I wonderif people ever get bored of reading my excessively long posts?


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Nah, you leave lotsa white space so your "excessively long posts" aren't hard to read at all! 

Oh, and I am HORRIBLY guilty of reading blogs and not posting to them. 

Rue

P.S. I think I may steal your idea and post on my own blog to see who's reading (or not reading! :shock too...


----------



## kirbyultra

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Nah, you leave lotsa white space so your "excessively long posts" aren't hard to read at all!
> 
> Oh, and I am HORRIBLY guilty of reading blogs and not posting to them.
> 
> Rue
> 
> P.S. I think I may steal your idea and post on my own blog to see who's reading (or not reading! :shock: ) too...



Thanks for the feedback! 

I admit, I read blogs sometimes and I don't post either lol


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I do even while at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh.....me too!
Click to expand...

Ladies, I used to BLOG most of my posts from work! LOL Sometimes I'd take a 5 minute break just to step away from my desk and check RO on my iPhone. It's such an addiction... :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

Gotta get Penny ready for the vet. Just a baseline check up  

OH yeah, I almost sat on Toby last night. He was a split second away from being cushion bun!!! How scary. My butt grazed the top of his fur!!! He ran for it... thank god.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ohhh crap she had ear mites. She got revolution. Vet thinks Kirby is prob not infected given that they have been together for very short encounters.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:wave:
I read your blog all the time.


----------



## Myia09

Oh no! Ear mites are awful! Hopefully Toby dosen't have them!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm so sad and upset about Penny's ear mites... I want to cry to get it out of my system but I'm so tired. I'm medicated and dizzy and weak. I probably shouldn't be medicated and blogging. I just feel like the world failed her and she is still such a gentle soul. Her owner of two years gave her up. Just like that. How could they? She's such a perfect bunny.... And the mites - She probably had it since she was small because she didn't get the mites at the shelter nor at my apt, and it's so common among petstore buns. No one knew. Poor girl. And I have so much cleaning to do ahead of me.. I'm not looking forward to that. I hope she heals up soon. I am glad hubby convinced me to take her to the vet sooner rather than later. I just can't stand the thought of her having endured mites in her ears all this time. My poor girl.   

ok now I am crying.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:hugsquish:
She's in good hands now, it'll clear up


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Bonding went lousy today.
> Car ride isn't possible.


No car rides for me when I bond bunnies.

One of my methods, is to put the 2 buns into a carrier (with just enough room inside for them to switch places). Then I lift the carrier up and down (elevator ride)and give them a gentle swing back and forth. It's the motion that stresses them,and they seek comfort from each other because they are together. You don't have to do it very hard, and you control the motion. 10 minutes in the carrier should settle them down.


----------



## SweetSassy

:hug: Sounds like you caught it quick so it shouldn't take long to clear it up.-the mites.


----------



## hln917

:hug:Hope your day is better!


----------



## kirbyultra

I saw Kirby scratch his ear this morning. I don't know if its normal or if he got it too. He's medicated too but I just can't stop crying knowing that I did this to him. I can't stop thinking that I brought this on him. My poor bunny. I promised him when I adopted him that I'd never let anything hurt him. I feel like I failed him. I feel so guilty.


----------



## SweetSassy

U didn't hurt him. U wouldn't do this purposely to hurt him. You are the greatest bunny mom!!


----------



## Dragonrain

:hug:

I'm sure both Kirby and Penny will be fine. Ear mites aren't the worst thing in the world - they are both so lucky to be living with such a great bunny mom!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for your comforting words. I don't feel a whole lot better today, but I am trying to deal with the guilt and just take better care of my babies. 

The elevator/swinging carrier concept sounds interesting. I might do something like that as a stressor. The elevators are currently being repainted and made pretty again in my building, so maybe in a couple days I'll try it out -- Thanks, Stan. 

The new shipment of Kleenmama's hay came. And not a moment too soon. Kirby won't touch the Oxbow orchard grass that I bought to tide the buns over this week. He probably hasn't eaten a lot of hay since Tuesday  I filled his hay basket with a ton of 3rd cut timothy and he's wasted no time making a mess eating it in his condo. 

I poured the orchard grass into Penny's litter box. She doesn't care, she'll eat it.  She doesn't have a hay rack yet because she seems to forget where to poo when she eats from the rack... she'll stand outside of the liitter box and eat from the rack, then conveniently poo out there too. Until her litter habits are better, she'll have to eat in the litter box.

I tried to give her a little bit of alfalfa pellets to help her finish her molt but it doesn't seem to be helping. She has some uneaten cecals the last 2 days and her poos seem squishier (less dry) than usual. It's either the pellets or the amt of fresh greens she is being fed. She was fed greens every day in shelter care as well, but perhaps the pellet amt/quality was different. Anyways I'm goin to switch her back to all timothy pellets and halve her greens and see if she does better. 

I haven't tried bonding Penny and Kirby today. Mostly because I feel like crap and I'm just not up for it. But I know both Penny and Kirby had a stressful time yesterday so I am letting them chill out today. 

Toby is enjoying his time running around, having the living room to himself while Kirby chills in the rabbit room. According to UPS, Toby's Leith condo ships tomorrow  It will be very exciting to get his condo.


----------



## hln917

Helen~don't beat yourself up over it. It's not your fault. You have got to be one of the best bunny mom out there! You gave Kirby, Toby and now Penny a better life and you continue to do so. Someone with SO MUCH LOVE for their buns will never be a bad mom.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Helen :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

April 15, 2010 - Tax Day, but I already did them 

Here is an excerpt from the bonding thread that I've been doing about Kirby and Penny... some pictures to share. 

Today, I was still really bummed out about my rabbits and soI kind of said, to heck with it... I broke all the rules and sat Kirby and Penny together for 23 minutes total. Kirby was nervous at first and he _did _pounce on her but it was like 45 seconds into the session and I knew he was just antsy.With a lot of petting and coaxing, he relaxed. Later on,Penny flopped over several feet away from him at one point. Kirby groomed himself a little bit. But still whenever they go nose to nose, they get into a cheek lock. Neither bun wanted to groom the other first -- nothing new.

I artificially placed them together side by side (picked up Penny and sat her next to Kirby) and I petted them on the head for as long as they would sit for it. Kirby would occassionally sit up and try to stick his head under her belly, but he did not succeed and so he just sat down and let me pet him again. They sat like this, neither one moving very much for over 15 minutes. Kirby would sometimes lick the floor (he does that a lot when he is lying on his tummy). But no grooming of each other yet. At the 23 minute mark, Kirby got up and walked away. He started to paw and dig at the door so I knew he had his fill.


----------



## Myia09

They make an adorable couple.


----------



## kirbyultra

One day they'll be a true couple... Sigh!


----------



## Dragonrain

They look so cute together!


----------



## SweetSassy

AwwwCute pic's!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Sorry that I haven't replied for a LONG time! It took me awhile to catch up with your blog! Congrats on everything ('cept the ear mites)! I am sure that they will clear up quickly. Think of it this way, at least it was "only" ear mites. It could have been much worse! Congrats on the big squishy bunny dates. They look so happy squeeshed together like that! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Sorry that I haven't replied for a LONG time! It took me awhile to catch up with your blog! Congrats on everything ('cept the ear mites)! I am sure that they will clear up quickly. Think of it this way, at least it was "only" ear mites. It could have been much worse! Congrats on the big squishy bunny dates. They look so happy squeeshed together like that! :hearts:



I know, it could have been something horrible and the condition could have been a lot worse... Penny shows very little evidence that she even has ear mites. She is very healthy and has been fighting it for a long time. 

The adoption counselor that helped me with adopting then-Madonna, she told me that you can't change her past and I shouldn't beat myself up for it. I can only make her life better now. My girly girl's going to get spoiled. 

I have a joke about her... she still has pee accidents like once a day. If I am lucky, she'll be ok for a 24 hour period and I won't have to break out the spray bottle and paper towels. She was brought to King Kirby's Rabbit Nation to be queen. Until they bond, she'll just only be the Princess of UriNation. h34r2


----------



## kirbyultra

April 17, 2010 - Sir Toby's Furry Palace

[I'm so mad right now, I wrote this gigantic post and then lost it when I accidentally hit backspace and IE lost my entire post. Now I am using Firefox:grumpy]

So annnnyways there's no way I'm rewriting ALL that over again, basically here's the gist of it.

Toby's Leith condo came yesterday. Worked on it until late in the night. Toby was placed on the 2nd floor and he basically didn't know how to go downstairs. I finally fished him out and put him down there. Then he realized that it was all connected and he was able to use the condo ramp without issue. It was hours before he "got it" but he held it all in until he saw his litter box. Such a good bunny! Soon as he saw the litter box, he went in and "went!"

He is now going up and down the ramp and in and out using the exit ramp like a very happy bunny. I even got a half binky today. We got to get half our dining area back, but it's enough to for 2 people to have a meal. We are very happy to reclaim the space and Toby doesn't seem any less happy to be in a condo than in his xpen. I thought he'd be upset but I don't see anything of the sort in his behavior. He's very curious about the new configuration. :thumbup

Here's where I was building it by myself at night






Here's the condo in its final spot





Here's the reclaimed living room/dining room space!
Before:




After:









And at this height, Toby can easily watch tv from his condo.





And it's nice and spacious. Look at this happy bunny nomming away at his hay





Virgin voyage out of the condo













So he's happy and I'm happy and hubby is super happy that he didn't have to build the darn thing. Plus now we can sit down and have dinner again 
:dutch


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Looks good and if you have guest you could just pull the table out while you all are eating. Then move it back. 


I love it.


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad it worked out.


----------



## kherrmann3

Very nice! It's great that Toby can watch TV from his new spot, too!


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Glad it worked out.


Thank YOU, Ali, for giving me the idea. I don't know why but I've simply never thought about sorta reprioritizing my needs and my bunny's needs. I don't hesitate too much about giving them more. But when it comes to my needs and my husband's creature comforts, I just keep on making sacrifices in this category in order to give my buns more space. It really got to the point where we were hopping over fences and squeezing our bodies through spaces just to do normal things in our lives in our own apartment. I'm glad we were able to really give it some thought and take our lives back in charge. Our buns' happiness is not sacrificed. But us slaves got so much back :thumbup

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Looks good and if you have guest you could just pull the table out while you all are eating. Then move it back.
> 
> 
> I love it.


That's true! Thanks!


----------



## hln917

Yay for Toby's new palace!!

And Queen of Urination??:roflmao:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Very nice! It's great that Toby can watch TV from his new spot, too!


Funny you should mention that, Kelly! Toby watched the latest episode of his favorite tv show, Project Runway, this morning on my DVR from the 2nd floor of his new home. We've named his condo "*Le Chateau de To*" :rofl:

In fact, we've given Toby his _very own_ runway! 
I present to you, the Toby Runway:




Toby: "work it! i gotz the walk to make it work!"





Toby: "i can't wear these shoes down the runway! it's so last season, mommy" *disapprove*


----------



## hln917

Toby you are too cute!! 

I was just about to ask if you were going to put anything in front of him entrance. What is it~ a sheet?


----------



## kirbyultra

New pictures of the rabbit nation! 

We redid the flooring in the rabbit nation today. It was in part because I wanted to clean the room of any mite residue, in part because I was not able to get some of Penny's pee stains out of the old vinyl flooring... also because the flooring was done in pieces (I did Kirby's area when I got Kirby... Toby's area when I got Toby...), the buns were finding out that the places where the pieces connect were chewable :scared: 

Husbun and I went to Home Depot to get 1 big piece of flooring to cover the entire room. Basically it's the same as the hardwood floor, with maybe a little more traction than hardwood. But when a bun pees or makes a mess, I know it won't harm the hardwood floor beneath. Princess Penny's Urination was starting to stain the edges of the wood, so I thought this was a good investment. Easier to pull out a piece of vinyl than redo the wood in the floor!

OMG when we took the xpens and all the bunny stuff out of the room, we realized just how HUGE this room was! We hadn't seen this room for what it was in like 2 years. We had to snap pix because we don't know when we'll see it this clean and uncluttered again LOL









Now here's the "after" pic. You'll notice the flooring looks like wood, but it's not. The color is slightly lighter and cooler in color.




Penny still has only a 7 panel xpen because she's still having trouble with her litter box. Kirby now also has a 7 panel xpen attached to his condo (ironically this was the same configuration he had when we first adopted him). The 8 panel config causes that side of the room to get pretty funky shaped. By taking away 1 panel, the room looks and feels more squarish and less crazy. Also, hubby can sit in his desk chair without bumping into Kirby's pen. 

In reality, Kirby doesn't do much in his xpen. I thought long and hard about this "shrinking" of my bunny's square footage, especially Kirby because he is my heart. I don't think he minds it because he doesn't do a whole heck of a lot in his xpen. He sits around in the afternoon sometimes but he doesn't binky or anything requiring a lot of space in there. He sleeps and eats and poops in his fenced-in space. He does all his exercise in the rest of the apt. So in reality, decreasing his caged space doesn't affect his quality of life that much. And it makes this room so much more livable, seriously. Kirby's so happy that he's binkied at least 20 times tonight. He almost ran me over with his Bunny 500s just now as I was typing!! No question about it, he's a happy bun.

Here's le Chateau de To, with the curtain down on the first floor. I put it up when Kirby is having his playtime in the living room. Toby gets too worked up and aggressive when he sees Kirby so this helps him.




Here's Penny! Litterbox destroyer, and proud of it.





It's a girl thing.




I finally also broke down and got a baby gate to separate the rabbit room and the hallway/living room. That way, I can let Kirby roam in the rabbit room and Toby roam in the living room. Both buns can have play time without bothering each other. I've forgotten to close the door so many times and Toby's accidentally gotten in there several times to harass Penny. With the baby gate, the risk of it runs pretty low.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Toby you are too cute!!
> 
> I was just about to ask if you were going to put anything in front of him entrance. What is it~ a sheet?


You mean the runway itself? That's just a piece of vinyl flooring we had leftover from the rabbit room re-flooring. We cut it so that it was just wide enough for a bun coming down his condo exit ramp, and reaches the foam playmat. Coming off the exit ramp and hitting hardwood floor was kind of rough. He didn't have any traction and he was slipping around. The runway helps a little bit.


----------



## kherrmann3

... but where is the royal red carpet from le Chateau de To?  (That is the most-awesome-est name for a bunny pen. My Toby just has the area on the bottom of my entertainment center [shelf] that we called "The Man Cave"). Lucky spoiled bunners!

As far as Penny's litter box destruction, have you tried to get that light-fixture egg-crate stuff to put over the litter? I've heard of people doing that. It looks like this.

Where did you get Toby's new cage? Those might be a possibility in my future. The bunnies are slowly taking over my bedroom! anic:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... but where is the royal red carpet from le Chateau de To?  (That is the most-awesome-est name for a bunny pen. My Toby just has the area on the bottom of my entertainment center [shelf] that we called "The Man Cave"). Lucky spoiled bunners!
> 
> As far as Penny's litter box destruction, have you tried to get that light-fixture egg-crate stuff to put over the litter? I've heard of people doing that. It looks like this.
> 
> Where did you get Toby's new cage? Those might be a possibility in my future. The bunnies are slowly taking over my bedroom! anic:


Hehehe thanks! "Le Chateau de To" hit me yesterday and it just stuck! I figured, if King Kirby can have his castle, Sir Toby must at least have a Chateau  Oh yes, they certainly are spoiled :yuck

I have tried to do a little light fixture thing in the litter box. It would do _really_ well in Penny's case, no doubt about it. But the last time I tried to cut out the right shape for a litter box, I ended up with a hundred cuts on my hands and arms, little pieces of plastic all over the apartment, and no success. I always seemed to cut the egg crate too big or too small. The edges are so sharp that it's pretty scary! I might try it again if Penny's destruction doesn't stop. She doesn't do it *all* the time but sometimes she'll just have a mood for it! :dunno

Toby's new condo cage is a Leith Petwerks Bunny Abode. They are really expensive once you get all the stinkin' accessories and pay for shipping (you'd think they were FedExing it from Mars). But I really think it's an excellent investment for bunnies the size of our Toby's. Little 4 pounders would do fine in these condos. Bigger buns do ok too, but they can't run around as much. Toby has a 48" wide condo, duplex. Kirby has a triplex 36" wide. I purposely got Toby the wider one because he does not have a pen attached to it where he can stretch his legs. Kirby does. 

While it is an extraordinary amount of money to spend on a cage, I think if you find just the right spot for it and the right size condo, it's a great investment in gaining your sanity back, for slaves' sake! Kirby's condo purchase was made before I even got him or knew anything about rabbits so it was somewhat of a mistake that we bought it. It wasn't the right housing for Kirby, but after we moved in and put our gimondo wall unit in, there was no way to move or remove Kirby's condo. It's become King Kirby's symbol of excess lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

For help on the egg crate I cut it to the size of the rim then cut it down. One section at a time. 

It may take a little longer but it worked for me.

In my dream will I own one of those cages one day. maybe i will get lucky and find one on Craigslist.


----------



## Myia09

Wow, those are some amazing cages!


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU, Ali, for giving me the idea. I don't know why but I've simply never thought about sorta reprioritizing my needs and my bunny's needs. I don't hesitate too much about giving them more. But when it comes to my needs and my husband's creature comforts, I just keep on making sacrifices in this category in order to give my buns more space. It really got to the point where we were hopping over fences and squeezing our bodies through spaces just to do normal things in our lives in our own apartment. I'm glad we were able to really give it some thought and take our lives back in charge. Our buns' happiness is not sacrificed. But us slaves got so much back :thumbup
Click to expand...

:whistling


----------



## l.lai

Your setup is awesome Helen! 
Definately enviable!


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny icon updated in my sig! Yay Penny is officially part of the rabbit nation! I am embarrassed to admit it took me like 2 hours to get Penny just right. She has that agouti fur that I wanted to nail down. If I have time, I'll have to redo Kirby's because I like the new bunny icon's sitting position lol

Bonding session today kinda happened by accident and it went well, sorta. Kirby was out in the rabbit room and I opened Penny's xpen door to give her some love. Penny hopped out so I decided what the heck, I started petting her. They sorta just played on their own for a while. No drama, no aggression of any kind. 

It was so sweet, actually. Penny rubbed her face all over Kirby's cheeks and nose. Kirby sat for it. I separated them twice from their "cheek-lock" and they came back together. Kirby didn't even freak out. But he once again, got annoyed with her and boxed her. Luckily, my cautious hand was hovering there and my hand got scratched and Penny didn't feel very much of it. I ended the session there. 

But I felt like it was very good because the duration was really long (maybe 7-10 minutes) and on top of that, the session was not in a "neutral" territory. It happened right there in the rabbit room where they both live. Both of their pen doors were shut though, so they didn't actually go into each other's space. I think it helped that I refloored the place yesterday, so it wasn't tainted overwhelmingly by Kirby's scent and Toby's scent should be completely gone by now, save for anything on the xpen that now belongs to Penny.

Yay!


----------



## Dragonrain

Toby's cage looks great! I like the little shelf on the second floor. Does Toby use it a lot? That and the front door ramp are things I'd like to order for my bunny condo in the future. They didn't have those there yet when I ordered my condo.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby prefers his hidey box for sleeping and to feel safely hidden but he does like to sit under the party deck most of the time. Every so often he'll hop on the deck for a minute. He also likes to sit under the ramp leading upstairs . He feels safer with something over his head I guess. Yes, that shelf is literally called the party deck  That is a new accessory but the exit ramp has been around a long time I think. Kirby had a hard time gettin in and out; the ramp helped tons. He is a round rumped little boy 

I did not see Toby chewing on any of the carpeting so that is great. But when Toby wants to get out and the door is closed he chews on the wooden perimeter. Argh! It's only a matter of time till Toby makes a big hole there  I hope he stops when he realizes it doesn't help...


----------



## JadeIcing

I need three of those shelves.


----------



## hln917

Love the idea of the hidey box in thecondo. I showed hubby the picture b/c we're supposed to build Baci's new home this summer and I want a hidey box for him also. When he's out, he'll only sleep on top of the stairs or in his hidey box.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I need three of those shelves.



Where ya gonna fit 3? 

BTW, they sell 2 different sizes of party decks. One only fits the 48" wide condos. The other I assume fits both 36" and 48". It's because of the width of the party deck, if it's longer, it'll run into the door of the 36" condo and you won't have enough room to hang the deck. If you're pressed for space in the 48" condo, you could actually get the smaller one. It'll give the bun a little extra hoppy space without being too intrusive.

I wonder about whether Toby likes the party deck cuz I know he likes to sit on his hidey box. He used to always climb on there to get some extra height and "oversee" the apartment. Now he can't really sit on it, he ends up sitting on the party deck.

BTW, Ali, the plexiglass guard are really lousy. I didn't think they were worth $36 on the website and they install really poorly. It does not make a tight seal with the bottom of the wire so hay bits and stuff can still hit the glass and fall through to the floor. I didn't think it was a great idea after I saw how it was installed. I might have to tape the bottom on so that it doesn't allow hay down... still playing with the idea right now. And 1 $36 order of plexiglass guard is only 3 pieces of plexiglass, which fits only one level of the condo. And the pieces aren't even big pieces, they're only like 6" high. I mean, once you put the litter box in, that's already 4-5" up and if the bun kicks a poo or some litter up, it flies right over the guard. so I don't see the point of it, basically. What a let down. I might as well just get a piece of cardboard, poke some holes and zip tie it to the wall of the condo. :grumpy


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love the idea of the hidey box in thecondo. I showed hubby the picture b/c we're supposed to build Baci's new home this summer and I want a hidey box for him also. When he's out, he'll only sleep on top of the stairs or in his hidey box.


Bunnies sleeping in hidey boxes are so cute... it's like a baby in its cradle  I knew that no matter what I do to his pen/cage/housing, Toby would never forgive me if I took away his hidey box. He loves that thing.


----------



## kirbyultra

I am hanging out in the rabbit room today. I figured Penny's been pretty good about at least making an effort of not peeing on the floor lately. So I trust her not to pee in the room. She's having so much fun investigating everything and she did a couple of bunny 500s and she tried to binky twice but the floor was slippery and she ran into the wall LOL Poor thing. I gotta think of what to get her for traction soon. I don't know where yet, but I want to buy some all cotton throw rugs or something. 

Penny's very funny. She was squishing herself around the desk chairs and my feet so I decided to pet her with my foot (hahaha). And she didn't know or care that it was my foot. Something was touching her head, she pancaked. :rofl:


Edit: Don't worry, I set my chair's height so that my feet hang 3" in the air.... juuust the right height to slip a bunny head underneath my feet. I am just swinging my feet back and forth, grazing the top of her head. She loves it.


----------



## kirbyultra

:bunnieskissKirby groomed Penny today! :love::dancingorig::highfive::heartbeat::bunny17::bunnieskiss


----------



## myheart

arty0002:*Go Toby!! arty0002:*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Yeah and we thought our first binki was special.:thumbup:spintongue


----------



## hln917

What a flirt!! Finally!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw congrats!! 

I might order one of the party decks sometime - I have the 48'' condo. I made my own guards out of fleece. I just cut ties on the fleece and tied it onto the bars. It was really easy and you can make them as high as you want. Works pretty well, and they are easy to untie and throw in the washing machine if they get dirty. Plus you can get any color fleece you want. I found some the other day with a really cute bunny pattern on it.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I need three of those shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya gonna fit 3?
> 
> BTW, they sell 2 different sizes of party decks. One only fits the 48" wide condos. The other I assume fits both 36" and 48". It's because of the width of the party deck, if it's longer, it'll run into the door of the 36" condo and you won't have enough room to hang the deck. If you're pressed for space in the 48" condo, you could actually get the smaller one. It'll give the bun a little extra hoppy space without being too intrusive.
> 
> I wonder about whether Toby likes the party deck cuz I know he likes to sit on his hidey box. He used to always climb on there to get some extra height and "oversee" the apartment. Now he can't really sit on it, he ends up sitting on the party deck.
> 
> BTW, Ali, the plexiglass guard are really lousy. I didn't think they were worth $36 on the website and they install really poorly. It does not make a tight seal with the bottom of the wire so hay bits and stuff can still hit the glass and fall through to the floor. I didn't think it was a great idea after I saw how it was installed. I might have to tape the bottom on so that it doesn't allow hay down... still playing with the idea right now. And 1 $36 order of plexiglass guard is only 3 pieces of plexiglass, which fits only one level of the condo. And the pieces aren't even big pieces, they're only like 6" high. I mean, once you put the litter box in, that's already 4-5" up and if the bun kicks a poo or some litter up, it flies right over the guard. so I don't see the point of it, basically. What a let down. I might as well just get a piece of cardboard, poke some holes and zip tie it to the wall of the condo. :grumpy
Click to expand...


I actually just need two. One for the trios cage and one for Elvis and Teresa.

Ugh I saw when I pulled them out of the box. Very glad I didn't pay for mine. Sorry you did.


----------



## myheart

Oops.. I meant...

arty0002: *Go Kirby!! arty0002:*

 (Don't even ask me why I said Toby instead of Kirby... :baghead)


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aw congrats!!
> 
> I might order one of the party decks sometime - I have the 48'' condo. I made my own guards out of fleece. I just cut ties on the fleece and tied it onto the bars. It was really easy and you can make them as high as you want. Works pretty well, and they are easy to untie and throw in the washing machine if they get dirty. Plus you can get any color fleece you want. I found some the other day with a really cute bunny pattern on it.


That sounds like a great idea! I remember seeing pix of the fleece earlier when you got the condo. I dismissed it initially because I cannot move Kirby's cage at all, therefore can't tie anything to the sides :expressionless But Toby's is totally mobile so I can do something like this  Thanks for the idea!

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Ugh I saw when I pulled them out of the box. Very glad I didn't pay for mine. Sorry you did.


LOL So am I! Ugh...


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Oops.. I meant...
> 
> arty0002: *Go Kirby!! arty0002:*
> 
> (Don't even ask me why I said Toby instead of Kirby... :baghead)


:whistling


----------



## kirbyultra

April 19, 2010 
[align=center]_Rabbit Nation Presents:_
A Naughty Bunny Story of a Different Kind
[/align] 
Penny: "Oh, Kirby, Kirby...where is my Kirby?" *sigh*





Penny: "Where is that guy?"





Kirby: "Here I am, cutie!"




Penny: "Oh Kirby! I missed you... *snuggle*




Kirby: "Wanna make out?"




Penny: "Kirby, I'm not that kind of girl!"
Kirby: "Oh she won't know!"




Kirby: "Lemme give you a smooch here..."
Penny: "Oohh hee hee! ....What if your mom finds out?"




Kirby: "She won't see us! One more smooch!"
Penny: "Wait, I think she sees us!"
Kirby: "Huh?"




Kirby: "Maaaaaa...... what'd I tell you about knocking?"
Penny: *embarrassed*





Ok, so that's not _quite _how their first kiss happened. But uh, you get the idea. h34r2


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

OMG That's so cute.


----------



## kherrmann3

LOL I love the "I think she's looking!" face!  Cute story!


----------



## hln917

I like the Kirby stomping away picture! Shame on you mom for disturbing their makeout date!


----------



## JadeIcing

Just love this!:biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

Glad you ladies enjoyed the Rabbit Nation Production :biggrin2:

Today's presentation:
*
Rabbit Nation Laziness*

The King:











The girlfriend:





The baby:








Toby looks really funny like this. He rarely sits with his legs straight out like that. I just WUV his tail and the bottoms of his feet. I always said I wanted to snuggle the bottoms of his feet. They are *pristine* clean and so precious. He never lets me touch them. So when I trim his nails and have to touch his little feet, I just love it LOL I'm weird, sorry.h34r2


----------



## Myia09

I love how they are all in the same poses! So adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny bonding went well tonight  :hearts:
Nose to nose:




Smushy cheeks and bunny heads









[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/bOknUG7eOts&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kherrmann3

They are so cute together! I love Toby's little feetsies, too! I think they are just so cute. 

Shouldn't Penny's title be changed from girlfriend to "Queen in Training"?


----------



## Dragonrain

Kirby and Penny are the cutest bunny couple! I'm so glad bonding is going well.

Clean bunny feet are awesome! My Barnaby has the cleanest feet - but my two hollands love to hang out in their litter box on the hay, so the bottoms of their feet are usually stained a funny greenish color.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Shouldn't Penny's title be changed from girlfriend to "Queen in Training"?


:yeahthat:
Cute video, reminds me of Smokies and her boys. She eats real fast and the boys take little bites.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> kherrmann3 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't Penny's title be changed from girlfriend to "Queen in Training"?
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat:
> Cute video, reminds me of Smokies and her boys. She eats real fast and the boys take little bites.
Click to expand...

Miss Penny is far from Queen. She isn't even really courting the King, she's playing hard to get and she's got manners of a pig  My gosh, we have a lot of work to do before she's Queen LOL:shame


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Clean bunny feet are awesome! My Barnaby has the cleanest feet - but my two hollands love to hang out in their litter box on the hay, so the bottoms of their feet are usually stained a funny greenish color.


Next to Toby's little pink lips, his clean as cotton feet are my faaavorite feature of his. I just want to eat him up when I see the bottoms of his feet :whistling


----------



## kirbyultra

Bene Bac is quite possibly the best thing ever. Toby has been having some weird poops and I noticed that his general output has been lower lately. Dosed him with some Bene Bac last night mashed with some canned pumpkin and today, we have poops galore!!!! 
:litterhealthy:
I am so glad because Toby has this continuous molt thing and it seems like every so often he has a slowdown. Usually the first dose of Benebac really gets things going. I'll give him a little more tonight with some pumpkin. He loves pumpkin 
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/B45q--LYgno&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
I **love** this video. You get to see so much Toby tongue. And there's this constant twinkle in his eye. :hearts: 

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! He looks so happy slurpin' up the pumpkin! I tried giving all my critters some pumpkin last night (since Sammi is backed up) and only Toby ate some. He didn't eat it while I was watching, though. Once again, must be a Toby thing. lol Love the video! Makes me want to snorgle him more than I already do!


----------



## hln917

Great video. Toby still has his little baby cheeks! Way to go Sir Poop a Lot!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! He looks so happy slurpin' up the pumpkin! I tried giving all my critters some pumpkin last night (since Sammi is backed up) and only Toby ate some. He didn't eat it while I was watching, though. Once again, must be a Toby thing. lol Love the video! Makes me want to snorgle him more than I already do!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:I love that word "snorgle!"

BTW, does anyone else have this extreme urge to eat up your buns when they do cute stuff like this??? Like, I just want pick up Toby and lick the daylights out of him when he's so cute. Sometimes I do pick up Kirby and "omnomnomnomnom" my lips over his head. They're cute enough to eat. But not eat literally. LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Great video. Toby still has his little baby cheeks! Way to go Sir Poop a Lot!


Of all my buns, Toby's the cutest in my opinion. Kirby's the handsome one. :biggrin2:They both poop a lot but no one wins in a poop contest when Miss Penny is in the running. Whoof!


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:I love that word "snorgle!"


To snorgle is to forcibly smoosh one's face into the fur of the animal and enjoy.


----------



## kirbyultra

In that case I snorgle all the time!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Guys, I am so upset with Miss Penny. She has peed a hundred times on the floor. I have had it. I've seriously HAD it. I spend the entire day cleaning up after her. I've gone thru more paper towel than a person should in a year. She just peed a bucketload in the one place that will seep through the vinyl. Now I have to lift the whole floor piece I spent all Saturday putting in just to clean it otherwise it'll damage the hardwood or worse, cause mold. I just can't deal with her anymore today. I spend so much time cleaning her area every day that I don't notice what's happening with my other buns. Toby's gut slowdown. Kirby's mysterious nose scab. I'm so fed up.

Her cage area is going to be back to halfsize (same as when she first came home) until she has permanently stopped this nonsense and learn to use her litter box.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Guys, I am so upset with Miss Penny. She has peed a hundred times on the floor. I have had it. I've seriously HAD it. I spend the entire day cleaning up after her. I've gone thru more paper towel than a person should in a year. She just peed a bucketload in the one place that will seep through the vinyl. Now I have to lift the whole floor piece I spent all Saturday putting in just to clean it otherwise it'll damage the hardwood or worse, cause mold. I just can't deal with her anymore today. I spend so much time cleaning her area every day that I don't notice what's happening with my other buns. Toby's gut slowdown. Kirby's mysterious nose scab. I'm so fed up.
> 
> Her cage area is going to be back to halfsize (same as when she first came home) until she has permanently stopped this nonsense and learn to use her litter box.


:hug2allas does this. I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## kirbyultra

She just keeps peeing everywhere? Never got out of it?


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> She just keeps peeing everywhere? Never got out of it?


Well Dallas (the boy) has never gotten out of it but Teresa is does well if she has more than one litter pan. :grumpy


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh FML.


----------



## JadeIcing

How was she before she came to you?


----------



## kirbyultra

Her poop - Not great but not horrible. Pee-wise? To be honest, the flooring is black at Petco so I mean, I don't think I ever noticed any urine. However, it was never wet so I doubt she peed all over the cage at Petco. She was spayed right before she went to Petco so I have an approximation of when she was spayed (I can look up her medical record at the shelter, but I am just too exhausted at the moment). It was definitely like over a month ago. Maybe month and a half even. 

I feel bad for yelling at her now. I know she doesn't know why I yelled at her and it was completely just me having a nervous breakdown for an hour. I just _couldn't _take it anymore. Last night, I literally got such a rude awakening when I woke up from a bad allergic reaction after dinner and saw poor Kirby had this thing, this scrape on his nose! And I looked at Toby's cage and it was covered in fur and hay, it was a huge mess. 

I've been completely obsessed with cleaning Miss Penny's pee like 12 hours a day that I've been ignoring Kirby and Toby. The last thing I did before going to bed last night was clean her pee off the floor. The first thing I did this morning when I woke up this morning was clean her pee off the floor. After I took care of myself, and finished correcting my taxes (I hate you, H&R Block!), I barely finished printing out my tax form when I saw Penny peed again. I cleaned it up. 

I had an hour to myself to cook a nice lunch, enjoy some NCIS. Then I decided to clean Toby's cage so I whipped out the vacuum cleaner... I figured I might as well clean the rabbit room too. By the time I made my way into the rabbit room w/ my vacuum cleaner, she peed AGAIN. She peed SO MUCH, in fact, that it ran like a foot away from her cage and seeped into the side of the vinyl flooring and into the wall, onto the hardwood floor below. 

That's when I just _lost it_. I think I just about heaved the vacuum cleaner 3 feet away, barking at poor Penny, tearing paper towels off the roll... I mean, it was crazy. I totally went ballistic. I went into her pen and picked her up, held her like a baby and she just looked at me with those innocent dark doe eyes and made me feel like crap. I just sighed... blogged real quick on RO to vent, and went back into the rabbit room to clean. She seems soooo sad now that I made her pen smaller. She's hunched up under the willow tent, looking real sorry for herself. I feel awful. But I just... can't... let her... pee on the floor -- ANYMORE! 

I don't know what got into me. I guess I am just tired. The bonding is taking its toll on me as well. I just don't want to spend every waking moment cleaning up her pee, you know? Ugh.


----------



## JadeIcing

It is ok to freak out at times it happens. Walking away is the best thing to do. Just tell her you are sorry.


----------



## myheart

Helen, I'm feeling the same way. Things weren't bad with Andy Allen being the only foster-bunny in the house. In retrospect, I guess I had it easy with him. 

Now with three foster-bun, I feel the same way you do because of the territory marking. I have resolved to myself that the bunny-room carpet is getting cleaned every other day because of the marking. I have a few other corners to take care of, but will be putting out every available litter pan I have in the basement in the hopes they don't pee next to them. 

I feel your pain because everything I cleaned three weeks ago is ten times worse now. I just can't seem to move on in my cleaning/dusting because it's always the same spots that need tending to. I get so frustrated sometimes, I do like Ali says, I just walk away. The mess will be there when I get back....


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Helen, I'm feeling the same way. Things weren't bad with Andy Allen being the only foster-bunny in the house. In retrospect, I guess I had it easy with him.
> 
> Now with three foster-bun, I feel the same way you do because of the territory marking. I have resolved to myself that the bunny-room carpet is getting cleaned every other day because of the marking. I have a few other corners to take care of, but will be putting out every available litter pan I have in the basement in the hopes they don't pee next to them.
> 
> I feel your pain because everything I cleaned three weeks ago is ten times worse now. I just can't seem to move on in my cleaning/dusting because it's always the same spots that need tending to. I get so frustrated sometimes, I do like Ali says, I just walk away. The mess will be there when I get back....


Yeah, in retrospect, Toby's personality issues and occasional aggression was a walk in the park. 

Every time I walk into the rabbit room, my heart stops for a second. I take a deep breath and my eyes dart about, looking for the next place she's soiled. I don't want to let her out much because I'm afraid she'll pee somewhere. I let her out anyway for exercise but I watch her like a hawk and it's so stressful. It's become a chore. A day-long chore of nonstop pee... She is such a sweet girl. I hate having to cage her so often. 

Then there's the issue of: well, what if she and Kirby does end up getting along and they get to the point where they live together? Won't she just end up peeing everywhere even more so? 

My mind is in a million places... I'm annoyed and I'm annoyed with the fact that I am annoyed. We're getting off to a rocky start... I do love her though. I just wish she'd behave with her litter habits


----------



## JadeIcing

It could get better, could get worse or could stay the same.I honestly gave up with Dallas if I could change him I would but honestly it is just easier to just let it go. I did stress out about it so much but now eh.


----------



## Myia09

I am sorry for your troubles. Sheriff would pee and spray everywhere also and it was overwhelming..especially the spraying that smelled like sulfur..all over the place.

It's not either of your guys fault..she can't help it and you are stressed and tired.

I hope things get better.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for your understanding...

I went and looked up then-Madonna's medical record. She was spayed exactly 2 months ago. Sigh... I hope she can be conditioned to use her box. I don't know what else to do anymore.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny's had a rough day. But she seemed to enjoy bonding tonight. She even got groomed, somewhat accidentally, after bonding had ended. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_post.php?post_id=768138

The 1.5 hr bonding went well. We had flops, binkies as well as scratches and nips. Soooo... I don't know, we'll call it a tie? The fact that they can somewhat peacefully sit with each other for 1.5 hours is already totally amazing in my book, but we still got a long ways to go. It's 2:45am here in the city that never sleeps. 

This bunny mommy's not made of steel and concrete so I'm going to sleep


----------



## Dragonrain

You don't think she could have a UTI or something do you? I know she was just at the vets, but maybe something to consider, if this is a fairly new habit of hers? Ziggy had a UTI once, and really the only signs where that he was drinking more than normal, and then peeing all over the cage and the floor, even though he is usually very good about using the litter box.


----------



## kirbyultra

I do wonder if something's up... It seems pretty odd to me but whenever I ask folks they're like "she's eating so much hay, it only makes sense that she's drinking more water". :dunno

How is a UTI diagnosed?


----------



## aurora369

If you can get a pee sample from her, the fresher the better, then the vet can do a test on it to see if she's got an infection.

It's worth a check at the very least. 

I also find with some girls, they can take a really long time to litter train, but once they get it, they really get it. I had a hard time litter training Sugar and Sekura when they first came to live with me. It took weeks of wiping up pee all over the cage and cleaning with vinegar. It was really frustrating, and then one day they just got it and it was amazing.

Oh, one idea, don't know if it will work for you or not, but what about getting a little kiddy pool as a cage bottom, and then using the x-pen around the edge? Then the pee won't dribble all over the room and ruin your flooring.

I really hope you can figure out her pee issues, as I totally understand how frustrating it is. 

-Dawn


----------



## Myia09

A UTI sounds like it fits all the symptoms!


----------



## kirbyultra

I will try... How do I "get" urine from a bun? :dunno: I can probably get her to the vet Wednesday. The more experienced vet who sat her for ear mites previously is there on Wednesday.... do you think that's too late? I know UTIs have a risk of spreading to kidneys...?...


----------



## aurora369

If she is peeing really frequently, then perhaps just having her put in a cage at the vets office until she pees would work. Especially if it is a wire bottom cage because then the pee could just be sucked up with a syringe as soon as she pees. Or maybe you'll get lucky and she'll pee on the examining table, lol!

When you call to make the appointment, you can ask if they want you to try and collect a sample for them before you come in. In that case, use a syringe to suck up some pee when she pees on the floor.

-Dawn


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Dawn! The vet said they can get it from her so I don't have to go urine collecting 

I hope it's nothing... Maybe she's just a messy girl... but the slightly matted bum worries me.


----------



## SweetSassy

I love the video of Toby...he is so cute. Sorry about Penny and her litter box habits. Hope there isn't anythingwrong with her, I would get it checked out just to be on the safe side. :hug2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks April. I really love Toby more and more each day. Moving him to the living room is the best thing I've ever done for him. Living alone suits him and he's so much happier. He's not as jumpy and grumpy as before. It's wonderful to have him around all day too. He doesn't mind staying in his condo all day but enjoys the liberty of coming out for a run. I get to know him better in the living room. He even came to me for a snuggle on the couch on his own. 

I went to bed early last night because I was dog tired (or rabbit tired as the case may be). I am up so darn early now, and me and Toby had a little lovin'. It was so sweet.

I'd like to talk about Kirby for a minute. This morning as I looked at him and he came to me the way he always does... Happy to see me, looking for some petting and kisses.... And I wondered if he'd still love me as much when he bonds with Penny. I've heard time and again that bunnies start to withdraw from their humans once they bond with one of their own. In my heart I guess I never expected he and Penny to actually get along. I love Kirby like I gave birth to him myself. He's so important to me. I don't need to hear statistics or anything. At this point I'm just feeling sad that one day Kirby may not look to me for comfort. He may not come to me and light up when I walk in. The thought of it is killing me right now. I don't want this to happen, and it seems selfish. I've been so dead set on bonding them, I'm not even sure why anymore. I was so focused on the goal and going there at like 100 MPH that I never stopped to think of what it really meant. I'm just so scared right now. I don't want to "lose" him. He is my heart. He really is. :cry2 I don't know what to do.

Going to go love Kirby and make him promise he won't forget me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I did want to tell you Storm came out of his shell more instead of be coming a invert. 

I hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## Dragonrain

I understand your concerns. 

Just wanted to let you know that I've had 2 bonded pairs now, and a trio before that broke up. I know not a ton of experience - but being with another bunny has never made any of mine love or treat me any differently. They still get excited when I walk into the room, run up to me for attention, all the same stuff they did before. I hope the same thing goes for Kirby.


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug:Kat, Chelle, thanks for your replies. I sure hope Kirby doesn't start to forget about his mommy when he and his girlfriend settle in. It isn't happening today or tomorrow but the way their bonding dates are going, it could be soon. 

When I brought him home, I promised him that he would never be hurt again and I'd do anything to make him happy. I hope Penny makes him happy. But you know, I need him too. I think I've said this a hundred times but I'm convinced Kirby has saved my life from a very bad place. He is very important to me. We have a special connection and I wouldn't want that to change. But I do want him to be a happy bunny. When I see him putting his head down for Penny to groom him and she doesn't, it makes me feel kind of mad at her. I know it's not anyone's fault, they're just rabbits and that's how they operate in their world, but I feel like "ooooh that's my Kirby. You better love him!" :grumpy


----------



## hln917

I know how you feel! When we first tried to introduce Baci and Sebastian, Sebastian attacked my baby! I was so mad at him that the poor boy knew and sulked untilreality hit me that I wasguilty of favoritism.

I'm sure Kirby is very grateful of his new life with you. You'd be surprise how smart they are.


----------



## Myia09

Chewy and I never lost our bond when she was bonded to her last partner (Who passed away)

I get nervous too, but I can't always groom her like another bunny can 

But I def understand..who wouldn't love Kirby? 

lol!


----------



## kherrmann3

When I had my Toby bonded to Miss Emma McFluffybottoms, they groomed each other, but he groomed her more than she groomed him. I understand the whole "you had better take care of him!" feeling. While they were bonded, he did still come to me for affection, though. He knew that Mama would give him head scratchies no matter what, and he would still come find me when he wanted attention. Kirby won't forget his first lady!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aww. Thanks everyone. I sure hope it's like you say. I just love my Kirby too much! 

*sigh* another day, another issue. Kirby is starting his spring molt I think. He's getting fuzzy and when I pet him, the fur's starting to fly.

I got home today after buying her a bigger litter box and looking for ways to get her feet out of her pee... I saw that she had some kind of watery poop, like diarrhea 

I don't know what to do anymore. It's always something...:expressionless

This is the bigger litter box for her. I think it's quite comfy for her. She spends sooo much time in the box eating. I put a baking cooling rack underneath like someone suggested  It's not exactly the right size but it's better than nothing. If she squats on one side or in the middle it works pretty well.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby pooped a ton!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny is a very demanding girl! she sticks her head under any and all parts of my body so I will pet her. So far she's stuck her head under my arms, hands, feet, thighs, chin, cheeks, even my shoulders when I was lying down. When I walk by she follows me between my feet. It scares me cuz I feel like any second I'll accidentally step on her  I have to be super careful and being well-coordinated in my body movements is not something I'm known for. In fact, I'm known for quite the opposite 

So after 4.5 hrs with Kirby she hasn't groomed him and i felt bad for him so I gave Kirby some lovin. Penny was making a racket next door and I felt bad for her so I opened her door to pet her too. Well, then she was so cute that I kissed her head and nommied on her fur with my lips. She was grinding her teeth in joy and then she licked me all over my face. It tickled LOL It felt so awesome though. She's so good at kissing me but just refuses to give it up to Kirby. Poor Kirby


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Toby pooped a ton!!!!!


:bunny18 Yeah for Sir Poop a Lot!!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> When I walk by she follows me between my feet. It scares me cuz I feel like any second I'll accidentally step on her  I have to be super careful and being well-coordinated in my body movements is not something I'm known for. In fact, I'm known for quite the opposite


Baci does that all the time so now I shuffle my feet whenever I walk so I don't step on him. Unfortunately he just goes flying across the floor sometimes when he walks into my slippers. Another reason why I don't allow shoes in the house!


----------



## kirbyultra

I have kicked her in the side even doing the shuffle. It's really sad  Can't really avoid it when you have a furry animal between your feet and you're shuffling forward and they are walking out of sync with you. Usually I am carrying something like a litter box and I can't see forward and under properly :grumpy


----------



## kirbyultra

Going to pick up Penny's meds today. Woke up early to vacuum up the fur that Kirby's been leaving around the apartment. It made hubby really sneezy and stuffy yesterday  Toby is doing fine and Penny hasn't peed on her floor yet. *Yay* I have been portioning her water intake. Only 1/4 way full several times a day instead of all the way full several times a day. I don't want to make drastic changes just yet but I don't want her to gorge on water anymore, so I'm doing it to pace her.

Have a lot of errands to run today! Sigh.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I don't know how many times I've kicked Gus in the head when I'm walking. They just have a way of being underfoot!


----------



## kirbyultra

They always have a way of knowing when I'm carrying something big and bulky so I can't see them bouncing about near my feet until I've *oomph!* knocked one in the head or in the belly. :shock: I always feel sooo bad about it too. I think it must hurt... I just keep imagining if I were someone's pet and something like 100x my size accidentally bonked me in the side with its foot, gee, I think it'd knock the wind out of me... :expressionless

I'm so annoyed with Kirby and Penny's bonding today. I don't know why exactly. I can think of a few possibilities... the long, long drawn out sessions are really starting to take its toll on me. My sinuses are really bothering me and having to babysit the two buns is making it worse. Having to watch them do a whooooooooole lot of nothing just for 5 seconds of action is also quickly getting boring. 

The lady who adopted Penny to me says my pair sound very far along and at this point there's not much of a reason why they wouldn't seal the bond. She says I should trust them at this point. 

I'm thinking... I don't know DO I trust them?? I think I need to maybe see how they do in each other's space before I make a decision on that. I have a trained ear on them at all times so as I"m browsing the web and stuff, I still know when something is happening and when something is not. It's just tiring to be on such high alert at all times I guess.


----------



## kherrmann3

The baking rack made me giggle a little bit. It's a great idea, don't get me wrong, but I was giggling because if she does a "bun loaf" while in the litter pan, it's like sitting on a cooling rack.  Hot cross buns lol

I hope her pee issues are resolved quickly. I understand how obnoxious and worrisome it can be to have a leaky bunny (my Toby :grumpy).

:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The baking rack made me giggle a little bit. It's a great idea, don't get me wrong, but I was giggling because if she does a "bun loaf" while in the litter pan, it's like sitting on a cooling rack.  Hot cross buns lol
> 
> I hope her pee issues are resolved quickly. I understand how obnoxious and worrisome it can be to have a leaky bunny (my Toby :grumpy).
> 
> :hug:


I never even thought of that! LMAO that is funny... Especially since I wore my Hot Cross Buns shirt to Petco yesterday :biggrin:

She's still peeing every so often on the floor but not as much now that I am restricting her water intake. Man, I'm going to be so pissed if I put her through all that stuff at the vet's and it was just "she drinks too much"  Oh man.

She peed on Kirby's dining room (2nd floor of the condo LOL).


----------



## Dragonrain

At least then you'll know though if she doesn't have any health issues causing the peeing problems. I think it's better to know for sure either way than to possibly have something be wrong and go untreated.

I know what you mean about being on high alert all the time. When Ziggy and Barnaby started having issues I was always on alert, running into their room at the slightest sound to make sure they where't bothering each other. Even if I'm like 99.9% sure that a sound I hear coming from there room is just them doing normal bunny stuff, I always have to check on them anyways.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> At least then you'll know though if she doesn't have any health issues causing the peeing problems. I think it's better to know for sure either way than to possibly have something be wrong and go untreated.
> 
> I know what you mean about being on high alert all the time. When Ziggy and Barnaby started having issues I was always on alert, running into their room at the slightest sound to make sure they where't bothering each other. Even if I'm like 99.9% sure that a sound I hear coming from there room is just them doing normal bunny stuff, I always have to check on them anyways.


I'm not convinced yet that there aren't health issues but at least I know it's not UTI. I don't know what to believe anymore. My ut tells me something is still off about her. I might need more time to observe her.

I was so tired yesterday and so annoyed... this morning I was still annoyed but not as tired. I was like "can't I just have 1 day without cleaning after the buns..." Sigh.

My energy level is quickly plummeting though. I walked a distance from the shelter to Petco yesterday with a bun in my hand (in a box), in the rain. I think I caught a cold.:expressionless


----------



## kirbyultra

A small piece of a pellet fell on my keyboard. When I went to pick it up, it fell between the keys. I guess it got in the way of my F and G keys as I had trouble getting the letters to type. I banged on a the keys a few times to smash the pellets and then flipped the keyboard upside down to get the powder pellet out. *sigh*...bunny damage...


----------



## kirbyultra

I weighed Kirby and Toby today just as a benchmark. Kirby's lost a lot of his chubbiness. I am glad the diet worked out. I've been dieting him for weeks...months... He was 5.9lbs in November. Now he is only 5 lbs, 3 oz.  I think that's a good place for him. Toby is only 3 lbs 1 oz. I'm kind of shocked because I coulda sworn he was heavier the last time he was at the vet's. But I have been restricting his pellets as well for a while, save for the while he was molting like nuts.

ETA: Toby was 3.4 lbs in December when he went to the vet's for stasis. So 3 lbs 1 oz is not too shabby at all 

Kirby was 5.9lbs in November 09. That was too heavy, he was definitely chubs. 5 lbs, 3 oz. is really good. He's back to where he was when I first adopted him.  Yay!

Penny was 5.6 lbs when she went to the vet last week. 
:biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09

Whoot for weight loss bunnies!


----------



## Happi Bun

That's great! I know how hard it is to say no to bunnies when trying to get them to a healthier weight. I always feel bad when I cut back on their pellets... tough love though.


----------



## kirbyultra

It was hard at first but after a few weeks Kirby stopped caring lol He is so laid back about food now. He is never hungry and knows I'm always gonna keep him well stocked so he doesn't seem to miss it. He grazes on his salad all day long, no rush... I am worried about this behavior because Penny, his girlfriend, is a pig! She eats everythig in sight. And if Kirby leaves his food lying around, once she moves in, you know who's going to eat it! How can I make sure Kirby gets his share? 

ETA: Used to be really funny cuz Kirby would let me know it's past dinner time. He would make a racket, so I would come in to see him. Then he'd stare at me to make eye contact. Then once he had my attention, he'd stick his face into the empty pellet dish, pretending to eat what's not there. Then he'd stare at me with this look like, "hello? You forgot something. Get it?"  lol He used to do that all the time when I worked late and came home past his dinnertime.


----------



## hln917

Cappuccino used to do the same thing with Shades. She'll eat all the food and even steal the lettuce right out of Shades' mouth. Shades would let her b/c she was still a baby, however Shades wised up and will push Cappy away. I'm sure Kirby will do the same and make his stand. Of course he'll be the gentleman and share.... for now!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Cappuccino used to do the same thing with Shades. She'll eat all the food and even steal the lettuce right out of Shades' mouth. Shades would let her b/c she was still a baby, however Shades wised up and will push Cappy away. I'm sure Kirby will do the same and make his stand. Of course he'll be the gentleman and share.... for now!


When he's given no choice, Kirby does fight back. He really has to be cornered/desperate for him to do something like this though. He has a lot of patience, just not when he thinks his life is in danger.

I hope he doesn't do something to her when she pushes his limits one day. h34r2


----------



## kirbyultra

Excerpt from the bonding thread:
LOL check out what I saw on the webcam.At least my poor Kirby got the top bunk.






Penny: "Hey Kirby, you got nice digs."
Kirby: "Ahh, shaddap. Tryin' to sleep here!" *shakes head*




:rofl:

BTW, Kat's idea of putting extra litter boxes sorta helped. At least the spot right in front of the hay basket. Lotta poops there right now!


----------



## Myia09

Awwww adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra

More candid camera! I caught them schnuggling.




I also caught Toby watching tv on camera. I love how his butt fur gets flattened when he sits and watches. :rofl:And you can still see a itty bitty bit of his tail sticking out. I just want to eat him up!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen your boys are so cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Helen your boys are so cute!


Thank you


----------



## kirbyultra

Ok, ok, one more! 

This picture was taken just now on my iPhone so it's really lousy but I brightened it a little so you can see better. 

I laughed at him because he looks like a fat guy wearing tights. Really tight, narrow legs...then the fat butt. :biggrin2: Look at that plushy gut!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

ahhh


----------



## kherrmann3

I love how your Toby watches TV, too! lol


----------



## Dragonrain

So cute!

Barnaby watches tv too. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

I wonder if there's a Photo Philes thread for buns watching TV. It's just hilarious!


----------



## kirbyultra

April 29, 2010 - Lousy day

I was planning today to be a quiet day at home for me and the buns. Just a little relaxation... 

And all of that went out the window when my mom called me. 

My parents have had issues for a couple years now. My dad is a real... I can't say the words I am thinking of on the forum. He has hurt the family in so many ways, so many times. I personally cannot bring myself to really forgive him still. But anyways... I thought I left it all behind and my mom dragged me back into it today full force. It wasn't a good day. I am exhausted.

I just couldn't deal with the buns today. I'm glad I gave them a proper salad and all that this morning before the phone call. I just can't bring myself to do very much today. Too tired.


----------



## Myia09

:hug1


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Myia. 

I just heard my dad didn't come home tonight. He ought to have been home by now usually. I don't know what to think. Should I be worried? I just hate what he's become and I think on some level he knows he's been scum too. I hate having to think about him, much less worry about him. There are some chapters of my life I wish I could erase.


----------



## kherrmann3

I have a similar disliking for my dad. I can sympathize with how you are feeling. :hug: Go watch the buns and smile. :group:


----------



## hln917

:hug2:


----------



## kirbyultra

My dad has a gambling problem. I didn't ask for details, but apparently my dad came home at 4am and left again at 8:30, presumably for work. At least he went home and we don't have to worry about him. I sometimes wish I had the kind of relationship with my mom where I could talk to her and be nice and supportive. We just don't. And I just can't deal with the two of them. I can help her do things she wants to do but I just can't "be there for her". I stepped into the middle of one of their fights once before, _took her side_ and later was chastised for it. In my darkest hour, they made it darker. It took every ounce of my strength to stand up for her despite our differences, and she turned around and was totally ungrateful for it. From then on, I vowed never to get into their issues ever again. 

I feel better that my dad made it home and had the mental stability to at least know he had to go to work. I was halfway expecting cops to call us about a body or something last night. I don't know, I just feel indifferent about this person now. I still feel ripped up inside whenever I think about the betrayals and everything that was damaged in this family. But I don't feel responsible for fixing it anymore. I don't think it's my responsibility to make him right, or to make my parents' marriage right anymore. We are all adults now. If he can't recognize that he has a problem and his family has had it with him, then there's nothing I can do. We welcomed him back once, twice, a hundred times. But he's stabbed us in the heart every time. I wrote him off a long time ago. I don't think it's forgiving him or holding a grudge. Just written off. 

I'm so tired of regrets. I'm tired of dealing with my family. I have this massive mortgage that is tied together with them. The market sucks and we just refinanced the place... there's just no way out right now. Plus, I quit my job so it's not like I have an income. Money is a problem. My husband is great and his family is tolerant of me and my family's issues. But I can't ask them for help. It just sucks to be in this predicament once every few months with my parents. I hate it. I'm so tired of being the responsible one.

Thank goodness for my buns. Whenever I feel like crap, they make me feel better.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny and Kirby spent the night together. Well, not really together. The pens were open and they could get to each other. I suspect they spent most of the night apart despite the possibility of being together, though.

I just fear that she'll keep eating all of Kirby's food and water. 

Edit: I connected their xpens so now they are officially 'moved in'. I'm so nervous!


----------



## kirbyultra

Here is the old rabbit room. Condo and xpen for Kirby. Penny in her own pen.






Here's the new digs - this is just what I threw together... it may not be the final configuration of the rabbit room. The xpen is all jagged because of the way it needs to connect to the condo. Not loving it but it'll have to do for now. I think this is plenty of space for a bonded pair to run around in.





Here are some new pics of Penny and Toby. 

Out of focus because of the lousy cage. But I just love his baby cheeks. They bulge! 





Showing off his bunny lips


----------



## hln917

Love the courtyard! A condo with a yard, lucky buns! I'm sure the first time you hear a ruckus, you'll gorunning into the room like we did and our girls were already bonded. Just yesterday we ran upstairs b/c one was thumping louder than normal.

I thinklike you, we're just overprotective parents! The buns are probably rolling their eyes at us!:foreheadsmack:



Toby, on the other hand looks very content.He's so adorable!I love hisbaby cheeks!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love the courtyard! A condo with a yard, lucky buns! I'm sure the first time you hear a ruckus, you'll gorunning into the room like we did and our girls were already bonded. Just yesterday we ran upstairs b/c one was thumping louder than normal.
> 
> I thinklike you, we're just overprotective parents! The buns are probably rolling their eyes at us!:foreheadsmack:
> 
> 
> 
> Toby, on the other hand looks very content.He's so adorable!I love hisbaby cheeks!


Overprotective is an understatement! I think Penny thinks I'm a nutcase. I come running every time she makes a move. She is clumsy and so when she bumbles around, it makes noise and it alarms me! Kirby couldn't care less these days. I trust them to be ok now, but it's still Penny's citizenship in the land of Urination that worries me. 

Toby is so cute these days that I can't even begin to describe it. He's a whole other bun ever since moving out to the living room. He lets me pet him, he is playful, he goes home when I tell him to go home for bedtime. He doesn't freak out when I pick him up. Everything about him just screams "the good son". Meanwhile, the couple in the rabbit nation are driving me nuts daily lol. My husband marvels in it now because he always said "Toby was the best bun".

I'm hoping the courtyard becomes the primary space for the buns these days. Especially for Penny. I decided to move Kirby's hay basket down and tie it above his litter box, and also moved the litter box out of the condo. removing all this stuff from the condo gives Penny no reason to go into the condo anymore. She only goes where there's food and water  And if she doesn't go in there, she won't pee in there! That's the theory anyway. 

I gave Kirby his salad today. I put it on the top level of the condo so that Kirby could get a head start. I hand-fed him parsley since Penny's not allowed to have any. And then he started to nibble on the lettuce. It took Penny a few minutes to "follow her nose" but she made her way up to the 3rd floor of the condo and she started to eat his food. Well, she ate about half or maybe more than half. But Kirby ate a fair amount and he had a chance to eat all his pellets so I am actually ok with that. I don't mind them sharing salad, I just want to be certain that Kirby gets to eat _something_. Sometimes he leaves his salad uneaten and if Penny gets a whiff of it, he's not gonna get any!


----------



## kirbyultra

I wonder if Penny some rexy in her... The more I look at her (now that she's properly shed her coat) the more I think she was supposed to be a mini rex that didn't grow rex fur. She has slightly lighter color fur around her eyes and white under her tail. And she has a light tan color behind her ears. Hmmm, I wonder, I wonder... 

Speaking of fur... Kirby is in a full blown molt. The poor kid is so miserable. He's dragging his feet around. He is sitting around looking sorry for himself most of the time. Every time I put my hand on him, a whole bunch of fur comes off. I pulled half a trash can's worth of fur off him today with my bare hands. I love his mini satin fur though. It is relatively easy to deal with during a molt. I have fantasized about keeping the fur I pull off him and somehow making a stuffed rabbit with his fur on it...h34r2 lol now you all think I'm insane! Seriously, though, he has really soft, satiny fur.  I can't help him, I love this rabbit so much!:biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 12
hi everybody, it's me again, kirby! 







been a very long time since i blogz for you. lots of stuffs has happened. mommy promised me she would be with me a lot more and now she is at home a lot to give me kisses. :hearts: then she made me play with toby a lot. toby isn't as mean as i thought he was but for some reason he still didn't like me. i didn't like him sniffing my buns either so when he moved out i was ok with that!

i kind of miss toby. he was crazy but sometimes you just want somebun to be there, who doesn't bother u.

then mommy took me out to some strange smelling place and there were other buns there. i was scared because last time i was with a lot of buns my family never came back to get me.:expressionless but mommy promised me she would never leave me, so i hung onto her. one of the buns there followed us home! she's pretty stinky and messy, but she is sort of nice. she doesn't like me very much but i think she is ok. i licked her a few times and she didn't like it a lot so i don't know if i should do it anymore.  

this new bunny, penny, she bothers me sometimes. she eats my food'ums and she poops in my box. she pees in my castle. she always smells. i thought toby smelled bad but boy was i wrong. :twitch:

mommy doesn't let me go outside to the living room to play anymore. it makes me want to cry. :cry2 i loved the living room. i liked to binky there the most. mommy says penny would pee on the carpet and that's why we can't go there. but why can't i go just because she can't? it makes me so sad. I haven't binkied in days. 

mommy made my pen bigger but now i have to share with penny. i miss my own quiet place. penny makes a lot of noise and she poops everywhere. now i am shedding everywhere. makes me more sad. she doesn't even like me. she stepped on my head a few times because i was in the way of her hay. :grumpy and then all my hay got moved outside. and penny eats my hay. why?

the best part of the day is when mommy comes in with parsley. she feeds me and then she pets me on my nose, the way i like. i asked penny if she could scratch my nose but she wouldn't do it.

i wonder if penny will ever like me. she doesn't hate me like toby did but she's kind of odd to live with. i hope things get better soon.


----------



## kirbyultra

I feel horrible about not letting Kirby out to the living room. Now that they live together, I don't know what to do... I think I could let him out in the morning for a half hour or so so he can binky and do his bunny 500s... I just can't stand to see him so out of it. he also looks extra sad and mopey when he's shedding.


----------



## kirbyultra

The rabbit nation went through more construction today. Here's what it looked like this morning.





I made it smaller, removed the 2nd xpen and replaced it with NIC panels to make right angles. Also made it a ton easier to connect the xpen to the condo! It is a really good amount of space for 2 buns and plenty of space for my husband to get to his desk on the far right (not shown).






But it was still too big and my hubby still had issues with the space taking over his desk chair. It was a bit cumbersome, I agreed. So I had to make it smaller again, width-wise.





Penny started to pee everywhere once I changed the space again. And she has been peeing in the condo like, nonstop. I was really going crazy. I got really mad at her. She was dragging her wet tail around and it was awful. So I had to separate the blooming couple  

I made the most of the new setup however, and built a NIC door to separate them. If I leave the door in its "down" position, it swings like a doggie door so that Kirby can have his privacy to eat his food without barring Penny out completely. She can swing in if she wants. If I clip it in its "up" position, both buns can freely get into each other's space for play time. And finally, I can choose to clip it shut so that Miss Penny has to go home and pee in her own little space. I bought these NIC panels last year and never used them. Boy am I glad I had them today.





I emailed someone at my rescue to ask what else I should do about Penny's peeing. It's such a problem  I took Penny to the bathroom sink and wiped down her bum, tail and her feet. She was soaked in urine... it was sad. She didn't sit in water so it wasn't so bad. I held her tight and she licked me. I'm starting to wonder if Penny has no idea how to act like a normal rabbit. Pretty sure a normal rabbit wouldn't have been loving me at that moment.

I dried her off and set her in her pen. She is doing ok in her own space right now. 

Kirby is having a blast. He's been running all over the place today. He's very happy with the new set up. He also likes that he is allowed to have a little privacy. He binkied today


----------



## kirbyultra

Hmmm all is quiet in the Kirby blog lately. Oh well.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Hmmm all is quiet in the Kirby blog lately. Oh well.


Girlfriend~not all of us have the luxury of being a bunny slave 24/7!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm all is quiet in the Kirby blog lately. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend~not all of us have the luxury of being a bunny slave 24/7!
Click to expand...

LOL point taken! My bad 
Bunny slave, for the record, is hard work!!!:shock:


----------



## Happi Bun

Oh gosh, your bunny set-up is drool worthy...


----------



## kirbyultra

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Oh gosh, your bunny set-up is drool worthy...


That emoticon is hilarious. LOL thanks! I spent a ton of time making it just so. Lost of a lot of skin cells, blood and hair doing it LOL ullhair:


----------



## kirbyultra

Today is Toby's Gotcha day! My honey baby is so big now. He's currently the only bun who doesn't drive me nuts so I'm totally snuggling him LOL He used to be so naughty and hard to deal with. These days, he's gotten wonderful to be around. I just love him! He got some of my homemade Toby Cookies today. He gobbles them up!

C'mon, few things in the world cuter than this face!





(In my world anyway!):wink

So, yesterday I gave Penny a big heart to heart girl talk. About her peeing. She didn't agree but I asked if she could take mercy on me and stop peeing everywhere. :surrender

Today, she's only peed on the floor ONCE, and it was like 11am. She didn't pee again outside all day (that I know of). She and Kirby peacefully hung out in their pen and the condo all day. I even went out to do my shelter bun stuff and left them alone together. They still don't snuggle or hang out_ "together"_ much but they were in the same space. Penny squatted herself inside of the wooden hidey box that Kirby never uses. Kirby took rest downstairs from her, on the 2nd level of the condo. It was cute. They're like roommates.

I don't know what to make of it. Did she have a UTI and the Baytril is working? Or was I mistaken this whole time and it was behavioral? It's too soon to make a determination at this point. But I do hope that this is the beginning of a better relationship between she and I.leaseplease:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Happy Gotcha day Toby.

Love that picture of him


----------



## kherrmann3

*Happy Gotcha Day, Toby!*

I hope that you got spoiled rotten (just like every other day)! 

:bunnyhug: :bunny18 :littlecake


----------



## hln917

:bunnyheart Happy Gotcha Day Toby!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy gotcha day to Toby! That picture of him is soo cute!


----------



## myheart

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Gotcha Day Sir Toby!! *:balloons::balloons:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Speaking of fur... Kirby is in a full blown molt. The poor kid is so miserable. He's dragging his feet around. He is sitting around looking sorry for himself most of the time. Every time I put my hand on him, a whole bunch of fur comes off. I pulled half a trash can's worth of fur off him today with my bare hands. I love his mini satin fur though. It is relatively easy to deal with during a molt. I have fantasized about keeping the fur I pull off him and somehow making a stuffed rabbit with his fur on it...h34r2 lol now you all think I'm insane! Seriously, though, he has really soft, satiny fur.  I can't help him, I love this rabbit so much!:biggrin:


Don't laugh but after Sebastian and Baci got into their first fight and Sebastian pulled a chunk of hair out of Baci, I saved it in a small ziplock bag. I wanted every part of him!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fur... Kirby is in a full blown molt. The poor kid is so miserable. He's dragging his feet around. He is sitting around looking sorry for himself most of the time. Every time I put my hand on him, a whole bunch of fur comes off. I pulled half a trash can's worth of fur off him today with my bare hands. I love his mini satin fur though. It is relatively easy to deal with during a molt. I have fantasized about keeping the fur I pull off him and somehow making a stuffed rabbit with his fur on it...h34r2 lol now you all think I'm insane! Seriously, though, he has really soft, satiny fur.  I can't help him, I love this rabbit so much!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh but after Sebastian and Baci got into their first fight and Sebastian pulled a chunk of hair out of Baci, I saved it in a small ziplock bag. I wanted every part of him!
Click to expand...

OMG are we related somehow? :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

:bawl::cry4: I'm such a rotten bunny mommy. I thought Toby was hiding more than usual. He didn't even come out this morning when I woke up. I finally decided to go to his hidey box and check him out. I found an entire rabbit nail detached on the 2nd floor of his condo outside of his hidey box. I didn't have the heart to drag him out of his box since he's already looking so scared. The detached nail had a little dried blood on the end of it.  I'm such a rotten mom. I can't believe I didn't cut his nails.


----------



## kirbyultra

And, thanks everyone for the gotcha day wishes  I will spoil Toby even more than he's spoiled now! 

First however, I had to grab hold of the wiggly bun and trim his nails. Poor baby. The nail he lost was his right dew claw  He seemed ok and was not in pain when I trimmed the rest of his nails. Probably already cleaned off any blood on his own, as I didn't see any. Sigh. I owe him treats for sure now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Your not a horrible bunny mom. Things happen. Toby isn't going to die from his due claw that broke off.
:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

He is fine. I just feel bad that I've sorta not given him much thought in the last month since I've been obsessed with Penny and bonding. 

I saw him binkying just now so I feel a little better that his mood is improving.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 4, 2010 - Almost a normal day

Besides the torn nail thing with Toby, I've had a pretty normal day finally. I'm feeling better and better about the bonded pair. I left them alone in the apartment on their own twice now and I can take naps and go to bed without worrying about them too much  Both buns have a little poo kicked around but nothing major. 

Penny has had a positive turn of behavior. Her crazy peeing has decreased. She's had one accident per day for 2 days so far  She doesn't drink water like a psycho bunny anymore. She drinks conservatively, but she still drinks more than my other buns do. She likes to eat but she is not spending every waking moment eating. Tonight, when I put Kirby's lettuce out she didn't even come over immediately and devour it. She came over calmly and ate beside Kirby:shock: Astonishing! 

I no longer have to wash my feet. Every time I sit in the pen with Penny, she licks my feet all over. :biggrin: I leaned in to kiss her and she got up and licked my nose a few times. She's positively adorable when she is not a pee monster. She's really likable in fact  Kirby sure likes her. He still tries to smooch her. She kindly declines :expressionless

Picture time










Kirby disapproves of flash photography





Kirby disapproves of Penny scaling the castle





They are kind of silly together 




:dutch


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I am so glad things are working out. We moved our crew back in the bedroom. Works better. 

Or they just have a bigger space to have pooh wars in, not sure which.


----------



## kherrmann3

I am glad that they are bonding well!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I hope that she isn't licking your feet first then licking your nose 
Happy to hear the bonding has gone well!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I hope that she isn't licking your feet first then licking your nose


Uhh, no comment. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

:shock:






Off topic: Toby partied all night yesterday. I was feeling really weird last night so I went to bed and left Toby to roam the living room. I woke up in the middle of the night and he was chillin. It was so great to see him having fun :biggrin2: My baby's all grown up.

Well, not quite. I took out the big and the little plastic Jolly Balls that the buns failed to play with from the rabbit room. I mean, these were a great idea on paper, but a lot of money later, they are just space-wasting large blue plastic spheres with holes in them. :grumpy Another rabbit toy fail. 

Anyway, I put them in the hallway cuz I was going to try to find a permanent spot for them and put them away. I stacked them so they looked like a snowman... Toby flipped the heck out. He thought it was a "something" - I don't know what this bun was thinking. Maybe he thought it was an animal or a predator. He was thumping like there was no tomorrow. I haven't seen him thump this much since Milo was staying with my temporarily! What a frightened little bunny.:expressionless


----------



## hln917

Perhaps Kirby finally realize it's much betterwaking up with someonenext to him who's not another male rabbit!:inlove: Almost like he's guarding the Queen.



Poor Toby, hope he's not too traumatized to come out and play tonight.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :bawl::cry4: I'm such a rotten bunny mommy. I thought Toby was hiding more than usual. He didn't even come out this morning when I woke up. I finally decided to go to his hidey box and check him out. I found an entire rabbit nail detached on the 2nd floor of his condo outside of his hidey box. I didn't have the heart to drag him out of his box since he's already looking so scared. The detached nail had a little dried blood on the end of it.  I'm such a rotten mom. I can't believe I didn't cut his nails.



You're not a bad bunny mom! We all forget sometimes. In fact, thanks for reminding me to cut my buns' nails.

Besides after last night partying, looks like Toby forgot already. Of course your traumatized him more with the "blue thing!"


----------



## kirbyultra

Helen, I suspect Kirby is courting Lady Penny! He's always been smitten with her. His is an unrequited love. She really knows how to keep a man interested! 

:coolness:

I was wondering what Kirby's deal was in the last few days. He's been happily living with Penny and Penny has been happily living with me (by not peeing everywhere). But Kirby has taken to making a racket by chewing on the pen bars all afternoon long. It's driving me nuts!

I'd put Toby away grudgingly and open Kirby's door to let him out but he's not interested in getting out. I thought maybe he didn't know how to use the door so I lifted the pen so he could come out but he wouldn't budge, just continue to chew the bars. And sometimes he wouldn't even chew the bars near the entrance to the room. I didn't get it at all until...

I did 4 litter boxes today, and I put new hay in the box where they like to eat out of the most. The other 2 in their space is more for poops and pee while this litter box is more for consumption....... this box was all empty. There was hay in the other boxes but he wouldn't go there. Penny'll have no qualms about eating hay until there is not a single piece left, no matter where it is. But the King? 

Oh heavens no. Eat soiled hay? Eat small, imperfect strands of hay? One wouldn't imagine such a catastrophic event in the royal quarters of His Majesty. And since the removal of all hay racks in the nation... well, I suppose the situation was unacceptable.

Once I threw down a pile of new, long, chewy hay, he hopped right to it and stopped bugging my brains out. :rollseyes What a demanding royal bun. I'm afraid he'll teach Lady Penny spoiled manners!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :bawl::cry4: I'm such a rotten bunny mommy. I thought Toby was hiding more than usual. He didn't even come out this morning when I woke up. I finally decided to go to his hidey box and check him out. I found an entire rabbit nail detached on the 2nd floor of his condo outside of his hidey box. I didn't have the heart to drag him out of his box since he's already looking so scared. The detached nail had a little dried blood on the end of it.  I'm such a rotten mom. I can't believe I didn't cut his nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a bad bunny mom! We all forget sometimes. In fact, thanks for reminding me to cut my buns' nails.
> 
> Besides after last night partying, looks like Toby forgot already. Of course your traumatized him more with the "blue thing!"
Click to expand...

I told my husband the story of what HIS son did in the presence of the jolly balls. I concluded with the statement "See? Your son is nuts."

He goes "no, YOUR son is nuts." 

All of a sudden he's MY son.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby ate some pellets and when he lost interest, Penny ate the rest of his pellets. Then he came back to his bowl and poked his nose into an empty bowl  I closed the NIC door today when giving Kirby his evening salad. Once he had a head start, I opened the door for Penny. Well, she was pretty much going to charge her way through it. When she came in, she stole the leaf in his mouth and ate it!:X Kirby thought she was kissing him and stuck his head under her mouth. Well no, she was just chewing a leaf. He then tried to kiss her and groom her back and she hopped away. ssd:

How dare she refuse my dear Kirby! My Kirby!!!:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing

Sounds like they are bonded.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep I think they are.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats! 

I was always afraid Barnaby wasn't going to get enough food, since he's a really slow/picky eater and the other two will inhale anything that even remotely looks like it might be food. 

A lot of times now I'll go in and sit with them during meal times, and I'll give them two separate bowls. One for the two pig bunnies to share, and one for Barnaby. That way I can watch and make sure Barnaby actually gets to eat his share. If I don't have the time to sit with them, I'll close Barnaby in the cage sometimes while the other two are out in the room and feed them that way.

The good thing I found about having bunnies who eat like that, is there is less hay wasted! What Barnaby doesn't eat, the other two inhale. When I just had Barnaby I was always throwing out hay because he would only eat the "good" pieces and left the rest in his litter box. But now, I almost never have any hay left in the boxes to throw out.


----------



## kirbyultra

But don't you ever feel like the other one inhales everything and the picky one doesn't even have anything to "pick" from so he ends up eating SO much less?


----------



## JadeIcing

Nope the bunnies seem to learn to adapt. I also sometimes seperate for 20mins and let them eat apart so that everyone has an equal time of alone eatting. I think the slow eaters learn they need to eat or the other will leave them with nothing.


----------



## kirbyultra

The cleaning lady is here to help me clean again. LOL I feel really bad for her. My apartment has so much fur. And I vacuum in between the days she comes too, and there's still sooo much fur and hay and crap all over. But 3 weeks ago when she came it was totally a horror for her because Toby's xpen was out in the living room, there were 2 xpens in the rabbit room, hay and crap and urine everywhere -- she avoided the rabbit room completely and frankly I don't blame her!

This week, Toby is now in a condo which she can roll around to clean around it. And now that my other 2 are bonded I can lock them into Kirby's condo and put away the NIC panels and xpen to clear the floor.


----------



## undergunfire

Molly is a PIG and always eats up all of the salad before Morgan even comes over to get any, so I try to give him his on the other side of the groom but he won't eat if I am sitting there, then when I walk away he runs over to Molly. Molly also scarfs down the pellets, but Morgan must be eating something because he hasn't gotten thinner at all!

Having bonded bunnies is awesome, but it really plays up on the human's emotions...especially when one of the bunnies was YOUR baby.


----------



## Dragonrain

> But don't you ever feel like the other one inhales everything and the picky one doesn't even have anything to "pick" from so he ends up eating SO much less?



Not really. I give them a lot of hay! They have three litter boxes in their room that I keep stocked full of hay and also a hay rack that I keep full. I refill with hay when needed, so they never run out and Barnaby has actually gained weight lately, not lost.


----------



## kirbyultra

I would feel so much better if I could put a hay rack out so that way if nothing else, Kirby can eat some hay throughout the day. But with litter habits going downhill with this pair, hay racks have been taken away until they have a solid grasp of the litter box. I might also take away the cooling rack from Penny's box because nobunny seems to like her box with the rack inside. Since Penny doesn't pee nearly as muh anymore since restricting her water, it is not as big a deal.

I isolate them right now when I feed them salads and pellets but somehow Penny eats so much faster that she finishes her plate and gets really upset that Kirby has food on the other side of the fence. I guess Kirby will learn or he'll lose a little weight which wouldn't be the end of the world. He's a bit pudge.


----------



## kirbyultra

Picture time! Due to mediocre lighting in the rabbit room it's still hard to get good pics of Kirby. So, these are long overdue!

"What do you mean I don't get to go into the Kitchen?"





"Do I have a handsome back-of-the-head?"




Kissy-kiss face













"Excuse me, but why do I have to be in here when Kirby is out there?" *pout*





View of Manhattan's west side





This is where all those cruise ships sail from. The one at the bottom of the pic is The Intrepid. So now you've seen it from the best angle possible, when you visit NYC, don't bother with this tourist trap. lol





"Hell's Kitchen" - not just a wacky reality tv show.





The river view & upper bay. You can see Jersey City from here





New Jersey - whole lotta nothin' going on :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha that's so cool - you get the opposite view as me! We're in NJ (Right outside of Jersey City) across the water from Manhattan. 

I gotta say though, I'm not really a fan of the city view. I guess some people like it, and it is kind of cool, but I really miss living out in the woods in the middle of nowhere. I'd much rather have a wilderness view.


----------



## kirbyultra

City view is nice sometimes. There is a certain calm when I see the still nighttime city lights. I prefer the city when it's not noisy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Where did you take the city pictures from?


----------



## kirbyultra

On my roof


----------



## Pet_Bunny

That is a fantastic view of an aircraft carrier (Museum) in your back yard.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep, it's a major attraction over here.  It looks small from where I'm standing but it's a very large vessel. The Intrepid was hauled off to New Jersey for some maintenance and whatnot. Came back a little while ago. Wish I got pictures of the day a tiny little tugboat tugged her back up the river


----------



## hln917

LOL! Toby looks really pissed!


----------



## kirbyultra

He does! And he was :shock:

Guess what! Hubby and I were battling it out on Starcraft2 Beta and when we finished our match we turned around, we saw Penny and Kirby loafed, snuggling each other. Penny was smooshing her head next to Kirby's and they were so cute together. They were not arguing who would be groomed this time. They were genuinely enjoying each other's face-touching. It was *so* sweet.

I sat there wondering if my fur baby had fallen in love... :love:


----------



## kirbyultra

Wacky day. Mother's day dinner out is always, always a bad idea. We went to a neighborhood joint with my mom and they were totally not built for this kind of traffic. We waited an hr to be seated. An hour for appetizers to arrive, an hour more for entrees and finally, after 3.5 hours we paid and left. It was not pleasant, but at least the food was ok. My husband was so cranky after the whole ordeal.  My mom was ok with it though at least. haha!

So, I made the mistake of leaving the windows open for the buns today. I never expected the winds to gust to 40 MPH, which I'm sure were even worse because I'm right next to the river and in a high rise building. Super bad. Everything on my windowsill was knocked over. Including a lamp.... 

The lamp landed inside of Penny and Kirby's pen.  I saw it on the webcam. I saw that it wasn't broken so at least there was no glass. But then I totally forgot that the lamp is on a timer. It clicks on at about 8pm. I didn't realize till 11pm when we were leaving my mom's place after dinner. Of course, I never expected dinner to take so **** long. But when I realized what had happened, my heart started to race....

You see, the lamp fell squarely upside down on top of a cotton throw rug in the pen. The 23W (100 watt equivalent) compact fluorescent bulb was sitting probably 1 inch away from the cotton rug, getting hotter and hotter with each passing moment. I started to fear that a fire might break out due to pure heat on the cotton. I was afraid for my bunnies. It was such a bad idea to leave the window open, I was so pissed with myself at that moment. I kept the webcam app on my iPhone on the whole time and raced upstairs as soon as we pulled into the building. 

Luckily, the temperature of the room was relatively cool because the windows were open. The lamp was fine, the rug was fine. I'm pretty lucky I guess. I just kept imagining the rug combusting and then the wind from the windows would just make the fire ROAR, making things 100x worse... it's crazy how my mind capable of mapping out all the worst case scenarios in so little time. If anything happened to my bunnies, I'd just die.


----------



## undergunfire

That is really scary, Helen! I am so glad you were able to see the entire thing and make sure a fire hadn't started! Gosh...I got scared reading that .


----------



## hln917

Wow, that is scary! That's a great app that you can watch live from your webcam. I'm glad all is fine in Rabbit Nation. We learn from our mistakes, this story brought back a couple of memories where we've rushed home ourselves. Do you have a trustworthy neighbor that you can leave the keys to your apartment in case of an emergency? I've relied on my neighbor to come over here a couple of times.

Ok~now that all is fine and calm it's time for more PICTURES!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Wow you are lucky! When I was a kid and living with my parents I once had a fire start in my room when my cat knocked over a lamp and it landed on my bed.

The wind is so crazy - it's still going strong here today on the other side of the river!  It's kind of scary actually, I can feel our house swaying in the wind.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh Chelle, my apartment was swaying so hard that I was hearing creaks and cracks in the building. Someone downstairs must've left their windows open because it kept slamming open and shut all night long. I was awakened by it so many times last night. I don't remember spring time being so windy, ever?? Is it just me?


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Wow, that is scary! That's a great app that you can watch live from your webcam. I'm glad all is fine in Rabbit Nation. We learn from our mistakes, this story brought back a couple of memories where we've rushed home ourselves. Do you have a trustworthy neighbor that you can leave the keys to your apartment in case of an emergency? I've relied on my neighbor to come over here a couple of times.
> 
> Ok~now that all is fine and calm it's time for more PICTURES!!:biggrin2:


I thought of it after the fact but the front desk downstairs does have emergency keys to the apt. If anything like this happens again I'll call them immediately. I was such a state of panic that I didn't think of it. We were 20 blocks away, and there was traffic... I was in knots watching this really bright bulb shining on the floor through the webcam... it was so scary!

As for pictures... I'll have to take some new ones tomorrow or something!! This slave is tired! :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

*undergunfire wrote: *


> That is really scary, Helen! I am so glad you were able to see the entire thing and make sure a fire hadn't started! Gosh...I got scared reading that .


Thanks Amy! It's a miracle no bunny was hurt... Somebunny did chew the lamp shade a little though. :X


----------



## kirbyultra

May 9, 2010

Another litter box day! Boy, 4 litter boxes to clean is a lot of work. My hat is off to those of you who have lotta bunnies. Litter box cleaning makes me work up a sweat sometimes. :shock:

I removed Penny's cooling rack from the bottom of her litter boxes. She didn't like going in her litter box to eat as much and she finally got the hang of using her box to pee in. Now that she isn't peeing a ton (because she is drinking less), I don't have to worry about her sitting in her pee anymore.

She poops in pretty much every box she can access, but she does seem to pee more in her own box. She still pees a lot, but she gets MOST of it in her box. She hasn't had multiple accidents in a while! She's on day 10 of her baytril so that's it for her -- I hope that this resolves her issue. I guess the conclusion is she had a UTI, even though the urinalysis was inconclusive 

Her urine is still pretty murky. She peed a little on the cotton rug and the rug really showed the calcium deposit -- it's pretty concerning. A woman at my rescue says that one of her buns had sludge and she had to "shake" her rabbit to help her pee the calcium out. The idea is that calcium sits in the bladder and her rabbit was pretty inactive so her bladder just kept collecting calcium at the bottom and she couldn't pee it out properly. To help, she held her bun firmly and rocked her back and forth, slowly, to loosen the sediment. She said it helped. In theory it makes sense. I tried rocking Penny - I don't know if it is helping yet. 

Penny stole most of Kirby's morning salad today and poop was totally wet and mushy. I now have to totally isolate Kirby until he finishes eating it to prevent her from overeating. Ugh, she's such a piggie. She gets so savage too when I withhold her food. She starts to get all ninja-mode. She steps on Kirby's head (Kirby thinks he's about to get some loving when she gets worked up, but she usually just steps on his head.:grumpy)

Anyhoo, enough about poop and pee :biggrin2:

My ever-shedding Toby had to be chased around for some grooming. I got a little workout. Win-Win.

Kirby also got some heavy duty grooming. His new coat is now visible. I can see a line dividing his gorgeous coat and his even more gorgeous new coat :inlove:

All is well in the rabbit nation!


----------



## Myia09

Wow, the lamp thing would have made me freak out. I always worry like that though..over silly things that probably are not dangerous at all.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 10, 2010 - Early morning

Morning bunny pictures! Yay!

"Yaawwwwwn!"





Breaking outta the cage for the morning run





Where's breakfast, mommy?





"Mommy I hear Kirby! Is he out in my land again?"





"I hear him! Don't lie mommy! I know he's downstairs!"





"I am super big. You have to fear me, Kirby."




"hee hee, I got him to run away."





"I don't know why he doesn't like me..."




Aren't I loveable enough?





So worth it to get up after 4 hours of sleep for these pictures. The buns always look so lively in the morning. 

Oh, and here's Penny. She doesn't care what happens with the boys as long as she's fed.




:dutch


----------



## hln917

I just love your stories! I'm sneaking into your blog at work then burst out laughing loudly!!:laugh:You've got quite the imagination girl!


----------



## Dragonrain

Penny's fur is so pretty. Ziggy has a patch of brown right behind his ears to


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> I just love your stories! I'm sneaking into your blog at work then burst out laughing loudly!!:laugh:You've got quite the imagination girl!


:biggrin:Glad you enjoyed it! Don't blow your cover!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Penny's fur is so pretty. Ziggy has a patch of brown right behind his ears to


I think this type of patch behind the ears is significant to some specific breed. Penny has too many breeds in her to even begin tracking it down! 

It is unfortunate but Penny's just not one of those buns you look at and go "aw she's so cute!". In my opinion, Toby is _cute. _Kirby is instantly lovable and comes off handsome. Penny will win your heart over in so many ways if you give her 5 minutes. She has a very interesting coat of fur because of all the mixes she has in her blood and it's very thick and lovely. She just has a silly face that doesn't strike one as cute. Poor girl LOL Kirby likes her despite that so she's good in my book. :biggrin:

When I first met her, her coat was a mess. She was in the middle of a slow blowing molt and the delineation of new and old fur was harsh on the eyes and to the touch. It was so significant that you can literally put your hand through her coat and feel the roughness of her old coat, and you could see that the old fur was pale in color, lacking fullness. I have no idea what her previous owners were feeding her but she was so _prickly _-- there's just no other way to describe it! I thought it was just a patch of her that was naturally that way but over a few weeks of eating like a cow in my home on good quality food, she shed it and grew in more homogeneous texture and agouti color. She is definitely cuter now than before.


----------



## kherrmann3

Cute pictures! Kirby and Toby have such animated little faces (and in Kirby's case - ears)!  

Have you tried giving Kirby smaller salads more often during the day? That way, Penny might not scarf his. My Toby picks at his salad sometimes and leaves it for later. With smaller salads, Kirby might eat the whole thing right away? I hope that made sense...

The lamp thing sounded scary! I would have been nervous, too! At least you had the compact fluorescent bulb in there - they burn cooler than an incandescent, so "less" of a fire-starting risk. Also, if anything happened on the webcam, you could have contacted the proper authorities (not the happiest thought, but yeah, kind-of worrisome, kind-of comforting thing)

At least all is well in the rabbit nation! :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Cute pictures! Kirby and Toby have such animated little faces (and in Kirby's case - ears)!
> 
> Have you tried giving Kirby smaller salads more often during the day? That way, Penny might not scarf his. My Toby picks at his salad sometimes and leaves it for later. With smaller salads, Kirby might eat the whole thing right away? I hope that made sense...
> 
> The lamp thing sounded scary! I would have been nervous, too! At least you had the compact fluorescent bulb in there - they burn cooler than an incandescent, so "less" of a fire-starting risk. Also, if anything happened on the webcam, you could have contacted the proper authorities (not the happiest thought, but yeah, kind-of worrisome, kind-of comforting thing)
> 
> At least all is well in the rabbit nation! :biggrin:


Yes, thank goodness the compact fluorescent bulbs are cooler. But I put my hand over the bulb after it was on for a few minutes -- it was still very hot! I was very lucky. It was scary to watch the webcam because the CFB was *so bright* on the cam that I thought it was a flame! 

I don't really like to separate Penny and Kirby for too long. But some days when I am home in the afternoons I let Kirby do whatever he wants and sometimes he'll hang out in the living room. I can leave his plate of lettuce out for as long as he is out and he nibbles all day. It's his habit to eat throughout the day. What a royal bun. But if I had to, I guess a smaller portion would be good!

My husband thinks Penny is dumber than our other rabbits. I do wonder about that myself but his reason for saying this was "She doesn't have any expressions". Which is true, sadly. With Toby and Kirby, you look at them and you can see what they're saying. This is really what makes my photo stories so easy to write! With Penny, gee, I just have no idea if she is angry, sad, upset, happy... no idea whatsoever! She always just looks goofy and happy LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

I know Toby knows English. I KNOW. 

Yesterday afternoon, I was walking by his chateau and saw him in a big old loaf. Perfectly round and all his legs were tucked under like a poofball. I said to him "To-to, where are your feet? Can I see 1 foot?"

To which he immediately replied thusly. I'm not joking, people. He really did it!




"ok you can have just 1"

Now, lately, Toby has been claiming the living room. His fur is all over the place and Toby has a favorite spot where he DBFs all the time. I had a glass of seltzer on the floor while Kirby was out. Kirby was napping, actually, but he caught me by surprise when he got up and knocked over my glass. Here's how Kirby is branding the carpet as his.






"Rabbit Nation Only"
You see the rabbit ears?


----------



## myheart

Cute stories, Helen. Toby has really grown into quite the little man, hasn't he? Such a little love...

Yup, I agree. Looks likeKirby has given your appartment the royal seal of Rabbit Nation.

Maybe you just haven't learned to read Penny yet. I kind of thought the same thing you did about Calli... that she was beaten with a 'stupid-stick' when she was little. It took me a while to learn Calli because she didn't seem as bright as Patch and Zappa. Now I know her a little bit better, so it's just a tiny bit easier to read her. I know it's just a matter of trust and acceptance.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Cute stories, Helen. Toby has really grown into quite the little man, hasn't he? Such a little love...
> 
> Yup, I agree. Looks likeKirby has given your appartment the royal seal of Rabbit Nation.


Yeah, Toby is quite the personality of his own now  Kirby still runs the place, but the civil unrest between the boys makes life interesting 

*myheart wrote: *


> Maybe you just haven't learned to read Penny yet. I kind of thought the same thing you did about Calli... that she was beaten with a 'stupid-stick' when she was little. It took me a while to learn Calli because she didn't seem as bright as Patch and Zappa. Now I know her a little bit better, so it's just a tiny bit easier to read her. I know it's just a matter of trust and acceptance.


LOL "stupid-stick" is a great way to put it. Penny does things that makes me wonder about her. Each time it's feeding time she goes nuts like a little puppy, scampering around my feet. When I put the food down, it's like she doesn't know I've set it down. She still tries to chomp on my hand and follow me around. I have to show her where it is. It's like she doesn't know where stuff is. Usually buns have such a great sense of smell that you can't fool them. I know she can smell things because she smells when there IS food, she just doesn't deduce where it is. It's weird. 

As for her expression, I agree it'll take more time. My other buns were easy, but for her it might be just more subtle. I need to learn more about her to find out how to communicate with her


----------



## kirbyultra

Yesterday I was snuggling with Kirby on the floor and I was petting him when I saw 1 thing of loose fur on his butt. I made sure to lovingly pet his head while I plucked it out. And as I did, he honked. LOL! I've never heard him honk before. I thought it was hysterical! He wasn't so pleased and ran away.


----------



## Kitty88

How funny, maybe Kirby and Chloe are talking on RO when we're not around! 

Yesterday I was leaning into Chloe's cage for a nose rub (by which I mean I crouched down next to her and rubbed my nose against hers, like any crazy rabbit lady would), which she loves. And I hadn't seen her all day so I guess she missed me(!) because as soon as our noses touched, she honked in my face! And I've never heard her honk before, either! She actually kinda scared the poop out of me cuz I wasn't expecting it. 

Maybe I WILL get a lick from her one day!


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby only licked me one time ever! I have heard him grunt and sneeze before. The honk was a new one LOL 

Kirby blogs on my blog every once in a while


----------



## Kitty88

I think I read an entry by him about piggy Miss Penny moving in with him.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, that was his 12th blog post. Kirby used to blog a lot more but lately, he's been busy ruling the nation. lol


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm so tired!! I just spent like 90 minutes or so doing 4 litter boxes and vacuuming all the hay and fur and other rabbity trash in the house. Had to put on my face mask to shield my mouth and nose from all the fur and dust flying around. That was a workout in and of itself. I can't believe no matter how often I vacuum, my Dyson manages to fill 2 canisters of dust, hay and fur every time. I could do it again in 2 hours and I'd have another 2 dusty canisters.. 

Husbun said that he felt really bad yesterday. I've been telling him stories daily of how Penny steals Kirby's food and yesterday he realized how much thinner Kirby looked. He said he could see Kirby's hips sticking out. I told him that as much as I like to think Kirby lost weight, he's just lost fur! He's not as fluffy looking as before and he looks more bony because his coat is a mess. 

I took away the spare litter box from Penny and Kirby. I liked the idea of having a spare one that was in easy reach of both buns because Kirby could eat more hay from it and Penny would have another access point to do her business. What I don't like is having to clean a 4th litter box. So I'm seeing if they do better with just one box for each bun this week. 

It's been interesting trying to feed Kirby lately. I've hand-fed Kirby his pellets one at a time (boy that took a while). I've also sneak-fed him behind Penny's back. I've also tried to pull switcheroos on Penny to keep her away from his food. I've barred her away from his food, but it was always sad to see them apart. As soon as I opened the gate again, Kirby went in there and shoved his head under her and they smooshed faces. It was sweet, they missed each other. They still don't snuggle and kiss but they enjoy each others company nonetheless.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 13, 2010 - sweet mercy of fur

I had a good time with the buns today. The pair had fun running around the bigger space I opened up just for them. Toby spent the day mostly sleeping and looking deliciously adorable. I had fantasies about putting his perfect little bunny body between 2 slices of white bread and nibbling him. LOL - I kid, I kid. I love him to pieces! Ya know what I mean. 

Well I was watching some YouTube when Kirby and Penny started to take turns bumping my feet. Penny was busy grooming my feet while His Majesty was demanding to be groomed. I pet him with my foot and he pancaked while satisfied. 

Later on I put them back in the pen and caught Kirby grooming Penny's head again. But he's learning to be gentler and Penny is liking it more. They still squash their noses together as they each want to be groomed but I have yet to see Kirby get any love.  Kirby mustve felt generous after all the love I gave him. Must be some sick love triangle:

I groom Kirby - Kirby grooms Penny - Penny grooms me.

Oh cruel fate. Must it be so?

Poor Kirby is losing so much fur. I can see the pink skin revealing itself in the neck area. His coat is really thinning out and looking really messy and shaggy. But he seems to be in very good spirits. In his previous molts he was not blowing it as quickly and he always seemed sad and bothered. I think Penny's company is helping him keep engaged in other studd and distracted from his furriness.  Admittedly in the last week or so I feel comfortable that they are bonded and I have left them to entertain each other a lot more. The whole month of April while I was bonding them and Penny's medical issues, I was so beyond stressed that I was like a madwoman. 

I just need some time to decompress. Even with my responsibility as a mod, I find myself being brief and abrupt in some of my responses where I used to put more thought into wording and so on. In real life I'm like completely judgmental and quick to form opinions, but I'm not without fault myself and I remain open to hear all sides but I can't keep my mouth shut most of the time. Here, I try to curb my instinct to blast and lay in the background until I have something valuable to say. Lately I either blurt something out or I don't say anything helpful at all and I am a bit disappointed in myself. I guess I'm just a bit tired and I need to step back a little. My rabbits are normally the source of my pleasure and happiness. I need to get back to that. In the last month, I thank God I have Toby. He has remained well behaved and grown more lovable and mature. He has given me zero issues and no drama, not even a bout of furry poos. He's just been a joy and I really needed that. Now that bonding is over and I think Penny's pressing issues are over I can relax around them too.  

Bunny spa this weekend is gonna be fun I think! I need a fun bunny event. Another thing that's been stressing me out is recently our shelter buns all seem to have bad problems of all kinds. We had a major tick and fur mite infestation too and it really wigged me out. I need POSITIVE bunny vibes!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

This is your king. Gimme all your craisins!


----------



## myheart

:roflmao:

Thanks for the laugh!!!

One ferocious little King there...!!!


----------



## hln917

Hell he can have anything he wants with that look!


----------



## kirbyultra

He gets everything he wants from me with just about any look. I think he's expanding his horizons with the new look :biggrin2:

Kirby lately has started to "flutter" in the morning to greet me. When I wake up and go into the rabbit room, the first thing he does is bounce on his feet and hop, like he's pacing back and forth and then he does a full-body shudder/shake of his fur once or twice. I call it "fluttering" :biggrin2: He only started to greet me this way since rooming with Penny. He used to not really react to whether I entered the room or not. I am glad he seems to want my attention more. He seems happier with the company of Penny but he wants more love and attention from me than before. It lays my worries to rest that my bonded boy wouldn't care for me anymore :hearts I couldn't stand it if that had happened. And I'm glad the opposite has occured. I really love getting my bunny's attention!

Isn't it silly how much bunny slaves need bunny love to validate their existence? lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

May 15, 2010 - Bunny Spa Day

Today was bunny spa day at Safe Haven Rabbit Rescue. I adopted Kirby from there so it was great to bring him back to show him off  And of course, show off his new girlfriend. Toby stayed home because he's like a grumpy old man who doesn't like people all up in his business  Well anyways, the royal couple got treated to a full body massage, thorough grooming, mani-pedi, and scent gland cleaning (peee-yew!)

I met Helen at Bunny Spa (hln917)! It was so great to finally meet her and her baby boy Baci. He's even more handsome in person! :shock: I loved his little Dutchie face and dark little eyes. He has a babyface. I feel bad about the wood pellets, girl! I made sure to donate extra to the bun buns. You're such a great person! I hope that bunny spa day was a huge success. I had a lot of fun meeting everyone and catching up with old friends.

Traveling an hour and a half one way to get to bunny spa was interesting. I was all prepared like a mom with my baby bag and back up everything (including a spare plastic bin) in case Penny peed or destroyed the kennel or if Kirby and Penny didn't get along in the car and I had to separate them while in moving traffic, or if we got stuck in traffic and somebunny needed water, or got hungry...! 

By some miracle, neither bun peed or pooped the ENTIRE trip, to and from! They've ridden in the car before and at a minimum they'd pee. And they would get pretty wigged out by the trip. I have to say that having their bondmate with them must've been comforting because both bunnies were calm and squished next to each other in the kennel. No bugged out eyes or anything! It was amazing.

And when they were at bunny spa with lots of strangers petting, holding and handling them, both bunnies were very well behaved. Penny was totally mellow which I expected. But Kirby was really calm. Last year at Bunny Spa, Kirby was NOT having it. He was clawing and digging, trying to escape at every turn. The people had to give up on trying to groom him because of how stressed out he was. But this year he might've actually enjoyed it. Helen held Kirby for a long time and he was good. No clawing or naughty bunny business. I thought Penny would lick everyone in sight today but no, she only licked me. I'm a little surprised, because when she was at Petco, she licked every human who would play with her. I guess that was her A game and now that she's got a forever home, she saves the best for mom. :biggrin2:

I was like "darn! I forgot my camera!" when I got in the car. I brought everything except that. But it turns out I was so busy juggling two buns in my arms there that I would've never had a chance to snap a pic. I hope the ladies there will share pictures! I think just about everyone there had a picture with my boy lol

I am so proud of my bunnies. They were such little angels! I'm glad having a friend has helped Kirby feel safer and more at ease in strange environments.  The trip was not nearly as stressful as I had prepared for, so I'm glad. 

They came home and I got the butt from Kirby for a little while. I left him and Penny alone the next 6 hours to chill. Kirby's all better now and he is not mad. Kirby and Penny didn't fight after going out either. I guess it's good that I brought them both together. 

Sad thing today though: I put a bandaid on this morning at home - I will spare you the gory details of why I put a bandaid on. The REALLY gory part is when I took the bandaid off, I didn't realize that the sticky part went over a part of my finger that's been healing for like a month. I didn't think anything of it because I thought it healed! I guess it didn't heal so well because when the bandaid came off, so did an entire patch of skin about the size of a dime. :X OW?! OMG it was horrible! Now my month-old wound on the joint of my finger is fully exposed and open again. It took SO long to heal because it's on a joint and my because I have retarded skin. GRRR. I have to take ibuprofen just to deal with the pain. This is NOT good. 

I may end up going to the dermatologist to have them prescribe some some good stuff. I don't feel comfortable putting my magic sauce on it now that I know it's a corticosteroid. Slapping a topical steroid on raw flesh is probably not smart :grumpy::grumpy::expressionless


----------



## kirbyultra

Helen - this one's for you! On the way home I told my husband how cool it was that the rabbit community was such a small world and he said it was amazing too. Then I told him, in my best Oprah cliffhanger voice:

"Helens who love rabbits... And the men who love them. Next - on Oprah today at 4:00." 

I don't watch Oprah! I just always see her ridiculous one-liner commercials on ABC!


----------



## Dragonrain

Bunny spa sounds fun, I wish I had gone. We don't have a car to get there though.

I'd have to bring my lops. Barnaby is way to nervous in new places. I took him outside once at my parents house, thinking he'd enjoy the fresh air and grass, and he was so scared that he screamed! :shock:

My lops though are usually pretty mellow, and will put up with pretty much anything as long as there's food involved.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I adopted Kirby from there so it was great to bring him back to show him off  And of course, show off his new girlfriend.





> Kirby and Penny were a hit b/c of their matching white paws. OMG thier pics do not do them justice. Both have great colorings(hubby was amazed at theircolor)and love Penny's long eyelashes. I'm jealous!





> Toby stayed home because he's like a grumpy old man who doesn't like people all up in his business





> I wish Toby came. That way Baci wouldn't have been the smallest of the buns.:biggrin2:





> I met Helen at Bunny Spa (hln917)! It was so great to finally meet her and her baby boy Baci. He's even more handsome in person! :shock:





> Baci thank you. Great finally meeting you too! I think I was just excited about meeting you as I was volunteering. Ok you're cool~ I like you.





> I was all prepared like a mom with my baby bag and back up everything (





> Shhh... don't tell hubby I told you, but he also had a "bunny bag" prepared for Baci and the ride was only 30 min. for him!:biggrin2:





> Helen held Kirby for a long time and he was good. No clawing or naughty bunny business.





> Umm, my arms are sore today!





> Sad thing today though: I put a bandaid on this morning at home - I will spare you the gory details of why I put a bandaid on. The REALLY gory part is when I took the bandaid off, I didn't realize that the sticky part went over a part of my finger that's been healing for like a month. I didn't think anything of it because I thought it healed! I guess it didn't heal so well because when the bandaid came off, so did an entire patch of skin about the size of a dime. :X OW?! OMG it was horrible! Now my month-old wound on the joint of my finger is fully exposed and open again. It took SO long to heal because it's on a joint and my because I have retarded skin. GRRR. I have to take ibuprofen just to deal with the pain. This is NOT good.
> 
> I may end up going to the dermatologist to have them prescribe some some good stuff. I don't feel comfortable putting my magic sauce on it now that I know it's a corticosteroid. Slapping a topical steroid on raw flesh is probably not smart :grumpy::grumpy::expressionless





> Funny b/c I left my wound on my chest uncovered so it can dry up to heal. Well I guess bad idea. From holding all the buns my shirt was pressing against the wound. I have to call the doctor to get a stronger prescription of antibiotic since it's not healing.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Helen - this one's for you! On the way home I told my husband how cool it was that the rabbit community was such a small world and he said it was amazing too. Then I told him, in my best Oprah cliffhanger voice:
> 
> "Helens who love rabbits... And the men who love them. Next - on Oprah today at 4:00."
> 
> I don't watch Oprah! I just always see her ridiculous one-liner commercials on ABC!


You write it in and I'll get the plane tickets! Watch us ending up on Maurry Povich instead!!!


----------



## hln917

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Bunny spa sounds fun, I wish I had gone. We don't have a car to get there though.
> 
> I'd have to bring my lops. Barnaby is way to nervous in new places. I took him outside once at my parents house, thinking he'd enjoy the fresh air and grass, and he was so scared that he screamed! :shock:
> 
> My lops though are usually pretty mellow, and will put up with pretty much anything as long as there's food involved.



Bummer, I would have came to get you, however you would have had to stay the entire day there! 

Everytime I went in to get a bun out of the carrier, their slaves would tell me how nervous the buns would be. However by the time they were sitting on the massage lap, they were all happy little buns!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I wouldn't have minded hanging out all day...maybe next time I'll find a way to get there.  Is it only once a year?

I highly doubt Barnaby would have been happy though. He doesn't even like to be petted or anything like that. It took me like 2 years just to get him to let me pet him without him getting scared and running away, and he's still not really a fan. He wasn't treated very well before I got him, the poor dear. He's made a lot of progress since I first got him, but really doesn't enjoy people's company. He gets very very nervous in new situations. Even just going to the vet - his vet now only has me bring him in if it's really absolutely necessary, because the amount of stress it causes him. I really try to just leave him alone and let him do his own thing most of the time. 

Luckily my lops, on the other hand, are very friendly


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Dragonrain wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny spa sounds fun, I wish I had gone. We don't have a car to get there though.
> 
> I'd have to bring my lops. Barnaby is way to nervous in new places. I took him outside once at my parents house, thinking he'd enjoy the fresh air and grass, and he was so scared that he screamed! :shock:
> 
> My lops though are usually pretty mellow, and will put up with pretty much anything as long as there's food involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, I would have came to get you, however you would have had to stay the entire day there!
> 
> Everytime I went in to get a bun out of the carrier, their slaves would tell me how nervous the buns would be. However by the time they were sitting on the massage lap, they were all happy little buns!
Click to expand...

I wasn't even planning on getting Kirby a BigWig treatment because of how stressed he was last year. I thought he'd just be there to support Penny, but he was swooped away by the shelter people who knew him before I even realized it. But he had a good time so I am glad!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aw I wouldn't have minded hanging out all day...maybe next time I'll find a way to get there.  Is it only once a year?
> 
> I highly doubt Barnaby would have been happy though. He doesn't even like to be petted or anything like that. It took me like 2 years just to get him to let me pet him without him getting scared and running away, and he's still not really a fan. He wasn't treated very well before I got him, the poor dear. He's made a lot of progress since I first got him, but really doesn't enjoy people's company. He gets very very nervous in new situations. Even just going to the vet - his vet now only has me bring him in if it's really absolutely necessary, because the amount of stress it causes him. I really try to just leave him alone and let him do his own thing most of the time.
> 
> Luckily my lops, on the other hand, are very friendly


Bunny spa was twice last year. Once in the spring and once in the fall  Turnout was good so they kept doing it this year  It would be so cool if you came too with your lops!


----------



## kirbyultra

Do you ever wonder how moms do it? I've seen stick-thin mothers hold their like 12 lb baby in their arms for hours! That's some seriously arm muscle! My 5 or 6 lbs bunny is peanuts compared to that kind of poundage. Penny was an easier bun to handle so I could use both hands to support her bum and be fairly certain she wouldn't scurry off  

Thanks for the compliments on the buns. Don't tell Kirby he's beautiful too often or it'll go to his head. :biggrin2:

Maybe by fall or next year's bunny spa, Toby will be better. He was hard to handle until he was 10 months old, and he's made pretty big behavioral improvements since then. He may be much more mellow in a few more months or a year. Then I can bring him :biggrin: 

Today at Petco, we got a new bun named Lindsey. She is a female Toby, slightly bigger body but otherwise almost exactly alike. I think my Toby is cuter still though. His head is still smaller and his eyes are small and dark like a baby. Toby'll probably never shed the baby look.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 16, 2010

Poor Penny is being taken off veggies for a little while to see if it resolves her soft poos. She is struggling a bit watching Kirby eat.









Look at her silly face.













Toby: "I wish, I wish, I wish mommy would give me a scritch."





"oooh it worked!"













:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

The little stinker Toby nipped me so hard that it broke skin tonight. He was camped outside of the rabbit room and Penny took the bait. Toby was pacing around, angling for a big lunge soon, I could tell  I rushed over to shoo him away. Sometimes he's ok and sometimes Toby gets super agitated by other buns and he will get very aggressive. Today was one of those days. 

He was NOT happy with me getting in between him and the baby gate and his "enemy" so he did his ninja nip on me. He nips SO fast that sometimes I am not even sure that he did it. I was convinced I just had a spasm or something cuz I barely saw Toby flinch but something really hurt on my foot. Sure enough I had a tiny bleeding puncture of a bunny nip. 

Toby has ninja-nipped me before. The time before last, when I was trimming his nails he ninja nipped me while running circles around me and I was so taken aback by his attacks. It really hurt and he bruised my legs quite a bit.  Sometimes Toby can be so mean. But I know it's not his fault, he is just scared and he acts out this way.


----------



## kirbyultra

Btw I screamed in pain and my hubby came to see what was the matter. He got so mad at Toby that he played big mean daddy for a minute. It was funny to watch because he's usually pushover daddy and I'm the mean mommy lol!


----------



## hln917

Poor Toby, leave the him alone!!!

I didn't realize how much bigger Kirby is. If you say Toby is similar or even smaller than Baci, then no wonder he didn't get along with Kirby. Perhaps he was afraid of Kirby's size?


----------



## kirbyultra

Size doesn't usually matter when it comes to bonding. There are plenty of big New Zealands paired with bitty nethie dwarfs out there, but since my Toby is so fearful to begin with it's very possible he saw Kirby as a threat from the beginning. He's been nutty against Kirby since he was 7 weeks old! Toby is special


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome pictures. I love the little white dot on Penny's nose, I don't think I noticed that before!

So sorry Toby bit you! I think it's so weird that I've had pet bunnies since I was like 3 but I've never been bitten by one hard enough that it broke the skin. I'd imagine it's pretty painful.

Do you know what breed Toby is, or is he a mix?


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Awesome pictures. I love the little white dot on Penny's nose, I don't think I noticed that before!
> 
> So sorry Toby bit you! I think it's so weird that I've had pet bunnies since I was like 3 but I've never been bitten by one hard enough that it broke the skin. I'd imagine it's pretty painful.
> 
> Do you know what breed Toby is, or is he a mix?


Penny's little white mark is very easy to miss! People think she might have some dutch in her because of her white sock and the little white mark on her nose. It's possible! She has a bit of dutchish behavior.

Toby's nips are by far the most painful! Penny is next (she has VERY sharp teeth even though she chews a ton of hay), and Kirby last. Then again, Kirby could chomp off my right arm and I'd still be in heaven sitting next to him 

Toby is mostly dwarf, and part mini rex (maybe). He has a dwarf personality for sure, and he's small. His ears are a little bit big for his head as a dwarf, but not too big for his body. He's only 3.1 lbs.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 17, 2010 - Improvement to the hay rack

Because of Ari's hay rack post in her blog, I decided to hack up a cereal box and line Toby's hay rack today. :biggrin:







Here's the back. I double lined the back corners with the nutrition facts column.





Toby: "Let's see here..."





Toby: "Ok, I approve!"




:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I love dwarfs. Nethies are my favorite rabbit breed (shh, don't tell my bunnies I said that!). I know some people don't like their personalities, but I love them! I really miss having one, but wasn't ready to get another one for awhile after Zeus died - and then ended up taking in my lops, so I don't think I'll get another nethie anytime soon. But definatly in the future!


----------



## kirbyultra

Nethies are too cute for words. I hope you get one one day soon  You just never know what bunny will come into your life.


----------



## kirbyultra

So last time it was litter box cleaning day, I took away the extra litter box that was used to lure Penny into doing her bizzy there. I am back down to one box per bun. Much more manageable. Four boxes in one day was too much for me. I don't know how or why, I always end up in a big sweaty mess when I clean all their boxes and give them fresh ones. How do YOU clean litter boxes? Maybe I'm doing it wrong!

Every 3 days I take all the boxes and I dump all the contents. Then I give each box a thorough water rinse to rid the bits of hay and wet woody bits, then I pour a little white vinegar in if there are any stains. Then I give them a thorough rinse to get the vinegar out. The rinsing is done in the tub so I think all the bending over is what tires me out. All the boxes get a towel dry, then it's off to get a fresh layer of newspaper, pine pellet and hay. Is that more or less how other people do it? Does anyone else feel exhausted after litter box cleaning? 

Today was actually day 4. I guess I forgot over the weekend  Miss Penny let me know her disapproval of the sanitation conditions by digging up half her litter box and dusting the rabbit room with wet wood pellet bits  Not happy, but it was my fault I forgot  What a demanding bun. She doles out punishment for laziness!


----------



## ariusshadow

I clean my boxes about the same way... Dump the contents, quick rinse, towel dry, refill with litter. But because the wood pellets clump a bit, I'm cutting costs by using a cat scoop for the urine areas. When the box is fuller of feces, I dump the whole thing for a fresh change. 

Also, the hay rack looks awesome. Kirby going to get one, too?


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Toby's nips are by far the most painful! Penny is next (she has VERY sharp teeth even though she chews a ton of hay), and Kirby last. Then again, Kirby could chomp off my right arm and I'd still be in heaven sitting next to him


You'd be sitting there like, "'tis but a flesh wound!", then go on petting him 

Sorry, dork moment. lol


----------



## hln917

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Toby's nips are by far the most painful! Penny is next (she has VERY sharp teeth even though she chews a ton of hay), and Kirby last. Then again, Kirby could chomp off my right arm and I'd still be in heaven sitting next to him
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be sitting there like, "'tis but a flesh wound!", then go on petting him
> 
> Sorry, dork moment. lol
Click to expand...

You kidding? ALL her limbs can be chomped off and still "tis a flesh wound, now honey can you pick me up to go pet Toby now?":biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Your litter box cleaning technique sounds almost exactly the same as mine. For my three bunnies, I have 3 boxes too.

If cleaning them all in one day really tires you out, have you ever thought of cleaning one a day? Like still cleaning them every 3 days, but don't have them all on the same 3 day cleaning schedule. Does that make sense? Then you just have to keep track of which box you need to clean when, but will only have to clean one a day instead of all of them. I guess it depends on if you'd rather clean them all the same day and get it over with, then have a break from cleaning them for a few days, or if you'd rather clean more often but less at a time.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> If cleaning them all in one day really tires you out, have you ever thought of cleaning one a day? Like still cleaning them every 3 days, but don't have them all on the same 3 day cleaning schedule. Does that make sense? Then you just have to keep track of which box you need to clean when, but will only have to clean one a day instead of all of them. I guess it depends on if you'd rather clean them all the same day and get it over with, then have a break from cleaning them for a few days, or if you'd rather clean more often but less at a time.


Yeeeah, I did inadvertently do that for a couple of weeks when Toby and the pair's litter boxes were out of sync. I think I was more annoyed by doing that than anything else because it's like every single day I had to whip out all the tools LOL 

The unfortunate thing about my living situation is that my husband is allergic to hay. I have to keep the bins of hay stored away in the closet and I have to heave that bin in and outta the closet each time it's litter box cleaning time. (When I feed them a handful twice a day, I have a smaller bin that weighs just a couple lbs, but it's not enough to throw in their litter boxes). Now that I think of it, it's all this heaving of 20lb boxes and bending and squatting and standing up that makes me work up a sweat LOL :biggrin:

Sometimes it even helps remind me that I forgot about litter boxes when all 3 of the boxes are start to smell funny LOL Ever since I moved Toby to the living room, his litter box lets me know when it's day 4! I'd be sitting there watching tv and he'd be doing his business....I'll start to get a whiff of it. Whoo! You know when it's ripe! :biggrin2::shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Toby's nips are by far the most painful! Penny is next (she has VERY sharp teeth even though she chews a ton of hay), and Kirby last. Then again, Kirby could chomp off my right arm and I'd still be in heaven sitting next to him
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be sitting there like, "'tis but a flesh wound!", then go on petting him
> 
> Sorry, dork moment. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You kidding? ALL her limbs can be chomped off and still "tis a flesh wound, now honey can you pick me up to go pet Toby now?":biggrin2:
Click to expand...

:laugh::roflmao: 
You guys know me too well... 

I look at this and I just think it's harmlessly adorable. He's probably thinkin' "LUNCH!"


----------



## Dragonrain

lol! :biggrin: 



> Yeeeah, I did inadvertently do that for a couple of weeks when Toby and the pair's litter boxes were out of sync. I think I was more annoyed by doing that than anything else because it's like every single day I had to whip out all the tools LOL
> 
> The unfortunate thing about my living situation is that my husband is allergic to hay. I have to keep the bins of hay stored away in the closet and I have to heave that bin in and outta the closet each time it's litter box cleaning time. (When I feed them a handful twice a day, I have a smaller bin that weighs just a couple lbs, but it's not enough to throw in their litter boxes). Now that I think of it, it's all this heaving of 20lb boxes and bending and squatting and standing up that makes me work up a sweat LOL



Makes sense! I kind of had to learn to rotate my cleaning schedules because of all the pets I have. I use to clean them all up on the same day, but I would literally be cleaning like all day long, so I don't usually do them all on the same day anymore unless I'm feeling really ambitious and want the house to be really clean.

I'm allergic to hay too. I keep most of my hay stored but then use one of those big tupperware containers filled with hay so I can feed them easily without having to drag out the box. It's big enough that I can fit enough hay even to fill their litter boxes on cleaning days, but it has a cover and stuff so I just cover it when I'm not using it and it doesn't usually bother my allergies too much. No more than just being exposed the the hay in the hay racks and litter boxes does.

It's harder to clean when you live in an apartment. I remember when I still lived with my parents and had rabbits, I would just take the dirty litter boxes outside and clean them in the yard with the hose.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, we don't have space to put a big tupperware plastic bin in the rabbit room  Well, we sorta do but... my husband is all like "I can't work on my computer" when I put too much hay there, airtight or not. So we put it in the closet where I have to lift it in and out.  Whatever!


----------



## ariusshadow

Our hay is stored in a pair of garbage bags at the moment... And a Rubbermaid tote. xD Because we split a bail and had no idea what to do with it. o.o Ecresi had the idea to put her half in a tote, but we had it in a garbage bag... And with nowhere to store it... That wouldn't have ended well with free-ranging buns.  Actually, even with the two smaller bags... Jasper helps herself when left out. xD But at least she's not tearing at the bag and stuff. ._. We were afraid she'd try to eat the plastic, too. Dx


----------



## kirbyultra

Attention all Rabbit Nation readers!

Since Kirby blogs on RO occasionally, Toby now has his own facebook. 

Look him up!


----------



## ariusshadow

*Squeak* If I didn't hate MySpace and Facebook, I'd actually check it out.  Kind of awesome, though. So long has he doesn't get hooked on the farming games. -_-


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, no, he's not a farmer.


----------



## ariusshadow

Thank Bun!
My boyfriend did Cafe World for a long time. Dx He was sucked in. Pretty sure he still does it, but not as prolifically anymore. Dx


----------



## kirbyultra

I am in shock. I made a huge mistake. I accidentally let Kirby out without closing Toby's cage. They were fighting before I knew it and the entire living room is now covered in Kirby's fur. Kirby has a body loose fur on him. I'm so upset.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh god. Look at the damage Toby did to Kirby in less than 1 minute. 





It was all my fault.


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 13
 it's me again, kirby, your king! 

nation, today i come to you with a heavy heart... we were attacked by the traitor, a bunny named toby. it's inexcusable. look what he did to me. he pulled out all my furz. my fur that i've been growing for a month. it's all on the floor  all those grey and black patches on the carpet are my furz. 




he made me look like i have wings. but it was all the fur that was sticking out of my belly. how terrible. i tell you, i have done nothing to cause this attack. but we are a nation of peace. i won't fight back. mommy will deal with his insubordination.

poopy penny peed in the condo and made mommy mad. she told me and penny to play on the floor while she cleaned up. i went outside where penny wouldn't follow me. but outside there was toby! and he saw me and raced down his chateau to chase me around. mommy wasn't there to stop him! i ran and ran, made lots of noise, I ran into the furniture and thumped my feet. then i saw her come, but toby wouldn't let go. i was so scared, i just kept running. my fur was already on the floor and he was wedging his head under my belly to bite my belly fur. 

finally mommy came with the baby gate to shoo him back into his chateau and closed the door. i hid under the couch. when it was safe, i ran back home. this is all stinky penny's fault. if she hadn't peed, this wouldn't have happened 





don't be so satisfied with yourself, toby. one day i'll get you back.




:dutch


----------



## hln917

I'm sorry Kirby but you had me in stitches reading your blog that I also read it to the hubby aloud. (He was wondering why I was having a spaz attack!)

Hope you're feeling much better and that beautiful furz will come out again.....


----------



## ariusshadow

Poor Kirby~ 
I hope he feels better. I gave my two girls each a small chunk of apple to make them feel better after being in a tussle. Then all was forgiven.


----------



## missyscove

Poor Kirby! It must be so hard to deal with your citizens. 

I have two different litterbox setups. Fiona has a square box with feline pine and a stitching screen. Every day (usually twice a day) she get's her poops dumped off the stitching screen and her wet pellets scooped out and we add in more pellets maybe every 3 days when it starts to get low. I only give the box a real thorough scrub maybe once a month.

Timmy has two square litterboxes - one he naps in and the other is under his hay rack and he uses that one as his litterbox. He destroys the stitching screen if we give him one, so he keeps his box "au naturel" - just the feline pine and whatever hay falls in. His gets spot cleaned every day and dumped out about once a week.


----------



## kirbyultra

*missyscove wrote: *


> Poor Kirby! It must be so hard to deal with your citizens.
> 
> I have two different litterbox setups. Fiona has a square box with feline pine and a stitching screen. Every day (usually twice a day) she get's her poops dumped off the stitching screen and her wet pellets scooped out and we add in more pellets maybe every 3 days when it starts to get low. I only give the box a real thorough scrub maybe once a month.


What is a stitching screen??


----------



## kirbyultra

Ooooh that Penny. She's always doing SOMETHING to piss me off. 

If she hadn't peed in the bunny condo, I wouldn't have let Kirby out and Toby wouldn't have gotten into a big fight with Kirby. Now, she's totally testing me by destroying her litter box. I've spent all afternoon going in there and yelling at her "no!" and stomping. She doesn't get it. I patted her butt to shoo her away and she'd hesitantly leave but as soon as I leave the scene, she's back in the litter box and digging and tearing again. 

I have discovered the weapon! Spray bottle, set to water gun stream! Squirt to the head does the job. It *really* bothers her and she runs away, shaking off the water. Nothing else seems to work. Soon as I catch her in the act she'll get a squirt. Hope that she gets the idea after a little conditioning. 

Ok, and I get a little satisfaction from firing a squirt bottle at her LOL She's so naughty!


----------



## ariusshadow

I'm actually on the warpath with my male. I'm about at my wit's end. And a squirt bottle was next on my mind. >:3 Getting one tomorrow.

Cheers to the Squirt Brigade


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> Cheers to the Squirt Brigade


There's so much civil unrest in the rabbit world lately. :biggrin2:


----------



## ariusshadow

Yes, but at least we have holy tools of peace. :biggrin2:
I hope Nymh and Penny both get the idea. Best of luck to you.


----------



## kirbyultra

And to you!


----------



## kherrmann3

Sorry to hear about Toby chomping on poor Kirby.  Bunny fur always looks worse than it is (because I'm convinced that it "explodes" once away from its source-animal). Did you check Kirby over for bites? I couldn't feel my Toby's cuts until a day later (the scabs were noticeable by then). I hope that he is OK!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> I'm convinced that it "explodes" once away from its source-animal


LOL yeah - some of it was "explosive" but there were a LOT of big, big tufts that just almost allows you to count nip for nip how many mouthfuls Toby got  My poor Kirby. :tears2:

I felt Kirby all over yesterday and he didn't flinch or anything so there must not have been anything serious, but I'll feel him over in a bit for any scabs. I think Toby got a lot of fur, I'd be surprised if he got flesh bites because Toby tends to nip superficially and SUPER fast. He's more about quantity than depth, thankfully. 

In fact, I was on the receiving end of some Toby ninja nips just this morning. I had just vacuumed his cage very thoroughly the other day and it's now COVERED in his guard fur. So I new it was time to do a very thorough brushing whether he liked it or not. So I holed up with him in the hallway to contain the mess. I put up a xpen, threw a chair there, grabbed a towel and garbage can and went to work. I am pretty sure I pulled out enough fur to make 2 other bunnies. I could have gone on and on with him (I might try again tomorrow) but my allergies got the best of me, even with a mask on, and we had to stop. I had enough time left to just clip his nails again and that was it. MAN how did he grow his nails so long so quick?! I just did his nails not long ago. Sheesh.


----------



## kirbyultra

Time to snorgle Kirby.


----------



## Dragonrain

Poor Kirby! 

I was so upset when my boys got in a fight. There were clumps of fur all over the bunny room. It's good I guess that you can't really see where they have the missing fur afterwards, but a day or so after one of my boys fights I was brushing Barnaby and found all these bald spots on him. :grumpy

Check Kirby for scabs today, just in case. I didn't feel Barnaby's bites right after it happened, but the next day he had a bunch of scabs. I was so afraid that they would abscess, but luckily he healed up just fine.


----------



## missyscove

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Kirby! It must be so hard to deal with your citizens.
> 
> I have two different litterbox setups. Fiona has a square box with feline pine and a stitching screen. Every day (usually twice a day) she get's her poops dumped off the stitching screen and her wet pellets scooped out and we add in more pellets maybe every 3 days when it starts to get low. I only give the box a real thorough scrub maybe once a month.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a stitching screen??
Click to expand...

Turns out it's actually called plastic mesh canvas. It's basically a plastic screen meant for sewing on. I originally got the idea from Pet_bunny, but I can't seem to find his pictures of it at the moment.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ohh, I have seen that before. That seems like a good idea. You put the wood pellets over or under it?


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Ooooh that Penny. She's always doing SOMETHING to p*ss me off.


Awww, now I feel bad for her. Perhaps she's just looking for some bun loving attention!


----------



## missyscove

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Ohh, I have seen that before. That seems like a good idea. You put the wood pellets over or under it?



I put the wood pellets under it. Basically the idea is that the pee goes through and the pellets absorb the pee, but the poops don't mix in with it. It prevents a lot of waste of the dry, unused wood pellets when I used to try and fish out the poops.

I also like it because it's easy to keep an eye on how much and what sort of poop they're producing. If we clean them every day, it's really easy to see if they've stopped pooping.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Christina!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh that Penny. She's always doing SOMETHING to p*ss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, now I feel bad for her. Perhaps she's just looking for some bun loving attention!
Click to expand...

It is possible that she was just doing it for attention. But all the same, she needs to learn that she will not be rewarded when she has been bad.

I sat for about a half hour with her on my chest today watching yesterday's episode of V. She was sitting nicely for it but then suddenly tried to break loose. I had to hold her down because Toby was on the ground and if he gets a whiff of her, he'll come charging. She kept trying to run away and then she finally nipped my boob. Ow.....:grumpy:


----------



## kirbyultra

I feel pretty crappy tonight. There are times I wish I could catch a **** break with the allergies and now is one of them. I can't breathe through my nose at all. It's so bad that when I swallow, my sinuses are blocked so far up that my ears pop. I choke when I eat because I can't breathe through my nose and I have to choose whether to chew or to take a breath.

It's just never been this bad for such a long time. It's been a terru le few weeks. I feel like maybe I made a monumental mistake getting a third bunny. Maybe I can't handle it? I don't know anymore. Penny and I got off on the wrong foot. I've been pretty angry with her throughout her time here so far, with some shiny spots when we share good moments. I can tell I don't have the same attachment to her the way I do for Kirby or even Toby. The first many months I had Toby though I had a lot of angry moments with him, but I felt some protectiveness of him because he was a baby bun. With Penny I just feel like every time I look at her I may find that she's destroyed something else or eaten all the hay or peed on something or pooped a pile on the rug. She is constantly the reason I need to get down on my hands and knees to clean. It's so stressful having her that I can't afford any time to just enjoy her. By the time I finish clearing her messes up I'm exhausted and I can't wait to get out of her pen. I resent her for constantly eating all the hay and drinking all the water that I put out for two buns. When I wake up in the morning my Kirby is starving to run out of the cage so I can give him some hay because she ate everything in both their litter boxes overnight. It pains me even though I know Kirby is probably fine and I just need to give him some alone time with some hay. Stuff she does just annoys me. Sometimes makes my blood boil. And the everlasting stuffy and runny nose (it's possible to have both at once 24/7 apparently!) is just making me resent her more and more. 

I don't mistreat her in any way, though. I do make it a point to play with her even if I'm dog tired and dirty from cleaning up after her. But most of the time I'm just not in the mood. She is like a puppy... Every time I walk into the room she hops up to greet me on hind legs without fail. I used to give her a little pet or a scritch every time but lately I'm just not up for it. Half the time I give her a smile and half the time I give her some petting. 

I feel like a burned out newborn mom with too many kids... It's stupid and I am venting... I know I'm just looking for something to blame and Penny is a natural target. I used to blame Toby quite a bit, but now he's an angel (mostly). I wish I had separated them without introducing another rabbit. Then both buns would be happy and maybe my allergies wouldn't be so miserable. I wonder at night when I have the most trouble breathing whether adopting Penny was a mistake. I still don't know how to deal. I just wish there was a way for me to connect with her in a way that is deeper than where we are now. Anyone who's followed my blog from last year knows that I have a really deep connection with Kirby and fought my way into his heart. Here is this bunny now, who opens her heart to me on an hourly basis and it's like I just can't find it in me to reach out to her. I don't know why it's so different with Penny.  Right now I'm basically frustrated and ashamed of myself for having these feelings about Penny.


----------



## ariusshadow

You shouldn't feel ashamed. Nymh and I are going through a similar problem at the moment. Because he's a Jersey Woolly, and too cute for me to consider giving him away, and because he used to be my best friend's, I feel obligated to just get over it. I'm probably never going to give Nymh away, even if he terrorizes me and my buns into the padded room (or cage, as the case may be). When you hold him, he may *want* to fight, and run, but he behaves, and deals. Maybe a nip, but nothing intense. I found something that may or may not work better than the squirt gun, though. I don't know if you've tried it on Penny. Nymh's litter training out of cage leaves much to be desired, but I can just sweep it up (thank gawd for *painted* hardwood. ). But he terrorizes Jasper (because they're male / female, and neither are fixed). I got tired of it. And scruffed him. I never saw him leave her alone like he did after that. He didn't get offended, (Jasper thumps when scruffed. I don't do it often, but when I do, they REALLY hate it.) just behaved. Like "O_O Ok mom rules, I give!". It might seem a bit rough, but if they don't like it the first time, or maybe even the third time, they might get the idea. It all depends on the bun. But it works with Nymh. I haven't needed to scruff him since. 
I hope you and Penny work things out. Hell, I hope Nymh and I work things out. Just have to find the punishment that works, I think. For Jasper, you touch her sides (as though to pick her up), and she's an angel for the next week or more. Which, for some reason amuses me a little.  For Luna, a blow on the face chills her out. 
Do you take allergy pills?


----------



## kirbyultra

I've been on a lot of allergy pills. They are not working. 

Her behavior problems are a cakewalk compared to my inability to breathe 24/7.

Just woke up to a hungry Kirby. All the hay is gone again. I closed off her section of the cage and I'm feeding Kirby separately. I gave them both a ton of hay, their morning pellets and Kirby got his salad. Well not his full salad. Just what I could muster up at 6:30am. Kirby is very hungry. Penny is as eager as usual. Kirby had the last bit of lettuce in his mouth, already totally chewing it inside his mouth when Penny tried to do what looked like tongueing him to get his lettuce. Geez. 

Penny's soft poo and excess cecals seem better after almost a week of being off veggies. I gotta give her more hay at night to fill her up. I think I could probably give her one big romaine leaf a twice a day and it won't harm her. I feel bad that she has to watch Kirby eat a plate of greens and she doesn't get any.


----------



## kirbyultra

This is Kirby.





This is Kirby.




Now we all know the Nintendo Kirby eats other creatures to get his powers. My Kirby's powers include, but are not limited to, being lazy and transforming into a throw rug.





When Kirby #1 eats my Kirby, the result is... unimaginable.





Wow.





Clearly, I am up way too early and got too little sleep. Either that or my buns have gone wild.


----------



## Dragonrain

Lol that last picture of Penny is priceless! 

I almost named my Zeus Kirby after Nintendo Kirby, but the name didn't fit him.


----------



## JadeIcing

What do you know of Pennys life before the shelter?


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> What do you know of Pennys life before the shelter?


None... I can speculate but I don't know anything except what was on the paper. She was owner surrendered because her owner was moving to another state. She is a pet store bun and she is supposedly 2 years old. 

I think it's always sad to leave a place after you've been there for 2 years no matter if it was a loving owner or just an ok owner. I don't know if she was loved (I personally cannot imagine a loving owner surrendering their animal after 2 years just because she/he was moving to a different state... but what do I know?). I think she was in decent care because her digestive health is alright, but not by a very knowledgeable owner because of all the other medical issues she had. To be honest, I feel so awful for her that no matter how mad she makes me I would never do anything to make her unhappy. I get frustrated with her a lot but I still do what's best for her, like I would my other buns. I don't want it to be interpreted as me withholding food and water from her -- she has a soft poo problem that is bordering on wet/runny! I'm trying out different things to make her healthy. I'm slowly figuring out the best food to give her and in what amount. 

BTW our shelter is the city shelter. The rescue volunteers I work with have a special relationship with the city shelter where we don't work for the shelter (they don't pay us or anything) but they trust us like 100% to handle the rabbits and take them to our own vets, to Petco for adoption events, pull out a sick bun for medical foster, and so on. They practically don't do anything for the rabbits other than neuter/spay and routine checks to administer post-op pain meds, and make sure nobunny is missing from their cage. So when someone comes to surrender a bun, they do it with the shelter. Unfortunately what they input into the computer is what we get. I wish the rabbit savvy volunteers could talk to the owner first hand to ask for more information but the situation is such that it isn't our place  Before our rescue started to work with the city shelter, they used to pretty much euthanize all the rabbits that came in. Sometimes they'd adopt it out to a different rescue program but by and large, rabbits would come in and they wouldn't know what to do with it. If it was still there in a few days, the longest standing bun in the cage would be put down  Since our rescue group came in to take over handling the rabbits for the city, we can pretty much count the # of buns euthanized because of space on 2 hands (and it was because the shelter did it behind our backs). Some buns are in poor condition and pass in vet care, but at least we gave them a fighting chance.


----------



## undergunfire

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It's just never been this bad for such a long time. It's been a terru le few weeks. I feel like maybe I made a monumental mistake getting a third bunny. Maybe I can't handle it? I don't know anymore. Penny and I got off on the wrong foot. I've been pretty angry with her throughout her time here so far, with some shiny spots when we share good moments. I can tell I don't have the same attachment to her the way I do for Kirby or even Toby. The first many months I had Toby though I had a lot of angry moments with him, but I felt some protectiveness of him because he was a baby bun. With Penny I just feel like every time I look at her I may find that she's destroyed something else or eaten all the hay or peed on something or pooped a pile on the rug. She is constantly the reason I need to get down on my hands and knees to clean. It's so stressful having her that I can't afford any time to just enjoy her. By the time I finish clearing her messes up I'm exhausted and I can't wait to get out of her pen. I resent her for constantly eating all the hay and drinking all the water that I put out for two buns. When I wake up in the morning my Kirby is starving to run out of the cage so I can give him some hay because she ate everything in both their litter boxes overnight. It pains me even though I know Kirby is probably fine and I just need to give him some alone time with some hay. Stuff she does just annoys me. Sometimes makes my blood boil. And the everlasting stuffy and runny nose (it's possible to have both at once 24/7 apparently!) is just making me resent her more and more.
> 
> I don't mistreat her in any way, though. I do make it a point to play with her even if I'm dog tired and dirty from cleaning up after her. But most of the time I'm just not in the mood. She is like a puppy... Every time I walk into the room she hops up to greet me on hind legs without fail. I used to give her a little pet or a scritch every time but lately I'm just not up for it. Half the time I give her a smile and half the time I give her some petting.



I sometimes feel the same way about Molly! I really love her and I am glad she's bonded to Morgan and making him happy...but darnit, she's a pain in my butt! I now have to cage Morgan because of her potty habits and its really an emotional battle for me right now....I have been putting off caging them, but every morning I wake up and all of the hay is gone and she has peed/pooped up a storm in front of Marlin's cage (on the carpet/mats I have down).


----------



## kirbyultra

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I sometimes feel the same way about Molly! I really love her and I am glad she's bonded to Morgan and making him happy...but darnit, she's a pain in my butt! I now have to cage Morgan because of her potty habits and its really an emotional battle for me right now....I have been putting off caging them, but every morning I wake up and all of the hay is gone and she has peed/pooped up a storm in front of Marlin's cage (on the carpet/mats I have down).


That's part of it too -- I feel like Penny's making Kirby suffer because of her antics causing me to have to curb her enthusiasm  Kirby isn't used to that. He loves to roam and I just have to let him because he has eyes that make me do anything he wants.  There are entire afternoons that I lock Penny in and I let Kirby free roam. It's not ideal for a bonded pair but if it means taking something away from Kirby, I just cannot deal. So far, their bond hasn't been worse off for it. And letting Penny out alongside Kirby is completely out of the question. Her litter habits are tolerated in the rabbit room that's been proofed for disaster but the living room -- my husband would be really, really upset if she ruined the carpet.


----------



## kirbyultra

*missyscove wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I have seen that before. That seems like a good idea. You put the wood pellets over or under it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the wood pellets under it. Basically the idea is that the pee goes through and the pellets absorb the pee, but the poops don't mix in with it. It prevents a lot of waste of the dry, unused wood pellets when I used to try and fish out the poops.
> 
> I also like it because it's easy to keep an eye on how much and what sort of poop they're producing. If we clean them every day, it's really easy to see if they've stopped pooping.
Click to expand...

While I check out the plastic stitch things, I am contemplating this. I should have been saving up all my points but I gave up after a while. Now I totally regret it because I so want this litter box! For 1100 points Feline Pine points LOL 

http://www.felinepinelitterbox.com/


----------



## JadeIcing

She reminds me of a few of the bunnies I have worked with that were fed when their owners remembered. They seem to always eat more as if they are not sure when the next meal is coming. Sometimes the bunnies are aggressive with food sometimes they seem to have a never ending tummy.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's very possible. It'll probably take a few months before she is comfortable that food is a standard here. If she knows what her slaves are like, she'll soon learn that food is something we love to have around.


----------



## JadeIcing

Some get used to it some don't. I hope with an awesome home like yours she will come around.


----------



## hln917

> It's harder to clean when you live in an apartment. I remember when I still lived with my parents and had rabbits, I would just take the dirty litter boxes outside and clean them in the yard with the hose.


That's what I do now since it's warmer.Hose it down and let it soak in vinegar. Sebastian and the girls both have spare soI let one soak outside and give them the spare one. With the community one, I'll switch out Baci's, let the big one soak then switch back and clean Baci's It is very time consuming!


----------



## hln917

> While I check out the plastic stitch things, I am contemplating this. I should have been saving up all my points but I gave up after a while. Now I totally regret it because I so want this litter box! For 1100 points Feline Pine points LOL
> 
> http://www.felinepinelitterbox.com/


You do find the coolest items! If the horse litter wasn't accessible, I'd definitely buy a couple! Just can't justify purchasing 4 at $24. each.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It's very possible. It'll probably take a few months before she is comfortable that food is a standard here. If she knows what her slaves are like, she'll soon learn that food is something we love to have around.


Give her time, perhaps Ali is right and she will come around and realize she doesn't have to worry about her next meal! She'll come to see how lucky she is now with you and hubby as her slaves!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> While I check out the plastic stitch things, I am contemplating this. I should have been saving up all my points but I gave up after a while. Now I totally regret it because I so want this litter box! For 1100 points Feline Pine points LOL
> 
> http://www.felinepinelitterbox.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do find the coolest items! If the horse litter wasn't accessible, I'd definitely buy a couple! Just can't justify purchasing 4 at $24. each.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's expensive outright. Maybe if I save enough Feline Pine points (points are on the back of every bag) I can get it for free. The redemption offer is good till 12/31/10. I wonder how close I'll come. But I mean, someone out there must make a cheap one similar in stylesomewhere? I will keep looking! But nothing I love more than freeeee


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> It's harder to clean when you live in an apartment. I remember when I still lived with my parents and had rabbits, I would just take the dirty litter boxes outside and clean them in the yard with the hose.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I do now since it's warmer.Hose it down and let it soak in vinegar. Sebastian and the girls both have spare soI let one soak outside and give them the spare one. With the community one, I'll switch out Baci's, let the big one soak then switch back and clean Baci's It is very time consuming!
Click to expand...


I have often fantasized how great it'd be to have a backyard where I could hose down litter boxes without fear of wetting the floor or getting loose wood bits on the floor and junk. I have to be so careful dumping the litter box contents indoors 

I have a spare litter box that I could switch out for Kirby while I clean his dirty one -that's a good idea. I always worry Kirby'll poop when I am cleaning his box. The spare on was Penny's until I got her an even bigger one for her highness. I should do that!


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Some get used to it some don't. I hope with an awesome home like yours she will come around.



I hope she does too. 

I remember Kirby used to eat like mad too. He ate EVERYTHING I gave him in one single sitting. I also remember that when he woke up one day and snapped out of it, took his time eating... I thought he was sick and took him to the vet LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

Bonus: Lady Penny pictures! She always looks silly and goofy!


















Wait that's not Penny. Kirby, what are you doing in this photo shoot?
Kirby: "I'm pretending to be Penny."
__________________________________________________________





"it's so tiring being a girl."




"this spot looks nice"





**flop*




"oh! *how silly of me. don't look at my lady parts! that's private!"









Kirby prefers a sunnier spot in the room to work on his tan.





I really love Kirby's shiny fur. Look at him, sleeping and sunning!





Toby may actually be a vampire bun




:dutch


----------



## ariusshadow

Welp, you've done it. I've fallen in love with Penny's one little sock and now squee when I see her picture.  Thanks a pile.


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> Welp, you've done it. I've fallen in love with Penny's one little sock and now squee when I see her picture.  Thanks a pile.


For the record, my sweet Kirby has a black sock too  It's the same paw as Penny's.


----------



## missyscove

*hln917 wrote: *


> While I check out the plastic stitch things, I am contemplating this. I should have been saving up all my points but I gave up after a while. Now I totally regret it because I so want this litter box! For 1100 points Feline Pine points LOL
> 
> http://www.felinepinelitterbox.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do find the coolest items! If the horse litter wasn't accessible, I'd definitely buy a couple! Just can't justify purchasing 4 at $24. each.
Click to expand...

This would be so perfect if it had 2 of the sifting trays
Then you'd have poops on top, dry pellets in the middle, and sawdust on the bottom!


----------



## missyscove

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> Welp, you've done it. I've fallen in love with Penny's one little sock and now squee when I see her picture.  Thanks a pile.


Me too :biggrin:
It's all so very Michael Jackson.


----------



## ariusshadow

*missyscove wrote: *


> *ariusshadow wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, you've done it. I've fallen in love with Penny's one little sock and now squee when I see her picture.  Thanks a pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too :biggrin:
> It's all so very Michael Jackson.
Click to expand...

You made me lol and scare my rat. xD

@Helen: I know he does. But I fell in love with his chest pattern long before I fell in love with Penny's sock.  And, for some reason, I think her sock's cuter. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *ariusshadow wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, you've done it. I've fallen in love with Penny's one little sock and now squee when I see her picture.  Thanks a pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too :biggrin:
> It's all so very Michael Jackson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made me lol and scare my rat. xD
> 
> @Helen: I know he does. But I fell in love with his chest pattern long before I fell in love with Penny's sock.  And, for some reason, I think her sock's cuter. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Ugh! Not possible! The King is so offended. :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *ariusshadow wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, you've done it. I've fallen in love with Penny's one little sock and now squee when I see her picture.  Thanks a pile.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my sweet Kirby has a black sock too  It's the same paw as Penny's.
Click to expand...

OH cruds. I mean white sock. 

I need some sleep!


----------



## kirbyultra

I was playing with different ISO settings on my point and shoot camera tonight just cuz I had it in my hand and was too lazy to turn on the big lamp in the living room. 

Why was my camera in my hand? Because I was busy terrorizing Toby around the living room and I was getting it all on video. I gotta upload this stuff. More tomorrow.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Because I was busy terrorizing Toby around the living room and I was getting it all on video.


One night he's going to break out and sneak into your room to nip on your toes while you're sleeping! Payback will be a bitch!:nasty:


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was busy terrorizing Toby around the living room and I was getting it all on video.
> 
> 
> 
> One night he's going to break out and sneak into your room to nip on your toes while you're sleeping! Payback will be a badword!:nasty:
Click to expand...

LMAO! Toby DID write on my facebook wall last night complaining about being caged in. Uh oh! :coolness:


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby's video is still uploading (slow because of the HD video I guess)... I got tired last night and didn't upload it!

This morning guess what I caught the couple doing?










Bunny snuggles! Finally! I have never seen them snuggle on their own will.


----------



## kirbyultra

Here it is, what I was terrorizing Toby with last night. You have to see it to believe it.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/j3oQXT0p1Q4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/fA8kItwh5qE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It's just never been this bad for such a long time. It's been a terru le few weeks. I feel like maybe I made a monumental mistake getting a third bunny. Maybe I can't handle it? I don't know anymore. Penny and I got off on the wrong foot. I've been pretty angry with her throughout her time here so far, with some shiny spots when we share good moments. I can tell I don't have the same attachment to her the way I do for Kirby or even Toby. The first many months I had Toby though I had a lot of angry moments with him, but I felt some protectiveness of him because he was a baby bun. *With Penny I just feel like every time I look at her I may find that she's destroyed something else or eaten all the hay *or peed on something or pooped a pile on the rug. She is constantly the reason I need to get down on my hands and knees to clean. It's so stressful having her that I can't afford any time to just enjoy her. By the time I finish clearing her messes up I'm exhausted and I can't wait to get out of her pen. I resent her for constantly eating all the hay and drinking all the water that I put out for two buns. When I wake up in the morning my Kirby is starving to run out of the cage so I can give him some hay because she ate everything in both their litter boxes overnight. It pains me even though I know Kirby is probably fine and I just need to give him some alone time with some hay. Stuff she does just annoys me. Sometimes makes my blood boil. And the everlasting stuffy and runny nose (it's possible to have both at once 24/7 apparently!) is just making me resent her more and more.
> 
> I don't mistreat her in any way, though. I do make it a point to play with her even if I'm dog tired and dirty from cleaning up after her. But most of the time I'm just not in the mood. She is like a puppy... Every time I walk into the room she hops up to greet me on hind legs without fail. I used to give her a little pet or a scritch every time but lately I'm just not up for it. Half the time I give her a smile and half the time I give her some petting.
> 
> I feel like a burned out newborn mom with too many kids... It's stupid and I am venting... I know I'm just looking for something to blame and Penny is a natural target. I used to blame Toby quite a bit, but now he's an angel (mostly). I wish I had separated them without introducing another rabbit. Then both buns would be happy and maybe my allergies wouldn't be so miserable. I wonder at night when I have the most trouble breathing whether adopting Penny was a mistake. I still don't know how to deal. *I just wish there was a way for me to connect with her in a way that is deeper than where we are now.* Anyone who's followed my blog from last year knows that I have a really deep connection with Kirby and fought my way into his heart. Here is this bunny now, who opens her heart to me on an hourly basis and it's like I just can't find it in me to reach out to her. *I don't know why it's so different with Penny.  Right now I'm basically frustrated and ashamed of myself for having these feelings about Penny. *




I kind of know what you're going through, Helen. I am just starting to become attached to Calli and she has been with me since October of last year. I feel guilty at times because I wish I hadn't adopted her because I am so in love with one of my foster girls, Ellie. 

I went through the same thing of wondering if Callie was a mistake because I thought Zappa didn't seem to be interested in taking care of Patrick the way Luna did. By the time I had Callie bonded, Zappa had stepped up and realized that she had more responsibility because she won top-bun position. She spends so much time with Patrick now because their bond had been formed for a longer time. Now I feel "stuck" with Calli sometimes even though she is a great rabbit.

I think you should not only consider the time you've spent with your boys, but also the emergencies that make us open up our hearts to care and heal. I have had to deal with a few gassy-tummies with Calli and it made me feel bad about wishing I hadn't adopted her. Her tummy aches made me realize that I am responsible for her well-being, her care, and being her bunny-mom. She is mine forever and if I don't come to terms with it, then it is on me, not her. She didn't hold a sign up saying 'You adopt me now!!' I had a choice, and I made it. If I don't open my heart to her, Calli will just be one more chore for me to take care of. Now that I've accepted her more, I have the best time watching big-bunny binkies in the morning and actually telling her how awesome she is doing them. 

Give Penny and yourself some time. How does your husband like her? I found that if my partner didn't like one of my kids, I carried the feeling within myself even though it wasn't what I really felt. I learned to block out their dislike, and enjoy my fur-kids because I know our time together is relatively short.

Just a few thoughts....

myheart

Forgot to add... would it help you if Kirby and Penny weren't housed together during the night? All of my kids go into their own cages at night so that I know how much they eat and potty. They are fine in the morning to hang out together all day long, but I think they just need that alone time also.


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote:*


> I kind of know what you're going through, Helen. I am just starting to become attached to Calli and she has been with me since October of last year. I feel guilty at times because I wish I hadn't adopted her because I am so in love with one of my foster girls, Ellie.
> 
> I went through the same thing of wondering if Callie was a mistake because I thought Zappa didn't seem to be interested in taking care of Patrick the way Luna did. By the time I had Callie bonded, Zappa had stepped up and realized that she had more responsibility because she won top-bun position. She spends so much time with Patrick now because their bond had been formed for a longer time. Now I feel "stuck" with Calli sometimes even though she is a great rabbit.


First I just want to say that it makes me feel a lot better knowing that I'm not the only one who feels like this. I feel like it's the worst part of me and I'm so ashamed that I'm letting it eat at me. The "stuck" feeling is really awful. I made this commitment to Penny when I adopted her. I made the same commitment to Kirby, only I told him every single day for months that I was never going to let anything happen to him ever again. It shouldn't be any different for Penny. But sometimes, when I'm feeling spent, I really do feel like "wouldn't it be so much easier for it to be only 2 buns again?" 

*myheart wrote:*


> I think you should not only consider the time you've spent with your boys, but also the emergencies that make us open up our hearts to care and heal
> ...I am responsible for her well-being, her care, and being her bunny-mom. She is mine forever and if I don't come to terms with it, then it is on me, not her. She didn't hold a sign up saying 'You adopt me now!!' I had a choice, and I made it. If I don't open my heart to her, Calli will just be one more chore for me to take care of. Now that I've accepted her more, I have the best time watching big-bunny binkies in the morning and actually telling her how awesome she is doing them.
> Give Penny and yourself some time.


Yeah, Penny's had issues that has caused me to take her to the vet but none of them were emergencies and I haven't had that sort of "life/death" thing with her. Not that I want to. It feels more like she's a responsibility than the squishy love of my life. I do enjoy the times when I get to sit and watch her. I think that day by day she's getting better and I like her more and more. But she drove me so far past cool so early on that it really did a number on our relationship from the get-go.

I have no doubt that with time I will like her more. Things will happen, we will grow closer. When I first got Toby it was a delight. Then reality set in and he was constantly this thorn in my side and I antagonized him. In my heart he was always trying to harm my Kirby. It's all fun and games when I write about it on my blog but there were days I literally wanted to grab him up and scare him into obedience. I didn't, but the thought was there. It was extremely frustrating with Toby because I KNEW where he came from, he's never lived a harsh day in his life, he had a clean bill of health and he was still a mean little bastard. But Toby and I had more good days than bad. With Penny, very early on we had bad days every day. I look back on the hard times with Toby and it seems like a lifetime ago... it took us about a lifetime to understand each other's needs and now we are happy with each other. Yeah, sweet little Toby and I were not best friends. I just need to review the 2009 blog to recall those days!

*myheart wrote:*


> How does your husband like her? I found that if my partner didn't like one of my kids, I carried the feeling within myself even though it wasn't what I really felt. I learned to block out their dislike, and enjoy my fur-kids because I know our time together is relatively short.


Actually my husband likes my buns just fine. He doesn't have to deal with ANY of their antics. He used to give me grief about having to clean litter boxes and do salads from time to time but now that I'm at home all the time, I do all of it. He comes home and just enjoys watching them play.  Toby has been his special heart bunny since day one. He's always telling me how much Penny loves me because she kisses me. 

*myheart wrote:*


> Forgot to add... would it help you if Kirby and Penny weren't housed together during the night? All of my kids go into their own cages at night so that I know how much they eat and potty. They are fine in the morning to hang out together all day long, but I think they just need that alone time also.


Hmm I thought it wasn't a good idea to separate bonded pairs at night. Is that not accurate? If I am allowed to separate a bonded pair at night, I would prefer it. I like to make sure Kirby is eating and pooping normally.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add... would it help you if Kirby and Penny weren't housed together during the night? All of my kids go into their own cages at night so that I know how much they eat and potty. They are fine in the morning to hang out together all day long, but I think they just need that alone time also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I thought it wasn't a good idea to separate bonded pairs at night. Is that not accurate? If I am allowed to separate a bonded pair at night, I would prefer it. I like to make sure Kirby is eating and pooping normally.
Click to expand...

I'm going to separate their cages tonight to see how it goes. I just cleaned their litter boxes today so I should have a better idea of Kirby's output by morning. 

I always see a ton of Penny's poop. But I don't often see Kirby's anymore


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *myheart wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add... would it help you if Kirby and Penny weren't housed together during the night? All of my kids go into their own cages at night so that I know how much they eat and potty. They are fine in the morning to hang out together all day long, but I think they just need that alone time also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I thought it wasn't a good idea to separate bonded pairs at night. Is that not accurate? If I am allowed to separate a bonded pair at night, I would prefer it. I like to make sure Kirby is eating and pooping normally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to separate their cages tonight to see how it goes. I just cleaned their litter boxes today so I should have a better idea of Kirby's output by morning.
> 
> I always see a ton of Penny's poop. But I don't often see Kirby's anymore
Click to expand...


I was asked a few times about my separating them at night because they are bonded. I dunno... it's just the way I've done it from the beginning with Maggie and Benjamin, my first bonded pair. At this point, if I had the trio together at night, poor little Patrick wouldn't get a scrap of food. Besides, they spend all day together if they want to hang-out. Why shouldn't they have time alone to chill and do their own thing for eight or nine hours during the night.

Good luck with the experiment. It might put your mind at easy to know that Kirby is eating his hay and snacks, and that Penny is limited to her own supply foods.


----------



## Dragonrain

I think as long as Penny and Kirby can still see/smell each other, than I wouldn't think separating them at night would do any harm.

Berry and Ziggy where separated completely for about a week while Berry stayed at the vets. When she came back home, Ziggy accepted her back right away. I've heard stories that where the opposite of that, but I think rabbits do remember each other even if they're separated for awhile. And of course a night isn't too long, and I would think they'd still be able to see each other anyways? 

I separate my trio at night or when I leave the house. Ziggy and Berry stay together but not Barnaby anymore. I'm still afraid that Ziggy and Barnaby might get into another fight so I don't leave them together when I'm not around. But when I let them out together again, the time apart doesn't seem to effect their relationship any. They can always see each other through the cage bars anyways.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yes, Penny and Kirby are right next to each other when I separate them. I have a 4-NIC-panel divider between their areas. 




During the day I swing the whole NIC thing to the side so it's totally open. At night I close it... 

They didn't seem to be any worse off this morning. Kirby ate some hay and this morning, he was not nearly as eager for breakfast so I'm sure he got to eat a decent amount overnight 

I think I might continue this and see how it goes for them. If there are no problems, then that'll be the way it's going to be. :innocent

Thanks for the suggestion, Janet. :hug1


----------



## kirbyultra

The Amazing Tobias!

Cute bun by day... Magician by night!

And now for his first act, he's going to make this parsley DISAPPEAR!




















AMAZING!

Toby: "oops i left a piece..."
:dutch


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> They didn't seem to be any worse off this morning. Kirby ate some hay and this morning, he was not nearly as eager for breakfast so I'm sure he got to eat a decent amount overnight
> 
> I think I might continue this and see how it goes for them. If there are no problems, then that'll be the way it's going to be. :innocent
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, Janet. :hug1



No problem... I feel the same way you do, very protective of Patrick. I know the girls would never give him the time to eat his snacks with the few remaining teeth he has left. It would break my heart to know that he could be waisting away because I let the girls live with him--my poor little grandpa-bunny.

Hope it works out for you and the fur-kids. Sometimes absence make the heart grow fonder.... 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote:*


> my poor little grandpa-bunny


:biggrin2: LOVE Mr. Patrick!


----------



## kirbyultra

This gorgeous girl is Lindsey. She's practically Toby's little sister. They look almost exactly alike. She even has a tiny head like he does. She is one of our shelter buns and she looks just like him when he was about 9 months old. Such a baby! Her personality though, is much more pleasant.  She love to be pet and is similarly fearless like Toby was. I am totally falling in love with her.





This is Barbara. Poor girl was given up after being owned for 6 years. She took it well though. She's really wonderful. Anyone would be lucky to have her. She's good with people and very easy to handle. If you start to pet her, she lowers her head and just flattens for you. Absolutely a dream bunny. Gorgeous dutchie girl with bluish eyes! 

Ah, I had such a great time with them.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw no one is interested in The Amazing Tobias or the shelter buns. Oh well.

Here's Toby, chilling on his party deck. 




Loooove Toby's bunny lips!




"mommy pls stop with the flash!"




The King would like some love.





Not getting it from her!





I konked out at like 8:30 tonight and woke up at 10:30 pm. Boy am I going to have trouble sleepin tonight! The good part is I got to sit and give lots of love to Penny and Kirby. I stopped to see how they'd react and poor Kirby got up and licked Penny, then he lowered his head hoping she'd reciprocate. Penny did not. He held it there for like 15 seconds and then he gave up and looked longingly at me. Aw, Kirby, mommy will always love you. 

I'm such a slave.


----------



## Myia09

I love the Parsely "trick!" So adorable!

Why did they have to give up the dutch after 6 years? That seems so sad! I hope she gets adopted out even though she is older!

Toby is just a beautiful bun!

Tell me..did you get angry at Penny that she wouldn't return?! Lol I know I would, and have! lol!

I hope things get better!


----------



## kirbyultra

Barbara: The reason stated at the shelter was "cost". :X How utterly irresponsible. Giving up a bun after 6 years is terrible. It's like abandoning your 6 year old daughter. And the for bun it's like divorcing your high school sweetheart at age 50. It's cruel :cry1:

I always get a little mad when Penny doesn't give Kirby his due love. Kirby always gets it from me though. I love that bunny more than a person should :hearts h34r2

Toby is my cute bunny for sure. I call him my "Toto baby". :bunnieskiss


----------



## Myia09

Cost?! After six years! That is crazy! I can't imagine! Unless you are so bankrupt..but even then I think I would find a way.

I think I love all my bunnies a little too much..I am like a hermit now, LOL.


----------



## kirbyultra

I have to look more carefully through my email to find out for sure but I feel like I remember seeig something about her health. She was taken to a vet by a volunteer and fostered for several weeks. But you wouldn't know it looking at her. She is wonderfully active and playful. If whatever medical issue she had was the "cost" then phooey to them. Someone else will thoroughly enjoy Barbara's company soon enough! There was a potential adopter by today and I really liked them. They liked her too. I hope they return and adopt her.


----------



## hln917

Sorry I was doing major cleaning yesterday!

I really give you credit to go out and help volunteer. I don't know how you don't become attach to any of the rabbits. Don't think I go home after spending a couple of days with them. 

6 years and the cost finally set in???? I would NEVER give any of mine up. Hell, hubby and I just don't eat!:biggrin2: You're right, so what happens if your child needs braces at 10 yr? Oh well, COST!:X

I love Toby's magician trick. I'm falling in love with him everyday. He reminds me of Baci. Didn't realize he was about the same size.

Cappy is always cleaning Shades, yet Shades doesn't reciprocate. I don't think she minds otherwise she wouldn't keep doing it.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> I really give you credit to go out and help volunteer. I don't know how you don't become attach to any of the rabbits. Don't think I go home after spending a couple of days with them.
> 
> 6 years and the cost finally set in???? I would NEVER give any of mine up. Hell, hubby and I just don't eat!:biggrin2: You're right, so what happens if your child needs braces at 10 yr? Oh well, COST!:X
> 
> I love Toby's magician trick. I'm falling in love with him everyday. He reminds me of Baci. Didn't realize he was about the same size.
> 
> Cappy is always cleaning Shades, yet Shades doesn't reciprocate. I don't think she minds otherwise she wouldn't keep doing it.


Yeah about the volunteering... I'm sitting at home with Penny, aren't I? I dare someone to volunteer with a rabbit shelter/rescue and not take home one or two... it's really not possible! Hubby was totally killing me today. He says to me this morning "maybe we should take Toby on a playdate with Lindsey". My eyes must have popped out of my skull. I can't! I just can't even THINK about a 4th bun right now. Penny has taken such a toll on me that I'm practically traumatized by the experience LOL It's a shame though. Lindsey is a very sweet girl........ :hearts:

Yeah I'm pretty sure if anything happened and money became a big issue, I'd trim wherever possible but I would not, could not give up my buns. Not one of them. I'd sooner eat less and live on less. I just don't see the justification. I know there are people on the forum who disagree and claim that pets are pets and pets are not children, you simply don't have the same responsibility to the pets. This is my blog where I get say... so I'm going to say this. It is not ok to abandon your pets. Zip. :grumpy:

Toby is quickly gaining a fan base huh? I was discussing what Toby's appeal was with hubby today. He's nutty, he's unpredictable. He has a lot of expressions and he is very active. It makes him very easy to photograph and caption. The fact that he shows so much joy when he's happy and so much disapproval when he's not makes him pure... it's so easy to personify a bunny like that :biggrin: 

Kirby and Penny are more reserved. I have no idea what Penny is thinking ever. Kirby does have expressions and he shows feelings but usually only me and my husband can "see" it because it's quite subtle. But it's still there. His stoic face makes him a perfect face of royalty  I've been told by a lot of people that heck, Penny may never groom him. I guess it's ok. It's something I will always have with him then


----------



## kirbyultra

Big news! LOST is over  Ok that's not the big news but that is pretty big news. I watched the pilot recap yesterday and the series recap today and the 2.5 Hr finale tonight and the JML aftershow lol. I'm not even a huge Lostie. I like the show and I followed it. I didn't start watching it on tv till season 4 and I was hooked. I watched seasons 1-3 as a marathon before season 4 started. Don't ever do that. I don't recommend any LOST DVD marathons if you wish to come out of it sane. Lost is one crazy show but I give them kudos because they make it work. They do meticulously try to tie up loose ends. I like that in a long epic series, that they don't get sloppy and they remember where they came from. I thought the ending was phenomenal and very elegant. It was as good as anything we could have hoped for in something as twisted as this story has gotten. The whole season's flash-sideways finally makes sense and it's pretty cool. I usually don't like happy endings but I appreciate the nod to faith when it comes to rewarding good people with a happy and peaceful place "somewhere" out there.

But that wasn't my big news. My big news is: Penny groomed Kirby!

I was wrapping up and getting the buns ready for bed when Kirby suckered me into sitting down and petting him. Then Penny came and wanted me to pet her too. She licked my hand to thank me and then she started to lick Kirby's cheek and then she did a thorough cleaning of his left ear. Funny, when she was done she came back to licking my hand. No mistake though, she definitely was grooming Kirby. 

Oh I'm so happy for my boy. He finally got kisses from his girl. :hearts Yay!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw that's great! Congrats Kirby!

Haha I stopped watching Lost a long time ago! I tried to follow it during the first season and after awhile just lost interest, and haven't watched an episode since. I don't really watch much tv, I think it's boring. Once in awhile I'll watch a movie or something educational (because I'm a nerd), but I have to be pretty bored even for that. I was thinking of watching the last episode of Lost just to see what happens, but I probably wouldn't really follow what was going on since I missed so much and didn't end up watching.


----------



## JadeIcing

More Toby.


----------



## Kindred Spirit

:inlove:I'm in love with Kirby's nation!

LOL, love your blog, you're making me want to get Fred some siblings :bunnyhug::bunnyhug::bunnyhug:


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> my poor little grandpa-bunny
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin2: LOVE Mr. Patrick!
Click to expand...


We thank you.... 

No fourth bun, huh? You aren't the least bit curious to find out ifToby and Lindseyeven like each other? One date won't hurt. They could absolutely hate each other and then you would have nothing to think about. Just sayin' Toby could be watching the action going on and starting some sort of 'mommy likes you better' complex. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> More Toby.


Hey I post plenty about Toby! Frankly, he's pretty disapproving of the Toby paparazzi lately :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aw that's great! Congrats Kirby!
> 
> Haha I stopped watching Lost a long time ago! I tried to follow it during the first season and after awhile just lost interest, and haven't watched an episode since. I don't really watch much tv, I think it's boring. Once in awhile I'll watch a movie or something educational (because I'm a nerd), but I have to be pretty bored even for that. I was thinking of watching the last episode of Lost just to see what happens, but I probably wouldn't really follow what was going on since I missed so much and didn't end up watching.


OH my god I watch SO much tv that it's actually pretty sad. I DVR almost everything that airs during primetime and I watch it all day long. Now that I don't have to work, man, I have the tv on almost all day long. I'm such a dork.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kindred Spirit wrote: *


> :inlove:I'm in love with Kirby's nation!
> 
> LOL, love your blog, you're making me want to get Fred some siblings :bunnyhug::bunnyhug::bunnyhug:


Thanks Joanne! Yay another person reading Kirby's rabbit nation!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *myheart wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> my poor little grandpa-bunny
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin2: LOVE Mr. Patrick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We thank you....
> 
> No fourth bun, huh? You aren't the least bit curious to find out ifToby and Lindseyeven like each other? One date won't hurt. They could absolutely hate each other and then you would have nothing to think about. Just sayin' Toby could be watching the action going on and starting some sort of 'mommy likes you better' complex.
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...

People constantly think that I do stuff that is favoritism for Kirby... and they'd be right.  But, trust me, Toby and Penny are both happy buns. Toby is sooo happy a single bun. He is a curious little bugger though, and that's what his problem is. He can't stop looking at the couple through the baby gate. 

Toby has been working on a little project for days. I didn't know why he was camping outside the door for so long but every time I looked at him he was sitting there like a little angel so I left him alone. Well, I finally see what he's been working on. He chewed a hole in the baby gate. :grumpy: The breach is not yet big enough for him to squeeze through but I think I gotta start shopping for a sturdier baby gate soon. :X

But, I love him for it anyways! He's such a smart bunny! I am always amazed by his intelligence. Kirby is smart, but Toby is really, really intelligent with a bit of a devious streak. Whenever he ruins something I just have to laugh and give him credit. He didn't just randomly bite and claw at the baby gate. He tried that and saw that it didn't work (there are scratch marks) but then he worked at just 1 place and wore it down. Sheesh!_Plus_ he had the sense to stop whenever I was looking so that I wouldn't shoo him away  

I love my Toby. Like I said, he wasn't always a good boy and we didn't have a great relationship for a while but now we are really close. He's the only bun I would bake bunny cookies for. For Kirby's birthday I didn't bake anything for him (I baked a ton of stuff for human consumption though). Only Toby get Toto cookies :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

Here's the breach in the baby gate. It's small but it's there.





I was checking out Penny's teeth today and noticed a chip. I'm not sure if a chip is normal or not. When she was at the vet's a month or so ago, she said Penny's teeth were a little sharp and pointy. It's weird cuz she eats a ton of hay. A TON! And I know how sharp they are. She often mistakes me for food :grumpy The chip worries me.

Here's a cute shot of her all tranced LOL I dunno if she's tranced or not for real but she is the only bun who stays fairly immobile when flipped on her back. And when I spread her lips to see her teeth, her lips stayed where I put them which I found totally hilarious. It was like she was giving me a toothy grin.





Chip in the upper left tooth.





"no pls, no more pictures..."


----------



## ariusshadow

Omg Penny is so cute! I love the 'no more pictures' shot.


----------



## myheart

Penny looks like a Cabbage Patch Doll in the first pic!!! Just the way she is smiling and her little pudgy cheeks made me squee Cabbage Patch Bunneh!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Penny looks like a Cabbage Patch Doll in the first pic!!! Just the way she is smiling and her little pudgy cheeks made me squee Cabbage Patch Bunneh!!!


LOL I see what you mean!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I don't know why I stopped getting update notices about yourblog. It is going to take me a few days to get caught up.

When did you get Penny?,she is a very pretty bunny!


----------



## ariusshadow

I just looked at the images again and I noticed~

*Squeaks* Penny has a little WHITE SPOT on her nose.
I'm sorry, Kirby, but I think Penny just stole my heart from your cuteness!


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> I just looked at the images again and I noticed~
> 
> *Squeaks* Penny has a little WHITE SPOT on her nose.
> I'm sorry, Kirby, but I think Penny just stole my heart from your cuteness!


Are you _kidding me_? I'm sorry, that's not possible. Nothing and nobunny is cuter than my Kirby... :biggrin2:





Kirby: "why am i here? this is all penny's fault..."


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I don't know why I stopped getting update notices about yourblog. It is going to take me a few days to get caught up.
> 
> When did you get Penny?,she is a very pretty bunny!


Yah I had wondered where wabbitdad went  Penny came to my home in April. I bonded her with Kirby for a month and now they live together :hearts:


----------



## ariusshadow

OMG I was giggling so much, soda almost came out my nose! I'm dying from the cuteness over here! <33!! Kirby, you certainly win my heart back... For now. ;D


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> OMG I was giggling so much, soda almost came out my nose! I'm dying from the cuteness over here! <33!! Kirby, you certainly win my heart back... For now. ;D


:laughsmiley:Yay!


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> More Toby.


Hiding from the paparazzi





"got any bananas?"





"no? then i'm leaving"





"lettuce! yumz"





"hey lady buns, party at my place this weekend *wink*"





"hey hey, lookie, no touchie"




:biggrin2:
:dutch:


----------



## kirbyultra

Bonus bun shot of the evening:


----------



## ariusshadow

*Squeaks* Bonus shot was so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3

Love all of the bunny pictures! I like the series of Toby eating his greens. He looks so buggy-eyed and anxious to finish his snack and bolt. It's like he noticed he was being watched and was trying to hurry up!

Love the upside-down pictures of King Kirby and his consort. I don't know what to tell you about the chipped tooth, though. Hopefully someone else has some input.


----------



## JadeIcing

Toby you are just perfect!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Love all of the bunny pictures! I like the series of Toby eating his greens. He looks so buggy-eyed and anxious to finish his snack and bolt. It's like he noticed he was being watched and was trying to hurry up!
> 
> Love the upside-down pictures of King Kirby and his consort. I don't know what to tell you about the chipped tooth, though. Hopefully someone else has some input.


Haha you nailed it! Toby *always* takes his favorite treats and goes to a "special spot" to eat them. You'll notice that the parsley is not near his veggie dish. He takes it and hops somewhere else suitable to eat it. Does the same thing with Toto cookies and dried fruit treats :hearts I love him so much for it. It's like he can't wait to eat it but he has to go somewhere "private" to munch!


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny discovers the wonders of a burrow














Kirby: "can't take her out anywhere..."























"this land is mine. all mine."





"seriously, it's all mine!"





toby: "i don't agree with that, for the record"





Kirby: "mommy it's mine, right?"









"if i show you my toofs will you gimme the treat?"




Peekaboo





"where'd she go?"





"penny penny, where'd you go?"


----------



## ariusshadow

Yay Kirby pictures~ *Fangirl spaz*


----------



## Happi Bun

I love all your pictures! Such spoiled bun's... :biggrin:


----------



## Myia09

Penny is so adorable in the tube!!!!

And I love all the shots of Toby! So adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks! 

I was looking for a bun to hug this afternoon so I picked up Penny but she unexpectedly flew out of my arms as I was standing up. That wasn't so bad if she hadn't landed on the tube (the one she's flopped in the pictures). It looked like it might hurt her leg. So I scooped her up and she didn't seem worse off... I don't know. I think she's ok. I was petting her and I heard her crunching her teeth. Don't know if it was a happy crunch or a pain crunch. I let her go after a while.

Then I went to pick up Kirby and he was ok but I was sitting on the couch and Toby was on the loose. Toby even hopped up on the couch with me while Kirby was there but Toby didn't make any moves. I started to fall asleep so I thought it was safest to let Kirby go back into his domain so nobunny got hurt if I dozed off.

So that was fun! I love squeezing my bunnies when I am needy  Now my neck is all red from an allergic reaction LOL Oh well, that's why God gave us hydrocortisone over the counter!


----------



## JadeIcing

Your pictures are helping me through a rough time. Thank you.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Your pictures are helping me through a rough time. Thank you.


:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

I love Toby's bunny feet. So perfect!


----------



## ariusshadow

Awh! Toby looks all grumpy at the paparazzi.  Maybe you should put more pictures of Kirby up instead~ *Hint hint*


----------



## MILU

Your rabbits are adorable, and your blog is great! It gave me some ideas. I gotta get a burrow like that for my bun!!  
I hope all your bunnies are healthy and happy!


----------



## kirbyultra

ariusshadow wrote:


> Awh! Toby looks all grumpy at the paparazzi.  Maybe you should put more pictures of Kirby up instead~ *Hint hint*



haha, yes, Sir Toby often disapproves of the paparazzi. 
I'll have to appeal to the King's vanity if I'm to get any photos of him doing cute stuff. He's a very private bunny and only does these adorable things for his subjects in person. As soon as he sees the camera come out he promptly puts on his royal smirk.


----------



## kirbyultra

hotmaildeal wrote:


> Your rabbits are adorable, and your blog is great! It gave me some ideas. I gotta get a burrow like that for my bun!!
> I hope all your bunnies are healthy and happy!


Thanks for reading!! The burrow is fairly cheap. I don't remember how much exactly but I got it from Home Depot. It's supposed to be some tubing for concrete called "Sakrete". It's sold as a big long tube in different diameters. I got the one closest to the size of my bun to comfortably run thru, then just cut it in half so it's a more manageable size but I'm sure a long one would be so much fun for the buns if you have room.


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> Penny looks like a Cabbage Patch Doll in the first pic!!! Â Just the way she is smiling and her little pudgy cheeks made me squee Cabbage Patch Bunneh!!!


When I was petting Penny on my lap today I stumbled across her puffy cheeks -- you know the little pudgy part that puffs out and most of the whiskers grow outta there? Penny has the most jiggly puffy cheeks EVER!!! I was boinging them on her face for a few minutes, cackling like a mental patient. It was just too cute! She didn't seem to mind anyway!

She has a hare/horse-like face, nose is pointed... So her puffy cheeks stick out and it always makes her look goofy. And now I discovered the goofy puffy cheeks bounce. Oh my goodness, endless hours of hysterical bunny fun!

I tried to boing Kirby's. It didn't work out as well!


----------



## ariusshadow

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> myheart wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny looks like a Cabbage Patch Doll in the first pic!!! Just the way she is smiling and her little pudgy cheeks made me squee Cabbage Patch Bunneh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was petting Penny on my lap today I stumbled across her puffy cheeks -- you know the little pudgy part that puffs out and most of the whiskers grow outta there? Penny has the most jiggly puffy cheeks EVER!!! I was boinging them on her face for a few minutes, *cackling like a mental patient. *It was just too cute! She didn't seem to mind anyway!
> 
> She has a hare/horse-like face, nose is pointed... So her puffy cheeks stick out and it always makes her look goofy. *And now I discovered the goofy puffy cheeks bounce. Oh my goodness, endless hours of hysterical bunny fun!
> *
> I tried to boing Kirby's. It didn't work out as well!
Click to expand...

You made me laugh so hard with those lines! My rats were looking at _me_ like _I_ was the mental patient! xD


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha! You should try it on your buns. Dare you to not crack up!


----------



## kirbyultra

I bought a cheap yoga mat to serve as a runway for the buns in the rabbit room. If Kirby doesn't chew on the plastic, I'll try and buy another one to replace the cotton rugs which are easy to clean but impossible to dry. 

I may end up replacing my foam mats too. I don't know yet, I'm still thinking whether I should.


----------



## ariusshadow

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> myheart wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny looks like a Cabbage Patch Doll in the first pic!!! Just the way she is smiling and her little pudgy cheeks made me squee Cabbage Patch Bunneh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was petting Penny on my lap today I stumbled across her puffy cheeks -- you know the little pudgy part that puffs out and most of the whiskers grow outta there? Penny has the most jiggly puffy cheeks EVER!!! I was boinging them on her face for a few minutes, *cackling like a mental patient. *It was just too cute! She didn't seem to mind anyway!
> 
> She has a hare/horse-like face, nose is pointed... So her puffy cheeks stick out and it always makes her look goofy. *And now I discovered the goofy puffy cheeks bounce. Oh my goodness, endless hours of hysterical bunny fun!
> *
> I tried to boing Kirby's. It didn't work out as well!
Click to expand...

You made me laugh so hard with those lines! My rats were looking at _me_ like _I_ was the mental patient! xD


----------



## hln917

Umm... my husband thanks you! I saw the concrete tube for Kirby and Penny and went out tonight to Home Depot and picked up one also. However the one I got is 10x48 and I kept the length so now it's sitting in the living room looking like a construction site in here but at least the buns like it! That's all that matters, right?:biggrin2:


----------



## MILU

Thanks for the tip! We don't have Home Depot here (I'm in Brazil!!) but I'll look for concrete tubes. I got so many ideas from your blog! I also copied the bunny cookies recipe, it sounds delicious, I bet my bun will love it!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Umm... my husband thanks you! I saw the concrete tube for Kirby and Penny and went out tonight to Home Depot and picked up one also. However the one I got is 10x48 and I kept the length so now it's sitting in the living room looking like a construction site in here but at least the buns like it! That's all that matters, right?:biggrin2:


Oh absolutely!! Tell your husband don't thank me, just bow to Prince Baci as I'm sure he approves of the new addition to your living room


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Thanks for the tip! We don't have Home Depot here (I'm in Brazil!!) but I'll look for concrete tubes. I got so many ideas from your blog! I also copied the bunny cookies recipe, it sounds delicious, I bet my bun will love it!


Nice! I'm glad some of the mindless stuff I write is benefiting someone out there :biggrin:My buns all love the bunny cookies. Even Kirby, who turns his nose away from many treats and fruits, he'll eat the cookies right away.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 27, 2010 - Allergy combatants, Take #4

So I've been through different meds and now this is another change-up with meds that I've tried that work but don't do the job all the way, with new drugs that will hopefully complement the drugs I'm already taking and like.

I am doing best on Allegra as the antihistamine pill. 

As far as nasal sprays, a lot of the steroid sprays give me nose bleeds so I could not continue them. Patanase is non-steroidal but costs me an arm every time I fill the prescription, so it's a bummer but it does provide rather temporary relief. The downer is I can only use it twice a day so I get about an hour's relief from it daily LOL 

I was having some pretty bad wheezing after my super bad cold in March which became bronchitis... Advair helped me through it but it doesn't seem like I have asthma. In fact they say my lung function and capacity is great, so I am really glad. I've stepped down the dosage and I'm coming off it in a couple more weeks! Yay!

She's putting me on Singular 10mg daily and another nasal spray called Omnaris. Omnaris, from what I hear, is very expensive but they do have a program that should cut the costs for me the first year. If it's good, I'm willing to pay but it's a steroid spray so I'm skeptical. The Singulair, I'm not sure. I've never taken it but apparently it helps reduce swelling, which is part of my problem. It feels like my airways are closing up sometimes, but just in my nasal cavity. I used to be able to rinse my sinuses with a neti pot but haven't been able to do it for weeks because of how badly congested I was! 

Bottom line is, if the drugs make life more bearable, with insurance it should be manageable. That's a big "if" though. :expressionless

The other thing she said was, if this course does not help me feel less congested, the last thing she can recommend is allergy shots. It's a pain in the butt because it's shots once a week, for 6 months! Then once a month for like 5 years! Holy crap! I don't think I have a copay for all these visits but it's just a drag to have to do it every week for 6 months and carry on about it for several years........ And then still not be sure if it helps or not?! It's not a guarantee, just another thing to try 

I love my buns... I just wish they knew how much.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*On another note, today my brother visited me to meet Penny*. He'll be bun-sitting for me again soon when I go on vacay. I noticed something pretty cool about Kirby. Ever since he bonded with Penny, he's been more relaxed. He isn't as skittish anymore. Usually he runs for the hills when a stranger comes into the apt. If someone even thinks about touching him, he's hiding in a box and there's no way you're getting him to come out.

Today, he was unsure but he didn't bolt immediately. Further to that, he let my brother pet him and he stuck around for a great deal of attention. He was also so much more relaxed at this year's Bunny Spa because he was accompanied by Penny. 

On the one hand I think that Kirby just thinks, *heck, if anything happens, they'll probably eat Penny first *and he'll have a chance to run faster :biggrin2: But... I do believe that having a bunny companion has changed him. Having another living being with him who isn't threatening or anything for all hours of the day is a treat for him. If there's one thing I know about my royal bun, it's that he loves to be loved and he's now getting that from another bun -- I think it's set his heart at ease on a whole new level. :hearts


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> On the one hand I think that Kirby just thinks, *heck, if anything happens, they'll probably eat Penny first *and he'll have a chance to run faster :biggrin2:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## kherrmann3

LOL at the puffy/jiggly bunneh cheeks! My Toby has some cute little poofs attached to his face, but when I poke at them he bites me.   No cheeks to poke at here (but it is adorable when he's napping and "talking to himself" - moving his mouf while napping).


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm glad Penny is helping Kirby. Having other bunnies around has done my Barnaby a world of good. I don't think I'd ever keep him alone, without bunny friends, because the difference when he has other rabbits around is like night and day.

So sorry your allergies are still acting up. Are the shots expensive? Shots that often aren't as big of a deal as they sound at first, you get use to it. I have to get Vit. B shots because my body can't process it right from food. When I was first diagnosed, I had to get the shots every day for 2 weeks. Then I moved to getting them once a week, now I get them once a month and will need to for the rest of my life. I'm so use to it now, it's not a big deal or anything.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> LOL at the puffy/jiggly bunneh cheeks! My Toby has some cute little poofs attached to his face, but when I poke at them he bites me.   No cheeks to poke at here (but it is adorable when he's napping and "talking to himself" - moving his mouf while napping).


LOL Toby moves his mouth when he naps? Is it like old-man-lip-smackin' ? That's too cute!

I find it funny how both our Tobys have this grumpy old man demeanor!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> So sorry your allergies are still acting up. Are the shots expensive? Shots that often aren't as big of a deal as they sound at first, you get use to it. I have to get Vit. B shots because my body can't process it right from food. When I was first diagnosed, I had to get the shots every day for 2 weeks. Then I moved to getting them once a week, now I get them once a month and will need to for the rest of my life. I'm so use to it now, it's not a big deal or anything.


I called my insurance today and they said that allergy treatment is covered at 100%, no copay so I think so long as the allergist bills me for treatment cost only when I go for the shots, I won't have to pay anything. If that's the case, then I am all for it. I don't work, so going every week won't be a big deal. I just have to ask what about vacations because I think I am going away for a week or 2 in September!

She said the needles were small and nobody ever complains about it too much so I think it's ok. I've been ok with needles. Sometimes it hurts but I don't get too crazy about it.  I just hope that it works, seriously!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yesterday Toby sat for the longest petting "session" ever. I kid you not, Toby usually does not sit for anything close to a petting session. I usually get 2 scritches in before he's running around again. Yesterday he was sitting there for like 10 minutes. I think because my brother was visiting and he was feeling unsure of himself around another person. Toby, unlike Kirby, goes on his best behavior around other people but is a spoiled bun bun brat around me. 

So I took the opportunity to mess with him a little. 

Bad Hare Day:









He was so not pleased. :biggrin2:


----------



## ariusshadow

So not pleased but SO cute! xD I'm loving the expression on his face. That "I will eat you in your sleep for this, Mother..." <3 Aweshome pics.


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> I will eat you in your sleep for this, Mother..."


:roflmao::bunnyheart


----------



## kirbyultra

May 27, 2010 - Something Smells Bad...

WOW. I just have to say, WOW. The garbage disposal, aka Lady Penelope, actually turned down food!

I opened a bag of Oxbow Timothy hay last night. It was a bonus bag that I got from the Bunny Spa  I used to feed Oxbow hay but stopped buying it due to the amount of dust flaring up my husband's allergies. But from time to time I do buy a small bag of Oxbow's other types of hay to mix it up for the bun buns. Penny ate the handful I gave her overnight. This morning, I let the buns run the room and forgot that I left the bag of hay out. I heard Penny attacking the bag! I figured I'd just give her half the bag of hay anyways so she wouldn't have to go snooping around.

I just went in the bun room to take a look... and all the hay is still there. I tried to hand feed her a piece and she took it and spit it on the floor. :shock: This. Has. Never. Happened. She used to snarf down Petco hay! I'm pretty sure if I fed Penny cat food, she'd eat it. (ew!) But she won't eat the Oxbow hay. Oh my goodness. 

I can smell it. This is the beginning of spoilage. She's starting to go bad!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby: "cmon penny, one more kiss?"
Penny: "kirby, you haven't earned it yet... where's my lettuce?"
Kirby: "aww but i have to sneak it past mom...."





:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I love pictures of snuggle-buns! :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing

Toby once again thanks for the smiles.


----------



## MILU

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> January 29, 2010 - Game time!
> 
> TOBY OR MILO? Guess!
> 
> 
> Toby or Milo???
> MILO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Â
Click to expand...



*I wish I took a pic like that of my rabbit, too. I could check his teeth myself before the dentist, heheh*


----------



## MILU

THIS BLOG IS ADDICTIVE!! :adorable:

:nicethread


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks! Wow are you starting from page 1? It's quite a read!!! LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sounds like Kirby doesn't mind sharing his Kingdom with his beautiful Queen. They look very cute together.


----------



## MILU

kirbyultra wrote:


> This is your king. Gimme all your craisins!



Oh, Kirby has a pic like that too! It's so hard to capture this moment.
I've been reading the blog in parts, sometimes I go back a bit, sometimes further. It's fun, cute and worth the time, I learn things and get delighted with the stories of your fluffy dears.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> kirbyultra wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is your king. Gimme all your craisins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Kirby has a pic like that too! It's so hard to capture this moment.
> I've been reading the blog in parts, sometimes I go back a bit, sometimes further. It's fun, cute and worth the time, I learn things and get delighted with the stories of your fluffy dears.
Click to expand...

Penny has one too.  The only one who I haven't captured in the yawn is Toby. He's a sneaky little one.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Sounds like Kirby doesn't mind sharing his Kingdom with his beautiful Queen. They look very cute together.


Thanks! I haven't made her Queen yet... She's still Lady Penny.  Until Kirby tells me he's ready, she will be a cute girlfriend. Hehe


----------



## kirbyultra

May 29, 2010 - Memorial Day Special

What a beautiful weekend it's going to be! My hubby is out of town to visit his parents (I'll be joining him in a couple weeks). So, it's just me and the buns!

I bought some strawberries from Whole Foods today. Thought it would be a nice summery snack for me and for the bun buns. No fruit for them, just the tops, and some of the stemmy core! 










Toby sort of likes it. He sniffed it a bunch and licked it a little, but didn't eat it. This is a shot of him after he licked his lips, so his mouth is all crooked. :biggrin:





Kirby ate some leaves. He was hesitant.








Penny didn't really bother to sniff or investigate. She just dug in. 










While Penny ate some berry tops, while Kirby kissed her face. What a loving boy.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby Bonus

Toby is guarding his living room turf. No trespassing from the KIrby kingdom allowed!









3 Bun Glory










Scratching an itch.





*Conquer*





Being a guard bun is hard work!


----------



## MILU

One more thing I've just learned - rabbits eat strawberries??! I'll try this too! My bun will be so happy with the novelty. I guess. He's sort of like Toby, doesn't like some things... and now, due to the teeth issue, he's not even eating alfafa hay or some of his favorite leaves. But he still loves fruits, thanks for posting cool things! 
*** The pics are surely AWESOME too! I wish I had a bunny-equipped home like yours, with the protected doors, etc. Thumbs up for your engineering!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> One more thing I've just learned - rabbits eat strawberries??! I'll try this too! My bun will be so happy with the novelty. I guess. He's sort of like Toby, doesn't like some things... and now, due to the teeth issue, he's not even eating alfafa hay or some of his favorite leaves. But he still loves fruits, thanks for posting cool things!
> *** The pics are surely AWESOME too! I wish I had a bunny-equipped home like yours, with the protected doors, etc. Thumbs up for your engineering!!!


Thanks! All my husband and I do is think of ways to improve our rabbits' living. We're such dorks like that Rabbit home improvement is like our weekend hobby.

http://www.rabbit.org/care/fruits.html --> Says strawberries are safe but because of sugar content in any fruit, should be given sparingly as treats. I already give my buns other treats throughout the week so I figure giving strawberry tops is just as well. Buns love carrot tops (it's supposed to taste like carrots) so why wouldn't strawberry tops taste like strawberries, right?  Yum, yummy!:biggrin:


----------



## hln917

Penny is definitely all female with those eyelashes. No wonder she has Kirby wrapped around her paws. Baci also lays in front of the girls room, however I tell everyone he's protecting them, even though they are twice his size and probably can defend themselves.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Penny is definitely all female with those eyelashes. No wonder she has Kirby wrapped around her paws. Baci also lays in front of the girls room, however I tell everyone he's protecting them, even though they are twice his size and probably can defend themselves.


Penny does have a feminine face when you look at her from the right angle. The long shapely face and the eyelashes definitely make her look like a pretty girl 

Toby? Protecting the rabbit nation? If only that were true. Toby started off a loyal rabbit to the King. But those days are over. Civil war... then he seceded from the rabbit nation. He's a lone ranger in the wild, wild living room and he's just staking his turf.:nasty:

Toby may be smaller than both Kirby and Penny but in a fight, he can hold his own.


----------



## kirbyultra

Are you sick of seeing all these picture of just three rabbits yet?

More Lady Penelope...

"is that carrot real?"






Lady Penny not being very lady-like





Hay 'stache









"do i have something on my face?"





"hehehe... bunny butt..."





"i wasn't doing anything naughty, mommy! i swearz!"





Kirby dragged a bunch of hay out of the box and left it on the floor. I demanded that he clean his mess. He's eating peacefully...





Until Penny came along and invited herself to a meal




"i can share with her, mommy. don't worry"





Stretching out after a snack. Kirby, washing his face.





Snuggly buns!





"mommy! take another one, we'll pose!"





"how's that?"





Awww that's the sweetest thing ever. :hearts :hearts


----------



## kirbyultra

Ok, I know it's Memorial Day weekend and people gotta go places to enjoy their holiday but......

You do know that honking repeatedly won't get you there faster, RIGHT? 

Ughhh I can't even tell you the aggravation I went through today. I have such a massive headache. I've taken 3 Motrin and it's barely taken the edge off. 

- Volunteered to take hubby to Newark Airport. I hate going there because it's Jersey... it's just so out of the way and the toll really makes me feel like it's added cost of the trip 
- I don't know how to get there from the Lincoln. I'm sure I could figure it out but my husband gets really nutty when he has to travel. Like really nervous and high-anxiety kind of nutty. So I didn't want him to think we were going to get lost. Hence I took the Holland Tunnel
- The Holland Tunnel on a holiday weekend is the biggest (can't say-- lots of bad words!) ever. Do not take the Holland Tunnel even if it means your life because you'll likely rot in traffic before you get to the mainland.
- If you're a line cutter, then you deserve diarrhea. I waited patiently for my turn (for over 50 minutes!) to get into the tunnel. I see people trying to cut the line constantly from the local lane! There were these two huge trucks trying to get in front of my tiny sedan and I looked them dead in the eye and told them no way!

By the time I got to the airport, I had sat in traffic for an hour to get literally 2 miles, then sped the rest of the however many miles it was to Newark. My husband was sitting there with ants in his pants thinking he was going to miss his international flight. 

Ok, so that's all done. I get home and I liked having my windows open because it's a perfect day for it. Not muggy, just the right amount of sunshine and breeze. But what do I hear outside? Traffic. New York City traffic. (badword)wipes honking their horns the last 10 hours and I have to listen to it. I mean, come on. Yeah, honk. It'll get you past the hundred other cars waiting to get through. :X I feel bad for my BUNS because they probably hear it way worse than I do.


----------



## kirbyultra

Can't take it anymore. Had to shut the windows. 
It's past midnight and the tunnel traffic STILL has not stopped. Bumper to bumper traffic for 3 blocks surrounding all entrances to the tunnel. Just shoot me! Here a honk! There a honk! Everywhere a HONK HONK! AHHH!!


----------



## ariusshadow

Gah... Play some music and turn it UP! I can't EVER relate to living in NYC, as I'm used to Nowhere, New York.  But I can relate to horns driving you mad, for sure. I used to live across from a cemetary- on a 2 lane road. You have ANY idea what bagpipes at 5 FREAKING am is like? I LOVE the bagpipes. But for freaking crying out loud. @[email protected] And plus the shooting of firearms for military funerals- that's at 5am, too. And had a few where they had the nerve to sound off the cop car sirens 'in memory' of whoever. At 4:30am. All that loveliness aside, the train of funeral processors usually had traffic backed up about 3 miles. And man did people know how to honk. My father actually once went down to the road (house's like a total of 3 car-lengths to the road...) and started ****ing them out for "disturbing the peace". I was hysterical. And also like 6. As I got older, I was the one going down to the road to tell 'em to go... somewhere unpleasant. :\ Seriously... People in New York should be fined for "Uneeded use of horn". -_-


----------



## MILU

Thanks for the food link! I checked the safe veggie list too, and noticed carrot tops have a (*) sign. Does it mean carrot tops are bad? My rabbit has been eating mostly carrot tops since January (dental issues) and pellets. Sometimes broccoli leaves, but more of carrot tops for sure.. I don't even know what to do to make him try different things. He likes fruits, but they're not "real food", he eats just a little bit of them. 
The pics of your babies are so cute that make me want to have more rabbits! If only my bun let me!! (I think he's get really mad at me if I did it..)


----------



## kirbyultra

Here it's been like people honking for no reason, just being p*ssed. I'm used to filtering the occassional honking. I grew up in the city, I lived across the street from a fire dept for 13 years. I now live on probably the busiest street on the planet so there's no surprise there's noise. Windows shut, it's all gone. Windows open, I learn to employ selective hearing. Even with y adaptive hearing the honking TODAY has been killing me. It hasn't stopped and I don't think it will until Tuesday. I mean, the people in the darn cars know where the road is headed and even a blind person can see the road is bumper to bumper all the way to the 2 lane tunnel. Everyone and their mom and their grandma is trying to get out of the city this weekend. Just relax and we'll get there -- honking is so not necessary!!!!

I betcha anything Sunday afternoon I'll start to see tunnel traffic headed INBOUND and honking from all the city schmohawks coming back home. 


I love NYC. I'll be the first to say it's the best. Sometimes it just drives me insane. I'm convinced a lot of my people-hating issues stem from living here. I guess that's why I love rabbits so much.


----------



## kirbyultra

hotmaildeal wrote:


> Thanks for the food link! I checked the safe veggie list too, and noticed carrot tops have a (*) sign. Does it mean carrot tops are bad? My rabbit has been eating mostly carrot tops since January (dental issues) and pellets. Sometimes broccoli leaves, but more of carrot tops for sure.. I don't even know what to do to make him try different things. He likes fruits, but they're not "real food", he eats just a little bit of them.
> The pics of your babies are so cute that make me want to have more rabbits! If only my bun let me!! (I think he's get really mad at me if I did it..)


* means it has vitamin A, an essential vitamin.  Tops are great! What about giving your buns some crunchier, harder type greens? If they have dental problems, depending on what kind of problem, harder greens might be helpful. 

My most babiest baby, Toby, disapproves of all other rabbits. It's ok as long as I keep them separated  Sometimes he gets so mad, so i have to close the door or pull over a curtain so he cannot physically see the other bun buns. 

edit: It could also be age related. Toby is still young so he might need more time to mellow out before he accepts a friend. Is Milu young?


----------



## ariusshadow

xD I should so visit you when we go to the city this summer.  I've been there for a record-breaking 4 times, I think. x.x; But I navigate well-ish. Been to all the 'tourist' junk... If we still do it, we'll have a whole group of RO'er's with us. And I so want Kirby's autograph ;D


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL! 

FYI: The King does not autograph things. He's royalty, not a celebrity  LOL


----------



## ariusshadow

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL!
> 
> FYI: The King does not autograph things. He's royalty, not a celebrity  LOL


Dx! 
Somewhere in the back of my mind, I imagined walking up to his chateau and poking a notepad under his nose, saying "Can I please have your autograph?" Like some retarded, obsessed fan girl (so not guilty!)
Hear a munch, and just look at the half-torn piece of paper on the notepad as he noms away.
It'd be an awesome autograph. ;D
Seriously, though. >.> It'd be cool to meet Kirby <3


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah I'm sorry. I know our traffic here isn't anywhere near as bad as in the city, but the honking here has been driving me nutty lately too. I posted about it in my blog I think the other day.

The park I take our dog too is right across the bay from Newark airport, sometimes we sit near the water and watch the plains take off. I've only actually been to the airport once, but even living so close to it it was still a huge pain to get too. We always joke around now that next time we have to go there, we're going to just swim across Newark bay.


----------



## Kitty88

Bronx traffic is SLIGHTLY better than Manhattan traffic, but I feel your pain. Oh, I do. I live a block away from the Throgg's Neck Expressway, and pretty much every time a truck backfires I hear it. I also live near this community (Edgewater) that was built around the beginning of the century that has this quaint little firehouse in the middle of it that was built in the thirties. Yeah, it's real cute....except for the fact that it's equipped with air raid sirens and they aren't shy about using them for every little emergency, even at three thirty in the morning. Somehow, no matter how many times it happens, every time you're woken up by an air raid siren there's a voice in the back of your brain that just starts screaming "Nukes! Zombies! Panic!!!" Makes it SO easy to fall back asleep. Granted, maybe I should stop with the late night B horror movies....

Who exactly do I get in contact with about volunteering? I'm pretty sure I can do wednesdays and thursdays every week without work interference (my hours get switched around some weeks). I went on the ACC website but their volunteer application is down? And the contact information seemed directed at the dog/cat shelter.


----------



## MILU

Phew, good to know tops are good! I tried to give harder stuff but he's not interested. He even changed his preference after the 1st dental procedure and won't eat as much variety as he did before. He still likes paper, though, I can't understand why with all foods he can have.  
I thought young buns would be friendlier. Mine is 5 years old and LOVES humans, never wants to be alone (just jumped on my bed!). He doesn't like - and is afraid of - other animals though. I tried to make him have some animal friends and the result was disastrous. He got really scared. That's when I saw how fast a rabbit can run. 
I hope all the noise calmed down in your area. I live close to an airport, so we got airplane noise every 3 minutes. Making things better, this year they decided to demolish a 6-floor hospital and build a skyscraper right by my building - besides noisy neighbors. I've always felt bad for my bun, but my poor sweet fluffy dear got used to it allâ¦


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> Dx!
> Somewhere in the back of my mind, I imagined walking up to his chateau and poking a notepad under his nose, saying "Can I please have your autograph?" Like some retarded, obsessed fan girl (so not guilty!)
> Hear a munch, and just look at the half-torn piece of paper on the notepad as he noms away.
> It'd be an awesome autograph. ;D
> Seriously, though. >.> It'd be cool to meet Kirby <3



:rofl:That's so cute! I'm almost sure Kirby wouldn't be open to autographing (he gets rather nervous around strangers), but he might be ok withmeeting you. 

Helen, hln917, met King Kirby. Was it cool?


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> Bronx traffic is SLIGHTLY better than Manhattan traffic, but I feel your pain. Oh, I do. I live a block away from the Throgg's Neck Expressway, and pretty much every time a truck backfires I hear it. I also live near this community (Edgewater)..... Yeah, it's real cute....except for the fact that it's equipped with air raid sirens and they aren't shy about using them for every little emergency, even at three thirty in the morning.





> Who exactly do I get in contact with about volunteering? I'm pretty sure I can do wednesdays and thursdays every week without work interference (my hours get switched around some weeks). I went on the ACC website but their volunteer application is down? And the contact information seemed directed at the dog/cat shelter.



Oh man, that's brutal! Speaking of backfiring, I do get a lot of those and it's mostly filtered out in my mind, but what really gets me every time is when a ship rolls down the river. You'd never guess but ship honks are the WORST. They are long and loud. The horn is so low yet loud that it pierces through everything and there's nothing quite like the sound...:expressionless:grumpy:

For volunteering, you're going to want to probably email the volunteer group directly. We are an independent group from the shelter. And yes, the shelter is definitely more geared towards cat and dogs in every way. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Phew, good to know tops are good! I tried to give harder stuff but he's not interested. He even changed his preference after the 1st dental procedure and won't eat as much variety as he did before. He still likes paper, though, I can't understand why with all foods he can have.
> I thought young buns would be friendlier. Mine is 5 years old and LOVES humans, never wants to be alone (just jumped on my bed!). He doesn't like - and is afraid of - other animals though. I tried to make him have some animal friends and the result was disastrous. He got really scared. That's when I saw how fast a rabbit can run.
> I hope all the noise calmed down in your area. I live close to an airport, so we got airplane noise every 3 minutes. Making things better, this year they decided to demolish a 6-floor hospital and build a skyscraper right by my building - besides noisy neighbors. I've always felt bad for my bun, but my poor sweet fluffy dear got used to it allâ¦



Buns do like paper products no matter what. I can't figure it out either. It can't possibly be tasty, but I think they like the texture of it perhaps? 

Ah, so at 5 he's pretty much the way he is  That's perfectly fine though. Some rabbits just don't like other rabbits. I'm afraid my Toby is that way, but since he's still young, I am not ruling it out as a possibility in the future. I have a strong feeling he won't change, but my bunnies have surprised me before. Toby may surprise me one day. My mom said, why didn't I try to get Toby a girlfriend instead of Kirby? I don't know why, she thinks Toby is 100x cuter than Kirby But she just doesn't know his personality as well as I do. I try to explain it to her but I'm not sure she's receiving all of it.

I'm not quite sure about the noise but the windows have been shut all day and my apartment is basking in AC.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 30, 2010 - An Unexpected Night Away

I'm currently feeling really guilty, my fellow RO'ers. If you're a FB friend, you know that I've been looking for a barbeque party to attend. It almost happened but plans changed. So I decided to take things into my own hands and have a little cookout with my mom and my brother. It was a small affair but in the spirit of Memorial Day bbqs, this did the trick. 

I took the train because after yesterday's traumatic traffic events I refused to drive. We finished up so late that my mom refused to let me go home on the train alone. Although she has no idea, tons of people ride the train in the middle of the night, especially where I'm going. I certainly wouldn't be alone!Anyway there's just no arguing with my mom so I am now staying at my old home overnight....

This presents a lot of worries for me in terms of my buns. I thought I'd be able to at least see the couple on my Kirbykam but stupid me, I turned off the lamp manually last night so even when the timer clicks on the lamp remains off. And the reason I turned off the lamp last night? I closed the windows due to the honking and I didn't want the room getting any hotter for the buns so I turned it off! GRR that darn honking! :XSo I couldn't see Kirby and Penny. Tobykam (I've renamed PennyPeep to Tobykam again since I relocated it to the living room for Toby) is a given, I won't see him at night since there is no timed lamp.  I worry about them... 

I know Toby has ample hay and water and he doesn't always get pellets at night anyway (he's watching his weight) so it's not too much different for him. Toby might be sad that he hasn't been out of his chateau all day long though 

Kirby and Penny, I really do worry about. They have a bit of water but I'm betting Penny polished it off a long, long time ago. They have hay, but I'm sure Penny cleaned up house already there too. Poor Kirby would have scraps if anything by morning. I'm going home in the morning so the first thing I'll do is make sure Kirby is separated from Penny so he can have a full meal. 

It was way too hot whenI left the apartment so I already had the AC set on low to maintain the temp in the 70s. I also lowered the shades before I left. I'm sure that climate-wise they are fine. I am worried about Kirby more than anybun else... I wish I could see them to make sure they were ok.

I really hope everybun is ok. I know it's just one night but I really wasn't prepared to be away so long. Do you think they're ok?


----------



## MILU

I know how that feels. I basically never spend the night out (except for long overseas trips) thinking of my bunny. I don't even go to the beach - 1.5 hour from my city - because of him. 
I always worry about my bun spending the night by himself, or that my mother wouldn't take good care (enough) of him when I was abroad. "I heard" she left him alone for 1 night to go to the beach... :X I still can't believe she did it, but he turned out to be ok. I'm sure your buns will be ok too. It's only 1 night, you'll be there in the morning and I think the most important thing is that they have company and the temperature is ok. I'll be praying for them!!


----------



## MILU

[kirbyultra] wrote:


> *: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so at 5 he's pretty much the way he is  That's perfectly fine though. Some rabbits just don't like other rabbits. I'm afraid my Toby is that way, but since he's still young, I am not ruling it out as a possibility in the future. I have a strong feeling he won't change, but my bunnies have surprised me before. Toby may surprise me one day. My mom said, why didn't I try to get Toby a girlfriend instead of Kirby? I don't know why, she thinks Toby is 100x cuter than Kirby Â But she just doesn't know his personality as well as I do. I try to explain it to her but I'm not sure she's receiving all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some family members disagree on us about our rabbits.. my brother thinks my bun is "silly", he doesn't live with him so he can't see how smart he is. People who "don't belong" won't understand their personality..
> Kirby is a handsome bunny!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I know how that feels. I basically never spend the night out (except for long overseas trips) thinking of my bunny. I don't even go to the beach - 1.5 hour from my city - because of him.
> I always worry about my bun spending the night by himself, or that my mother wouldn't take good care (enough) of him when I was abroad. "I heard" she left him alone for 1 night to go to the beach... :X I still can't believe she did it, but he turned out to be ok. I'm sure your buns will be ok too. It's only 1 night, you'll be there in the morning and I think the most important thing is that they have company and the temperature is ok. I'll be praying for them!!



I am totally that way too! My husband sometimes he says we should go on a weekend trip to another city nearby or something. I ask him, what do we do about the buns? And he sounds kind of disapponted by it but he loves the bunnies as much as I do and understands we can't just leave them alone and go away on a weekend trip.

I am trusting my bunnies to the care of my brother while I am going away in a couple of weeks, and he will be living in my apt while I am gone. I am leaving the city for 7 days. I can't take trips longer than 7 days anymore. Last time I took a 15 day trip to Asia and I cried myself to sleep the first 3 nights missing Kirby (he was my only bun at the time). Almost every day I went to the rabbit pet store to look at the rabbits over there and I saw one that looked like a baby Kirby (it's really uncanny. I have to find a picture of baby "kirby" from my 2009 blog).... I started to cry right there in the pet store. People must have thought I was crazy. My husband dragged me out of the pet store because I started to bawl. ...Annnyway! I have given my "bunny education 101" speech enough times to my brother that he knows how to take care of Kirby and Toby. But Miss Penny presents a whole new challenge. She's a HANDFUL. He will be coming over 1 day early just to get Penny-trained. My brother really loves my bunnies but sometimes he's a little careless, so I do worry a bit. He means well, sometimes he's just not as psychotically detail-oriented as I am about my rabbits.

My mom always says to me, I'm already tied down by these rabbits, why don't I have a baby? I'm like, "mom, rabbits are not like babies. Babies you have to take them everywhere, you're responsible for them 24/7. I can't just go out for a quick errand and leave the baby at home for a few hours! Or go out to dinner and come home in 2-3 hours." I'm just not that into being that strapped down in my home just yet! Besides, I'm happy with my life right now. I don't want it to change.

Thank you for praying for my fur babies!!! :hug1


----------



## kirbyultra

Here's my Kirby.







And here was the baby "kirby" I found at a random rabbit shop in Asia.






Isn't the resemblance shocking??:shock:Both have a white paw, white stripe on their neck and the little white spot on their face.


----------



## ariusshadow

Awh! So cute! I'd have taken 'baby kirby' home. 

We have a pair of High Schoolers (friends) that watch our buns. They do pretty okay, but something tells me Nymh's the only one that gets out because he's cute. I don't mind so much if they're not taken out when I'm not home- because that makes it less for them to do, since they are still just kids, and it's not really *required* for them to live. As long as they're fed and watered, I'm happy. But I do worry. Somewhere in the back of my head, there's always that little voice saying (blank) is wrong. And (blank) usually covers everything from water bottle levels to 'they got out of the house and hit by a car', despite the fact that we live on the second floor with 3 doors to the closest 'outside' door. X_x; I'm a major worry wort. And it goes double for my ratties. I'm relieved that the girl of the two that watch them is really good with my rats. Because I'm always afraid of someone just flipping out and dropping them, and that's the end of that... Either hurt, stepped on, chased, or just run off. But she's really good with all of them, so I worry less now that they've done it at least twice for us. I should so set up a webcam feed for my fuzzies when we're gone. *_* Sounds so cute.


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> Awh! So cute! I'd have taken 'baby kirby' home.


I would have, except I was in Asia and I booked my return flight with an airline that doesn't allow pets in-cabin  I wasn't even sure if the U.S. would quarantine the baby bun  My husband kept telling me, it would be so sad for a baby bun to spend 15 hours in cargo, all alone, going to a strange place, in a strange place with this horrible airplane engine noise going nonstop. It might just kill the little thing. I knew he was right... it would be a lot for a calm bun, let alone a baby bun whose personality was unknown. 

I went back 2 days before going home to see baby kirby again. But, baby kirby was already gone. I hope that he went home with someone wonderful. The rabbit pet store that he was in was pretty awful. They put like 20 baby buns of different breeds and sizes in this ridiculous GLASS BOX on display in the blistering sun. I mean, it must have been HOT in the box. I felt so terrible for the baby buns. They were all slurping up water like crazy. At least they all had water, hay and pellets. But I just thought being in the glass box was unbearable. There's a vent up at the top but it's just dead humidity outside of the box anyway. The store employees did tell customers they must buy good pellets and they did encouraged them to purchase hay. They sold oxbow products, so that was (surprisingly) good. One of the customers bought garbage pellets from another pet store down the block and the store employee selling them the bunny told them they had to throw that bag out and get better pellets. 

I just really hope baby kirby is living a good life somewhere, wherever he is. I think of him from time to time and I wonder how he is. What he looks like. If he is a good boy like my Kirby or not... Sigh.


----------



## MILU

I could see, even before you wrote, that you're like me. It's not that other people don't know how to take care of our pets, but we LOVE them so much we do even more than possible to see them happy, and want people to get "trained" to act like we do. I even burnt a CD with my voice calling my bun before I traveled, so he wouldn't miss me. My mother told me he missed me more instead. I'm not sure if that was only an excuse not to play it, as it would take time playing all track at the specific hours described.

The pic of "Baby Kirby" was really amazing!! I thought it was actually him, not his Asian "twin". Really cute!

About overseas flights with buns, there's one real bad thing: they may have to stay in quarantine at the airport upon arrival. 
My bun lives freely at home, always has people who love him around him, wouldn't stand being in a cage and alone (I guess - I also thought he wouldn't stand a night alone and he did..). About traveling in cargo, that's not always what happens. I once saw a lady with a dog in the cabin. She said "if you have $ to pay for a seat for your pet, you can bring him with you". She sat close to me... I was soooo missing my bun! We were going from Cleveland to Madison, WI.

Awwwww I cry at stories like the poor baby buns in that glass box in the sun. I can't stand anything bad happening to animals. I once attended a children's party (in a "chic" place here!) and they had animals to entertain the kids. As if it weren't enough that little kids can stress the animals (they don't know how to touch them, and want to do it all at once and nobody cares about those "things", the animals), they had a duck that was starving and thirsty. They put water on a dish, but the duck - with its beak - OBVIOUSLY couldn't drink it from a flat DISH. It tried and tried to drink the water, and couldn't. I asked people from that place if they couldn't see that, and to bring water that the duckie could ACTUALLY drink, they were all morons! I don't remember if they brought the water in a decent container, but I remember my family getting mad at me for yelling at the people who worked at the place: "this is a party". When I see this sort of thing I get REALLY mad and I may fight as much as I think it's necessary. Also for babies. Once I saw a mother smoking while carrying a baby on her lap, and I told her to stop and she said "it's my kid, not yours"... that p*ssed me off!!! But well, this is "Brazil"... there's only so much we can do... and PRAY for a better future!!!!! 

About you having babies.. take your time! Especially if you're happy the way you live your life now. Everything has the right time, which can't be dictated by others. I'm sure your fur babies make you happy enough.

OOps, this is almost a book here... sorry! :baghead

:dutch :bunny5 :brown-bunny


----------



## hln917

No wonder you were still up (FB) when I was getting ready for work. I'm sure Toby, Kirby and Penny are all fine. You'll just owe them ALOT of loving when you get home.

I'm with you about leaving the buns for an extended period of time. Hubby and I literally take separate vacations b/c we don't really trust anyone with them. Pretty sad, I'm working for the benefits yet my parents are the only one who enjoys it. The last time we took a weekend trip, my motherin law bun-sat and we would call her every couple of hours checkingup on them. Of course we tell her,we're just making sure_she's_ ok.:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917

> Helen, hln917, met King Kirby. Was it cool?


Totally Cool~ b/c he let me hold him until my arms were sore!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> No wonder you were still up (FB) when I was getting ready for work. I'm sure Toby, Kirby and Penny are all fine. You'll just owe them ALOT of loving when you get home.
> 
> I'm with you about leaving the buns for an extended period of time. Hubby and I literally take separate vacations b/c we don't really trust anyone with them. Pretty sad, I'm working for the benefits yet my parents are the only one who enjoys it. The last time we took a weekend trip, my motherin law bun-sat and we would call her every couple of hours checkingup on them. Of course we tell her,we're just making sure_she's_ ok.:biggrin2:



LOL I think your mother-in-law was on to you two...

I had this horrible dream that Kirby died... I literally woke up because in my dream I was wailing in disbelief. It was 6am and light out so I checked my webcam frantically trying to find him. I can't sleep anymore.

King Kirby is fine, everyone. He's snuggling with Miss Penny. He hopped around a bit eating bits of hay on the floor and then he went upstairs to snuggle. Sir Toby is camping out on the party deck.

I'm so glad the buns are ok. The rabbit room is at a cool 73 degrees with the AC kicking in approx once ever 15 minutes. It's probably cooler than necessary but I don't chances on hot days. I'm glad I didn't yesterday because I'd be sick with worry wondering if it was too hot at night.

I have Tobykam but it doesn't pan or zoom and the focus is manual (probably because it doesn't pan, tilt or zoom LOL). I'm thinking of upgrading to this Panasonic model that has built in pan, tilt, zoom via web browser. I can see Toby with some detail while I'm away that way. But I'm not entirely sure if it's worth the investment because basically if Toby's in his cage, the current Tobykam can view the entire cage. The zoom is so lousy (digital only) that I can't really see any detail. The upgrade I'm considering is still digital zoom... But it does pan and tilt. Maybe it's not worth it... http://www.jr.com/panasonic/pe/PAN_BLC230A/


----------



## hln917

OMG~ What a horrible nightmare! I would be hysterical also. I'm glad you were able to see them on the cam. That's was so ingenious how you monitor them. I didn't know what you used until your hubby told me. I don't think you need to upgrade to the new camprior toyour trip since your brother will be watching them. I thought about getting one too but our buns are not in one area. I would need a remote control webcam on wheels to follow them and I can just picture Baci running behind it to trick it!


----------



## JadeIcing

Knowing you...you will get the cam just for the peace of mind it brings you.

My mom wants to know what cam you use and what app on the iphone.

I myself know if I am away my brotherwould staywith them. For the most part we do day trips because no money for trips. The longest we have been away was Friday morning to Sunday night. They get fed and watered. Food is left in a baggy and labled he knows to feed one a day.I leave litter pans fresh before I go, he just adds hay. He knows what to look for so I don't worry about much. They didn't come out mostly because there were to many singlrs.The lizards I gave a big meal before I left. The dog is no trouble. 

Now we may or may not be going away for a week in the fall. Not sure yet. Now this is longer and even more animals to care for. I more than likely would leave the food like 
I did before. The bunnies are bonded or atleast can have play time together. Montana has a large enough space I don't have to worry about her. I think it would be 3playtimes a day for bunnies. (Depends if Wyatt bonds.) I will leavemy dog with my mom which will make her happy. The lizards I will leave plenty of food and he has no issues feeding them. I need to find out if this trip is a go or not.


----------



## kirbyultra

Vivian, isn't it hard being the only ones in our circle who "get it" when it comes to our animals? They are special to us, but somehow it's so difficult for others to understand what we do for them and why we do it. 

Helen, yeah I imagine that your free ranging buns would make it hard to catch them on webcam. The only thing you can do is put a security class webcam (D-link and Panasonic make great ones) and mount it in a corner of a room or something to maximize coverage. :biggrin: 
And yeah, the dream was... haunting. More like a nightmare. I came home and found Kirby in his litter box... it was so sad. I didn't sleep till 3 something am and I woke up at 6am from the nightmare. Running on 3 hours of sleep, I'm actually decent today. I cleaned and fed and loved them... I'm running on adrenaline I think. 

Ali, I actually think I may not upgrade my camera to a new one. The one that I want with optical zoom is so much more expensive. My husband emailed me and said if I want to get a cam that is the same model as Kirbykam for watching Toby, he would be ok with it (because it's for his "toto" ). But I don't think that it's entirely necessary. Helen's right, my brother will be here. Yesterday's situation was a total fluke and I just overreacted I think. I had this NEED to know my buns were ok while I wasn't home so I grew desperate. But I don't anticipate this type of thing happening anymore! It made me so restless and worried that it's just not worth it. 

My Kirbykam is a D-Link DCS-6620. It's a wonderful full pan, tilt and 10x optical zoom, auto focusing webcam with built in webserver. I use Cam Viewer on my iPhone to connect to it. No need to turn on a computer for it to work. Just plug it into your router, and power, and once you set it up, you're done forever. You can use iPhone Safari browser to connect to the camera to do the zooming and moving, and use Cam Viewer to see the live feed.

My Tobykam/PennyPeep is a D-Link DCS-920. It's under $80, but it's straightforward. Only 4x digital zoom, manual focus, no pan or tilt. It also has a built in webserver so you can use Cam Viewer to connect to it. It's a real good buy for what it is.


----------



## kirbyultra

New bun at Petco today. Lindsey got transferred, but not yet adopted. New bun is Felicia. Huge white bun with big dark eyes. Very playful and binkyish! Barbara is still around at Petco. Still a total sweetheart. I took pix of them but will not post them tonight -- too lazy 

I bought a nasal aspirator from the drugstore today. I've been meaning to buy one to stock in my bunny emergency box after reading Misty's story about how her bun choked on a pellet and she had to extract it out of his mouth/throat.  I put it in my box but hope I never need to use it. It was only $3.50 so that's just worth it for peace of mind, it's there if I need it. The way Penny inhales her food, I'm afraid that she may really choke on something one day 

Oh yeah, I forgot to say... Kirby and Penny definitely love the Sweet Meadow hay. I took pix of them grabbing it out of the bag I stuffed it in. I wasn't sure if Kirby would like it so I stuffed it into a paper bag so it'd be fun to eat since he has to run into a bag :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

I know I said I wasn't going to post pix. But I took these pics and they just made me crack up...

"OM NoM NOm nOM!"





"mommmyyyyyyyy, she's eating my food again!"





*snuggly*





Penny: "Kirby, can you lick my ears? I'm too lazy to get up"
Kirby: "noooo i'm sleepy..."





Kirby: *Dead Bunny Flop*
Penny: :faint:





Just in case you can't see Penny's expression at the DBF, here's a close-up.





:roflmao:


----------



## MILU

I'm glad they're all ok! 
:wave2


----------



## kirbyultra

Me too. I snorgled them so hard today... Just love them so much!


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote:*


> I have Tobykam but it doesn't pan or zoom and the focus is manual (probably because it doesn't pan, tilt or zoom LOL). I'm thinking of upgrading to this Panasonic model that has built in pan, tilt, zoom via web browser. I can see Toby with some detail while I'm away that way. But I'm not entirely sure if it's worth the investment because basically if Toby's in his cage, the current Tobykam can view the entire cage. The zoom is so lousy (digital only) that I can't really see any detail. The upgrade I'm considering is still digital zoom... But it does pan and tilt. Maybe it's not worth it... http://www.jr.com/panasonic/pe/PAN_BLC230A/


My 'bunny cam' is very similar to that one- I have the BL-C131. (Got it on sale, plus a coupon, so it was a good bit less expensive than the MSRP.)
Mine doesn't zoom, but I like it well enough. It does have remote panning. Since all my bunnies are in one room, I can easily scan through the room to check on everyone. I check it from my iPhone obsessively when I'm at work. 

I just look at mine from the internet, no app needed, I put a link to it on my phone's home page. LOL.


----------



## kirbyultra

Beth, you mean the webpage on the safari browser streams the camera live? Without an app?


----------



## kherrmann3

Loving the picture updates! You should have Penny's official (although temporary) title as "Queen Consort in Training"!  

Also, I love the picture of all three bunnies being lazy.  It's hard for me to get a picture of ONE of my bunnies being lazy, but I don't have any pictures of BOTH being lazy at the same time (in the same frame, for that matter). 

Keep up the good photo-snapping!


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Beth, you mean the webpage on the safari browser streams the camera live? Without an app?


Yes, it doesn't use Flash, so it streams live on Safari. I just enter the web address, put in my user name and password, and that's it. I can even use the remote controls from my phone. Just like looking at it on a computer.

No app.


----------



## Kitty88

Helen, we're totally on the same page with the SM hay. I gave Chloe a big handful of the Meadow hay in a paper bag for the first time yesterday. Unfortunately, I couldn't get pics because bossy bunny lady decided she didn't like my camera charger plugged into the wall and knocked it out with her tush mid-underthebed-exploration.

And OH NO. Bunny webcams can be streamed to your iPhone? There's an app for that?!?!?!

I better start reading through the last page or two. Guess the poor boyfriends gonna be taking me to Best Buy later so I can set up a ChloeCam. XD

Edit: Oh jeez, you don't even need an app to do this? Yeah, I guess this is happening today. Ah, my crazy-bunny-lady training is getting more extensive by the day.


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Beth, you mean the webpage on the safari browser streams the camera live? Without an app?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it doesn't use Flash, so it streams live on Safari. I just enter the web address, put in my user name and password, and that's it. I can even use the remote controls from my phone. Just like looking at it on a computer.
> 
> No app.
Click to expand...

:shock: I need to buy a Panasonic bunny cam next time! Thanks for sharing all this. ALl this bunny cam discussion has gotten others inspired


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> Helen, we're totally on the same page with the SM hay. I gave Chloe a big handful of the Meadow hay in a paper bag for the first time yesterday. Unfortunately, I couldn't get pics because bossy bunny lady decided she didn't like my camera charger plugged into the wall and knocked it out with her tush mid-underthebed-exploration.
> 
> And OH NO. Bunny webcams can be streamed to your iPhone? There's an app for that?!?!?!
> 
> I better start reading through the last page or two. Guess the poor boyfriends gonna be taking me to Best Buy later so I can set up a ChloeCam. XD
> 
> Edit: Oh jeez, you don't even need an app to do this? Yeah, I guess this is happening today. Ah, my crazy-bunny-lady training is getting more extensive by the day.


What have I started??  Apparently the Panasonic webcam's viewing webpage is viewable on iPhone w/o an app because it does not require anything special. 

My webcams are D-Link, and I know for certain that it requires an ActiveX plugin on the webpage to stream -- so you can't see it on the Safari browser on your phone. Hence, I need an app 

Make sure you buy a webcam that is directly connecting to your router (wired or wireless). Don't buy the ones that plug into your computer's USB port otherwise you'll need your computer on, and most likely it won't have a built in webserver for you to view it on a webpage on your phone.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Loving the picture updates! You should have Penny's official (although temporary) title as "Queen Consort in Training"!
> 
> Also, I love the picture of all three bunnies being lazy.  It's hard for me to get a picture of ONE of my bunnies being lazy, but I don't have any pictures of BOTH being lazy at the same time (in the same frame, for that matter).
> 
> Keep up the good photo-snapping!


This one's for you, Kelly!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

June 1, 2010 - More infrastructure improvements in the rabbit nation

Oh yes, there's more. I'm pretty sure one day, the rabbit room will just be completely wrapped by a circle of NIC grids LOL....... check this out.

It's always bothered me that the electrical wires for our computer equipment was somewhat flimsily blocked off by a piece of acrylic that we bought from Home Depot. It's not attached to anything, it's just sorta there as a barricade. There's nothing to stop the buns from shoving their noses in there and eventually getting to the wires if they were determined to do so. When Toby and Kirby used to live in there, it used to be blocked off by their xpens as an additional obstacle, but now that the configuration's completely changed, the area is pretty vulnerable.

I bought a "6-cube set" of NIC grids from K-Mart for $20 today. I thought this was such a great deal, but I don't know if it actually is. It's the small size grids too so I was thrilled. The result is that (seen below) from left to right, there's one continuous wall of metal blocking off the buns from the stuff they shouldn't be touching. One time, Penny hopped on top of the air filter... I wasn't too happy about that. Neither was the filter.






The xpen can be opened up so they can run almost the entire room, or closed into a smaller config if my husband needs to do work at the computer. I just bolt-clip the pen to one of the NICs and voila! Size changed 





One more thing I did with the NICs today: improvement on the baby gate that keeps Sir Toby out of King Kirby's nation. I don't remember if I blogged about it, but Toby has diligently been working on Project Infiltrate for about a week and he has finally chewed a hole that is big enough to fit his head through. Not only is he a danger to the couple inside, he's a danger to himself if he got his head stuck in there.

Below is an excerpt of an email I sent my husband.... "Toto" is what we call Toby sometimes. :hearts:

_One of the pics attached show you how I used the existing baby gate to keep Toby out of the rabbit room (I didn't find any other baby gate design that I think is an improvement on the one we have.) That picture just shows you when I started to do it. At first I just put 1 grid to cover where Toto breached a hole, as you can see in the pic. I thought, I'll just put 1 there so it will discourage Toto. But then I saw Toto starting to bite the other side  So I put a 2nd grid on the right side too. 




Then you know what you very smart son did? He figured out that the grids are not attached to the gate. I just leaned them against the thing and it is held on by the locking-wood part. So you know what he did? ... Toby knew he could use his teeth to hold the grid and move it over........................ he moved it over enough to continue to bite a bigger hole in the gate. :grumpy:

So now I am forced to use cable ties and permanently attach the metal grids on the baby gate. Toto was not happy when he found out I foiled his plan again. LOL I'm sure he will find a way to break in still. Ugh, this rabbit is too smart. _ :rollseyes






:shock:


----------



## hln917

Toby is such a smart bun! How clever was that! Surprisingly Baci hasn't tried to bite his way thru the baby gate yet. He just jumps over it! 

I showed hubby your setup with the NIC panels to cover the wires. I may try that with our computer room this weekend. I see you also have the Herman Millers!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm positive once Toby tires of biting metal he will just jump over it. Toby is just like his mom: brain power is stronger than physical power so we try to, ya know, take the lazy way out first. 

Your hubby must be like, geez this other Helen bunny lady better stop posting all these rabbit home improvement pictures. Haha

Yep we have Herman millers. We used to spend a great deal of time working from our computers for the office after hours. Now only he does. I lounge around on my laptop these days. The chairs are currently expensive exercise obstacles for Kirby and Penny :biggrin:

Edit: BTW, Toby has successfully infiltrated once. He tugged the whole gate off it's pressure mount. Ugh!


----------



## Kindred Spirit

Haha! clever, very clever! We had a baby gate which Fred was able to jump...so we then improvised. Darling daughters crib has been dismanteled taking up space in our closet. Well we've since been able to secure the side of the crib in the doorway to his room, and it works perfectly! High enough and the wood is just too tough for him to chew through...LOL, the things we do for our pets!


----------



## Dragonrain

I have to use two baby gates, one on top of another, to keep Ziggy in my bunny room, because he'll just jump over a single gate. It's pretty annoying, because now every time I need to get into the room I have to take the top gate down. I have to be really careful where the bottom gate is located on the wall, and make sure it's tight against the walls, or else Zigs will push it away from the wall in the corner and escape that way. Gotta love escape artist bunnies!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Nice setup for your bunnies. I'm having anxiety about leaving my bunnies  I am going crazy trying to get someone to actually stay with them. My mom seemed interested but there's so much to my babies. They are spoiled. My husband was all proud as I was setting their play area up when my mom and sister were here, saying "she does this every night for them". 

I am contemplating taking them but it's a 24 hour drive + the ferry  It will stess them right out. I wouldn't want to do that to them. I'll figure something out. 

Nice blog. I haven't read the whole thing, just beginning pages and end pages


----------



## kirbyultra

Nice! Thanks for reading and starting page 26 off! Last year it took me most of the year to get up to page 26 in my blog. It's only been half a year so far! 

I would agree that such a long drive and a ferry ride would be a bit much. You technically could, if you give them rest stops every few hours. Reason being if they are bouncing around in the car, they might not be comfortable enough to eat and drink and do their business. So taking rest stops gives them a chance to munch and be normal. It is always tough to leave our fur babies.

Chelle, you know what's unbelievable is that Toby tugs off the pressure mounted baby gate. I could put two up to prevent the jumping but the devilish bun uses his teeth and pulls it off! I am definitely mounting it correctly too. It's hard to tug off for me. But he is very determined... he does it little by little and keeps at it till he is successful. I think the only alternative is to get one of those screwed--in models and you can swing a little door type thing, but I think my husband is very much against making holes into the wall. The only other thing I can do is close the door but that is sort of counterproductive  I don't know, I have to keep thinking about this. I'm sure I will come up with something...


----------



## Myia09

What a clever little bunny Toby is!


----------



## kirbyultra

Every afternoon when Toby naps, he looks like a little angel, incapable of doing anything naughty. I often look at him sleeping, in disbelief... it's just hard to imagine the same bun being so aggressive, mean, and determined to attack the rabbit nation. What a weirdo bun. I took some pics with my iPhone today, his cheeks were smooshed on the floor LOL

Yeah it's official. I'm going to have to get my pair off of Sweet Meadow hay... Penny's starting to pee on the floor again. She is so sensitive to calcium. The clover flowers and stems that look like bits of alfalfa mixed in with the timothy is just too much for her. I can probably feed it to Kirby when Kirby is locked in, alone at night, but I'm not going to give Penny anymore if I can help it. I just can't have her peeing all over my apartment again. I cannot say for certain that it is the calcium since she hasn't been x-rayed, but in my mind, it's no coincidence that once she started to eat a higher calcium hay, she's starting to pee again. My feeling is, if I can manage her health by being a diligent bun mom, I don't need to put her through more vet tests. I think I have a pretty good hold of this. Unless I see a change in her health in the future, I'm going to hold off on the x-rays and other tests that I originally planned.

Toby seems to be liking the SM hay more now than he did initially, but Toby is also pretty sensitive to calcium intake (I can judge from his urine). I don't have a huge problem with it because he just pees it out. I will just mix his Kleenmama timothy with the SM timothy together and sort of balance it out. 

I'm going to donate several pounds of my 14 lb order of SM hay to the shelter buns. We're running low on hay this month and I'm sure the shelter buns would love the taste of SM hay! I am sorry to say, I probably won't reorder from Sweet Meadow farms just because of the micromanagement I need to when feeding it to my crew.

Kleenmama, I'm back on board as a loyal customer! lol:innocent

:dutch


----------



## Kitty88

Calcium! Of course!

(now that I sound like a mad professor) I've been noticing in the past week or so that Chloe's bathroom habits have been a little off. Her poops were barely affected and she's still a perfect litterbox user, but her pee has been.....a little more nose-hair-singeing than usual? She also decided that her big litterbox is now her preferred bathroom, and she's been skimping on pellets. I guess I'm going to have to start giving her different greens to balance her out. Ugh, just when her and Aiden seemed to have all their food issues in order....


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> ... her pee has been.....a little more nose-hair-singeing than usual? ...
> ....she's been skimping on pellets. I guess I'm going to have to start giving her different greens to balance her out. Ugh, just when her and Aiden seemed to have all their food issues in order....


Kitty, she might be eating fewer pellets because she is filling up on more hay than she's ever eaten before. It was an alarming difference for Kirby when I first fed him Kleenmama's hay. He used to chew on the Oxbow hay but not really devour it, but he'd usually devour his pellets. When we switched him to Kleenmama hay, he ate SO much hay that he was not interested in his pellets, I thought there was something wrong with him! But no, he's just being a good boy, eating more hay which is good for him  Chloe is probably filling up on the good stuff and not as hungry for pellets as a result. As long as she's still eating all her allotted pellets throughout the entire day even if it's not in one sitting, nutritionally speaking, she is covered!  

As for the smell... well, it could also be the _lovely _weather NYC's been getting the last few days :grumpy: My buns' litter boxes have been soooo ripe lately LOL


----------



## MILU

Looking at Toby's pics I couldn't tell he's so naughty or that he could be aggressive - although Penny and Kirby definitely look more friendly.


----------



## Kitty88

kirbyultra wrote:


> *Kitty88 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ... her pee has been.....a little more nose-hair-singeing than usual? ...
> ....she's been skimping on pellets. I guess I'm going to have to start giving her different greens to balance her out. Ugh, just when her and Aiden seemed to have all their food issues in order....
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, she might be eating fewer pellets because she is filling up on more hay than she's ever eaten before. It was an alarming difference for Kirby when I first fed him Kleenmama's hay. He used to chew on the Oxbow hay but not really devour it, but he'd usually devour his pellets. When we switched him to Kleenmama hay, he ate SO much hay that he was not interested in his pellets, I thought there was something wrong with him! But no, he's just being a good boy, eating more hay which is good for him  Chloe is probably filling up on the good stuff and not as hungry for pellets as a result. As long as she's still eating all her allotted pellets throughout the entire day even if it's not in one sitting, nutritionally speaking, she is covered!
> 
> As for the smell... well, it could also be the _lovely _weather NYC's been getting the last few days :grumpy: My buns' litter boxes have been soooo ripe lately LOL
Click to expand...


I have a little confession....it's probably not only that she's loving her new hay......:sofa: 
I think I've been going a little treat crazy lately. I've been busier than usual, and I feel bad about not cuddling with her as much as we usually do....and I think I've been overdoing it with her banana chips. :rollseyes So we've been cutting way back as of yesterday. I got a thump this morning when I refused to give her one. 

And oh yeah, it could definitely be the weather. Haha! I just realized Chloe wasn't litter trained last year, of course I wouldn't notice the difference between winter litter and summer litter smells! >.< It's disgustingly hot and humid, isn't it?


----------



## kirbyultra

Aww! Don't let her twist your arm on this  She'll thank you for making her healthy 

Speaking of banana chips... I was reading the thread about a bunny eating a popsicle (which I personally disapprove of...) but then Myia says she freezes bananas! What a GREAT idea! 

I buy Oxbow freeze dried bananas and the Oxbow freeze dried strawberries too. They are expensive, and my buns like the banana one way more. They like fresh banana too but I can't always buy them since besides them, I'm the only one who'll eat bananas. I know Helen (hln917) buys a variation of freeze dried fruit from Wal Mart, but unfortunately, I don't have a Wal Mart close by. 

I just happen to have 2 bananas that are wonderfully ripe. 

Just take a piece of plastic saran wrap... cut some banana chips... lay them on the wrap in a row, with a little room in between... fold the wrap over... repeat...









And then, voila, done. 





Pack into airtight ziplock bag.





Place in freezer... and now I wait. 

Toby is patiently waiting...








:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

The banana chips are still a little soft but they're starting to firm up.  tomorrow it should be crispy and yummy.

Anyways..... I was gonna go to bed at 12 but then when I was feeding the buns their fresh pile of hay for the night I realized that if I'm not going to be able to feed my pair the Sweet Meadow hay, I will soon run out of other hay. So yeah, I ordered another 25 lbs of bluegrass from Kleenmama. I think I need a break from timothy hay! Orchard grass is just as well. Yum yummy, says all my buns.

Poor Toby is nomming away at all this sweet meadow hay. I mix in timothy for him too, so he doesn't suddenly have all this new hay to adjust to. I'm glad I can donate some of this to the shelter buns who will enjoy it lots. Given how sweet smelling this hay is and all the delish flowers in it, I can't imagine anybun not liking it. Such yummy hay may help some of our poorer condition rabbits rehab too. We get so many buns who simply have never been fed hay and refuse to eat it when we try to rehab them on healthy diets.

Ooh... I have to tell my brother while he's bun sitting to expect a 25 lb box of hay LOL  He's going to be so thrilled. He's allergic to timothy, I think. At least it's not timothy hay.


----------



## kirbyultra

Shelter buns currently residing at86St & Lexington Petco:
Felicia: big, loving, very playful girl! Black eye white bun, binky queen!










Barbara: Calm and relaxed, lovey dovey dutchie girl. I LOVE her!


----------



## MILU

Felicia looks like my rabbit!! When I saw the pics, I asked myself for 2 seconds "What's Milu doing in a cage??" 
LOL
They're both lovely!


----------



## Dragonrain

Oooh both those bunnies are adorable! I hope they are both able to find wonderful forever homes soon.

Bananas go sooooooo fast here! It's crazy. The bunnies love them, the dog loves them, I like them with peanut butter, and Chris loves them too. We buy them every week and they usually only last a few days.

So sorry Sweet Meadow hay didn't work for you. I've been using Sweet Meadow Farm hay for awhile and it's been fine for my bunnies, but it does have a lot more flowers and such mixed in than the other brands of hay seem too. 

Toby and Ziggy should never be allowed to meet. They would have "Bunny trouble making convention 2010", and share tips like how to better plan escapes. Ziggy doesn't pull down the pressure mounted gate, he pushes it out at the corners. Like, he literally rams his head against the corner of the gate and pushes against it until it moves away from the wall. I want one of those screwed in baby gates with the doors - I hate having to step over the baby gate all the time. But the one time I looked at them, the spacing between the bars on the gate was too big - my tiny bunnies would probably be able to walk right between the bars. I should look sometime for one with bars that are closer together.


----------



## BethM

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> I want one of those screwed in baby gates with the doors - I hate having to step over the baby gate all the time. But the one time I looked at them, the spacing between the bars on the gate was too big - my tiny bunnies would probably be able to walk right between the bars. I should look sometime for one with bars that are closer together.


Don't mean to threadjack, but if you attach NIC grids to the baby gate (like Helen did to keep Toby from breaking though her gate), it doesn't matter what the spacing between bars is. I had to switch to the walk-through kind of gate after stepping over gave me massive pain in my sciatic nerve. 
Mine are still tension-mounted, but my bunnies don't bother them. They're also heavier, so more difficult for a bunny to move. Anyway, the gate part on mine is exactly as wide as a NIC panel, and slightly taller than two panels. I just used cable ties to attach the panels to the gate. I used bolt cutters to cut more NIC panels down to the right width for the side parts. I attached the panels to the "outside" of the gate, the side the buns will be on, so the bar spacing is no problem at all.


----------



## hln917

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Felicia looks like my rabbit!! When I saw the pics, I asked myself for 2 seconds "What's Milu doing in a cage??"
> LOL
> They're both lovely!



Wouldn't Milu like a girlfriend?:biggrin2:

Barbara could so be Baci's girl!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen, how are the banana chips working out? Are they crispy, or squishy? If they're squishy, I wonder if it would work to place the slices on a piece of foil or plastic wrap on a cookie sheet in a single layer, then put the cookie sheet in the freezer. That way they would be exposed to he air in the freezer and get dried out. When they're dried, you could put them in a baggie. Sounds worth trying!

For some reason I never realized how much Toby looks like Phoebe Mae. He even has a beauty mark like her, but his is on the left side of his face like Skyler's. Phoebe's is on the right side and shaped like a heart. Such cute bunnies we have!


----------



## kirbyultra

I had the same problem when I was shopping for a door model gate. That's a great point, Beth. Thanks for sharing that. I thought of using the NIC panels to prevent him from chewing but not to make the spacing smaller so that the door models would work for the buns. I've been afraid of either Penny or Toby jumping over my 24" gate so I'll have to buy a taller one soon anyways. This is definitely good to know.

I have had to take apart my buns' 30" xpen panels and rearrange them cuz I didn't want to step over the pen. I made it so the door was in a convenient spot instead. I have a strong feeling that knowing my history of being accident prone, one day I'll trip while trying to step over the pen and either crush a bun or get myself injured. I have jammed my toe more times than I can count because of the pens and gates and such. I need a door!!


----------



## Dragonrain

I've hurt myself so many times stepping over the bunnies baby gate. I get the bottom of my pants stuck on the wood part of the gate, then trip over the gate with my leg stuck at the top...ouch! I've seriously done that more times than I'd like to admit.


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Helen, how are the banana chips working out? Are they crispy, or squishy? If they're squishy, I wonder if it would work to place the slices on a piece of foil or plastic wrap on a cookie sheet in a single layer, then put the cookie sheet in the freezer. That way they would be exposed to he air in the freezer and get dried out. When they're dried, you could put them in a baggie. Sounds worth trying!
> 
> For some reason I never realized how much Toby looks like Phoebe Mae. He even has a beauty mark like her, but his is on the left side of his face like Skyler's. Phoebe's is on the right side and shaped like a heart. Such cute bunnies we have!


Ironic! I was just looking at Phoebe Mae yesterday night and thinking how much she looked like Toby!  I love little bunnies with those markings. They look so charming!

The banana chips were hard but they were a little icy/squishy. Your suggestion to dry them out directly in the freezer's dry cold environment sounds like it will work. Once they go through these chips, I will give that a shot! Thanks!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> *hotmaildeal wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Felicia looks like my rabbit!! When I saw the pics, I asked myself for 2 seconds "What's Milu doing in a cage??"
> LOL
> They're both lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't Milu like a girlfriend?:biggrin2:
> 
> Barbara could so be Baci's girl!
Click to expand...

Two big wonderful bunnies together? I think Vivian would faint from cute overload!

I'm pretty sure Barbara could be Baci's mom 2 times over LOL! She is 6 years old! She is bigger than him, I think she's a pretty standard dutch bun. But she would love Baci like crazy


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Oooh both those bunnies are adorable! I hope they are both able to find wonderful forever homes soon.


It's sort of sad because as beautiful and wonderfully personable Felicia is, she's been at Petco for weeks with no serious prospects. It's not like here on RO where people looove big rabbits. In real life, people are very reserved when thinking about taking home a large bunny, even if we tell them with every confidence that bigger rabbits tend to have more human-friendly personalities while smaller ones are generally harder to win over (not that they can't be though!)

Barbara is another sad case because she is on file as 6 years old and obviously older rabbits are harder to adopt out. 

It pains me because both of these girls are really, really great. I love Barb so much. Even though I have someone covering my volunteer shift next week as I'll be out of town, I am going to go on Saturday to spend the afternoon with her. She is so good with people, I would hate for her to lose faith in humans given what she's been through. It would do her good to have a friend even if for a day.

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Bananas go sooooooo fast here!.... We buy them every week and they usually only last a few days.


I buy the bunches at Costco! A whole bunch for $1.32 and the bananas are really good. I have to diligently eat one a day or else I won't make it all the way and they'll go bad LOL I can't stand buying bananas at like $.79 or $.99 a lb in Manhattan stores. Delis in Manhattan have the audacity to charge 75 cents for 1 banana. Starbucks sells them for 90 cents a piece. Highway robbery!

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> So sorry Sweet Meadow hay didn't work for you. I've been using Sweet Meadow Farm hay for awhile and it's been fine for my bunnies, but it does have a lot more flowers and such mixed in than the other brands of hay seem too.


I wouldn't hesitate to use SM hay if it were not for Penny's particular dietary needs. The calcium just won't do  Even Toby likes the SM hay now. I put a pile of SM hay in his rack, and then I put some Kleenmama's 3rd cut tim in his rack. He dug the wad of KM hay out to get to the SM hay  But I just can't justify buying bulk SM hay for 1 bun, you know? It sucks


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Toby and Ziggy should never be allowed to meet. They would have "Bunny trouble making convention 2010", and share tips like how to better plan escapes. Ziggy doesn't pull down the pressure mounted gate, he pushes it out at the corners. Like, he literally rams his head against the corner of the gate and pushes against it until it moves away from the wall.


Oh my goodness, no, they cannot be allowed to meet! It would be the demise of my apartment if Toby got any more devious. The ramming sounds painful :shock:

I went to Toys R Us today and I saw these door models. They are both tension mounted models. I asked the price of the 30" one and it was 88 bucks. I figure I could buy it online cheaper probably, and get it shipped to my door. It's steel bars, so I don't have to worry about biting. And I could do as Beth said, affix some NIC panels and it'll be bun proof. The pressure mount is set in place by a screw that you twist to the right pressure/length, not a flimsy wooden bar that swings down to "tension lock" the rubber nubs against the wall. I think it'll be safer and Toby may not be able to pull the gate off if it's tight enough. The other one is 36".

30" 




36"





Does anyone know what "auto close" means?? It's a feature on both but I have no idea what it means. I also hope that with the door, the buns can't push it open... cuz knowing my Toby, if it can be opened, he will figure out a way.

Edit: I found out what auto close means. It means it swings shut and locks by itself LOL  I didn't really get it, but apparently it's a big deal for parents who install this thing at the top of the stairs and don't want their kids tumbling down.:huh I was like, how would my rabbits tumble? They'd just land on their feet and hop... I had no idea people actually used these things for babies. I guess everything in the world seen through my eyes can only be applicable to rabbits LOL:laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

June 3, 2010 - Somebun stole my food

I bought some cherries and I had them in a basket. I was eating while blogging when...





:twitch:anic::thud:


----------



## MILU

hln917 wrote:


> *hotmaildeal wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Felicia looks like my rabbit!! When I saw the pics, I asked myself for 2 seconds "What's Milu doing in a cage??"
> LOL
> They're both lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't Milu like a girlfriend?:biggrin2:
> 
> Barbara could so be Baci's girl!
Click to expand...


YES!! MILU wants a girlfriend! If only they could meet! I can show him the pics, and make up his mind


----------



## MILU

Toby's lovely even stealing cherries!


----------



## kirbyultra

I was too slow -- I couldn't get a shot of him with the cherry held in his mouth. *too cute for words!*


----------



## MILU

The pic u posted is cute for sure. I agree with you - too cute for words! Maybe it's even good you missed the cuter shot - I'm having a cuteness overdose on this website! Every pic I see is the cutest ever!!! :inlove:


----------



## BethM

My gates are similar to the first one you pictured, but mine don't have the auto close. I got mine at Target, and they were only about $45 each. Unfortunately they don't carry the same model any more. I wanted to get a third one when we moved into our house, but no luck. I've got one in the door to the computer room, and the other is in the door to the laundry room. Since mine don't have the auto close, I leave them open when the buns aren't out. 

Too bad I don't live in NY, I bet Barbara would make a lovely companion for Benjamin. 


Toby is too cute with his stolen cherry!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Toby is such a cutie pie! And I love his little feet. They're so darned adorable and fluffy.

Do you think Toby could get stuck in or wiggle through the square openings at the bottom of the baby gate?


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't want the auto close feature, actually. I think it would become pretty annoying since my apt is small, all the doorways are high traffic areas. To have to open it every single time would be cumbersome. 

The North States company makes one like that without auto close. 
http://www.amazon.com/North-States-Easy-Close-Heavy-Metal/dp/B000PRUAFI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

My issue however, is that this one only extends up to 38.5". My hallway is 41 at the floor and 42 at the top (because the floor has baseboards installed). I think that even with the pressure mount screws extended all the way, it is the 38.5" as advertised, right? 

My only other option is to buy a different brand or pay the $20 extra for this silly auto close model, which coincidentally also has more favorable extension options up to 125" (and the extensions will cost me a great deal extra too!). Regalo brand makes a similar gate, however, it only swings in one direction, and I want my gate to swing in either direction. I don't know what to do now  

Maybe I could buy the one that I originally wanted without auto-close and see how it goes. If it does not fit my hallway, I'll return it and buy the Regalo. Amazon does have free returns right now on baby products....


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Toby is such a cutie pie! And I love his little feet. They're so darned adorable and fluffy.
> 
> Do you think Toby could get stuck in or wiggle through the square openings at the bottom of the baby gate?


Hehe Thanks! Have you seen the pictures that show the bottoms of Toby's feet? Uch! They're so clean, I just want to lick them sometimes. :biggrin:

Toby can't get stuck in the little square spaces, thankfully. He has wiggled his tiny head through the space between the xpen bars when he was a baby but can no longer do that. I trust that if he can't get through the xpens anymore, he won't breach the NIC panel  There is a new fangled type of "cheaper made" NIC panel that has much bigger openings. I can definitely see Toby's head stuck in that!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen, I mean the square openings at the bottom of the gate in the second gate picture. The picture where the lady is holding the baby behind the gate. I could see my bunnies (namely Phoebe Mae) getting their heads stuck in there... but then again, my bunnies really seem to have a penchant for sticking their heads in places that they shouldn't!

Rory's feet are super white too. When we got him, they were BLACK, but after a couple of weeks: nice and white  The vet commented on how hairy his feet are too. For some reason Ned's and Phoebe Mae's feet aren't nearly as white, it's like they have a different kind of fur down there!


----------



## kirbyultra

OH, that gate. Yeah, I'm going to have to take some bolt clippers to the NIC panels to custom cut a piece and cover the sides of the door, including that square opening. Toby would totally fit through that!!

Toby's feet were yellow when I got him from the store. He's my only pet store bun, and poor thing was dirty. Took a couple months but he has been cleaner than Mr. Clean's head since.


----------



## kirbyultra

I emailed hubby... I actually don't know how keen he is on installing the gate in the hallway as it would look rather intrusive and it might change the whole image of the apt (he's so big on that... but I mean, I guess that's why we are buying pressure mounts.)

Option 1: North State Easy-Close: I want this one the most. It doesn't have auto close annoyance, it open the door in both directions. Unfortunately the widest it can be advertised is 38.5". Our hallway is 41" at the bottom and 42" at the top. 1" difference between the bottom has the baseboard. $49.99
- See* Option 1B *below

Option 2: The North States Auto Close: Also opens to 38" standard. It opens only 1 way. But this model is newer and you can BUY extensions up to 125", so we can buy another extension to fit our 41/42" hall. $69.99 + mandatory extensions

Option 3: Regalo Extra Wide Easy Step: Cheapest option, got decent reviews however. Includes the extensions to make it compatible fit with our door AND our hallway. Swings only 1 way. $49.00 

I am thinking that option 2 would be a total waste of money because it has a feature I don't want (auto close), and does not have a feature that I DO want (bidirectional door). And man, it's expensive.

I emailed North States Industries to ask if there is such a thing as an additional extension for the "Easy-Close" model so that I can use it with a 41/42" hallway. If there is, I would ideally want to buy that. I hope they reply soon.

If they say no or if I don't get a reply by the time we come back from our trip in a few weeks, I'm going to go with option 3. This model has the sizes we need and the price is definitely the best one. Only thing is that it swings open 1 way. *

However, if hubby decides we should only mount the gate against the door frame, then, Option 1 would be my first choice.* But for the buns' binky/exercise hallway, I have to think about what to do... 
*Option 1B: *We can do something like put up 2 gates. Install Easy-Close (option 1) on the door frame, and put up the current one when they want to come out and bink (only at night).


----------



## MILU

Can't you get one custom-made for your needs? 
Not in stores (as it seems you can't find what you need in any) but - I don't know how you'd call them in English - places where they make windows or big gates, places where they cut and deal with metal (or you want plastic?). I don't think sheet metal is what you need, but something somewhat like that... the place that actually makes stuff our of metal (or whatever material you want). A carpenter could make a gate for you, but I guess you don't want it made of wood, right? What's the iron version for a carpenter in English? That's what you need! 
Maybe you can ask someone at the store to test the auto-close model. Maybe it's not so bad. You should also test how "resistant" it is, I don't know if Toby would push it - my bunny would.


----------



## kirbyultra

I thought about that too, in desperation. I think some kind of metal or iron worker? Ironsmith? Is that even a word... LOL I'm not sure! I know what you mean though. There are people who make gates for people's houses and stuff. The reason I can't use that is my husband does not want to drill holes to fix the gate on. If he was willing to, a gate would be fairly easy to design and ask someone to make. Pressure mounted gates, as far as I know, would be pretty hard to custom build because of the extra pressure mount and cups screws on the side.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I emailed hubby... I actually don't know how keen he is on installing the gate in the hallway...
> *Option 1B: *We can do something like put up 2 gates. Install Easy-Close (option 1) on the door frame, and put up the current one when they want to come out and bink (only at night).


Hubs emailed me back. He wants to do option 1B. So we'll put the bidirectional gate in the door frame, and pretty much close them into the rabbit room. At designated times they'll be allowed to run the hallway for some binkies and extra exercise on the play mats.

I can't put the play mats in the rabbit room because Kirby has a tendency to chew on the mats. He'll do it sporadically, unannounced, and once he starts he gets it into his head to do it for like a whole hour. I could easily miss this time frame and come back to see him eating half the mat, which would be very, very bad. At least when I have it in the hallway, I can hear it from more places in the apartment and have more control over when they are out there for exercise. 

Okie fine. I can't believe I spent 5 hours tonight deliberating baby gate options LOL I'm suuch a dork. 

And while I was doing that, I failed to realize it was Penny and Kirby's litter box day. They were hungry and their boxes ran out of hay 

And while I was furiously clicking around Amazon.com I also failed to realize Toby went dumpster diving and ate a cherry pit. OH god. I hope he poops it out ok.


----------



## kherrmann3

Sassy Toby eating the cherries! I love/hate that when I'm snacking, then hear another crunch/nibble next to me. Most of the times it's the bunnies, sometimes it's Will.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> And while I was furiously clicking around Amazon.com I also failed to realize Toby went dumpster diving and ate a cherry pit. OH god. I hope he poops it out ok.


Wow, just read the infirmary post. Hope he's ok. Toby the Terror!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I thought about that too, in desperation. I think some kind of metal or iron worker? Ironsmith? Is that even a word... LOL I'm not sure! I know what you mean though. There are people who make gates for people's houses and stuff. The reason I can't use that is my husband does not want to drill holes to fix the gate on. If he was willing to, a gate would be fairly easy to design and ask someone to make. Pressure mounted gates, as far as I know, would be pretty hard to custom build because of the extra pressure mount and cups screws on the side.


What about the short fencinggates that you would find at Lowe's or Home Depot. However, they would be solid panels.


----------



## kirbyultra

Can't, if any permanent fixing/drilling/sticking is involved... Hubby is firm on that point. I can stack, clip, hang stuff for the buns to my heart's content. But no "permanent" things. The apt we are living in is somewhat of an investment, so we don't want to cause it any damage requiring much work to fix when we sell it down the road. To add to this, neither myself or hubby are handy people. If I had to choose, I'm probably better with a power drill than he is, ya know?


----------



## hln917

Ok, hubby's going to make me stop reading your blog. You are giving me alot of idea!:biggrin2: I have 2 pressure mount baby gates now. One at bottom of the landing and one at the top. We decided to put up the second one to deter Baci from hopping over it. I don't mind climbing over the bottom one but the one on top is literally at the edge of the stairs. I have about 2 inches to climb over, hang on the the railing so I don't fall over. I like the idea of the swing open gate for the top. However, like your hubby, he refused to drill any holes into the wall especially if we plan to move.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Ok, hubby's going to make me stop reading your blog. You are giving me alot of idea!:biggrin2: I have 2 pressure mount baby gates now. One at bottom of the landing and one at the top. We decided to put up the second one to deter Baci from hopping over it. I don't mind climbing over the bottom one but the one on top is literally at the edge of the stairs. I have about 2 inches to climb over, hang on the the railing so I don't fall over. I like the idea of the swing open gate for the top. However, like your hubby, he refused to drill any holes into the wall especially if we plan to move.


LOL you mean had you 2 baby gates already or you bought 2 after reading my blog? Or you plan to get the door type after reading my blog? :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: Either way, too funny!

Yeah, not having a gate with a door would be a real problem at the top of the stairs. I trip over the 24" ones. You and I are both relatively short women -- I can't imagine having to swing my legs over even a 24" gate at the top of the stairs, a 30" gate would never ever work. DEFINITELY a 911 call waiting to happen 

I really love RO though! I have gotten so many great ideas reading other people's threads and posts. I still can't thank Ali (JadeIcing) enough for suggesting I get a condo for Toby. I cannot tell you how much we love having him in the living room, in a neat condo cage instead of sprawled out sloppily over the dining area (where we had to sacrifice our dining table).


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... then hear another crunch/nibble next to me. Most of the times it's the bunnies, sometimes it's Will.


This made me LOL! Will nibbles your snacks? 
I expect it to be the bunnies, but am equally surprised when it's my husbun. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

June 4, 2010 

Big poof of fur it in the hallway today! It's my faaavorite day: nail trimming day for the buns! :biggrin2: it's the one day I have as a real legit excuse to grab them up in my arms and smoosh them up, and play with their feetsies! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Everybun's fur and nails were ok. Kirby and Penny's nails are still beautifully short from Bunny Spa. Toby's nails are still on the long side. The dewclaw that came off is still a little nub  He was not happy about my touching it for closer inspection, so I don't know if it still hurts or something. No sign of infection or swelling though. 

After 8 months Toby finally stopped shedding. Sort of. Shedding _less, _I should say. He's still so fluffy that it is hard to get to his nails through the fur. Not much to groom off though, which is the first time in a LONG time. I am learning how to handle Toby better. He may not like it, but we are struggling less which means I handle him less and he's less stressed.

I thought Penny finished shedding in April but apparently she's in for another round. Could also be a change in environment for her prompting a molt. Shed lines are starting to form again. They're very symmetrically comical on her face. Makes her looks like she has eyebrows LOL I groomed sooo much off her. She looks pretty neat and her coat is generally shorter than my boys' but there is a LOT of fur that is not apparent. I got so much and spent so much time on her that she bit me. It was more than a nip. I think she did it with intent! Ouch. :grumpy: I got some grunts too. My goodness.

Kirby is passively shedding still. He's furry. When you look at his coat it's a bit messy. I tried to groom some off but it was not a lot, and not very thick like Penny's. Kirby's fur is much too slick to groom off easily unless he's in a full molt. I've always had this issue with him. If he is not molting most of the time I don't even bother to groom him. He's a clean boy and takes care of himself. I rarely see a piece of cactus butt on him. His nails were good too.

Penny and Toby got treats because they were whining about being put through it. Kirby didn't get a treat because he knows he's good already. :hearts: Maybe later when he serenades me I'll give him a piece of banana.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL you mean had you 2 baby gates already or you bought 2 after reading my blog? Or you plan to get the door type after reading my blog? :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: Either way, too funny!
> 
> Yeah, not having a gate with a door would be a real problem at the top of the stairs. I trip over the 24" ones. You and I are both relatively short women -- I can't imagine having to swing my legs over even a 24" gate at the top of the stairs, a 30" gate would never ever work. DEFINITELY a 911 call waiting to happen



We had one until last weekend now two. However I like the idea of the swing open. Thanks to you! Unfortunately I threw out the box from the new one so I can't return it. 

I'm just afraid the buns will try to squeeze thru the openings especially Sebastian, he'll definitely fit. I know you're using the NIC panels over it. These are the 2 I like, however the swing open only works with the hard mount.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3312385

http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Clear-Swing-Gate/dp/B0000DBHHR

Check with Target, I think I saw the gate you wanted there. 

I just moved the top gate down one step so now it's easier for me to climb over and I have more room. Perhaps I should carry my cell phone everytime I need to go upstairs in case I tumble down and need to call 911!


----------



## hln917

Well hubby just came home and told me it wasn't a good idea to move the gate down one step b/c now it'll be lower and the girls may try to hop over it. So back to the danger zone!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah I was wondering how effective it would be on the 2nd step! Be careful! I hope you get a suitable, safer one soon. Seriously! It is really scary whenever I *almost* fall tripping over the gate.


----------



## kirbyultra

I've been meaning to do something nice for myself... after months and months I gave myself a little mani/pedi. After all, I did the buns' I might as well do mine  I just haven't been in the mood for so long. Cleaning after the buns, especially Penny, really does kill a manicure so I just didn't see the point.

So anyhow, it was nice! but I think the fumes or something triggered a migraine. I can't take my meds because they conflict with some other meds I'm taking at the moment... so I just gotta tough it out :bawl:

I packed away most of the SM hay so I can bring it to Petco tomorrow  My KM shipment of bluegrass should be coming sometime next week.

The buns are fed and watered. Kirby and Penny are put away in their own cages. Toby's litter box is clean... Ahhhh... relaxation for me!

I bought this toy at Toys R Us when I went looking for baby gates. It's sooo cute. Motorized bun! I am buying it for my 3 year old niece. She's not really my niece, but close enough. I think she'd find this really novel. I think it's funny how it "makes sounds". The bun sounds like a cross between a cat and a hamster LOL It hops really well though. I emailed this pic to hubby and he said "you're raising her to be the next generation of crazy bunny lady, aren't you?"






King Kirby's latest





Lady Penelope





Bunny train 





I think Toby looks funny standing like this with his legs apart





Toby tugged off the wad of hay I gave him in the rack. He likes to make a mess so I can clean up after him. Hay always tastes best when it's messy.





I love when Toby sleeps... so peaceful. Just like a baby.


----------



## ariusshadow

It's been so long since I've gone through your blog! I've been so busy! I missed two whole pages! Dx

The banana chips-
I never thought to freeze *bananas* personally. I actually freeze apples. One every few days per bun keeps them happy and cool. We now have an air conditioner up here. So it's not sweltering... So the apples come less unless it's SERIOUSLY hot. 

The baby gate-
I just learned today that my Luna, the sneaky lil devil, can get around my 'gate'. I've been trying to find a free gate or something to use as one online. CraigsList, FreeCycle, ect... But to no avail. At the moment, I use a short... Erm... The wire bottom cages? It's the 'wire bottom' part. I just lean it up against something. Luna doesn't... Ever hop. Unless it's to get on my bed. So she never goes over barriers. But she found a way to get *around* the darn thing today. It's becoming more and more apparent I will need something much sturdier soon. 

The hay- 
What exactly is all in 'sweet meadow' hay? o.o Because at the moment, I just have Timothy hay first cutting... Half a bail of it. Jasper likes it well enough, I suppose. But Nymh and Luna don't really eat a lot of it.. Makes me wonder if they're getting enough.. I've used your idea of putting hay in paper bags to make it more fun to eat. Only Jasper really cared. So now I'm looking for different kinds of hay to give them that they may approve of more. Sweet Meadow sounds like it might be tastier...


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It's my faaavorite day: nail trimming day for the buns! :biggrin2: it's the one day I have as a real legit excuse to grab them up in my arms and smoosh them up, and play with their feetsies! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


Do they do the little flicky-vibrating feets thing when you touch their feetsies? Mine do... It's adorable! Then, afterward, I get the flicky-feet of disapproval as they hop away. They're annoyed, but they're so cute when they're annoyed! 

:biggrin:


----------



## hln917

I've never gotten a pedicure, probably b/c I'm so ticklish I would be giggling during the entire time.

Now I have to go the Toys R Us and look for that rabbit. (Time to suck up tothe CEO and his wife. I know themfrom work. The most down to earth couple.) Very nice of you to give it to your niece. Me~ I probably would have kept it myself. 

LOL~ I just told hubby about the paperbag/hay idea. He likes it and suggested the sandwich size so they can pick out of it. I said you use the large shopping bag type. He points to the living room and said, "Have you seen what took over?" Then I suggested the girls' room which has more "toys." Oh yeah, he's going to ban me from coming on here REAL SOON! I just tell him, it's educational reading. I'm learning!:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I think Toby looks funny standing like this with his legs apart


More like he's pissed b/c his working progress into the Rabbit Nation had been hindered by the slave!


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't have time to get into it yet but I woke up to a noise... Went to see what was the matter. Toby was on the wrong side of the baby gate, biting his way back OUT. Thank GOD the pair is enclosed in their Xpen.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kirby is so cuuuuuuute! And I'm glad you found Toby before anything bad happened.


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> The hay-
> What exactly is all in 'sweet meadow' hay?


Sweet Meadow Farms - google them. It's a farm in MA and their hay is quite nice. More expensive than buying it locally by the bale but since I can't get my hay that way, online is the next best thing.

I will be going back to Kleenmama's Hayloft to buy my hay though.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> I've never gotten a pedicure, probably b/c I'm so ticklish I would be giggling during the entire time.
> 
> Now I have to go the Toys R Us and look for that rabbit. (Time to suck up tothe CEO and his wife. I know themfrom work. The most down to earth couple.) Very nice of you to give it to your niece. Me~ I probably would have kept it myself.
> 
> LOL~ I just told hubby about the paperbag/hay idea. He likes it and suggested the sandwich size so they can pick out of it. I said you use the large shopping bag type. He points to the living room and said, "Have you seen what took over?" Then I suggested the girls' room which has more "toys." Oh yeah, he's going to ban me from coming on here REAL SOON! I just tell him, it's educational reading. I'm learning!:biggrin2:


You know, Helen, if we never met via RO, we'd still be only 5 degrees of separation! I have a friend who is apparently the brother in law or something like that, of your CEO. He told me this once, and I was stunned. He showed me the speech that the CEO was giving to some university students in his hometown for graduation. It was all about honestly, integrity and remembering your roots/giving back.

On the subject of my Whole Foods shopping bag... one time I saw Kirby walk into the bag and start to eat, he walked all the way in so I couldn't even see his tail. But I couldn't find Penny anywhere in the rabbit room... I started to panic. I turned to see Penny walk out of the bag.... I was so confused. I had no idea both my buns were completely inside! Gave me quite a scare. But they love going into the big bag and eating together. 

Let's face it! In a battle of hubby vs. buns, the buns are going to win out. Your hubby should join RO and read my blog too!! If you can't beat them, join them, right?


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Kirby is so cuuuuuuute! And I'm glad you found Toby before anything bad happened.


Thanks! Kirby appreciates people admiring him :biggrin:
I don't know how Toby did it. I think he did climb/hop over as the gate was still standing. He was chewing on the plastic part again trying to get out. I looked at the pair and they didn't seem to be missing any fur so I'm sure Toby didn't terrorize too much in there. As far as destruction of furnishing, Toby isn't very interested. Toby is only interested in attacking other rabbits. I think Toby climbed up the NIC panels.

I think when I get the gate with the door, I'm going to put 1 level of panels on one side of gate, and put the second level of panels on the other side of the gate. That way, the buns can't climb straight up one side and hop over. I've seen my ninja buns. They can climb up walls if they have something to grab onto.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You know, Helen, if we never met via RO, we'd still be only 5 degrees of separation! I have a friend who is apparently the brother in law or something like that, of your CEO. He told me this once, and I was stunned. He showed me the speech that the CEO was giving to some university students in his hometown for graduation. It was all about honestly, integrity and remembering your roots/giving back.





> Wow~ small world. The first time we met him, my coworker had a TRU flyer advertising some new game. They started talking and my coworker was telling him how the advertisement was all wrong and deceiving to the public. The had a friendly debate for about an hour over it. Finally he said he works for TRU and left his calling card as he left. My co-worker just threw it aside, after a couple of minutes he looked at it to see what field the guy was in. Too funny, his eyes bugged out! They are actually the nicest people that we know, and I encounter alot of a$$holes at work!:biggrin2:





> On the subject of my Whole Foods shopping bag... one time I saw Kirby walk into the bag and start to eat, he walked all the way in so I couldn't even see his tail. But I couldn't find Penny anywhere in the rabbit room... I started to panic. I turned to see Penny walk out of the bag.... I was so confused. I had no idea both my buns were completely inside! Gave me quite a scare. But they love going into the big bag and eating together.





> I used to leave shopping bags for them to play with but never thought to leave hay in there. Guess I'll make a trip to the supermarket later.





> Let's face it! In a battle of hubby vs. buns, the buns are going to win out. Your hubby should join RO and read my blog too!! If you can't beat them, join them, right?





> He doesn't need to join, I give him daily reports of your blog! He probably knows just as much about Rabbit Nation:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I think when I get the gate with the door, I'm going to put 1 level of panels on one side of gate, and put the second level of panels on the other side of the gate. That way, the buns can't climb straight up one side and hop over. I've seen my ninja buns. They can climb up walls if they have something to grab onto.



If Toby is that determined to get into the room, I don't think 2 panels will stop him. When we first moved in here, Sebastian used to pee on our bed prior to being a free roam rabbit. As soon as he came out of the cage, he would jump on the bed and pee on it. I think it was out of spite for being caged. One night to stop him from going into the bedroom, we set up some boxes that were at least 3 feet high. He was a bit tiffed he was blocked from going in the room, he kept pacing back and forth. As we're watching tv, we see him moving back and all of a sudden we see this big white cottontail fly over the box! He was determined to get in and he did. I also think the time Baci got into the girls room, he lept over the gate.

Toby may be leaping over the gate and not climbing. I'd hate for him to get hurt b/tw the gates.


----------



## ariusshadow

I looked up the sweet meadow hay. As intriguing as it sounds, I'm unable to afford $20 for even the smaller bulk buy... Shipping is $10, which can fetch me almost 3 whole bails of hay here. : I'll have to keep looking for other kinds of hay in my area, and hopefully find something my buns will be more interested in. Thank anyway, though. 

Edit: *Tart spaz* First poster on the new page~ 8D


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> I looked up the sweet meadow hay. As intriguing as it sounds, I'm unable to afford $20 for even the smaller bulk buy... Shipping is $10, which can fetch me almost 3 whole bails of hay here. : I'll have to keep looking for other kinds of hay in my area, and hopefully find something my buns will be more interested in. Thank anyway, though.
> 
> Edit: *Tart spaz* First poster on the new page~ 8D


LOL - you did not just first my page 28... !

I agree, the shipping is hefty. To me, buying anything >25 lbs from SM is a deal, but that's because I have no easy access to getting bales myself. If I could, $3 sounds like a million times better deal. But, eh, whaddya gonna do. I live in the stinkin' city...


----------



## kirbyultra

It's entirely possible that Toby leaped over and didn't climb. He is more of a hopper than a climber. Kirby is more of a climber (he already has his own ninja outfit on too LOL).

I wish I witnessed it so I can see what he did. Although to be quite honest, my current wooden & plastic baby gate is only 24". Any respectable bun could jump over that! When I used to have Toby in a pen, no matter how much he resented being caged or how peeved he was that Kirby got to be out and he was inside (since they had to share play time), he never leaped over his 30" xpen. Never even tried. I'm no fool, though. I always kept things he could use as a step ladder on the side near the wall so he would not be able to jump out. But, then again, Kirby's xpen was 24" and he has never been so spited that he jumped INTO his pen. He's had opportunities a-plenty, but he's never done it. 

The thing that may be a game-changer in this new baby gate+NIC model is that NIC panels have horizontal bars going through it every 1.5" or so. It facilitates a determined bun to climb upwards like spiderman. Xpens only have a horizontal bar once every 6" which does make it harder, but not at all impossible. *Sigh*

What I'm thinking is something like this, profile view of the gate:

#|
#|
#|
#|
|#
|#
|#
 |#

The | symbolizes the baby gate itself, which is 29" high in total. There is a pressure mount ground bar that is 2" high at the base, so to the right of the gate, I'll put 1 "level" of NIC panels which will measure 14" up. Then I'll put the 2nd "level" of NIC panels on the _left _side of the gate for another 14" up. 2" base + 14" NIC + 14" NIC = 30 inch gate, which is the same as his old xpen. The point being that if any bun wanted to climb, they'd have a hard time using the horizontal bars on the NIC panel to get all the way up. I'm sure that it's still doable but it would be harder. I am fairly certain that if Penny had a reason to get off her lazy bum, she could clear 30" on her own. Kirby has monstrously jumped up 22" before, but that's it. He had to climb like spidey bun the rest of the way. Toby, I'm not sure. I have never seen him jump up against a fence with my own eyes.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> I used to leave shopping bags for them to play with but never thought to leave hay in there. Guess I'll make a trip to the supermarket later
Click to expand...

In addition to the shopping bag, I also throw hay into a shoe box. I recently bought a pair of sneakers and it came in a cardboard box that has a flip-top. I threw that box in the rabbit nation and it was mostly ignored. Then about 3 days ago, I threw a bunch of hay in the box and closed the lid. Before I knew it, that box was being attacked by two hungry buns. Both Kirby and Penny jump into the little shoe box and eat in there. If I had 2 identical shoe boxes, they would look like mismatched bunny slippers. :biggrin2:

I'm sure like most women, you must have a shoebox lying around that can be bunny-fun!


----------



## kirbyultra

Poor Kirby. He is still shedding. Last time he only shed the top half (which I thought was weird. I can see the line in his fur where old and new fur divide). Now he's shedding the bottom half near his belly and feet. He looks like a silly mop cuz the bottom fur is longer (lol).... and the fur on his neck behind his cheeks is shedding so he looks like a lionhead. Poor Simba....I mean King Kirby!:biggrin:
ullhair:
:vacuum:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hehe. Spidey bun  My bunnies are spidey buns too. Also I think I need photographic proof of Kirby the Mop. What do you use to brush them? I have a Furminator, love it. It works so well! Last year Rory was having severe GI slowdown when he was shedding because of swallowing fur, so I was brushing him several times a day and accidentally gave him a giant bald spot on his back!


----------



## Dragonrain

AH shedding! Poor Kirby. All 3 of mine where shedding at the same time a couple of months ago :shock: I've been hopping that they won't start up again for awhile, I don't miss cleaning up all the fur! But it's been getting so much hotter lately, I wouldn't be too surprised if they started up again.

It's too bad there isn't somewhere in the city that sells bulk hay. But then again, it's probably a lot easier for us to just have it delivered to the door. I think SM is the cheapest I've found for shipping so far, but I still order Kleenmama's once in awhile too. My bunnies love Kleenmama's 3rd cut timothy and the bluegrass.


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hehe. Spidey bun  My bunnies are spidey buns too. Also I think I need photographic proof of Kirby the Mop. What do you use to brush them? I have a Furminator, love it. It works so well! Last year Rory was having severe GI slowdown when he was shedding because of swallowing fur, so I was brushing him several times a day and accidentally gave him a giant bald spot on his back!


I tried the furminator and for some reason it just doesn't jive with me. I use the fur buster and it works really well on fur like Kirby's (slick, satin) and Penny's (short). It's ok for Toby who has much fluffier and longer guard fur. But I yank Toby's fur out by hand and use some water to dampen my hands as well. Toby never sheds enough in one place for me to yank a bald spot. He tends to have loose fur ALL over and I have to spend time going over every inch of him.

As for King Kirby's mop -- that's private, he says! His majesty will have my head if I share unhandsome pictures of him!! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> AH shedding! Poor Kirby. All 3 of mine where shedding at the same time a couple of months ago :shock: I've been hopping that they won't start up again for awhile, I don't miss cleaning up all the fur! But it's been getting so much hotter lately, I wouldn't be too surprised if they started up again.
> 
> It's too bad there isn't somewhere in the city that sells bulk hay. But then again, it's probably a lot easier for us to just have it delivered to the door. I think SM is the cheapest I've found for shipping so far, but I still order Kleenmama's once in awhile too. My bunnies love Kleenmama's 3rd cut timothy and the bluegrass.


Haha, too many rabbits in your life. You were "hopping"! 

Delivery to the door is very compelling. I do love not having to lug a 50# box of Oxbow from the store where I can order it. All my buns devour KM bluegrass and 3rd cut tim. They can go through pretty large amounts of it daily, but Penny takes it to a whole new level! A bun with her appetite is more suited for bale purchases, if only there were any here. My view is, if I had to drive THAT far away to get a bale of hay, I just wasted like $25 in gas already. Not to mention time, and the fact that I simply do not have enough space in my 2 bedroom city apt for a whole bale lol


----------



## ariusshadow

We can get our hay about 20-25 minutes away. It's a bit of a drive, but for the $3.50 per bail, it's worth it. And the lady we buy it from is so nice. She wants to see pics of all our buns.  Altogether, I spend about $4.50 for gas and the bail, when I split the cost with Ecresi, since she takes the other half of the bail. We haven't even gotten past the first few flakes yet. And we got it a month ago!


----------



## hln917

We bought the 50# Oxbow Timothy Hay at the Bunny Spa and surprisingly Baci who wouldn't touch anything but alfalfa hay now eats it along with Sebastian. However the girls refuses to touch it. I need to sprinkle some Oxbow Orchard Hay in there for them. After this box is depleted, I think I'll order some Kleenmama. But at the rate it's slowly going, I may be donating 1/2 of it. Our neighbor has a farm where I can get bales but I'm afraid with my picky eaters they may not like it.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah my bunnies go through hay like crazy - Well Berry and Ziggy do, not so much Barnaby. They are both only around 4 lbs each, but I think each of them independently eats more hay in a day than my childhood 10lb rabbit use too. I usually have to refill Barnaby's litter box once, maybe twice, a day. Ziggy and Berry's I think I could refill 10 times a day and it'd still be gone before bed time. Getting a bale would be so much more cost effective for them, but until we move someday I'll have to stick to ordering it online. I don't want to travel to get it, and don't really have the space to store it either.

Hopping lol.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> We bought the 50# Oxbow Timothy Hay at the Bunny Spa and surprisingly Baci who wouldn't touch anything but alfalfa hay now eats it along with Sebastian. However the girls refuses to touch it. I need to sprinkle some Oxbow Orchard Hay in there for them. After this box is depleted, I think I'll order some Kleenmama. But at the rate it's slowly going, I may be donating 1/2 of it. Our neighbor has a farm where I can get bales but I'm afraid with my picky eaters they may not like it.


If it's a local farm's hay it's probably cheap anyways and worth maybe buying some to try. Some people go to the farm and they don't want the whole bale. They might sell a bale for $5, but if you don't want to store hay you're not sure your buns will like just take a garbage bag and fill it up, and pay them for the bale anyways. I'm sure they'd understand you not being sure if you want the whole bale. If the buns end up liking it you'll save a lot of money! My boys didn't care for the Oxbow either. It took them like 6 months to get through a 50# box. I feel that if I'm going to pay ~$50 for 40# of Oxbow or $50 for ~35 lbs of Kleenmama, I'd rather go with the Kleenmama. My buns can't get enough of it and it saves me from having to go through gut slowdown with them every few months. 

When I was feeding them Oxbow they only ate hay occasionally if they were hungry. It drove me nuts because first one bun would go through stasis or slowdown, and then the next month somebun else would go through it. I was breaking out a can of canned pumpkin once a month and it was annoying to have to micromanage their eating habits so much. Ever since switching hay, I have not nearly had as many bouts of gut danger. A little bit of extra money in exchange for peace of mind and overall bunny health -- It's definitely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Haha yeah my bunnies go through hay like crazy - Well Berry and Ziggy do, not so much Barnaby. They are both only around 4 lbs each, but I think each of them independently eats more hay in a day than my childhood 10lb rabbit use too. I usually have to refill Barnaby's litter box once, maybe twice, a day. Ziggy and Berry's I think I could refill 10 times a day and it'd still be gone before bed time. Getting a bale would be so much more cost effective for them, but until we move someday I'll have to stick to ordering it online. I don't want to travel to get it, and don't really have the space to store it either.
> 
> Hopping lol.


Penny is like Ziggy and Berry I think. My brother, who is bun sitting for me right now, doesn't believe me when I tell him he has to refill Penny's hay in the morning before he leaves for school AND at night before he goes to sleep. He's so used to my boys who eats moderately and leisurely. He saw first hand yesterday just how much she scarfs down and his eyes were bulging watching the rate of hay disappearance... 

I think that Penny and Kirby have both gotten used to their pen and the changes in the rabbit room. More importantly, Penny understands where she's supposed to eat and poop. When I come back home, I will look into setting up hay racks for them so that I don't have to psychotically check their litter boxes for hay depletion. It will give me a little more peace of mind that Kirby won't go hungry. It was so bad that night I stayed overnight @ my mom's place and I wasn't sure if they had enough hay in their litter boxes to last them till morning. I never worry about Toby because he has his own habitat and food supply. He has a hay rack too so he never goes without some hay.

I wasn't sure I'd ever be able to put up a hay rack for Penny because her litter habits were just _that _horrid. But ever since I've kept her calcium intake and water intake in check, she's better. She even eats the hay that I give the pair "for fun", like the hay in the paper bag and the hay in the shoe box, she has learned to eat it and share with Kirby, and NOT poop on the floor where she's eating. She doesn't have a really firm grasp of the litter box but she more or less knows that the "other places" are for snacking whereas the litter box is her main chow-down spot. It's also funny to see how the rabbits sort of know that when one bun is sitting inside a litter box eating hay, that the other one is not really allowed there. Somebun must have put up a "do not disturb" sign. There's enough space for both but they don't usually like to eat together in the litter box. But if I put hay in the "for fun" places, they will squat together and eat in peace.


----------



## Dragonrain

> It's also funny to see how the rabbits sort of know that when one bun is sitting inside a litter box eating hay, that the other one is not really allowed there. Somebun must have put up a "do not disturb" sign. There's enough space for both but they don't usually like to eat together in the litter box. But if I put hay in the "for fun" places, they will squat together and eat in peace.



Haha my bunnies never got that concept. I had to go out and get them huge litter boxes, because all 3 of them, for some reason, like to sit in one litter box all together at the same time, even though they have 2 other boxes they could use. When I had smaller boxes, they would all squish in there together and usually at least one bunny butt ended up hanging over the edge of the box, so it got messy sometimes.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL!!! That picture is classic! Very, very cute!

What would happen at times is Penny gets pushy and she climbs into the box alongside Kirby. But Kirby would get out and relinquish the box to her. Kirby is a very easy going guy. She is very lucky that he lets her have her way. Most of the time however, Kirby picks a time when she is not in the box to go and vice versa.


----------



## kirbyultra

Day 2 being away from the bun buns. It's tough. I find myself talking about them every chance I get. I peer through the webcam whenever we're in the hotel room. *Sigh* I miss them...

I wrote a huge thing for Kirby and Toby on the plane ride but decided not to post it because it's too mushy even for me. I did however create new bunny collages from pictures I took of them this spring. It's the "spring collection" :biggrin2: The guy next to me on the plane pointed at my laptop and was like "I couldn't help but notice... do you work with rabbits?" to which I replied "no, I actually work _for _rabbits. 3 royal rabbits to be precise."

Anyways the buns are doing well. The couple is snuggling and Toby is partying it up. My bunsitter, my bro, got really sick coincidentally so he is coping with a bad cold while having to deal with my naughty buns. Penny's been on her best behavior supposedly. Toby has been playful. So it seems like all is well  I'm the only one who's a wreck 

I went to the place where there are a lot of bunny pet shops here and it seems like dwarf bunnies are still all the rage in Asia. Lionheads were extremely popular but now the attention has shifted oddly enough to harlequins. "Mini" Harlequin buns were everywhere! Solid color buns were not nearly as popular anymore. Lops are not as popular either. It's so weird here. People just decide what's popular and they feverishly lust after it.  I just hope that rabbit knowledge is passed along here and that these buns don't become disposable pets. I've been to the rescue here (last year) and they had a lot of rabbits. I imagine there's a lot of bad rabbit care info floating around. The pet stores had a lot of good rabbit pellets for sale but also had a lot of junky crappy pellets available 

A purebred nethie is marked for sale for almost $500 USD... it's unreal. 

Another odd thing I saw at all the pet stores..... Chinchillas. Tons and tons of chins. Even more than rabbits. What's odder is that last year when I was here, there were NONE. It's like suddenly chinchillas became super popular as pets here too. _Weird.

_Anyway_... _pet stores make me sad regardless. Seeing little buns in glass boxes for sale make me ache. Some stores were nicer than others where they were in a climate controlled environment but still_. _There were buns who were clearly full grown dwarf buns or full grown lop buns (perhaps 6-9 months old) and they were bigger than the average bun they sold. Nobody wants to buy them. They are just wasting away in the back of the store. My heart sank seeing them. 

It did help with my need for a bunny fix but it made me really sad at the same time. It made me think of how lucky my buns were to be at home and well cared for, happy and healthy and loved more than the can imagine. Toby is quite possibly my most fortunate bun. He was my only pet store purchased bunny and he's never really known a bad day in his life (unless you count the 7 or 8 weeks before I got him). Kirby and Penny both have their former lives to consider and they behave as buns with a past.  Kirby is working past his issues now that he's been with me for over a year and he has a girlfriend who comforts him. Penny is still kind of a crazy nutcase in some ways. It will take time to see her for the bun she truly is, once she's more comfy at home. 

Anyhoo..... that's it for now. I miss the bunnehs so, so much. I am glad they don't miss me an awful lot as they are comfy at home. I'll be spoiling them silly when I come back but until then I will just have to keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## kherrmann3

You'll be back before you know it! :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

The Toby Spring Collection


----------



## Kitty88

kirbyultra wrote:


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. Spidey bun  My bunnies are spidey buns too. Also I think I need photographic proof of Kirby the Mop. What do you use to brush them? I have a Furminator, love it. It works so well! Last year Rory was having severe GI slowdown when he was shedding because of swallowing fur, so I was brushing him several times a day and accidentally gave him a giant bald spot on his back!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the furminator and for some reason it just doesn't jive with me. I use the fur buster and it works really well on fur like Kirby's (slick, satin) and Penny's (short). It's ok for Toby who has much fluffier and longer guard fur. But I yank Toby's fur out by hand and use some water to dampen my hands as well. Toby never sheds enough in one place for me to yank a bald spot. He tends to have loose fur ALL over and I have to spend time going over every inch of him.
> 
> As for King Kirby's mop -- that's private, he says! His majesty will have my head if I share unhandsome pictures of him!! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


So, Furbusters work on Satin fur, huh? *orders one for overnight shipping*

Chloe's been shedding for......let's see, three weeks straight now. I woke up this morning and I swear I saw a giant fur ball roll through my room. :grumpy:

I went to a neighborhood pet store the other day to pick up Federigo's fish tank, and they had a cage with two baby buns in the back of the store....and one was an EXACT replica of Toby, I swear! So much so that I actually squealed "it's a baby Toby!" while looking into the cage. I got a couple of weird looks...(why on earth did that girl just decide that rabbit's name was Toby...?) :biggrin2:

Of course, baby Toby's toesies had nothing on Sir Toby's bleach white little feet. :big wink:


----------



## Dragonrain

Loove Toby's spring collection! Are Kirby and Penny going to have one too?

$500 for a netherland dwarf? That's crazy!

Pet stores are so sad. I can't go into them anymore, because I always want to buy all the animals and bring them home with me. But I can't, and I don't want to support the pet stores anyways.


----------



## MILU

Yeah, Kirby and Penny should definitely have a Spring collection too! 
BTW, is it my impression or your 1st post has Toby wearing a shark costume? That is soooo cute!!!!!!!! How I wish I could give my bun one of those!


----------



## hln917

The top middle picture is the Arch Toby!

I think I would have to sneak one of those bunnies back into the states. I never knew rabbits were popular in Asia but that would make sense to have a smaller pet than a large dog. Come to think of it, I never saw any big dogs walking around there only the little teacup size.


----------



## kherrmann3

I love the picture on the right of Toby all splayed out and comfy. Hehe, Toby-'tocks!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> ....and one was an EXACT replica of Toby, I swear! So much so that I actually squealed "it's a baby Toby!" while looking into the cage. I got a couple of weird looks...(why on earth did that girl just decide that rabbit's name was Toby...?) :biggrin2:
> 
> Of course, baby Toby's toesies had nothing on Sir Toby's bleach white little feet. :big wink:


LOL!!! Thanks! Sir Toby's toesies are one of my favorite things about him! I get like that at pet stores too. At the store yesterday I pointed at a baby bun and said "eeee, that one looks like a baby Lindsey! (the shelter bun who looks a lot like Toby)". The employee came over and started to talk to us. I said I have 3 at home. He says "3 what?" And I looked at him weird... we were in a rabbit pet store... why would he ask 3 of "what"? So I pointed at the bunnies in the display. He said "3 rabbits?? WOW that's incredible" -- is it really? LOL I guess people here don't get multiple buns.

Which is sad because we were at a pet store where there was a pair of buns that have Toby's type of markings. One was obviously fatter and the other one looked like Toby at approx 10 months old. They looked like a bonded pair. But sadly they won't be sold as a mandatory pair. :tears2: I think that's really sad... they're all each other has and they will be separated one day.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Loove Toby's spring collection! Are Kirby and Penny going to have one too?
> 
> $500 for a netherland dwarf? That's crazy!
> 
> Pet stores are so sad. I can't go into them anymore, because I always want to buy all the animals and bring them home with me. But I can't, and I don't want to support the pet stores anyways.


Agree - I wouldn't want to support the stores. There's only one store in the entire block of pet stores that does not sell live bunnies, just supplies. I will go there before I leave to buy some treats for the buns. 

Yeah $500 for the nethie, I was blown away when I did the math. They were even bragging about how they got this bunny and she was pregnant and she gave birth to 2 excellent nethies a couple days later. They just about tripled their profits, just like that. 

Toby's Spring Collection is called that because Toby is a fashionista. lol 

Kirby will have a similar thing posted later, but I have to first come up with an appropriate name for it  Penny doesn't have enough pics of just her yet. Odd, most of the pics I have of her are with Kirby or she's in the litter box. She's in there a lot I guess LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Yeah, Kirby and Penny should definitely have a Spring collection too!
> BTW, is it my impression or your 1st post has Toby wearing a shark costume? That is soooo cute!!!!!!!! How I wish I could give my bun one of those!


Yes, Toby is wearing a shark costume. It was for Halloween LOL

*hln917 wrote: *


> The top middle picture is the Arch Toby!
> 
> I think I would have to sneak one of those bunnies back into the states. I never knew rabbits were popular in Asia but that would make sense to have a smaller pet than a large dog. Come to think of it, I never saw any big dogs walking around there only the little teacup size.


I love Arch Toby. I don't know what he was doing, he just looked so funny standing like that. 

All the dogs I've seen here are tiny. They fit in girls' arms! One exception -- I was sitting in a sort of street joint having street food and there was a man there who had a huge husky-looking dog and a biiiig ol' Lab mix. I loved them! They were awesome looking dogs. I do love big dogs, though.

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love the picture on the right of Toby all splayed out and comfy. Hehe, *Toby-'tocks!*


:laugh: YES!


----------



## Myia09

Toby is so adorable!

And I TOTALLY missed the shark costume! HOW GREAT IS THAT?! lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Myia!! 
Did you see Kung Fu Kirby also on the first post's collage?


----------



## ariusshadow

My personal favorite from the first page will always be Kirby with the carrot toy between his ears.  Priceless~


----------



## kirbyultra

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> My personal favorite from the first page will always be Kirby with the carrot toy between his ears.  Priceless~


Then you will love this! An oldie but a goodie.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/niBZgz7l8s8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## ariusshadow

Omg you had me rollin'! That was hysterical. He looked so offended. xD It amused me so...
I apologize, King Kirby, but it really was too cute to see you with your nose in the air and a carrot on your head. ;D


----------



## kherrmann3

Kirby has this look of, "Why are you laughing, Mommy?" So cute and confuzzled!

It's OK Kirby, we all still love you.


----------



## kirbyultra

I know, it was awful of me to play this joke on him to begin with. The thing is, whenever Kirby feels something on his head when I am around he assumes it's my hand petting him. But he knew it felt different and what's more is that it wasn't moving. And I was laughing. He totally didn't get it. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

I know, it was awful of me to play this joke on him to begin with. The thing is, whenever Kirby feels something on his head when I am around he assumes it's my hand petting him. But he knew it felt different and what's more is that it wasn't moving. And I was laughing. He totally didn't get it. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

Ohhh no. The Kleenmama hay shipment is delivering tomorrow and Penny ran out of hay. She's going to eat some Sweet Meadow hay. Hope it doesn't cause her too much trouble......


----------



## kirbyultra

I bought a giant towel material blanket for the rabbit room. It's supposed to be a full size blanket, I think. I plan to place it on the floor. I had that straw mat that I used to put over the floor for Kirby and Toby. However Lady Penny and her pee habits made it nearly impossible for me to risk putting a pretty straw mat for her to inevitably ruin. I think a cotton towel blanket should do the trick. It will give them some traction to run on and it wouldn't be a big deal if they chewed cotton.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen, why were you in Asia? It looked like you were only there for a day or something because you're back now! And I didn't find any mention of you going anywhere... I'm so confused.

I'm glad no pet stores up here sell bunnies. Well, there's only one pet store (Petco) and it doesn't sell bunnies anymore... It's so weird, even when it did sell bunnies, I always went and looked, but I was never super tempted to buy one or anything. There was a cute little harlquin lop once and a tiny white Polish with blue eyes that I liked. Poor bunnies.

Call me terrible if you want, but honestly... If I were at a pet store and saw a bunny that spoke to my heart, that I just couldn't leave behind, I would buy it. I know it supports the continued selling of bunnies, but I couldn't say no to what I would consider to be MY bunny. It's not his fault he's at a pet store  I know that's the justification for a lot of people who know better but occasionally buy pet store animals anyway, but it's how I feel even if it's wrong.

My first bunny came from a pet store. Cinnabun  I was 10 at the time. The thing is, I actually made my mom call the local animal shelters to ask if they had any rabbits (they didn't, this was 15 years ago). I was a pretty savvy 10 year old I think, especially considering I'd never had a pet before or been to an animal shelter.

Can I have more Kirby pictures? I love Toby, and Penny is a cutie, but I have a big old soft spot for The Kirbster


----------



## issyorabbit

That video had me laughing so hard i all most fell over.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Helen, why were you in Asia? It looked like you were only there for a day or something because you're back now! And I didn't find any mention of you going anywhere... I'm so confused.


Haha, sorry, yes it's confusing! I am online way more often than I expected. See, I am still in Asia but... I can't get over my jet lag so I keep waking up during Eastern Time hours and going on RO :shock::biggrin2:

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Call me terrible if you want, but honestly... If I were at a pet store and saw a bunny that spoke to my heart, that I just couldn't leave behind, I would buy it. I know it supports the continued selling of bunnies, but I couldn't say no to what I would consider to be MY bunny. It's not his fault he's at a pet store


I completely understand that. Some people may make a weird face at me after having adopted my first bun Kirby and then going to a pet store to buy my second bun Toby. It's almost considered backpeddling, but it's something that just sort of happened. I am not ashamed to tell people I bought Toby from a pet store. He's my little baby and will always be my baby. I wouldn't have given up the experience of caring for a baby bun for anything. Although, don't get me wrong, I wouldn't do it again if I didn't have to! :innocent At the time, I had been toying with the thought of getting a 2nd bun and at the time I was still almost clueless about rabbit behavior. I knew I wanted a rexy looking dwarf and I wanted a boy bun and when I saw Toby at this random pet store (which I never knew existed and would never return again because it's so far away from my home)... he just stuck in my heart. I went in the store twice that day and walked out of there finally with Toby in a box. 

I don't like to support pet stores that sell bunnies anymore if I can help it (like products and stuff). I agree with you completely on the statement of it not being the bun's fault he is there. His little baby paws latched onto my heart. What can I do about that? What I do now is try not to walk into local pet stores at all to avoid seeing the buns. When I am traveling I always find it interesting to go look at the buns in stores and rescues to see how they do things.

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Can I have more Kirby pictures? I love Toby, and Penny is a cutie, but I have a big old soft spot for The Kirbster


I am so glad Kirby has a fan! I will post King Kirby's Portrait Kollage soon. Stay tuned! How funny, I call Kirby ""kirb kirb" sometimes.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen, I thought you were back because you were talking about having bought Penny a blankie and how she ran out of hay... You sure are up to date with what's goin' on at home, aren't you?  Where in Asia are you? What are you doing there? Sorry, I'm so nosy. I love to travel. What conditions are the bunnies kept in there? It must be so hard to see bunnies in poor conditions. When I was in Italy, I saw a lot of Campbell's Dwarf hamsters for sale (of all things). And when I was in Greece, I fell in love with a little stray kitten. I named him Pink Bear. It's a good thing I couldn't take him home on the airplane or he totally would have been coming with me. Thankfully, stray cats in Crete are really well cared for and spoiled, so hopefully Pink Bear is doing just fine.

About the pet stores... my dad actually bought a puppy from one :shock: We are WELL aware of how terrible it is to buy dogs from pet stores, but we went in to buy fish food and my dad saw Sandy. He looked just like the dog he had as a kid (that his father gave away when he was away at camp). Dad actually cried in the pet store. Big, tough, military Dad. Thankfully, Sandy is a super duper sweet and well behaved dog and has been really healthy. He's 5 now. We asked where he came from and he was from a backyard breeder (they gave us their phone number), better than a puppy mill at least... Still, I don't really see myself ever buying a puppy from a pet store.

Sorry, I have a tendency to blather on in your blog


----------



## kirbyultra

I love to read everyone's thoughts. Feel free to blather 

Sometimes our animals enter our lives in the most unexpected ways. Pet store or not... it just sort of happens and I think it is our privilege to meet our wonderful pets. I wouldn't judge a person for it, unless there was some extreme reason to. 

I am currently in Hong Kong! The buns that I could see on display look like they're well fed and watered. They usually have good timothy hay to munch on (Oxbow, imported!!) and a good pellet, lots of water bottles. They bounce around on some sort of bedding that varies by store. Some buns sat in some Carefresh equivalent, some in Yesterdays News equivalent, and one store used some kind of apple based material. Maybe it was apple wood based, not sure! But I was glad to see no cedar shavings being used. The worst store I saw was sadly the most popular store. They had one 2.5x2.5 foot glass box with like 10 baby buns in it. The glass box was a semi open top with a fluorescent light at the top shining down on them. I imagine that between the hot, nasty, humid weather here, having a light on them 24/7 is quite unbearable. All the buns I saw were not very active. Some got up to binky a bit but most flopped on their side resting.

The rabbit society rescue here is wonderful! I was *shocked* to find that they had 30-40 buns in residence. All buns were relatively small. No big bun breeds here. Many lops, many lionheads, even more dwarf buns. Space is at a premium and the buns don't get to come out to exercise because there are buns all over the rooms stacked 3-cages high, in the hallway... just everywhere. They are well cared for, but there just isn't much space. The place smelled immaculate for housing 40 buns, including buns who are not 100% healthy. They have a lot of rabbits who have had incisors extracted and are somewhat "special needs" because of it. As we know, dwarf rabbits have a tendency to grow up with dental issues. They also have boarding services to raise money and the buns are fed, watered, health-checked, groomed and given mani/pedis.Oxbow and American Pet Diner donate a lot of hay and pellets to this rescue. It's wonderful to see bunnies getting proper care. 

There was one really sad adoptable bun who had bite marks ALL OVER his back. It was scabby, so it looked like he was recovering. But it was really sad  

What's really wonderful about the rescue is the air conditioning. You'd be surprised just how many places in HK are not air conditioned. It's easily 90 degrees out. Yesterday was 96% humidity and it rained/drizzled most of the day. _Nasty!_ I could literally feel the dampness resting on my skin. The buns in the stores that were housed INSIDE the stores were air conditioned but the buns on display in the front were lucky to have a fan  The rescue however, had the AC on FULL blast. It was downright chilly for me, but it's not so much the temperature as it is about the humidity. The humidity makes it so uncomfy for the buns but at the rescue they have it all in check. The rescue buns are relatively fortunate.

Next year is the lunar year of the Rabbit. The volunteer there told me that they are scared of what's in store. They're probably going to get hit with a ton of surrenders a couple months after Chinese New Year from people who thought it would be cool to buy a rabbit for the year of the Rabbit. Kind of like our Easter buns  They are currently raising money to move to a larger location so they can house more rabbits. I hope they get to their goal.


----------



## MILU

Toby's costume is fabulous! What about Kirby and Penny, did they wear costumes too? We don't celebrate Halloween here, neither can find costumes for rabbits (we can hardly find vets at all for them). I want to make an ear warmer for MILU (as here the Winter approaches) - not that I can sew professionally, but enough for his need. I guess he's gonna shred it to pieces though... how did Toby react to his costume? I think Toby and MILU have a lot in common.

** We don't have heating systems as you guys have either, that's why MILU would need ear warmers. I try to place some warm things around his area but he always stays somewhere else (he doesn't live in a cage and I can't keep the whole place warm for him). If only he accepted a blanket...


----------



## kirbyultra

Buns do quite ok in the cold, actually!

Toby didnt like the costume, but i found it very comical. He fought me when dressing him, and the costume didnt totally fit. But it turned out ok . He won grand prize in RO's halloween contest! Kirby won second place as Karate Master Kirby. I didnt have Penny yet  

Oh btw - I forgot to mention... The reason i know whats happening in my rabbit nation even though i am not home is because i have 2 bunny webcams and my brother updates me on anything important with the buns  KirbyKam and TobyKam are working around the clock when i am not home! It is great to be able to see them live. Otherwise I am not sure if I can go on any vacations!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

LOL KirbyKam and TobyKam! Love it! What about PennyKam? Is that the same as KirbyKam? 

I just love Toby's shark costume. Where did you get it? Have you seen Rory in his fire engbun costume? I'm sad because I started making a pirate costume for Skyler, but I didn't finish it in time for last year and he won't get to wear it this year  He would have been the cutest little pirate.


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> LOL KirbyKam and TobyKam! Love it! What about PennyKam? Is that the same as KirbyKam?


For a while, I converted TobyKam to PennyPeep... :biggrin::biggrin::shock::shock::biggrin::biggrin:
However, now that Kirby and Penny live together, they share KirbyKam
This is a shot of them staring at each other on the third floor of their condo (live).









*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I just love Toby's shark costume. Where did you get it? Have you seen Rory in his fire engbun costume? I'm sad because I started making a pirate costume for Skyler, but I didn't finish it in time for last year and he won't get to wear it this year  He would have been the cutest little pirate.


I just bought the shark outfit from Target. I got the small size for dogs 
Skyler really wold have been a very cute and convincing pirate. :nod I don't remember seeing Rory in costume!


----------



## hln917

You are too funny that you even found a rabbit shelter in HK! You need to let me know where it's located. A couple of coworkers wants to take a trip there prob in Oct and I already warned them, one of our stop is the shelter. I hope they get their fundings to move to a larger place. Wow~ didn't realize the impact ofthe new year bringing more homeless bunnies. 


Glad all is well with the trio at home. I had a very interesting invitation from somebunny on FB! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> You are too funny that you even found a rabbit shelter in HK! You need to let me know where it's located. A couple of coworkers wants to take a trip there prob in Oct and I already warned them, one of our stop is the shelter. I hope they get their fundings to move to a larger place. Wow~ didn't realize the impact ofthe new year bringing more homeless bunnies.
> 
> 
> Glad all is well with the trio at home. I had a very interesting invitation from somebunny on FB! :biggrin2:


You got a whaaaat on FB?? Toby's in big trouble when I get home!!:shock:

HKrabbit.org is the rescue's website. http://www.hkrabbit.org/contactus.html I hope you can read Chinese? LOL It's in Kowloon, at MongKok train station. It's actually pretty centrally located! They want to relocate in or around the same area because it's a good area accessible by volunteers and adopters alike. If you need a translation I'll find out the name of the street there. It's across the street from Langham Place Hotel so all the cabbies can get you pretty darn close to the exact location.


----------



## MILU

Oh yeah, I can see baby Kirby as karate master Kirby. You gotta find Penny a pretty costume for this year's Halloween! heheh
A bunny cam is definitely a great idea. I could even check my bun while I'm in my room 10 feet away from him (LOL I would)!

:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You got a whaaaat on FB?? Toby's in big trouble when I get home!!:shock:
> 
> HKrabbit.org is the rescue's website. http://www.hkrabbit.org/contactus.html I hope you can read Chinese? LOL It's in Kowloon, at MongKok train station. It's actually pretty centrally located! They want to relocate in or around the same area because it's a good area accessible by volunteers and adopters alike. If you need a translation I'll find out the name of the street there. It's across the street from Langham Place Hotel so all the cabbies can get you pretty darn close to the exact location.




Ummm.....I meant I got an invitation to befriend him on FB, yeah that's it.:biggrin2:
Bummer I can't read Chinese, only a few words. I'm an ABC.  Next time you visit them, suggest that they have a translation button on their web page. They can probably get more funding/donations from different part of the world if others can read it also. I am familiar with the area. Isn't that where the street market is located?
I think it's great thatyouare able to enjoyyour vacation and still satisfyyour passions for rabbitsby finding this shelter.


----------



## kirbyultra

Right, right.... Toby...:grumpy:

HK Rabbit Society is at 427 Reclamation St. Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong.
Here's what it looks like on Google Maps Street View. It's on the 2nd floor, where the red circle is. The entrance to go upstairs is the orange ring. It was hard to find the first time because 427 isn't labeled!


----------



## kirbyultra

Don't forget to enter the Photo Phile Contest of the month! Kirby and Toby are in!


----------



## hln917

Oh how cool! Wonder if Hair Live donate their services and gives the buns a makeover!:biggrin2:

Great pictures of the Kirby and Toby, (I like how you incorporate the word"Nation" in it.) now what about Penny?


----------



## kirbyultra

Funny you should mention Penny. I kept trying to see which pic to cut her out of and I couldn't find a single one where she wasn't lounging in an un-ladylike position or there was something in her mouth :shock: I think we need to spend more time with her before we have an appropriate picture to enter into the contest LOL! Perhaps we can use one of her crazy pictures for next month's movie photo contest and I can do something creative :dude:


----------



## MILU

OH MY GOD, THEY LOOK SO CUTE IN THEIR PICS with the flag! I've already got the "material" I need selected for MILU's pic, but haven't started working on it yet. What about Penny? We want Penny too!!! hehehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12

For whatever reason I have not gotten updates on your blog. It took me so long to get caught up. Thats when IdecidedI havegot to get a new chair, no padding.

Couldn't you have found a rescue in the same time zone?

Great updates, you have suchspecial bunny's.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

The photos for the contest are so cute! Love them! I had a similar idea as Toby's, hopefully mine turns out as cute as yours  Do you know what the Hair Live store is? It's funny because it seems like the name is mistranslated from English as Hare Lives or something, which would be a good name for a bunny rescue  Love that you can see the cages from the street! Oh and I love that Penny's cam was called the PennyPeep. I had to tell Paul about that  Also I tried to find Rory's fire engbun picture, but Webshots lost the photo :cry2 There's a blank spot where the photo was. I'm so sad. I don't know if I have it saved anywhere else and our giant hard drive thing just broke a couple days ago. I do know that I have a printed out copy of it somewhere, so that's good at least...

What is Hong Kong like? Eat any good food? Do you know any Chinese?


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> OH MY GOD, THEY LOOK SO CUTE IN THEIR PICS with the flag! I've already got the "material" I need selected for MILU's pic, but haven't started working on it yet. What about Penny? We want Penny too!!! hehehe


Thanks! I'll see if I can get any suitable pics of Penny when I get back :wink

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> For whatever reason I have not gotten updates on your blog. It took me so long to get caught up. Thats when IdecidedI havegot to get a new chair, no padding.
> 
> Couldn't you have found a rescue in the same time zone?
> 
> Great updates, you have suchspecial bunny's.


Thank you Dave. I wonder what's up with my bloggie. myheart said she wasn't getting alerts either. :?

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Do you know what the Hair Live store is? It's funny because it seems like the name is mistranslated from English as Hare Lives or something, which would be a good name for a bunny rescue  Love that you can see the cages from the street! Oh and I love that Penny's cam was called the PennyPeep. I had to tell Paul about that  Also I tried to find Rory's fire engbun picture, but Webshots lost the photo :cry2 There's a blank spot where the photo was. I'm so sad. I don't know if I have it saved anywhere else and our giant hard drive thing just broke a couple days ago. I do know that I have a printed out copy of it somewhere, so that's good at least...
> 
> What is Hong Kong like? Eat any good food? Do you know any Chinese?


Good luck with your photo entry! Too bad about Rory's fire engbun... it would have been a hoot to see. If you get it back up on the web one day let me know!

I think, but I'm not sure, that Hair Live is a hair salon. Maybe they will give the buns a cool 'do 

I can speak enough Chinese to get around in HK but I wouldn't say I'm fluent. Perhaps conversational. I can read some basic stuff but I can write very little. It's enough to order food at a restaurant! The food is really awesome here. Every cuisine at every corner. Service is really good too. I tried a bunch of things I've never had. My husband's family are real foodies so they took us to some really yummy spots. It's really too hot to do anything but lounge around indoors in the zillions of malls or one of the zillions of restaurants. 

Ooooh..... I had the urge to take a bun home today. I saw the most ADORABLE lil dwarf bun. She had sort of white/silver body with just a touch of tan down the middle of her back. Her fur was positively shiny. She stunning dark mysterious eyes and a very pretty face. Perfect little bunny head. Looked a lot like Toby when he was a baby..... I really, really wanted to put her in my purse. I think if she laid in my purse still she would get past airport security, wouldn't you??? Another thing I considered was ACE bandaging my chest, and stuffing 2 bunnies into my bra. LOL -- Oh yes, I gave this a LOT of thought. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Haha, love the idea of bunnies stuffed in the bra! You'd have to find another bunny to take home so you wouldn't be lopsided...


----------



## kirbyultra

So you see the immediate benefits of this idea....


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Funny you should mention Penny. I kept trying to see which pic to cut her out of and I couldn't find a single one where she wasn't lounging in an un-ladylike position or there was something in her mouth :shock: I think we need to spend more time with her before we have an appropriate picture to enter into the contest LOL! Perhaps we can use one of her crazy pictures for next month's movie photo contest and I can do something creative :dude:


Photoshop a bunch of those little American flags in front of her, too (the little ones that stick in the lawn).  You can "censor" her pictures with mini-flags! Then she'll just look like she's in a parade lol

Love the other two submeeshons! :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL strategically placed flags might do it... I have to give it a bit more thought. Or I could just try to take better photos of her. She just doesn't work the camera the way the boys do. Part of the problem is she's constantly in her litter box OR she's flopped on her side. She hardly ever runs around, or so much as stands around. *sigh* The only really funny picture I got of her (alone) is one where she was licking her foot and I got her in mid lick. It looks like she's about to chow down joyously on her own foot LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

June 15, 2010 - Scone, the MacBunny that changed how I think of bunnies

It was hard news to take in when I logged in and thought I'd be reading a picture update of Scone when I found out that he had passed away. Stunned doesn't begin to cover it, actually. Scone is one of the first buns that grew on me when I joined RO and his pictures are in part the inspiration for "King" Kirby... the same sort of cute regal exterior but gentle, refined nature on the inside. He really was a special little bun for many people on RO. I looked at my Scone MacBunny picture books last night and will always treasure them. It seems strange now but I'm grateful that Scone "autographed" my books. It's like I have a little piece of him living with me. 

The incident hauntingly brought back the nightmare that I had a couple weeks ago, the one where I dreamt I went home and found Kirby lying limp in his litter box. Kirby's turning 4 this summer and it's like his mortality is looming over my head. He's still young, and living a good adult life. I should have no reason to worry about his health but you just never know with these buns... they don't tell you when something hurts. I don't think I could stand it if he left me without even saying goodbye. Kirby is the one who started it all for me. My whole life revolves around rabbits now that I literally don't have a real job and all I do is take care of my rabbits and shelter rabbits. I'm not even sure I could look at another rabbit if my one heart bunny were gone, you know? 

I shouldn't even be thinking about this -- it is so sad


----------



## kirbyultra

Buns are doing well. It's cooler today so I don't have to worry about them being too hot. Bunsitter ran outta veg by now so I told him to get more with the cash I left him. He bought dill instead of parsley LOL I think Toby might fire him.

Kirby is molting really bad still. He's sporting a Scottish kilt at this point! He looks so silly! Maybe I wasn't as observant the last time but I could have sworn his molt last year was faster and more furious. I definitely don't remember him molting his top half and bottom half at different times. So odd...

My baby gate delivered. So did Penny's new hay shipment. Should be good!!! I've never been so excited about dried grass... :biggrin:

:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

The poor bun's might have to eat dill. lol


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> The only really funny picture I got of her (alone) is one where she was licking her foot and I got her in mid lick. It looks like she's about to chow down joyously on her own foot LOL


Do we have this posted somewhere? leaseplease:


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The only really funny picture I got of her (alone) is one where she was licking her foot and I got her in mid lick. It looks like she's about to chow down joyously on her own foot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have this posted somewhere? leaseplease:
Click to expand...

Hehe yep...


----------



## Myia09

Aw! So adorable!


----------



## MILU

Lovely lady!


----------



## kirbyultra

lol Penny is the goofiest... She really looks like she's enjoying that footie.


----------



## kirbyultra

King Kirby's Royal Portraits - Spring 2010


----------



## MILU

Kirby is so lovely! His Spring collection looks great, I can't tell which one looks better, his or Toby's. I love Kirby's white "glove" and marks. He is such a cute bunny! I hope Toby and Penny don't get jealous, they are, too. 
:group2:


----------



## Kitty88

Aweh! Penny does look happy and comfy, munchin down on her paw. XD

And I think my favorite Kirby look is his doormat-impersonation. It looks like he made himself wider! I love when Chloe does that, I always call her a loaf-a-bun because it looks like I could scoop her up and put her in a loaf pan and she'd fit perfectly. XD

Although, where you find a Pullman loaf pan big enough to hold eight pounds of bunny, I don't know.....


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Kirby is so lovely! His Spring collection looks great, I can't tell which one looks better, his or Toby's. I love Kirby's white "glove" and marks. He is such a cute bunny! I hope Toby and Penny don't get jealous, they are, too.
> :group2:


Aw, thank you!! Kirby thanks you too. :bunnieskiss



*Kitty88 wrote: *


> Aweh! Penny does look happy and comfy, munchin down on her paw. XD
> 
> And I think my favorite Kirby look is his doormat-impersonation. It looks like he made himself wider! I love when Chloe does that, I always call her a loaf-a-bun because it looks like I could scoop her up and put her in a loaf pan and she'd fit perfectly. XD
> 
> Although, where you find a Pullman loaf pan big enough to hold eight pounds of bunny, I don't know.....


I love the bunny loaves. I am pretty sure I could stuff Kirby into a loaf pan and it would look ridiculous because only his head would stick out :rofl: I sometimes call him a chick-chick or a duckie because they look like fowl in water or sitting on a nest. :biggrin:

I don't know why that day Kirby decided to be extra flat and extra wide. He has never done that before that day and never did it again. He was dancing and binking in the living room, then he squatted on the playmat and I petted him for a bit. Then suddenly he became a little doormat puddle bun.


----------



## Dragonrain

I love the Kirby collection!

I call my bunnies "peeps" when they are sitting like bunny loaves. I think they look like the little ducky/chick peeps you can get around Easter time. I used to call Zeus a peep all the time because his coloring was called 'blue', and he would sit like a little blue Easter peep.


----------



## kherrmann3

Those must be some tasty toe-sies! 

Love the Kirby Kollection! I like the one where his ears are MIA.


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Those must be some tasty toe-sies!
> 
> Love the Kirby Kollection! I like the one where his ears are MIA.


Yep, it's been a very interesting spring in the rabbit nation...


----------



## kirbyultra

I was telling my friend how Kirby was molting and Penny is molting... and she told me there's this org called Matter of Trust collecting hair and fur for the effort down south. I'm pretty sure at the rate our buns molt on RO, the rabbits will save the animals from the oil. I think it's a good idea!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Ooooh..... I had the urge to take a bun home today. I saw the most ADORABLE lil dwarf bun. She had sort of white/silver body with just a touch of tan down the middle of her back. Her fur was positively shiny. She stunning dark mysterious eyes and a very pretty face. Perfect little bunny head. Looked a lot like Toby when he was a baby..... I really, really wanted to put her in my purse. I think if she laid in my purse still she would get past airport security, wouldn't you??? Another thing I considered was ACE bandaging my chest, and stuffing 2 bunnies into my bra. LOL -- Oh yes, I gave this a LOT of thought. :biggrin2:


Ok, here's the plan~I'll meet you upon arrival and you can pass them on once you deplane and we'll somehowbypass custom!


----------



## hln917

Love all the collages~ btw Walgreen has a coupon for a free collage until this weekend. You should take advantage of it!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh..... I had the urge to take a bun home today. I saw the most ADORABLE lil dwarf bun. She had sort of white/silver body with just a touch of tan down the middle of her back. Her fur was positively shiny. She stunning dark mysterious eyes and a very pretty face. Perfect little bunny head. Looked a lot like Toby when he was a baby..... I really, really wanted to put her in my purse. I think if she laid in my purse still she would get past airport security, wouldn't you??? Another thing I considered was ACE bandaging my chest, and stuffing 2 bunnies into my bra. LOL -- Oh yes, I gave this a LOT of thought. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here's the plan~Â I'll meet you upon arrival and you can pass them on once you deplane and we'll somehowÂ bypass custom!
Click to expand...

Good to know I've always got inside help!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hi everyone. So I'm back and I am so glad. I missed my buns a lot and I'm happy to see they are doing just fine. The boys are really great. I got the house cleaned up and I'm totally jet lagged so I've been doing things at the oddest hours. At 5pm I start to feel the intense urge to sleep. I fight it off till 7 pm and then I just konk out. Without pressure of having to wake up to go to work there's just no desire or need to ever get up at normal EDT hours anymore.

Penny's driving me insane again. I don't know what's gotten into her. It's like April all over again and I have no idea why. She's peeing all over the place and this morning was literally the last straw. I was just livid beyond imaginable. I haven't been this pissed off at any living, breathing thing since I quit my job. She peed this huge puddle right near the door, under the now-permanent baby gate and basically wet like 3 play mat pieces on the bottom. I don't think she could have picked a single place WORSE in the entire room to pee on. I have had it with her. I threw her back in the pen, and she is not allowed out anymore. Period. No more. I'm like THIS close to bringing her back to the shelter. I'm really, really pissed and tired of her. I am not cleaning up her stuff anymore. I just can't do it. Maybe adopting her was a huge mistake. 

I just hate that Kirby really likes her and he dotes on her. Kirby favoring her is just about the only reason I haven't surrendered her back. I've had this swirling around in my head so much ever since I got her. I've never questioned whether a bunny was a mistake so much or for so long. 

And because SHE has to be locked up now, so does Kirby. And it's not fair because Kirby doesn't deserve to be locked up. He keeps protesting and wanting to come out and now he's stuck in there with her. UGHHHH my mind is in pieces right now, I can't even think straight.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kirb Kirb :kiss1: Love all the pictures of my handsome boy, even the one where he looks earless!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks! Kirby looks silly with no ears lol


----------



## kirbyultra

Well I washed the brand new blankie that Penny soiled. I put it in their pen again and Kirby's having fun digging at it. Penny is scared and staying away from me. Maybe it is better that she and I both have a time out from each other. I do not enjoy screaming at my rabbits and I am sure she doesn't like being yelled at. I made the pen space bigger so they can have a larger area but safely inside where she can cause less damage peeing. She cannot sleep under the computer desk though. That's her fave spot but I just can't risk her peeing outside again. Bad girl!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww I missed the post about Penny getting in trouble  Poor girl and poor you. Have you had some time to gather your emotions yet? I hope you don't take her back to the shelter. Maybe she has a urinary tract infection and can't help it? Rory gets recurring UTIs and he can't help where he pees when he has them. I wonder what's making her pee in random places. Also, why can't you let out Kirby without her?

I raised my voice at Rory once, back when he was an only bun (about 3 months after we got him). He snuck upstairs and was gleefully tucked in where I couldn't reach him. This was when we had potted plants up there (that are since gone) that were poisonous to bunnies so I couldn't just leave him there. We had guests arriving for dinner in less than half an hour, I was getting a late start on making dinner, and I wanted to clean the rat cage really quickly. I did not have time to wait for Rory to come out! Got exasperated, yelled at him a little, he thumped his foot at me, I felt horribly guilty and was able to fish him out of his hiding place, then cuddled him and gave him a carrot. Still feel bad about that! Even our darling bunnies are capable of making us really exasperated sometimes.


----------



## kirbyultra

She tested negative for a UTI when she first had these pee fits. But they gave her antibiotics anyway. I think it's behavioral at this point. They're not little puddles like UTI symptoms. They're huge pee puddles! 

I can't let Kirby out because Kirby likes to dash in and out and of the pen and he gets all nutty when I close the door behind him. I cannot leave the pen door open for her. He only does this because he doesn't like being inside of a cage regardless of how incredibly large his pen is. If I open up the pen so that he is not "caged" he is fine. But if I open the pen, Penny ruins the entire room. As much as I wish it were a pure rabbit room, it's not. It is also my husband's workspace when he does work from home at night  

I can count the number of times I have lost patience with Kirby and Toby. But with Penny it's like she has a way of pushing all my buttons at once. She knows when I am already exhausted and in a foul mood, and then she'll pee on the floor to add insult to injury. On other days she might just pee repeatedly all over the place so I have to clean on my hands and knees like 5-6 times and at some point I just lose my mind like this morning.


----------



## kherrmann3

I've had lots of "heart to hearts" with Toby about acceptable places to pee (the LITTERBOX!). It only works half the time. When Will talked to Toby about not peeing on the bed and Will's stuff, it worked. Toby just doesn't listen to Mommy.


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I've had lots of "heart to hearts" with Toby about acceptable places to pee (the LITTERBOX!). It only works half the time. When Will talked to Toby about not peeing on the bed and Will's stuff, it worked. Toby just doesn't listen to Mommy.


LOL I thought I might be the only looney mommy who does the heart to hearts. I am sure she won't listen to me. I have already had about 3 really heartfelt talks with her. I have begged her quite pathetically too. It works about a day or so. Maybe my hubby can try. I saw them getting chummy yesterday before I fell asleep. I have, in fact, even begged Kirby to have a chat with his girlfriend. *sigh*


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm sorry Penny is being a pain! 



> She knows when I am already exhausted and in a foul mood, and then she'll pee on the floor to add insult to injury. On other days she might just pee repeatedly all over the place so I have to clean on my hands and knees like 5-6 times and at some point I just lose my mind like this morning.



Maybe she senses your bad moods sometimes, and that makes her nervous or something, so she has accidents? I'm not sure. But my parents use to have a dog who they think was abused when she was a puppy, and she would get really nervous and pee on the floor every time people in the house would raise their voices or be in bad moods, even if the hostility wasn't directed at her at all. I think maybe in her past, people in that kind of a mood meant bad things for her, and that's something that stuck with her.

Oh, and welcome back, by the way!!


----------



## kirbyultra

That's an interesting theory, Chelle. I suppose it is possible and something I can look out for in terms of patterns. I'm feeling less growl-y now so we took some cute photos. I am not taking her back to the shelter or anything but her rabbit room privileges have been revoked indefinitely...

This was her favorite lazy afternoon spot to sleep. She is no worse off right now in the pen, but seems like this was always her first choice.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny washing her face





Penny contemplates whether it's time for a nap.





Penny decides, yes, it's nap time and has found a new napping spot.





She goes in for the flop....





And she's down!





Look at the dirty little tail 

Penny's favorite thing to do.





Kirby and Penny












Kirby always seems upset with me when I don the camera while Penny is lying down. Like he doesn't want me snapping pics of his chick or something.

Here's Kirby looking all royal-like.




"Bring the royal craisins, now!"





Toby





Toby is sleeping but it seems like he's nodding off to one side.





Kirby eating hay from Ye Olde Box. I forgot if I posted these already. They were from before I left.









I love these two below. Looks like you can see his little mouth opening.


----------



## kirbyultra

Here's the new and improved baby gate. It is very sturdy and I have no doubt in my mind that even the devious Toby cannot yank it down. I cut up 1 NIC panel and used it to secure either side of the door. And then used 2 NIC panels to block off both sides of the door. Well, I guess there is one way that Toby can breach it. If he hopped up and got his head stuck in the air space above the panels... he hasn't done anything of the sort so I don't think he will.






The door swings both ways 





View from inside of the rabbit room.





I like it, but it is so child proof that the door is actually a little bit of a pain in the butt to operate!


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow Page 31 is becoming quite a picture filled page... 

Here's Penny's debut into the PhotoPhiles contest. I think her cut-out is much better since I used a better program.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beautiful pictures  Penny is such a pretty girl. How big are she and Kirby? I thought she was bigger than him- she just looks like a big girl- but in the picture of them together, he looks bigger. Also I didn't realize she had a white paw! Cuteness!

Glad to see you got the gate thing worked out. I hope Toby doesn't get caught above the NIC panels... My bunnies are so good at getting themselves caught in things that I would worry about it. I'm a worry wart!

Do your bunnies do lots of flops? I haven't seen Rory do one in a few months, but so far this morning he has flopped twice! The first time I was afraid he was dead, he jumped up when I ran to him. He's actually flopping again right now but I can see him breathing so no freaking out  Flops are so cute once I'm certain he's alive!


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How big are she and Kirby? I thought she was bigger than him- she just looks like a big girl- but in the picture of them together, he looks bigger. Also I didn't realize she had a white paw! Cuteness!
> 
> Glad to see you got the gate thing worked out. I hope Toby doesn't get caught above the NIC panels... My bunnies are so good at getting themselves caught in things that I would worry about it. I'm a worry wart!
> 
> Do your bunnies do lots of flops?...


Penny is slightly heavier than Kirby at last check, and she is by size a larger, longer rabbit. Kirby looks bigger in that pic because of the angle LOL Kirby seems to "spread" fatter when sprawled out though, so he looks fatter and bigger. Poor boy :biggrin2:

I haven't seen Toby climb up the NICs just yet. And surprisingly the panels are really hard to clip so I didn't want to do the 2nd layer. The door is already extra heavy due to 2 panels strapped onto it. I think if I add 1-2 more panels to it, the momentum may be too great and the door may swing too fast and not catch onto the lock (this has happened once when I closed the door too quickly). 

Before I put the NICs on, I let Toby test it out. He tried, really hard, to put his head through the gate's bars. He got his little noggin through but his cheeks were too big.  I'm sure if he continued to charge at it, he would menacingly get himself stuck. The chances of him jumping up and landing his head through the top, above the NIC panels, would be pretty slim (I think)...er, I hope. :shock:

My bunnies flop quite a bit! Penny flops several times a day. Kirby will flop maybe once a week, sometimes more. Toby flops every day but only in his favorite wooden box and only when he's fixing for a nap. :biggrin: The first time Kirby pulled a dead bunny flop on me, my heart stopped!!! I used to post a lot of Kirby's DBFs on my blog but it kept making member myheart very nervous so I stopped  Kirby's DBFs really look quite dead. His eyeballs roll back a little, and he's totally on his side, ears all a-floppy. And he's so round that when he flops it's very abrupt and accidental-looking.


----------



## Dragonrain

What did you use to cut the NIC's?? I tried to cut one a couple of weeks ago, to make a hay rack for Barnaby with it, and I couldn't cut through the stupid thing. The outside part, where it's a bit thicker than the rest, was the part I couldn't cut through. 

I like the baby gate! I really think I need to get one with a door sometime soon. I wish I could find one with smaller bar spaces so I wouldn't have to use NIC panels or something on it too, ooh well.

Penny is such a pretty bunny. It's a shame she's being such a pain with all the peeing - I really hope she stops sometime soon. I love her picture for the contest!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> What did you use to cut the NIC's?? I tried to cut one a couple of weeks ago, to make a hay rack for Barnaby with it, and I couldn't cut through the stupid thing. The outside part, where it's a bit thicker than the rest, was the part I couldn't cut through.
> 
> I like the baby gate! I really think I need to get one with a door sometime soon. I wish I could find one with smaller bar spaces so I wouldn't have to use NIC panels or something on it too, ooh well.
> 
> Penny is such a pretty bunny. It's a shame she's being such a pain with all the peeing - I really hope she stops sometime soon. I love her picture for the contest!


I went and bought a pair of bolt cutters from Home Depot. There were a bunch of different ones ranging from $9.98 to $50! I'm sure the $50 would have made quick work of the NIC panels but I went with the $9.98 one with shorter handles (so you need to use more force). Um, it was really hard! I couldn't cut a single part of the panel myself. My husband went ape on it and cut 1 panel for me. That's why I didn't want to do the 2nd panel because of how hard it was!

If there is a baby gate with small enough spaces between the bars, well, I didn't find it! 

Oh, and Penny thanks you


----------



## kirbyultra

BTW, I tweaked the caption of Penny's entry. And then I decided to redo Kirby and Toby's cut-outs. I think the final product looks a little better, but Penny's came out the best. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56276&forum_id=21


----------



## MILU

Aw...
This peeing issue makes me remember my 1st rabbit, who died at the age of 6 months... really young! I still feel bad and guilty. He acted like Penny, peed all over and made a mess when I wasn't around, and one night I got really mad and I closed him at night (like I always did) but that night I was mad and I didn't say "good night" to him like I always did. I was mad when I closed him in his place.
That night I prayed to God that he didn't pee or poop all over anymore. 
God listened to me and gave me what I asked, right away. 
Next day my bunny didn't poop 1 little dropping. He didn't want to play and I thought he was sleepy or that he was playing "I don't want to talk to you now" but I realized he wasn't ok when it was time he would eat and he didn't. He was hiding, quiet. couldn't walk well, he was acting weird. Didn't stay in places he usually did... I called vets but nobody cared. They said that was ok. 
My bunny died that night. It was the night after I prayed that he didn't poop or pee all over. He didn't. Ever more. I still feel bad and I still don't know if he died because I didn't tell him "good night" or because I was mad at him. Today I got MILU, and I don't mind when he pees or poops or destroys stuff he shouldn't. I mean, I care, but I don't get mad anymore. When I'm about to say "don't do this", I stop and say instead "yes, my dear, pee! Pee as much as you can, for, if you pee, that means you're healthy"......
I still don't know what happened to my 1st bunny, I don't know if it was stroke or what. His last minutes were sad. His body got tossed about 3 feet from the ground (does stroke do that?) several times. He died in my hands. I saw the light in his eyes shut down like life evaporating. I can't get mad at an animal for peeing or anything at all after that. I miss him much more than I was upset with his naughtiness. 
I hope you and Penny get to understand one another. She's just a little bunny, sometimes they don't understand our rules... maybe she thinks you'll be happy if she pees? Who knows? Maybe she thinks you'll say "wow, look how well you can do that!" hehe - you know bunnies are silly like this. MILU often slaughters my sandals trying to impress me. He carries them somewhere and hides them when I'm not looking (so I gotta keep searching for them all over all the time) and he also bites them, just to make me see how strong and smart he is. Sometimes I wonder if his brain has been spliced with a hunting dog or what. I don't doubt he's been peeing all over my room again to try to "impress" me. They have different standards... like we eat "dead animals" (meat) and our buns would surely get very mad at us if they knew it... oh well. I hope you and Penny are ok soon!


----------



## MILU

Oh yeah, the pics of your babies look better now! Did you manage to find that eraser option? They all look cute, but I guess I like Kirby's pic better. He's got such a sweet look in his eye....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Helen you have such cute bunnies, and you take great pictures.

I look forward to seeing more.

Susan


----------



## BethM

Your gate looks nice, Helen! A lot like mine. (Except mines that weird "mocha" color.) I love having the walk-through gate. Mine also took some getting used to, now I'm a pro at opening it. I like to laugh at guests when they struggle with it now. LOL. 

I have yelled at my Amelia a few times. Usually when I need her to stay in one area and she refuses to, no matter what I do. It is very maddening! The only thing yelling at her does, though, is make me more frustrated, and then I feel bad about yelling. I also yelled at her when she chewed a quarter-sized hole in one cushion of the living room chair. She also pees in the back corner of her cage. Before I got the coroplast flooring, some of the pee dripped down and left a good sized spot on the hardwood floor, where the finish is ruined now. *sigh* I love her too much to stay angry, though. I know you're not as bonded with Penny yet, though. There were several days that I just wanted to drop Cody off at the shelter. I was in tears for most of two days, just wanting him to leave. We're in a better place now, though. 

Maybe after some days of confinement, Penny will be on better behavior. Is there a way you could section off an area to keep Penny in while Kirby runs?


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> Your gate looks nice, Helen! A lot like mine. (Except mines that weird "mocha" color.) I love having the walk-through gate. Mine also took some getting used to, now I'm a pro at opening it. I like to laugh at guests when they struggle with it now. LOL.


LOL - nice one. I watched my husband fumble with it a lot the first few times. He got so frustrated that he just hopped over it. :biggrin2: I think it'll get better and the parts will be smoother with wear as well.

*BethM wrote: *


> The only thing yelling at her does, though, is make me more frustrated, and then I feel bad about yelling. I also yelled at her when she chewed a quarter-sized hole in one cushion of the living room chair. She also pees in the back corner of her cage. Before I got the coroplast flooring, some of the pee dripped down and left a good sized spot on the hardwood floor, where the finish is ruined now...
> 
> Maybe after some days of confinement, Penny will be on better behavior. Is there a way you could section off an area to keep Penny in while Kirby runs?


You're definitely right about yelling not being productive. Just about every instance after I yell at a bun, I regret it the next day and I feel pretty rotten about it. Sometimes in the heat of it, I just can't stop myself and it seems like yelling does let off some steam. 

I am almost positive Penny has ruined hardwood floor in places I have not yet discovered. When she first came here I didn't know she was a pee monster and her pen was right up against the closet. The closet is huge and can longer be moved, but it's not actually part of the apartment... so there is a tiny 1/4" space where her urine ran under. I cannot get anything in there to clean it. The best I could do was slip some paper towel to soak up what I could find but I'm positive she's peed where I didn't immediately discover and the urine probably dried. The day we move outta this apartment's going to be...interesting.

There is a way to lock Penny in so that she's confined and Kirby gets to run. It's the same way I lock them up at night, separated, for bed time. The space is about the equivalent of a 2x3 NIC cage. Her litter box is huge so it doesn't leave her much space. I guess I could do it once or twice a week to treat Kirby for a run. Out of all this, there's somebun who is probably thrilled. Toby. He hates when Kirby is out and about.


----------



## kirbyultra

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Helen you have such cute bunnies, and you take great pictures.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more.
> 
> Susan


Thanks Susan! I frequently update my blog with pictures... I have nothing better to do with my life


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> yes, my dear, pee! Pee as much as you can, for, if you pee, that means you're healthy"......
> ...I hope you and Penny get to understand one another. She's just a little bunny, sometimes they don't understand our rules... maybe she thinks you'll be happy if she pees?


That's a really sad story about your first rabbit, Vivian... thank you so much for sharing it. Sigh. I know you're right... they don't understand (except for Toby, who does understand English). I suppose I should be happy that she is peeing and pooping. As opposed to not pooping or stasis or something... 

I should confess that I am kind of a hygiene freak. I'm not a "neat" freak as I do have a tolerable amount of clutter around at times, but I totally can't stand germiness or nastiness. I've been spoiled by Kirby and Toby, the world's cleanest rabbits ever... they were so perfect in their habits and really never gave me much trouble. And then... enter Lady Penelope, ruler of Urination. I think that the amount that she urinates around the room would bother even the most sloppy of owners, let alone a person with an aversion to germs and dirt as myself. Couple that with her unique ability to irk me at all the wrong times, and it's just a Helen Bomb waiting to go off.... 

I'm trying really hard to see past the dirtiness to play with her daily and develop a rapport, but it's challenging. Whenever I sit with her all I want to do is pluck off her loose fur and make her cleaner... it's all I can think about it. :expressionless We do have fun in the end usually, she does something silly, Kirby does something silly, and we have ourselves a good play time. She is the most approachable bun, and she comes to me a lot looking for either food or pets. She licked my foot this evening so I think she got over this morning's events.

She is currently grooming Kirby's head so everybun must be in a good mood at the moment.

Oh yeah, I found the eraser tool in Gimp and it does have the equivalent of a fuzzy factor. I traced a fuzzy outline of the bun but the eraser head is so small that I was like, I'll be here all day erasing the background! So I took another approach. The Gimp app has a feature that I think Photoshop has as well, called the Lasso tool. The lasso tool has a feature called feather wipe or something like that. I set it to about 45%, and I traced an area around the bun. The lasso tool helps making selecting the bun easy. Then I just Cut the selection of the bun out. And then Gimp has an option to "Create from Clipboard" which creates a file that contains only the selection that I cut out. And the background is transparent. Victory!!!:biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

Ohhh yeah, I forgot to mention. I started to spike her water with Benebac powder. She has what seems to be watery cecal matter that kinda smooshes out when she sits..... it's really... icky. I don't know why I haven't thought to give her benebac in all these weeks. I'm trying it to see if it will help her.

How funny. Miss Drinks-a-lot won't touch the water with Benebac in it!!! She drinks it after it's been out for a while and she is thirsty lol


----------



## kirbyultra

I was lying on the couch watching some Julia Child on Cooking Channel... Toby thought it was a good time to trample on my head and got his legs tangled in my hair. Ow. Then he got really snuggly with me on the couch. He sat for lots of petting, even nudged me for it. And when he had had enough, he hopped on my head again. Yeah, it hurt! But my baby hopped on my head! Awww, all is forgiven.

Last night as I was heading to bed, the apartment was dark and I forgot I had the 2nd baby gate up... totally ran into it, me and the gate fell over and I landed pretty badly because I was just completely blind and not expecting it. I jammed my toe, knocked my knee into the wood, landed on my right hand because my left hand was holding my iPhone. The iPhone went flying too. What a rough way to end the night. I am just glad nobunny was nearby otherwise they might've gotten smooshed   

I knew I landed hard on my hand but wouldn't feel it right away. I have bad wrists so I was surprised I didn't feel it right away. I was at CPK having a pizza... I picked up my knife to cut a piece when my forearm started to kill me. The cutting action seems to stress my arm just in the spot where the tendon must have supported the weight on my body. I know that little tendon. It's the same one that hurt like hell when I was heading down the road of carpal tunnel syndrome. ssd:


----------



## Dragonrain

Ouch! I'm sorry - I hope you feel better soon!

What is it with us bunny slaves and baby gates? I was talking to a friend on Bunspace earlier today about falling over baby gates. At least you aren't the only one!


----------



## hln917

Ok I'm finally getting back on after a couple of days off and first blog is usually yours with entertaining stories of Toby, Kirby and the Queen of Urination. I swear sometimes I feel like I'm reading my old romance novels with pictures!:biggrin2:

Welcome back to the USA! I'm sure the buns are happy to have the parents back, especially Toby who was so well behaved! 

I'm with Vivian and Beth, I don't (can't) get mad at the kids anymore for peeing or pooping outside of the litterbox. After the bout from Baci and Shades, we're just happy to see the Poopmeister at work. Our floors are definitely ruined in the corner from them "missing" the litterbox. In fact building Baci's new home is on hold b/c we need to replace the floor first which was only done 6 years ago. Hubby saw the damage last weekend and surprisingly he was very nonchalant about the damage. Aside from a health issue, since you don't know Penny's history, it's hard to say why she acts that way. Kirby doesn't seem to mind his girlfriend's bad habits.

I like your baby gate configuration. I keep thinking about getting one for the stairs but the opening with would just entice Sebastian to squeeze into it even if I apply the panels on the bottom. He has, in the past, somehow did a backflip between the banisters onto the 3rd step.

Hope your wrist heal soon. What is CPK?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen (Shades and Baci Helen!), CPK is California Pizza Kitchen. Have you ever been there? It's a pizza place with the most amazing different kinds of pizzas. We usually go when we visit my mom in Seattle, and it's so hard to pick a pizza! My mom gave me their cook book a couple of years ago. I've only ever made the crust (which takes quite a bit of time but is very good) because the actual pizza recipes are SO involved. 

Kirby Helen, sorry to hear you fell over the gate. Sounds like something I'd do. Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Helen (Shades and Baci Helen!), CPK is California Pizza Kitchen. Have you ever been there? It's a pizza place with the most amazing different kinds of pizzas. We usually go when we visit my mom in Seattle, and it's so hard to pick a pizza! My mom gave me their cook book a couple of years ago. I've only ever made the crust (which takes quite a bit of time but is very good) because the actual pizza recipes are SO involved.
> 
> Kirby Helen, sorry to hear you fell over the gate. Sounds like something I'd do. Are you feeling any better today?


Yep, it's California Pizza Kitchen. I haven't been there in years and I saw an ad in a magazine for their frozen BBQ chicken pizza so I thought I might as well just go get a fresh one. Sidebar: I am SUCH a spam/ad fool. I go out and buy things or crave things when I see billboards, ads, commercials, etc... I ended up getting a Cheeseburger pizza and a Sicilian pizza (not a Sicilian-slice though). I was the only brute eating their pizza with my hands, Brooklyn style. My husband felt bad for me so he got into it with his hands to match me. :hearts It was very tasty. I had no idea that making it was so involved, Shiloh. I suppose it was worth the money then 

It was really weird that just that cutting motion hurt my arm. In fact, it started a chain reaction in my arm and my hand was shakey the whole meal. I couldn't even lift my glass without help from my left hand! It still feels a little off but if I don't irritate it with a lot of strenuous activity (like using the PC mouse or cutting stuff), it is actually quite fine 

*hln917 wrote: *


> Ok I'm finally getting back on after a couple of days off and first blog is usually yours with entertaining stories of Toby, Kirby and the Queen of Urination. I swear sometimes I feel like I'm reading my old romance novels with pictures!:biggrin2:
> 
> Welcome back to the USA! I'm sure the buns are happy to have the parents back, especially Toby who was so well behaved!
> 
> I'm with Vivian and Beth, I don't (can't) get mad at the kids anymore for peeing or pooping outside of the litterbox. After the bout from Baci and Shades, we're just happy to see the Poopmeister at work. Our floors are definitely ruined in the corner from them "missing" the litterbox. In fact building Baci's new home is on hold b/c we need to replace the floor first which was only done 6 years ago. Hubby saw the damage last weekend and surprisingly he was very nonchalant about the damage. Aside from a health issue, since you don't know Penny's history, it's hard to say why she acts that way. Kirby doesn't seem to mind his girlfriend's bad habits.
> 
> I like your baby gate configuration. I keep thinking about getting one for the stairs but the opening with would just entice Sebastian to squeeze into it even if I apply the panels on the bottom. He has, in the past, somehow did a backflip between the banisters onto the 3rd step.


Aww, thanks Helen! I am so glad people are reading my blog. I gotta say, my 2009 blog was really slow to gain readership! I blogged and blogged and blogged and it didn't seem like many folks were reading it. So I decided that that was ok, I'll just blog as a diary I keep for myself, to log the little things my buns do and also as a medical log so I can look back on what date they did what if I ever have to reference it. But I posted loads and loads of pictures that I guess people started to comment and now I have bunny friends like you 

No, Kirby really _doesn't _seem to find anything wrong with her at all! Her rather foul smelling behind doesn't faze him in the least. It's shocking, actually. But hey, they're bunnies, who knows about them  Penny is still in the pen but I would totally not describe it as _confinement_. :shock:





The blue blanket is what I bought from Asia, and it's really twice as big as I folded it in half. I feel like folding it gives them better traction. The buns love it. Kirby chews on it and digs at it, and Penny peed on it but it's completely washable and dries very easily. Penny did binkies on it.
*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Ouch! I'm sorry - I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> What is it with us bunny slaves and baby gates? I was talking to a friend on Bunspace earlier today about falling over baby gates. At least you aren't the only one!


The baby gate, I tell ya, is my death -- waiting to happen. I looked at the gate today and I BENT a NIC panel... that must be why my knee is bruised. :expressionless


----------



## hln917

It wasn't really the pictures that drew me to your blog. (though the buns are adorable.) I find it very entertaining and comical, your description of things! I'm reading and laughing then share with the husband.


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> It wasn't really the pictures that drew Â me to your blog. (though the buns are adorable.)Â  I find it very entertaining and comical, your description of things!Â  I'm reading and laughing then share with the husband.


Oh really? :biggrin2: Cool!


----------



## kirbyultra

June 23, 2010 - Reasons I Won't Pick Up My Husbun's iPhone4

In case this wasn't clear, I just wanted to say that I am not an Apple fan. I do not like iPods, iTouches, iPhones, iPads, or i anything. I own an iPhone only because it had an app that allowed me to see my bunny webcams at work and now that I don't work the device is really moot. I continue to struggle with it daily and I really dislike the AT&T coverage on the west side of Manhattan where I live. 9 out of 10 of my phone calls gets dropped! 

Anyway, my husband universally loves gadgets so Apple makes it pretty easy for him to get hooked. He won't come home early to see me, but he'll come home early to pick up his pre-ordered iPad in the mail. :X

So yesterday, he was happily telling me his iPhone 4 was being delivered today at 3pm and I told him that I would do whatever I could to make sure I wouldn't be home to pick it up from the mail room. :nasty:

Life has a *funny* way of obliging. 

I went to my podiatrist appt today as my feet have been bothering me again. I suffer from plantar fasciitis, which is not as bad as it sounds, but it does present a lot of problems in day to day life that I learn to live with. I went in today because the medication he put me on wasn't so great and upset my stomach. He said that I've tried all the anti-inflammatory meds already and none of them agree with me so the only other option is to get injectable corticosteroid directly into the inflammed tendon. Sounds like fun! 

I've had varied reactions to the injection in the past. The worst was when I had it done in both feet and I barely made it home, then my feet cramped uncontrollably for 2 hours straight. I could neither walk nor move my legs for those 2 hours. It was excruciating. I even skipped work the next day as there was just no way I was going to be able to walk. Other times it's been quite alright and I walked half a mile home from the doctor's office. I thought it was because different doctors had different techniques and my current doctor would be the latter of my two experiences. 

It turns out I think the reaction is proportionate to the severity of my condition. Today, he injected stuff into both my feet (ow!) and I was actually alright when I walked out of there. I walked down the block and thought I might as well pick up lunch and some parsley for the buns on my walk home. I made it half a block further to get a Subway sandwich then... nearly fell on my face when I walked out of the door. The local anesthetic had worn off. I started to favor my right foot without even knowing it. Pain was imminent. I had to hail a cab home, and FAST.

Not a single cab in sight until someone got off at the hotel across the street and I took their cab. I rested my left leg up on the seat and the familiar feeling of severe cramping was beginning. One false move and my foot would definitely fall into a cramp. I was thinking to myself "THANK GOD!" I was in the cab but then as I approached home, I realized I still have to step out of it, walk on the sidewalk, get to my building and somehow make it all the way back to my apartment. Oh...cruds.

I paid, got out of the cab clumsily and the 20 feet to the front door _seemed like a mile walk_. I hobbled 2, maybe 3 steps and was just so helpless. Then out of nowhere, a man walking down the block walked past me and then doubled back to ask if I needed help. He had already walked past me but came back to assist. What a nice man!!! He helped me walk and opened the front door for me. He even asked if I needed help getting upstairs, but the people inside my building came to help me up. I couldn't thank him enough. What an exceptionally kind hearted stranger. I think people don't give New Yorkers enough credit. There are some really decent people here.

Although he could be from Pennsylvania, who knows? LOL

My misery doesn't end there. I made it into my apartment, but then what? I threw everything on the floor and got down on my hands and knees and literally crawled my way to the couch. I just can't put any weight on my feet, specifically my heels. I've been crawling around my apartment all afternoon and it's really pretty pathetic and humbling. One quickly rethinks what's important in life when one loses use of limbs.  I've also never been more thankful for the padding I've put all around my apt for the buns to have traction to walk on. 

After resting about 3 hours, I went to check on Kirby and Penny. Penny had peed twice on the blanket, reason unknown. Maybe she is up to her usual "mommy looks stressed out. i think i'll pee." :rollseyes But the real kicker was Kirby. He was SOOO freaked out by me tromping around on my knees. He must not have recognized me because I looked shorter. He ran up and down the condo, and paced like trapped prey. Poor kid was really scared. I finally laid down on the blanket (um, it was wet... sigh) and put my hand out. He finally realized it was just me and came out to make me feel better. I did feel better once Kirby was with me. I felt more "normal" being on the floor and in the pen because I often do crawl around when I play wit the buns. 

Well, it's just me and the laptop on the couch now. I won't be leaving this position for a while! The mail room told me that I have a delivery. But for reasons I did not foresee yesterday, I won't be picking it up!!! That iPhone's just going to have to wait!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh man, in the midst of all my pain, I just realized the buns don't have parsley. The buns are not gonna be happy about this....


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm sorry, I had to chuckle at the idea of someone having to crawl around their apartment (I've had to do it, which makes me chuckle while thinking about it!). Next item on your shopping list: A skateboard. You can scoot around on it  I hope that your feetz feel better soon! Needles in feet do not sound fun!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hope you feel better soon!

You should have gotten an Android phone, google phone, whatever they're called - only I'm not sure if they work on AT&T. Chris has one, we have TMobile cell phones. They work really well around here - Chris works in Manhattan and never gets dropped calls. Anyways the Android phones are open source, so anyone who wants too can program apps for them. There are a lot of different one's for streaming videos (that's what it's called right?). 

Anywaaays, I don't like Apple either. The alternatives to the Apple products usually work a lot better, and are a lot cheaper too!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep I think my next phone will be Android or at least a blackberry. I am quite tired of the iPhone. Thing is they changed the data plans so unlimited is more expensive if you change your phone now, etc. To be honest I don't want to continue to use AT&T. Yet my husbands iPhone 4 has just caused him to sign a new 2 year contract!!!

Kelly: Skateboard would have been awesome yesterday!!! By late night I could hobble around much better. Hubby helped with the litter boxes and I was able to give them water and salads  my right foot was still numbish for some reason. But this morning is normalish now. Left foot is still tight, and very tender


----------



## Dragonrain

Luckily we've been happy with TMobile. We've been using them for probably over 5 years now. Sucks your stuck in another contract.

My next phone will be an Android though for sure. Chris uses his a ton.

Sorry your feet still aren't 100% today. Hopefully they'll be better after today!


----------



## kirbyultra

I used to use T-Mobile, for many years in fact. But my husband had to have his iPhone, AT&T exclusive. So we all switched to AT&T and I've been grumpy since. I thought Tmobile had spotty coverage but at least where I have bars, I can actually have a conversation without drops. AT&T will give you bars in, as they say, 97% of the US but what good is it when they drop 99% of all my calls? :grumpy::X:grumpy

My feet are a ton better today. Still a little tender if I walk a lot, but I can walk :biggrin: Yay!


----------



## kirbyultra

My husband has a cousin staying with us for a few days. I'm a little grumpy about it because he sort of invited himself and we pretty much had to oblige. He seem like an ok guy but he's going to camp in the living room and...well, that means he's treading on Sir Toby's domain. And we know how that goes. 

Toby's NOT gonna be happy. He's gonna have to go in his condo at night. Toby likes to lay on the carpet at night a lot and I don't want this guy trampling on my bunny. There's gonna be hell to pay if he hurts my rabbits. Hell hath no fury like a mother scorned. ssd:

Hopefully Toby won't go nuts like he does when he is locked in the condo while Kirby is out. He whines when he's in the cage but nothing like when he sees Kirby running about. lol

I was cursing a storm playing Final Fantasy XIII on my PS3 today but I glanced over to my left and found Toby sound asleep. It was sooo cute!!!! This is what I saw.






BUNNY TOOTHS! :biggrin2:

Here's what he looks like from another angle. What a silly boy, so sleepy!





This is Kirby and Penny enjoying some hay in the same litter box. They're so cute huddled in there.





Penny: Kirby, are you gonna eat that one? No? *noms*





Penny: MMMMmm!!!! It's such good hay!





Penny: What? It was really good...


----------



## Kitty88

How ironic that I just came on here and saw this phone conversation going on! I've used AT&T for five years now, and I decided since I'm working now I should get my phone put in my own name, so I tried to sign up for a new contract with AT&T. They didn't have the new Blackberry I wanted, the plan was overpriced and not what I needed, and they first didn't process my order, and then requested I make a $500 deposit at one of their stores before I could get a contract. So I thought I'd just look at T-Mobile. Now I'm getting the Blackberry I wanted AND a plan that makes sense, and my phone will be here tomorrow. 

I'm still flabbergasted at how much easier T-Mobile was to deal with. :rollseyes

I love Toby's sleepy face, btw. XD

ETA: Plus, you'd think that if you call AT&T tech support from an AT&T phone, you wouldn't have your call dropped three times in two minutes. :X


----------



## Dragonrain

I think TMobile has really stepped things up as far as coverage goes. When I first got it, I remember my phone didn't even work at my parents house - no bars! But now, it works amazingly well pretty much wherever I go, even out in the middle of no where MA where my parents are. I almost always have full bars around here, unless my phone is in my pocket or something. 

Ahh I'm playing FFXIII too! I loove FF. I'm also replaying FF6 (my favorite one!) on my DS.

Amazing pictures! Toby is so cute. Is he sleeping with his eyes open? I hate when my pets do that...it's so creepy! My dog does it all the time and it makes him look dead.

Penny and Kirby look so cute together!


----------



## kirbyultra

OMG Chelle! I thought you wouldn't like games since you said you weren't into TV. I dunno why I assumed that. FF6 is also my fave FF of all time! I've played it at least 4 times in my life. I'm probably well into 110 hours of my FFXIII game. Sigh I think I've played the rats out of it almost! Still got some little trophies to get, but I think I'm almost done.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha no I like games! Chris would disown me (can you disown a fiancee?) if I didn't! He's a game artist/designer and is working towards hopefully having his own game company someday.

FF6 is the best! I think this is probably seriously like my 5th or 6th time playing it lol. I'm almost done with it again now though.

I want to get all the trophies in FF13. I got it the day it came out and played it some, then took a break for awhile after Chris put FF6 on my DS. I have to get back to it sometime soon.

We should exchange PS3 Network ID's and be friends on there! Mine's Dragonrain111 if you ever want to add me, but I haven't been on in awhile.


----------



## kirbyultra

Too funny!! Let me check out this PS Network dealio. I've never joined it because I never played anything online. This is maybe the 3rd game I've played on the PS3 and the first two, I bombed at and stopped playing. I always play a FF game till there's no more to play though. Where are you up to in FFXIII? I got it the day it came out and was pretty much on it nonstop for a couple weeks, then finished it off in April. But the post-game, initially thought to be not worth playing, turned out to be an extra 50% total game time!! Yeesh. 

I have played all the FFs but II, IV, and V... I have them on DS somewhere but just never got into it. Somehow I'd rather replay any of the other ones than get into those. I heard IV was very worth playing, maybe it's just me.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah ABOUT those phones... I think that on top of the lousy customer service we tend to receive from AT&T, Kitty you may have chosen one of the worst days to try to shove money down their throats. With the iPhone 4 coming out, AT&T is very busy. I heard on the radio that they can't process people fast enough and have resorted to pen and paper because their networks slowed down to such a crawl! That may be partially to blame for your inability to enroll. But I am very glad you got the Blackberry you originally wanted. Sometimes that in and of itself is a letdown, when you know what you want and can't get it! Score to T-Mobile. 

It's good to hear that T-mobile has expanded their network reach. Maybe I should get my own plan and ditch the husband and his iPhone loving disease LOL

Back on topic about buns for a minute... I took some time to groom Penny today. I sat there grooming her for about an hour! I took enough fur off her back to make another rabbit! She has such a slender figure and such short fur that you'd never guess she had THAT much loose fur on her. Holy cannoli!!! I had to grab my face mask and spray bottle to prevent fur from a-flyin' all over the place. Poor girl must have been ingesting a lot of fur. I've been plucking it off her but she doesn't like it. The last time I took the furbuster to her, she gave me a hard nip. This time, I lured her in with a handful of fresh new hay in the litter box and while she sat there nibbling, I went to work gently grooming her back, butt, and legs. Yeah, it's not hard to fool Penny. :rollseyes I've never managed to groom a bun for so long, and get so much fur. Huge success. I feel better knowing she's less furry and neither her nor Kirby will be licking it into their GI tracts.


----------



## Myia09

Look at those bunny teeth! Those are awesome photos


----------



## Dragonrain

You don't have to sign up for the PS3 Network stuff just for me - I'm not on much lately anyways!

Penny must feel better after her grooming! I'm always glad after I groom mine too, that it's a lot of fur that won't end up in their systems.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Myia. 

Chelle, yeah, Toby often sleeps with his eyes open if he's on his side. Sometimes he closes them slightly but rarely, if ever, all the way closed. I can tell if he's sleeping usually by the body language. My hyperbun is rarely ever that relaxed if he is not sleeping :biggrin:

Poor Toby was complaining about not getting his morning run by protesting to his living room neighbor at dawn. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

New avatar! Finally incorporated Penny into it!


----------



## kirbyultra

The house guest went out to see friends at 5:30pm today. Toby was terrified all day in the living room, huddled underneath a table. He wouldn't sleep in his box  As soon as the guy left, Toby bounced back in his condo to poo and chew on hay. Silly baby. 

He's not home yet so I let Toby roam some more for now. If some stuff gets um, bunnied, I guess can't be blamed!!  

I can't believe this. I came home and found another of Toby's nails broken off on the floor, I can't understand why. I've been cutting his nails frequently  Poor bunny. Been through so much in the last 24 hours   I gotta take a closer look to see which nail broke off this time. It looked shorter, and there was no dried blood on the end like last time. I wonder if it is possibly the stub from the one he broke off last time and it grew off!!?? Not even sure if that's possible.


----------



## hln917

Hmmmmm....like the air bed becoming a flat bed?

Does he lose his nail whenever he gets stressed?I didn't thinkToby was afraid of people,he always sound so brave. 

How long is the guest staying for? I rarely have visitors overnight, with the exception of my family who lives in another state, for the reason of upsetting the buns.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> New avatar! Finally incorporated Penny into it!


Yay!! about time.


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Hmmmmm....like the air bed becoming a flat bed?
> 
> Does he lose his nail whenever he gets stressed?Â Â Â Â I didn't thinkÂ Toby was afraid of people,Â he always sound so brave.Â Â
> 
> Â How long is the guest staying for?Â  I rarely have visitors overnight, with the exception of my family who lives in another state, for the reason of upsetting the buns.



I have no idea why he loses his nails. I'm frankly exhausted today because today was grocery shopping day for like, the month. Shopping complete with multiple supermarkets and Costco. I'm beat. The last thing I want to do is wrestle Toby to see his poor missing nail.  But I think I should, just to see what's going on. His nails do grow freakishly fast.  Poor boy. I bought some bananas from Costco. They should be ripe and wonderful in 3 days, and by then our house guest will be gone.

House guest leaves Monday


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Whew, I have got to keep up with your blog more. Took me a long time to get caught up. Great pictures of the buns by the way.

Whats that saying house guests and fish get old after 3 days. All hail King Kirby!


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Whats that saying house guests and fish get old after 3 days.Â  All hail King Kirby!


Haha! That's a good one! Yes! Long live the King!

Visit often, Dave! Kirby misses wabbitdad and all the wabbit kids


----------



## kirbyultra

Litter box day again. While I was down and dirty I grabbed Toby and went for the nails again anyways. He was so upset. He wasn't exactly opposed to being held but once he realized it was nail cutting day, he wasn't happy. Yes, the other dewclaw is what fell off last night  There was a little blood at the toe. It's heartbreaking!!  It looks like he is ok, though. Husbun helped me trim all his nails again and we cut it pretty short this time so this better buy me two weeks! I cut his nails on 6/4, then two weeks later and it's only been 9 days since his last trim. I really don't understand. His detached claw wasn't even long  Poor Toby! Ive been reducing his pellets because he was getting too pudgy but now I am afraid whether I've compromised his protein intake and could it affect his nails..??

Flabbergasted!

New theory: what if he busted a nail or loosened a nail when he was frantically trying to break out of his condo? He gets pretty nutty trying to claw his way out when he is stuck inside due to the house guest.. 

It's odd but I feel like I am falling deeper in love with my baby bun more each day... He's so charming these days and I can't get him out of my mind  :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby and the house guest are getting to know each other. The house guest allowed Toby to roam at night and Toby was getting all friendly with him. I'm told Toby shoved his whiskers into his ears at night and used his legs as jump rope. :weee:

It's so hot out. Not that the buns would know. They are in living in a perpetual 77 degree, low humidity climate-controlled apartment. Lucky buns! The lettuce has been super fresh lately and so has their parsley so I've been giving them extra big salads as summery treats. :sunshine:

Penny's messy, smeary butt has been nasty as ever. I gave her 1 parsley leaf yesterday. Big mistake. She left a brown smeary mess on the top floor of the condo - ICK. She just can't have any veggies I guess.  I gave her a tiny bit of escarole anyway. The veggies are just too fresh and beautiful to pass up lately. But no more parsley for her, definitely.:twitch:

I went by a farmer's market today and didn't see any carrots with nice tops. :carrot The buns haven't had any good carrot tops in a while. I love giving them carrot tops! Summer is just a great time to troll around farmer's markets for good food for the buns.


----------



## Happi Bun

Oh Toby, you are too adorable. That is so weird that his nails keep breaking off though. Flabbergasted is correct! To have the life of a spoiled house bun, I dream. Never having to suffer through the summer heat. Today it's going to be 100 F where I live, bleh! 

Poor Penny not being able to eat delicious parsley, that's my bun's fav. Some bunnies just cant seem to hold their greens and respond bad to certain kinds. Thankfully there is a large range of variety. 

HeHe, it's funny how picky bunny slaves are about the quality of veggies. The Farmers Market's are great places to get bunny veggies for sure.


----------



## kherrmann3

Eek! Bunneh teefs! I love that picture! It's soo cute! I wish my bunnies would lay around the apartment with conked-out eyeballs. 

I hope Toby's toesies do better with the nail thing. I can't give any info or advice on it, though. I've never had toenail breakages here.  (Now that I typed that, somebun is going to get one - I know it).


----------



## kirbyultra

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Oh Toby, you are too adorable. That is so weird that his nails keep breaking off though. Flabbergasted is correct! To have the life of a spoiled house bun, I dream. Never having to suffer through the summer heat. Today it's going to be 100 F where I live, bleh!
> 
> Poor Penny not being able to eat delicious parsley, that's my bun's fav. Some bunnies just cant seem to hold their greens and respond bad to certain kinds. Thankfully there is a large range of variety.
> 
> HeHe, it's funny how picky bunny slaves are about the quality of veggies. The Farmers Market's are great places to get bunny veggies for sure.


First of all, I wanted to say, thanks for commenting on my blog again!  

I always say, of all the buns I've known and all the buns I own, Toby is the luckiest bun. Never lived a harsh day in his life! He does give me little problems now and again but now that he's no longer shedding nonstop he's really the lowest maintenance bun and I think that living happily with him inherently makes him a more lovable bun. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain... I hope that made sense.

Penny is currently at the opposite end of that spectrum. She is an extremely high maintenance bun..._for me..._precisely because she fails to maintain herself!  The amount of work she has indirectly caused me to do has made her so much less lovable in my eyes. Not that I don't love her, but I simply can't enjoy her thoroughly the way I do with my boys. She looks like a feral mess right now, btw. I need to groom her bigtime again tomorrow. She's so shaggy that she's starting to look like a dirty old rag. With my house guest around and extra stuff in my apartment, it's hard to groom her because of all the fur flying everywhere. Tomorrow - I must clean her up tomorrow!

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Eek! Bunneh teefs! I love that picture! It's soo cute! I wish my bunnies would lay around the apartment with conked-out eyeballs.
> 
> I hope Toby's toesies do better with the nail thing. I can't give any info or advice on it, though. I've never had toenail breakages here.  (Now that I typed that, somebun is going to get one - I know it).


Thanks! The conked out eyeballs is pretty freaky until you get used to it! Poor Toby was hiding under the coffee table because the guest was around... and he was so tired from hiding all day that by this evening he finally resorted to dead bunny flopping under the coffee table. We all heard a "pLoP" noise against the hardwood floor. I sure hope he didn't bonk his head too hard! Silly rabbit. :biggrin:

Toby's nails... I just gotta keep a close eye on them right now I guess. I can't think of anything else. And honestly, it's been about 3 weeks since his first dewclaw snapped off and when I looked at it yesterday it was just a little nub, it's growing very slowly. Poor Toby has no dewclaws now which may affect the way he walks or perhaps his balance, but should not be too significant. Maybe he really was thrashing at his condo door too hard and it broke off


----------



## kirbyultra

June 28, 2010 - It's almost July!

Where has the time gone? Next weekend is the big July 4th weekend already and I haven't hit the beach once. I should go, just me alone and play in the sand. Leave my phone at home and cozy up in the sand with a nice book. I haven't been to the beach in probably a few years.... now that I have no "responsibilities" I think I should just go!!!!!

House guest is leaving tomorrow, so Toby will be master of his domain again soon. All things considered, I think this house guest was quite alright. He likes Toby and he conceded to letting him out even though Toby has been a curious little bun and waking him up with his whiskers at night  I think that any experience with strangers is a good experience for the buns. They are very sheltered here and I don't want them to be too holed up and protected from the world... 

Part of it comes from the fact that my mom was kind of a social hermit and she never wanted to go out to be with friends and meet people, so she wanted to take me and my brother out with her even less! We grew up in this bubble at home and were pretty awkward when we entered the world via school and such. I firmly believe that exposure to positive stressful situations make for stronger people, and stronger rabbits for that matter. 

The occasional visit to grandma's place is stressful enough for the buns for several months, however. And I would hardly call it positive stress, for myself included. :biggrin:

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote:*


> Toby's nails... I just gotta keep a close eye on them right now I guess. I can't think of anything else. And honestly, it's been about 3 weeks since his first dewclaw snapped off and when I looked at it yesterday it was just a little nub, it's growing very slowly. Poor Toby has no dewclaws now which may affect the way he walks or perhaps his balance, but should not be too significant.


Our old foster bunny, Berry-Boo, had a missing dewclaw when she came to us from the shelter. It was a scabby stub when we got her. We had her for about three months, and it never really grew back. The nail came back, but it was always just a smooth nub. It never really bothered her, and she was a binky-fiend! She got along just fine without it. 

On a side note, I had a nail ripped out of the nail bed once. It had been slammed in a big vault door at the bank I was working at. I had to go to the ER, they pulled the nail, cleaned it back up, and sewed it back on (to keep the bed open). That nail never grows in the same way now. It looks normal, but it definitely grows at about half the rate of the other ones. 

The basic gist of this story-time was that the nail could grow back, just as a nub. Look on the bright side: You have one less nail to cut. Plus, you could always affectionately refer to that nail as his "little nubbin".


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL "little nubbin" -- I like that. Since he will have 2 nubs he'll be lil nubbins. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

June 28, 2010 - Steamin' Mad

SOMEBUN woke up on the wrong side of the box this morning! He's been so mad ever since I woke up and saw him. The house guest is gone but I feel like maybe he misses having a roomie now. 

All alone again






All by his lonesome





"he left his pillow and sheets behind without saying goodbye"





Aw. I tried to pet him and cheer him up but he is inconsolable right now. What a silly bun. Then this morning he started raging at Kirby through the baby gate. He was about to bite Kirby's nose off (because Kirby decided it would be fun to stick his nose in to meet Toby halfway!) when I tried to push Toby away. Toby whipped around lightning-fast and CHOMPED on my hand really, really hard. He broken skin in two spots and bruised the top of my hand. It sort of burns right now. Ow!






What a feisty bun. Now he is sitting in the cottontail cottage sulking.


----------



## kirbyultra

Um, Penny flipped out for some reason and hopped up on top of the AC unit today! Then she tried to run away and hopped up on the windowsill. Thank god the windows were closed as the AC was on, but I have no idea why she would even do that. It's really freaking me out! Why would she do a thing like that?  Now I have to think of a way to block this thing off....... Grr.

My hand is STILL hurting a lot. It's totally swollen. Good lord, Toby got me GOOD.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I think that any experience with strangers is a good experience for the buns. They are very sheltered here and I don't want them to be too holed up and protected from the world...
> 
> Part of it comes from the fact that my mom was kind of a social hermit and she never wanted to go out to be with friends and meet people, so she wanted to take me and my brother out with her even less! We grew up in this bubble at home and were pretty awkward when we entered the world via school and such. I firmly believe that exposure to positive stressful situations make for stronger people, and stronger rabbits for that matter.


Sorry I had to laugh. Not sure if you realize ` when reading the above post, one would get the impression you are referring to your "human" kids! Sounds as you're trying to raise the kids in a manner different from your upbringing. Too cute, I love it!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> "he left his pillow and sheets behind without saying goodbye"





> OMG! He really look pissed in the above picture! I can only imagine the bunny cursing going on inside his mind!





> Aw. I tried to pet him and cheer him up but he is inconsolable right now. What a silly bun. Then this morning he started raging at Kirby through the baby gate. He was about to bite Kirby's nose off (because Kirby decided it would be fun to stick his nose in to meet Toby halfway!) when I tried to push Toby away. Toby whipped around lightning-fast and CHOMPED on my hand really, really hard. He broken skin in two spots and bruised the top of my hand. It sort of burns right now. Ow!





> Keep an eye on that ~ make sure it doesn't get infected like my Cappuccino scratch did. Baci nipped me on my neck a couple of weeks ago when we tried to feed him some benebac and it's still not healed yet.


----------



## kherrmann3

My Toby is a professional at breaking blood vessels. It seems that whenever he bites me, the area that was pinched in-between his teeth gets hard and stings (then bruises bad). He's actually breaking blood vessels. Try icing it, it could help.

Poor pouty Toby. Maybe after he vents, he'll be OK.


----------



## kirbyultra

I know he bit me hard and it broke through the skin but there was very little bleeding. I was scratching my head all day wondering why this huge splotch on my hand was red, swollen and looked like a giant suction cup got stuck on me. 

Then my husband comes home and says "you're allergic to rabbits. You do remember Toby is a rabbit, don't you?"

Umm... right. I guess I didn't realize that! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

Watch out! You might be a were-rabbit now!  *mimics the bunny "howl" from Wallace & Gromit: Curse of the Were-Rabbit* Hehe!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh!! To be one of _them_!!! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

Is it a full moon out? All my buns have gone wild today...


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah are you allergic to the bunnies saliva? My Chris is actually allergic to dog saliva...just the saliva. So if Kit licks him Chris' skin gets all red and itchy in that spot. But luckily Kit doesn't usually lick his own fur a lot. So as long as there isn't any of his saliva on his fur, Chris is fine with his fur. 

You're poor hand! I hope it's feeling better soon.


----------



## ariusshadow

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I know he bit me hard and it broke through the skin but there was very little bleeding. I was scratching my head all day wondering why this huge splotch on my hand was red, swollen and looked like a giant suction cup got stuck on me.
> 
> Then my husband comes home and says "you're allergic to rabbits. You do remember Toby is a rabbit, don't you?"
> 
> Umm... right. I guess I didn't realize that! :biggrin2:


You made me giggle so hard... :biggrin2: Too funny. <3

I got a little behind on reading your blog- took me a bit to catch up. 
Sounds like the house guest was okay, at least, enough to allow a little bun to run a muck whilst he sleeps. 

Your poor hand!  When Nymh bites, it's like that... Stings, then bruises. Sucks terribly to be bitten when holding him... Because he won't aim for your arm. He aims for the CHEST. Yep, he knows the woman's weak spot. ssd:

Your buns have gone insane, too, have they? Mine have completely raged out of control.  From chewing the walls, to peeing on others' cages, to eating wires... What a mess... I hope you find a simple solution to your problems. Remember- Wal Mart solves everything. :big wink:


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Ah are you allergic to the bunnies saliva? My Chris is actually allergic to dog saliva...just the saliva. So if Kit licks him Chris' skin gets all red and itchy in that spot. But luckily Kit doesn't usually lick his own fur a lot. So as long as there isn't any of his saliva on his fur, Chris is fine with his fur.
> 
> You're poor hand! I hope it's feeling better soon.



Hmm, I'm not sure what part of the rabbit I am allergic to actually. The allergy test was simply "rabbit" LOL -- I should ask the doc. Though it would make sense, sort of. I feel allergic to the fur which would be covered in saliva as the bun grooms. But Penny licks me pretty profusely and the licked areas never puff up or anything. :dunno


----------



## kirbyultra

ariusshadow wrote:


> Your buns have gone insane, too, have they? Mine have completely raged out of control.  From chewing the walls, to peeing on others' cages, to eating wires... What a mess... I hope you find a simple solution to your problems. Remember- Wal Mart solves everything. :big wink:


Oh no, my buns have definitely not gone off the deep end like yours. They have just been acting up and being weird and annoying. It's just not normal for them. :rollseyes

I need to figure out some new toys for the buns. I think they're all getting kinda bored.


----------



## Dragonrain

> Hmm, I'm not sure what part of the rabbit I am allergic to actually. The allergy test was simply "rabbit" LOL -- I should ask the doc. Though it would make sense, sort of. I feel allergic to the fur which would be covered in saliva as the bun grooms. But Penny licks me pretty profusely and the licked areas never puff up or anything



Hmm I don't know. I guess it wouldn't matter as much with rabbits either way, since they lick themselves so much anyways. With Kit, it makes it a lot easier that he's just allergic to the saliva, because Kit doesn't lick himself much and I give him baths pretty often just as an extra precaution. But it's not like you can give the bunnies baths. 

If you have any good toy ideas let me know! I just posted in my blog this morning asking for new toy ideas. Ziggy is oveously getting bored with what they have, and he's way to smart for his own good. He gets himself into trouble when he's bored.


----------



## ariusshadow

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ariusshadow wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Your buns have gone insane, too, have they? Mine have completely raged out of control.  From chewing the walls, to peeing on others' cages, to eating wires... What a mess... I hope you find a simple solution to your problems. Remember- Wal Mart solves everything. :big wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, my buns have definitely not gone off the deep end like yours. They have just been acting up and being weird and annoying. It's just not normal for them. :rollseyes
> 
> I need to figure out some new toys for the buns. I think they're all getting kinda bored.
Click to expand...

Gone off the deep end? Pshaw... They're past the deep end, flailing around in a whirlpool somewhere, laughing maniacally about the stupid slave that dances like a marionette:surrenderwhen the slightest thing goes wrong...:duel Imagining other ways to drive me absolutely bananers, pulling my hair outullhair:in a fit of anxiety :nerves1and anger:banghead...

....Which is why I love 'em so freaking much.:expressionless....:bunnyhug::heartbeat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Looks like a rabbit badge of honor. I've taken some really hard bites from some of my buns, especially from the flemmies. Even after stuff like that you still can't help but love the little buggers.


----------



## kherrmann3

Full moon was on Saturday.  I lucked out, I wasn't working the weekend at the nursing home. Old people with dementia + full moon = absolute craziness.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Looks like a rabbit badge of honor.Â  I've taken some really hard bites from some of my buns, especially from the flemmies.Â  Even after stuff like that you still can't help but love the little buggers.



Yep, suppose you're right. It's the bunny badge! I am official.


----------



## kirbyultra

Picture update time!

Doesn't Penny looked pissed in this pic?






Toby's new hay spot





King Kirbypalooza!
Scoping the area





Looking for a spot to rest




*Sniff*





Footies!





Still looking...





hmmm...getting close!





Kirby lying under the AC








I love his big long tail when he's relaxed. And he's the only bun I have who can drape his ears back like that.





looking shy





"why the closeups, ma?"





:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

I can't believe I haven't posted pics of these little porcelain figurines!!! My husbun is so sweet. While in Hong Kong, I got pretty ill a couple nights because of medication I was on and the jet lag. He had to have dinner alone while I rested in the hotel room for 2 nights and one of those nights, he came back with a surprise!






Aren't they adorable? I kind of think they all look like white Kirbys. They are short-legged and pudgy just like Kirby. And Kirby sits in those quintessential rabbit poses all the time, the ears and everything! The last one is absolutely Kirby!

"I hear something over...there..."





"Stay right there... if you come any closer, I'll bolt!"





"Feed me now"





*loaf*





Sideways view of the loaf





I love these little guys! Doesn't the loafy one look just like Kirby in the last pic of my post above? LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

Ooh, just wanted to record the fact that 6/29 was the first day I up'ed Penny's pellet intake to 1/2 cup a day. She used to get a bit above 1/4 a day. It could be because she is also molting right now, but she feels so thin, and it really alarmed me yesterday for some reason. There's just no fat under her fur and skin. I mean, right now she barely has a layer of fur so when you touch her it's like you're touching her skin with a bit of fuzz over it.  Her skin feels "tight" on her body, but her bones don't really poke out. I can feel her spine definitely. She can't get more greens because it gives her major poopie butt and she becomes a pee monster. The extra protein from the 1/4 cup more of pellets couldn't hurt as she's molting anyhow. She already eats hay like a horse. I don't know what to do with her sometimes... 

Her poops have definitely gotten smaller and rounder, more nicely shaped since putting her on a week course of Benebac. I am doing a 2nd course this week. I gotta say this is the one time I actually think smaller poop is a good thing. Her poops looked really big for a bun her size, like flemmie bun sized poops, and she's only supposed to be about 6 lbs. 

I think for a bun of her frame, she could be easily 6-7 lbs without being overweight -- I just need her to put on weight in a healthy manner. I'll up her pellets and sprinkle a tiny bit of oats too. Her coat is an absolute MESS. Even after her last molt, she looked better but it still wasn't great. Hopefully I can take the opportunity during this molt to get it to a better condition. She could be a gorgeous bun, she's very cute but she has a ways to go.  We'll work on her some more. Hopefully by Kirby's birthday (August!) his girlfriend will be a stunning little queen.

On a different note, I sang to Toby today. I don't know, I was just making my nightly rounds with each bun. At night when I feed everybun and I separate Kirby and Penny, I try to spend at least a few minutes with each individual bun before lights out. When I got to Toby, he just seemed so wound up. I don't know what from. I just started petting him and *I started to make up little lullaby-like songs about him,*. Sometimes they'd rhyme, sometimes they wouldn't. Eventually he started to pancake out, then he put his chin down on the floor as I pet and sang. It was really cute! He was really enjoying it. Toby's always been very into music and he's sort of a fashionisto. His ears pivot in rhythm to music, it's hysterical to watch. He responds to music and I guess singing was pleasing to him.

There's a song that I always sing about Kirby. I heard a little diddy on the radio in Monterey, CA when they were advertising the annual clam chowder fair (LOL) and it goes, "chowda'! We love chowda'! Chowda' is the best soup there is!" -- So I changed it to "Kirby! We love Kirby! Kirby is the best bunny there is!"

Toby's songs go something like...

Toby, Toby, Toby
My baby boy bunny.
Pink bunny lips,
White fur with some brown,
Little short ears,
And a rump so round...

Ok, so I'm not going to win a Grammy. You get the idea.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I want comparison Pictures


----------



## kirbyultra

Comparisons of what though?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Each white Rabbit to a Kriby in same Pose


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow - that's a good one. I'll try to compile that  I bet I can find a Kirby pic of each pose. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ha, all my bunnies have songs like that, too! I make up a lot of goofy lullaby like songs for them. I have an atrocious singing voice but for some reason animals like it.

Also I love the pictures of Kirby with his ears back. He looks so feminine!


----------



## kherrmann3

My bunnies have little theme songs when I'm mad at, or amused by, them. When Sammi is a little McSassypants, I sing little songs that have to do with how big of a jerk she is sometimes and how I would get "vengeance" (all jokingly, of course)!  Toby gets the Batman theme (duh-nuh-nuh-nuh nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh...) with "Thunderbun" added to the end when he does his bunny-500's up and down the hallway. It's funny how critters get little songs sung to them in our shared time. lol


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures  I love those little white rabbits! I have a couple of rabbit figurines displayed in the bunny room, but I think yours are cuter.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My bunnies have little theme songs when I'm mad at, or amused by, them. When Sammi is a little McSassypants, I sing little songs that have to do with how big of a jerk she is sometimes and how I would get "vengeance" (all jokingly, of course)!  Toby gets the Batman theme (duh-nuh-nuh-nuh nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh...) with "Thunderbun" added to the end when he does his bunny-500's up and down the hallway. It's funny how critters get little songs sung to them in our shared time. lol


*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Ha, all my bunnies have songs like that, too! I make up a lot of goofy lullaby like songs for them. I have an atrocious singing voice but for some reason animals like it.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who sings little songs about the buns. :shock::biggrin: Whew, for a while there I thought I was looney tunes. 

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Also I love the pictures of Kirby with his ears back. He looks so feminine!


Thanks! His rabbit highness prefers not to be called "feminine"... :rofl:
*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Cute pictures  I love those little white rabbits! I have a couple of rabbit figurines displayed in the bunny room, but I think yours are cuter.


Thanks! I will post up my lookalike Kirbys soon.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I want comparison Pictures


#1









#2








#3







#4


----------



## kherrmann3

Yup! Those are porcelain little Kirbys!


----------



## MILU

hi Helen

I hope Penny is behaving better, and that your plantar fasciitis isn't hurting much. I've had my feet hurting for a long time and I know how it sucks. In my case, I saw many doctors and each said a different thing about my case (story of my life!) but I guess I found out the trigger myself. Story of my life 2. heheh
Your baby bunny gate looks cool, I hope you don't fall over it anymore. 
My internet connection sometimes get slow and it's been sort of dead lately, I missed reading your blog and checking Rabbits Online. I hope my connection gets normal soon, it's still slow. 

@ (Baci / Shades / Cappuccino / Sebastian) Helen: "Poopmeister"?! LOLOL


----------



## hln917

You are too funny that you were able to match up each of the figurine with a Kirby pose. The last picture fits him to a tee even with the squinty eyes! BTW~ those rabbits figurines are definitely of Asian descent!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

hotmaildeal wrote:


> hi Helen
> 
> I hope Penny is behaving better, and that your plantar fasciitis isn't hurting much. I've had my feet hurting for a long time and I know how it sucks. In my case, I saw many doctors and each said a different thing about my case (story of my life!) but I guess I found out the trigger myself. Story of my life 2. heheh
> Your baby bunny gate looks cool, I hope you don't fall over it anymore.


Hi Viv. Glad you internet is sort of working! Yes, Penny hasn't peed too much lately. She peed once this week so far, and that's been manageable. She had some smeary poopie butt but I've been giving her a little veggie so I guess it's my fault for treating her! She's been pretty sweet. She senses something different about me since I got mad at her. She stays away more instead of immediately wiggling all over me when I come in. It's actually more healthy for her because when she does that there is a *high risk* of me accidentally stepping on her, I just know if she keeps doing that I will have a bad accident on her one day and it will be devastating  The sad thing is she is more reserved with me probably because she is a little bit scared of me. I am spending some time with her to build up our relationship kinda more "organically". Call me weird, but I think I prefer that kind of relationship with my animals more. She came on so strong in so many ways that it was overwhelming for me. We're kind of starting over and I think we're getting better!

What kind of foot problem do you have? Plantar fasciitis really sucks. Even after the injections it's not like 100% better. It's better, but it still hurts quite a bit sometimes  I can never wear heels anymore. In fact, I can't wear anything but sneakers anymore if I need to do any significant walking. It really sucks in the summer because I see so many pretty shoes I want to buy but I know I cannot wear them. I'm like the dork who wears sneakers EVERYWHERE. It's kind of embarrassing, but I can't help it, it's a medical need  I used to wear sneakers to work too. Nobody ever bothered me about it but I can tell sometimes people looked at me funny like "why's she dressed down?" because our office is business casual-wear. I think my bosses knew I had a chronic foot problem so they didn't question me about it.

The baby gate is great! Like BethM said, after a while opening the gate becomes more natural and easier. Sometimes it is still annoying, but the # of times I've said "oh thank God that gate is there" because I forgot to lock Toby's door or something... it's been really a great investment. Plus I don't have to worry about flipping over the fence and breaking a leg anymore!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> You are too funny that you were able to match up each of the figurine with a Kirby pose.Â  The last picture fits him to a tee even with the squinty eyes!Â  BTW~ those rabbits figurines are definitely of Asian descent!:biggrin2:


Yup, definitely Asian buns!  The buns come from a Japanese company called Precious Memories, and they have stores in HK and Yokohama, Japan. There's actually 5 in this collection but they were sold out of one them. Whatever that 5th one is, I'm sure Kirby's done that pose too


----------



## kirbyultra

I know I've been giving daily blog updates as it is already, but I literally have no life these days. As my husband says, I am a full-time bunny mommy. Sooo... I have nothing to do but blog and blog and blog...

*Penny and Kirby - The Civil Bonded Pair
* So I gotta say that I'm confused by the two of them. When I was rigorously bonding the two of them, I thought that Penny was the dominant bunny. She's so blah and what_ever _about the whole thing and Kirby gave up and groomed her first. 

Recently, however, all I've been seeing is Penny grooming Kirby. Not a whole lot of the reverse happening. It could be that they are just a pair that like to groom each other. Neither bun has ever humped the other. There is no "picking on" any bun by either bun. They're a very civil pair who seems to have already settled into a peaceful coexistence that human couples can only hope to grow old and become the likeness of. :?

*Toby, the Third Wheel*
My husband jokes that Toby really wants to be part of the action but when he breaks into the party he gets mad that he wasn't invited and throws a fit. Well, we all know Toby is a party boy. He camps outside of the rabbit room and creepily eyes Kirby and Penny all day. Silly boy!

*Bunny Toys*
I finally remembered where I bought Kirby's first big bell-in-a-ball toy. It was on this random website that I bought a bunch of stuff from very shortly after I got Kirby. I emailed them and asked if they still sold this ball and they said no they don't have it but they may get it back in stock in a month or so... I'm crossing my fingers. If they have it again I will definitely buy like 2-3 of them to keep as spares!

The buns have all been laying around the apartment looking _very_ bored lately. Toby stares about listlessly. Kirby is his usual reserved self. I am worried about Penny though. She is hard to read as it is, and she comes off as kind of a clumsy dummy (it's mean, but it's sort of true). If she doesn't get any stimulation whatsoever, I'm afraid it'll be really hard to connect with her on any level other than feeding time. 

So far, I've moved the Cottontail Cottage from the living room to the rabbit room. I've swapped toys out every day to give them a different set of stuff to look at daily. Penny and Kirby play in the cottage but they don't seem to be interested in their other stuff anymore (giant concrete tubing, flip-n-toss carrot, stick-made grid, willow tent, hay knit ball, small bell-in-a-ball, toilet paper rolls, willow playhouse, wooden box with holes, timothy hay bands). *sigh*!

They still like the shopping bag with hay inside but they kind of just squat in there and eat, they don't do much playing. 

_Ideas: _
I still have that old wire hay ball from a couple years ago. I retired it after I got Kirby hay baskets. I could probably fill that thing up again and watch Penny go ballistic on it. It is fairly difficult to pull hay out of that thing. Should keep her busy for a while.
That cool little hay bag that I think Happi bun made a video of... something to think about. I don't have any paper bags right now to make it with though.
I might try to attack the 2 willow tents into a square shaped thing... I haven't decided how yet. But maybe if it's shaped differently it will be weird enough to make them want to play with it again. So far the willow tents have gotten no love. They chew on it every once in a while but I think they've gotten way bored of it by now. 
I need to get a telephone book from somewhere and let Toby go at it. Toby has recently wanted to read my Glamour magazine with his teeth and it made a big mess. Plus I don't want him eating that kind of paper.
The next time I finish a box of tissues, hay is going into it. Funny, hay is the reason it is empty in the first place 

I ought to think about it some more. It sucks to watch Toby, who's pretty active when he wants to be, become so bored.

*Bunnies Flying Out The Window
* Yesterday, Miss Penny did the one thing I was hoping she'd never do, for fear of her life: She jumped over the pen, and for no reason that I could deduce. She hopped right over the wall of NIC panels and landed herself on top of my AC. From there, she walked over to the windowsill. She was lucky the windows were closed due to the heat this week, but I can't take that risk anymore. If she does it once she can do it again, and I let my buns roam around at will all the time. I was home when I heard her hop and make a racket, but I won't always be there, and I often do leave the windows open for them when I'm not home.

I ended up doing a 3rd level high of NIC panels on the wall near the window. The rabbit room officially looks insanely metallic. Husband wasn't happy about it but he agrees, if anything, _anything _happened to any of our buns, I'd be devastated and he'd be miserable if I was miserable. Especially if anything happened to Penny and it made Kirby sad. I think I'd die on the inside. :cry4: So, at the risk of looking like I live in a metal looney bin, more NIC panels were erected this evening. 

While I had all the zip ties out, I went ahead and expanded Penny's night time confinement area. This means Kirby's area is smaller, but Kirby still has the whole condo to himself at night, so I don't feel quite so bad about taking 24 sq inches away from him and giving it to Penny. In essence, Penny has a whole 8-panel xpen at night now. Before she had the equivalent of 6 panels. I say equivalent because I hacked the xpen with NIC panels  I have a feeling that really, Penny won't use the extra space anyway. But I think that it's better to give her the extra space if Kirby can spare it, in case she does want to hop around. She's so sedentary, some space might motivate her to move a little at night.


----------



## usawan

ahh those bunny figurines are so cute ! i wonder where could find some around here, my mother would love something like that. hello birthday gift idea  the sculptor must have read your blog and used pictures of kirby as his references...the resemblance is uncanny ! i have some small plastic rice bowls with bunnies on them that i got at the 100yen shop, but i haven't used them at all because i never cook haha...:rollseyes


----------



## kirbyultra

Can you take a day trip to Yokohama from Tokyo? It's a little bit away but isn't there a train that'll get you there? Another one is Nagoya, which I think is a little bit further south, farther from Tokyo...

http://www.preciousmemory.com/contact/index.html

Or maybe they can ship it to you from their store in Japan?

They have an online store! lol - they have year of the rabbit stuff ready for next lunar year already.
http://www.pmshop.jp/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=rabbit&x=0&y=0


----------



## usawan

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Can you take a day trip to Yokohama from Tokyo? It's a little bit away but isn't there a train that'll get you there? Another one is Nagoya, which I think is a little bit further south, farther from Tokyo...
> 
> http://www.preciousmemory.com/contact/index.html
> 
> Or maybe they can ship it to you from their store in Japan?


yeah yokohama is about an hour's train ride away, nagoya is really far though ! i will definitely check their website out, thanks for the link ! if they have a japanese site i'm sure they will deliver, but it might be a nice surprise to order something and have it shipped straight to my mother. 

ps i'm coming to bunny nap toby...i love his coloring !


----------



## MILU

Oh my, did Penny jump over the pen? She's got such a strong personality! MILU was like that when he first came home. He didn't care about me, he did what he wanted, the little destroyer. I missed my other bunny Fedorento who loved me so much and I cried because this "new bunny" (MILU) apparently hated me, or didn't care about me at all, he was interested in breaking things only. He was thin, fast and destructive like a twister. After a few days I put him on my lap and cuddled him without letting him go, he liked it - I won a friend - then taught him about sunflower seeds and how tasty they are, and he learned he can trust people. I guess he had problems with humans before.
Penny reminds me of him as a kidâ¦ it's crazy that she jumped the pen and could even jump out the window. Once MILU (now named Havoc, hah) jumped from a chair on a sill to try to eat some envelopesâ¦ the sill that he was walking on was was about 2 inches width, he was larger than that, I don't know how he didn't fall.
I totally understand you're worried about Penny wiggling under your feet. Havoc does the same and I lost balance many times to avoid stepping on him..


----------



## Tofu

bahahahahaha @ those comparison pictures.
those little figurines are soooooo cute!!! im going to HK in a few weeks- must look out for them!! :biggrin:

...I've been flippin through random pages of your blog and I gotta say, I loooooove the names and story you have with your bunnies. 
I can picture a bunny video game where King Kirby sends forth Sir Toby to save Princess Penny from the tower of evil and then in rescuing her, Toby admits he had a crush on Penny this whole time and admits he has been extremely jealous of King Kirby and confesses his undying love to Penny and then Penny is in awe and doesn't know what to do because she is married to King Kirby but is swept off her paws from Sir Toby's romantic-ness while saving her from the tower. :biggrin:? 

....okay, too many movies for me. LOL!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Those comparison pictures are awesome. 

Question why is Toby mad?


----------



## kirbyultra

*usawan wrote:*


> ps i'm coming to bunny nap toby...i love his coloring !


I don't really recommend it, my friend. Nobody is ever quite ready for the storm that is Sir Toby. He is a very cute bunny but just wait till he gets in a bad mood! :boxing

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Oh my, did Penny jump over the pen? She's got such a strong personality!


Yep, she surprises me sometimes. She's crazy and unpredictable. She doesn't do anything mean, but she does weird stuff that constantly keeps me on my toes... I'm always finding out "new limits" to what she can do... and it's never good news for me, unfortunately! :sweep


*Tofu wrote: *


> ...I've been flippin through random pages of your blog and I gotta say, I loooooove the names and story you have with your bunnies.
> I can picture a bunny video game where King Kirby sends forth Sir Toby to save Princess Penny from the tower of evil and then in rescuing her, Toby admits he had a crush on Penny this whole time and admits he has been extremely jealous of King Kirby and confesses his undying love to Penny and then Penny is in awe and doesn't know what to do because she is married to King Kirby but is swept off her paws from Sir Toby's romantic-ness while saving her from the tower. :biggrin:?
> 
> ....okay, too many movies for me. LOL!


Wow, I don't envy you! HK is going to be COOKIN' when you go! In fact, I think you find out what it feels like to be steamed to a juicy goodness. :shock:

As for the video game madness... ummm I suppose it's _possible_ that Toby feels this way but I really doubt it LOL You gave me a good laugh though! Toby isn't as aggressive towards Penny but he doesn't appear to like her. I haven't ever put them together like to bond them, so I'm not sure! 

My life is a daily drama in the Rabbit Nation though. King Kirby and his formerly loyal servant Sir Toby are warring as we speak, daily. :duel


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Question why is Toby mad?


Um, yeah. If you guys are friends with Toby on Facebook, you'll have heard about how dissatisfied he was with me yesterday. :rollseyes Toby was mad at me because I put his cottontail cottage in the rabbit nation. And Penny and Kirby were crawling all over it. When I gave it back to Toby yesterday, he was none too happy with me. :bow




(see Kirby on the first floor? lol)

So any-lah-de-dah, Toby's friends on FB have decided that the proper punishment for me being such an awful slave is to buy Toby something that Kirby won't have. Just for Toby. :sigh:

What do you suggest I do for Toby? I will take suggestions...


----------



## kirbyultra

King Kirby's Rabbit Nation 2010 
Post #1001!!
_July 1, 2010 - The Forgotten Photo Dump_

I took some pics yesterday of the rabbit nation, but then I realized I took a bunch of other pics of the pair and never uploaded them. Hah!







I added a 3rd level of NICs and for kicks I pulled out the long-forgotten wire hay ball and attached it to the pen. So now at night, Kirby gets sort of a 5-long NIC/xpen space and Penny gets a full 3-panel length xpen area. They form a nice L-shaped space which makes hubby happy so he can work at the computer and not run into the pens.





Some Kirby and Penny goodies

Penny lays around ever-so-relaxed.









This pic looks like Kirby is hiding something in his cheeks. :hearts


















Don'tcha love him?


----------



## JadeIcing

Cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 14
 it's me again, kirby, your king!

hi it's been a while everybunny. i've been busy lately. ruling the rabbit nation is hard work. gotta make sure the floor is full of hay and the tents are full of holes. they don't destroy themselves, you know.






anyway, this lady bun is working out just ok for me. i asked her to lick my fur and all she ever does is clean my ears. why i never. my ears are pretty clean, ok?





and then sometimes she gets distracted and finds other stuff to do, right in the middle of grooming my ears...





...like eating hay...





what's that about? sheesh. we weren't done here, penny... :grumpy

and then when i finish the grooming that she didn't do, she does really weird stuff...













and i'm like "huh?"





"...something isn't right" -- *looks around*









why is her head under my butt?





*leaving now...*





pretty weird lady, i think. but she's nice and we snuggle sometimes. she doesn't eat all my food anymore but we do eat stuff together sometimes. she smells funny. oh well. 

toby hasn't been bothering us lately, but mommy doesn't let me out a lot anymore. we play in here all the time which is good. i still like when she comes to pet me. sometimes she forgets we're in here and i have to make noises to get her to come pet me. can't get good help these days. 

ok back to royal stuff. byebye!

-kirby
__________________________________________________________________________________

Penny: "was it something I said?"





:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

I tried to groom Penny today. As you can see in the pix of her trying to give Kirby a head-butt collision, her coat is shaggy and messy. She's probably going to get a lot more choppy before this is over. I got half of her on my clothes I think.  Cut her nails too.Â 

I figured while I was already covered in fur I might as well hug my favorite black satin bunbun! Kirby cried out a couple times (in his silly sounding sheeply "baah" noise). I haven't picked him up in a long, long time for funsies. Poor Kirby. I huggled him and kissed him. He wasn't too happy about the whole thing but he's a good boy, always sits still when I hug him. We cut his nails too, so he's all done. Huggled him some more!Â 

Ooh my bunny boy is such a great mushy fluff toy. I just love him so much! He hangs onto me pretty tight too. Now my skin is all red but I don't care! I let him go after a few minutes and gave him a carrot treat. He ate it so he wasn't too mad at me 

*swoon*

:dutch


----------



## hln917

Wow~ you really had alot of free time yesterday. Good thing b/c their was nothing on tv this morning and your blog kept me entertained.

Well I was supposed to be taking a short trip w/ some coworkers in Oct. to Hong Kong, but I forgot it will be the Year of the Rabbit next year. You know what that means, I'll just convince them to hold off till then. Guess I'll take an empty suitcase and fill it up with tons of rabbit items!:biggrin2: I'll look for the Precious Memories figurines. Thanks for the idea.

I can only imagine how pissed Toby must be that you gave away his castle!! Wasn't that a daddy's gift b/c he was sick this past winter? Hmmmpf! You better make it up to him big time!!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Wow~ you really had alot of free time yesterday.


LOL - yes, clearly!



> I can only imagine how p*ssed Toby must be that you gave away his castle!! Wasn't that a daddy's gift b/c he was sick this past winter?Â  Hmmmpf!Â  You better make it up to him big time!!


Um... yes... uh.... *sheepish*... 

Your Honor, the members of the jury are biased!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Your Honor, the members of the jury are biased!



Hah! You better hope it's not your case when I report for jury duty *again* in 2 weeks!

GUILTY, GUILTY, GUILTY!!


----------



## kirbyultra

I know! I am guilty as charged  I gotta do something to make it up to him.

Hey everyone! Don't forget to vote for Kirby, Toby and Penny in the photo contest!!! 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59093&forum_id=21

Rabbit nation thanks you!


----------



## kirbyultra

Some may be aware that sometimes I call my bun "Kirbeh," "Tobeh," and "Penneh," because it's just what I do. I've been saying "Penneh penneh penneh" when I sigh and see her latest destruction. It sounded a lot like it so...

Penny's new nickname is now *Penne Pasta*.


----------



## kherrmann3

lol Noodley destruction!


----------



## kherrmann3

I keep looking at your last photo series of Kirby and Penny, but this picture just keeps making me laugh. It almost doesn't need a caption! Such an expressive little moosh! 







When I first tried to bond Toby with Sammi, Toby kept sticking his head under Sammi's stomach or bum. I wish I could have whispered to him in rabbit-speak, "Psst! That's the WRONG end!" lol


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I keep looking at your last photo series of Kirby and Penny, but this picture just keeps making me laugh. It almost doesn't need a caption! Such an expressive little moosh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first tried to bond Toby with Sammi, Toby kept sticking his head under Sammi's stomach or bum. I wish I could have whispered to him in rabbit-speak, "Psst! That's the WRONG end!" lol


LOL That picture is so expressive of his alarm and displeasure... it's one of his best. 

Kirby has a lot of "faces" while Toby has some pretty disapproving faces. Penny is always a poker face. Never know what she's thinking... _if _she's thinking... lol

LOL @ noodley destruction... aw crud, I washed her blanket this morning and she had already peed on it twice today. *growl*:X


----------



## kirbyultra

You know what's really scary? I had Penny in my arms the other day to cut her nails. I was trying to get a picture of one of her toesies because it looked weird. I was gonna post it up in the infirmary to ask about it but never got around to uploading the pictures till this afternoon.

Umm... when I looked at the picture, I realized that her paw was the least of my problems. The picture glaringly pointed out that actually, Penny had blood coming out of her lip! I scooped her up to look at her today and it looked like she had bit her lips somehow. Her teeth are not overgrown though. The lip is healing ok, no abscesses. But boy that pic is scary as heck.
http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/kirbyultra/IMG_0320.jpg


----------



## kirbyultra

Here's the infirmary post. So far Maureen thinks its sore hock which had crossed my mind too but I just have no idea why... Or how..!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59149&forum_id=16


----------



## kherrmann3

Posted in the bunny hock post! Need to go to work or I'd edit it over here!


----------



## hln917

> Kirby doesn't do stuff like that. Only penny steals food out of his mouth. He doesn't do that to her. I kinda think she bit it when she was nervous or something. The wound in the pic (on my blog) on her lip looked super fresh like she bit it while sitting on my lap. Ick.


:biggrin2: Had to laugh when I read the above from the infirmary. "I object your Honor, Kirby is innocent on all count!"

Poor Penny, hope her lips and sore hock heals quickly. Is she eating normal? I just called hubby to make sure he checks all the buns paws this morning. 

Saw the pics on your FB page. You're lucky to have had the perfect viewing for the Macy's firework. I remember one year, we were liked packed sardines on the FDR to watch it. When did they move if from the East River to the Hudson?


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> "I object your Honor, Kirby is innocent on all count!"
> 
> Poor Penny, hope her lips and sore hock heals quickly.Â  Is she eating normal?Â Â  I just called hubby to make sure he checks all the buns paws this morning.Â
> 
> Saw the pics on your FB page.Â  You're lucky to have had the perfect viewing for the Macy's firework.Â  I remember one year, we were liked packed sardines on the FDR to watch it.Â Â  When did they move if from the East River to the Hudson?



Pretty much if the trial is happening in Rabbit Nation, the King is acquitted of all charges  

She's eating just fine  Oh believe, she's eating! If she wasn't eating or even eating less, I'd be the first one to know about it :biggrin: Certainly, not ALL of the rabbit room is padded with some traction. This stems from the fact that Penny pees EVERYWHERE. If she didn't pee like a monster and at unexpected times, I'da given them one of those bamboo sheets like Kirby used to have and be done with it. The buns loved that bamboo flooring because it was cool to lay on and it provided a lot of traction, plus they would eat it for a snack  Now, the have a towel blanket that covers some of the floor but not all of it. Shrug. Whaddya gonna do. I *was* shocked when I saw this on Toby, however. I didn't think too much of it because I thought maybe that's just bunny paw and I never noticed it. The other day I am pretty sure that bump was gone. Toby lives on a lot of carpeted and matted floor so I really don't get it. :?

Macy's fireworks started to go to the Hudson River since last year. No idea why the switcheroo but it benefits me lol. Last year my building was so unprepared and the rooftop was a zoo. I stayed in my apt and watched it, I got an ok view with some blocking by the building across, but still saw some of it. This year the building got smarter and gave out tickets to the residents and any non resident had to pay $100 to get a ticket. And the rooftop was still pretty packed! Can't beat that view though.


----------



## Kitty88

Helen, I volunteered for the first time together! Jane was solo nice, and guess what? I ended up meeting Mary Cotter! I also got licked to death by the lovely Ms. Reba. XD


----------



## Myia09

Aw not sore hocks! What about her lip? It looks awful!
I would be scared like crazy!


----------



## kirbyultra

That's so cool! Isn't Mary just amazing? She IS the rabbit whisperer! I learned so much from just spending a little time with her.  I'm so glad you enjoyed volunteering! Ms. Reba is the big white floofball right?


----------



## kirbyultra

Myia09 wrote:


> Aw not sore hocks! What about her lip? It looks awful!
> I would be scared like crazy!


Imagine MY spookedness when I was looking for a picture of a sore toe and found a BLOODY LIP! :shock::shock::shock: I started to wonder whether someone thought it was some sick joke to photoshop my picture of Penny. 

I've been checking on the lips and it looks like it's healed up and no issues. Whew! 

Sore toes have all gotten ointment put on them. Hoping for the best. Also put 2 foam plat mats under their blanket in the rabbit room. Hopefully some soft surface + towel for traction will help.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah. It is so odd when bunnies get sore hocks when they are solid floor bunnies!

Well I am glad it healed ok! Phew!


----------



## kirbyultra

Myia09 wrote:


> Yeah. It is so odd when bunnies get sore hocks when they are solid floor bunnies!
> 
> Well I am glad it healed ok! Phew!


Yah, I have no idea how/why. My bunnies live in as cushy as a place gets, ya know? Sheesh.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ugh... the heat is just too much. 106 degrees out... and I chose today to go out and buy rabbit pellets and greens... well, I suppose it's as hot a day as any this week. Supposedly today's the hottest one of the bunch. :coolness:






Good summer day to eat a hot dog for lunch. This spot is in Brooklyn called Bark Hot Dogs. I saw 'em on Cooking Channel (this channel is like crack for foodies... avoid at all costs if on diet. It is possibly WORSE than Food Network). I was nearby buying greens so I thought I might as well take the opportunity.





They do have a veggie dog, but not sure how it is. Their dogs are custom ground by a place in Rochester, NY. More importantly, the condiments are all homemade except for the ketchup, mustard and mayo. The whole place is really pretty green. The dining tables are made of pine that was recovered from local buildings (the local area is going through a pretty significant transformation over the last few years). They compost stuff that is compostable. They sell locally produced and bottled soda. The flour is organic. The veg, chicken and meat and eggs are from local farms. Very little that they use is not organic and/or local (ok so the hot dog buns are Pepperidge Farm). The forks and knives are bio-friendly types. I was pretty impressed, for a small hot dog joint in Brooklyn, it was pretty nice. 

Oh yeah, it tastes great!!! :biggrin: That up there, is the frank and beans. The baked beans are slow baked for 18 hours in spices, sugar, and a big hunk of pork... what could be better? 

Hmm so despite it being an insanely hot day with everyone heated and bothered and me driving around the city, I kept my cool, didn't lose my mind on anything, and had a pretty good time. 

I bought a little Busy Bunny basket and Toby's favorite thing to tear up: Grass Mat! I promised I'd get him something so I did. He is sound asleep right now though, so I'll give it to him later. He's my sleepy baby...

I think Toby is starting to shed again. FML. Kirby just finished. I think Penny has gotten over the hump. And now Toby is starting up. I am actually really dreading this because the last time Toby shed, he didn't stop for 8 months. UGH!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Ms. Reba is the big white floofball right?


I read this post before seeing Kitty's. I was wondering why you called Ms. Reba a big white floofball, didn't realize she was a rabbit!!:roflmao:


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Â Ms. Reba is the big white floofball right?
> 
> 
> 
> I read this post before seeing Kitty's.Â  I was wondering why you called Ms. Reba a big white floofball, didn't realize she was a rabbit!!:roflmao:
Click to expand...

LOL you're so silly!


----------



## kirbyultra

My husband keeps getting courted by a dept in the firm out in Tokyo to move there full time. I kept telling him that I have no desire to live in Tokyo (though it makes a great vacation) and what's more is I don't want my rabbits to endure a 15 hour flight there and another one back, plus live in quarantine for god knows how many days 

So I finally googled it... the process on the website makes it seem pretty easy, but there IS quarantine time  

You guys NEED to look at this though. Not only does it have a whole section for rabbits but they made cartoony pictures too. LOL It's *hysterical*! 

To Japan: http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/im_rabbit.html
From Japan: ("Yipee!") LMAO http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/ex_rabbit.html

I also read the FAQs on the Japan site and they don't need reservations. You just need to show up at one of the incoming ports with a quarantine service onsite and they'll inspect my buns, 3 days later if all goes well they get a certificate to enter. Upon leaving they have to go through the same thing. On the USA export side, apparently USA doesn't care if I take my pet rabbit out or bring it in. There are no regulations on rabbits, hamsters, GPs, or rodents. I am pretty shocked at this, but I suppose the word "pet" goes a long way. Cats and dogs are a different story. No regulations on "fish, reptiles, lions, tigers, bears, mink, rabbits, sugar gliders, foxes, monkeys, endangered species, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, mice, rats, chinchillas, squirrels, mongoose, chimpmunks, ferrets, or other rodents". But they recommend that you don't bring them in with any hay, dirty paws or anything like that.

My real fear is if they "find" something "abnormal" and don't let my buns in or out of any of country. Then they're forced to be deported or ... "destroyed"... I have no reason to believe my buns are anything less than healthy but you just never know what'll happen after a 15 hour plane ride, you know? It's terrifying.


----------



## Myia09

Helen! So I went to Home Depot to get some flowers, but they had NONE of them, and niether did my nursury. So I decided to kinda just give up for this year (Since its so late)

As I am walking out empty handed, I saw the concete tubes and totally bought one!

Then they had to use a power saw to cut it in half LOL!

But so far, none of them like it too much, although Anakin has gone in and out of it a couple times! I owe the credit to you!


----------



## Myia09

LMAO I love Japan and thier illustrations!

But the quarentine would scare the heck out of me. I hope you can do it, if it comes to it!


----------



## usawan

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> My husband keeps getting courted by a dept in the firm out in Tokyo to move there full time. I kept telling him that I have no desire to live in Tokyo (though it makes a great vacation) and what's more is I don't want my rabbits to endure a 15 hour flight there and another one back, plus live in quarantine for god knows how many days
> 
> So I finally googled it... the process on the website makes it seem pretty easy, but there IS quarantine time
> 
> You guys NEED to look at this though. Not only does it have a whole section for rabbits but they made cartoony pictures too. LOL It's *hysterical*!
> 
> To Japan: http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/im_rabbit.html
> From Japan: ("Yipee!") LMAO http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/ex_rabbit.html
> 
> I also read the FAQs on the Japan site and they don't need reservations. You just need to show up at one of the incoming ports with a quarantine service onsite and they'll inspect my buns, 3 days later if all goes well they get a certificate to enter. Upon leaving they have to go through the same thing. On the USA export side, apparently USA doesn't care if I take my pet rabbit out or bring it in. There are no regulations on rabbits, hamsters, GPs, or rodents. I am pretty shocked at this, but I suppose the word "pet" goes a long way. Cats and dogs are a different story. No regulations on "fish, reptiles, lions, tigers, bears, mink, rabbits, sugar gliders, foxes, monkeys, endangered species, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, mice, rats, chinchillas, squirrels, mongoose, chimpmunks, ferrets, or other rodents". But they recommend that you don't bring them in with any hay, dirty paws or anything like that.
> 
> My real fear is if they "find" something "abnormal" and don't let my buns in or out of any of country. Then they're forced to be deported or ... "destroyed"... I have no reason to believe my buns are anything less than healthy but you just never know what'll happen after a 15 hour plane ride, you know? It's terrifying.



something of equal importance you also have to consider is that if you move your bunnies here, depending on where you live there may not be a vet nearby that can help you if they get sick. many vets here don't even admit bunnies (cats and dogs only, usually), and if they will accept them as a patient, there is no guarantee that their vet has any experience. i know that kojima (my main pet store) has hospitals around japan, and their vets will deal with bunnies at some (maybe all) locations, but again, they are not guranteed to be close. my nearest one is still a long train ride away and i live in the center of tokyo. so if there is any recurring medical issue with your buns, or if an emergency happens, it might be hard to get help. i keep my fingers and toes crossed that nothing will go wrong with my girls. do you know where you would have to be relocated to ? i could do some legwork on kojima's hospitals for you if you like, so if you have to seriously consider it later on, you'll have the info.

and as far as living in tokyo...it really isn't for everybody ! i know some people (like me and my close friend) who will probably die and get buried here, but i know some people who hated every second and left after a few months. there is really no way to tell until you get past the 'honeymoon' phase of living here...being a tourist for a few weeks or a month is so totally different than committing to live here long term ! i would definitely listen to your gut if you don't want to move here, because it would be awful to regret your choice later on and be miserable. is there a way your husband would work here for a year and then go back to the states ? i knew a man at my school who was here for a year and then was going back to his family once the job was done.

/serious business end


----------



## kirbyultra

Thank you so, so much in advance!!! It would be awesome if you could help me understand the rabbit vet situation there. It was on my list of what-ifs, definitely. It's no surprise that rabbit vets are less common than, say, dog vets. I thought bunnies were more common though and therefore health care would be accessible.Â 

He would be working in Roppongi so I assume if it was 1-6 months the firm would provide housing. Anything more permanent would be up to us to find our own home, presumably nearby Roppongi or accessible by train within about 20-30 minutes.Â 

I am totally in agreement about Tokyo life. I liked it a lot the first week, liked it when I returned another week, but by my third trip to Tokyo I felt like it was already "done". It's like NYC density but in some ways even worse, and I don't speak a lick of the language! The crowded life is not for me. I may live in NYC but I grew up here and I know how to most efficiently get around and avoid crowds and people lol! If I lived in any other major city I may just decide not to deal with it at all and become a hermit -- it wouldn't make me happy.

My husband has kind of closed the door on the offer but they keep reopening it every couple weeks. He doesn't want to go without me long term. I won't go if it means endangering my bunnies, who are essentially my life now.Â 

It's a tough decision and then again in some ways its totally an easy decision, you know?

No matter where life takes us, though, US or otherwise, there needs to be an accessible rabbit vet with good credentials. I've read enough Infirmary threads of poor souls without rabbit vets and a sick rabbit -- I think I'd pass out if I were in their shoes.


----------



## usawan

no problem ! i am glad that i can help :biggrin:ã

yeah it's hard to go anywhere that there are no people, unless you want to go out into the countryside...it's just unavoidable here in tokyo ! the language barrier gets to you after a while also, my mother came for a week to visit me and she loved tokyo, but said that she hated not knowing how to communicate, and that it put her in a really vulnerable place because if she needed help she couldn't even ask for it. 

if you guys wound up having to find a place on your own, you might not even have space for the bunnies (at least not big NIC cages), so that's something to consider too ! 

although it would be nice having someone on this side of the pond to talk bunnies with


----------



## kherrmann3

Love the illustrations! My favorite is the bunny in the middle with the peace sign!  Yipee!* :laughsmiley:

kirbyultra wrote: *


> No matter where life takes us, though, US or otherwise, there needs to be an accessible rabbit vet with good credentials. *I've read enough Infirmary threads of poor souls without rabbit vets and a sick rabbit* -- I think I'd pass out if I were in their shoes.


I have had that happen twice! I took Toby to the emergency vet for possible stasis (which it was), and the exotics vet wasn't in for the night. His understudy was there, so we went with her. Once she got in the room and was doing the triage questions, she asked if Toby had thrown up or had diarrhea. I looked at her somewhat shocked, and she asked what was wrong. I replied with, "Rabbits don't vomit..." Then, she got upset with me when I wouldn't let them take Toby with them into the back room for an exam. I told them he had to stay with me, or I had to go with them.  Moral of the story, try not to let the bun-bun out of your sight and stick to it. Also, know your bunnehs and bunneh medicine!


----------



## MILU

Oh my, is Penny ok? I hope she is!
You have a nice view there, I didn't know they have fireworks at the Hudson river, I'd think they'd have them at the Central Park. Pretty nice pic!


----------



## kirbyultra

*usawan wrote: *


> ...and that it put her in a really vulnerable place because if she needed help she couldn't even ask for it.
> 
> if you guys wound up having to find a place on your own, you might not even have space for the bunnies (at least not big NIC cages), so that's something to consider too !
> 
> although it would be nice having someone on this side of the pond to talk bunnies with


So true. You hit on so many excellent points on this topic as I'm sure you've given it some thought too. I studied Chinese for about 3 years in college and Japanese for half a year (of which I barely remember the "alphabet" lol) -- so as a result I know some super basic stuff and I have a "foundation" I guess you could say. I also am familiar enough with kanji from the Chinese to sort of guess some things. But grammar-wise, I couldn't form a sentence at this point if it meant my life  It was not as hard to travel around because I could make my way with the written language and reading signs, but without knowing how to_ speak_ Japanese, I imagine that actually living there would be a pain eventually. I'd have to _sumimasen _my way through life lol...:rollseyes

Space for my bunnies WOULD be a problem in the home, certainly. Right now they get the equivalent of, gosh, the great plains of America. They roam around in about 650 sq ft of NYC prime real estate to their hearts' content. I am CERTAIN that in Tokyo we'd be lucky if the total area of an apartment were 650 sq ft and from that, we'd have to carve out the bedroom as off-limits for bunbuns because of our allergies. It would be *cramped* and they wouldn't like it as much. But... what can you do... 

For a while I was contemplating moving out to California too because I had had it with the city, and my job, and I just wanted to drop everything and start over. My own psychological fear was that I'd be so lonely in CA because I wouldn't know any bunny folk and have no one to talk to. I mean, I am a loner by any measure right here in my hometown, but I keep like 3 really close friends and I have my bunny shelter people to talk to. Out in CA I'd have to literally start over and in Tokyo it'd be the same thing. Except in Japan I'd _literally_ be unable to speak to anyone LOL It would be of great comfort to have a friend to talk bunny to 

Ugh, last night I just had like nightmare after nightmare about moving to new places and being bunny-less. I woke up repeatedly feeling totally disturbed and unsettled. :grumpy


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Love the illustrations! My favorite is the bunny in the middle with the peace sign!  Yipee!* :laughsmiley:
> 
> kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where life takes us, though, US or otherwise, there needs to be an accessible rabbit vet with good credentials. *I've read enough Infirmary threads of poor souls without rabbit vets and a sick rabbit* -- I think I'd pass out if I were in their shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had that happen twice! I took Toby to the emergency vet for possible stasis (which it was), and the exotics vet wasn't in for the night. His understudy was there, so we went with her. Once she got in the room and was doing the triage questions, she asked if Toby had thrown up or had diarrhea. I looked at her somewhat shocked, and she asked what was wrong. I replied with, "Rabbits don't vomit..." Then, she got upset with me when I wouldn't let them take Toby with them into the back room for an exam. I told them he had to stay with me, or I had to go with them.  Moral of the story, try not to let the bun-bun out of your sight and stick to it. Also, know your bunnehs and bunneh medicine!
Click to expand...

My gosh, wasn't the peace sign just hysterical? They did the little paw-dots too. Too cute! 

Kelly, that's so scary! That's the last thing you want right, your bunny is in need of emergency care and a vet who doesn't know what's going on... eep! I don't think I could handle it. At that point I would sooner call my shelter people in the middle of the night and beg for help, before I take them to an emergency vet and the exotic vet isn't on duty... it's yet another option I don't think I'd have unless I lived right here in NYC


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Oh my, is Penny ok? I hope she is!
> You have a nice view there, I didn't know they have fireworks at the Hudson river, I'd think they'd have them at the Central Park. Pretty nice pic!


Penny is no worse off than usual LOL She doesn't act like she's in any pain. I put some play mats under the towel now. I have to say, it is so comfy that even I want to stand and sit in their pen, on the towel now. 

I emailed the pics to some bunny veterans at my shelter and they think that it's just a bit of irritation that HealX can take care of. It's a super absorbent antibiotic that some folks swear by. As long as the bumps don't become open wounds they don't think that the buns would be very bothered by it, nor will it get any worse. I don't have HealX and buying online is insanely expensive so I will ask around here if the vets carry it. ($19 for 1oz tube, $11 for shipping!!!) Neosporin should take care of it, if a bit more slowly, if it really is a swollen infection. 

The fireworks are always done in the river. It's safer than doing it over land. The amount of smoke generated from the Macy's fireworks is insane (I was smelling itin my apt for hours), so I think that the park wouldn't be a great place to do it, poor wildlife. It used to be in the East River but they changed it to the west side, Hudson River. Maybe for security reasons? The United Nations is on the East River.


----------



## kirbyultra

So yesterday I bought a new bag of 10 lb pellets for the buns. All my bunnies are in this shedding mode so everybun is getting some extra pellets these days. Most of all Penny, because she's really going through a tough molt. I don't see the bag I bought in June lasting more than 1.5 weeks more. I can't believe 3 buns go through 10 lbs of pellets in 5-6 weeks... 

I also bought Toby the lil mini basket and the grass mat. He sorta diddled with it a while but then quickly lost interest.  Penny finished off the last of the rolled oats I've been supplementing her with, so I peeled off the label and took the cap off, and threw it in Toby's cage. Toby's been battling the oats tube since. I thought about taking the bottom off to make it an open tube but he seems to be having enough fun rolling it around with his paws and so on... I spent $9 on toys and get nothin'. Kid likes free cardboard oats container. Whaddya gonna do. *shrug* He wasn't playing with the paper bag of hay and carrot treats either so I threw that in for Penny. Penny doesn't know how to say no to food. Oh, and I have to buy more oats. I forgot to buy oats yesterday. Somewhere between hot dogs and brain bake yesterday, it slipped my mind lol

Myia, I'm glad you bought that concrete tubing! Did the Home Depot people think it was weird that you needed cut in half? LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

This is the hay bag that I gave to Toby... and he didn't care for it so I gave it to Penny. Toby ate so daintily from it.















And... look what Penny did.


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures!

My bunnies have those toe things too! Or if not the same thing, something very similar - little pink bald spots on their toes. I asked the vet about Berry's before actually, one of the times I had Berry in for something else. The vet wasn't really concerned about them. She kind of compared them to callouses that humans can get on their hands or feet and said that as long as they don't get red and irritated or bleed that they weren't really a problem.


----------



## hln917

Lol! Miss Penny there is giving us females a bad rap of being slobs, please have a talk with her!:wink


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Cute pictures!
> 
> My bunnies have those toe things too! Or if not the same thing, something very similar - little pink bald spots on their toes. I asked the vet about Berry's before actually, one of the times I had Berry in for something else. The vet wasn't really concerned about them. She kind of compared them to callouses that humans can get on their hands or feet and said that as long as they don't get red and irritated or bleed that they weren't really a problem.



Oh thank you so much for confirming that! I feel so much better after what my bunny people at the shelter told me and even more solid now that you had your vet look at Berry's toes. The bunny people did say it looked like callouses and when I feel them, they're hard bumps, not soft/bouncy like if they were swollen. I guess it sort of makes sense. 

Bunny toes look like bird feet (underneath fur). Weird!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Lol!Â  Miss Penny there is giving us females a bad rap of being slobs, please have a talk with her!:wink


Helen, dear, I've had *way* too many talks with our Miss Penny already! The woman is clearly unrefined and not fixin' to change. Kirby likes 'em messy I guess. :? LOL

She was _killin'_ me today. She peed early this morning and then AGAIN on the floor when I was cleaning the litter boxes. I was absolutely losing it. I yelled at her, and she went to Kirby and nuzzled him. Kirby then nuzzled back. Oh god, she's probably "telling" on me to him. :rollseyes Can you imagine the conversation? "Oh, my king, the slaves are acting up again!"


----------



## kirbyultra

July 7, 2010 - Cleaning Day

I've been trying to clean out basically the only closet in my apartment that doesn't contain clothing. It's filled from floor to ceiling with TONS of junk. There's crap in there I've not touched since we moved in. There's a coffee machine and a clothing steamer that I thought was a great idea when I was putting together my wedding registry, not such a great idea when I actually moved in and got married... It's crazy in there! On top of all that I have about 80 lbs of pine litter and 20 lbs of hay, power tools, Swiffers, random pieces of wood from bunny projects, fans, shoes... you name em and it's probably in here.

I'm trying to clean out another 2x3' space so I can fit another plastic bin for hay storage. The rate that these buns are eating, I can't even order 30 lbs at a time and say it's economical anymore. I need another bin to store 15 lbs more!

I threw out tons of perfectly working electronic knick knacks but that I haven't used/touched/thought about in years. Sound cards, video cards, NIC cards, cables, keyboard, mice, game controllers, old cell phones from 2000. 

I salvaged 3 smart phones which is going on ebay shortly. AND I dug out my old Nintendo 64 and Game Cube! I loved these consoles back when. I don't need the GameCube anymore because I can play the games on my Wii. The consoles are sadly not worth much, but I found some old games to go with them too so maybe it'll sell for a few bucks on eBay. I may replay my Zelda game on N64 before selling it LOL






So after all that's done, I might be able to fit the amount of hay required to feed these hungry buns. Whew.

Anyways, picture time!

Kirby chews on the pen bars all the time to try to get out. Once he did, he was unstoppably bouncing about.





















Bunny Butt!





Doing the hokey pokey... putting his left foot in.





Toby and his new grass mat and mini basket (Toby size!)





So cute! It looks like he's about to pick up the basket and go cherry pickin'!





New Toy: oatmeal container
I love how Toby can wiggle his lips like that!





So much funsies





:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Oatmeal containers are always a big hit here too! I have to try to convince Chris to eat more oatmeal so I can give the bunnies the containers!

Such cute pictures! 

Ah N64! I still have one of those too. I was thinking about getting rid of it, but for some weird reason growing up my brother and I started this strange tradition of playing N64 games every Christmas eve. We still do it every year now lol, even though we both have Wii and PS3's. A bunch of the good N64 games you can get new versions of, or download them to play on Wii, but for some reason they just aren't as fun that way!


----------



## MILU

If MILU had a bag of hay like that, he's eat the bag instead of the hay! hehe


----------



## kirbyultra

Chelle: That's so awesome! N64 reunions on holidays sound like a great tradition. My brother is 6 years younger than me so he doesn't quite appreciate the N64 but he and I get together and play GameCube games quite a bit. I could make more on eBay if I sold the GC with the controllers but I am keeping the controllers to plug into my Wii  We also download the NES and SNES games on the Virtual Console and have a lot of fun playing those old games. My brother is way better at games than I am, but I am diehard video game fan of classic games.

I just bought a huge container of oats today. Whoo hoo!

Vivian: I'm pretty sure Penny doesn't get that the hay doesn't need to come OUT in order for her to eat it. The bag concept escapes her. 

Penny is dumb as a log as far as I'm concerned (lol) and she does the weirdest stuff at the most surprising times. You CAN'T predict what she'll do next. One day she'll jump on the AC. Today she was lifting the xpen with her teeth. The other day she was peeing on the floor, last week she was peeing on the blanket. She's completely random, completely illogical. She's like totally in her own world. I can't give her a toy and expect her to play with it normally. I gave her a grid thing made of sticks and she'll like sleep on it... and then later in the day she'll chew it like crazy, and then she'll crap all over it later. I'm so confused by her.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha Penny's silly. At least she keeps you on your toes lol. 

We have a Gamecube and two PS2's that I'd probably sell if it where up to me, but Chris wants to keep them I think. My brother is about 5 years younger than me but we didn't get a lot of extra stuff like video games growing up. I remember when we got N64 it had already been out for a few years but we where so happy because it was the first time our parents ever got us a video game system. My parents where always the type that would make us play outside instead of watching tv or playing video games. I didn't even have cable growing up.

You should see how many video games we have here, it's insane. Chris "collects" them...or at least that's what he calls it. He usually buys at least 2 or 3 new games a month, either new releases or older games that he doesn't have yet. We have a whole bookcase full of them double stacked on the shelves and then some. I don't know where he's going to keep putting them honestly. It's kind of overwhelming when you want to play a game and there are like 1,000 to pick from lol. Chris is so obsessed with video games, but I don't mind. I'd rather have him spending his money on games than on some of the other things he could be spending them on.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Ha Penny's silly. At least she keeps you on your toes lol.
> 
> We have a Gamecube and two PS2's that I'd probably sell if it where up to me, but Chris wants to keep them I think. My brother is about 5 years younger than me but we didn't get a lot of extra stuff like video games growing up. I remember when we got N64 it had already been out for a few years but we where so happy because it was the first time our parents ever got us a video game system. My parents where always the type that would make us play outside instead of watching tv or playing video games. I didn't even have cable growing up.
> 
> You should see how many video games we have here, it's insane. Chris "collects" them...or at least that's what he calls it. He usually buys at least 2 or 3 new games a month, either new releases or older games that he doesn't have yet. We have a whole bookcase full of them double stacked on the shelves and then some. I don't know where he's going to keep putting them honestly. It's kind of overwhelming when you want to play a game and there are like 1,000 to pick from lol. Chris is so obsessed with video games, but I don't mind. I'd rather have him spending his money on games than on some of the other things he could be spending them on.



I joke about Penny because if I don't laugh at half her antics, I'd be stewing her tail... Ahh!! ullhair: But seriously, she does unpredictable stuff. I just don't know when she's going to do something I didn't foresee and get herself seriously hurt. It's terrifying for me.

What an odd coincidence -- when we were kids we didn't have cable either (my brother living at home still doesn't). The NES was a hand-me-down years after my cousins were done with it. The SNES was the same way. The N64 was about the only one my parents splurged for. Then, I'm pretty sure I stole the Game Cube from my then-boyfriend (now husband) when he wasn't using it. The Playstation was an ebay artifact. My husband had his own PS2, and my own PS2 was something that an ex left behind. For each console, I probably owned less than a handful of games. But each game got excellent mileage! I logged hundreds of hours on most.... I'm suuuch a dork.

My husband used to buy games on a whim, play 1 hour of it, and put it back on the shelf. It kills me. I can't. If I buy game, I **** well better want to play it and play it lots.:shock:


----------



## MILU

Well, at least Penny makes you tell us "funny" stories. Sorry, I couldn't help but laugh (so much) when you said all she did to the stick grid that you gave to her. MILU can be naughty "sometimes" but I always end up discovering what his logic is. About Penny... well, it seems like it will take you some time to figure it out! I'm still laughing thinking of what she must think to do what she did...


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm the same way! If I play a game, I want to beat it. I don't just want to play it for an hour and then be done with it. Chris is like that though - he'll play them once and then they go on the shelf. I think it would take him the rest of his life to beat all the games he already owns. But of course he still always has to buy more.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> I'm the same way! If I play a game, I want to beat it. I don't just want to play it for an hour and then be done with it. Chris is like that though - he'll play them once and then they go on the shelf. I think it would take him the rest of his life to beat all the games he already owns. But of course he still always has to buy more.


Does it drive you a little crazy? I feel like it is a waste of money to do stuff like that, but I just gotta tell myself "if it makes him happy...so be it." My husband has this thing about cheating through games. He thinks he's being smart and "bucking the system" when he discovers a cheat or a bug or something similar. It drives me nuts when he does that to a game I love. I play the game the way it was meant to be played. He plays it like a programmer, needs to take it apart and "beat" the guy who programmed the game. Pffllt. LOL.

hotmaildeal wrote:


> Well, at least Penny makes you tell us "funny" stories. Sorry, I couldn't help but laugh (so much) when you said all she did to the stick grid that you gave to her. MILU can be naughty "sometimes" but I always end up discovering what his logic is. About Penny... well, it seems like it will take you some time to figure it out! I'm still laughing thinking of what she must think to do what she did...


Sometimes I like to imagine she is thinking things as she does these strange things. The reality is, I'm sure she's not thinking about it at all  She just does stuff as it comes to her. In some ways, she's very straight forward. In some ways she boggles the mind. She's more of an animal than any of my other buns, who I like to compare to as more "pet" bunnies. She seems to have no "angle," she just does things that please her at that moment. She doesn't need a reason. She's a rabbit. If she were in the wild and she wanted to chew on a stick, she'd chew on a stick. If she wanted to take a poop, she'd poop. It's simple, and yet, as a pet, she doesn't make any sense to me... Does THAT make sense? :shock::?:innocent

She and I did have a moment today and this evening though. I petted her head and she snuggled close. She's the only rabbit of mine who will place her chin and her head on me. As relaxed as Kirby ever gets, he doesn't like his chin to be exposed and touching me. He would rather it be on the floor. Penny doesn't have that kind of reservation. She enjoys the petting, she'll get closer to get more pets. What a wild child.:dude:


----------



## Myia09

That is because Penny is so adorable and sweet! Hehe and her stories do make ME laugh! lol


----------



## kherrmann3

Adorable pictures as always! I like Kirby's little bunneh butt and the picture of Toby chinning the oatmeal container.  I like how they chin things... "MINE!"

Also, have you ever tried Craigslist.org or Freecycle to get rid of unwanted (but still good) things? I use it all the time. I find a box of crap I don't want, sort it, then post in to those sites (Freecycle is for stuff that you don't want to throw out, but you don't want money for). I haven't had any creepy experiences yet.


----------



## kirbyultra

Whoa I just crossed the 4000 post mark. Boy that is a lot of posts...


----------



## kirbyultra

Myia09 wrote:


> That is because Penny is so adorable and sweet! Hehe and her stories do make ME laugh! lol


Penne Pasta thanks you  Everybody laughs at her "jokes" but me... *sigh*!

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Adorable pictures as always! I like Kirby's little bunneh butt and the picture of Toby chinning the oatmeal container.  I like how they chin things... "MINE!"


It's cute when our buns chin things because it looks like they're doing it out of being playful and kiddie. It's so much less cute when angry, hormonal rabbits do it at the shelter, and I am the object of their chinning LOL. Bunneh butts are always cute though!


> Also, have you ever tried Craigslist.org or Freecycle to get rid of unwanted (but still good) things? I use it all the time. I find a box of crap I don't want, sort it, then post in to those sites (Freecycle is for stuff that you don't want to throw out, but you don't want money for). I haven't had any creepy experiences yet.



I've never heard of Freecycle! It sounds pretty cool though -- I will have to keep it in mind. One man's trash is another man's treasure. I haven't ever posted stuff for free or for sale on CL because there just are *that* many crazies in NY and I'd rather not have to deal with them in person. I like the anonymity that eBay sort of provides, even if I do have to pack and ship the things. What happened the other day was me getting fed up to my eyeballs and I just had to toss everything as soon as possible. I'd been putting it off for so, so long and as soon as I worked up the courage to tackle the closet, it was like, "everything MUST GO!"


----------



## hln917

Penny'snot dumb, she's just keeping you on your toes and keeping us entertained with her stories! As long as Kirby loves her, that's all that matters.

I'm always on Freecycle, great way to spring clean. In fact, that's where I got the girl's cage. I remember the first time I went to pick up some flower pots, I called a friend (since hubby would have killed me if he knew I was going to some stranger's house.) and gave him the address where I was heading to. Told him to call the cops if he did not hear from me within 10 minutes.:biggrin2: 

Maybe you can donate the video games to some children's organization?


----------



## TobysDaddy

Hi there.


----------



## kirbyultra

That wasn't weird at all. LOL!

Wow I feel so out of the loop - never heard of this thing till now. Trying to join it now. 

I have this aversion with going to people's houses and having strangers come to mine -- I don't know, is it a city life fear? The plug-in to Yahoo Groups makes it kind of like a bulletin board. I guess it's cool, everything is free  Next time I do major cleaning I better inventory and post here. Too bad all the good junk I tore out yesterday was already tossed down the garbage chute  I'm sure plenty of people would have wanted some game controllers.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 9, 2010 - Major

Major everything today. More cleaning in the apartment. Maybe it's because I haven't opened a window in a week, but my apt has been getting funky. Too much fur, too much dust, and too many bits of hay everywhere. Started to smell wacky in the rabbit room (no doubt because of Penny's accidents).

Vacuum. Mop. Polish. Organize. 

I started to back up my photos of the buns. The last time i backed up was June 2009. If I lose the last 12 months' bun photos I might just die, so I've been burning DVDs full of bun buns. Yay! 

Then I had to pack it all up and go to a baseball game. A friend of mine got engaged to her longtime boyfriend and they had their engagement party at the local Brooklyn Cyclones stadium. 










For those of you not nearby, the Cyclones play in KeySpan Park which is right next to the beach at Coney Island. Coney Island, as we all know, is legendary for hot dogs, dirty sand and the Wonder Wheel (seen at an odd angle here).





Coney Island's dark, rather ugly side is that it is in one of the worst neighborhoods in Brooklyn. I used to go to school right there, and it was not a pretty place. Not a nice place to live, not a nice place to hang out. Coney Island as a beach destination in the summer is ok, but extremely crowded and polluted. It still is. But with the ball park there and improvements of transportation and clean up of the boardwalk in recent years, the area has improved a ton, making it actually a pretty nice place, selectively. You can almost see the new Luna Park amusement center here at night. 





Takes me back to my ghetto roots... back in the day, when poor was normal and the city glamour was only a dream... just like in this photo, where the projects are down below and Manhattan is up by the clouds, far, far away.





:dutch


----------



## hln917

LOL~ I remember Ghetto land! I lived in Bensonhurst for one summer and one night fell asleep on the subway (not smart) and ended up alone in the carin the Coney Island stop. Needless to say I never fell asleep on a subway again! It's been over 20 years since I've been out there. I see the Cyclone is still there and hasn't fallen apart yet.


----------



## hln917

*TobysDaddy wrote: *


> Hi there.


Is that hubby joining us now? :?


----------



## usawan

i know what you mean about 'bunny funk'  while the weather is warm i'm trying to keep my windows open constantly to let the place air out...even bought a few charcoal air fresheners to try and help that along. during the winter my house definitely had a distinct, ah, 'bunny butt aroma' to it.

i've only been to new york twice, both to accompany my mother on business trips, and so i've only seen manhattan and a small part of long island where a friend lived. even though i ADORE tokyo, i really didn't like manhattan ! i can't really explain why though, they are both pretty similar busy cities...i guess i just never feel unsafe in tokyo, no matter where i go. some of the parts of san francisco and oakland that i used to routinely get lost in when i had to drive new places i cannot say the same about...


----------



## myheart

*hln917 wrote: *


> *TobysDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that hubby joining us now? :?
Click to expand...


That's what _I _was going to inquire.... 

Hullo.... you still out there TobysDaddy...? Tell us who you are, or are you going to leave it as a one-post mystery? :coolness:


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TobysDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that hubby joining us now? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what _I _was going to inquire....
> 
> Hullo.... you still out there TobysDaddy...? Tell us who you are, or are you going to leave it as a one-post mystery? :coolness:
Click to expand...



Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kirbyultra

JadeIcing wrote:


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TobysDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that hubby joining us now?Â  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what _I _was going to inquire....
> 
> Hullo.... you still out there TobysDaddy...? Tell us who you are, or are you going to leave it as a one-post mystery?Â  :coolness:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â
> Inquiring minds want to know.
Click to expand...

:blushan: Yeah, that's hubby. Toby's dad, ya know? :upsidedown:


----------



## myheart

Will he be blogging more, or is he just going to stop in and say 'hi' once in a while? We might need a man's perspective on life with a 'crazy bunny lady'. Or would this be a perspective on life as a 'crazy bunny daddy'?


----------



## kirbyultra

He only logs in to vote for the buns in photo phile contests. LOL

He is a crazy bunny daddy but he doesn't really get blogging


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> He is a crazy bunny daddy but he doesn't really get blogging


Maybe he needs to hang out with Wabbitdad or Jim D. for a while....


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, wouldn't that be the day!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> LOL~ I remember Ghetto land!Â  I lived in Bensonhurst for one summer and one night fell asleep on the subway (not smart) Â and ended up alone in the carÂ in the Coney Island stop.Â  Needless to say I never fell asleep on a subway again!Â  It's been over 20 years since I've been out there.Â  I see the Cyclone is still there and hasn't fallen apart yet.


I used to live in Bensonhurst too! For 13 years! 

The Cyclone is not only still standing, it's still in operation! Rickety rackety and scaring the daylights out of teenagers in Brooklyn. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

usawan wrote:


> i know what you mean about 'bunny funk'  while the weather is warm i'm trying to keep my windows open constantly to let the place air out...even bought a few charcoal air fresheners to try and help that along. during the winter my house definitely had a distinct, ah, 'bunny butt aroma' to it.
> 
> i've only been to new york twice, both to accompany my mother on business trips, and so i've only seen manhattan and a small part of long island where a friend lived. even though i ADORE tokyo, i really didn't like manhattan ! i can't really explain why though, they are both pretty similar busy cities...i guess i just never feel unsafe in tokyo, no matter where i go. some of the parts of san francisco and oakland that i used to routinely get lost in when i had to drive new places i cannot say the same about...



Hmmm activated charcoal. Maybe I should get some of that at the Japanese supermarket that we sometimes hit up for our Japanese food fix. It's all the way in Edgewater, NJ though, so it's like a day trip for us 

No, I totally get what you're saying. NYC has that griminess that makes you feel uneasy sometimes. There are certain citizens of this city that scare tourists, and frankly they're such weirdos they creep me out sometimes. NYC isn't what it was in the 80s though. It's much more friendly and safe these days.

When I'm in Tokyo, it doesn't matter where I am, what time of day, I always felt safe. Even the streets that looked pretty sleazy, I more or less knew it was low-risk. It's just a cool city like that I guess.

I was out in Long Island today and I had to pick up a few things to bake a cheesecake, so I went to a local supermarket. I was stunned by how spacious it was and how friendly the staff was. It's not like we don't have that chain of supermarket in the city, but the people who work there just altogether suck. They drag their feet, they are rude or nonresponsive at best. Just 20 miles out and the people are nice and pleasant. *Sigh* -- NYC... you're a special place.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 10, 2010 - The bakery is open

Noms for humans: Tomorrow I'm going to a baby shower that some bunny folk are throwing for a bunny veteran. I am excited because I will get to meet more buns! Last minute prep required me to whip up some baked favorites that require little time and effort: my cheesecake and my magic bars. The cheesecake is perfect, I'll be serving it plain while my magic bars are aiming for the gut! Graham cracker crumbs topped with coconut flakes, peanut butter chips, walnut and almond all drizzled in condensed milk and baked to golden brown deliciousness. Mmmm. Its hard to resist eating some before the party. I told Toby he could party tonight but no serving my goodies 

Toys for bunbuns: I bought Toby a set of plastic baby chewie keys while I was shopping for the expecting mom. He hasn't discovered them but I wonder if he'll like them. They're hidden in his mini basket 

Since the buns demolished the 2nd fl of the cottontail cottage, I took it out and replaced it with the 3rd floor's cardboard. The buns seemed puzzled by the sunroof now on the 2nd floor but I'm sure it doesn't make it less appealing to munch. I feel silly about this but I'm proud of this "recycling" of the cottontail cottage. I was totally going to order another one online soon because the gaping hole on the 2nd fl was becoming a bunny death trap, but by doing this I've extended the life of the cottage by probably double! Â 

Allergy woes: I wish my allergist would get all my allergy tests over with in one shot. This is my 3rd round of testing. For each round I have to be off antihistamines for 5 days. It's day 2 now and the affects are becoming annoying. My skin is breaking out in little hives for almost no reason at all. I'm not yet sneezing or stuffy or runny but I think by Wednesday I may be pretty miserable. The itchiness is what's getting me. I kiss all my buns goodnight and I do shower Kirby with kisses whenever he lets me. My bottom lip is now swollen, I slapped some hydrocortisone on it. Hope it doesn't get worse. Tomorrow I'll still be kissing those buns  I've been teaching Toby each night how to like being kissed by me. He usually fights me and/or runs away. Lately we've been doing little repetitive exercises so he knows when I am leaning in for a smooch. It works really well because now when I say "kiss goodnight" he sits still for me to kiss him, about half the time or more. It's not an impressive trick or anything but it's important to me that I kiss him and that he knows it's harmless. Anyway during training I gotta kiss him lots, drugs or no drugs. 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

July 12, 2010 - What a weekend

Must've been quite a weekend. RO has been pretty quiet this weekend. I'm glad everyone's out doing stuff for summer! Weather has been fantastically hot and summery.

*Bunny Baby Shower: *I had a ton of fun at the baby shower. It's the coolest shower ever -- have you ever been to a baby shower where 2 buns were hopping around your feet asking for pets and 2 buns would observe you in the bathroom? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: No, I didn't think so! It was awesome. The buns were just wonderful, and the honoree mama-to-be got a ton of bunny baby stuff! Leave it to a bunch of bunny ladies to find every bunny baby product!

*Penny's Doctor Appt: *Penny was ok yesterday, peed again today and then pooped on the pee... so not the way I wanted to start the day. I finally made an appointment with Dr. Stanzione for Penny. I decided to take the leap out there in White Plains. I'm going to have to take Kirby too, and I'm probably gonna go crazy in the car worrying about them while driving like an old lady. I honestly am leaning towards her peeing being more of a behavioral problem than a physical issue. But sometimes I do think there's something there, there's so much calcium in her urine. She still teeters around instead of hopping sometimes, like a normal rabbit. It's almost funny to watch her walk sometimes. She walks like a bipedal human, but only sometimes! Scheduled for next Thurs. He's out this week. There is another vet out in New Hyde Park but she's out this week too -- weird, huh? I hope no bunnies get sick this week!

*iPhone Woes*: I am finally kicking it to the curb. I'm cutting my losses and paying the contract termination fee -- my husband had had it. He can't call me, I can't get any phone calls and I can't get a conversation without dropping the call. So we stepped into a Verizon Wireless store and hooked up a Blackberry. I'm having issues with it -- one major one is that I cannot see KirbyKam with the Blackberry app. I hear that Android has a good app for IP webcams so I'm intrigued. The browser on the BB is slow and limited -- the Android one is pretty impressive. I think I may dump the Blackberry before 30 days is up and get a Droid X... It's a huge phone, but... that's just how I roll.  Releases on Thursday!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby just cracks me up... who sits like that?? :biggrin2:

Looks like the cutest frog on earth.


----------



## kherrmann3

Too cute! :hearts: I love little bunneh 'tocks! Especially when you can actually see the bunneh's legs (totally different from "le bunneh butt"). lol


----------



## myheart

That is one chilled-out Toby.... :biggrin2:What was he doing before the pose? Was he running some 500's?


----------



## slleavy

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *iPhone Woes*: I am finally kicking it to the curb. I'm cutting my losses and paying the contract termination fee -- my husband had had it. He can't call me, I can't get any phone calls and I can't get a conversation without dropping the call. So we stepped into a Verizon Wireless store and hooked up a Blackberry. I'm having issues with it -- one major one is that I cannot see KirbyKam with the Blackberry app. I hear that Android has a good app for IP webcams so I'm intrigued. The browser on the BB is slow and limited -- the Android one is pretty impressive. I think I may dump the Blackberry before 30 days is up and get a Droid X... It's a huge phone, but... that's just how I roll.  Releases on Thursday!


hi! im just getting used to finding my way around RO. anyway, i stumbled on your blog (i talked to you before about bonding 2 boys a while back) glad to see that you got penny and kirby together (obviously im a little late haha looks like its been a while c: !). idk what kind of setup you have for your bunny cams, but i was going to try tofigure out some set up myselfby usinghttp://www.seedonk.com (which is free to use you just have to make an account).my boyfriend gota droid a month or two ago not sure which one but i know that that seemed to work on his phone. maybe it'll work on your blackberry if you decide to keep it.


----------



## Dragonrain

Toby's so cute. My Zeus use to lay like that ALL the time.

Android phones are great. Chris loves his, and I'm for sure going to be getting one for my next phone too.


----------



## hln917

Baci's appointment with Dr. Stanzione isnext Friday! I'm sure you'll do fine with both Kirby and Penny during the ride up. Hope it is just a behavioral problem with her. Do you think it can be the litter? We're about to switch ours once _again_. We noticed they all pee in the litter but poop outside the box. Hubby seem to think it's the smell once it's wet that the buns are not keen to. Sowe're going back to just Cozy Comfort and see how that goes. 

Welcome to Verizon! I was about to get the HTC Incredible but wanted to wait to see the Droid X.


----------



## Myia09

Toby is sooo adroable! I love his little pose!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Too cute! :hearts I love little bunneh 'tocks! Especially when you can actually see the bunneh's legs (totally different from "le bunneh butt"). lol


It's sooo true! Toby's buntocks are really distinctly separated from his bunneh legs in that picture. I was cackling like a nut when I showed the picture to hubby and the first thing he said was "look at him, such a proper gentleman, covering his butt-butt with his tail!" Sir Toby might need to lie down and rest, but he's not improper. 

*myheart wrote: *


> That is one chilled-out Toby.... :biggrin2:What was he doing before the pose? Was he running some 500's?


Negatory. He was bouncing around 2 nights ago but not last night. He was dead bunny flopping a lot then suddenly sat like that. I kicked his nose with a toe by accident because my laptop was blocking my view and I didn't see him. He didn't bother to get up to take revenge on me. He was so chill! To be honest, I think he only started DBFs on the carpet 2 nights ago. He never used to DBF in the open floor like that.

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Toby's so cute. My Zeus use to lay like that ALL the time.


Really? I have never seen a bun lie like that before. I have seen them on their tummy with legs straight out (looks like lamb chops!) but never out with little knees/ankles crooked like little frog legs! 
*Myia09 wrote: *


> Toby is sooo adroable! I love his little pose!


Thanks Myia!

I just looked over at Toby... he's out cold in his hidey box. DBF'ed with only his little bunny head sticking outta the box. I can see his little pink lips and a little bit of his teeth from this angle. It's too cute! The pink spot on his lips form a perfect circle! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

slleavy wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *iPhone Woes*: I am finally kicking it to the curb. I'm cutting my losses and paying the contract termination fee -- my husband had had it. He can't call me, I can't get any phone calls and I can't get a conversation without dropping the call. So we stepped into a Verizon Wireless store and hooked up a Blackberry. I'm having issues with it -- one major one is that I cannot see KirbyKam with the Blackberry app. I hear that Android has a good app for IP webcams so I'm intrigued. The browser on the BB is slow and limited -- the Android one is pretty impressive. I think I may dump the Blackberry before 30 days is up and get a Droid X... It's a huge phone, but... that's just how I roll.  Releases on Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> hi! im just getting used to finding my way around RO. anyway, i stumbled on your blog (i talked to you before about bonding 2 boys a while back) glad to see that you got penny and kirby together (obviously im a little late haha looks like its been a while c: !). idk what kind of setup you have for your bunny cams, but i was going to try toÂ figure out some set up myselfÂ by usingÂ http://www.seedonk.com (which is free to use you just have to make an account).Â my boyfriend gotÂ a droid a month or two ago not sure which one but i know that that seemed to work on his phone. maybe it'll work on your blackberry if you decide to keep it.
Click to expand...

I don't know what happened -- I totally wrote a response to this and then it disappeared! Anyway, in short, the blackberry app was pretty flimsy and though the developer told me that he was trying to figure it out, it didn't seem very promising. The Android app (I demo'ed it in the store today) was phenomenal and it was FREE! I paid $15 and got a really primitive app on Blackberry. Among other things, this was a reason that I wasn't 100% happy with the Blackberry. Blackberry does a lot of things well, but it just didn't jive with me.

The Bambino camera that you mentioned is kind of like what I have. My cameras are IP network webcams though, so they don't hook up to a PC with a USB dongle the way the Bambino does though. The concept is the same though, and it offers the convenience of being able to connect to the video feed from anywhere online and a phone. 


Dragonrain wrote: [/b]


> Android phones are great. Chris loves his, and I'm for sure going to be getting one for my next phone too.


After I got the blackberry and was not jiving with it, I started to research Android phones and was very impressed. I was afraid it might be buggy and unstable but actually the cult following and the general feedback I've read proves the opposite to be true. I'm really impressed with the machinery they've been able to put together in a $200 phone. For something similar in size to the iPhone like the Droid Incredible, the spec on the Incredible is just... er, incredible!

*hln917 wrote: *


> Welcome to Verizon!Â  I was about to get the HTC Incredible but wanted to wait to see the Droid X.Â


Helen, I am so _thrilled_ to be liberated from the chains of AT&T!!!!! So far, I haven't cancelled my AT&T yet, so I am forwarding my calls to the Verizon phone while I am still trying everything out. I had friends call my cell phone number, and I talked to them on my Blackberry with crystal clarity and no drops. Not even a garble or a zone-out or crappy background noise. I am completely amazed. I almost forgot that I was talking on a cell phone line! Verizon is AMAZING. It's so worth the extra money. I paid like $80 a month to AT&T and was never satisfied, never able to actually conduct a call in its entirety without frustration. 

I was looking at the Incredible quite a bit and was very interested, but the 8/9 back order date is kind of a downer. The Incredible is almost the same size as the iPhone, but does so much more, and is so much more flexible. I'm already sold on it. I saw the DroidX mock demo at the store, and at first I was turned off by it because it was so *huge* in my hand. I have small girly hands, so for me it was really monstrously big on first impression. 

I went home and did more research on the Droid X and started to think that maybe it wasn't as huge as it was in my mind. The specs are as impressive as the Incredible but with a 4.3" screen and 4 physical menu buttons instead of optical touch buttons. I think I actually prefer real buttons because I get really frustrated when I touch an optical button and it doesn't detect movement! The real cool thing about the Droid X is the manual shutter in the built in 8MP camera! It has a real shutter, not a fake digital one. It's not a camera replacement but for a cell phone camera, it does take the cake. Since the screen is so much bigger than the iPhone and the Incredible, and the screen recognizes multi-key touch, I've read that typing on it is a lot easier, especially quick tippity tappity people like me! It also has Swype technology built in (I think other Droids do too) but I have yet to use it so I'm not sure how much more intuitive it is to type with Swype.

Sooo the verdict is, I'm going to pay Verizon $35 to return my Blackberry Bold 9650 on Thursday. I'm gonna go to the store early in the morning in order to get my hands on a Droid X on release day (rumored to be sold out very quickly!). I think I shall be very happy with it. I'm going to port over my number on that day too, and thus end the Days of Darkness with AT&T! :innocent


----------



## kirbyultra

It always surprises me just how much noise Toby can sleep through. Sometimes he wakes up to the slightest noise (like my camera!) but he'll totally sleep through my roaring at an episode of Boston Legal on tv... he's so cute. He's sleeping right now!

I have been having foot issues on and off and it seems to have gotten worse since I quit my job. I didn't know what the correlation was until I realized - I wore my orthotics all the time at work whereas when I'm at home, I am walking around barefoot all the time. No support for my foot arch would be the thing to blame. So I went online and found some orthotic slippers. They came in the mail today. I bought a pair that looks like home slippers and a pair that looks like flip flops. I'm so sick of being THAT weirdo who wears sneakers everywhere, even in 100 degree weather out. So now I finally have options! Yay!!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

> Toby's so cute. My Zeus use to lay like that ALL the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I have never seen a bun lie like that before. I have seen them on their tummy with legs straight out (looks like lamb chops!) but never out with little knees/ankles crooked like little frog legs!
Click to expand...


Yup! So cute! None of my current rabbits lay like that either, but Zeus use to all the time. Maybe it is a dwarf bunny thing? I have no idea, but it's so cute 

Lookie! I found a picture of him doing it. This is the only one I have of him laying that way on this computer, but I know I have a bunch more saved on my external hard drive. 







Aww I miss that little guy so much!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Look at THOSE bunny buns! Zeus had a really nice pair LOL! Puts my Toby's to shame. Very, very cute. Yeah, maybe it is a dwarf thing. Their pudgy little frog legs sticking out just so. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kherrmann3

My Toby doesn't lay like that often. Normally, his legs are kicked out to the side a teeny bit. They sometimes look like frog legs, though!:biggrin: Sammi just melt into the carpet... No bun-'tocks there. 

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *I kicked his nose with a toe by accident* because my laptop was blocking my view and I didn't see him. He didn't bother to get up to take revenge on me.


Did he make a cute squeaky-toy sound? lol Sorry, when he's laying like that, he looks like the perfect little stuffed animal! :hearts: I wanna pick him up and squeesh him!


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL no, Toby didn't make any noise. Not even his usual grunt of displeasure. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah Zeus does have a butt on him doesn't he? He was really muscular for such a little bunny, lol. He only weighted 2 lbs, but he had so much energy. He was almost constantly running around like a nut. Near the end he started to get a bit fat, I guess since he was sick and didn't have as much energy anymore.


----------



## kirbyultra

Only 2 lbs? Fluff sure goes a long way. My Toby is 3lbs and he looks about the same as Zeus in that pic. Bunny fluff, gotta love it.


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't know what's going on with me lately. My sleep pattern is really out of whack. Sometimes I'll be tired by 10pm and other times I won't sleep till 4am. By 5pm I may become a zombie, on other days I power right through the lull. It's not like one week I'm a 10pm sleeper and the next I'm sleeping at 4am. Every day I'm alternating between early sleep and late sleep -- I think I am actually living 32 to 36 hour days instead of 24 hour day cycles, if that makes any sense. I am literally losing sense of time and days of the week. I have to write down every time I change litter for the buns because I cannot remember when I did what anymore. "Yesterday" is so relative... it could mean Tuesday, or it could mean Monday night. Having no job and no daily responsibilities gives me zero incentive to readjust either. It also doesn't help that Kirby is a day time bunny and Toby is a night time bunny. Perhaps I'm being influenced by whichever bunny I am playing with most often. And Penny? She sleeps all the time except for feeding time  My husband says I've actually _become_ a rabbit since Toby bit me and hence sleep like one. I roll my eyes and tell him that as much as that thought makes me happy, I'm not actually built like a rabbit! 

On toys: Toby got bored of the oatmeal canister/container. Penny chewed on the wooden block a bit. Toby hasn't so much as batted an eye at his mini basket since day one, and he has not touched the plastic baby keys at all. Oh why oh why do I bother! I tossed the old shoe box in for Kirby and Penny, which is already tattered and holey, and they went right for it. Sigh. I think I might swap their toys soon. I know, the toys I bought for Toby are supposed to be FOR Toby exclusively. But I think that on some level, once the toys have another rabbit's scent on it, he might actually be interested in them more.


----------



## JadeIcing

I remember when I wasn't working it was the same. Work school etc keep us on a routine. I had to make one for myself that I stuck to. Down to a sleep routine. Wasn't easy.


----------



## kirbyultra

King Kirby's been hanging out too much with Lady Penelope. He's becoming a blockhead himself.


----------



## usawan

i was doing that to shushu with her jingly balls, she kept giving me this doooo face like she was saying 'why you gotta do a thing' 

and i completely understand the sleep schedule thing...i rotate in and out of sleeping when i get home from school (around 14:00) until about 19:00, then being up all night, or only getting a couple hours sleep then rolling out of bed at 4:30 and doing it all over again...for a while i was waking up naturally around 3:00 and going to bed at 19:00 :twitch: i'm really glad i have school to keep me going on a somewhat normal routine...otherwise i'd probably just turn completely nocturnal. (that being said though, i tend to bridge days with no sleep quite often...) i usually don't count a 'day' as passing until i sleep.


----------



## kirbyultra

Funny how the brain works. It really doesn't consider it a day until it has rested for some sufficient amount of time. Be that 2 hours, 4 hours, whatever. I lose track of which days I slept and which days I haven't. Mostly because I don't know what day of the week it is. I used to keep track via tv shows, but now that all the regular season shows are over, I have no benchmark.:? I have to set an alarm on my cell phone for every Monday, so I remember to go to Petco to take care of the shelter buns LOL


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm like that too! Sometimes I go to bed around 11 or so, but then other nights I'm up almost all night. I've been trying to stop napping during the day, because I think that might be throwing things off a bit too. But I don't think I'm as bad as you - I still always remember what day it is and what day I did what. I'd like to say that with me, it's just because I'm not working and don't really have a set schedule to follow, but even when I did I still had a weird sleeping schedule. I think I'm naturally nocturnal.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> But I don't think I'm as bad as you


LOL. Pretty sure no one is as bad as me these days... :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

I did it! I ditched the iPhone. It was kind of a dramatic story. I was 16th in line to get the Droid X this morning, I parked myself outside of the Verizon Store right as it opened. They had a little welcoming party of people in tshirts and stuff outside, so it was kind of an event. I had emailed one of the salespeople earlier in the week and she was totally like, don't worry we have a big shipment, you don't have to come in at opening. 

Dead wrong! I got there and there was a short line. When it was my turn to walk into the store finally, there was quite a line outside. The funniest part was... and I suppose I shouldn't be surprised by this... the entire line was geeky looking guys. I was literally the only female human on the line. I felt somewhat out of place but then again, the phone was built SO much bigger that it is a turnoff for a lot of women. I was laughing with one of the girls in Droid tshirts that "I don't have man hands" and she said "yep you don't have man hands."

I didn't know this but when you go into a Verizon wireless store, you have to use their kiosk to "sign in" and then they call you in order by name. So I walked in with 4 other guys (2 in front of me, 2 in back of me) and they knew what to do, I did not. There were 4 kiosks. Guess who didn't get one. Yeah, the two guys behind me totally took advantage of my lack of familiarity and cut in front of me. I was kind of mad but I didn't think that it would make a huge difference, so I decided not to sweat it.

One guy in front of me was not authorized to add a new phone to the account so he got rejected from making the purchase (lol). One down, 14 to go. 

Then when it was my turn, for some reason ANOTHER guy cut in front of me. It's one of those things that makes me think that a formal LINE makes better sense than "signing in" sometimes. People just take advantage. Both of us were called but he went to the salesperson first even though I was in front of him on the list. So I was pretty p*ssed at that and I flagged down one of the managers and told him that he called me but there was no person available. He told one of the other people to open a terminal to take care of me. 

That salesperson took a long time opening the terminal up and while I was waiting, both guys on either side of me were guys who were BEHIND me on the line. I heard the salespeople tell them that there were no more Droid X devices and that they had to order them for delivery. I was disappointed. I waited all this time in the sweltering heat and wouldn't get to take my intended purchase home. Then outta nowhere, the manager swooped in behind me and handed my salesperson a box and said *"this is the last one.* We're not doing anymore today." :shock:

So I totally got the last Droid X in the store! Even though *badwords!!!* cut in front of me again and again -- chivalry MUST be dead! -- I triumphed in the end. Hah-hah-hah! 

I cannot believe the "big shipment" of devices meant that the store carried only 15 Droid X's on opening day. What a huge disappointment for all the people in line, and everyone else who visited the stores today. They were sold out by 10:40am at my store and it opened at 10am.

I like the phone so far. I think once I play enough with it initially and set it up the way I like, I won't have to fuss with all the gadgets on it as much. It looks like a really powerful phone and can do a lot of stuff. The thing with me is, I don't need it to do a LOT of stuff. I need it to do a few things VERY WELL. That's it. And so far it's performed as promised, so I am pleased.


----------



## kirbyultra

The phone drama continued in a really stupid way. Verizon told me when I put in the port request for my number that I would get a text message on my verizon phone once my number was done.i waited hours and got nothing. I had no line whatsoever for that time.

I finally went on their site and checked on my number's status and it said it was done! But I had no line on any phone! Online it said I had to dial some secret number combo to activate my ported line to my new phone! So I did that and finally got it working.never did get that text from verizon...then I realized why.

If neither my iphone nor my new droid has a line connected to it, how on earth is verizon supposed to text me??

Catch 22, thanks so much.

Penny peed again. She also ruined the stick grid toy in the process. Boo.

Snuggles for all the buns tonight though. Missed them while out chasing technology today...

Btw this blog post was typed on the droid x, using swype technology. Seems faster than touch pad input but takes getting used to. What do you all think?


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL Sorry, I realize nobody cares about my Droid X iPhone AT&T Verizon troubles. Blah blah blah LOL It's ok, back to our regular programming!

My RabbitAir filter (no idea why it's called RabbitAir. It's a real air filter! Pure coincidence that I use it because I have rabbits) has been beeping for weeks about the filter. It's demanding me to clean it. And I have ignored it!

I am just glad it's not asking me to replace the filters because they are expensive. I bought this one because of a lot of reasons, but I really like it despite it requires HEPA replacements once a year or two. I keep it on ultra low 24/7 so, I am getting a lot of mileage on it. It consumes 7 watts of power per hour or something, so it's totally worth it. It is probably a huge contributor to my being able to breathe at home. 

And this is why.






Pretty sure there's 2-3 Tobys stuck on the filter. Ew. 

:dutch


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL Sorry, I realize nobody cares about my Droid X iPhone AT&T Verizon troubles. Blah blah blah LOL It's ok, back to our regular programming!


Actually yourblog was the first thing I went to this morning. I knew from your FB that you got the Droid X and I wanted to see how you like it. Sorry just replying now. Impatient aren't we?

Glad you like it. I went to BJ's last night and took a peek at the Verizon booth there. NowI'm going backand forth between the Droid X and HTCIncredible.It seems big but since you have smaller hands than me and if it works for you, I may be swaying that way also.It's already on back order till July 23 now. Ok so I'm expecting daily report on the phone.

Surprised you didn't say anything to the guy that cut you but I'm sure you were grinning from ear to ear when you walked out with one and he didn't!You should have asked for his phone # and tell him you just wanted to test out the new phone and see how it works!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for replying, Helen! I was starting to think I was blogging to myself the last few days! But I'm glad people are getting out there and living life, enjoying summer and so forth. I also know that sometimes when I go on these multi-paragraph rants about something non-bunny related, the crickets start to appear in my blog. :shock:

I am actually shocked at how well I was keeping my cool considering how stressful the whole process was and how chaotic it was at the Verizon store. Excitement was high, disappointment was high, and everyone was pretty high strung too early in the morning. It just wasn't the place for me to start lighting fuses, especially my own. Anyone who knows me well in real life can tell you, I am a firecracker. Hot tempered and will tell you how it is. I can't even tell you the nicknames I have! But nope, on Thursday, I just kept it impersonal, waited my turn, spoke softly and courteously... and was served appropriately by everyone who worked there. Having been there myself, nobody wants to go out of their way to help the grumpy customer! In the end, the men got what was coming to them anyway!

Day 2 with the Droid X: I'm still new to the network and the phone so a lot of general discovery today. I know what they mean now about AT&T's 3G coverage being better than that of Verizon. The data coverage isn't as continuous, there does seem to be a lot of breakdowns of 3G down to EDGE or I guess what Verizon phones call "1X". But the voice coverage is pretty solid. I never saw it cut out completely or fluctuate rapidly the way it always does with AT&T. 

The phone itself requires a bit of maneuvering to make it through the day on one charge. This is true of all Android phones: the phone runs a lot of apps and services in the background upon starting up and all those apps you're not using wastes power. So you just gotta download this Advanced Task Kill app and terminate some programs to make your battery last longer. There are also some power profiles to choose from that'll stretch it out some more. Typing is still a learning process but it's really not as bad as the iPhone. It has a customizable dictionary for one thing. Something Apple has yet to feature for some unknown reason. So when I type "binky" it learns that binky is a word for me, and it won't try to replace the word binky with "bunny" anymore as a typo. It's smart in a lot of ways. I really like the flexibility of the Droid X so far. The size has not been an issue at all for me. I don't know about you, but I generally tote large handbags so I toss it in there and it's not a problem. When I am working with the Petco buns, I can slip the phone in my back pocket and it fits! It fits in a clutch or a small hobo but you won't fit a whole lot else. The great thing is, for its size, this phone is very light. It's also pretty thin, so it's not as big and chunky as you think.

The camera on this little thing is amazing! I took this picture of adoptable bun Jeremy indoors, with lousy fluorescent lighting. He's gorgeous!


----------



## kirbyultra

This is too cute. I wanted to cook Penny today between Kirby peeing and her peeing twice, and digging up the litter two days in a row... but... this is just too cute.





Look closely. Penny is actually holding Kirby's "hand". 





I have never seen buns hold hands. I thought it was a human thing.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> This is too cute. I wanted to cook Penny today between Kirby peeing and her peeing twice, and digging up the litter two days in a row... but... this is just too cute.
> 
> 
> Look closely. Penny is actually holding Kirby's "hand".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen buns hold hands. I thought it was a human thing.


Personally, I think they do this 'cute stuff' when they know their slaves are mad about something they did. It eases the punishment drastically if they are able to go-to 'Plan B' of _The Bunny Handbook_, which says that, "...cute always trumps naughty." :biggrin2::coolness:


----------



## Myia09

Oh my gosh tooooo cute! I love them holding hands!

Two of my friends have Droids and they all love them. I am glad you like yours!


----------



## kherrmann3

Love that picture of Penny and Kirby! They probably saw that you were still mad, so Penny put her paw over his to make you less mad!


----------



## Myia09

That picture def has to be the next photo contest!


----------



## kirbyultra

You know what I think? I think that she knew she was in for it so she played the kirby card. She held onto to kirby because she knew I wouldn't do anything to her if she was holding on to him acting all cute! She is not as foolish as I had pegged her...she plays the Bunny Game....


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You know what I think? I think that she knew she was in for it so she played the kirby card. She held onto to kirby because she knew I wouldn't do anything to her if she was holding on to him acting all cute! She is not as foolish as I had pegged her...she plays the Bunny Game....


Thank God she's one smart cookie, otherwise I would have called Bunny DYFS on you! The words cook and bunny DO NOT belong in one sentence!ssd:


----------



## BethM

Awww, the picture of them holding hands is too cute!! Sometimes Nick snuggles up to Amelia and one of his loppy ears drapes over her neck or shoulder, it looks like he's got a "arm" around her.
Bunny love :hearts


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I think? I think that she knew she was in for it so she played the kirby card. She held onto to kirby because she knew I wouldn't do anything to her if she was holding on to him acting all cute! She is not as foolish as I had pegged her...she plays the Bunny Game....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God she's one smart cookie, otherwise I would have called Bunny DYFS onÂ  you!Â  The words cook and bunny DO NOT belong in one sentence!ssd:
Click to expand...

Aw don't worry, I'd never hurt a bun  She might drive me to the ends of sanity but I wouldn't cook Kirby's girlfriend.


----------



## kirbyultra

BethM wrote:


> Awww, the picture of them holding hands is too cute!!Â  Sometimes Nick snuggles up to Amelia and one of his loppy ears drapes over her neck or shoulder, it looks like he's got a "arm" around her.
> Bunny love :hearts


That is adorable! I have heard bonded pairs with a lop in them do that quite a bit. That is really love


----------



## kirbyultra

July 17, 2010 - Fun on the Lake

Hubby and I drove up to Harriman, NY where a friend of ours and his wife live. We are going to Europe together in September so we were booking flights and stuff. Then we went on his boat and hung out on the lake that's about 15 min from his place. It was such a good time. Beautiful day for water fun.






At some point while the boat was dragging me around in a tube, the waves got me and I fell off and I had such a hard time getting back on because the life vest wasn't on me right and it had me in like a choke hold. I kept trying to use my arms to lift myself on the raft again after we stopped but I just couldn't get any leverage with the vest on. I got back on eventually with like 2 people pulling me up and 1 person pushing my legs up lol It was still a lot of fun, I'd do it again. 






When I got home I realized I had put too much strain on my right arm when I was trying to pull myself up and now my entire right forearm is in pain. I have it in a brace now but it is pretty useless as I can't put any stress on it. 

I accidentally left the darn baby gate open again. Kirby was grazing on a snack (outside of the xpen because Penny's not allowed to have greens) so he walked out of the baby gate and Toby had himself a time. Kirby got a lot of fur bitten off him again. It was terrifying because they woudln't get off each other and I couldn't separate them with 1 arm. I yelled for my husband to separate them and they finally were separated but by then a lot of fur had gone flying in just a few seconds. I gotta check Kirby for bites again tomorrow. Both buns are very spooked. I gotta stop forgetting to close the stupid gate!!!

Toby munched on Kirby's loose fur when I was trying to vacuum the fur so I hope he doesn't get into stasis again. Last year before Christmas this was exactly what happened. Toby ate Kirby's fur after they fought and Toby went into GI stasis.  I'm being careful but my husband wants me to break out the canned pumpkin to be extra cautious. 

Boo. It's all my fault. 

:dutch


----------



## usawan

i think i'm a bit tardy to the android phone party, but just gotta say it sounds and looks really cool ! i had no idea what it was (i had to google it...so out of the loop it's sad lol) but i really dig it...i hate iphones with a passion (they are getting huge here lately, everyone has one now) but i could totally see myself with an android phone. maybe i can convince my mother to upgrade to one so i can play with it when i go home this fall haha. i'm waiting for them to just implant the phone bits right into our frontal lobes so we can call people with our minds...oops thing my game nerd slipped out there for a second 

hopefully your boys are okay ! that's scary about the GI statis r.e. fur ingestion...gonna be extra vigilant about keeping fur swept up now. thank god for wet swiffer wipes !


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> Personally, I think they do this 'cute stuff' when they know their slaves are mad about something they did. It eases the punishment drastically if they are able to go-to 'Plan B' of _The Bunny Handbook_, which says that, "...Â cute always trumps naughty."Â  :biggrin2::coolness:


Absolutely true. I think you're 100% right, Janet. I have to get a copy of the Handbook... I am not to be beaten by Miss Penny!


----------



## kirbyultra

usawan wrote:


> i think i'm a bit tardy to the android phone party, but just gotta say it sounds and looks really cool ! i had no idea what it was (i had to google it...so out of the loop it's sad lol) but i really dig it...i hate iphones with a passion (they are getting huge here lately, everyone has one now) but i could totally see myself with an android phone. maybe i can convince my mother to upgrade to one so i can play with it when i go home this fall haha. i'm waiting for them to just implant the phone bits right into our frontal lobes so we can call people with our minds...oops thing my game nerd slipped out there for a second
> 
> hopefully your boys are okay ! that's scary about the GI statis r.e. fur ingestion...gonna be extra vigilant about keeping fur swept up now. thank god for wet swiffer wipes !



UGH, don't get me started on the iPhones again! I totally hate Apple and all their i-stuff. I highly recommend 2 cups with a piece of string attached to them over the iPhone. But the Android phones are definitely cool 

Did I ever tell you guys how I fantasized about making Kirby into a cell phone? Implant a keypad on his tummy and when I get an incoming call, it vibrates so he binkies. Then I pick up the phone and snuggle his tummy while I have a conversation. LOL I have *serious* issues....


----------



## usawan

*kirbyultra wrote:*


> Did I ever tell you guys how I fantasized about making Kirby into a cell phone? Implant a keypad on his tummy and when I get an incoming call, it vibrates so he binkies. Then I pick up the phone and snuggle his tummy while I have a conversation. LOL I have *serious* issues....


haha, if i had a bunphone made of shushu she'd probably eat my face when i tried to answer a call


----------



## kirbyultra

That's why it's kirbyphone, not tobyphone. Toby'd eat my face off. Penny'd lick my face off. Kirby would just kind of lie there, disapproving of the phone call.


----------



## myheart

*usawan wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever tell you guys how I fantasized about making Kirby into a cell phone? Implant a keypad on his tummy and when I get an incoming call, it vibrates so he binkies. Then I pick up the phone and snuggle his tummy while I have a conversation. LOL I have *serious* issues....
> 
> 
> 
> haha, if i had a bunphone made of shushu she'd probably eat my face when i tried to answer a call
Click to expand...

How big would a pocket have to be to carry a Flemish Giant bun-phone?!! :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

Perfect excuse to buy a new bigger handbag :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol funny how you have such an issue with the iPhone and in my family there is about 6 people who have and 4 friends with it and not one issue.Â 

When you talk about Penny reminds me of how I was with Montana. I Â loved her to death and half the time was pissed at her. Now I regret the time spent angry with her. Â I didn't get to have her a year. I chose her because I felt like she belonged with us she didn't choose us.Â 

There were moments when I questioned our decision to get her, but we loved her so we let it go. Than she would do something again that brought it screaming back. Did we do the right thing? Did we make a mistake? Than that love showed and again we were good.Â 

So often we compare one of our bunnies to another of our bunnies or to someone else's bunny but what we should do is accept that each one is different. That some will try our patience, some will be the models of perfection, some will cuddle and some Â will keep us at paws length.Â 

As someone who right now is feeling an overwhelming guilt and regret find a way to accept the naughty behavior because when they are gone you will give anything to have them do it one last time.Â


----------



## kirbyultra

JadeIcing wrote:


> Lol funny how you have such an issue with the iPhone and in my family there is about 6 people who have and 4 friends with it and not one issue.Â
> 
> ... find a way to accept the naughty behavior because when they are gone you will give anything to have them do it one last time.Â


:hug: Thanks for sharing all that, Ali. It makes sense, and I understand what you mean. I often reflect on how I would feel about the decisions made for my rabbits if they were gone, and whether I would feel guilt and regret about any of them.

It's hard to believe I would ever get to even this point where I'm almost ok with her peeing on the floor. 3 months ago it would not have been ok, ever, at any amount or frequency. Now it's not such a big deal but I get frustrated if she does it often in a day. I'm taking her to the best vet around on Thursday, to make sure she's ok, and then whatever is the final word from that vet will be it. If she's fine then great, her peeing and digging is just behavioral and I will have to live with it. If she's not, then we'll have to see how we can help her through it. My husband is taking half a day off to take Penny and Kirby to the vet with me so that I don't have to go nuts making the long trip out. We are committed to her health first and foremost. Whatever we need to spend, we'll spend, but I hope that she is just perfectly healthy. We are very fortunate to be able to say that, though.

Penny and I did not have a great start but you know what, she's a better bunny than I am. She's very forgiving and I am thankful for that. One day I probably will regret being mean to her in the last few months (making fun of her and scolding her, so forth), but I can always stand by the fact that I have never done her wrong or given her any less despite my frustrations.

I look back on how I used to feel about Toby. I think I had the same, if not worse, sentiments for him back in the day because he outright attacked my heart bunny Kirby almost daily and I couldn't stand it. Those days are a just a faded memory now, and I love Toby almost as much as I love my Kirby, maybe just a smidgen less. It just takes getting used to, and time for me as a slow, foolish bunny slave to find out how to best cope. :confused2:


----------



## kirbyultra

King Kirby is out in Toby's land right now while Sir Toby is slumbering. So Lady Penny is ruler of rabbit nation this afternoon. I presented her with a gift and she seemed to have fun with it.

*Penny Galore*






















Now she's getting serious. "Listen, bag, if you don't open, we're _about _to have a big, BIG problem!"







The bag gives itself up.








Going in for the kill





Ahh, sweet success.





Done eating. Sleep now.





She was pretty relaxed so I took some closeups of her. She's got a very girly face even if she doesn't have any girly manners.





Ears up





Ears down





Pretty face


----------



## JadeIcing

I read what I wrote in here to Peg and we both cried. I came to accept Montana's actions to late. I plan on making a thread about this hope you participate.


----------



## myheart

What awesome pics of Penny!! She was one busy bunny!! Love her 'cute face' pics. 

I agree with Ali in accepting all of one's bunny's facets. It has taken me a while to get over the possibility that I adopted Cali too soon after Luna's passing. I tought I needed another bunner for my trio, and I probably do with Patrick's age and health. I think it has just taken this long for Cali to find her groove in the house and for me to notice her good qualities. 

Last night I just started crying because Cali was actually grooming Patrick, and putting her head on top of his when she stopped licking him. That was exactly what Luna used to do, and I know he is happiest with another bunner's head resting on his. It has been an amazing chain of learning for my kids. Patrick and Luna taught Zappa how to behave. Now Zappa is teaching Cali.... I am so proud of my girls and how caring they are now. My heart is really starting to open for Cali because the onlycondition I really have is to care for Patrick. He is my special little man and no one had better mess with him. (Now he just needs to be able to catch one of the girls for some full-body huggin' :twitch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

All hail the Mighty King Kirby!

You take such great pictures of your bunny's. Those were nice pictures of the fireworks.

Where are you going in Europe?


----------



## kirbyultra

JadeIcing wrote:


> I read what I wrote in here to Peg and we both cried. I came to accept Montana's actions to late. I plan on making a thread about this hope you participate.



I will 

I just realized I quoted the iPhone piece of your reply and totally didn't reply to it. I have heard that the iPhone works pretty well in some places. Miami, San Fran are places I have personally heard of where dropped calls and so forth are not a problem. In NYC I have heard across the board from tons people I've spoken to that they have dropped calls, no reception, and fluctuating reception 100% of the time. That's 100% without exception. The local morning radio show host that I listen to also has an iPhone and he jokes about how he can't use his iPhone as a phone ever, but the co-host who broadcasts out of Miami has no trouble. I think part of the problem is definitely AT&T choking to death in a major metropolitan area like New York. Perhaps the "capped" data plans will help AT&T, but honestly if they can't keep up, they shouldn't sell the phone here. Oh, and another thing! Now that I'm on Verizon, I hope iPhone never comes on Verizon!!!  The last thing I need is a bunch of iPhone-happy customers coming onto my speedy network and suck down all my bandwidth!


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> What awesome pics of Penny!! She was one busy bunny!! Love her 'cute face' pics.
> 
> Last night I just started crying because Cali was actually grooming Patrick, and putting her head on top of his when she stopped licking him. That was exactly what Luna used to do, and I know he is happiest with another bunner's head resting on his. It has been an amazing chain of learning for my kids. Patrick and Luna taught Zappa how to behave. Now Zappa is teaching Cali.... I am so proud of my girls and how caring they are now. My heart is really starting to open for Cali because the onlyÂ condition I really have is to care for Patrick. He is my special little man and no one had better mess with him. Â (Now he just needs to be able to catch one of the girls for some full-body huggin' :twitch



LOL!!! Thanks for the compliment but actually, Penny is totally NOT a busy bunny. She lays around sleeping and idling a lot. She does not act like a 2 year old bun. She seems to store up all her energy and then expend it all at once on a baggie of hay or digging out her litter. :twitch:

Awww I'm so glad Cali is getting with the program and loving Patrick like that. Patrick is such a sweet boy. He deserves all the girly loving he can get. I will always remember the head-stack pic back in the day of Patrick, Luna and Zappa. Cutest bunny pics I've ever seen. I hope that the girls will do that again for him one day. :biggrin:

On the topic of loving our boys, though, I just wanted to tell you all what happened this afternoon. Like I said before, Kirby went out to the living room while Toby was sleeping so Penny being all alone, I went in to play with her and snapped up all those pictures I just posted. Then Kirby came back for her so I let him back in. Kirby laid down right in front of her and not-so-gently shoved his head under hers. He was relentlessly wedging it in, very funny to watch. Penny was nonchalantly not giving in. She was cool as a cucumber, but I was still afraid that Kirby's helpful hint would make her mad. 

Nope, she wasn't mad at all. Once Kirby succeeded in putting his head there, she conceded to groom him. He looked so happy when she did that. She didn't groom him to the extent that he desired, but she did groom him when he demanded it. It was really sweet. I don't know if a lot of bunnies would have tolerated that, but Penny did. She's a good girl for him, and he's a good boy for her. I definitely can't deny that.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> All hail the Mighty King Kirby!
> 
> You take such great pictures of your bunny's.Â  Those were nice pictures of the fireworks.
> 
> Where are you going in Europe?



Thanks Dave. I'm going to be lots of places. Amsterdam first, then I'm hopping on a cruise to a bunch of cities in Belgium, France, Portugal and ending up in Barcelona. Then we're flying to Italy to hit up Venice, Florence, Pisa and Rome. I'm really excited. I've never been to any of these places, and mid September should be just about perfect weather to visit Italy.


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote:*


> I have heard that the iPhone works pretty well in some places. Miami, San Fran are places I have personally heard of where dropped calls and so forth are not a problem. In NYC I have heard across the board from tons people I've spoken to that they have dropped calls, no reception, and fluctuating reception 100% of the time. That's 100% without exception. The local morning radio show host that I listen to also has an iPhone and he jokes about how he can't use his iPhone as a phone ever, but the co-host who broadcasts out of Miami has no trouble. I think part of the problem is definitely AT&T choking to death in a major metropolitan area like New York. Perhaps the "capped" data plans will help AT&T, but honestly if they can't keep up, they shouldn't sell the phone here. Oh, and another thing! Now that I'm on Verizon, I hope iPhone never comes on Verizon!!!  The last thing I need is a bunch of iPhone-happy customers coming onto my speedy network and suck down all my bandwidth!


This is so true. I have had fewer dropped calls on my iPhone than I ever had with any other phone, and I rarely have problems with data speed. (When I do, turning it off and back on usually fixes it.) 

It's kind of funny, I live in Kansas City, which is home base for Sprint. A lot of people here have Sprint, as they either work for Sprint, or work for places that give discounts when you get Sprint. However, I don't know a single person who has Sprint that can get reception inside their house. The coverage is SO bad here. Not just too many people on the network, the signals are really weak.
My friend in San Francisco had Sprint, though, with zero complaints. (Well, no complaints about the service, she just switched to a pay-as-you-go company, she gets unlimited everything now for about 25% less than she was paying for more limited service.) 

My husband used to have Verizon, and had no complaints with it. He only switched to AT&T so we could save money with a family plan, and at the time it would have been more expensive with Verizon.


----------



## MILU

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Toby just cracks me up... who sits like that?? :biggrin2:
> 
> Looks like the cutest frog on earth.


LOL - MILU does it!!!!!!! I call him "little rug" when he does it. 

Congrats for the photo contest 2nd runner-up positions! Your bunnies are adorable, I missed to read their stories so much! I'm now using dial-up internet connection, sometimes the old stuff work better than "modern". Oh well, considering my location, I'm actually lucky if anything works at all. heheh

If you're going to Europe, you may want to fly by Ryanair if you want to save some money. They have super-cheap flights, google "ryanair" or "easy jet" and you'll find these companies. They're not the most comfortable ever, but they're really cheap, the flights aren't long and I've NEVER heard of an accident involving these companies. I've heard of problems with planes from "famous" airlines (and even been on BAD flights in which some of the engine stopped working, got frozen, fuel wasn't enough, etc...), so I "appreciate" that cheap companies haven't had problems.


----------



## kirbyultra

My friend that im going with is named Ryan. I told him if we fly Ryanair, he's paying. 

So we're flying Delta instead. LOL!


----------



## Myia09

Aw I love how penny ate 1 blade of hay after all that work. LOL.

Haha I have never even heard of Ryanair!


----------



## kirbyultra

Myia09 wrote:


> Aw I love how penny ate 1 blade of hay after all that work. LOL.
> 
> Haha I have never even heard of Ryanair!


LOL yeah, no lie, she ate the 1 blade and then sat down to take a nap. That girl operates under her own rules. One of these days I gotta ask the rescue if they forgot to gimme her instruction manual.:?

Ryanair... I don't know, my husband said it's some dinky airline where you have to stand up the whole time and pay 1 euro to use the bathroom. Me and my friend's wife looked at him like, "excuse me, do we look like women who like to stand?" And then of course all eyes were on my friend Ryan who automatically said "what? I'm not in charge of this airline."


----------



## kherrmann3

I love Penny's little white snippet on her nosey!


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> This is so true. I have had fewer dropped calls on my iPhone than I ever had with any other phone, and I rarely have problems with data speed. (When I do, turning it off and back on usually fixes it.)
> 
> It's kind of funny, I live in Kansas City, which is home base for Sprint. A lot of people here have Sprint, as they either work for Sprint, or work for places that give discounts when you get Sprint. However, I don't know a single person who has Sprint that can get reception inside their house. The coverage is SO bad here. Not just too many people on the network, the signals are really weak.
> My friend in San Francisco had Sprint, though, with zero complaints. (Well, no complaints about the service, she just switched to a pay-as-you-go company, she gets unlimited everything now for about 25% less than she was paying for more limited service.)
> 
> My husband used to have Verizon, and had no complaints with it. He only switched to AT&T so we could save money with a family plan, and at the time it would have been more expensive with Verizon.


Network is definitely a factor, and I believe that the phone is a factor too. I gotta tell ya, I used to use the Samsung Blackjack II on the AT&T network and the dropped call problem wasn't even this pronounced. It was an annoyance but I'd say it happened about 1/3 of the time. Soon as I got on the iPhone, calling was impossible 100% of the time, especially at my apartment.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 19, 2010 - The Heatwave Continues

I'm sure everyone on the east coast and much of the NE region of the US is experiencing similar weather.... but I just can't stand this heatwave anymore. I honestly don't remember any recent summer in NYC when it's been this hot for so long without any breaks in between. I've had the darn AC on for weeks I think. It's so brutal! Am I not remembering this right or am I right about this?! Last year I know for a fact I hardly had the AC on for the buns at all, maybe just a few days here and there, the rest of the summer they just had the fan going.

So anyway, last night was the coolest night we've had in a long time so I cracked open a window and aired out the apartment. This morning I woke up at 11 (lol) and immediately noticed that I was already gross and sweaty. Not a great way to wake up. I hit the gym, came back a sweatier mess and showered. I remembered that my husband was really getting bothered by fur in the rabbit room last night (I think his acupuncture is wearing off) so I went in there with a vacuum to clean. I think the vacuum scared Penny. I also think that Chelle (Dragonrain) might be right -- Penny might be having pee accidents in part due to stress. She seemed to be darting around when I was vacuuming the room and when I was done I discovered she had peed in the condo. :sigh: 

So while I had the vacuum out I figured, might as well try to groom Toby. He is molting AGAIN. I know it really bothers him too because Toby loves to be clean. He doesn't like being fuzzy and tickly. He tries to shake off the loose guard fur all the time and he is constantly grooming himself. I hate that he is ingesting all that fur and I can't EVER groom enough off of him. He is not a cooperative bun to groom either. I cornered him in the hallway with a baby gate and we had ourselves a bit of a hugging grooming session because he wouldn't sit for the brush. I had to pick the fur of him with my hands, and it's weird, all I got was guard fur. Toby has very cottony fur underneath and it's what makes him so fluffy, but the inner fur is not coming off. Just the guard fur. :? Well, eh, whatever. Half a garbage can of fur later, it was time to cut his nails. Yes, again! Toby is kind of high maintenance these days!

He seemed pretty agitated but once I released him from the hallway he seemed normal again. He gets SO worked up when I'm doing his nails and fur that I'm seriously afraid he'd fly off the handle and hurt himself in some freakish way. I don't have that kind of fear with Kirby or Penny. But, it's just gotta be done. His 2 dewclaws that tore off are still lil nubbins. :wink He didn't like me touching them either.

So I'm all covered with fur and I'm completely sweaty, with fur stuck to my skin. Toby has shred my arms up with his nails. I looked like bloody murder... and I took my second shower of the day. I'd only been awake for 3 hours!!


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I love Penny's little white snippet on her nosey!


I'm almost certain something in Kirby and Penny's bloodline, breed, or whatever is the same. Kirby has that white spot on his lips while Penny has that little streak of white on her nose. 2 white socks on the same footie. Coincidence?:shock:


----------



## Myia09

I forget the east is having such a bad heatwave..seems like normal life over here! But I am sure it is bad..plus you guys have icky humidity.


----------



## JadeIcing

It's killer. Making me cranky more so because I am crabby from our womans "gift". GRRR


----------



## kirbyultra

July 19, 2010 - I bonded a trio

I wish I could have gotten a picture of this but no one else was around... I was lying on the ground with Kirby, petting him... then Penny scurried over and wanted to be pet too. So I pet them both and they started to snuggle. So I snuggled with them and put my head on their heads. After a long while, Penny got up and groomed my arm and my face, then Kirby's ears. 

As far as I am concerned, we're a bonded trio.


----------



## Myia09

Awww What a trio!


----------



## kirbyultra

Help! The world is upside down!










Videos of Toby just completely upside down...
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/MPOpbBkEtVU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

More upside down squeeliness
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/0LEHMBPeT34&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## hln917

Thanks for the entertainment of the evening! Hubby and I couldn't stop laughing at the second video.


----------



## kirbyultra

So not happy. Toby didn't finish his pellets last night. He hasn't touched his pellets this morning and not really eaten much of his salad. He ate some canned pumpkin though. Oh I hope he's not going into stasis.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby has finished most of his salad slowly this afternoon. I hope he works it out soon


----------



## tonyshuman

Is he still upside down? That could be an ear infection...


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL no, he's not still upside down. Although I did think about that... he has been doing the upside down thing the last few days (only when he is flopped/sleeping in his hidey box), but not today. Today he is loafing and quiet.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 21, 2010 - Baby Toto 

Toby didn't look right this morning. First eyes I laid on him this morning and I knew he wasn't right. He was hunched up in a loaf and he looked sleepy. He didn't finish his pellets from last night. His salad was gone though. He pooped tiny little poops all over the place. Highly abnormal for Toby to not get his poops in the box. Thomometer read 82. The AC was turned on immediately after that. 

The rest of the day he sat hunched up in a loaf under the couch or in his hidey box. He nibbled on his breakfast salad and a little bit of his pellets, but not much. He pooped, but they were tiny and stringy. 

Tomorrow is Penny's Dr. Stanzione appointment. Kirby's going with her. This afternoon, I was almost sure I was taking Toby too. Whole rabbit crew in the car for god knows how long on a hot summer day? So not the way I wanted the day to go. I mapped it - Google says 70 minutes in traffic, 36 minutes without traffic (LOL really?)Toby gets really scared in the car so I don't want to take him unless I knew he really needed it. My backup is his regular vet who is open on weekends with an exotic vet (though, not the more experienced exotic vet). 

By 10pm he was doing no better. Still loafing. By this point I was pretty sure he was gassy. I gave him a tablespoon of pumpkin with 1 teaspoon of Benebac + 1 mL of simethicone. He only half. He was definitely not feeling well if he only ate half. I spooned the rest of it out of the bowl and I followed him around with a spoon. He finally ate the rest off the spoon. 

By 11pm he was looking much better. He flopped on his side, with legs kicked out. his tummy was clearly better. He pooped a big pile of damp poops, good size and shape. 

At 11:45, he started to hunch again. It didn't look as bad as before, but he didn't look comfortable anymore. Another 1.5mL of simethicone in a teaspoon of pumpkin. Toby ate most of it. I scooped the rest in a spoon and left it there for him. He eventually ate it all. He nibbled hay, pooped some more. Ate some pellets. Chewed on the cottontail cottage. He's so much better now. 

He flopped again on his tum and He looked so happy. A hundred times better. I laid down next to him and just pet his head. Thanked God he was ok. I just had tears streaming down my face whispering to him. I think I just had to take care of business all day to make him better... then suddenly he was better and I could let my guard down.

He even did a binky and a bunny 500 just now. I can breathe a deep sigh of relief now. 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

BTW, thanks to everyone's well wishes for Toby on Facebook, especially Mr. Baci.  So cute, and considerate!


----------



## usawan

i'm so glad he's okay ! when i had to leave fuan-chan home alone the day after she got sick (she got sick sunday morning, then monday i had class) i was SO stressed out all day...i practically ran all the way home from my train station to check on her. toby is so lucky that he had you looking after him all day. 

do you give him regular canned pumpkin ? like for pies and such ? i might get a can or two when i go home to bring back just in case my buns get another stomach-related problem in the future. right now i'm watching them closely because of all the shedding, i'm paranoid that one of the girls is going to get some kind of fur-blockage.


----------



## kirbyultra

usawan wrote:


> i'm so glad he's okay !
> do you give him regular canned pumpkin ? like for pies and such ? i might get a can or two when i go home to bring back just in case my buns get another stomach-related problem in the future.



Thanks. Yes, it's the kind of canned pumpkin that people buy to make pies, usually in the baking aisle. But not the kind that says "pumpkin mix". The kind that is "pure pumpkin" is what you want to buy. I buy Libby's brand. The BEST time to buy is around Thanksgiving when pumpkin is in high demand! It's sometimes hard for me to find it in the major supermarkets outside of autumn season.

Pumpkin's saved my buns more times than I can count. When their poops start to get small and hairy, it's time to open a can.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 22, 2010 - Penny's Stanzione Appointment

Today, I took Penny (and Kirby) to Dr. Stanzione. Both buns were pretty well behaved. It took 40 minutes to get there but took about an hour to get back because of inbound city traffic. Penny got too nervous on the car ride back and started to chatter her teeth. It was sad. I held her in the car, but it didn't seem to help so I put her back in to lay next to Kirby. Poor girl. She got pressed and touched by strangers!

I worked in 90 minutes for the trip there so we got there so early. Dr. Stanzione wasn't even there but the receptionist called him and he came back early for us. He spent about 40 minutes with us at least I think. He took the time to explain a lot of general things and got to point where he felt that it would be beneficial to get an abdominal x-ray. 

So, the good news is Penny's bladder is clean. No calcium build up, no crystals.  He thinks that I should actually flip Penny's diet. She eats a lot of hay which is great, but instead of a pellet and hay diet, give her a greens and hay diet. I had problems with her and fresh greens, but he said that it could be a cumulative effect of pellets + greens that resulted in problems. If he had to choose between only pellets and only greens, he'd pick only greens (with hay of course). I need to gradually switch the diet to give it a try, see how that goes.

The appointment went really well. I felt comfortable. It wasn't rushed. The doctor took his time. I was really impressed. And the bill? Couldn't be beat. The x-ray were shy of $200. At my regular vet that would have been $400+.

I got him to check her hind legs too. Apparently, Penny is just a weird child. Her legs are reacting normally and she is able to control them. 

Penny's sort of odd all around, I guess. Eh, whaddya gonna do. I am just glad she is healthy.


----------



## tonyshuman

As long as Penny is getting enough vitamins without the pellets, it's ok to take them out of her diet. I think of them like a vitamin pellet for my guys--they only get a tablespoon each a day. Glad to hear Toby's better and Penny's bladder is good--and although she may be a bit weird medically, that just makes her more unique!


----------



## kirbyultra

I guess you could say that!


----------



## kirbyultra

My buns blew through 30 lbs of bluegrass in less than 2 months. Oh my gosh.

Bluegrass is no longer available  

45 lbs of 3rd cut timothy is on its way. $70 

Hay costs burn so much more when one is unemployed.


----------



## kirbyultra

I put up a hay rack near Penny's litter box today. Both buns use that litter box more than they use Kirby's litter box. I guess the location is better. I think a hay rack will help waste less hay too. It's just kinda gross in the litter box because Penny pees so much... I feel bad hanging the hay rack over the litter box where they have to stand in it to get to the rack. Sigh. I just can't win.

I thought me and Toby were bonding on a higher level too, but turns out he's just as meow as before. He saw Kirby through the gate. I thought I'd shoo him away but he bit down on my hand hard again. Yes it is bleeding. That little rat! What a bad boy. :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> July 22, 2010 - Penny's Stanzione Appointment


Don't you love his rabbit room? 

So I'm guessing Toby is back to his normal self?:biggrin2: After reading about Toby, I went out today and stocked up on simethicone, pumpkin and Pedialyte. Nothing worse than being unprepared at 12am!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> The appointment went really well. I felt comfortable. It wasn't rushed. The doctor took his time. I was really impressed. And the bill? Couldn't be beat. The x-ray were shy of $200. At my regular vet that would have been $400+.


When Shades had her incisors removed, they quoted me a price of $550-$880. Explained to hubby at least she'll be r/c'ing great care. Yes~ othervets were less expensive in NJbut they didn't have the same reputation as Dr. Stanzione. Surprisingly the total came to around $545 and that included Cappy's check up also. Shades is doing so well today that it was worth every penny!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The appointment went really well. I felt comfortable. It wasn't rushed. The doctor took his time. I was really impressed. And the bill? Couldn't be beat. The x-ray were shy of $200. At my regular vet that would have been $400+.
> 
> 
> 
> When Shades had her incisors removed, they quoted me a price of $550-$880.Â  Explained to hubby at least she'll be r/c'ing great care.Â  Yes~ otherÂ vets were less expensive in NJÂ but they didn't have the same reputation as Dr. Stanzione. Surprisingly the total came to around $545 and that included Cappy's check up also.Â  Shades is doing so well today that it was worth every penny!
Click to expand...


Yeah, I felt like it was totally worth it too. Sometimes I walk out of my regular vet's office feeling empty in my pockets and head full of questions. That's really no way to feel after paying the amount that I paid! And I know that Dr. S knows what he's talking about. He has this air of confidence but not cocky authority. He wants you to feel comfortable and understand what is going on with your rabbit and he takes the time to explain his point of view. Plus you can't argue with the results. I've heard of many a bun owner who's had bun work done there and they are all happy customers. 

I love his rabbit exam room! It has so many rabbity ceramics and his computer has rabbit patients' pictures as screen saver. It's awesome! 

The only thing I did not enjoy was the long ride back into the city. Poor Penny was so terrified on the way back that her teeth wouldn't stop chattering


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> So I'm guessing Toby is back to his normal self?:biggrin2:Â  After reading about Toby, I went out today and stocked up on simethicone, pumpkin and Pedialyte.Â  Nothing worse than being unprepared at 12am!


Toby is not quite 100%, but maybe 95% of the way there. His poops are not as great as I'd like them to be. He's still getting a tablespoon of pumpkin twice a day and benebac once a day. I imagine he will be fine again in a few days. Mood wise, he is perfectly crazy, I mean... good. He took a good chomper out of me this afternoon. He's fine. :rollseyes

I would say definitely stock up on simethicone and pumpkin. I have pedialyte but it wasn't nearly so dire that I needed to syringe feed him any liquids. He was still eating pumpkin on his own, though he was reluctant. If it went any further, like if he didn't even want pumpkin, Pedialyte would have had to be whipped out and he would have gone with me to Dr. Stanzione's office the next day!

I am out of canned pumpkin. Whatever is left in the opened can in the fridge is all that is left, and should last me a few days. But I have to stock up. The supermarket I usually go to doesn't have any in stock  I was at a different one last week and they had pumpkin but it was a huge can (26 oz?), not the regular sized can (15 oz). I don't like to buy the big cans of pumpkin because 1/3 of it always goes to waste as the buns can't eat it faster than it will go bad in the fridge, even in airtight containment. When I open a small can, I can make the most of it. Maybe a tiny bit goes bad. As soon as it starts to look funny or moldy, I toss the whole tupperware full of it.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 23, 2010 - New Toy for the Couple











Yep, it's hay in a used tissue box. Oh, it's every allergy sufferer's nightmare. Gotta sneeze? Reach for the box? It's not a tissue, it's hay. :X


----------



## tonyshuman

LOL I love the hay tissue box allergy comments.

You can freeze the pumpkin from the big cans in an ice cube tray--it make good portions of about a tablespoon each. I make my own pumpkin puree from pumpkins (especially if I can grow them) and do that, then keep all the frozen cubes in a bag in the freezer.


----------



## myheart

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> LOL I love the hay tissue box allergy comments.
> 
> You can freeze the pumpkin from the big cans in an ice cube tray--it make good portions of about a tablespoon each. I make my own pumpkin puree from pumpkins (especially if I can grow them) and do that, then keep all the frozen cubes in a bag in the freezer.



I was going to say that you could freeze the leftover pumpkin. I have six of the small square freezer containers that I use. I just take a heaping table spoon of pumpkin and plop it into each container, with a second, or third heaping until can is empty.

The only thing is that the pumpkin gets a little watery when it thaws. I just give the container a shake to mix it all back up, and the bunners still nommy it all up. 

You should be lucky to even find any canned pumpkin. All of the stores in my area have signs out about the pumpkin shortage. They won't get more in until September. I've heard of cans selling on Ebay for way tooo much. Snap those huge cans up and start freezing....


----------



## hln917

*myheart wrote: *


> I was going to say that you could freeze the leftover pumpkin. I have six of the small square freezer containers that I use. I just take a heaping table spoon of pumpkin and plop it into each container, with a second, or third heaping until can is empty.
> 
> The only thing is that the pumpkin gets a little watery when it thaws. I just give the container a shake to mix it all back up, and the bunners still nommy it all up.
> 
> You should be lucky to even find any canned pumpkin. All of the stores in my area have signs out about the pumpkin shortage. They won't get more in until September. I've heard of cans selling on Ebay for way tooo much. Snap those huge cans up and start freezing....



Yep I freeze mine also.Most ofthe can used to go to waste until I read here about freezing. Just have to remember not wait till last minute to thaw.

Janet, I'm surprised there is a shortage of canned pumpkin in WI. Perhaps they have a deal with the local farmers!:wink I do notice the markets here only have the larger cans now. Let me know if you need me to ship out a supply to you!


----------



## kirbyultra

Ohh that shortage is still going on? I know last thanksgiving it was an issue, but my local store still had like, an aisle of nothing but pumpkin, and right now I regret not buying more. 

I had the same thawing and watery issue with freezing. My guys just wouldn't eat it, those picky buns! I should grab up those big cans regardless to tide me over till about November, just in case. 

Maybe we should start like a pumpkin exchange lol! It's important for the buns. Shipping is hefty but not so bad for just a couple cans I think.


----------



## MILU

hi, Helen

I love the pics of Toby, how cute he is!! I've never seen a bunny laying down upside down like that looking like he feels so comfortable and happy!

I like the tissue box as a hay container. Very clever!

Ryanair flies only in Europe, I guess that's why nobody's heard of it. It's really cheap, you may pay $1, that's true, but I never needed to pay to go to the bathroom, I guess that's a myth, unless something's changed. About standing up, people form a line *before boarding* (I suppose that happens everywhere in the world). You don't have assigned seats, so people want to be the "1st" to board and choose their seats, and that's why you see them standing in line before boarding. I don't think that's too bad, as people stand in line also when there are seats assigned. I fly most major airlines of the world and that always happens, anywhere in the world. My favorites are United, American Airlines and even Jal (Japan Airlines) but I honestly feel safer when flying Ryanair. I've been in BAD flights (I mean REALLY bad, with situations like broken sensor + broken flaps + lack of fuel + being unable to fly above 10.000 feet, while flying "over" the rocky mountains, which can get to 14.000 feet (very nice when sensors are broken). That wasn't the only time that I took a bad flight or had engine problems flying a major airline. Ryanair may sound crappy, but honestly, I've never faced them having their planes all broken, that's why I told you about them.


----------



## kirbyultra

I've never had a horrible experience with planes before - knock on wood - save for the one time a wheel wasn't quite right on a Jet Blue flight and they delayed us in the gate for 6 hours. It was a red-eye flight too and we slept all night in the gate  Strange things have happened but nothing super horrible... and nothing in the future too, I hope! 

Last time I flew back on Continental from Asia and my seat back wouldn't recline the slightest. The seat was clearly busted. The service attendant tried her best to help me but the seat just wouldn't move. We were already in the air by then for a 15 hour flight so I wasn't happy but nothing anyone could do at that point. Right before we landed, I realized my engagement ring was missing. Lots of hoopla. I pretty much thought it was gone and I'd lost it somewhere in that wretched seat. It would have been THE worst flight of my life if I had a busted seat AND lost my diamond engagement ring there. But the crew were really helpful and they tried to look for it. Still no luck. They called a technician to the gate and he came on the plane as soon as the plane was at a complete stop. I was so impressed at how quick they were. The man tore the seat apart while people were leaving the plane and managed to find my ring wedged underneath some metal (don't ask me how it got there!). I was so beyond thrilled and thankful for everything this Continental crew did for me. When I got home, I wrote customer service an email telling them how wonderful the experience was, and hoped that the higher ups would read what a great crew I had. 

It took about a week but they replied and told me that they forwarded my email to the management. And in addition to that they sent me a voucher for $175 for my next Continental flight because of my busted seat. I didn't even expect that! 

Anyway, Continental has never upset me in any way, and after this experience they are definitely at the top of my list for customer service.  However, to fly Continental to Europe on my particular itinerary this time would cost me about double so I am flying Delta instead LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

I had my best friend over today and we baked Italian rainbow cookies. I just LOVE rainbow cookies. They're so fattening and they're ridiculously expensive but when you think about just how much work goes into making them, the price seems justified. I have a batch setting up right now, and I have to coat it in chocolate tomorrow, then chill and cut. It takes a long time to make! 

Toby has been disapproving of us girls all day today. We've been gabbing and baking, generally disrupting his nap time. Poor baby just started to catch some z's and it's almost night time.

Just to note for myself: Penny weighed in at 6.2 lbs at the vet's on Thursday. She gained about .5 lbs since April  And Kirby is at 5.0 lbs, looking much better. He was 5.9 lbs and too chub-chub back then. I am *pretty* certain Toby is grossly overweight too, which may have contributed to his almost-stasis this week. Fat buns are on a strict no-treat diet for a little while until they get back on track. Penny is good where she is, but I am still giving her some oats with her pellets to help with her molting.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 24, 2010 - King Kirby surveys the land

Kirby hasn't been out in the living room in a few days to stretch so I let him loose. He did so many binkies. I am so happy to see Kirby exercising so much! He's a very healthy boy now. But binkies or no, Kirby still wants pets from mommy. He kept shoving his head under my legs as I tried to take a picture of him lol!









Twinkle toes





Chinning the cottontail cottage





Bunny butt underpass





Toby was just shoving his head in some luscious green hay when...





"what's that?!"





Toby: "BOO!! it's that kirby again!"





Toby: "go away, kirby! this is my land!"




Poor Kirby... slowly backing away...

Better go do some binkies further away from _Le Chateau de To._









Stop for a snack









Kirby: "mmmmfmfmfmmngh?"





Kirby, didn't I tell you not to chew with your mouth open?




"oops"

"no more, mommy. more please."





King Kirby heard there was a hay shortage in the nation. Kirby carefully inspects the last bin of hay. 





It's low. It's very low. I knew I should have ordered hay a few days ago when I thought of it. Now I'm in quite a pickle. I am going to Whiskers tomorrow to pick up a few bags of 40 oz hay. I'm so mad because it costs SO much to get 40oz ($11!). If I get 2 bags of 40 oz hay, that's already $22. A 9lb box is $27.99 so for my money I might as well buy 9 lbs of timothy tomorrow. That's like 1/3 of the way to my 45 lb bag. I'm never cutting my hay supply short ever again. It's just too costly! Plus my husband hates the Oxbow timothy hay, it's so dusty and makes his allergies nuts. 

My Kleenmama shipment doesn't come in till August 2. :bawl:

Sigh - I realized one more thing. Kirby got bitten pretty badly by Toby last week when I accidentally left the gate open and Kirby hopped out. There is a dime-sized patch of fur missing near his hindquarters and a scabbed over bite mark. Poor baby. It must have hurt. I know it hurts like @*&# when Toby bites me. :cry1:I'm such a careless, bad bun mom. I felt so guilty when I saw that patch. I didn't see it for days, and just discovered it. It seems like Kirby took it ok as I didn't notice him hurting from it at all. But I still feel awful putting him through that. I gotta put up the 2nd gate more often so that I have a safeguard in case Kirby runs out :expressionless

:dutch


----------



## myheart

I agree about the Kleenmama hay... My kids love the stuff, even the piggies!! You should hear the fweeping when it's time for the "good stuff"!! 

I don't mind the actual price of the hay. A dollar, or less,a pound is okay by me, but the shipping kills me. That's what doubles the price of it and makes it like two dollars a pound! I also run into the same thing with not ordering soon enough because I think I have more than I really do. Then I forget that Kleenmama isn't a big operation/company of a bazillion people filling orders. So if the people are going on vacation or on Holiday, that delaysthe shipping date even further. I had that happen over the Christmas/New Years holidaythis past year. The shipment still came 'just in time' because I was doling out the last handfuls of hay on the day it arrived!! 

So, thanks for the reminder.... I think I should get my order in the first part of August to be on the safe side. I think this last time I ordered 40 lbs because I didn't want to run out. The money for shipping didn't make me happy, butseeing the bunners and piggiesenjoy their hay was worth every penny.


----------



## usawan

what is kleenmama hay ? sorry if it's a silly question ! 

i wish i could get bulk hay here, i get 1kg of timothy hay for around 1000yen (i guess close to 11$ USD) and it lasts me a couple weeks, usually i buy two at a time so i don't have to make such frequent kojima trips. hay is definitely the biggest money sink with my buns. i really wish it were economical to ship bulk hay over here from the states. funnily enough the timothy i buy says it's imported from america lol.

love the picture of kirby stuffing his face with lettuce by the way !


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad I was catching up on your blog, the discussion about the hay was a good reminder. I am down to my last tub, I need to go get a bale.

Great pictures of the royal couple.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL! I'm glad my misfortune with my hay shipment has benefited someone! Hope you guys get your hay shipments on time to avoid monetary punishment. I got my 9lbs of Oxbow timothy hay for $30 including tax. Ugh. For another $30 I could have gotten like 30 lbs of Kleenmama's good stuff. 

Kleenmama (kmshayloft.com) is a "brand" of hay that lots of folks including myself simply love. I find their hay less dusty (thus better for my allergies) and the buns find it more palatable. Like myheart said, the price itself is not bad at all. Shipping from the west coast to the east coast where I live is what more than doubles the total cost of the hay for me. It's not outrageously overpriced if I buy 45 lbs at a time (at a cost per pound basis) but it would be SO much better if shipping didn't double my bill. 

My bunnies started to eat the oxbow timothy just now but I dunno, they don't seem to chomp as much. At least it's something until I get my shipment. 

BTW, Sebastian, don't the sell American Pet Diner and Oxbow hay in Tokyo? I marveled at how affordable the hay was in Japan, even though it had to be imported and so forth. The price is about the same as what I pay in the states.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 25, 2010 - Rabbit Room Improvement

Oh yes, it's the weekend. So you know my hubby and I have nothing better to do in the sweltering heat than to go buying stuff to improve our rabbits' lives. 

We had a list of things to do and buy today. Half of them were rabbit related (like 9 lbs of hay!). We went to FOUR supermarkets in NY and NJ and we CANNOT find any canned pure pumpkin. I'm in a semi panic right now because I don't know what I'd do if a bun got sick at this point.  I gotta go to Brooklyn on Tuesday to see if I can find any pumpkin there. 

We were at Toys R Us buying some stuff for my newborn nephew but that's not important. What's important is I found this:










It's a 46" x 84" foam mat! Meant for lining children's pool or campsites and whatnot. I bought it to replace the playmats under the towel in Kirby and Penny's pen. The playmats work ok but Kirby always lifts the towel and chews on the foam which I do not approve of.

I took the playmats out and replaced it with the foam flooring. What I like about the foam floor is that it's 1 big piece across so there are really only 4 edges. The fewer edges there are, the less of a chance Kirby and Penny will chew on it. It's also large enough for the entire towel to spread over, with just a little slack for me to wrap underneath the floor piece. The entire foam floor is enveloped inside of the towel, thus hopefully preventing naughty buns from chewing. With 1 large piece like this, I think Penny'll have more room to do her bumbly binkies. 

Rabbit nation before... The blanket was always being pushed left or right, it didn't cover much ground either. 





Rabbit nation now:









:biggrin:

:dutch


----------



## Myia09

How awesome! HOw much was the mat?


----------



## kirbyultra

$20!


----------



## SweetSassy

I haven't been on RO in a while but there is no way I could read your whole blog....Sorry. LOl. Penny is just gorgeous!!So is Kirby and Toby of course....don't wanna leave them out  I lovetheir bunny set- ups. 



Your post a couple days ago....I like comment you made about the kleenex box (with hay in it). LOl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Great! More ideas for hubby to use for Snuff!:? That's a pretty awesome find, I have to say!:biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

That mat is cool! I would go buy one if it wasn't for the fact that pretty much my whole bunny room floor is already covered with mismatched area rugs.


----------



## kirbyultra

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I haven't been on RO in a while but there is no way I could read your whole blog....Sorry. LOl. Penny is just gorgeous!!So is Kirby and Toby of course....don't wanna leave them out  I lovetheir bunny set- ups.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post a couple days ago....I like comment you made about the kleenex box (with hay in it). LOl.


lol - good to see you again! Penny thanks you! 

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> That mat is cool! I would go buy one if it wasn't for the fact that pretty much my whole bunny room floor is already covered with mismatched area rugs.


*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great! More ideas for hubby to use for Snuff!:? That's a pretty awesome find, I have to say!:biggrin2:


Thanks, ladies! We were walking outta the store after checkout when I saw that next to the pool noodles. I almost couldn't believe my eyes. There was nothing "wrong" wit my current setup though. My husband went to check the price on the floor mat and since it was only $20 and would have given Penne Pasta Disasta' so much more room to exercise, we went ahead and bought it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

That was a nice find, although, I didn't see the bun's wide screen tv to watch all their favorite shows on or do they make you share yours with them?


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, Dave, I would get whipped by the King if he didn't have his own tv in the rabbit nation.

A view from the royal litter box.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I didn't think you could have made such an oversight, he has trained you well.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> July 25, 2010 - Rabbit Room Improvement
> 
> Oh yes, it's the weekend. So you know my hubby and I have nothing better to do in the sweltering heat than to go buying stuff to improve our rabbits' lives.





> That's exactly what we did this weekend also. Seems like their's always improvement to be done for the buns to have a comfortable palace!





> We went to FOUR supermarkets in NY and NJ and we CANNOT find any canned pure pumpkin. I'm in a semi panic right now because I don't know what I'd do if a bun got sick at this point.  I gotta go to Brooklyn on Tuesday to see if I can find any pumpkin there.





> Let me know, we have it here at the local market, I can pick up some for you. Perhaps you should check with your condo association and see if you can start a roof top garden. Fresh parsley, lettuce and pumpkin! Mmmmm....





> We were at Toys R Us buying some stuff for my newborn nephew but that's not important. What's important is I found this:





> LOL! Priorities right? Love how you think!


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't have a green thumb so I'm sure those plants won't get very far before becoming a wilted mess! LOL! I am gonna look around the markets in Brooklyn where my mom lives to see if they've got pumpkin but I'm pretty sure I did not see any when I was there last.  If it's not out of your way, keep a can handy for me, just in case! The canned stuff keeps for at least a couple years so there's never any harm in having a whole bunch. I bought something like 6 cans last Thanksgiving. I can't believe I went through it all. Ok, so 1 can went to pumpkin bread and 1 can went to pumpkin pie. Guilty, guilty, guilty.  Bad slave.

Speaking of baking, I made Italian rainbow cookies this weekend. If anyone is familiar with them, you'll know they cost a lot of money for good ones. Sometimes you get pretty lousy ones at supermarkets for something like $5-7 a lb. The good quality kinds at Italian bakeries range from $12 to $14 a pound. That's a lot of money for cookies... so my best friend convinced me to finally make them myself. 

It took 2 days (just the nature in the prep time required and lapse time to set). It look quite a bit of equipment. A bit of patience and a lot of restraint. It smelled soooo good that it took every ounce of my willpower not to just eat the pieces of it as-is, before assembling them into the lovely colorful almondy, chocolatey cookies that they are. Mmmm. 

Here's some of the final product.





It looks a bit messy because I cut that batch a little weird. But messy or not, it's going to end up in my tummy! 

I'm never going to complain about the $12-$14 a lb price either. So much work goes into it. A lot of ingredients and time. Anytime anything needs to be coated with chocolate means a veritable mess in the kitchen. Next time I think I'll just buy some! My absolute favorite store-bought rainbow cookies are from Ferrara Patisserie in Little Italy NYC. The recipe I made comes pretty, pretty darn close. The key is really in the almond paste quality and concentration in the dough. Ferrara also makes a killer cannoli. If anyone ever visits New York City, make SURE you visit Ferrara!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Obviously, the main event of my blog is not my baked goods, it's my other baked goods: buns!

I don't remember if I mentioned it but I went through about 6 months of email to find where I bought Kirby's very first toy ever, the triple whiffle ball. It was Kirby's first toy and he used to shake the little bell in the big big plastic whiffle ball every morning. It made me so happy to hear it (even though he woke me up) because it meant Kirby was up and running around with his toy. It was so cute. Um, I dropped the condo ramp on it one day and it broke in half  I never found the ball for sale again anywhere and I couldn't remember where I bought the original. I bought little bell-in-a-ball lookalikes for him, but he never played with them. I have like 6 of them, all in the closet, ignored. They were all too small and he didn't find them interesting. 

I finally found the email receipt from the place I bought the original ball a few weeks ago and asked the owner of the website if they had it anymore as I could no longer find it on their site. She said no, they didn't have it anymore, but she could order it in a few weeks. Last Friday night she emailed me and said the balls were back in stock. I immediately ordered 3! She packed them that night and shipped it the next day. 

I got them today. I set all 3 loose in the rabbit nation and Kirby got so scared. The reason he liked the ball in the first place was because it was big and loud. When he first got it, he was scared of it too, but eventually liked it a lot. This time was no different, times 3. He ran into the condo and refused to come out. Penny went right for it and played with it nonstop for about 30 minutes! Eventually, Kirby came out and 
played with her. It was sooo cute!


















There was so much ringing coming from the room that when I came back out to the living room, I saw Toby like this, very annoyed no doubt:





"humph!"




Well... can't please all the buns at once now, can we?

Here's more Toby cuteness. Toby always seems to be just a couple degrees off center with his head. He always makes me paranoid about head tilt, but I know he's perfectly capable of holding his head up. He just seems to like to... nod off to one side, when he's relaxed.













:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures! What store did you get the balls at? That's so funny, because they look exactly like Ziggy's ball! I didn't buy it for him, his old owner gave it to me when I adopted him and Berry, and it's always been one of his favorite toys. Luckily the one he has is still going strong, but I'd feel bad if it ever broke because I had no idea where I could get another to replace it.

My Leith condo isn't perfectly flat, or else maybe it's the floor in our apartment? But something is tilted to one side, and I use to always get paranoid that the bunnies had head tilt. Until one day Chris pointed out to me that it wasn't just their heads that where tilted!


----------



## tonyshuman

Such cute pics! I agree, I think you need to put the name of the place that sells the balls in your blog for future reference! And for our reference.


----------



## JadeIcing

I could see spending money on those!


----------



## kirbyultra

The bell balls are from Cats & Rabbits and more: http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/inc/sdetail/34377

When they have the cottontail cottage in stock, I like to buy from them. I think it's like a buck or two cheaper. They sometimes also have the "slightly defective" ones for cheap! The store is great and the owner, Amy, is very responsive. 

I gotta check if the condo is on a tilt lol - I never thought of that!


----------



## SweetSassy

Love the pic's! Your bunnies are so cute!! 



I like the balls too....I'm gonna have to look into getting some. :wink


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL I know Amy from several groups.


----------



## kirbyultra

You guys should totally go buy some of these bell balls! I think she didn't carry them for a long time because they weren't selling so great. She told me that there is a large minimum order from her supplier so she probably didn't want to carry them if no one was buying. Keep Kirby happy! Buy some whiffle balls! :biggrin2:

Actually Kirby isn't the one playing with these toys. Penny has been having a blast with them, multiple times a day. Ring a ling a ling!! I'm uploading a video of her playing with it all over the pen. It's very cute.

*Fur in the Family*
So you know how in the last 1-2 months all 3 of my bunnies have been shedding? Well. I have been putting off cleaning the AC filters for some time, even though I know there's at least a couple rabbits worth of fur in there. This morning, the rabbit room AC had had enough. It shed its own fur. 






The AC had so much fur on its screen that it literally got too heavy and fell off on its own, in one neat strip. LOL - saved me some work. Ew! 

I took a vacuum to the other ACs in the apartment because of this. The other rooms in the house are not nearly as furry as the rabbit room, that is for sure.

Oh, and while I was at it I vacuumed the air filters' prefilters as well. I popped open the one in the living room and what do I see? An entire puff of Kirby in there, still lined up in the right order and in tact as if I pulled it off Kirby and stuck it into the filter. Then, I vacuumed behind my (seldomly used) desktop computer and I found half a Penny hiding, ready to pounce on me. My rabbits are taking over all my electronic things in the house.
:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha did you read my last blog post today? Your day sounds very similar to mine!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Haha did you read my last blog post today? Your day sounds very similar to mine!!


Just did... LOL what's up with that?


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You guys should totally go buy some of these bell balls! I think she didn't carry them for a long time because they weren't selling so great. She told me that there is a large minimum order from her supplier so she probably didn't want to carry them if no one was buying. Keep Kirby happy! Buy some whiffle balls! :biggrin2:


OMG!!!! I am totally going to order a bunch of those balls!! I got one when I adopted Nick and Amelia, it was one of the toys that came with them. Nick just loves those things- He picks them up in his mouth, kinda jerks his head upwards and releases it. Over and over and over.... He also likes to pick it up and throw it sideways. Sadly, the first one broke in half after a few months. Poor guy was without for several months, because I couldn't find a replacement anywhere. Then, my friend in San Francisco found a 2-pack in a dollar-store, marked "cat toys." (That's right, two whiffle balls. For one dollar. She can't find them now, though.)
Nick had fun with those, until they, too, broke in half. They just can't stand up to his might! He has one of those green maze balls, but he doesn't throw it as much- it's heavier and I think he can't throw it as far- though he did once throw it and hit poor Amelia in the head. He also doesn't like the little lightweight ones from the center, or the broken halves.

Woohoo!!


----------



## hln917

Bummer~ balls are out of stock.


----------



## BethM

*hln917 wrote: *


> Bummer~ balls are out of stock.


----------



## Happi Bun

Wow, it's like a sheet that came off the AC! That's amazing.


----------



## kirbyultra

What? Out of stock?! That's bizarre! I wonder if a bunch of forum members read my blog and ordered some lol. Do you guys want me to email Amy to ask about more whiffle balls??


----------



## kirbyultra

July 30, 2010 - What an awful day

I slept really lousy last night. Tossed and turned. Slept for 2 hours and it was really bad quality sleep. Woke up early to go to my annual physical where the guy couldn't find my vein and poked at me for a while drawing blood. :grumpy: The doctor told me I was 7 lbs overweight. Ok whatever. I feel healthy, I run for 10 minutes a day and bike for 15 minutes and lift weights 7 days a week. I have a textbook EKG and lung output... so, what's the problem? Weight isn't everything. I was so bothered by that. 

I went to do my first day actually volunteering at the shelter (I have been volunteering to take care of the select shelter buns at our Petco affiliate locations since December). It was fun until this really sad rabbit came in. Big big lop. Possibly angora. Saddest little face I've ever seen. He was like a giant pompom. Loose fur on every inch of his body. Dandruff and shook his head oddly. I think he has mites and treated him with Revolution. He has really bad urine stains on his bottom and won't let me touch his fur down there. He also drags his hind feet around, maybe he has muscle atrophy. He was just in such a sad state that it broke my heart. I hated that I couldn't do more for him. He was supposedly 1 year old and his owner surrendered him because of allergies. It just made me so, so angry. Looking at poor Mr. Rabbit... what did he do to deserve this? The human was allergic so he got to be neglected and have to suffer? I just hate people sometimes. I don't often experience this first hand because by the time a shelter bun is ready to be transported to Petco, they're rehab'ed and adoptable. Usually it's in pretty good shape and good spirit. Seeing a bunny, with all these things wrong with him, come in on day one is a whole other thing entirely. It just made me sad the whole afternoon and evening. 

I came home and looked at my buns. Poor Kirby has been on the receiving end of neglect. Poor Penny was actually at this particular shelter before I met her at Petco. Then there's Toby who is the lucky one, plucked out of Petland Discount as a baby into my cushy home. There was just a feeling that my buns were really lucky to have a home and to have each other. I still wonder if Kirby remembers his former life. He's been with me a year and a half. He was at his previous home for 2 years. I reckon he still remembers it. 

Then I come home and read a particular thread in the rainbow bridge. And now my eyes are all puffy and I'm exhausted... I just want the day to be over.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

I bought my niece a Warren Wabbit from Toys R Us a while ago. Today was her birthday party. She loves that thing more than I ever thought would be possible. Soon as the batteries were in, she carried it everywhere. 







Then she put a towel around it to keep it warm and held it in her arms everywhere she went.









She also got a Disney Princess backpack from someone. So then she stuffed the wabbit in her backpack and took a nap with it in her arms. When she woke up her dad put her backpack in her room and she started to cry. LOL. Poor girl. Got bit by the bunny bug.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

A half blind bun bit my forearm with a passion yesterday. The arm puffed up like a golf ball yesterday, got all red. Today the redness and swelling reduced so I could actually see what had happened. Big old dual bite mark on the surface. Giant silver dollar sized bruise around it. Good lord, this one tops Toby's last bite in my hand. Eeps. 

Kitty88's chaser, Deirdre, is going to be in my realm at Petco  This should be interesting!


----------



## MILU

Wow, it's amazing that the Continental crew found your ring so fast! That's surely great to hear! I haven't been to Ferrara in NYC, where in Little Italy is it? I once went to a place in Chinatown with beautiful, colorful candies, they all looked delicious and amazing... I bought one but I didn't like it.. maybe all the other candies were good but I picked the wrong one and gave up the rest, or maybe they all looked great but didn't taste as good as they looked.. so it's good to know where the good things are! 
A bunny bit you? Ouch - that hurts!!!! (not only feelings, right?)


----------



## MILU

I think Penny looks like Snow White here!


----------



## Kitty88

Oh yeah, Helen, I've been meaning to ask you! Was Penny's original name Madonna?? I was going through the groups pictures and I thought I spotted her, with her sock and nose. XD

I hope Dierdre likes 86th street better than the shelter! If not....maybe wear jeans? LOL

Penny's such a cutie. She looks like she's having a blast with that ball. My mother got Kashi a set of stacking cups from Babies R Us and they are the coolest things ever! It's become his favorite game. He sits and watches me put them in order, quivering, and as soon as I'm done he jumps forward and tosses them every which way. XD silly bunny.

PS: your neice is adorable! I love that rabbit thing, I remember seeing it before. The next little-girl birthday in my famiy isn't till November, but I might have to make Matt help me find one for Emily! How old is your neice? I have a fourth birthday coming, a third, and then a sixth. Or is it a sixth, then a third....either way. Lmbo.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep Penny used to be Madonna.  

Who is Kashi? Is it the boy name you picked?


----------



## Kitty88

Kashi is his trial boy-name for today. He was Charlie the day before... >.< I can't get anyone to agree on a name. I think I like Kashi though, even if it is kinda yuppie.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ferrara is on Grand St. in Little Italy. It's not on the main street where the Italian restaurants are. It's a huge 2 story bakery. Can't miss it on that one block at night


----------



## kirbyultra

August 1, 2010 - Penne Pasta

I've been meaning to cut Penny's nails for about a week. They're sticking out enough that she's sort of standing on her nails a little bit - yikes. I didn't even remember to do it until she did something that had pissed me off (I think she did something to Kirby, I don't recall now) and I tried to divert her but she kept going back so I grabbed her up in my arms and while I had her, I decided to cut her nails.  After that, I felt like I needed to hug Kirby. He didn't feel the same way.  I grabbed him and hugged him for a while last night anyway. Aww. I miss Kirby being in my arms! Nothing like a big fluffball snuggled on my chest. 

Toby's doing really well. His poops are a little dry but they're still coming at a good quantity so I don't think it's a huge problem. Oxbow's 2nd cut timothy hay is certainly harder than Kleenmama's bluegrass so that could be part of it. Hubby bought 12 cans of pumpkin on Amazon last week and I'm going to crack open a can soon to try it out. If it's bun-approved, then I am good for a while! But I will still buy a bunch at Thanksgiving this year if I can find it. Stock up big time for the buns!

Husbun is away on business again - so it's just me and the bun bun buns. Sometimes it's lonely. But sometimes it's quite nice to be the only slave. lol


----------



## Happi Bun

You know, sometimes I like to wait a bit for the bunnies nails to grow out that way it's easier to trim. Not to the point where the quick gets long or anything, but just so you don't have to be neurotic about going too short. I used to be a bit compulsive about always keeping the bunnies nails trimmed down and because of it I had a few close calls.

I'm glad Toby is doing well. My guys wouldn't touch Kleenmama's bluegrass if I offered. It's one of the best, don't get me wrong, but mine like a little harder for some reason. So they are really enjoying their Oxbow. Bunnies can be so particular!

Always gotta have that pumpkin. We also got a big can waiting for a bunny tummy upset like a good slave should, lol. 

Edit to add; I'm incredibly jealous of your bunnies set-up!


----------



## JadeIcing

Kitty88 wrote:


> Kashi is his trial boy-name for today. He was Charlie the day before... >.< I can't get anyone to agree on a name. I think I like Kashi though, even if it is kinda yuppie.



Hehe that is my dogs nickname her real name is Akasha.


----------



## Kitty88

Haha, my grandparents go to that bakery regularly. Not to buy bread or anything....but because the bakery is used to old italian people and they sell huge bulk bags of flour to them. XD They always used to give me bread sticks when we went there when I was little. Yum. 

JadeIcing: If you didn't name your dog after Queen of the Damned, this will make no sense....but I just imagined a dog dancing around in Akasha's outfit from the movie. Awesome mental image, I gotta say. XD


----------



## JadeIcing

Yes but more after the books than the movie.


----------



## Kitty88

They were a thousand times better, anyway. Queen of the Damned was the worst movie from the series.


----------



## kirbyultra

I finally found what I think is the solution to Penny's litter box digging. 






Oh, and I discovered that the Container Store is nothing more than a store that sells a ton of hay bins and hay racks. LOVE IT.:coolness:


----------



## JadeIcing

Feet won't get stuck in that?


----------



## kirbyultra

Hmm, I don't think so. The holes are the same as a NIC grid btw. I gotta see them use it first though. Haven't seen them in there yet.


----------



## Whiskerz

Huh, that litter box thing looks like a pretty good idea!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw. It is kind of sad to see their little toes curl around the wires when they sit there. Kirby is so scared he won't even go in. He stands on the side and eats outside. I think I better exchange it for this one:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/elfa/components/drawerComponents?productId=10009304&N=78444






Mesh wire might be harder to clean but at least the pee'll go down and they can stand better.

The weird thing is I can either get it 3 inches deep or 7 inches deep. Ideally I want it 5 inches deep so it is further in the box. But I suppose, digging hay out of the box is better than digging the wet pine litter out!


----------



## kirbyultra

ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:

Kirby. Penny. Kirby. Penny. Toby. Toby. Toby.

I don't know why, but my Kirby has been going NUTS lately digging at the pen and digging at the towel floor, chewing on the foam flooring... completely crazy. Penny is up to no good as usual. Toby has been thumping for no apparent reason. I don't know! Is it a full moon?! :craziness

I just haven't been able to catch a break with the bun buns. But at least poops have been plentiful and nobunny is having any gut issues *knock on wood*. All-night-duty during stasis events is something I just don't want to add to my list of sleep problems. 

The buns seem happy enough even if they're driving _me_ crazy. But I have been giving it some thought and I kinda think I've over-spoiled my buns. I mean, I don't mind spoiling them but even I have limits. I think the Kirby-Penny situation should be reined in. The two of them want to go out in the living room way too much and too often. To be fair, the living room is TOBY'S land and Toby has every right to be upset when they come tromping out. And Toby won't stand to be caged in his mighty dual level Leith Condo for even 15 minutes without going ballistic. I used to put Toby away at night but when I went on vacation in June my brother left Toby out to play because my brother was pulling allnighters for school and was able to supervise. So ever since then we just left Toby's condo open 24/7 with little exception.

I think I should maybe exercise some bun parenthood power and try to get control back. Not only is it annoying as hell when I need them to back off a little, but if they continue in this path I won't be able to restrain them in their places if for whatever reason I really need to. I think it could be a safety issue. 

What do you guys think? :confused2:


----------



## JadeIcing

As I have told you before you have to do what is right for you and your husband. My guys have no choice they all use the same area. Now I would not make them share space if I didn't have to because I know some just don't get along.


----------



## hln917

Our living room is the common playground for all our buns. Sebastian has free roam in our bedroom with the door closed during the day. We have french doors in all the bedrooms so he can see the others as they are playing in the living room. He comes out at night and stays out until we wake up. Baci lives in the girls' old cage and has access to the house all day until 7-8pm thenhe gets locked up. The girls' has the bedroom upstairs and comes down for about an hour every evening. They are all pretty good about sharing. It used to bother Baci and Sebastian to see them out while he was locked up but nowthey areused to it. 

I think if you set a daily schedule for Kirby and Penny to come out, Toby will get used toit sooner or later.


----------



## tonyshuman

Sometimes you do have to do some tough love. My guys would try to wake me up for attention and treats, but if you can stand to just take a look, make sure the racket isn't because somebody's hurt or in trouble, then leave them be, they will learn that making lots of noise doesn't get them what they want.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for your input, ladies. It's given me courage to go the "tough love" route. I thought about it and I just don't think that it's a safe thing for Kirby to keep coming out to the living room because it's precisely his constant desire to go to the living room that gets him in big trouble when I accidentally leave the door open. And Toby gets into a complete frenzy when he sees Kirby around... It's just hard because Kirby really only binkies in the living room. He doesn't binky in the rabbit room even though I've given them the big foam floor. Breaks my heart... more than I can say... but, I think long term, this is better. 

Although I have to ask - do bunnies really learn and eventually understand the concept that noise and thrashing won't get them what they want? Or will they just go at it until the end of time? I know they're intelligent animals but I also know that they can be extremely cunning and endlessly persistent.

As for caging Toby - I mentioned this on facebook. Yesterday I left the bun buns at home overnight because I was at my mom's (I gave them food and everything before leaving, and I came back in the morning). While I was away, Toby learned to go to the kitchen and cause ruckus. I don't know why he suddenly found his way there. But I don't like it. There's nothing that will really harm him but I put a lot of crap like boxes of hay and litter nearby and he's already knocked over a box, nearly squishing himself, so I'm naturally scared of what he'll do when I'm not there. He also seems to have chewed the lining under the couch because I found little black fabric bits there this morning. No idea why all of this is happening suddenly but I don't want to take any chances. I used to cage him at night anyway, so maybe this is just better. I would feel that he's safer and out of harm's way. He might not like it though. For a long while...  

:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

In the end, the rabbits safety is more important than letting them do what they want. Toby may not like being caged at night, and Kirby and Penny might not like having their living room privileges restricted or ended, but it's better than the possible alternatives of them (Kirby & Toby) getting into a fight, or of Toby getting hurt while you're asleep. They'll still be very spoiled, well taken care of bunnies, so you shouldn't feel bad at all! 

I think our spoiled bunnies get use to what they have - like their own rooms or whatever, and then binky less there. My bunnies rarely binky in their room anymore, even though they have more than enough space too. But when I bring them into another part of the apartment for bonding time, they binky like crazy! Maybe they think it's a lot of fun to spend time in a new area, or they just get more excited than they feel in their own room? Or maybe they just get too comfortable in their room, and are extra lazy and relaxed in there? I don't know, and it is kind of sad to have them binky less in their room. But I know they are still happy, even though they don't show it all the time by doing binkies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Isn't it funny how we talk about our furry masters as some people talk about their kids. Too bad your fur kids are giving you a hard time.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, absolutely, Dave. As far as I'm concerned, the buns are my kids and I treat them as such... strangers overhearing my conversations with friends would swear I'm a mother of 3 spoiled babies at home.

Chelle, I think you're right about the familiarity of their space. Toby used to come prancing out of his condo and binky in the living room but ever since letting him roam the living room 24/7, he no longer binkies and bunny 500s as much. Kirby hardly ever binkies in the rabbit room at all. Penny will do it every now and again.

So guys, listen to this - I emailed my husband (who's still away on business) and told him that this was what's happening with the buns the last few days and my decision to keep Kirby in the room and Toby in his cage. He was so sad. He begged me to let Kirby play in the living room. I haven't heard back yet about Toby's night time curfew, but he might be ok with it and agree given that it's Toby's safety at risk. So... Kirby will get to run in the living room but not as often as he would like to. Maybe just a few times a week. He mustn't get too comfy in the living room. It's not fair to little Toby. 

BTW, Penny is perfectly content running in the hallway so that's where she usually 500s and binkies. She has that unpredictable peeing thing so she's definitely not allowed in the living room.

I got the mesh wire basket from Container Store. It is wonderful! I came home and of course Penny had dug up her litter box. She's dug her last! 





Kirby has tested it and passed the test. 





Finally, last night I came home and just started to love on Kirby because I had missed him dearly. I had both hands cupping his head, and then out of nowhere Penny came over and rested her head on top of my right hand, and smushed her face against Kirby's. It was so cute, so I smushed my face on top of both their heads and snorgled them. It was really heartwarming. Just when I thought it couldn't get better, Penny got up and stacked her head on top of Kirby's head, so I stacked my head on top of hers. We were a 3 bun head stack (if I were a bun, I guess). Awwwww! I wish someone could have taken a picture of us. Unfortunately, Toby lacks the opposable thumbs required to snap a photo.

Anyway here's a picture of me playing Starcraft 2 and the buns trying to make me fail the mission. Kirby's tickling my foot while Penny tries to eat my mouse. It was snapped by the webcam. LOL.




:dutch


----------



## tonyshuman

Awww! That container store mesh thing is awesome!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

> Anyway here's a picture of me playing Starcraft 2 and the buns trying to make me fail the mission. Kirby's tickling my foot while Penny tries to eat my mouse. It was snapped by the webcam. LOL.


Naughty, naughty bunny's.


----------



## JadeIcing

That one looks better. Wish I could find it!


----------



## kirbyultra

Do you have a Container Store near you? These baskets are part of their Elfa organization line which is pretty much their biggest product line. Any Container Store would have it. But this size basket will fit only jumbo litter boxes like Penny's. Kirby's "large" cat box needs to use the "cabinet" basket which is not as long. Unfortunately only comes in white. I'll take a pic of that one when I install it after the next litter box cleaning.


----------



## JadeIcing

No idea if there is. Need to look.


----------



## usawan

that litter box thing looks amazing...i will have to see if i can find that piece when i go home, there is a container store by my house. fuan-chan has a habit of digging in her litter box occasionally and it drives me crazy. i'm already planning to just go and roll around the aisles because it's like a magical wonderland for someone who lives in japan.  dunno why they don't bring one over here ! 

how are you liking SC2 ? my friend got it and well i haven't seen him since launch LOL.


----------



## kirbyultra

usawan wrote:


> that litter box thing looks amazing...i will have to see if i can find that piece when i go home, there is a container store by my house. fuan-chan has a habit of digging in her litter box occasionally and it drives me crazy. i'm already planning to just go and roll around the aisles because it's like a magical wonderland for someone who lives in japan.  dunno why they don't bring one over here !
> 
> how are you liking SC2 ? my friend got it and well i haven't seen him since launch LOL.


If you are going to do that, I highly encourage you to measure the dimensions of both the top rim and the bottom side of your prospective litter box! I had to buy several sizes because I wasn't sure if it would fit. And before the Container Store baskets, I've tried other things and had to return them all because either: it was too big on the bottom (and therefore simply didn't go into the box), or it was too small at the top (and the vessel would be flat up against the dirty litter below, ew). 

The thing you can't help is that there will be some space that's not covered by the inner basket because of the way the litter boxes taper. It's ok though, as long as the bottom side of the litter box and bottom side of the basket more or less match. 

SC2 is pretty good. Very fun so far. I haven't dived into multiplayer yet. Trying not to embarrass myself until I've gotten the hang of things in single player! It's very worth playing.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby and Penny horsing around:





"are you gonna just stand there with that flashing thing or are you gonna gimme some pellets?"










Lil Toby's so rotund that he literally spills out of his sides.


----------



## MILU

Is it my impression or Toby gained some weight? It seems like he was thinner in the other pics (when I could check your blog every day). "He literally spills off his sides" - LOL.. he's really cute, no matter how. Kirby and Penny seem to still be in shape - maybe Toby needs some company too!


----------



## kirbyultra

hotmaildeal wrote:


> Is it my impression or Toby gained some weight? It seems like he was thinner in the other pics (when I could check your blog every day). "He literally spills off his sides" - LOL.. he's really cute, no matter how. Kirby and Penny seem to still be in shape - maybe Toby needs some company too!


Toby's so offended that you said he got fatter! LOL Just kidding! Truth is he's looked like that for a while. Depending on the angle of the picture, you may or may see the fat spilling out under his tummy. He does need to lose a bit of weight. I haven't weighed him lately but I'm sure he's a big fattie now. He used to be so skinny. 

He has been lazy lately, lounging in front of the tv constantly. He used to wreak so much havoc in the rabbit nation, but now it doesn't much care! Idleness breeds fat. I'm cutting down his pellets a lot. Been doing it about a week so far. He gets smaller salads too, but sometimes it's hard to resist giving him a big salad because the summer greens are so healthy and lush green. My pudgy little prince will just have to lose the weight a little more slowly. 

No buddy for Toby. He dislikes other rabbits. They are all the enemy :lookaround Although you are absolutely right, Penny keeps Kirby in shape. Kirby hops around so much more now that he has a bunny girlfriend to stimulate his mind. Penny is gaining some healthy weight (she used to be so lean, she didn't have any extra fat on her to make her look more "bunny-like"). They both look great now. I suppose I have to do some exercise of my own, and chase Toby around to make him exercise.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ali, here's the "cabinet" size mesh wire basket that fits perfectly into a standard "large" cat box.


----------



## kirbyultra

Starcraft is made by the devil. It destroys brains.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Starcraft is made by the devil. It destroys brains.


What are you doing posting this at 1:20 in the morning??!!!!:shock: No wonder why it destroys brains!!! This is supposed to be your sleeping-time! :bed:


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Starcraft is made by the devil. It destroys brains.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing posting this at 1:20 in the morning??!!!!:shock:Â  No wonder why it destroys brains!!! This is supposed to be your sleeping-time!Â  :bed:
Click to expand...

The buns have given me such a lovely sleep schedule. I don't ever sleep before 2am (Eastern), even if I start preparing to sleep at 12am. Yesterday I planned to sleep around midnight by starting to put the buns away at 11:30pm. And I failed to finish until close to 1 *anyway*! So... I decided what the hey. And at 6AM Toby was aching to come out and he woke me up by banging on his door. Well, I decided to ignore him. Can't let him make a habit of having his way by banging on his door. So I closed MY door and went back to sleep


----------



## kirbyultra

An oldie but a goodie





:biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

August 8, 2010 - Disturbance

I feel like I'm not really connected lately... with anyone, anybun or anything. My blog posts may reflect that. It's like I am actively trying not to think too deeply about things. A lot of rabbity things have been happening lately and right now I just feel like I need to be able to function, and power through it all. Otherwise I'm no use to anybun. 

My bunnies have been more or less been driving me crazy the last few weeks. My husband is away and I'm alone with the bunbuns. I don't know if I'm just going stir crazy in the apartment while avoiding the summer heat or if something else is happening. A bunny suddenly passed at the shelter and it was really sad. Toby had 2 bouts of gas attacks in a course of about 7 days. The summer's forum bunny losses bother me more than I imagined it ever could. I think I'm just in fight-mode until I can figure out how to move on and get everything in order. 

My feet are aching a lot lately. I think it's because I've been going to the gym a lot lately and it's just a lot of extra impact on my feet. I've been skipping the gym for about 3 days and, I'm not proud of it, but my feet do feel a bit better. I'm trying to get in shape for my big Europe vacation. 

Speaking of the vacation, it's 16 excruciating days. The way things are going with Toby, I'm terrified. What if a bun gets sick and my brother does not notice? I don't know what I'd do. I have 3 more weeks to basically get my bunnies in tip top health so I can go away in peace, or as close as I can get to it. No treats, no new food for them. I just need to coast on "normal" and hope for the best. 

I bought Leith Petwerks condo chew guards for Toby's Chateau. Yeah, he's been trashing his condo because I locked him away the last few days during the night. He didn't used to do this but having tasted freedom, he's rebelling against being caged at night. While I was on the site, I bought this too. I think it's really whimsical.






So that's me. 

:dutch


----------



## tonyshuman

Awww. It sounds like Toby has passed from bunny adolescence into bunny adult-hood and just isn't as crazy anymore! My guys lie around a lot too and could stand to lose some weight...


----------



## Dragonrain

The condo chew guards work well. I bought them with my cage when I first got the cage. Ziggy really did a number on them in some spots, but they're still holding up well. The only annoying thing, is that fur sometimes gets trapped around them when the bunnies are shedding, and it's a pain in the butt to remove them to clean that part of the cage. 

The print is pretty. I had to really look at it before I noticed the bunnies. When I saw the small picture of it on the site, I didn't know they where bunnies!

I've really been wanting to order from Leith Petwerks lately, but with the expensive shipping and everything I would want to buy, the total comes out to be more than I wanted to spend. I couldn't decide what to remove from my cart, so I just ended up not ordering anything at all from them (yet!).


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> The condo chew guards work well.Â  I bought them with my cage when I first got the cage.Â  Ziggy really did a number on them in some spots, but they're still holding up well.Â  The only annoying thing, is that fur sometimes gets trapped around them when the bunnies are shedding, and it's a pain in the butt to remove them to clean that part of the cage.Â
> 
> The print is pretty.Â  I had to really look at it before I noticed the bunnies.Â  When I saw the small picture of it on the site, I didn't know they where bunnies!
> 
> I've really been wanting to order from Leith Petwerks lately, but with the expensive shipping and everything I would want to buy, the total comes out to be more than I wanted to spend.Â  I couldn't decide what to remove from my cart, so I just ended up not ordering anything at all from them (yet!).



I've done that several times at Leith and also at Busy Bunny. This time because I just had to buy the chew guards, I was forced to order from them so of course I browsed the rest of the site too and ended buying way more than just the chew guards. I had some other stuff in my cart like their version of the Cottontail Cottage. It's a lot cheaper ($14.95!) but I had just fixed up my Cottontail Cottage so I'm good for another 6 months, and removed that from my cart. Shipping is very expensive since they're all the way in Salem! Why are all the bunny websites on the west coast, I wonder?

I had to look real hard at the thumbnail too for that poster print. I couldn't figure why this Japanese-type art was on Leith's website. I really loved the Spring cherry blossom art (see below), but it's sold out. The big ocean wave one is pretty but it was also kind of disturbing for me to look at because the bunnies are tumbling into the ocean and made me kind of sad (see below)... I realize the bunnies are falling off a tree down a cliff in the one that I purchased, but... the bunnies are smaller and most of them are actually running down on their own 4 feet so it's not as bad. The 2 buns by the river are very cute too.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby is feeling a little better. He's hopping around and I even got a head-shake/half-bink. He ate most of his dinner salad and ate a pellet off the floor that I dropped LOL. Awww my baby Toto. :hearts He made me so nervous all afternoon and evening. I hate when a bun is not feeling well. I'm on pins and needles the whole time.

Here are some shots of Toby after he started to feel better.










Hippity Hop all the way to the ... Chateau.





I love buuny tails, especially Toby's. It has a lil brown spot.





Toby's "Magnum"





Penny's headshot





"sniff sniff... ew, who peed here?"





"help! a ball is on my head!"





"I'll rescue you, Kirby!"





:dutch


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippity Hop all the way to the ... Chateau.
> 
> :dutch



I LOVE this picture of Toby! It's the Toby Strut! Glad he's feeling better. Yep definitely no new food or treatsuntil after your trip. I'm supposed to go down to FL for a baby shower in 2 weeks and I'm already dreading leaving my babies even though hubby will be home with them. So note to myself, no cilantro for the buns.

I liked the print of the bunnies on the tree until I read your post and realize it's bunny falling off a tree and bunniesjumping into the ocean. Strange.......


----------



## Dragonrain

Toby is so cute! I'm glad he's feeling better. And I love the picture of Penny with the ball in her mouth.

I really like the cherry blossom print. I wish that one wasn't out of stock. I'll have to keep an eye on it and see if they get it back in anytime soon. I think it'd look nice on the wall in my bunny room, after I finish painting it this week.


----------



## aquamoonbeam

I love this blog! Toby is just sooooooooo cute! I want to hug him! His cheeks are so precious!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippity Hop all the way to the ... Chateau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this picture of Toby!Â  It's the Toby Strut!Â Â
Click to expand...


Toby is practicing for the next season of Project Runway. Toby is the FASHION bun in this house!  He needs to look good for the lay-deez.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Toby is so cute!Â  I'm glad he's feeling better.Â  And I love the picture of Penny with the ball in her mouth.
> 
> I really like the cherry blossom print.Â  I wish that one wasn't out of stock.Â  I'll have to keep an eye on it and see if they get it back in anytime soon.Â  I think it'd look nice on the wall in my bunny room, after I finish painting it this week.


Thanks Chelle. Seems like everyone thinks Toby is the cutest. Kirby will always be the cutest bun in my heart, but I can't deny that Toby is cute too  Penny is so goofy. She carries that bell ball in her mouth so often that you'd swear she had some dog DNA in her. 

The cherry blossom one is the only one where the buns aren't tumbling into some perilous pit. I bet that's why it's all sold out. Let me know if you ever see it in stock! It's very pretty.


----------



## kirbyultra

aquamoonbeam wrote:


> I love this blog! Toby is just sooooooooo cute! I want to hug him! His cheeks are so precious!


Aw, thanks for reading!! Toby is a boy of many faces. He has full control of his bunny cheeks and lips so he looks very funny sometimes in pictures.


----------



## kirbyultra

August 9, 2010 - Toby's situation

Toby is still not pooping normally. Tiny, tiny, dry fecal pellets and last night he pooped some really goopy solid ones. It just didn't look so great, but was glad to see that he had pooped anything at all. 

He's still eating pellets and veggies. He nibbles on a tiny bit of hay, but not a lot and not often. I have stopped pellets today (in an effort to get him hungry and eat more hay). In terms of veg, he started the whole gas attack 2 nights ago because I gave him cilantro (first time he's had it) and this new celery called "soup" celery from the farmer's market. I have stopped both of those. And today I stopped giving him regular celery too. Maybe he just shouldn't have celery in general. He's been eating it for a month or so, but his gut really hasn't been that great the last couple weeks anyway - so, perhaps celery is the ultimate culprit for Toby. I'm not saying celery is bad, but it could just be that it does not agree with my baby. The other buns Kirby and Penny are doing just fine. Nice round, dark and normally-moist poops. Toby will just be eating parsley and romaine until mid September when I come back from vacation.

Since his poops were so dry, I syringe fed him 3 ccs of watered-down Pedialyte. Apple flavor  He didn't like being held down on the counter for it. But, he didn't fight as much once he realized that it was kind of tasty. Honestly, it smells so good I kind of wanted to down the rest of the bottle. :shock: Last night he got a tablespoon of pumpkin with Benebac mixed in. He got a dose of simethicone too. Minutes later he went to poo. This morning he got another 1 teaspoon with benebac mixed in. He ate that rather excitedly. Minutes later he pooped little ones. I have a feeling he is quite backed up.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are beautiful prints and great shots of the bunners.


----------



## Myia09

I LOVE the toby strut!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm not SURE how, but I got the buns fed and happy for the night and it's not even 1am! YAY! 

I was sitting on the couch watching tv, petting Toby, and he looked happier to me. He was hopping around the couch and all over me, he was periscoping a lot too which he hadn't done in a couple days. That's when I suddenly smelled some foul rabbity smell wafting under my nose... Curious, I went to check out Toby's litter box and there it was! A huge pile of poos! Nice sized, round, dark poop! Oh, I've never been so proud of him! :biggrin: It stank though, probably because of a gut imbalance that started this whole chain reaction. But he did it! He probably just pooped it and then climbed all over me to tell me he had done it! 

I'm continuing a full 5 day course of benebac anyway to get him all fixed up inside. I mixed a few extra drops of pedialyte in his pumpkin so he could get used to the taste of apple Pedialyte as well. I just can't say it enough - Apple flavor Pedialyte is DELICIOUS!!! I can't understand why Toby didn't slurp the whole crock-ful of it this afternoon. I gave him a new crock of pedialyte and a crock of water, plus more hay, and a biiig heaping plate of romaine, parsley and kale. He was eating his salad with much gusto this evening  Looks like my baby is almost back to normal. I'll see how his poops look overnight before restarting his pellet portions.

Kirby was biting the pen bars with no end tonight so as punishment, I picked him up (which I just about never do these days without a reason) and he got a nail trim  Naughty bun buns get nail trims!!!  Aw but I love when I have to pick him up to do this kind of stuff. Especially Kirby. Once you have him in your arms, he's just a mush!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hooray for Toby!


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny doesn't want to be my lap bunny anymore. She just wants to be a hay monster, make my skin break out in hives, pee on my floor and eat my Kirby's food. What a mean girl


----------



## hln917

But Penny makes Kirby happy and THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS!!:hearts


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah I know. Kirby is king and his happiness is all that matters. But hey, I thought there was something in this for me when I got her! No! I just got urine! LOL :X


----------



## kirbyultra

Have you guys ever heard of Oolong the Rabbit? Oolong was a rabbit raised in Japan and made famous by its owner taking hundreds of photos of the bun balancing all kinds of stuff on his head. Back in the day I used to follow Oolong on the guy's website until he (Oolong) passed away. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oolong_(rabbit)

This picture was taken by the guy at Oolong's grave, with his new rabbit Yuebing. It's so sad. And somehow, seeing 2 carrots like that makes me giggle a little. http://www.h6.dion.ne.jp/~yuebing/040107/040107-2.htm

I think Kirby could be another Oolong. He's not a bad head-balancing act himself. 

*The Multipurpose Basket*
You can tote it around.






Hungry? You can snack on it.





You can balance it on your head.





Eat your heart out, Oolong. Kirby can even move around with it on his head.





Toby also goes cherry pickin' with it.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny and I have had some squabbles the last couple days so basically she's turning her back on me and I am leaving her alone as much as possible now until both of us cool our jets. She even went so far as to ring her ball toy at 3 in the morning for no less than half an hour just to make me mad but I let her have her fun. 

I took a pic of her today and couldn't help but notice how wonderful her fur looks now compared to the rat coat she had on (and was constantly shedding because the shed lines never disappeared) when I adopted her. Her coat now (fully having molted off her old coat) has a healthy shimmer to it. It used to be dark, dull, and had a slightly dirty feeling to it. My brother described it as touching bristles. :shock: Today, she feels so soft it's almost rex-ish.

April 2010





August 2010





King of shiny satiny fur





And unfortunately you can never tell in pictures but if you look at Toby in person, his little white guard hairs are so gloriously shiny that it almost looks like silver. It's like someone poured teeny tiny glitter on him when he sits in the sun. Does that make him a vampire bun?

:dutch:


----------



## hln917

I decided to change alligiance~ TEAM TOBY!


----------



## kirbyultra

Whyyyy? This is Kirby's blog!


----------



## hln917

Silly I meant from Team Edward to Team Toby!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Penny is so pretty.

My bunnies wake me up pretty much every single night. They always decide that some ungodly time of the night would be an awesome time to play with bell toys, rip up paper, or pretend to be elephants and then run bunny 500's around the room.

Oh well. I'm used to it now and I'm really just glad that they are having fun and getting their exercise. Especially when I peak in on them and it's Berry making the noise. Back in Jan. she couldn't even lift her own head up, I'll take getting woken up by her every night over that anytime!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*hln917 wrote: *


> I decided to change alligiance~ TEAM TOBY!


Rally the troops Kirby, rebellion in the kingdom!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Silly I meant from Team Edward to Team Toby!!


Ohh, ok, then all is good  Toby is paler than Robert Pattinson can ever dream of being.  And way cuter, if I may say so myself.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to change alligiance~Â  TEAM TOBY!
> 
> 
> 
> Rally the troops Kirby, rebellion in the kingdom!
Click to expand...


I'll call off the troops. His Majesty's allies are in no danger today


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Back in Jan. she couldn't even lift her own head up, I'll take getting woken up by her every night over that anytime!


When you put it that way, any noise is better than silence :hearts: I do take it that way when they wake me up. The last few days Toby's been waking me up at 6am or 8am and it's because he wants to be let out of his Chateau. And I don't mind it so much even though I'm dog tired and in the middle of an REM cycle. He's been so sluggish the last week that any inclination to play and hop is a good sign from him. 

I went out for a few hours yesterday morning to run an errand and I accidentally left the baby gate leading into the rabbit room open. Apparently, Toby had been terrorizing Penny and Kirby in there all morning. I came home to see him sitting in there looking all "I didn't do nothin' mom". But I knew better. Kirby's eyes told me Toby'd been naughty. But naughty is good, it means Toby is out of his funk. :hearts Nobunny got hurt though, which is the most important thing. I have to stop being so careless when I leave.


----------



## tonyshuman

How did you get Penny's coat so nice? My Muffin is constantly molting and I can't figure out how to fix it. I've given sunflower seeds, flax seeds, cut back on pellets, tried to feed her more pellets, went to 50/50 timothy/alfalfa pellets, everything! No success.


----------



## kirbyultra

tonyshuman wrote:


> How did you get Penny's coat so nice? My Muffin is constantly molting and I can't figure out how to fix it. I've given sunflower seeds, flax seeds, cut back on pellets, tried to feed her more pellets, went to 50/50 timothy/alfalfa pellets, everything! No success.



Penny was extremely lean. Didn't have an ounce of fat on her body. So I could afford to do the following:
- Doubled her pellet intake from 1/4 c a day to 1/2 c a day. 
- Added a pinch of rolled oats twice a day
- Fed her alfalfa pellets as treats by hand

That's what did it for her. She molted twice, from what I could discern of the continuous molt. After the first time, the coat still wasn't great but was much improved and all I did then was switch her from Zupreem to Oxbow BBT. When I doubled her pellets I saw a significant difference. Her old coat came off in a storm of fur for about two weeks. The coat that came out after was wonderful. I think the oats really helped her fur texture. Penny didn't gain a ton of weight either. She got a few ounces on her and she looks great now. Before she was sort of bony, but not exactly underweight.


----------



## kirbyultra

August 13, 2010 - Playing with a new camera lens

My photog friend lent me a cool lens I've been thinking about buying so I wanted to try it out first. My understanding of photography terms and usage is really not so hot so I really didn't know if this lens would do what I wanted. But regardless of what I originally wanted, this lens takes absolutely beautiful photos with a little tweaking of the camera settings. I'm really impressed with it and I think it might be worth spending $200 to buy it. 

The bunners really pop in the pics using this lens and their faces are so bright and sharp. I think it takes the most beautiful pictures of Toby. His cotton-white fluff comes out spectacularly and they almost do his cute little face justice. Finally, people can see Toby for how cute he really is. Kirby is that much more handsome, and Penny is finally quite the beauty queen. I assure you, any improvement in the look of my buns below is the lens or the buns themselves, has nothing to do with me as I still feel lost in some of the controls on this camera! Oh, and Toby really knows how to "work the camera." He's such a bunway model.


























:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures


----------



## kirbyultra

August 14, 2010 - All Fun and Games

Today I had a few friends and my brother over for some gaming. I've never had a gaming party before. I've had my brother over to just play games all day but never other people as well, at least where the actual focus was video games! 

I don't usually have people over. I mean, I'd have maybe 1 or two friends over at a time usually, and not often even with that few. I certainly do not "entertain" in my apartment. I stressed out a bit yesterday to make sure everyone had food and drink, and we had plenty of that. But gaming for something like 9 straight hours was incredibly tiring, sustenance or no! It was a good setup because we had over 4 people so anytime one or two of us got too tired or frustrated, we'd switch another player in to keep the game going :biggrin: The party was a great success. We played Mario Kart Wii, Mario Bros. Wii, Wii Sports, and Toy Story 3. We all had a great time, then by some miracle still had some space available in our stomachs to go out for a light dinner at 10 pm. The beauty of living near Times Square in NYC is that you can go out to dinner at that hour and still need to wait for a table as if it were 7pm!

The bunners took the whole thing really well though. I was really proud of Kirby, Penny and Toby. Kirb and Pen were extremely relaxed in their rabbit room. For the most part nobody came in to bug them but for the moments strangers did come in, they were very laid back and cool about it. Toby was extremely impressive. He did not sleep in his normal hidey box, but he did nap on the first floor of his Chateau. I locked him in the condo for his own safety (too many non-bunny people feet roaming around, unmindful of little bunners!). He took being locked in all afternoon very well, and he didn't complain. He nibbled his hay and veggies throughout the afternoon and even ate a little hay that someone fed him through the bars. I'm very proud of my baby Toto. He normally would have shunned my guests altogether but he did ok with some interaction and he wasn't totally mad at me for putting him in this situation. Not to mention all these people running around on HIS land! I would want to clean up a bit more tomorrow but for tonight I've cleaned all I could with the energy I have left. 

Yesterday, I kind of cleaned my apartment and took away the play mats, dismantled the Cottontail Cottage, etc. so that my apartment would look more like a human residence rather than primarily a rabbit residence. I am sheepish saying this but I do kind of miss having it be a human residence and for 1 more night I'd like to keep it that way. Tomorrow I'll put all His Majesty's things back in order. :lookaround


----------



## hln917

Wow Toby is good considering the strangers are all in his territory. I think if I locked up Baci and he saw intruders, he's be anxious in the cage. Sebastian will just hide as soon as he smell them in the driveway and the girls could care less.

I'm like you, rarely have visitors unless it's family. Don't like to disrupt the buns' lives so we can socializeand also explaining to the guest to take off their shoes upon entering!


----------



## Dragonrain

Sounds like fun! I've never played Toy Story but the other 3 games are fun. I don't know why, but I really like racing games. I've been playing Mod Nation Racers on PS3 a lot lately. Mario Bros. Wii is so much fun when you play with other people! Chris and I play that together a lot.

I'm glad you had fun and that the bunnies took it well! Those pictures of them are amazing, by the way. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Wow Toby is good considering the strangers are all in his territory.Â  I think if I locked up Baci and he saw intruders, he's be anxious in the cage.Â  Sebastian will just hide as soon as he smell them in the driveway and the girls could care less.


I'd say Baci is a guard bun. I was never quite sold on the idea that Toby was a guard bun, guarding King Kirby's territory. Toby's just nervous about losing his share of the land. Yesterday he was definitely watching us, making sure nobody made any aggressive movements. He eyed us the entire day and he only cat napped a little when he got too tired. It was very cute watching him nod off LOL



> I'm like you, rarely have visitors unless it's family.Â  Don't like to disrupt the buns' lives so we can socializeÂ and also explaining to the guest to take off their shoes upon entering!


Pretty much!! I also don't like explaining to "people" that the buns rule this place and that no, they can't do this and they can't do that, and no the bunnies are not for poking at. I tell people at Petco all about bunnies and correct their assumptions about pet rabbits all the time as a volunteer. For some reason when it's my friends and family coming over to my home and they do wacky things to my bunnies I get really annoyed and protective, and I"m not really in the mood to educate. I guess I am just extra protective of my own babies and I don't want their peaceful lives to be interrupted by ignorant non-bunny slaves  

My best friend's boyfriend came over and I know he was considering getting a rabbit as a pet. He came over to get to know what it meant to have a house rabbit. And he asked like 21 dumb questions and I don't know, maybe it was because it was him, maybe it was because he was poking my rabbits' backs with 1 finger as if they were Jell-O :rollseyes but I was soooo annoyed with him! I finally said, "ok, stop poking her! You can stroke her on the head and she doesn't bite. None of my rabbits will bite or do anything to you!!" He asked me questions that made me think that he just wanted a live portable entertainment device. He didn't want a rabbit companion, he wanted a low-maintenance pet that would do tricks and do his bidding. I wouldn't recommend a rabbit for him. His expectations are way off base if he thinks the rabbit's going to do jack for him! We aren't called bunny slaves for nothin'!

And the last straw was when he pulled out this powerful mini LED flashlight and started to shine it at Toby and then shined it all over his condo. I was like WTF are you doing? And he's like "Are they like cats? Do they follow light pointers?" and I'm like no they don't follow pointers! First of all they have bad eyesight and second of all they're too smart to be bothered with such a stupid activity. Give me a freakin' break! Later on he went into the rabbit room and shined the light all over Kirby's land. As _if_ Kirby could be bothered to do something as silly as following a flashlight. If that flashlight smelled like fruit, he'd get attacked by Penny, but that's about it.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Sounds like fun!Â  I've never played Toy Story but the other 3 games are fun.Â  I don't know why, but I really like racing games.Â  I've been playing Mod Nation Racers on PS3 a lot lately.Â  Mario Bros. Wii is so much fun when you play with other people!Â  Chris and I play that together a lot.


The Toy Story game is kind of like a lot of games made for the Wii. It's just a string of multiplayer mini games thrown together with Toy Story characters and theme. But for what it was, it wasn't boring. Have you ever played Mario Bros. Wii with more than 2 people? Mario Bros Wii I think is optimally made for 2 players because the game is at least 2x easier with a friend onscreen. But with 4 players bopping around on screen, the risk of team sabotage (by accident) is exponentially higher. Factor in 1-2 lesser-experienced players and your difficulty level in any given stage is probably multiplied by 100! (Too many bubbles, too many characters jumping on each other's heads) It's fun but in a super chaotic way. Lots of laughing and screaming happening with 4 players in that game!



> Those pictures of them are amazing, by the way.Â  What kind of camera do you have?


Thank you! I have the Nikon D5000 and the lens I was using was a 35mm f/1.8. I find the pics I take with this one much prettier than the lens that came with my camera. But I suppose it depends on what I'm taking a picture of. For closeups of the buns, this lens is great.


----------



## Kitty88

kirbyultra wrote:


> Toby's "Magnum"



LOL, hilarious!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm not sure how to feel about this best friend's boyfriend situation. On the one hand he was sweet to bring canned pumpkin over because it's the first time he is visiting my apartment (my friend told him about the pumpkin shortage, and he found some in Brooklyn). But on the other, he behaved like a wacky person around my bunnies. I honestly think that if I had met someone at Petco who acted the way he did around the bunnies I would not adopt a rabbit to him!! 

But my best friend just told me that he loved my bunnies and had a great time with them. I stand by my previous statement that I think he just thinks the bunnies (and animals as pets) are entertaining and he doesn't really "get" how to actually care for them. And he doesn't listen, he's like so excited doing his own thing and playing with them that it seems like a hazard to entrust the life of a bun to him... I told her that his interest in a house rabbit worries me deeply. I hope that I don't hurt any feelings. It's really not personal. I just don't think I would be doing him or somebunny out there any favors sugar coating it. I simply do not think that this pet for this person is a good match. 

Do you think I'm being too harsh? :confused2:


----------



## ariusshadow

Sounds like you did the right thing. I had a similar problem in my household lately. I have 2 girls I live with (among others right now). Ecresi and Luna are sisters, and Luna is a teenager. In some aspects, she's a normal teen; immature, angsty, whiney, ect. In other aspects, she's more adult than I am. Luna has one pet. Miso, a rex/flemmish mix. But, to the best of my knowledge, Miso gets little attention from her. Now, I may be wrong. But from what I've seen, this is the case. I often hear that she does little to care for the bun, little to clean up after it, feed it, and barely plays with her aside from 'torturing' her. (NOT in the sense of hurting; more like... smothering her with kisses, posing her in ridiculous positions, making her 'dance' to music, ect. Stuff we're all guilty of at one point or another. ;x) She wants a kitten... I dislike the idea. I don't think it's right. I don't think it's smart. And I don't want to hear it when Ecresi's the one that has to take care of said kitten... But I voiced my opinion. I told Luna myself that she should take care of Miso before getting a kitten. Offended, she flipped on me, but it seems as though it's all forgotten now, and she's getting a kitten anyway. :/ I hope I didn't really upset her, but I just couldn't stay quiet...
Sorry for blathering on your blog. Couldn't help it as our situations were similar, and it's been so long since I posted here on your blog. Dx


----------



## hln917

Since I'm using the work computer, I can't do the cut and paste link thing. I found Toby's twin~ Christian Dior from Hug a Bunny. I thought you had mentioned something about it in an earlier post or FB. They have similarities~ he is a runway model and Toby is practicing to be one......

Lately I'm so in love with Toby. Next time he's mad at you, I'm bunny napping him. I'll just climb your skyscraper building and swoop into Toby Nation and rescue him! Just make sure the windows open please!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Since I'm using the work computer, I can't do the cut and paste link thing.Â  I found Toby's twin~ Christian Dior from Hug a Bunny.Â  I thought you had mentioned something about it in an earlier post or FB.Â  They have similarities~Â  he is a runway model and Toby is practicing to be one......
> 
> Lately I'm so in love with Toby.Â  Next time he's mad at you, I'm bunny napping him.Â  I'll just climb your skyscraper building and swoop into Toby Nation and rescue him!Â  Just make sure the windows open please!:biggrin2:



Holy cow, Christian Dior does look like Toby. He has sort of wider set ears and his brown spot is on the other side of his nose LOL! Awww poor thing. 

Toby is totally not being bun napped!!! Hubby won't have a problem closing the window on you!


----------



## kirbyultra

So.... the thing with my friend is sort of escalating, I think. I said my schpiel and she was actually agreeing with me but then she called my attention to the OTHER thing that was REALLY upsetting me about her boyfriend. 
:rant:
At one point he asked why Toby was separated from Kirby and Penny and I told him that Toby is very aggressive towards them, especially Kirby and that he'd bite and probably fight him to the death if left alone together. He thought it was the funniest thing in the world (it's not.) and he kept saying "oh I'd like to see that! I want to see a bunny fight!" and I said no, bunnies who do not get along will severely injure each other, and it's terrifying to watch. He kept cracking up with his stupid laugh (sounds like Goofy if you ask me) and repeating that he "wanted to see a fight". I was trying to be a nice hostess so I just rolled my eyes and ignored him each time but what I fantasized about doing was ramming my knee into his gut punching him in the face until his mom wouldn't recognize him. Oh yes, NEVER mess with a mother's young. _OH, it's on. _ 

So anyway, I told her that he was a _-bag and that he could go ____ himself. Then I asked if he was stupid, and then, nevermind, I already knew the answer to that. 

... ok, so maybe I was a little bit harsh with my wording. But it really... _really_... made me mad beyond control. I was just gone. I had gone into crazy-mom-mode and there was just no bringing me back. 

Later on this afternoon, I emailed her to apologize for my word choice, and that I was apologizing to her for my misconduct, but I was not apologizing for what I meant with regard to her boyfriend, and that he is not off the hook for what he did and said that day. 

I'm not proud of losing my mind in the heat of that moment, but... at the same time, I feel like as my best friend she should know that I DO get that way when provoked, especially about my fur babies. I stand by the opinion that her boyfriend was completely out of line in so many ways with regard to my bunnies. 

:tantrum:


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby Toby Toby






Hey there, sexy legs....





Whaddyalookinat?





Toby, protesting about being locked inside













Making a wish

















Hiiiii!


----------



## aquamoonbeam

AHHH!!! The pic of him with his leg stretched out made me squeal he is just beyond words cute! 

Ugh and your friends boyfriend would make me angry too, I don't understand why it would be funny to see any animal hurt each other :/


----------



## ariusshadow

I would have punched him. What a (censored). -_-; I swear people should be tested before owning an animal, and if they can't have one, get stamped as an animal-owning failure. I'd hope an animal never passes through that boys' hands. :/ Not even a fish. I suppose, if he wants to see animals fight each other, hermit crabs might work. Not that promoting what he wants is a good thing, but if he has to have an animal, I'd rather him own something that already kills and eats it's own normally than have him playing National Geographic in his living room... Moron.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep, exactly. 

My friend said she was upset, but that she appreciated the later email. She concedes that he was rude and awkward and that I had a right to be angry. I think I made things right by apologizing to *her* for my choice of words to describe his aforementioned idiocy. I made it quite clear that I don't like him so she will know where I stand. I generally do NOT get involved in my friends' dating unless they ask for my opinion. I hold my tongue no matter what I think because it's not my business. But for various reasons I have told her that I'm not crazy about him, as she asked me what I thought about her plight when they were fighting a few months ago. And after this Saturday, I really don't care for the guy at all. I understand he's a social moron (long story... he totally does not know how to interact with people, and I don't mean he's nervous about speaking. He just has zero filter. He speaks as if he had idiot Tourette syndrome, seriously). But it doesn't give him free license to be an insensitive idiot and generally stupid and inhumane.

As far as my best friend, I'm just going to email her back and tell her that she and I are cool, but I'm going to keep my mouth shut about him from now on as long as he doesn't provoke me any further. ssd:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I don't think you were to too harsh on your friends boyfriend. How old is this clown?


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Dave. He's 27 or 28 I think.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby Kirby Kirby!

I wanted to see how well the "trial" lens would perform under lousy lighting as that's all I seem to have in this apartment at night. I'm really quite amazed at how well the pictures came out in the fuzzy yellow light that my living room CFL gives off. Normally my camera would have spit at me and refuse to take the picture because it was "too dark" or it would indulge me but give me lousy, blurry pics. Particularly with Kirby, the light is sometimes very unforgiving, making him look white where he is not, and almost blue where light reflects off his satin fur. Not so with this prime lens 











I wuv his wittle white wips!



















Some face washing after laying on the carpet - this is the first time I've ever gotten an in-focus pic of Kirby wiping his face!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures of King Kirby.

Sounds like a immature 27 or 28 year old.


----------



## kirbyultra

OH yes, definitely immature in his own way... :rollseyes


----------



## kirbyultra

August 18, 2010 - State of the Nation
kirby'zblogzvol. 14

hi everyone, it's your king again. it's time to let you know how everybun is doing.
i, Kirby, am doing really well. very happy lately! the slaves are opening the doors so i can exercise again. and sometimes i see sir toby running around in here. he can't cause any trouble so i am not afraid but it's sometimes good to see him. we used to be roomies, so i miss him sometimes.

penny is pretty good too. she and mommy slave get into fights a lot. when they are done fighting first penny comes over to kiss me and then mom comes over to kiss me. win-win situation for me. i wish they'd stop fighting though. sometimes a bun just wants to take a nap. but at least she is picking penny up and not me. hee.

i hear sir toby has erected a new piece of infrastructure. some kind of special tunnel. interesting. i checked it out yesterday. i really think he built it too small as my buns were too big and didn't fit. he says it fits just fine. shrug. i guess i approve.






one of the slaves is slacking. daddy slave is nowhere to be found. i wonder where he went. he used to keep the light on for me at night till very late.

mommy says i've been naughty. sometimes i need to destroy the towel on the floor to get her attention. she doesn't always hear me. so i don't think it's naughty. i think she needs bigger ears. like mine, maybe. 

she's been reading the newspaper with me every night lately. i don't know why she doesn't poop on the newspaper like everybun else but she rubs my head while she reads so it's great. she's been feeding me extra hay and veggies that i love lately. sometimes i miss the carrots and bananas but she says sir toby got ill from too many. i don't think i like that so i will stick with hay and greens. 

do i miss penny at night? well, not really. sometimes she likes to sleep in my spot and i let her but a king's got to sleep in his own spot. plus she is kind of bossy and eats all my food. mommy says that separating allows me to dine alone. i like that. plus penny misses me more in the morning, so i like that too. penny licks my ears in the morning. 

ok that's all for now.  

your king,
kirby


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Gotta run, but those are great pics!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great photo for his royal update! So regal looking.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Great photo for his royal update!Â  So regal looking.


Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## kirbyultra

So... It's August 19. I'm leaving the evening of Sept 1. I am officially FREAKING OUT. I am leaving the country, the whole entire North American continent, for 18 days. Kirby's probably thinking, "EIGHTEEN DAYS?! I didn't approve of this!" No, he most certainly did not. But it was an opportunity for my hermit butt to do something I'd probably never do otherwise so... I just have to!

The most I've been away from the buns was 14 days including travel time. I did not take it well either time. The first time I ended up crying (more like sobbing) in a pet shop where I found Baby-Kirby-Doppelganger. The second time, I came home and Toby had no water in his dish for god-knows-how-long and I nearly killed my brother. I have to say that with each subsequent trip, long or short, it gets a little bit easier because I now have a camera on each bun, timers set on lamps so I can see them at night to account for time differences of my travel destination, etc. But this time... might be the toughest one yet.

First, I'm going with friends. It's one thing if I go with my husband and he completely feels the same way about being able to view Kirbykam and Tobykam from all corners of the planet. But our friends have no obligation to that. Second, I'm going on an 8 day cruise of Northern Europe and the Mediterranean area. There's no internet connection in the ocean! Ok there is, but it's something ridiculously expensive like 10 euro an hour. And then to top that off I'm going to be in Spain and Italy another 7 days, mostly trekking around like typical travelers in Europe. No phone, no internet... I might be able to see the buns maybe once per day on the bunnycams. I'm totally dreading that. And finally, it's 18 days!!! That's most of the month. I won't be able to smell their fur, smooch their cheeks or rub their ears and belly for such a long time. :cry1:

So of course, it all came crashing down on me today and what do I do? I buy a third webcam. The first super cool pan-tilt-zoom camera I have in the rabbit room isn't enough because ever since Penny came along she's been luring Kirby to a spot in the room that the camera cannot see. If I can only get on a computer with internet once per day, I better darn well be able to actually SEE my bunnies! So I bought another camera to compensate for the odd angle. The new camera will be in the living room to better view Sir Toby with pan, tilt and zoom. The current Tobykam (no pan-tilt-zoom) will be moved into the rabbit room to become Kirbykirbykam. Or maybe PennyPeep. I haven't decided yet.

If it sounds like I'm a little bit insane about these bunnies, it's because I am. I admit it. It's a problem. I fully cop to this. :lookaround If it sounds like I might be a little bit insane in general... well... what can I say?


----------



## kirbyultra

Soo cute... today is Thursday which may not sound like a big deal to you but Toby waits all week for Thursday. Thursday is the day Project Runway airs! He loves Heidi and he loves fashion. Toby knows all about the runway!

I was in the rabbit room eating some dinner, watching tv, because I hadn't spent much time in there lately and thought I had some catch-up to do with my pair. Then Project Runway started and I guess I just sorta stayed there and watched. 15 minutes into I realized that Toby was parked outside of the rabbit room intently listening to the tv. It was 15 minutes into the show and I felt so bad. I switched it off and went outside to the living room where Toby could watch with me. And he did. He parked himself right there in front of the tv, front and center and watched Project Runway all the way until the end. It's a 90 minute show on Lifetime, people!

When it ended, I looked at Toby and he looked kind of sad. He had this disappointed look in his eye and I started to wonder if he was feeling lonely. After all, I was sitting on the couch and he was sitting on the floor, flopped. Perhaps he wanted my company when watching his fave tv show. Like a lunatic, I asked him if he thought that Christopher should have been in the Top Three this week because I thought he didn't deserve to be in the Bottom Three and the whole ruling of today's episode seemed weird. Toby got up and started to do Bunny 500s! He literally got up, ran down the hallway, ran back and did circles around the living room about 5 times. I guess he thought tonight's episode was confusing too. :biggrin:

I know, I'm certifiable! 

But no, I really started to wonder in that moment whether Toby was lonely. I caught him looking at Kirby and Penny snuggling today and he flopped outside their gate, just sorta gazing at them. He doesn't like them, he chomps on their noses through the gate. But I wonder if he feels like he wants someone to play with too. I play with him, but not as nearly as a 24/7 bun-panion would. 

Do Not Get Me Wrong. I am not considering a 4th bunny anytime soon. I'm not ready for it and I don't think that Toby is ready for it either. I think that he and I are getting along fabulously and I wouldn't trade that for the world. I think he likes me too. We've come a really long way. :hearts:


----------



## tonyshuman

Baby Kirby-doppleganger is too adorable. Also, Toby's love of Project Runway is just too silly!

Is your husband staying home? Could he take care of the bunnies? That might put your mind more at ease.


----------



## kirbyultra

No, husband is coming with. My brother will be bunny sitting again. It's going to be hard for him because he has a really tough semester his senior year ahead of him. But he should have time to take care of essentials. He really loves my bunnies, though, and knowing he's at home for them at least during the night makes me feel better. They're very social bunnies. The thought of them being being alone except for 30-60 min with a bunny sitter stopping by, is sad. Especially for Toby, who doesn't have a bunpanion, and is growing up to be quite a human-loving bunny. Who knows what kind of trouble they will get into if nobody is home to watch over them the other 23 hours? No, a live-in sitter is the best thing for them since I can get away with it still. At some point in life my brother might grow up, get married, and I'll still be bribing him to bunny-sit for me


----------



## kirbyultra

August 21, 2010 - Rotten Mommy

I feel like a bad mommy. Yesterday was Kirby's 4th birthday and I forgot. I knew that August 20 was his birthday but for some reason I didn't know that yesterday was August 20. Not having to go to work every day has rendered knowing the date and day of the week pretty extraneous. I feel so bad. I didn't get anything for Kirby and I didn't huggle him tons yesterday. I'll try to make up for it today. My husbun comes home today and it's all I can think of. But Kirby will get love x2 now that bunny daddy is back. So sorry, Kirby. You know mommy loves you every single day, not just on your birthday.

I still can't believe he's 4. He always seems like he's only 2 years old to me because that's how old he was when I got him. He is the same lovely personality and his spirit hasn't aged a day. I really hope he remains this active and happy for many years to come. I try not to think about his age because... well, you know. I really can't bare to think of life without him.

This morning I didn't get awakened by a bun, but I woke up at the time that they normally wake me up anyway, 8am. In my mind I knew I had a lot of things to do today. The shelter is doing some kind of an animal calendar and they wanted their adopted bunnies to be represented. I volunteered Penny so sometime this afternoon Penny's going to get some photos taken and if they were to be taken in the rabbit room, I'd have to clean her dirty, peed-on blanket. I had to vacuum the apartment because the dust, hay and fur inside and the pollen outside have been flaring up my allergy symptoms this week, and I just can't stand it anymore. My husband thinks the big cardboard box of Kleenmama hay in the kitchen is an eyesore so I also had to box away 45 lbs of 3rd cut hay into the closet. 

Yesterday morning Penny jumped over the NIC divider between her pen and Kirby's pen (for their separated night-time). So this morning I built her a NIC panel roof just big enough to deter her from going over to Kirby's pen. 

All done before noon. I was soooo icky after all that hay and vacuuming. I'm so tired that I don't even want to have lunch at the moment -- which is almost unheard of for me LOL


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy (belated) birthday to Kirby!!

My first ever rabbit lived to be 15! My parents got him for me when I was just a little kid, so I grew up with him. Anyways, he was still running around and playing and active right up until the end pretty much. His last couple of years of life he did slow down a bit, but he still loved coming out of his cage for attention, and still begged for his morning treats. 

Pet birthdays are always kind of a bitter sweet thing for me. Birthdays are suppose to be fun! But you never really want to think about your pets getting old.

So is Kirby going to get any late birthday presents?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy belated birthday King Kirby!


----------



## myheart

:bunny18 *Happy be-lated Birthday Kirby!!! :bunny18*

(most wonderful pics with the borrowed lens. I think you need one... )


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! 

Kirby didn't get any presents but he did get special squishy love from mom and a little spoilage from dad. Kirby really is my very most special heart bunny. He could destroy everything I own, pee on all my clothes, and I would still love him. Perhaps even more. I do believe he's the only bunny in the house who could get away with murder. Toby is pretty, pretty close though. Penny needs to earn her stripes still. 

Hubby brought home a ton of rabbity goods!!!! He brought home way too much junk for the buns last time. There are treats that I still haven't opened yet from his last trip to Japan. But this time he showered the slave with treats. 

Bunny calendar 2011






Bunny mousepad





Bunny clip-on labels. He said I could write on the bunny with an erasable marker. How cute! A white one for Toby, a black one for Kirby, and a pink one for Lady Penny.









He also bought me a really beautiful bunny painting that is mounted on a scroll. I want to hang it in the living room, but we haven't figured out how to hang it yet, so I don't have a pic of it. I also got the poster that I bought from Leith Petwerks, which I need to frame first. Yippee!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*Penny's photo session*

They're going to pick one of these pics to put in the shelter's calendar!

http://gallery.me.com/johannacampbell#100444


----------



## tonyshuman

Aww! Penny is so pretty. I know she may seem a bit plain because she's mixed breed and agouti, but she really has beautiful, soulful eyes, and looks like she'd be wonderful to pet.


----------



## kirbyultra

tonyshuman wrote:


> Aww! Penny is so pretty. I know she may seem a bit plain because she's mixed breed and agouti, but she really has beautiful, soulful eyes, and looks like she'd be wonderful to pet.



I'm not sure I have Penny all figured out yet. She does look like "just a rabbit" but her looks have no bearing on why she and I don't always get along. She is way less... domesticated, for the lack of a better word, than my other bunnies. Her focus in life is to eat everything in sight and then eliminate anywhere she pleases. She is the sweetest thing if, any only if, there is no food or water in the vicinity. She is calm and deeply relaxing to be with when she's laying around. When there's something edible anywhere near her, you better get out of her way. She'll do anything to get to it. And that's what I find so obnoxious about her. Grumble.

ETA: I know and understand that certain shelter animals may have had problems with being fed and watered properly in their former life. I totally get that and I can appreciate their behavioral baggage. I don't fault her for eating or wanting to eat. I don't even fault her for defecating anywhere and anytime. It's the urinating that drives me up the walls. It's the uncontrollable charging and destruction of all that is in her path to get to KIRBY'S food, even though she has her own food. 

The reason she scaled over the NIC divider in between her pen and Kirby's pen was because one morning I groggily woke up too early and fed Kirby some pellets. I couldn't find Penny's dish and realized it was being washed so I figured I'd just go back to bed and feed her in an hour when I would really wake up. About 10 minutes after heading back to bed, I heard the biggest BANG, THUD, in the rabbit room. I dashed in and saw Penny had jumped over into Kirby's pen, eating his pellets. *%&#!%*(#&%(@!


----------



## tonyshuman

She does sound like a handful. I hope that with time her food issues go away. She probably was deprived at some point in her life and has to get used to the idea of not having to worry about it anymore.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's very possible. She was very lean when I got her. She's put on healthy weight since then, but she still eats like there's no tomorrow. Perhaps in a few more months she'll feel more confident that nobunny starves in this home.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's very possible. She was very lean when I got her. She's put on healthy weight since then, but she still eats like there's no tomorrow. Perhaps in a few more months she'll feel more confident that nobunny starves in this home.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's very possible. She was very lean when I got her. She's put on healthy weight since then, but she still eats like there's no tomorrow. Perhaps in a few more months she'll feel more confident that nobunny starves in this home.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's very possible. She was very lean when I got her. She's put on healthy weight since then, but she still eats like there's no tomorrow. Perhaps in a few more months she'll feel more confident that nobunny starves in this home.


----------



## kirbyultra

I have TOTALLY had it with Penny and her urine. I don't care if I have to break the bond between Kirby and Penny at this point. She's caged until she stop peeing all over my @*%&!#( floor. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60543&forum_id=48

She has me so PISSED every day and I am so frustrated that I don't even know why I quit my job. I was THIS upset every single day at work and at least then I was making a ton of money. Now I am at home cleaning after her wastes several times a day, cussing so much it'd make a sailor blush. GRRR!


----------



## Dragonrain

So sorry you're having such an issue with Miss Penny and her peeing problems.

Ziggy is bad too. He pees on the floor usually at least a few times a week. He poops on the floor every single day, and somehow he always manages to get pee UNDER the litter box. Haven't quite figured out how he does that, but it's nasty. 

With Ziggy, honestly I just deal with it and clean up after him. I think he's just a nasty slob and that he'll probably always be that way. When I confine him to his cage he's usually okay about using his box, other than the weird getting pee under it thing. But I can't keep him locked up all day, I feel to guilty about it. He does get the most cage time of all my bunnies though. Because of how messy he is, and because he's such a jerk to Barnaby sometimes.


----------



## kirbyultra

I used to feel guilty about confining Penny to a small space to make her litter train. That's why I only did it for a couple weeks while she and Kirby were still bonding in April. I can honestly tell you that I no longer feel guilty about confining her. 

It's bad to say but it's gotten to the point where I don't enjoy her. I don't even want her in my sight sometimes (like right now for instance). The "nasty slob" quality about her far outweigh her good qualities. I haven't ever loved her the way I love my boys so it's easier to give her "tough love" like this, as horrible as it may sound. But nobody can honestly say they love all their animals as much as they love their favorite one. 

For now, she's simply not coming out until she litter trains. It's a phase and she and I will simply have to get through it. If I have to rebond the buns after this phase, then that's what we'll do.


----------



## Dragonrain

Hopefully it is a phase with Penny. I don't think it is with Zigs. He's almost 4 years old and I've had him for almost 2 years now...he hasn't changed in all that time no matter what I've tried with him.

Aw well. I do have my favorites as far as my pets go but I don't feel like that means that I love the others any less. They all have their pros and their cons, they're own little quarks and what not. I've learned to love and appreciate each of them for who they are, and just deal with the negative stuff the best I can. For all Ziggy's shortcomings, I still love him a lot. 

Hopefully someday things will improve with you and Penny. Maybe she'll grow on you eventually, especially I'm sure if she learns to stop peeing all over the place!


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny's cuteness wins me over most of the time. She is probably the least diva-like, most affectionate and most forgiving bun in my crew. Kirby is a total diva and least forgiving. Toby is passive aggressive and equally less forgiving. Penny seems to turn around and let bygones be bygones. Especially if I have have some food in hand!

No, seriously, she makes me really mad sometimes but most of the time we can be civil. It's like she's constantly dancing at and around my boiling point. Every evening she and I have a better time and we actually enjoy play time quite a bit. She is charming in a really unrabbity kind of way. Hers is a charm that I would equate to an older dog's kind of charm. She doesn't have the same kind of pull the way rabbits do. You know what I mean, when rabbits have that silent hold on us, which makes us all slaves? She doesn't... have that. She's so eager to please and so eager to play that it's uncharacteristic of rabbit behavior. I say she's like an older dog because...she's like an old friend who you get into squabbles with because they always do that thing that drives you nuts but they've been your friend for so long that you can't hold it against them, except when you have to have one big fight about every once in a while. And dog-like because she runs and greets me, licks me every chance she gets, she would eat stuff that I drop on the floor and pace around my feet wondering if I had something cool for her or if I was going to throw her a ball. It's hard to describe. She's a rabbit enigma.

As soon as I locked her away in her now-smaller pen, Kirby did as he does every night when I separate them, and went into the condo and took a nap. This has been their routine for 3 months now. When Penny goes away, it's his sleep time. So I have them all confused now! When I came home this evening, Kirby was still lying in his condo. I felt sad for him so I opened up the pen for them to play together. They are not really playing together, but they enjoy being near each other. Penny seemed to miss him however, she sniffed him up and down and asked for grooming, even though Kirby didn't oblige. 

I guess I have to play it by ear a little. I don't like that she pees. Not at all. I don't want her to think that it is ok to pee on the floor. She's 2 years old and probably has peed as she pleased for so long. I've had her 4 months and we've made a bit of improvement, but we're far from what I would tolerate from her. For a while she was great, she was peeing maybe 2 times a week on the floor and I was able to deal with that. Every single day, sometimes multiple times, multiple places, is too much for me. I don't like confining her because it makes both her and Kirby kind of sad. I don't know what else to do though.


----------



## kirbyultra

And as a reward for letting her out, not 2 minutes ago Penny just peed on the floor again. When I wiped it up with a towel, it was still warm. Fresh urine! Just want I want to be cleaning right before bedtime. THANKS PENNY. Back into confinement you go.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ok, picture time!

Kirby and more Kirby










Hubby bought a new camera when he was in Asia. Yeah, *another* camera in my household. But I will say that his point and shoot camera rocks. It shoots *really* well in low light. In good light, it takes pictures lightning fast. 

These pics are all without flash in my rabbit room at night!

Penny the Pee-er













Kirby and Penny sharing a meal





Aww, so cute! 





A shot of Kirby preparing for an afternoon nappie.





This is Penny's new pen setup. It's a little small but it'll have to do for now. She will get some playtime out of her pen as well. Yeah, I left her partial-roof on, in case she felt like leaping out.





That's a wrap. Some Toby coming soon maybe.


----------



## Dragonrain

The picture of Kirby sitting up with his paws on the side of the litter box is soo cute!!


----------



## Kitty88

kirbyultra wrote:


> Soo cute... today is Thursday which may not sound like a big deal to you but Toby waits all week for Thursday. Thursday is the day Project Runway airs! He loves Heidi and he loves fashion. Toby knows all about the runway!
> 
> I was in the rabbit room eating some dinner, watching tv, because I hadn't spent much time in there lately and thought I had some catch-up to do with my pair. Then Project Runway started and I guess I just sorta stayed there and watched. 15 minutes into I realized that Toby was parked outside of the rabbit room intently listening to the tv. It was 15 minutes into the show and I felt so bad. I switched it off and went outside to the living room where Toby could watch with me. And he did. He parked himself right there in front of the tv, front and center and watched Project Runway all the way until the end. It's a 90 minute show on Lifetime, people!
> 
> When it ended, I looked at Toby and he looked kind of sad. He had this disappointed look in his eye and I started to wonder if he was feeling lonely. After all, I was sitting on the couch and he was sitting on the floor, flopped. Perhaps he wanted my company when watching his fave tv show. Like a lunatic, I asked him if he thought that Christopher should have been in the Top Three this week because I thought he didn't deserve to be in the Bottom Three and the whole ruling of today's episode seemed weird. Toby got up and started to do Bunny 500s! He literally got up, ran down the hallway, ran back and did circles around the living room about 5 times. I guess he thought tonight's episode was confusing too. :biggrin:
> 
> I know, I'm certifiable!



I know this is late, but....wanna commiserate on the crazy?

The other day Kashi was out and about and I was watching Say Yes to the Dress(LOL), and this woman came out of the dressing room in this truly horrific wedding gown that in my mind made her look like a pirate hooker. She, on the other hand, thought it was amazing and was happy to pay THIRTY THOUSAND for it. I started laughing when I saw the horrific dress, but when I heard her say "This is the one!" and then they mentioned the price, I let out a horrified gasp. I looked over at Kashi (who was sitting on my chair watching the tv with me), he looked back at me, and I said, in an indignant voice, "$30,000 for a trainwreck of a dress!? Could you imagine?!" 

Kashi thumped loudly, jumped down off the chair, and ran into his cage to flop facing away from the tv. 

And I said "I know, I don't really wanna watch anymore, either" and changed the channel.

I think the moral of this story is rabbit people do crazy like no other pet-owners. XD


----------



## kirbyultra

Kitty88 wrote:


> I think the moral of this story is rabbit people do crazy like no other pet-owners. XD


LOL!!!!!!!!!! That is hysterical! $30K for such a hideous dress is completely deplorable. Good call, Kashi. I think it takes a special kind of person to love a rabbit anyway. And by special, I mean crazy. :coolness:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> So sorry you're having such an issue with Miss Penny and her peeing problems.
> 
> Ziggy is bad too. He pees on the floor usually at least a few times a week. He poops on the floor every single day, and somehow he always manages to get pee UNDER the litter box. Haven't quite figured out how he does that, but it's nasty.
> 
> With Ziggy, honestly I just deal with it and clean up after him. I think he's just a nasty slob and that he'll probably always be that way. When I confine him to his cage he's usually okay about using his box, other than the weird getting pee under it thing. But I can't keep him locked up all day, I feel to guilty about it. He does get the most cage time of all my bunnies though. Because of how messy he is, and because he's such a jerk to Barnaby sometimes.




That is me with Gabriel. I at this point have given up.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby was standing on the side of the box eating again this afternoon. It's funny because he usually doesn't bother with hay if he has to stand up to get it. He must be hungry.

Toby was doing his upside-down head nodding thing inside his hidey box again. I always can't help by drop everything and watch in awe. He is now just taking a nap like a cute little baby. It's actually super cute now that he has his baby bunny blankie lining the inside of the box. He really looks like he's napping in bed.









Here's my terrible bunny face drawing on his bunny label.





Now, here are the pics I took yesterday after reuniting Kirby and Penny. There are some videos I'm still trying to upload at the moment. But... I can't say no to a rabbit that does this...













And here's Kirby, demanding to be kissed by smooshing his face into Penny's. So adorable...




Some funny shots of Penny. Pouty and curious:













I ended up buying what I hope to be the solution to my problems... geriatric reusable washable bed pads, meant for incontinence. I am afraid that Penny will shred it to pieces and they are not exactly cheap. But I'm pretty desperate for a solution here.  I hope it comes in the mail before I leave on vacation, so her peeing doesn't drive my brother nuts too.


----------



## JadeIcing

So now on to my foster sitution, Fallon is about 4 and so not litter box trained. She isn't used to treats, litter boxes, playtime, and just plain affection. She has slowly come around to attention,she gives me kisses till I get tired and pull away. Treats? Regular food? She goes nuts for it. I have no idea how she would do as a bonded bunny and do I think she could leave her bond mate with little food yes. Litterpan... Let's just say I clean her cage a LOT. Because I know how frustrating it can be I am petrified to let her go anytime soon because she does have quirks that can lead to frustration and disappointment. Reading your problems with Penny make me want to work 10x harder to get her ready for a new home because I want to reduce the stress for the new home and most of all for Fallon.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I ended up buying what I hope to be the solution to my problems... geriatric reusable washable bed pads, meant for incontinence. I am afraid that Penny will shred it to pieces and they are not exactly cheap. But I'm pretty desperate for a solution here.  I hope it comes in the mail before I leave on vacation, so her peeing doesn't drive my brother nuts too.


They work awesome! Love them. Alot of people in the rescue use them.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ali, I really hope you can work it out with Fallon. I think that as an owner and lover of rabbits, I am pretty patient and understanding. I get _frustrated_ but I know that the emotion is all happening within me and it's not the rabbit's fault, perse. And even so, it's been *extremely* difficult for me to develop a good relationship with Penny, as affectionate as she is. I think a person with a lesser understanding of rabbits or patience in general would have probably thrown their hands up in the air and walked out on her already, regardless of the fact that she has a wonderful personality. Whatever you can do to provide her with a better shot at a loving forever home would be a huge plus for her in the long run.

I've taken her to vets, paid for tests, paid to redo the rabbit room floor, built up NIC panel walls, redone flooring again and again -- there's no telling how much time and money has gone into trying to get a handle on Penny's many little issues... I do sincerely hope that these bed pads make my life easier, at least bearable, with her bathroom habits. I just can't believe the extraordinary amount of effort it's taken me to live with this third rabbit.

I remember when I was all like, gung-ho about getting a 3rd bun. It was all sunshine and rainbows and I just really wanted to snuggle with another bun and get Kirby a friend, etc. Penny would have been absolutely perfect had she not come with her particular appetite and litter habits. I totally didn't know what I had signed up for and it's taght me a hugely valuable lesson about having pets. When I got Kirby, I thought it was difficult to get him to bond with me because he was extremely shy and skittish. When I got Toby I thought I had upped the challenge because Toby was a raving lunatic with a flair for passive aggressive explosions. And now Penny has to be the most problematic of them all. In hindsight, the challenges I had with Kirby and Toby were a walk in the park. 

These are experiences that no one can truly predict and tell you to prepare for. Even with what I know and what I've seen at the shelter, Penny was a whole new experience for me. I would have to think very, very carefully... the next time that GGMB bug bites me again!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Uh... I put the water bowl where Penny usually pees. And so she peed in the bowl. There was some that missed the bowl. But... why?


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh jeez she peed in the water bowl. I wonder why she likes peeing in that spot so much. 

Do you think a bigger litter box would do anything or would she just pee outside of it? Just throwing ideas out there.

That water bowl is cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Oh jeez she peed in the water bowl.Â Â  I wonder why she likes peeing in that spot so much.Â



LOL yeah, that's what I said too when I walked into the rabbit room and saw this. I can almost time when she does it too. Every morning after I walk into the rabbit room and check, it might be clean. I go wash up, get the bunny food ready to serve and when I walk back in, she's invariably peed in The Spot. I do not know why she feels compelled to do so. She pees in plenty other places too but she seems to take to peeing *there* when I wake up.



> Do you think a bigger litter box would do anything or would she just pee outside of it?Â  Just throwing ideas out there.


She has a huge litter box already. She has the biggest one I can find. There are some higher-side ones, but in terms of squattable square footage, this one is actually bigger. It's not that though. The litter box could be in a different place and she'd pee right outside of where the box is. It could be a clean box or a dirty box and she'd pee there too. No idea!


> That water bowl is cute!


And she defiled it. lol...


----------



## kirbyultra

Brand new towel put in yesterday and Penny already peed all over it about 4 times. Sigh. There's no stopping this girl. I wonder if she uses the litter box at all at night.

But... anyway... those of you on facebook can friend Toby. He has some exclusive pics he shares on his facebook and has requested that I not duplicate on Kirby's blog because... well, it's Kirby's blog. lol He's such a rebel. His latest awesome pic is one where we're all debating if he's hollerin' at me for some food, singing opera, or simply roaring in all his glory. :biggrin:

I will share just 1 though. I love this one... he looks so silly sleeping like a loaf. His pink lips are like an "o"


----------



## kirbyultra

I better stop talking about Penny's pee or else Kirby's blog is going to have close up shop!!! But before I do, here's one last picture of my last ditch effort to gain sanity with her bad litter habit. The bed pads I bought online came at lightning speed. I got them today and they look pretty durable. I am pretty impressed, but I just hope it helps with her stuff.






Here is the scroll that my husbunbun bought me from Tokyo. I looooove it. The bun sitting near the buns (lol) looks a lot like Toby in size and shape. It's now hanging in the living room, directly across from Toby's Chateau, so he can admire it daily :hearts:






I still have to buy a frame to put up the one I bought from Leith Petwerks. I am eager to decorate my apt like a true rabbit lady. :biggrin:

Now, hubby doesn't know about this, but here is a 3rd or 4th proof of the painting I am having done of Toby, as a gift for my husband's 30th birthday.

We had to go over the particular shades of brown on Toby's face, but I think now it's pretty spot on  What do you guys think??


----------



## JadeIcing

Awesome! Love it.


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't remember how we got into this conversation but my husbun and I were talking about what to do with our animals when they pass away. I said I'd definitely want to keep their ashes with me. And that when I die, I'd want to be cremated and then I'd want Kirby's ashes to be combined with mine, so we can spend eternity together. My husbun was surprised, and then he said that he wasn't surprised after thinking about it. LOL

And then today I realized that I never invited him. So I asked him, hey, when you die and I die, do you want to join me and Kirby? He said no, I don't want to intrude. LOLOLOL..... oops. So I asked him, "do you want to be with Toby?" and then he was like ehhh I don't want to talk about it. Aw.


----------



## kirbyultra

2.5 more days till vacation time     I'm gonna miss my fur babies sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs* They will be fine.


----------



## kirbyultra

I am in agreement with you. They will probably be fine. I will be the basket case. I. Am. Gripped. With. Fear. I don't know how I'm going to hold up for 18 days without my buns. I literally don't know if I can handle it. It's stressing me out so much right now. It's hard for me to look at them right now because I am anticipating the pain and my heart keeps sinking into my stomach.  I am just so worried about Toby. So worried Penny might do something crazy and my brother won't be home to stop her. Kirby might not have enough to eat. Would he think I left him? And will Toby be lonely? I'm feeling so guilty for planning this massive vacation.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm sorry. I'm sure they'll be fine. At least it's your brother watching them, so you can call and get lots of updates and stuff. 

I hope you enjoy your vacation. I'm sure you'll miss the bunnies and they'll miss you, but you'll be back with them again soon.


----------



## kirbyultra

I made my brother promise to give Toby lots of attention so he wouldn't feel lonely. Toby is a very smart bunny and tolerates a certain amount of boredom but once he's through, he starts to get into trouble doing things that can potentially harm him. I gave him a lot of info in very little time so I hope it all sunk in. He was told about pumpkin, simethicone, benebac. I hope that all this keeps the buns healthy just in case they start to go downhill since everybun is shedding again.

My brother suffers the allergies that I do too. Ragweed pollen is.high lately. Causing the two of us to be extra miserable while indoors with buns and hay. But he seems less worried than me, he likes the buns enough to take some suffering. I just hope he is ok. His allergies have always been worse than mine 

Kirby and Penny... I had a very heart to heart talk with Penny. Pleaded with her to behave for her uncle-slave. Begged her to.be on her best behavior, don't pull any new unforeseen stunts that would endanger herself or Kirby. Lastly, I asked her to be nice and take good care of Kirby. I didn't get much of a reaction from her but on the last one regarding Kirby, she seemed to "get it". She looked at me in the way a female only could. I know she cares for Kirby. She would love him and keep him happy while I was away. 

And Kirby... well, he didn't appear to know something was happening around him. I haven't been telling him the way I told Toby. I guess I didn't have the heart. I sat with him tonight, kissing him and petting the loose fur off his body. He didn't look sad, but he did this snuggly thing with his cheek against my hand that told me he loves me, and I know he'd miss me. Like a fool, I told him to play with Penny and to not let her do anything naughty, and not to join in her messiness. Smooch her lots and play... hope that he doesn't miss me too much. 

It's achy. It's really tough. I've spent everyday with them just about, since quitting my job and they've been my whole life for months. This 18 say thing is going to be so hard for me. I'm not sure if people reading this will think I'm some overdramatic loser or what, but I assure you everything I am writing is real and no exaggeration of my feelings for my rabbits. I love them more thn I can ever tell them. Sigh.


----------



## kherrmann3

Wow! Lots to catch up on! I have to say that the pictures of Kirby, Toby and Penny haven't changed much... Still ADORABLE!  I really like the painting of Sir Toby, too! The color looks perfect!  I hope Penny's pee-pee problems let up a little (or the incontinence pads help).


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't have a lot of time so I just wanted to post a little update. The cruise ship is moving and I'm going to lose reception soon. 

So, I fell kind of ill the first few days and it was completely miserable. Today is the first day I've felt mostly right. And of course what happens today? I pre-paid for a rafting trip. So I went rafting in 65 degree weather, and it was raining real hard. Haha, I've never gone rafting in the rain before!!! Well, I did it. I survived. And I hope I don't get sick again haha! Tomorrow I'll be in Portugal where the weather is supposedly warmer. So far I've been wearing my fleece jacket pretty much daily! And I almost didn't bring it with me on this trip, thinking that it'd be pretty warm in Europe. Yikes!

When I was sick in my room on the ship, I was pretty much depressed and homesick, bunsick, and completely feeling sorry for myself. I was a rotten wife to my hubby and totally awkward friend for the couple that we are traveling with. I feel bad about it now, but I just couldn't help it. I was really feeling like crud. But there was nothing to describe how far down in the dumps I was... and I missed Kirby soooo much. Just seeing him hop around in the webcam picture briefly lifted my spirits. At one point, I got reception but couldn't find Kirby and I couldn't stop crying -- ugh I'm such a freak. Kirby was just pooping in his litter box and I couldn't see him in the shadows. 

Just now I couldn't find Kirby again, but found him on the Pennypeep cam. LOL His butt was covering the lens so when I turned my browser to PennyPeep I just saw a whole window of shiny black fur and thought to myself "ah hah, I found Kirby!" It was soooo cute. I can see him breathing in and out  And then he started to groom his hindquarters and I saw his beautiful face briefly. *Sigh* He's so gorgeous. In the distance I also saw Penny grooming herself (a rare sight in itself LOL). I see Toby quite a bit on Tobykam, and he's usually in his chateau so I have no problem finding him. 

Their uncle tells me that Toby has been a perfect little bunner. Kirby has been good too. The only problem bun has been Penny LOL He now knows how it is to be a Penny slave... it's a lot of work. But I miss her too. I have quite a number of days of vacation left. I miss my bunnies dearly. But it helps to know that my dearest heart Kirby isn't lonely since he has his companion bun with him. And Toby doesn't look sad. He naps during his normal nap time. His uncle has the TV on most of the night so he watches TV from the party deck  

Well, that's all for me. Hope that the rest of my vacation goes better and that I'll have more updates.


----------



## Dragonrain

Glad the bunnies are okay, but I'm sorry you where sick! Being sick on vacation sucks.

I hope you're feeling better and are able to enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## kirbyultra

I had a dream last night that I called Penny "Pan Pan". And in my dream I called her that because apparently her middle name is "Anne". 

Penelope+Anne = Panne

Pan Pan. Haha! :biggrin:






To-to!





Kirb Kirb


----------



## kherrmann3

lol The picture of Toby looks like he's thinking, "Not again..." Poor Kirby! He has such a nice, flat head to perch things on top of. I think he deserves a smooch on his flat little head when you get back!  Pan-pan! I love it!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I had a dream last night that I called Penny "Pan Pan". And in my dream I called her that because apparently her middle name is "Anne".
> 
> Penelope+Anne = Panne



Maybe you should listen to your dream. Maybe if you called her Pan Pan or Penelope Anne she would stop her piddling on the floor. 

Just thoughts....


----------



## kirbyultra

Thats a good ida. I fully intend to call her Pan Pan when I come back 
I am going to smooch Kirby like ka-ray-zee when I get back, promise!!! And Toby and Ms. Penelope Anne!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You love up on your buns? That would be a first!


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> You love up on your buns? That would be a first!


Most neglected bunnies on the forum.....:wiggle


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You love up on your buns?Â  That would be a first!
> 
> 
> 
> Most neglected bunnies on the forum.....:wiggle
Click to expand...

OH, absolutely guilty... my bunnies are so beyond neglected that they're practically dead bunny flopped in sadness!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hi everyone, I'm officially back. And yeah, I'm back early. I should have known it wasn't allowed to be away from my slave duties for such a long period of time... 

Long story short, I got really ill during my trip. Two trips to the hospital later, I was feeling no better. The kicker was that one of the medications I was given abroad gave me an unbelievable allergic reaction and at that point it became 100% clear to me that I had to turn around and go home. I never made it to Italy, the country I most wanted to spend time. I did make it to The Netherlands, Belgium, France, Spain and Gibraltar (UK).

So, I had a really rough time to say the least, and it was a lot of money... wasted... but when I look back on the places I've seen and things I've done, I don't regret going. I will see you one day, Italia, make no mistake! 

My husband was absolutely wonderful throughout the whole ordeal. He was so helpful and supportive. I am pretty sure I was certifiably insane at some point because I hadn't slept for days and I was in so much pain. I must have been a monstrous patient. But he stuck by me and took care of me the way that he could. :hearts

I went from airport to the doctor. The doc did some tests and I need to wait for results but she gave me meds to manage the allergic reaction, and I begged her for strong pain medication. She tried to send me away with Tylenol and Ibuprofen but I pleaded... I've been taking 600 mg of ibuprofen twice a day, and at night I tried taking sleeping pills. But I couldn't sleep more than 2 or 3 hours at a time. The pain was just too much. She finally prescribed Vicodin. I've never taken it before, but at that very moment... as I was in the peak of my pain and my sanity was quickly evaporating and I was mentally and physically exhausted beyond comprehension... I get it. I get why people get addicted to pain medication. 

For a moment in time I stood in Dr. House's shoes. Vicodin gave me rest. It gave me a chance to sleep, a chance to slow down, a chance to not worry. I was stuck in bed because the medication made me so nauseous if I stood up or even sat up. But in bed, I was happily cloudy. I slept for almost 24 hours. I hadn't eaten in about two days. Ugh. What a horror. This morning when I finally regained a part of myself, I stopped taken the Vicodin and tried to put my life back together. I'd been home but have totally ignored the buns. My brother is still here bunnysitting while my husband babysat me. I am still pretty nauseous... but I'm not in pain anymore  I ate lunch. I showered. I did laundry. I'm trying to take it easy though. I vacuumed a little but the buns are still a furry mess. 

The buns don't really remember me. Toby sort of does I think. Kirby is scared of me, treating me like a stranger.    I will work on it when I feel better.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh wow...so sorry you had such a rough time! I hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Wow! What a busy "vacation" you had! I'm sorry to hear that you got so sick and had that allergic reaction.  Did they find out what it was? Or are you waiting for the results to come back? I hope that they figure it out soon so you can be back to your old self again so you can go brush those bunnies!  

:hug: Feel better soon!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

WOW!:shock: What a trip, it sucks getting ill away from the comfort of home. I hope you get well soon, as I am sure rabbit royalty waits for no one.


----------



## myheart

So sorry to hear about your trip. I do hope you feel better soon. 

Personally, I think I would make myself sick if I had to leave my fur-kids for any length of time, even if it werefor enjoyment. No one could take care of them like I do...  So needless to say, it's been years since I was away from the house for an entire weekend. I'm lucky I manage a four- or six-hour drive to pick-up an new foster-bun, or drop a foster-bun off for adoption. Hmmmm... come to think of it.... those arethe only reasons I drive anywhere... So sad..... :rollseyes

:sickbunny: Feel better.....


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah I know, it's really tough to peel away from the fur babies. I mean, it was just one of those trips that I had to take... I know I'd never go to those places (except Italy) for any other reason. So right or wrong, I went... I'm conflicted about whether I had a good time lol... but, I have to say that the places I went to were really fabulous. When I look back on the pictures I took (and there were many!) I only see the beauty, none of the pain that I was going through. So I'm sure as time goes by and I look back on the memory of this vacation, I will only remember how wonderful it was. 

I called to ask when the results would be in and they said it takes at least a week. Erk, so I don't know why the doctor told me to call on Friday. But whatever! The doctor gave me stuff to treat my symptoms so that life would be bearable in the meantime but I have to get the results to find out what was wrong. I'm doing 500 times better than I was on Monday though. Today is the first day I've been able to get up and be out of bed. Being on bed rest was fine when I was drugged up on Vicodin but without being somewhat sedated, bed rest was torture for me! 

I got to observe my bunnies momentarily. One thing is definitely apparent. Kirby and Penny have gotten a lot closer. They lay side by side a lot. You can tell Penny seeks comfort in Kirby automatically. She likes to stick to him when she isn't sure. Kirby kind of bosses her around a little, but he adores her nonetheless. It's cute. But at the same time my heart clenches a little because I'm like, "ugh, Kirby should be loving me!!!"


----------



## JadeIcing

Funny you and I have different reations. I think thank god they are not as dependent on me. I still get love but feel no guilt for being busy.


----------



## kirbyultra

But Ali you have like 8 times more pets than I do probably. Less dependence on you is a good thing!

I am thankful that they found comfort in each other. Don't get me wrong, I'm not ungrateful. When I was away and saw them snuggling on my bunnycams I was so thankful that Kirby had a bondmate. You could tell he was happy and not kind of wasting away in boredom. He had a peaceful serenity, not the empty idleness look that he used to have most afternoons when he was alone and I was at work. I can tell. I'm not nuts! Any bun parent will tell ya they can tell the look is different. When I came back I kissed and hugged Pan Pan and thanked her for being so good to Kirby. She had promised me she would, and she did. She's still a very sweet girl, maybe even sweeter than before?! She seems to have locked in a place as the nondominant bun at this point. She loves Kirby and grooms him almost on demand. Kirby just sits and looks like a king enjoying his excess.


----------



## JadeIcing

True but even when our numbers are way down we still plan on bonded if we still have our own that is. Still debating that.


----------



## kirbyultra

Sad. I am very sad.

I think being away from the buns so long caused a sudden drop in my resistance to allergens in my home. Then because I was so ill and had so little sleep on vacation, came back so stressed out that my eczema is flaring up with a vengeance.

Every year around this time my eczema seems to develop a new and increasingly horrific way to torture me. I've had major symptoms since I was age 20, and I can literally tell you which year what lovely new thing eczema did to my skin. 

This year it's decided to attack my ears. Both my ears are red, itchy and burning like I stuck my head into a bee hive or something. It's absolutely infuriating. And there's nothing I can really do??? 

Ice numbs but only temporarily. Wet towel seemed to be nice but this evening the towel seemed to be a really bad idea because immediately after, my ears became more painful than they've been all day long. 

I saw my dermatologist today and she gave me another topical steroid but I mean, it's no instant relief. I would like to think that the use of it will shorten the overall length of this episode but it has not helped with the intensity of my problem at hand!!!!

And the worst part is being with my bunnies seems to make my ears flare up redder and more painfully. So after being on bed rest for the other thing nearly a week, now I have to deal with this eczema flare up, and I still cannot be with my buns   

I think I better slowly ease back into my bunny world. As soon as I could leave my bed, I ran to my buns and started to hug and kiss them and snorgle them and well... I think it's altogether been too stressful on my frail stupid body :X I think I better hang out in my bunny-free bedroom half the day and spend maybe half the day lingering in the living room with Toby and maybe just a few short 5 minute visits interacting with the buns themselves. It's so sad.

My brother left this evening and I had to take over feeding and cleaning the buns again. I started to sweep up stray poops when my ears started to sting like nuts and I did what I could before I started screaming and yelling and running outta the rabbit room like a complete lunatic. My dear husband helped me feed the buns this evening. I'm really distraught over this whole thing. 

I better not leave the buns for long periods of time ever again. My body doesn't adjust well. :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## kherrmann3

:hug: Sorry to hear that everything seems to be acting up at once.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> :hug: Sorry to hear that everything seems to be acting up at once.  Feel better soon.



:yeahthat:

I am sure King Kirby and the royal court understand.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks everyone. I am hanging in there. I want to say that the worst is over, but the remaining situation is that I have hives all over my body and ears, neck and face. It uh, hurts. I'm on some pretty powerful steroid medication to deal with it as well as antihistamines. I took the steroids for 1 day so far and what I found is that immediately after I took it, life is good. I was able to go out to see my doctor and get food for the buns and walk home without issue. But as it approaches night time, the angriness of my skin starts up again. All last night I was plagued by the hives that I thought I had finally gotten over. It wasn't until this morning when I took another pill that everything calmed down again. Ugh I don't know what to think. I hope I'm not completely dependent on this drug to keep the hives at bay because that's just not good in the long run!?

Another sad realization is that right now when I am not at home or I'm in my bedroom, I'm not as bothered as when I am sitting out in the living room with Toby or in the rabbit room with Kirby and Penny. Obviously, I have a bazillion more points of contact with allergens at the moment than normal because my skin is broken up in hives, but it still makes me sad to be reminded that my bunnies and their hay makes me so ill. 

I'm really, really sad. In retrospect, I wonder if I made a mistake adopting Penny. But in the last few weeks Kirby and Penny have gotten a lot closer and I couldn't possibly separate them now. It would be devastating for everyone involved


----------



## myheart

I don't think it was a mistake to try to make Kirby happy by adopting Penny. I know she has caused you some grief, but she makes your heart-bunny happy. 

I want so much to make my Ellie happy by finding her a bf to take care of her. I am almost desperate to find him. I apologize to Ellie almost everyday about not being able to make her happy. 

Then I wonder if I do find a bf for her, will I still have room to take in fosters. Would it be a mistake on my part to want to make her happy with all of my heart, only to turn away bunnies whowill "go to theback-room"because I don't have the room?Would Imiss out on some-bun as special as Andy Allen who was slated for later in the week if I hadn'tagreed to take him?

I know it isn't a good analogy because the buns and hay don't make me physically sick. But they do, especially Ellie, make me worry so much and, as Naturestee would tell you, make me a bit neurotic about their welfare. When I said that I don't go anywhere unless it's bunny related, I meant it. I haven't had a weekend away in nine years. Do I regret not going places and seeing things? Sometimes I do. But all of my bunnies, even Callie, are my little treasures. I don't think I would second guessthe adoption of any-bun, even Callie, because I did what I thought was right at the time. 

Anyhow.... Don't over-think your decision too much. Your goal was to make Kirby happy, and he is. I only hope I'll be able to make Ellie just as happy someday with room to spare for one needy fur-baby.


----------



## kirbyultra

September 22, 2010 - An Announcement

Yeah, I think I must've posted it in the depth of my sadness, and in my sad mental and physical state... I was feeling well enough to tolerate some play time with buns yesterday and I gotta say, Kirby and Penny were having such a ball. Kirby has a lot of fun exploring, but nothing like when he hangs out with Penny. And Penny, normally a lazy lump found snoozing under the desk, lit up and really had a lot of fun. You could tell she had that sparkle of curiosity in her eyes. I don't know if I could give that up. 

My husband got really stuffed up because he ended up taking care of the buns for about a week almost exclusively. Mind you, he did litter boxes, fed hay, veggies and pellets, and did the nightly corralling of the buns. He didn't even do any of the pooper scooping or massive vacuuming which I ended up doing every moment I felt well enough to tackle the task. And he was complaining like nuts! His throat is all scratchy and nose is stuffy. I can understand the frustration, but he was all like "we need to move. We need a house where the buns are segregated and we have a place to be away from them for health's sake."

Now I don't disagree with that. Certainly in the long run we can't be holed up in this apartment in the city. To be honest, I don't like kids and I don't look forward to the day I have one. It's just a thing, I don't enjoy babies and I enjoy kids even less. Teenagers? OH please, I hated myself during my teenage years! But anyway, given my allergies and my husband's allergies, any child of ours would be in for a doozy and it wouldn't be right to put a newborn through what we go through. So some day we're going to have to take some extreme measures to create a "safe haven" away from the bunnies. Like maybe a bunny-free second floor of the home or something like that. 

But right now... I'm just not ready. I like where we are. Besides, my husband hasn't commuted a day in his life and moving out of the city would mean a major commute (1 hr + each way perhaps) to work every day. I think he's just talking out of frustration as well. I think when I feel a lot better I'll get the housekeeping up to snuff in the apartment and it won't be as harsh on the allergies. And I'll take over all the bun work of course. (Although it was a hoot to see him get all upset over all the stuff Penny does to keep him busy. He finally knows why I get so frenzied over her!)

Um, and then he keeps talking about getting Toby a friend. I'm like are you out of your MIND? Penny is such a handful and a half. I can't imagine getting another bun who's even half a Penny's worth of work. Not to mention the ALLERGIES? Hello? He's clearly not thinking straight :biggrin:

So what does this all mean? Well, here's what I am thinking.......... and I might be crazy for saying this. But I think if we're going to stay where we are and keep 3 buns and be able to contain the bunny and hay in a smaller amount of space (i.e. reclaim the living room for humans), there's only 1 solution.

I'm going to try to bond Toby to Kirby and Penny. I'm going to try for a trio. 

:dutch


----------



## myheart

Whew...! At least there is one other person out there who doesn't gush over babies... I don't mean to make it sound bad, but babies do nothing for me. It was actually difficult to tell a guy who has kids that his kids are a deal-breaker because I don't feel the need to parent someone elses offspring and that I don't intend to have any of my own. I just don't have the gush-factor...

Now, take that cute little baby bulldog I saw at the vet office the other day...!!! There, that's a baby for ya!! She was all wiggly and snortie, and just a ball of fun!  The lady was lucky she was able to leave with her dog because she could have easily jumped into my car by mistake. 

You could try a trio, but don't be disappointed if Kirby feels the need to protect Penny rather than include him in the fun. Kirby will still be the deciding factor because he is top-bun.

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

I don't like babies either. I baby sat my niece when she was only a week old every day for two weeks, and it was disgusting! I'm a little more partial to kids - like once they are old enough to be potty trained, but before they develop horrible attitudes. Chris and I have kind of gone back and forth about whether or not we want to have children, but as it stands right now I don't really see it happening. 

Good luck if you try for a trio! Bonding a trio, from my experiences, is not the same as a pair. The dynamics of a trio seem so much more complex then when you only have two. There are more things to worry about, and it's not as easy to accomplish. That's all from my experience with it just with my current three. I still consider them a trio I guess, but it's kind of more like a love triangle. Both of the boys love Berry, but just seem to tolerate each other at this point. I still separate my boys when I'm not around to keep an eye on things, and I know that if we ever lost Berry, there's no way the boys would stay together as a pair. Berry is the glue that holds the trio together.


----------



## JadeIcing

Bonding can happen. Wyatt used to be a pain in the rear with the boys and now look.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, I know this is going to be a huge undertaking. One which I will have to approach when I am really ready to open that barrel of nasty. As pairs go, Penny and Kirby's bonding sessions were really tame and yet still I was a total basketcase for a month. Toby is a really aggressive bun towards other buns and his recent through-the-bars interaction with the other two have proved consistent with his past bonding attempts w/ Kirby.

I think I have heard that when attempting a trio you should do the dominant bun of the pair with the 3rd bun. Ehh... Kirby and Toby all over again seems like a counterproductive step since I've tried it so many times. But then again these buns have grown and they are different from the last time I tried. Their territorial landscapes are different as well so maybe something else will happen this time around. I just need to keep it short and sweet and try not to *_lose my mind_*! I am almost certain that Penny & Toby bondings will not go any better, but I think the potential for disaster is less with them. Penny doesn't have the nervous defensive quality that Kirby does. Toby tends to pick out the anxiety in a bun!

I think that if I can successfully bond them (which could take months...) then I can move Toby's condo back into the rabbit room. I'd have to probably chuck the existing computer desk that's in the rabbit room. The good thing that is different than the last time I considered chucking the desk is that now my husband has a mac mini and my desktop is dead anyway, so we are ok with a smaller desk out in the living room where Toby's condo is right now. And ultimately what that'll do for us is contain MOST of the rabbity allergens and whatever else that ails me, in just ONE room. Certainly, we can let the buns out to the living room for binky play time but at least Toby's cottony fur and his hay won't be constantly attacking the living room. 

The idea I'm after is to make the space livable for us humans. Having been so ill these past 2 weeks, it really is a pain to be holed up in the 1 bedroom that is bunny-free. There's just got to be a better way. 

Question: Why can't I put Toby in the rabbit room anyway, but just lock him in the condo? I've basically had that setup in the past. Toby and Kirby with side by side pens. Toby hated Kirby with a stinkin' passion and it made him so unhappy and aggressive. I'd rather keep him in the living room in peaceful solitude until one day hopefully, he accepts the pair as friends. 

I can almost be certain that if it happens, Toby will be top bunny. But I'm not a rabbit so I can't tell for sure! :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

PICTURE TIME!!! First buns, then me  [_As if anyone comes to Kirby's blog to see pictures of moi :rollseyes_] These are the same pics as I posted on Facebook, btw.
Pictures of Kirby and Penny scampering in and around the cottontail cottage






Peek-A-Boo! Hi mommy!





















Kirby grooming Penny in the cottage





You can see my beautiful boy's shed lines. Poor baby.





BINKY!



















Two bunny butts!





Sir Toby lounging on his courtyard without a care in the world


----------



## kirbyultra

*Explorations of Europe*

Amsterdam, The Netherlands





Brugges, Belgium





On the cruise ship, enjoying caffeinated liquid goodness





The temperature heats up in Vigo, Spain





Lisbon, Portugal





Gibraltar, UK





The famed La Segrada Familia Roman Catholic church, in Barcelona, Spain


----------



## JadeIcing

Love all the pictures.


----------



## aquamoonbeam

Aw the pics from your trip are great! I wouldn't have been able to tell you were sick if you hadn't written about it lol. And Penny's little white foot is too cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

aquamoonbeam wrote:


> Aw the pics from your trip are great! I wouldn't have been able to tell you were sick if you hadn't written about it lol.



LOL - Thanks! I was thinking the SAME thing when I was going through my pics when I got home! Boy, I sure know how to play it down! I remember when I told my hubby to snap the pics to gimme a sec while I put on a smile. :coolness:

But I can tell on the days I felt super lousy because inevitably I would have a lot fewer pics from that city. When I felt less lousy, I'd try to frame a better shot, get more angles, make sure the lighting was good... 

I brought both my DSLR and my point-and-shoot. On the lousier days I'd just tote the point-and-shoot and say to heck with it. Those pictures of the sights were usually less fantastic lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good luck with the bonding.

Those are great pictures of the bunnys and of your trip.


----------



## Dragonrain

Amazing pictures! I actually also looked at a lot of your pictures on facebook - so awesome! I hope that someday I get the chance to travel - if I can part with my furbabies for long enough!

Much luck with the bonding! Kirby, Penny, and Toby would make a cute trio! 

That's too bad that you can't move Toby's condo into the room that the other two are in, but keep them separate. I think being forced pretty much to constantly see and smell each other really helped progress the bonding with Ziggy and Barnaby.

I really like that all my bunnies are in one room. I don't think I'd like having bunny cages in other areas of the apartment too. This way, all the bunny stuff is confined to one area.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, I totally miss having my boys in one room. For my benefit anyways. Honestly, if I had been able to get Toby a condo at the time and Kirby in his existing condo, we probably could have made it work. It's just that at _that_ time, both of us had desktop computers and it took up so much real estate in the rabbit room. 

Strictly speaking, I could move Toby in right now with some furniture shifting. But I can't get over how much happier and approachable he is out in the living room, not having to deal with "rivals" all day long. Before he moved out, Toby used to be such a naughty boy and he was not sweet at all. He was constantly high strung and nutty and I gotta be honest, I had a hard time loving him. I don't want to shock him again by putting him back when he is not ready, meaning, bonded to the other two. That's if he ever does. 

For now I am just vacuuming pretty much every day. Believe it or not between his condo and the living room carpet, I get a full Dyson vacuum canister's worth of fur DAILY. Ugh.

I am generally doing better today than earlier in the week. One of the dermatologists I saw gave me a wrong diagnosis and led me astray in treatment. This resulted in me further damaging the skin on my ears, neck and the edge of my face. While the rest of the skin on my body is healing from the hives, from the neck up I am in excruciating pain. It's tolerable during the day. But at night when I have to lie on my back and sleep, the act of lying there rubs the irritated skin and I cannot sleep. Last night I woke up screaming because it hurt so much (scared the pants off my hubby!) The doctor gave me something that should knock me out... but I am doubtful because of the sheer amount of pain... Ugh. Wrong diagnoses = suck.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm sorry about the problems you had with the doctor, and hope you're feeling better soon!

I hear ya about the vacuuming! I vacuum a ton, and no matter how often I do it, I'm always amazed at the amount of fur it picks up. Yuck! I'm just glad the vacuum picks it up I guess - better than having it all over the apartment.

Ah well each rabbit is different. If Toby is more stressed out being in the room with the others, it sounds like it's probably best for him to keep him in the living room until they get along better. My bunnies are kind of the opposite - there was an adjustment period for sure, when neither of my boys where all that happy after I moved them to the same room. But after the initial week or so, they calmed down and went back to acting normal. Barnaby is much calmer with the other rabbits in the room - even before he was bonded to them, just having them in the same room really seemed to make him feel more secure.


----------



## hln917

Glad you're doing better. That should be interesting to bond Toby with Kirby and Penny. Good luck. That would be great if you can just contained them all in one room. Sebastian stays in our bedroom 24/7 but the door is open for him to come out after all the other buns are put away. However when we have that rare overnight visitor, we keep him in the bedroom with the door close and I have my inhaler near by. 

Love the pictures of your trip. That was alot of cities you visited. I'm probably the only one in the company who has never visited Amsterdam yet. They raised the taxes a couple of years agoand that botched the plan. One day perhaps. That reminds me I have to renew my passport.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yea, it's amazing how much the vacuum reveals about our human living spaces! One thing I hate is emptying out the vacuum... iiick. 

I did litter boxes yesterday and when I checked in later in the night, Penny had completely tore up everything and there was litter all around. I was sooooo peeved. I threw the mesh wire basket on the litter box and just left it. I didn't even bother to clean up the litter box. What's the point? 

So today I forgot what she did but she made me mad again so I picked her up to ask her what's up? While I had her in my arms I started to pluck off her loose fur. Then it led to a full blown grooming session. I combed an entire trash can full of her fur. FULL! I looked at her and was amazed she was not half her size lol I cannot believe how much loose fur she had on her. I grabbed up Kirby and tried to groom him too. Apparently Kirby's only shedding guard fur so it was near impossible to get it off with a comb. So while I had him, I smooched him up and then let him scamper.

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love the pictures of your trip. That was alot of cities you visited. I'm probably the only one in the company who has never visited Amsterdam yet. They raised the taxes a couple of years agoand that botched the plan. One day perhaps. That reminds me I have to renew my passport.


OH yeah that reminds me I gotta update my passport. It still doesn't have my married name lol

Amsterdam is really awesome. Loved it there. Hubby tells me almost every day how he misses Amsterdam. How did Amsterdam's taxes affect you though? :?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad things are improving for you and the buns.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks, Dave. It's good to be back... even if it's only 90%.

I groomed Pan Pan yesterday and today I did some reconstruction in the bunny room again. I got all furry so I figured I might as well groom poor Toby, who's been shedding like crazy. He hasn't shed this bad in a while. I pulled off a whole trash can of his fur. Then when I took the furbuster out and did more deep grooming, it almost scared me how much fur came out. Poor boy was long overdue for a defuzzing. I couldn't believe there was any bunny left after all the fur that came off! He cooperated, likely knowing it was good for him. Toby is generally pretty bothered by his fur so I think he knew I was a necessary evil lol. He was a real good boy and sat through the entire thing. I even cleaned his scent glands. That's one thing I don't wanna do again soon. It staaaaaank!!! I only did it because his urine has been getting stronger and stronger in recent months. Next month Toby's gonna have another guest roommate so it's best if he didn't stink.

Kirby is ever so sweet. He and I are rebonding after my sick leave from the royal bunny service. He still loves me, I know he does :hearts:

So I didn't know this but apparently the xpen I bought for Kirby nearly 2 years ago is completely configurable. I thought the thing was welded and a done deal until one day a nut from the bottom popped off. Turns out if I am determined, I can unscrew the panels and reconfigure the# and the pattern of the panels if I wanted. Would've been good to know this a long time ago!!! But I swapped the panels around so that the step-through doorway of the pen was in a place that was actually useful! And in addition I swapped a regular panel off to the end so that I no longer have to use 6 NIC panels as a makeshift door for Penny's nighttime enclosure. Her space is symmetrical once again!! I will get a pic to show what I mean later on. I'm such a dork because i'm so proud of this little achievement lol - I'm so happy to have a doorway again into Kirby's world!


----------



## Kitty88

Helen: I found this thing,maybe it would help with your hay allergies to some extent?

http://www.wabbitworks.net/hay_buffet_prodinfo.htm

It's pretty pricey, but it holds three pounds of hay!!! And it gathers most of the dust that usually falls when you grab a handful so there probably wouldn't be as much dust in the air. Maybe less actual contact with hay would be easier on you and your husband. I have to imagine filling a giant hay box once a week would be much better than doing it daily.


----------



## MILU

Hi Helen

I hope everything's cool at the Rabbit Nation!
I bought a new pack of pellets for MILU, of a brand that I hadn't bought before, and there's a bunny in the pic that looks just like Penny, every time I look at MILU's pack of pellets I remember her... it's such a cute bunny in the pic... 

Talking about passports, I want to get a new one too. I want to go to the USA for Halloween but I'm still not sure if I'll go. MILU's issues seem to be "under control" for now, but maybe it's because I already know how to recognize the 1st signs and act fast when he gets "weird", what has been happening, but thank God I seem to have took care of all the issues in time. I'm afraid that, if I travel, my family won't recognize the signs of his issues and he may get worse... I've been working like a crazy person though, and gathering some money to be able to travel... I need a good vacation!
Would it be too selfish if I traveled for 1 month?


----------



## MILU

kirbyultra wrote:


> I had a dream last night that I called Penny "Pan Pan". And in my dream I called her that because apparently her middle name is "Anne".
> 
> Penelope+Anne = Panne
> 
> Pan Pan. Haha! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To-to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirb Kirb



These pics are so cute! I love Kirby's with the basket!! Are you feeling better already?


----------



## kirbyultra

Hi Vivian. Glad to see you back checking in. And Milu sounds like he is doing alright too. I'm so glad he has no further dental issues!

Yeah I am feeling almost normal now. My discomfort is now isolated to nighttime. I can go out for a decent amount of time without the remaining hives bothering me. It took a whole 10 days to get from the peak of my reaction to "almost normal". This is the most severe allergic reaction I've ever had. I am glad it wasn't a bunny-induced one.

I felt normal enough to play my Starcraft game today too so I am happy. Kirby and Penny were trying to distract me by being suuuuper cute. It was killing me because I was in the midst of battle when my husband came into the room and said "aw look". Kirby and Penny were BOTH wedged under the willow tent, with their heads angled towards each other and bodies flat on the ground. It was soooo adorable. Then Kirby got up and started to lick Penny's head too. 

Clearly, they were trying to get my attention and not pleased that I was not giving it to them. Later on, I took off my headset from the game and went out to get a glass of water. I came back less than a minute later to find the headset half dangling off my desk, half dead on the floor. King Kirby executed my headset  Well, I guess I had it coming  

Toby is still shedding like mad even after all the grooming. If his last molt was any indication, I could be going through his furriness stage for quite a while! But his head seems to have finished. He has a very cute handsome face again (instead of looking shaggy and fuzzy). 

I was originally going to have Japanese noodles for lunch but on the way there I saw an Indian food restaurant that I've been wanting to try. Hubby and I stopped in but they are only open for lunch Monday-Friday so we were out of luck. Then we decided to go to Rosa Mexicana for lunch instead. I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about this place. I think it depends on what you order. They do have some good things but some of the items were really iffy. The guacamole is really fantastic, which they make fresh table-side for you. The tortilla soup was a little less than ok for me. But the Puebla sandwich (grilled chicken with some kind of spiced coleslaw, avocado, tomato and Swiss cheese) was totally awesome. It was served with sweet potato fries and they're the best sweet potato fries I've ever had. Hubby had a beef and shrimp "stew" served with their signature spiced rice and refried beans. He seemed to think it was ok but it wasn't spicy as advertised. Anyway I only ate half the sandwich and took the rest home. But it filled me up so much that I didn't even feel hungry tonight. I guess I have a good lunch in store for tomorrow.

I've been having so much fun getting out of the apartment this weekend that I sorta pushed veggie-buying off the side. So sue me, it's the first weekend I've enjoyed all month, pain-free. I ended up getting romaine hearts at Costco (which isn't exactly cost efficient when it comes to veggies, but it's not as bad as buying romaine from NY supermarkets). And parsley at Whole Foods. The salads are gonna be a little plain this week but they love romaine and parsley anyway so I'm sure nobunny will mind.

Finally, I bought some binder clips at Staples and some hooks as well. The binder clips are to hold Penny's pee-pad in place. That little naughty girl digs up her pee pad, and then pees on the flooring. It's like she knows how to best piss me off! So the binder clips are to lock down the pad... The hooks are for the bun bun artwork. I finally bought a poster frame from Target that will fit my "falling bunny" poster that I got from Leith Petwerks. I hung it up in the living room, and moved the Japanese moon bunny scroll to the bedroom. 

My husband loved the painting of Toby, which I had someone paint for his birthday present. He liked it so much that he wants me to get the artist to paint our other buns. Once we get a whole set, he wants to hang them all up in the living room. Soon my whole apartment will be adorned with bunny goods. Mind you, my apartment had no art or photos of us or anything of the sort in it for the two years we've lived here. If a stranger walked into the apartment today they would have no idea what the humans look like but they'd know some rabbits lived here.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kitty88 wrote:


> Helen: I found this thing,maybe it would help with your hay allergies to some extent?
> 
> http://www.wabbitworks.net/hay_buffet_prodinfo.htm
> 
> It's pretty pricey, but it holds three pounds of hay!!! And it gathers most of the dust that usually falls when you grab a handful so there probably wouldn't be as much dust in the air. Maybe less actual contact with hay would be easier on you and your husband. I have to imagine filling a giant hay box once a week would be much better than doing it daily.


In theory it's a great idea. I almost bought into it but then I looked at the testimonial pics and it seems like all those buns are well behaved little critters. Um, not mine. Penny, for instance, is NOTORIOUS for yanking out hay to places it does not belong. With a huge box of nearly unlimited hay, she'll likely pull it all out of the opening so that there is a giant 3lb pile of hay on the floor next to an empty $75 box. :X Kirby sometimes does the yank too but only if I've positioned the rack badly and he can't easily access it. It looks like with this box, the buns have to stretch their necks up a little to get the hay. I'm pretty sure both Kirby and Penny will be pulling out wads of it!! :grumpy:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad your feeling good enough to get out of the apartment and to play your game, until the king sabotaged you headphones.


----------



## kirbyultra

I've been a lousy slave today. I woke up late, had an early lunch, took a nap, and then went to feed shelter buns. Not much focus in my own royal buns. My husbunbun played with Toby today though. Toby likes being chased short distances. I think he likes to think he has outrun us or out-hid us. He binkies as he runs and it's so funny to watch. We first discovered he liked being chased when we has to shoo him out of the rooms he shouldn't be playing in. He would have so much fun dashing in the opposite direction. Naughty kid.

Kirby and Penny made lots of noise binking in their own room too. Penny always makes a huge racket when she binkies because she lacks grace. There's just no other way to say it.  But they had themselves a time. 

The weather today totally sucked. I enjoy an overcast day every now and again but this level of sopping humidity along with a whole day of drizzly boredom is just icky. All the hay in the racks got limp. Gross. Not even Penny would eat it. Now that's saying something. Hope tomorrow isn't as humid.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's only been 3 days since I last groomed Toby. I grabbed him for another salon session today. Another garbage can full of Toby's cotton fluff. Toby's molt rate is pretty unbelievable. Toby has more fur than the other two buns and he's only half their size. His fluffiness is astonishing! At the end, Toby bit me and ran away... so I suppose we'll finish another day. He looks a lot less shaggy after I groom him but I know in another couple days we'll be doing this all over again. I wish he kept his coat longer. He spends months growing it and not enough months with it on!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you mean about brushing, when I brush Rudy, I end up with enough fur to make another rabbit.


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck getting through them molting again. I think everyone with rabbits knows what you're going through. It's crazy how much fur can come of off a tiny little bunny! Two of mine have both been molting for awhile. With my luck, as soon as they stop, the third one will start up. They always seem to conspire against me.


----------



## kirbyultra

I never have a super hard time with Kirby's fur because it's a satin coat. Penny has a lot of fur, but it's really not as dense and fluffy as Toby's. Toby's fur is just nuts! I always have enough to make little baby fur bunnies... Penny and Kirby started this molt at the same time, but it has slowed down. It's as if they're taking a little break. Toby started about the same time but he hasn't slowed down at all!


----------



## kirbyultra

Picture time

Kirby always looks so cute with his ears down.





Gotta get that itch...
This is one of those pictures that I like to point to when I theorize that Kirby is a dutch/mini satin mix. He has little white spots on the bottoms of his feet which parallel the white coverings on dutch bun feet. And his white zigzag stripe looks kind of like a miniature white neck on a dutch. And his little white bunny lips could be a misplacement of the blaze. He's such a cutie. I love every little thing about my Kirby! :hearts:





Caught having a snack





Snuggle time after dinner





Here are the pics of Kirby and Penny snuggling under the willow tent while I was gaming... how can I concentrate with THIS going on 5 feet away??









I was doomed to lose that game.


----------



## kherrmann3

Yes, yes you were. I love how bun-buns are the best distractors ever! I have had to force myself to not do my homework in the same room as my crew!  Cute pictures!


----------



## Dragonrain

Adorable pictures!!

How's the litter box with the storage thing (not sure what it's called sorry) working out for you? I think I'll need to invest in some new litter boxes soon - I want to try to use some kind of a grate or something to keep the bunnies feet out of the litter. Berry and Ziggy spend so much time sitting in the boxes that their feet are always stained.


----------



## kirbyultra

The mesh wire container? Yeah it works out really well, gets the job done but..... problem is it's really difficult to clean. Ok, not "difficult" as it is annoying! The mesh wire makes it pretty dingy to clean. Sometimes even urine can get cohesive enough for it to stick inside of the little holes  But, it definitely keeps them out of the poop and urine below. Depends on your litter box size - it might not be a perfect fit. I'd experiment and buy a few different sizes to see what works. Container store - it's the ELFA line of products.


----------



## Kitty88

kirbyultra wrote:


> Kitty88 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Helen: I found this thing,maybe it would help with your hay allergies to some extent?
> 
> http://www.wabbitworks.net/hay_buffet_prodinfo.htm
> 
> It's pretty pricey, but it holds three pounds of hay!!! And it gathers most of the dust that usually falls when you grab a handful so there probably wouldn't be as much dust in the air. Maybe less actual contact with hay would be easier on you and your husband. I have to imagine filling a giant hay box once a week would be much better than doing it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> In theory it's a great idea. I almost bought into it but then I looked at the testimonial pics and it seems like all those buns are well behaved little critters. Um, not mine. Penny, for instance, is NOTORIOUS for yanking out hay to places it does not belong. With a huge box of nearly unlimited hay, she'll likely pull it all out of the opening so that there is a giant 3lb pile of hay on the floor next to an empty $75 box. :X Kirby sometimes does the yank too but only if I've positioned the rack badly and he can't easily access it. It looks like with this box, the buns have to stretch their necks up a little to get the hay. I'm pretty sure both Kirby and Penny will be pulling out wads of it!! :grumpy:
Click to expand...


LOL, that's a very good point. I'm sure if I tried to stick that thing in Kashi's cage, I'd come back a few minutes later to find a chubby bunny butt hanging out of the opening and Kashi face first in the hay.


----------



## kirbyultra

So, Penny has been even more naughty than usual, believe it or not. She must know I am mad because she runs away when she sees me. Yeah, she better run! 

I heard her grunting at Kirby today when Kirby stuffed his head under her. LOL! I guess she just wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Bunny parents

Ahhhh,lovely bunnies :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

October 3, 2010

A Penelope Anne Bunneh Special

Getting a smooch from her sweetheart, King Kirby.






Penny gets a pedicure





Pan Pan getting dolled up with a barrette





Pan Pan tops off with a lettuce hat





:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, I guess nobody is a big fan of Miss Penny Anne. But eh I know RO is pretty slow this weekend. 

So I posted on Facebook that I was trying to train Penny to sit in my lap. I am doing it by feeding her while she's on my lap. And since she eats pretty much all day long, I've been spending the better part of the weekend just sitting in her pen feeding her. She is not sitting willingly on my lap of course, so I had to pick her up and put her there. She is so not happy about it. She's been basically grunting at me ALL weekend. I've never heard so much noise come out of a rabbit. She's REAL passionate about her food, so me putting obstacles in her way really frustrated her. BUT guess what? After 2 days I think she's starting to get it. 

Tonight she started understanding that at a minimum if she wants a morsel of food (other than hay which she is free fed) she has to at least lean her front paws on my leg. She sat for most of her feeding tonight willingly with no prompt from me other than holding her plate.

Lots of grooming, lots of petting this weekend. Tons and tons of rabbit fur all over the place. My vacuum was my best friend this weekend. Toby is finally done shedding MOST of his cotton fuzz. I tried busting the fur off him again today but I had a hard time, which means his coat is pretty thin. I saw a lot of the shiny new fur on him (it shimmers!) so he could be turning the corner on his molt. Penny is still slowly working on hers. A lot of thick fuzz came off her. Kirby is still slowly going about it the way he always does, but he started up again after a slowdown of shed-line the last week or 2. All my buns are going through it at different phases. I am still vacuuming daily. 

While I was petting Kirby and Penny simultaneously, I just thought they were so good and deserved a little treat. They haven't had treats in about a month because of the molt. So I pulled out the bag of freeze dried carrots and Kirby went nutso. I haven't seen him this eager and move his bunny butt so fast in a long time! Penny was reluctant because of all the training this weekend, but she eventually came around. Then I was being attacked by both bunnies for the treat bag. I fended them off, set the bag on high ground, and petted their heads. Kirby somehow got his head tucked on my feet, with Penny's head firmly stacked on top of it, and I was petting Penny's head. So he was totally soaking up the girl action. Sheesh what a royal bun.

I did get to watch that Social Network movie. I enjoyed it a bunch more than I expected! It's worth seeing. 

:dutch


----------



## Bunny parents

:inlove: How sweet Penny is !! Wish I could hold my girl like you did


----------



## kherrmann3

Love the veggie hats on Pan-Pan!  Such a beautiful hat! I bet Kirby really liked her with that on!


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, all my buns have bunspaces now:

King Kirby: http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=16185
Penelope Anne: http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=16200
Sir Tobias: http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=16206


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures, so cute.


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny parents wrote:


> :inlove: How sweet Penny is !! Wish I could hold my girl like you did


Thanks! Penny is super easy to handle. Aside from her HORRID litter habits, Penny would make any new bunny owner think bunnies were an easy pet to handle. I think she doesn't know she's a rabbit.:?


----------



## kherrmann3

Do you think she's incontinent or just a little stinker?


----------



## kirbyultra

Little bit of both I suspect. She definitely knows when she needs to poop. After three days of training her to eat out of my lap, she knows when she needs to poop because that's when she inevitably hops out of my lap and does her business. But she's a STINKER because she doesn't always go in the litter box even when she knows she's gotta go. She habitually urinates in the same corner right next to her litter box. I now line her entire pen with incontinence bed pads (machine washable) to make my life easier and so she won't get her feet wet all the time. She DOES pee in the litter box half the time. She's a tough one. Not very bright, but not dumb enough. lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

Picture of the happy couple, sadly separated during the night. They don't often sit next to each other at night. Most of the time Kirby does his own thing and Penny lays around facing the other way. Eventually Kirby makes his way up to the royal chamber and snoozes till morning. So this was picture worthy. I wish I had my better camera. These shots aren't so great.






Top View




For those unaware, Kirby and Penny are a bonded pair who sleep separately at night. Penny is a food monster so I have to separate them to make sure Kirby gets time to eat hay and veggies. :eats:

Aw, look how close they are together.:blushan:





Kirby taking a short break from the Bunny 500s





I put Kirby's pellet bowl in the middle of the raceway and he knocked it over in one great binky. Penny looks sadly at the wasted pellets. :bawl:




:bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Such a cute couple.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Such a cute couple.



I love how their little white toe-sies line up!! The pics are just priceless... 

How about To-To pics?


----------



## kherrmann3

They look like their faces are magnetically attracted to each others in that pic. They're leaning towards each other just a bit!


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I put Kirby's pellet bowl in the middle of the raceway and he knocked it over in one great binky. Penny looks sadly at the wasted pellets. :bawl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bunnydance:


LOL!!!Poor girl. What a tease! Her mama taught her not to waste any food, not even a pellet!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> They look like their faces are magnetically attracted to each others in that pic. They're leaning towards each other just a bit!


Yeah! They do that all the time when they snuggle. It always looks like they're posing as honeymooners for pics.


----------



## kirbyultra

You know what, Firefox is really pissing me off. I loaded a bunch of pics twice and for some reason it just posts a blank?! Ughhh... I'm not recomposing this picture post for a while until the irritation wears off... 
:X:caffeine:twitch:


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You know what, Firefox is really p*ssing me off. I loaded a bunch of pics twice and for some reason it just posts a blank?! Ughhh... I'm not recomposing this picture post for a while until the irritation wears off...
> :X:caffeine:twitch:



**GASP*** My To-To pics....!!!! Gimme Gimmeee!!!!

Must Have Precious To-To Pics !!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

I have NO idea what is going on. It still doesn't work! My post is still blank! ARGH!
Good thing I copied my post before I hit the button so I can try again...


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> **GASP*** My To-To pics....!!!! Gimme Gimmeee!!!!
> 
> Must Have Precious To-To Pics !!!!!!


Yeah! You know, I _was _posting ToTo pictures too! Argh. Ok one more time, gonna try this. I updated my Firefox so hopefully I won't be given the finger anymore.
_Edit: It did blank out my post, but for some reason if I hit Reply instead of Quote, and paste in my original post, it does work. BLAH. _

Last night, Toby was asking to play with me. He misses me recently. I've been holing up in the rabbit room with my laptop, playing Starcraft 2 late into the wee hours. Normally in the wee hours I play with Toby but it just hasn't been happening the last week or so. So he's feeling like it's time to cute-overload mom. And overload I did.






"mom, you know what my favorite game is?"





"try to catch bunny!"





Toby in Le Chateau this afternoon before naptime.





"why are you staring? do i have something on my face?"





The party planning committee meets on the party deck to discuss the weekend happenings





Party planning committee is overwhelmed by need to nap















Bonus Pan Pan Pic: I have **never** seen Penny with her ears spread out like this, as if she's listening. Penny, for many reasons including this one, is one of the slowest, densest bun buns I've ever met. She does not know how to listen to predators or "be on the lookout" type hearing. She simply doesn't care or something. Her ears are always together, tucked down, like most bunnies only look like if they are sleeping or eating. This is the first time she look slightly interested in something happening somewhere else.





Kirby: "oh, i'm comfy where i am. slave, please bring my salad over here."





Now, this video: I shot this today. I was in the middle of watching some starcraft battle videos on youtube. All of a sudden I hear Toby banging against his hidey box. The lazy bun was flopped over on his back and too lazy to get up, so he tried to lick his paws while lying down but his legs kept knocking into the box. I couldn't get my camera out fast enough to catch that but... I did catch him in the act of a DBF. _*LMAO!*_
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/c1TSBP2Dptk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Look at that little nose twitch post-DBF. :hearts: Melts my heart!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw sorry Firefox was giving you trouble. I use Firefox too and haven't had any issues with it lately, not since we got our new computer. I always hit "reply" to reply to topics and have never had that blanking out issue. Must have been annoying!!

Adorable pictures! And the video is awesome. I wish I could get a DBF video of one of my buns. Seems like I never have my camera ready when I need it!


----------



## hln917

LOL! One day Penny is going to fool you all! Perhaps you're finally seeing her true self? She's making you think she's slow............


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> She's making you think she's slow............


I wish that were true...


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Aw sorry Firefox was giving you trouble.Â  I use Firefox too and haven't had any issues with it lately, not since we got our new computer.Â  I always hit "reply" to reply to topics and have never had that blanking out issue.


No, it was when I hit Quote that would give me that issue...


----------



## kirbyultra

So, I am still sort of dealing with the hives. The area around my neck still looks really red and angry. It's not good at all. It does itch a lot at night and I find myself waking up while scratching. Super bad! So my dermatologist wanted to do a patch test to figure out what I am allergic to (in addition to all the other stuff my allergist exposed me to earlier in the year). He basically stuck like 60 little dots of allergen/irritants that are commonly found in the household on my back. I have to have it on for 2 days. 

So ... it's not comfortable but thankfully it doesn't itch like mad. I have hypersensitive skin, and I'm surprised the fact that something is stuck on my body for 2 days hasn't in an of itself caused a reaction, let alone the fact that it has 60 irritant chemicals on it. I get this stupid thing removed tomorrow morning. Thank god. I cannot WAIT to take a shower. I couldn't stand it and I washed my hair independently because I hate feeling icky. 

Today is litter box day but I simply cannot see myself doing all that without breaking into a sweat so I will have to put it off until tomorrow. Sorry bun buns  

Um, I bought some things today while outlet shopping. I bought a few things for the buns too, but I'll explain more tomorrow when I can maybe get some pics of it.  How does EVERY shopping trip become about the bunnies?! I was shopping at a premium outlet! Leave it to *me* to find stuff that I can use for the buns....


----------



## Bunny parents

Just last night while I was looking for some clips on Youtube for sneezing bunnies and I found one clip with a handsome black bunny named Kirby and the poster is kirbyultra ! The clip, sorry I don't remember the title, showed he sneezing couple times.Is that your clip ?  He's so adorable. :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

lol - Yes that is my post. I took that when Kirby was having some sneezing fits. Took him to the vet a few days after that but he was fine. Maybe some hay dust just got in his nose.


----------



## kirbyultra

kirbyultra wrote:


> Um, I bought some things today while outlet shopping.







The perfect litter box rack. Easy to clean. Good height, sturdy legs. Good spacing in the holes. And it only took me 3 tries and lots of money later. :grumpy:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What are you using for a hayrack?


----------



## kirbyultra

It's a wire basket that I bought at IKEA.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cool, I am going to have try something like that.


----------



## MILU

I guess there's something about the name Helen, as you and Baci's Helen have some of the nicest bunny pics ever!! I hope you're doing ok, the bunnies are cute as always, it's always nice to check their pics and the latest improvements in the Rabbit Nation. You should be a bunny reporter!


----------



## Bunny parents

Wow ! That's look really nice ! I need to find something like that for my girl. Kimiko has sneezing fits now. It started couple days ago. We will take her to the vet tomorrow evening. I hope it's just caused by hay dust like your Kirby.


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny parents wrote:


> Wow ! That's look really nice ! I need to find something like that for my girl. Kimiko has sneezing fits now. It started couple days ago. We will take her to the vet tomorrow evening. I hope it's just caused by hay dust like your Kirby.



The hay rack is great. It keeps the hay clean instead of throwing it straight into the litter box and having it peed on. Sometimes the bottom of the rack has some dusty hay accumulation over time. When the buns stick their head down to the bottom they breathe in the residue dust. lol... silly bunnies. That's a signal for the slaves to refill the rack with more fresh hay.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny did some more "stuff" that made me really mad this morning. I ignored her most of the morning because of how mad I was... she seemed to read the mood off me and stayed in her favorite spot and left me alone. This evening I thought we might make up so I sat in there cooing over Kirby to get her attention. She soon came over to get some pampering too. She really started to enjoy and she rubbed up against me with her cheeks. I've really never seen a bunny do this but she actually snuggled against me. She smooshed her cheek against my body until she looked squashed. Aw, it was really cute. I gave her some cheek rubs and some lettuce as a bonus. She really enjoyed it.

The king was kind of annoyed that he wasn't getting primo treatment. So he forcibly stuffed his head under my leg to subtly let me know what he wanted. :coolness:


----------



## Bunny parents

Aww, what your buns did is so sweet ! It's like Penny wants to say " Momma, pls don't be mad. Are we good, momma. I love you ". Awww so cute :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny seems to forgive and forget very easily. She doesn't hold a grudge like many of our pet rabbits  In some ways she's more like a wild bun. In other ways she couldn't be more domesticated. The experience with Penny in my life so far has really boggled my mind. 

I think I am just a sucker for hard to get though. Neither of my boys have ever bunny-kissed me and yet I love them more lol....


----------



## kirbyultra

I've been a bit obsessed with Starcraft 2 this week... sort of been ignoring everything else. I should really get off the laptop and actually cook food, go out and see real people. 

Toby was feelig ignored tonight. He sat by me waiting for a long time while I furiously and desperately won the last match of the night. I had a rough night of losses. So I just had to win. Just had to! When I won, my mood didn't improve and my frustration immediately melted away to become guilt. I saw lonely Toto sitting there, just waiting to be petted. I felt so bad! I sat with him and kissed him over and over, gave him lots of hugs and head scritches. He is such a good baby! I can see why my brother thought Toby was a great studymate during his stay at my place as live-in bunnysitter. Toby makes a really great single bun companion for any human. 

Kirby was flipping out by late night, demanding to be let out. So I lured Toby back into his chateau with promises of dinner and let Kirby loose. He binkied but I couldn't get it on camera. Just too quick!

Penny has learned that she's not allowed out. She tried twice and I caught her. I said a cautionary "Penny..." and she new right away that I didn't want her out of the rabbit room. Unfortunately, I do think at this point she thinks that the word Penny means that she's in trouble. Because I yell her name out when she's done something naughty. I call her Pan Pan when we are playing. I am glad that she gets the message though. If she peed on the living room rug there'd be hell to pay!


----------



## kirbyultra

Another Toto nappie picture:






I have a funny story to share. The other night, Kirby was giving me a really hard time for not letting him run in the living room, as I said in my last post. What I didn't mention was after I locked up Toby and let Kirby out, Toby got really... _really_ mad. 
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/uvVhcI5W8bY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

When Toby finished bugging out, he just paced around grumpily, watching Kirby's every move. 
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/QHetKhZo8H4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Kirby couldn't care less. He kept hopping around, all jolly-like.
























Oh, silly rabbits.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, _wow_â¦ no replies for a pic AND youtube post. Nobody must be reading. :/ I'd better consult with the King and see what he'd like to do to boost readership

Me, just feeling a little blue. I think since being sick for so, so long that I'm just stuck in a bad rut. It's a funk I would like to break out of but it's one of those things I don't know how to do. 

Anyone watch The Big Bang Theory? In season two theres an episode where Penny gets addicted to an online RPG computer game and can't stop playing it. Leonard reasons that she's not getting anywhere with her acting career so she's trying to gain confidence in herself by playing online games obsessively. That's me right now. Except I am sucking at starcraft, my realtime strategy online game of choice. Even my confidence fallback is not going well. Ugh, I suck.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Helen,

Those videos and pictures are so cute. You have a nice set up for your babies. 

I just started to watch the The Big Bang Theory in the summer (reruns). OMG it's the best show, along with Glee.

I must go back and read your whole blog and get caught up on your babies.

I hope you are feeling better.

Susan


----------



## Bunny parents

Oh, your bunnies are really cute ! And hell no ! I won't miss reading any updates of them !  Especially, Kirby oh boy he's so cute ! I'm just able to use internet just half an hour ago,after they cut the electricity for fixing something since 10.30 AM , then it works but no internet connection. I had to wait for another hour for internet. GOSH !!! This is really not my year !!! Can it be any harder ????? :X
I hope you feel better now


----------



## MILU

I can't manage to see videos on this old computer, but the pics are really cute, as always. It's so sweet that Penny was rubbing her cheeks on you some days ago. As I can't check the website too often anymore, some comments are a little "outdated"... but that was so cute you should still give Penny a little kiss for that...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Isn't it amazing how bunny's can make you feel guilty and get additional treats and lovin.


----------



## kirbyultra

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> Those videos and pictures are so cute.Â  You have a nice set up for your babies.Â
> 
> I just started to watch the The Big Bang Theory in the summer (reruns).Â  OMG it's the best show, along with Glee.
> 
> I must go back and read your whole blog and get caught up on your babies.
> 
> I hope youÂ  are feeling better.
> 
> Susan


Thanks Susan! Isn't Big Bang Theory just great? The characters really play off each other well. Sheldon is hysterical.


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny parents wrote:


> Oh, your bunnies are really cute ! And hell no ! I won't miss reading any updates of them !  Especially, Kirby oh boy he's so cute !


Thanks for reading!!! Really! :hearts Kirby loves it when he gets lots of attention.


----------



## kirbyultra

hotmaildeal wrote:


> "... but that was so cute you should still give Penny a little kiss for that...


Penny will appreciate that people stick up for her. She got lots of pets on the head today


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Isn't it amazing how bunny's can make you feel guilty and get additional treats and lovin.


They know how to play the guilt card quite a bit. I took the kids to a bunny spa on Saturday. Toby was so mad. But he got pity banana out of it.


----------



## hln917

Ok, you know I watch the videos and look at the pictures from FB. I don't come on here as much but when I do, your blog is the first I read AND yes I'm defending Penny!

See you at the conference on Sunday, can't wait!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Ok, you know I watch the videos and look at the pictures from FB. I don't come on here as much but when I do, your blog is the first I read AND yes I'm defending Penny!
> 
> See you at the conference on Sunday, can't wait!



LOL - you're suuuch a female advocate 

I can't wait for the conference on Sunday. It's my first RRR conference so it should be fun. Loads of bunny people, bunny stuff, what's not to love?

It was a bummer that you couldn't make bunny spa. Wow, a bunch of stuff happened that was memorable for me. Something is wrong with my phone I think. I don't get a status bar notifier when I get txt msgs so if I don't hear the little ping sound, then that's it! Urgh...

*So, bunny spa...*

I took ALL three of my bunners on a hour-long drive to bunny spa, a Safe haven Rabbit Rescue semi annual event. Kirby was totally not happy about the trip. I got a big ol' grunt and a thump from him  If Penny was scared, I couldn't tell. She just had her usual silly looking face that says "huh?" Toby was scared, he wasn't liking the trip but he was sitting tight in anticipation. 

Once there, I had to warn the volunteers that Toby may get agitated, he may bite if he gets very, very scared, so be careful. But, Toby was actually ok. He did not relax for the massage, but the worst thing that happened was he kept standing up during grooming, etc. No escape attempts and no major mishaps. He was such a good boy. Karen is the bunny whisperer. She held up up on his hind legs and Toby looked like a perfect little penguin with furry ears. Ugh, it was so cute that it was actually disgusting. LOL I just can't STAND how cute Toby is sometimes!!! Eee!

Kirby was real good, Penny was enjoying her pampering. Then Penny pretty much got handed off from person to person who wanted to hug a bun. Penny's totally easy to handle and she just doesn't care. This couple came in with their bun and their foster and I got so confused because their foster Roman looks... um, a lot like Penny. 

They said that Penny looked a lot like Roman! Then they were like, maybe they're brothers. I said, well, Penny's a girl... and that's when they explained that Roman's brother Cooper was once upon a time a boy, but later discovered to be a girl. She was adopted but later on the owner said they couldn't keep her. Roman is about 2, and so is Penny. I mean, they really, really look alike. I wouldn't be totally shocked if they were in fact related. They have the white paw thing going, the same looking ears and coat. Wow!

After everyone was done holding Penny she came back to me. She immediately recognized momma and she gave me kisses. Everyone was so amazed that she knew it was me and was giving me some love. So I sat down and hugged her a bit before going back into the carrier... That's when she, in normal female fashion, reared her ugly head when no one was looking anymore and bit me. I was like wth!? She's sweet when people are looking, but not so nice when no one is looking. ssd:

Oh well, what can ya do... girls will be girls.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha oh Penny. I have to say, I'm a fan of Penny. Despite her issues with the bathroom and all that, she sounds like a really sweet rabbit. You're lucky to have her, none of my rabbits would have been in the least bit happy about getting that kind of attention from strangers.

That's so crazy about the other rabbit at the bunny spa...maybe they where long lost siblings! 

I wish I could make it to the conference! You'll have to post and let us know how it goes!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, I know, she is exceptionally affectionate and it makes her pretty unique. She picks only familiar people to kiss now but when she didn't have a forever home she would kiss everyone, anyone! She is a silly girl who is either a little slow or playing dumb really well. 

I sat in the rabbit room today most of the day and she licked my feet until they were wet. She did it a lot all afternoon and all night. LOL... I try to concentrate on my Starcraft match but all I can think of is how ticklish her little bunny tongue is. Hehe!

Kirby was super good today too. They were both very sweet today, to me and to each other. 

Toby got neglected today as a result but I made sure to give him uber kisses and pets before bed. My sweet little baby To liked it so much because I heard him grinding his teeth.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh... yeah... one little detail...

Starcraft finally brought my laptop to its knees. I used my laptop like a desktop today. I use a USB mouse of course, and I wanted a bigger screen so I plugged my 24" monitor into my laptop (which had become idle since my desktop died). Then lately I've been playin late night so I wanted to use my illuminated keyboard to see the hotkeys in the dark. I had bought that Logitech keyboard specifically for gaming in the dark lol! So I plugged that into my laptop. The laptop itself because just the computing part, with lots of wires hanging off it. 

I fired up starcraft 2 and without fail 10 min into the game my laptop just shut off. I'd lose video and then it would power off lol

It happened 3 times... I started to think starcraft was frying my processor but if it was i'm almost certain I would have heard the fan whirring and it may not have turned on after it shut off, at least not immediately. I thought I turned the graphics up too high but it had never done this before and suddenly today it did it 3 times consistently. 

I concluded that my laptop didn't have enough power to run all the peripherals, namely my illuminated keyboard off USB, and fire the totally awesome amount of pixels and frames per second through its poor little mobile graphics card. Aw, poor laptop. 

When I looked at the logs, the game literally told me that the video card went missing. So yeah, mystery solved! I must have been sucking so much power through the USB port that the video card just didn't have enough power to render the awesomeness that is Starcraft 2. 

Once I unplugged the keyboard everything was finem but I want to play with my cool keyboard and with graphics that the game was meant to be played with! So... I couldn't resist. Bought a new.computer.

This puppy will have a monster video card. It will have a ridiculous amount of RAM. I got it refurbished so it was several hundred bucks cheaper than brand new. I am confident it will be a good computer so, I cannot wait!


----------



## Bunny parents

Hello Helen,
Yesterday I was watching some clips on Youtube and thought of you and your buns. So I searched for more of your clips.I watched them all Your bunnies are super cute ! There are some questions I'd like to ask you, hope you don't mind.
1. In one clip of Penny, " Penny's breathing and gut movement ", Is Peristalsis normal ? I've never seen Kimiko did that, or I've never noticed that. 

2. I saw Toby ate pumpkin.  Cute. I want to try giving Kimiko as well, but I don't know if we have to chopped or something. Toby seemed really enjoyed it  

3. Oh and while Toby was eating pumpkin, I saw him moving his muscle on his hind legs. Does this mean enjoying eating ? 

Thank you for sharing those clips  Your buns are adorable !


----------



## kherrmann3

Adorable little videos of Toby having a tantrum! I love Kirby's little white moosh. It looks like he stuck his nose in a bowl of milk or something. I wanna kees eet! :hearts:


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the new computer!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Congrats on the new computer!


Thanks! I am very, very excited. I haven't purchased a new desktop since 2004 I think. My little then-state-of-the-art 1GB of memory Dell tower served me well for a long time. I hope this next one will too. I got an email saying my computer shipped today! Yay!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Adorable little videos of Toby having a tantrum! I love Kirby's little white moosh. It looks like he stuck his nose in a bowl of milk or something. I wanna kees eet! :hearts


LOL! :biggrin:The white splotch on Kirby's face does look like it was accidental. It adds a bit of whimsy to Kirby's otherwise very regal look. 

Toby's tantrums remind me he is still a little baby sometimes. :hearts


----------



## kirbyultra

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Hello Helen,
> Yesterday I was watching some clips on Youtube and thought of you and your buns. So I searched for more of your clips.I watched them all Your bunnies are super cute ! There are some questions I'd like to ask you, hope you don't mind.
> 1. In one clip of Penny, " Penny's breathing and gut movement ", Is Peristalsis normal ? I've never seen Kimiko did that, or I've never noticed that.
> 
> 2. I saw Toby ate pumpkin.  Cute. I want to try giving Kimiko as well, but I don't know if we have to chopped or something. Toby seemed really enjoyed it
> 
> 3. Oh and while Toby was eating pumpkin, I saw him moving his muscle on his hind legs. Does this mean enjoying eating ?
> 
> Thank you for sharing those clips  Your buns are adorable !


Hi Vircia! LOL I am so glad someone is watching my Youtube clips! 
- Peristalsis is a normal gut movement of bunnies. It is more visible in some bunnies than others, and it is pretty scary if you see it. But it is normal and nothing to be alarmed about. The reason I could see it in Penny was because she was quite on the thin side when I first got her, and Penny eats a LOT of roughage. So you can really see all that fibrous hay being pushed through her gut.
- Toby was eating some canned pumpkin. It's basically just pumpkin, mashed up into a semi liquid. You could probably chop off a chunk and give it to your bun all the same. I buy canned because it is easier to store. Fall time and the holidays are the best times to stock up on cans of pumpkin because it is in season, then you can keep it all year long in the cupboard.
- Toby's twitchy hind quarters when eating pumpkin is what is affectionately known as "banana butt" for bunnies! Apparently some bunnies have a twitch in their bums when they are eating something delicious. :biggrin: Aren't bunnies just the cutest things in the whole world!?

Here is an oldie but such a goodie! Toby used to be so thin. He is now too round to fit under there. LOL
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/TfNiWZfRsGU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kirbyultra

October 20, 2010 - Caging Fail

This morning I woke up and first thing I do every day is check in on Kirby. So I walk into the rabbit room, everything looks good. But I noticed that his water bowl was empty. Hmm, that's odd. Kirby doesn't usually drink a lot of water. 

I glanced over at Penny and she was lying in her pen, looking pretty normal as well... 

Then I noticed something...










I must have just closed the pen and didn't clip it shut. She managed to shove it open just enough to get out. PENNY drank all of Kirby's water! 

She snuck out to drink and eat and then went back into her pen hoping I wouldn't notice. That little rat!!!!!!!

Bonus pic of Toby lips - Squee!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha see...I think sneaky Penny might be smarter than you think! Too bad she didn't think to push the pen back in the normal position after, then you might not even have noticed her escape route!


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Haha see...I think sneaky Penny might be smarter than you think!Â  Too bad she didn't think to push the pen back in the normal position after, then you might not even have noticed her escape route!


:big wink:Oh yeah, you know she's just playing dumb sometimes! 

Um, Kirby actually does do that. More than once, I've closed the swinging door on his pen, but didn't lock it in place. I find it hard to believe that he has never walked outta his pen to take advantage of that! He does know how to open and close doors though, as long as it's not locked. Kirby is way too smart. I never put anything past him.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, she's cute. But you know in about 30 minutes she's gonna pee on that pad that I just laid down. She dislikes cleanliness :rollseyes


----------



## Bunny parents

Thank you, Helen.  I told hubby about the Peristalsis and just tonight that we could see a bit on Kimiko's tummy.  It's pretty scary, hehe. I didn't know before. I definitely need to store some canned pumpkin and stuffs as well. Thanks so much for the idea. Winter is coming !! anic: 
lol sneaky Penny  She went to have a drink with Kirby :toast: " Bottom ups ! "


----------



## TobysDaddy

It's time to vote. Vote 4 Penny!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61614&forum_id=21


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, vote for Penny!

Groomed Penny today, she was looking too fuzzy. I have another house guest staying a few days so I'd rather get the fur outta the way before an extra human being is roaming around the apartment. 

Got some cutie pics of the couple today. 

























Love them!:biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I love the first one of Penny! Her and Kirby make such a cute couple


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Groomed Penny today, she was looking too fuzzy. I have another house guest staying a few days so I'd rather get the fur outta the way before an extra human being is roaming around the apartment.



Looks like somebody didn't do a "good enough" grooming job for Lady Penelope! She has to redo everything herself, doesn't she? *harumph* She looks so cute! :hearts: Is she still being a messy little thing, or are things improving?


----------



## aquamoonbeam

Penny really is very beautiful! She has something dainty and lady like about her appearance.


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha! Thanks Julianna. I assure you, lady like appearances are all that's lady like about her.  She's a good girl but my, she has quite an appalling set of bunny manners.

So much happening lately. It's been 5 days since any posting and a while longer since a real update. What's going on?! Slaves are fallin behind, infuriating their masters no doubt.

It's hard to see how addicted I am until I had a guest living with me and my husband in the rabbit nation for a few days. My days were jam packed but I'd get home and be exhausted but still fire up the new PC (which is fantastic and blazing fast btw) to log in and play some starcraft. Yeah, safe to say I have a sickness. And now that i have a capable computer I look forward to one day when Diablo III comes out. Maybe next year or year after that, hopefully my pc will not have become too outdated by then to play.

So when I wasn't out or playing sc, I was sleeping. I didn't actually play with the buns very much and it made me sad and guilty. I will do better. 

Kirby is fine, he is still king and makes Penny groom him and submit to his every desire. Penny is still sweet. I snuggled her in my.arms today and got a huge red skin reaction from it.  Toby had a lot of fun showing off all his cool bunniness to his temporary roommate. Now that she's gone I think he misses her. He followed me around today, looking lonely. Poor child. I gave him extra pets.

I started my allergy shots today. Rabbit, dust, trees, weeds, grass! So wonderful is my body's autoimmune response ... :X Wish me luck on this long term treatment. The last thing I want to do is repeat last spring's horrific allergic/bronchitis/asthmatic episode. On my way down to the doc's office I stopped by the local farmer's market and got a big bunch of carrots that looked phenomenal! Did I want to trim the tops off, the man asked me. Of course not, I told him. It's the best part! He looked at me like I was bonkers. I probably am. But those carrot tops are gorgeous and I felt like the bunners deserved to be spoiled a little. 

:dutch


----------



## Bunny parents

*kirbyultra wrote:*


>


I love love love Penny in this pic. She's such a beautiful girl with a soft and sweet look on her face. I like the way she lays down where the sun light hit her face a bit and that eye :inlove: Ohhhhhhhhhhhh what a pretty girl. She can be a model


----------



## kirbyultra

Don't I get any credit for photographing her? LOL I think she was just lying there and I was the one who got the shot! Sorry, sorry, I'm just jealous of Penny who has Kirby's heart.


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Is she still being a messy little thing, or are things improving?


She's still a very messy monster. When I lock her up at night, she knows without fail that it's feed time so she knows she has to "make room" to eat more. Yes, that's right, she poops all over the floor when I put her away for the night. :X It's like she just knows it's dinner time. She still urinates in her space, but the incontinence bed pads are helping to soak and absorb.


----------



## aquamoonbeam

Haha true, you are very awesome at capturing that feminine side of Penny. and the good sides of all your bunnies! lol. It is so hard to take pictures of rabbits! Most of my pictures of Russell don't capture his personality and he looks very bland, I blame him, he knows when I'm going to take a picture and put of a boring face lol. I'll have to have my bf try, he is better at photography then me and has a better camera lol. Maybe I'll get some great shots like yours lol. *fingers crossed* :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Don't I get any credit for photographing her? LOL I think she was just lying there and I was the one who got the shot! Sorry, sorry, I'm just jealous of Penny who has Kirby's heart.


:biggrin: Oh oh sorry. Bravo for photographer :clapping: Hehe. She might has Kirby's heart but believe me Kirby can live without momma  It's really nice shot. You're much much better than me. I suck with it comes down to taking photos. :X


----------



## kirbyultra

Surprisingly, or may not surprisingly, a lot of it has to do with the camera. A lot of point and shoot cameras are simply too slow to get good pics of the buns, especially without natural daylight.

Penny and Kirby were kissing yesterday. Aw, so sweet. I wanted to get in on that action so when they were done, I picked up Kirby for some snuggling. I haven't snuggled Kirby in a long, long time. Aw... I love him so much. I just feel so close to my special bun bun when I hug him. Love love love Kirby. 

Penny went a little nuts when she was alone though. She started to charge at the pen and stuff... I could hear her from the living room. Poopsie daisies. :X

Anyways, Kirby was all mine for about 10 minutes... and it made me very happy :hearts


----------



## kirbyultra

Today I was up late and got to see how the couple deals with sleep time. Around 2-3am, Kirby ascends up to his penthouse suite and sleeps, leaving Penny to wander the floor on her own. It's like he said, "it's late, you're on your own!" Penny just doesn't seem to know what's going on and flops. I finally put them away at 3:15am and gave late salads. Oops. It was very late. Kirby was thirsty, I felt so bad. If only Penny wasn't a water hog, kirby would have unlimited water access but because of her, my poor Kirby had to be thirsty. :X


----------



## Bunny parents

Helen, I'm so sorry. I just notice now that I typed wrong. What I mean is " Kirby cannot live without momma " :laughsmiley: So sorry. Maybe I should believe Kimiko's vet. Yesterday while we went to the clinic for pain meds. He looked at me and said " I think not only Kimiko is in need of pain-killer or medicine, you should go to see doctor as well !". I must looked so exhausted and weak, didn't get good sleep for whole week. Anyway, how cute that you can snuggle Kirby for long time ! Kimiko is an independent girl, she would allow us to hold her or cuddle just only for couple minutes, then she would make face " Okay, your hugging time is over, bye bye ", then she went away. :what


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, I gathered that's what you meant  For all the skittishness Kirby is famous for, he's very steady when he is being held. I've only had him jump away a couple times and it was usually my fault. He is really too scared to jump once I have him in my arms. But I hold him very steadily like I have a paper bag full of chicken eggs. Careful and firm, but not too tight. He is not a snuggle bun but he tolerates being held for a while. It makes me feel like I'm over the moon when I have him so, I think he knows he's very safe. He doesn't even leap away when I put him back on the ground anymore (he used to).

Bah, I forgot the Halloween contest ended before 31st.... I'm gonna get pix of my crew in costume in the morning. I hope it's not too late


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my god. I just saw Penny lift tail and pee in the litter box. Inside! I have never seen her do this with my own eyes!!! Amazing! I was so happy that I ran to get her a treat to reward her. Wow!


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Oh my god. I just saw Penny lift tail and pee in the litter box. Inside! I have never seen her do this with my own eyes!!! Amazing! I was so happy that I ran to get her a treat to reward her. Wow!


:yahoo: :clapping:

Hooray, Penny! Keep up the good work, girlie! 

:hugsquish:


----------



## kirbyultra

Happy Halloween!

Honey Bee Toby






Penny the bun





I tried to get Kirby in costume but the King simply wouldn't allow for such embarassment. :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing

I tried on costumes but never took the actual shots. Than I lost Dallas and no drive to enter.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny got 3rd place in the hat contest!

But go vote for the Halloween entries. Toby's a bee and Penny's a hot dog. :biggrin:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61860&forum_id=21


----------



## TobysDaddy

I voted for Toby. Did you?


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute costumes! I like Penny's, lol. What was Kirby going to be?


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby was going to go as himself: A Gentleman. He already has a tux on at all times.  I ordered him a silver bow tie for Halloween but he refused to put it on


----------



## kherrmann3

Adorable costumes!  Our old foster, Berry-Boo, had worn a hotdog costume when we had her. Penny looks so thrilled! Toby has that same look that he did in the shark-Toby picture. Kirby must have gotten wiser this year. lol


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh yes, Toby has that same disapproving, semi-angry look on. Toby's least favorite holiday is Halloween 

Thanks everyone for voting for Toby, two years in a row!!! This year, honey bee bunnies dominated!


----------



## kherrmann3

lol! Toby's cuteness is just too much to resist. Everyone couldn't resist the urge that they MUST vote for him.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats!

I wanted to enter Barnaby in his pumpkin costume but I thought I couldn't submit a picture after the 28th, and I didn't take my Halloween pictures until like the day before Halloween. Oh well.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Congrats!
> 
> I wanted to enter Barnaby in his pumpkin costume but I thought I couldn't submit a picture after the 28th, and I didn't take my Halloween pictures until like the day before Halloween. Oh well.


Thanks! Yep, I entered way too late also, but ElfMommy included them anyways because voting didn't start till later anyway.


----------



## kirbyultra

November 4, 2010 - Where are the photo updates?

I've been collecting pics and not posting them. Oops.

Since Toby won the Halloween photo contest, his head got a little bit big. :biggrin2: 

"oh mommy i thought this was an interview. where's the mic? oh, it's a carrot! you love me! you really, really love me!"





"hey i found toby's facebook. he seems like an ok guy. ......is this edible?"





"lady penelope anne, I heard you were reading about toby..."





"don't you love me?" :confused2:





Aw, poor Kirby. Feeling insecure? Poor baby!

"thanks mommy. penny will really like this carrot. let me bring it to her."





What a sweetheart Kirby is to Penny. :hearts










Look at Kirby's beautiful face! eeee!









:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute pictures and as always great captions. Your bunny's are so cute.


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Simply adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks!!

Breaking news: PENNY HAS NOT PEED ON THE FLOOR TODAY YET.

She peed last night in the litter box. I heard her whiz. WOW I woke up this morning to a clean bed pad, unsoiled, and I was stunned. I went out today, came home and it was still dry. OH MY!

Part of me knows better and is almost certain she's peed somewhere new and exponentially annoying. I'm bracing myself for when I find her puddles. But I've searched all over, no urine anywhere. Could Penny have finally spared me her golden rain!? After *counts fingers...* 7 long months?


----------



## kirbyultra

No pee yet but Penny is doing weird stuff. She boxed at me 3 times when I was sweeping her pen for bits of hay.  Bad girl. But I showed her. I scooped her up for snorgles to combat bummer aggression. LOL


----------



## hln917

She's probably saying~ hey here I am behaving by going where I'm supposed to and that dumb slave is out searching for my pee!:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good for Miss Penny. She is probably getting some amusement watching you look for some place she might have gone.


----------



## kirbyultra

Following this stunning chain of events, there is STILL no pee on the floor. Ladies and gentlemen, this is astonishing! Investigators are still searching for possible hidden damage but so far, nothing to report.


----------



## kirbyultra

*November 8, 2010 - Bad Slave*

I've been super immersed in ladder play of Starcraft 2 and I am halfway into the free trial period of World of Warcraft (WoW). As if one epic game wasn't enough to destroy my life, I added WoW which is guaranteed to demolish any resemblance of a social life. It's really tough and I am still on the fence but I probably shouldn't buy this game after my trial is over. Seriously.

All those late night hours of gaming means it cut into my late night hours of bunning. Late night is the best time to play with buns in case anyone wasn't aware. They come alive and have so much fun at night, doing things they wouldn't ever do during the day. At least mine do. Most nights I spend doting on Toby who literally lulls around in his box from 10am to 8pm. Kirby and Penny also do a lot of squatting and laying during those hours. From 9pm to 1am or so Kirby and Penny usually lay with each other and play, sometimes binky in the rabbit room. At 2 or 3am Kirby automatically retires to the royal chamber for slumber. Regardless of whether I've tucked them in, Kirby will say when he's had enough and go back up to the 3rd floor of his condo. Penny doesn't really care what is happening as long as there's hay in the basket. If there's no hay available or any "fresh, new" hay rather, she goes *ballistic* in a way I've never seen any in a rabbit. Never get her hungry. I can almost say with certainty that Penny was starved quite a bit in her former life. 

So in the last few days the super duper important development in the Rabbit Nation is that *Penny has stopped urinating on the floor*. That includes in her own area where it's lined with an incontinence bed pad, and all around the rabbit room. It's absolutely amazing. Usually when I feed her pellets and her salad, she poops all over her pen as if she's so excited that she literally can't control her output. But last 2 days, no stray poop. No urine puddles. :shock: And to top it off, she peed in front of me and my husband in the litter box as if she were showing it off. 

_I think she knew how it worked all along, and was just torturing me._

Anyway, if she keeps up this cleanliness permanently, the rabbit room configuration may change a bit to accommodate more play area for Penny. Right now her night time play pen is really quite small so it was easier for me to contain the damage. It's too soon to tell but it's been phenomenally positive for me so far. She just woke up one day and decided she'd be litter trained...

Toby finally finished growing his new coat and he is so handsome.* Toby's white cottony coat shimmers*. _*swoon!* Eat your heart out, Team Edward.
_ 
Kirby is still uber cute. I've been keeping him on a rather strict diet. In fact, both he and Toby were a bit chubs lately so I even did myself a favor by halving their salads to just a night time salad and even that one is not the fullness it used to be. Kirby gets just shy of 1/4 cup of pellets, Toby gets under 1/4 cup and Penny gets a full 1/4 cup. 

Why so stingy? Well, I gotta say that I don't give my buns many treats. I really, really don't. Once a month they may get a craisin if I happen to be eating some. Maybe once every two weeks they'll get a slice of carrot if I bought some for myself. So how are my bunnies getting so pudgy?! My conclusion was that I may have been giving them way too many greens. Getting fat on salad? Apparently it's possible. But it could also have been the small excess amount of pellets I give them every now and again. I used to eyeball it but now I use a 1/8 cup scoop to measure to be sure. After the Rabbit Rescue and Rehab Annual Rabbit Care Conference's discussion on rabbit obesity I was scared straight. I would never want Kirby to get old and suffer from fat complications. I want him to be cute and fluffy, not heavy and sad. 

I can already tell he is a little bit less balloon-y and just generally more uniform in shape. He still feels pretty "loose" so he's got some fat on him but it's not getting worse at least. Toby is getting leaner and he's almost where I would ideally want him. Penny is already where I want her so she is perfect. Kirby is older than them both and he is a bit more sedentary so it makes sense that he was a bit plumper on the same diet as everybun else. 

Speaking of that, guess what? *Tuesday is Kirby's GOTCHA DAY!!!!!* YAY! It would officially be 2 years since I got Kirby. Which means the length of time Kirby's been with me is about the same as the length of time he was _not _with me. I hope, above all else, that he lives happily and forgets about the sad lonely life he had before he was rescued. I just can't bear to think of the loneliness he must have felt when he was a hutch bunny. Even the shelter where I adopted him said that he was kind of a loner and may not do well to bond him. But I sure proved everyone wrong. Kirby is so much happier with a bondmate. 

I used to be worried that Kirby would become more rabbity and not want my attention once he was bonded but it goes to show that he has enough love for Penny and me. He soaks in adoration from us both and is doubly happy now. When he is not getting his due attention, he comes and demands it from us. He is so much more social than anyone gave him credit for. I love, love, love this bunny. :hearts :hearts

In other news, my skin seems to be behaving itself. I have not suffered any further relapses of hive outbreaks. I started my allergy shots and have been doing well with them so far. Also, I've started acupuncture for various reasons and hopefully that will help as well. I've gone free and clear of perfume and dyes in all products that come in contact with my skin so there was a lot of overhaul there. Detergent, soap and makeup was surprisingly easy to tackle. I just started to use Bare Minerals for makeup and so far it's working well but I do find it kind of cumbersome to apply. The one thing that is super annoying is finding a shampoo that doesn't have perfume and dyes. I use Free&Clear but man, it really sucks. My hair is flatter than flat. Sigh. But oh well, if all this change means I can keep my buns and play with them without breaking out in hives or something equally awful, then I am fully on board.
:dutch


----------



## JadeIcing

If Penny was doing a lot of the pooing and peeing when she was being fed I wonder if it was her way of saying it was her food. If you factor in you think she may have been food deprived it would make sense. Now as time goes on and she is seeing that her life has changed she may think it's safer.


----------



## Bunny parents

Nice pictures. Kirby is a handsome boy. Oh congratulations to you and Toby for Halloween photo contest. He's adorable ! Can't wait to see your Hoppy Holiday's photo, will you join the contest ?


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny parents wrote:


> Nice pictures. Kirby is a handsome boy. Oh congratulations to you and Toby for Halloween photo contest. He's adorable ! Can't wait to see your Hoppy Holiday's photo, will you join the contest ?


Thank you! I am going to try to remember to enter this holiday's contest. Last year I bought some props to take pics and never got around to it. I should do it. 3 Bunnies is too cute not to enter a photo contest.


----------



## kirbyultra

JadeIcing wrote:


> ...I wonder if it was her way of saying it was her food. If you factor in you think she may have been food deprived it would make sense. Now as time goes on and she is seeing that her life has changed she may think it's safer.


You're saying she was marking her food when it was feeding time? I suppose it's possible! She would pee pretty much overnight though, not during feed time. She'd only poop instantaneously during feed time. Both behaviors have vanished suddenly.

If she gradually tapered off I would say that she was starting to "get it" but she really quite suddenly became a neat and wonderful girl. Literally overnight she became prim and proper. But whatever it is, I'll take it.

Morning #3 today - no pee on the floor. AMAZING!

Time to feed the kids and get greens. It's actually horrible out there. I wonder why Mondays always grace us with bad weather.


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome about Penny! Hopefully she keeps it up.

I use mineral make up and all that environmentally friendly, not tested on animals, all natural stuff...for just about everything! I'm just obsessive like that though, I like being as "green" as I can because I really do feel like it's healthier for me and for the environment, and I'm not a huge fan of testing things like make up and cleaners on animals. 

What exactly are you allergic too? I might be able to suggest a shampoo - although I have really thick naturally curly hair, so I've never had a problem with it being flat.


----------



## kirbyultra

I am allergic to fragrance and benzyl alcohol.  Ideally my shampoo and conditioner should not have these things in it. I went back to Dove for 1 day last week because I just could not stand how awful my hair felt. And... it wasn't so great. I started to feel tingling behind my ears. 

I even switched my lipstick to Urban Decay. Not only do I love the color, I also love how they don't test on animals. It doesn't have ingredients that set me off either.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I really love the stuff I buy...make up and cleaning stuff and all that. I don't know if I'm just really use to it, because I made "the switch" to better products probably around 7 years ago, but I think they works/smell a lot better than normal products. The smell of stuff like Lysol, for example, smells really bad to me now and gives me headaches. 

I shop around on Drugstore.com a lot, they have a "green & natural" section that has a pretty good selection of products. Sometimes they can be a bit overpriced, but it's good if you just want to look at the products and read the ingredients and reviews and all that - then if you don't want to actually buy from the site you can see if your local store has what you're looking for. I don't really like reading labels in the store.

Can you not have any fragrance at all? Because some of the more natural products have natural fragrances that are just from ingredients in the product. Like if you like the smell of tea tree oil, or lavender, or something like that. But there are certainty some that are fragrance free as well, if even those would bother you.


----------



## kirbyultra

A lot of things are lumped together as just "Fragrance" and there's no telling what's in it so I don't trust it. I am specifically allergic to a lot of fragrance chemical names that I have a big old list of. Sometimes I find it listed in the ingredients list but more often than not, it's just "fragrance". Natural oils and stuff might be ok, but if at all possible I would like to get fragrance free. 

I looked on drugstore.com but they only have about 3 or 4 fragrance free shampoos. I went by reviews to compare similar hair types... but none of them seem all that promising.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah some of them add things like essential oils or parts of plants and that's what creates the fragrance, instead of synthetic chemicals or whatever. They smell different than "normal". Like if you bought an all natural lavender shampoo, and a regular lavender shampoo...they smell completely different. I think the all natural ones smell a lot better, but that might just be me.

Maybe there is some other site where you could look? I really like the fragrances so I've never tried out the fragrance free ones before. 

Good luck though! Hopefully sooner or later you'll find one that works for you. I went through a lot of different shampoos and conditioners before I found ones I liked enough to stick with.


----------



## hln917

Which lipstick in the Urban Decay collection do you use? I may have to look into it. My lips are super sensitive that I can't even use any menthol toothpaste. I'm tired of trying all these lip products just to look like Bozo the clown the next morning. The only lipstick I've found so far is one from Avon. But I just noticed even that is irritating my lips now. I've decided to forgo makeup with the exception of mascara. I can't go into work looking like I just woke up. Weekends are my makeup free day. 

You have really good complexion. I don't think you need to use the Bare Mineral though I do love the way it looks, just messy to apply. For the face, I found the Clinque Redness relief solution works really good, the cleanser and cream.


----------



## kirbyultra

I use this lipstick: http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P219002&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3806

Thanks for the compliment, Helen. I don't normally even like to put on makeup because I just don't feel like it a lot of the time, but there are days I look like a zombie and need some help  It is a problem when I can't use any of my old makeup. I do wish Bare Minerals was easier to use. I am notorious for dropping stuff and once I did drop the cap and cleaning up the minerals was a real pain. Not to mention expensive.

This whole allergy/contact dermatitis thing is a pretty major life change. And in response, I'm going to have to make lifestyle changes, which I understand will take time to adjust. For now my hair suffers. But maybe one day I'll stumble on the right hair product.


----------



## kirbyultra

November 9, 2010 - Kirby's Gotcha Day

What a wonderful day! Kirby's 2nd Gotcha Day! Whee!!! Kirby is one of the very few things that have been hugely influential and good in my life. He is happy, healthy and fun-loving now, a complete 180 from the bunny who came here 2 years ago. Look at him!











BUNNY LIPS! Suueeee!

And to top it off, he has a cute girl who responds to his every desire!





"penny can u scratch my nose?"





"penny can u clean my ear?"





"penny i need a bath"





"you missed a spot"





"now what's for dinner?"




Penny: "i'll get the other slave..."

That's where I come in! :biggrin2: I love Kirby. I hope this is the 2nd of many gotcha days to come. 

:dutch


----------



## myheart

Could King Kirby lay any flatter than that?!!! Poor little guy has to live in the lap of luxury with a Queen who dotes on him and slaves to serve him. How is he able to stand it all.... 

*arty:Happy Gotcha Day King Kirby!!!:trio*

Hope you get to party like a King without the Queen getting mad with you...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy Gotcha Day King Kirby!


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy gotcha day to you and Kirby!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Thanks everyone!!! Kirby had a great Gotcha Day, and he got a free pass to party all night in the apartment. Sir Toby wasn't happy about it, but it was Kirby's day. Everybun got Toby cookies as a treat, though.

myheart wrote: *


> Could King Kirby lay any flatter than that?!!! Poor little guy has to live in the lap of luxury with a Queen who dotes on him and slaves to serve him. How is he able to stand it all....


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:Yeah, right? Have you ever seen a flatter bunny?? He's practically melted away in enjoyment!


----------



## kherrmann3

Oops! I missed King Kirby's gotcha day! 

Either way...
*
Happy Belated Gotcha Day, Kirby! *

I hope you had a great day! :biggrin:

(Side note: love the caption with the last picture! Penny's face is priceless!)


----------



## SOOOSKA

[align=center]*Happy Belated Gotcha Day Kirby.*[/align]
[align=center]*I hope you had a great day.*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]arty0002::trio:anotherbun:brown-bunnyarty::balloons::bestwishes::magicwand:[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Susan, Kelly!

Here's Penny's face again. She often drops her ears when she is in disbelief. LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute picture of Penny.

Belated Happy Gotcha Day King Kirby! I glad your slaves treated you well.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hi everyone,

I've been so bad about updating lately. I think I'm trying to get my life in some kind of order before the holidays, and probably after new year I'm going to try to start a new chapter of my life. Maybe. Haha! But anyway, that's what's been going on with me. Not that anyone on RO cares because we're here for the BUNS!    Just kidding, I know everyone on RO is wonderful :hearts

_*Royal Bun Updates:*_
Penny has taken to a pee-every-other-day routine - which doesn't sound like a big deal but it actually means that she's cut her habit by 50%. I can't tell which days she's gonna be in the mood to pee on the floor, but I still have all the flooring set up so that if she does pee, it's not a big problem for me. I have to clean it less often and I'm happy about that. 

Kirby is super well lately. He's just perfect. Perfect. He and Penny are getting along better than ever. He is eating his hay, he's losing some weight like I planned. Everything's great!

Toby is getting cuter and cuter every single day. It's actually mind-blowing how cute he can be on some days to the point where I literally cannot keep the cuteness in and it spills over. He waits patiently at the baby gate when I play Starcraft 2, and when I'm done playing he starts to do head binkies. Then when I actually start playing with him, he just gets so insanely happy. His personality is unreal. He's such a great rabbit! 

Holidays... holidays... 
I can't believe Thanksgiving is SEVEN days away. Oh my gosh, where has the time gone? I'm so not ready for the holidays! I need to take bun holiday pics ASAP because I actually do wanna get cards made this year and send them out to friends and family. I didn't do it last year and it was a bummer. This year I think I really wanna do it, so stay tuned for that.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

November 18, 2010

The happy couple. Good times. I love how they lean into each other, looking like the happiest buns in the world.





And here is where Penny is so mad at Kirby for not helping with the chores around the nation that her eyes are literally lit aflame. I guess every couple has its moments.





And now, Sir Toby. I know I haven't posted Toby pics in a little while. Or maybe it was a little while on FB. But either way, here are some of his bunniness. He's just too cute for words, so I'm gonna let you caption these in your mind yourselves 






































I peeled an apple for myself today and Toby's recently discovered the goodness that is "apple" so he started to follow me around. And he wouldn't stop climbing on me until I gave him some. He yanked the piece out of my hand and it fell on my clothes. The rest of the night he kept sniffing me all over and I got Sir Toby footprints all over me. I'm giddy with delight!





:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures! Love the one of Kirby flopped out and Toby is so cute! Look at those whiskers!


----------



## JadeIcing

Hubby loves Penny.


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny has a little fan club I guess  She's a super sweet bun bun so I can see why! 

I looove when Kirby flops over like that. He's so chubby so he looks really silly when he is going in for the flop.


----------



## kirbyultra

November 20, 2010 - Oops, Delayed Holiday Photo Shoot

I didn't have a really great plan this year for how to go about getting my holiday bun bun pictures. I want to pick up the tradition that I was going for 2 years ago, and make bunny Christmas cards. Last year my bunbuns were not feeling well so they didn't get any holiday theme pics. 

I went out to buy some holiday theme props today since I have no idea where our old holiday stuff is in the apartment  Then I went to the farmer's market and they gave me a huge bag of carrot tops for free. So I went to Petco to share some with the buns there. The regular Saturday volunteer had another engagement so someone else was there to sub for her. Then these two young girls showed up with a baby bunny in a cardboard box. They thought that Petco or someone there would be able to cut their bun's nails for them. But alas, we don't really do that sort of thing and Petco doesn't do rabbit nails. So I stayed a while to teach them how to do it. More importantly, they had very little knowledge of how to take care of a bunny. This bunny was being fed a lot of junk. I hope that the info that we fed these girls will benefit their baby bun. The poor bunny was so scared. It was a long subway ride getting there and would have been a long subway ride all the way home. If I were a tiny bun, I'd be terrified too  Poor girl... She was a very sweet girl though. 

So by the time I got home, the sun set and there wasn't enough light to take some nice pics. Well, tomorrow's another day.

Penny has not peed on the floor for 3 days in a row now. Yeah! Go Penny! Whoo!!! She's been getting the love from me, that's for sure!

I thought that Kirby licked me today but it turns out that he was just 0.001 seconds away from giving me a love bite. LOL  He was nudging my hand up to pet him, and he opened his mouth to nibble my finger, and my finger felt his tongue. LOL!!! Oh my! I have never been so happy to be bitten! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

So then, I put the buns away for the night. They were all fed and smooched goodnight but Kirby wouldn't stop nomming the pen. I kept shooing him away but he kept coming back. So I grabbed him up for cuddles and he didn't seem to object. Kirby doesn't really get mad when I pick him up anymore. He would prefer not to, but he's pretty ok with it. He does not run off and flick his foot at me when I put him back down on the ground 


:dutch


----------



## Myia09

Go Penny! That is so great!
I just got my first bunny kiss from Kinobe..it was great!

Just checking in and saying hi!


----------



## kirbyultra

Holiday Pictures 2010

Miss Penny













King Kirby









The royal couple














Sir Toby









*Outtakes!*



Toby takes a break from being angry and sticks his tongue out at me to show his disapproval.





Kirby and Penny looking in the wrong direction





Toby looks at me, very cross


----------



## Dragonrain

So cute! I did my Christmas photo shoot with the pets yesterday.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kirby is such a sweetie!

Those are great photo's, your bunny's are so photogenic.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I just got my first bunny kiss from Kinobe..it was great!
> 
> Just checking in and saying hi!


Yay! Bunny kisses are so great  Good to see you around again.


----------



## kherrmann3

Hehe! Cute photo-session! I gave up on holiday pictures after the Santa-bunny tantrum held by my Toby.


----------



## myheart

Those are some really nice pics!! Penny looked okay about some of it, but certainly disapproving of the collar... lol How did she really like her first Christmas photo-shoot?

Kirby and Toby must be ol' pro's by now... Hope they all had fun putting up with your shenanigans. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hehe! Cute photo-session! I gave up on holiday pictures after the Santa-bunny tantrum held by my Toby.


Boooo! I would love to see Christmas Toby... And maybe some reindeer Sammi 

*myheart wrote: *


> Those are some really nice pics!! Penny looked okay about some of it, but certainly disapproving of the collar... lol How did she really like her first Christmas photo-shoot?
> 
> Kirby and Toby must be ol' pro's by now... Hope they all had fun putting up with your shenanigans.


Thanks Janet  Penny didn't really disapprove. She kinda didn't know what to do. She seemed to be a little lost, as if the bell collar was a hand on the back of her neck, petting her and she didn't want to move. 

Kirby and Toby were the ones who disapproved lots! You'd think by now they'd humor me a little on the holiday  Kirby was so funny with the bell collar on. He did a whole-body shake and set the jingle bells off. Then he got so scared by the sound that he ran around a little. Poor, poor bunny. :shock:


----------



## Bunny parents

Awwwwwwwwwwww , love your pics, Helen ! 
I know what I want for X'mas this year... :blushan: hehe
Can I have them for X'mas, Santa Helen ? Hehe, please please pleaseeeee. inkbouce:


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart** wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some really nice pics!! Penny looked okay about some of it, but certainly disapproving of the collar... lol How did she really like her first Christmas photo-shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Janet  Penny didn't really disapprove.* She kinda didn't know what to do. She seemed to be a little lost,* as if the bell collar was a hand on the back of her neck, petting her and she didn't want to move.
Click to expand...

She probably felt the same way that I do about attempting to go out shopping after Thanksgiving.  Same facial expression, too! (first photo)


----------



## kirbyultra

Bonus Christmas Toto pics!

My husbun was trying to get Toby to sit still with a treat... but we got another tongue shot instead. 






Here's Toby, posed semi appropriately, the little bugger.


----------



## myheart

What I want to know is where do people have the room in their house to set a little scene up and not have the bunnies running away all of the time?!!! :shock:

Gosh, if I tried this with any of my kids, I wouldn't see them for the rest of the day!! lol

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute picture of Toby.


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> What I want to know is where do people have the room in their house to set a little scene up and not have the bunnies running away all of the time?!!! :shock:


LOL!! Good point. I normally don't do the whole set thing, but this year I dunno, I was in a mood to go all out. I did it on the dinner table, so it was elevated and they didn't want to jump. They kept running around on the towel over the table, though. The shots that I posted were the good ones out of like 50! So it wasn't easy


----------



## kirbyultra

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Awwwwwwwwwwww , love your pics, Helen !
> I know what I want for X'mas this year... :blushan: hehe
> Can I have them for X'mas, Santa Helen ? Hehe, please please pleaseeeee. inkbouce:


Thanks, but no way! These fur babies are all mine! 
:weee:


----------



## kirbyultra

November 27, 2010 - A Normal Update

I guess I haven't been doing a lot of heavy duty updating like I was doing all through the summer. I still take a lot of pictures but ever since getting my desktop PC, it's been hard to juggle between having pics on two computers so sometimes I'm just like, eh, I'll do it later. :confused2: Also, the ability to play Starcraft II on the desktop PC has nothing to do with it. :biggrin2:

Thanksgiving was pretty great. It was just a human face-stuffing contest and I left all the bun buns at home. Pretty sure they were glad I didn't take them out to see my family! 

The other day, something crazy happened. I was hugging Penny in the living room, sitting on the couch, and I let Kirby out to play. I thought I locked Toby up in Le Chateau. But what happened was I locked the bottom door but not the top door. So Toby was getting all fired up in Le Chateau watching all the other buns take over the living room. He charged at the 2nd level door and fell straight out of the condo. He landed awkwardly because I don't think he was expecting to fly out of there. Kirby got freaked out and ran back to the rabbit room, and Toby gave chase. I started screaming and I had to throw Penny to fend for herself on the couch while I jolted after Toby. Toby luckily ran down the hall, past the rabbit room, and Kirby had already run into the rabbit room so all I had to do was close the door. But then Toby turned around and ran into the living room again. I ran back, fearing Penny may have hopped onto the ground where Toby would spot her. Luckily, she was still investigating the couch and she was out of reach from Toby. 

It was very scary having all three buns out and about like that. It was all over in about 10 seconds but it was a huge scare. I don't think I'll ever forget to lock Toby's doors, both of them, ever again! If Toby got Penny, she would be in big trouble because she's sooo slow and he's so aggressive. She's also never faced off with Toby before so I'm sure she's not even aware he's so mean to other buns. 

Anyhow, here are more pictures of my buns!





The red eye reduction didn't do a good job, so she looks weird. But she's chewing on that little hay toy. I swear, they've ignored this toy for months and suddenly she started to play with it.





Here's Penny looking quite typical, shoving her face into hay.





Find the bunneh.









Kirby's so cute when he stands up!





Aw, I love when they share.





Private sharing

:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures!! 

The second picture, with Penny eating hay half in the box...is that when she pees on the floor next to the box? Because I think that's what Ziggy does! His front half is in the box but his butt is hanging out the opening, and I don't know if maybe he doesn't realize he's not completely inside the box or he's just too busy eating to care or what the deal is, but I'm pretty sure that's what's going on when he has his accidents right next to the litter box.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> The second picture, with Penny eating hay half in the box...is that when she pees on the floor next to the box?


Nope, when Penny pees on the floor, she just sits on the floor and pees, and then doesn't move away from it, hence wetting her legs and butt. She pees like she's incontinent but she's not... She seems to pee when she hunger-rages. But there's nothing I can do about it because I'm not gonna wake up in the middle of the night to feed her new hay. She always has hay, she just doesn't always like the hay that she has. She used to just eat everything but now she's gotten picky like the rest of my spoiled buns. On days where I sleep less and wake up earlier to feed the buns, she doesn't pee. That's the only pattern I've been able to sorta put on this.

And by hunger-rage, I mean, when she wants something to eat, she will bash her head into anything to make noise and get my attention. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it makes me rage and she regrets disturbing me, AKA "picking up the bun for some punishment snorgles!"


----------



## kirbyultra

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/4tWxr_sT1J4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## myheart

I really like this pic of Penny:






I really like her expression, but most of all, I really, reallywant to hold her little white paw!  Not sure why, but that was the first thought that came to my mind when I saw it, "I'll hold your little white paw, Miss Pen-Pen." Maybe it's because she almost looks like she's wearing a cast...(?).


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> I really like her expression, but most of all, I really, reallyÂ want to hold her little white paw! Â  Not sure why, but that was the first thought that came to my mind when I saw it, "I'll hold your little white paw, Miss Pen-Pen."Â  Maybe it's because she almost looks like she's wearing a cast...(?).



Yah, I get what you mean. The expression is priceless. I think everyone interprets it differently. She just looks silly like that to me :biggrin2: Like she's a little bitter lol! Penny stands on her tippy toes sometimes. Like, she is sitting on her hind feet but her front paws are just barely on the ground, showing off her long legs. And that's when her white paw looks really cool :coolness:


----------



## kirbyultra

November 27, 2010 - Rabbit Nation Infrastructure Changes

The rabbit room had some work done (again). After like, _*10 months*_, we finally fixed the shelf. The shelf fell off after a printer mishap and the little lamp had literally been sitting on the floor all this time, very sad. The lighting in the rabbit room was horrendous for a long time. Now, we've put up 2 shelves to elevate all the electrical cables off the floor, and created a bit of extra storage for the buns' supplies and toys. Also, the corner of the room is just generally cleaner. We were able to create a straight cut L shape out of the NICs and the pen and equally divided between Kirby and Penny for their night time separation.  The slaves reclaimed a bit of neat walking space as a result. But during the day we open up the pen completely and they have the entire room, so it's no biggie.






Here's an older pic worth bringing back just for entertainment and demonstration purposes. You'll see the lamp just lying on the floor in the background and a dozen wires on the floor also, hidden away behind the NIC panels and a sheet of acrylic to keep bunny teeth out.





Some bun bun pics





Yin yang buns





Here, my Kirby is sleeping next to his lovey bun. I took these pics in total darkness + flash so it's a wee bit out of focus. I love to see Kirby so relaxed :hearts:









:dutch


----------



## avarocks

Cute pics!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, conked-out Kirby!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wonderful update, cute bunny pics.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kirbyultra

Anyone miss Sir Toby? Here are some handsome pics of him waiting for me by the kitchen. He was patiently waiting for dinner :eats:
"hi mommy. can i has dinner?"






"i am a good boy. i will sit here and wait"





Penny sitting as a loaf. This is a rare sight. She usually lays with her legs all out, very unlady-like.


----------



## kherrmann3

Toby looks like he's about to lean over and fall! Mommy must have been making something that smelled goo-ood!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw Toby is so cute! My guys would never wait patiently for me to feed them lol, they literally try to climb me to get to their food bowls.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby and Kirby know when I am making their salads. I'm not sure how because I don't think you can smell lettuce from that far away. Kirby will sneak up right behind me in the kitchen these days and it wigs me out because I am so afraid I'll step on him by accident. Toby will always wait for me on that yellow foam mat because it's closest to the kitchen.  Toby really is quite a well behaved bunny boy. Kirby is rather spoiled as time goes on. But I love them all. :biggrin2:

And, here's another pic of Penny. Because a Penny a day will keep...........the floors moist. :confused2::?:expressionless:twitch::thud:




:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny has peed many days in a row, daily. Again. So I dunno, maybe she just was in a mood for a couple weeks to be a good girl. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## kherrmann3

I forget... Did you ever take her to the vet about it? I wonder if she has any bladder issues (like a little infection?) Just curious... I keep trying to think of why she would do that (Toby is doing something like that here and driving me insane!)


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I forget... Did you ever take her to the vet about it? I wonder if she has any bladder issues (like a little infection?) Just curious... I keep trying to think of why she would do that (Toby is doing something like that here and driving me insane!)


Penny was seen by two of the best rabbit savvy vets in NYC and both confirmed that Penny did not have UTI, kidney issues, or bladder issues. She does not have any calcium stuck in there... she is just a messy, nasty little girl  She :hearts water and that's just that. She may have had food/drink deprivation with her former owner or something that contributes to her need to inhale any and all edibles, and she eliminates just as quickly in order to make room for more. :rollseyes


----------



## kirbyultra

December 3, 2010 -* Penny Monster*

She put Kirby in a headlock 









Good lord, is this a rabbit or some other animal?? No bun plays with a ball like this...
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/-1gkplO-f0U&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## tristaw.

omg that video is just awesome!!! :heartbeat:


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL Thanks. Isn't she insane?

I feel like ElfMommy NEEDS to take that pic of Penny putting Kirby in a hold, and make it the next caption contest. The first one where she's like FEAR ME. And the second one she's like RAWWRR! And Kirby's like ...


----------



## myheart

The vid is sooo darn cute!!!! I like the end where Pen-Pen climbs on you saying that she played enough, now it's time to love on the bunny. Too sweet...!!

I don't think Kirby really minds the headlock. What guy is going tocomplain when trapped under the 'dewlap' of a beautiful girl.:coolness:

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw cute video! Pretty Penny. Ziggy actually plays with balls like that too, and Barnaby to an extent. Ziggy will play fetch with me sometimes if he's in the mood. Playful bunnies are the best!


----------



## kirbyultra

Penny is so entertaining at times and so frustrating other times. Today she got into my husband's dry cleaning bag and was messing around his work shirts. I have no idea if they have holes in them now...


----------



## kirbyultra

December 4, 2010 - Rabbit Nation update

King Kirby's rabbit nation was suffering a bad winter draft. It does every year, but for some reason every year it comes as a surprise to me lol... So I had to block it off with some good old bath towels and it works really well. And like an idiot, it took me 2 years to realize that if I clip the towel on the OUTSIDE part of the pen, the buns can't chew the towel. _Ohhhhh!_ (Duh... ) Miss Penny no longer has to feel a breeze up her wazoo at night  I actually put a towel up a couple weeks ago but the winter wind has really picked up and I had to clip up a second towel today.

All the buns have had a little big of redness in their eyes for some reason... I couldn't figure it out. Penny had a few fits of sneezing but only when she had her head ear-deep inside of the hay rack. So I guess it was the hay. The redness was pretty bad one day on Toby, then it was kinda bad on Kirby, and Penny had a day when her eyes were red, both the skin around the eye and the white part of the eye itself. None of them showed any other signs of discomfort. I deduce it was the box of hay. When I ordered the 45 lbs of Tim from KM, I boxed them all up into plastic containers and the first box they were eating was in fact the hay that was at the bottom of the shipping bag. A lot of the pieces were lousy, and it was actually pretty dusty. So I guess the buns were all sticking their heads waaaay down in the hay rack to find a "good" piece of hay and got sneezy and irritated eyes from the hay dust. Poor babies. I threw out 1/4 plastic box of hay crud tonight after realizing this. Grr. I don't want my buns to be uncomfy!

:dutch


----------



## MILU

Toby's happy holiday's pic looks really cute!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Cute photo (and video) updates!  The video of Penny with the jingle ball reminds me of our former foster, Berry-Boo. She was insane with things she could pick-up and toss (keys were her favorite), but if you had something spherical, she'd nose it around until it was exactly where she wanted it (normally in her food bowl). She liked stacking! It's funny the games our rabbits "invent", isn't it?


----------



## JadeIcing

Drafts are not fun. I have to be careful because of all the special cases we have here.


----------



## hln917

I have alot of catching up to do! Though I've been following their shenanigan on yours and Toby's FB. Can't b/l he actually growled at you tonight!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yes, Toby growled at me twice today for ruining his fun. His fun = destroying the cloth bottom of my couch 

*December 6, 2010 - A Tale of Three Dishes*

The bunny slave's husbun-bun bought a pineapple today and cut up tiny pieces for the royal buns to eat. Just a little bit for each. Sir Toby dove at the dish, thinking it was his usual pumpkin-in-a-dish treat. Then he was visibly puzzled. Then he sniffed it and decided to put his little tongue on it. _Hmm..._ he thought. And he went on to brush his little bunny tongue on it several more times to confirm his opinion that the golden pineapple was in fact good bunner eats. He bit off a tiny piece with just the tippies of his front teeth and gnashed on it a while. Oh it was indeed delicious! He chomped the whole thing, squished it inside of his tiny dwarfy bunny mouth while juice squirted out of his pinkie lips. The dish was moved closer to his mouth to catch the dripping juice. Silly Toby. He enjoyed that treat quite a bit!!

Lady Penny Anne quite in her usual way, didn't care what was in the dish. She automatically assumed it is for consumption and proceeded to inhale it in one great satisfying bite. 

King Kirby is too smart a king to fall for that. He is still examining the contents of his dish. If Penny does not die of poison overnight, perhaps he'll have his pineapple chunk for breakfast.


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, I'm glad you enjoyed that Ali. I realize I haven't put _much _thought into my blog posts recently. I generally try to make them a little entertaining to read...


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, Toby is so animated with his food-stuffs! ^_^ Cute to imagine!


----------



## kirbyultra

Here's a clip of Kirby eating his pineapple this evening. He has decided that it is harmless and delicious. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/GDh6U0Oy8uA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Oh my god, do I love bunny tongues...:shock:


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff

That is possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen! I don't know what it is but when I see a rabbit's little mouth nibbling away I find it irresistible! Love your blog by the way, Kirby and Toby are so cute! I only just started reading your blog, I'm new here. =) Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Nikki_Shortstuff wrote: *


> That is possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen! I don't know what it is but when I see a rabbit's little mouth nibbling away I find it irresistible! Love your blog by the way, Kirby and Toby are so cute! I only just started reading your blog, I'm new here. =) Looking forward to seeing more!


HMmm, I would have to agree that bunny nibbles are one of THE cutest things on earth to have the honor of seeing  If you see the tongue, it's like bonus! I thought of taking the video of Kirby because Kirby is the only bun who has white lips and they really stand out. :biggrin2:

Welcome to the forum and I hope you stop by to read more of Kirby's bunny blog!


----------



## kherrmann3

I love his white little lips and little flicky-tongue! Absolutely adorable video! How can you handle that much cuteness without your head exploding?


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I love his white little lips and little flicky-tongue! Absolutely adorable video! How can you handle that much cuteness without your head exploding?


Oh believe me, my blown-away brain bits were all over the floor the first time I saw him munch on the pineapple. I gathered my vital body parts again before taking that video of him with my camera


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> kherrmann3 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I love his white little lips and little flicky-tongue! Absolutely adorable video! How can you handle that much cuteness without your head exploding?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh believe me, my blown-away brain bits were all over the floor the first time I saw him munch on the pineapple. I gathered my vital body parts again before taking that video of him with my camera
Click to expand...

That must have been fun!  

:sweep


----------



## MILU

"Penny Monster"'s pic should go to the next photo caption contest, asking what's in her mind!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

So sad. I lost a bunch of weight this fall. But my father in law bought me a box of Lindt chocolate pralines. And I can't stop eating them. Fat fail.


----------



## MILU

I'm fatter than ever.. need a diet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Looks like the king enjoyed his royal pineapple.


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha - Vivian, I was so fat early in the summer. I went to the gym a lot and I only kinda toned up but didn't lose any weight. Then I got so ill in the summer that I dropped 10 lbs. Now I am just kinda teetering around the same weight, not gaining, not losing. When the skin problems die down I will get back to the gym. It's taking way, way longer than I expected. This summer I went for an annual physical checkup and my doctor was saying how I just crossed from normal to obese weight for my height. I was so angry, I was determined not to gain any more weight. Ergh, so I juts haven't lost any either.  I'm doing a lot of diet tweaks to try to make my body happy. I'm aiming to be healthy, not necessarily lose weight, so I guess that makes sense that my weight is currently static.

Penny was wrecking my day today. She made a huge mess. She hadn't peed the floor in two days. Then this morning she peed a giant puddle, and she threw bits of hay ALL over the floor. I was so unhappy with her. I fought the terrible urge to clean. I do not like to clean on the weekends because basically now I'm a "homemaker" of sorts and weekends are MY days off... and she was just killing it. I finally broke down and cleaned up this evening. I don't know about you ladies out there, but I physically cannot fall asleep if there is a mess somewhere. :confused2:

Get this - when I sweep to spot clean with the pooper scooper, Penny regularly lunges at me and grunts. I know bunnies have a thing about humans not touching their stuff but honestly I've NEVER had this happen with my boys. They understand I need to tidy up and they let me do it. Penny is SO territorial with her garbage and it makes me so mad. When she grunts at me, I grunt back. She made such a mess today that I whipped out the handvac. She went up against the handvac and grunted at it. She lost that battle. 

Kirby and Toby are perfect as usual.


----------



## kirbyultra

I need to update my avatar's animated gif...


----------



## MILU

What's the illness you had? Maybe I can get it and drop some pounds too, hehe
It seems like Penny will always be Penny.. I guess she'll fool you for some days, but you'll have to get used to her way... I have a pack of pellets (I didn't throw away anything that belonged to MILU) and there's a bunny that looks like Penny in the pack. So cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

No you don't want what I had. It was literally the most pain I've ever felt in my whole entire life. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. The fact that I dropped 10 lbs in 6 days was just a side effect of having no appetite and basically not eating for 6 days. That's no fun at all. 

Penny... Penny... Penny... I dunno what to do with her. She's like a bi-polar rabbit/dog. Weird. Kirby sure has interesting taste in women. :coolness:


----------



## MILU

Oh no, was it that bad? Then you're right, I don't want it. Thanks for letting me know.
I had seen toby's happy holiday banner (which was cuuute!) and today I've seen Kirby and Penny's and it's really cute too. You serve a wonderful nation!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I had seen toby's happy holiday banner (which was cuuute!) and today I've seen Kirby and Penny's and it's really cute too. You serve a wonderful nation!


Thank you!!! I love my bun buns :big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::big kiss:


----------



## kirbyultra

December 15, 2010

Just took these pics of Kirby when I was loving on him. The cuteness in his eyes was too much to take and I had to go get my camera. :shock:







Then when I started to snap photos in his face he looked at me like this.




"whatchu think u doin, slave? get back to work!"

Yes, my king. *pets* et:

:dutch


----------



## myheart

Poor Kirby having to deal with the paparazzi and an insubordinate slave! What's the kingdom coming to....?!!! :rollseyes


----------



## kirbyultra

I can't help it. He's too cute  I'll take a few lashes of the whip for cuteness


----------



## kherrmann3

I love that look! I get it from my Toby all the time! There's something about their grumpy, bulgy-eyed, no-ears disapproval that always makes me giggle. It still cracks me up how Kirby has the same while smoosh of white on his little lips! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love that look! I get it from my Toby all the time! There's something about their grumpy, bulgy-eyed, no-ears disapproval that always makes me giggle. It still cracks me up how Kirby has the same while smoosh of white on his little lips! :hearts


I giggle when he looks at me with disapproval too. Man, was he disapproving! 

I miss seeing pics of Toby!! I know you're busy but I do miss that gray fluff ball.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff

Adorable photos! And that is the cutest disapproval look I have ever seen, lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

December 17, 2010 - More pictures + Rejection from Toby

The other day, I was having a real good time with Toby. Petting him, kissing him, and generally just having fun being silly on the floor. I laid down low to offer him a ride on my back (he does hop on every now and again). But I think he thought I was demanding to be groomed because my head is facing him, low to the ground. He bit me leg and pretty much shut down the Mommy Express. Ugh, heartbroken. :expressionless

Look at Penny giving Kirby the look of death again as Kirby pretends to be inflicted by death. She's even spell-casting some voodoo business with her front legs.






Ohhh that's why Kirby's under her spell. I see now. She DOES look suspicious, doesn't she? 





This is not the lady-like way to sit, Pan-Pan.





:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are cute pictures, what an adorable couple.


----------



## MILU

They're way too cute!!!
LOL Penny does look like a little male wabbit like that..  I guess she's been spending too much time with the boys! heheh


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, thanks Dave & Vivian. More pictures on the way.


----------



## kirbyultra

"It's warmer up here"





"do i have something on my face?"


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff

Oh my gosh, how adorable! I swear you can see Penny do a little bunny smile, and look at that sparkling eye! Must REALLY be enjoying that hay!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yep, Penny does indeed smile when she eats. Most other times she looks dopey and just sorta lies there. But when she eats, she comes alive and looks pretty funny.

Today, Toby was trying to once again break into the rabbit room. It was safe for him to come in because the other buns were put away for the night. So I grabbed him for a nail trim. Boy is he sorry he did that! Poor thing, he was so freaked out. And he tried to bite his way out of my arms but I was prepared with a thick, heavy sweatshirt and immune to his sharp teeth. I managed to cut all his nails in one sitting without his escaping. And he was fairly cooperative I guess! I love doing Toby's nails though. It's the only time I get to snuggle him close in my arms. He totally hates it, but I wuv his warm, soft plushy body. :hearts: 

Toby got a bite of Kirby's nose earlier this evening and hubby freaked out. Kirby seems to be in good spirits. It was so sad to see Kirby rubbing his nose with his front paws from the assault.  Toby hopped away with a mouthful of black fur and we are worried about his gut now. He is behaving normally and I'm gonna watch his hay intake carefully. 

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Poor Kirby's little nosey! Make sure you give it a kiss for me! :hearts:


----------



## hln917

Poor Kirby, does Penny ever come to his defense vs Toby? When Baci tried to hump Shades once, little chicken Cappy started barking ran over and grabbed Baci by the neck and flipped him back. Of course Baci thought it was fun.

You are really brave to trim their nails solo. I still won't do it. I'll hold them while hubby trims them. However I'm the one with the bites and scratches afterwards. But all worth it.


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby has really puffy little whisker cheeks. It makes me giggle when I see him at these angles.


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Poor Kirby, does Penny ever come to his defense vs Toby?Â  When Baci tried to hump Shades once,Â  little chicken Cappy started barking ran over and grabbed Baci by the neck and flipped him back.Â  Of course Baci thought it was fun.
> 
> You are really brave to trim their nails solo.Â  I still won't do it.Â  I'll hold them while hubby trims them.Â  However I'm the one with the bites and scratches afterwards.Â  But all worth it.


Penny does not defend Kirby. Penny is not a fighter. She kind of naively bops around and sticks her long nose out for Toby to munch on. :rollseyes
Haha yeah, the holder of the bun is always getting brutally beat up by the bun. When Toby is having a bad day and giving me a really hard time, I wait for my husband to be around to do the clipping. Toby's the only one I have a lot of trouble with. Kirby and Penny are pretty steady once I get them in my arms. I like to do their nails because I get to hold them and have a legit excuse P) and my husband tends to cut tiny bits and before long we have to clip again. 

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Aww! Poor Kirby's little nosey! Make sure you give it a kiss for me! :hearts:



I will kiss Kirby lots!


----------



## kherrmann3

Cute Toby update! I love his little cotton-puff cheeks! :hearts I also like how he looks against the bright colors of the foam mats. It just makes him "pop" out a little more.

Also, it looks like you may need to turn your thermostat down... Toby is melting!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Poor King Kirby's nose! Maybe Penny will give him extra kisses.

Great pictures of Toby, what a handsome guy.


----------



## Dragonrain

Hope Kirby's nose is okay! I'm so nervous about bunnies doing stuff like that between the cage/pen bars now, after a rabbit I was bunsitting nearly took Barnaby's nose completely off between the cage bars :shock: If you notice in his pictures, that's why Barnaby has a weird looking nose now.


----------



## kirbyultra

There's a fourth bunny in the house and Penny is currently beating him up. Uh oh.


----------



## kirbyultra

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/a7j4ze3b3P4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## myheart

What a neat bed!! I gave a pet cuddler to the Flemmie I am fostering, and she does the same thing as Penney does with the thing of trying to smooth it out before settling down on it. I thought cats and dogs were so particular about where they lay down, but bunnies really do have to make it their own bed. 

Happy Holidays to you!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well she certainly put that bunny in its place!


----------



## kirbyultra

Merry Christmas!!! 

First, a word about the "fourth bunny" pet bed - Hubby bought it for Toby, thinking he would like to sleep in it when he's up on the party deck. Well, he didn't, and Toby stopped going up to the party deck ever since that thing has been placed there. We gave him a few weeks to try it out. He didn't like it so we gave it to Penny since she likes to lay around a lot. Well, you know how that went. 

Hubby bought a pet bed shaped like a turtle too, and it's green, he bought it meant for Penny. I asked him why he bought that one for her. He kinda got his words caught in his throat. So I added, "was it because she's kinda slow?" And he cracked up. It's only funny because it's true. 

I bought the Magnus from BunSpace for Penny. She eats everything super fast so I thought it would be productive for her to work for it a little. I bought this toy for her to "find" her treats and pace her a little. 






It's a really cool toy, it's very well made, and the concept is fantastically made for pets. Hubby and I took bets about which bun would "get it" the fastest. We both agreed Toby would get it fastest. Kirby would get it but probably not bother with it. Hubby thought Penny would destroy the box and knock it upside down before figuring out how to lift the lid. I thought she'd eventually get it, but would do a considerable amount of destruction first. 

Here's what happened. Penny sniffed around and immediately knew there was food nearby. She didn't quite get that it was hidden inside, but she knew it had something to do with the wooden lid. So she yanked it off and started to tearing into the circular lid, chewing the rope handle and the wooden knob. She didn't even seem to understand or notice that the treat was actually in a recess that the lid had uncovered. Kirby swooped in and ate the treat after Penny did the work for him. _Insert hysterical human laughter here!!! LMAO! _I knew Kirby would be too royal of a bun to be bothered to play such a silly food game. But I had no idea he'd make Penny do his work for him. What a smart bun! 

RIP Cottontail cottage. They tore into the original second floor cardboard and I replaced it with the 3rd floor's cardboard (so the cottage technically had no roof after I did this). The buns took a few months to peel the cardboard up piece by piece but it finally got the point where I didn't think it would hold their weight anymore. The Maze Haven was constructed last night for Toby.

I was trying to get Toby to go explore on the second floor so I put some homemade Toby cookies on the 2nd floor by the entrance hole to lure him up. Toby is so smart that he figured out the Maze Haven is shorter than the Cottontail Cottage; he can periscope and grab the cookie off the window hole of the 2nd floor, without having to actually enter and go upstairs. :biggrin: What a smart bun! He grabbed 3 cookies placed in 3 different places by strategically poking his head in. You can't lure him if he is determined that he's not ready to go into a new cardboard house. 

Anyways, the bun Christmas was a lot of fun. Very entertaining  My best friend even got them wooden carrot chew toys. They are very happy buns.

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

That looks like a neat toy idea! It seems to be made with a critter's foraging "instinct" in mind.


----------



## MILU

"happy boxing day" for you and the rabbit nation! (I heard "Boxing day" is the day after xmas) 
The bunnies got a nice gift, and it's so funny that Toby ate it all after Penny did all the "hard work" for him, hehe
I wish you all a happy new year too!ink iris:


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, I am American. I don't know what Boxing Day is. I think it is a Canadian thing.  lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

December 26, 2010 - More pictures!

Kirby using Penny as a pillow





Penny chewing on her new chew toy





Kirby sleeping with his new toy to guard it from Penny





Here's Toby doing everything he can to grab the second floor cookies without actually having to go up to the second floor.













When he finally decided to go up there, he was very skeptical.













My silly rabbits...


----------



## kirbyultra

*December 27, 2010 - Beautiful Buns*

Penny is really pretty in this pic.





Kirby is sooo shiny and handsome. Aw man, I could just love him forever like this.





Kirby is saying "ehhh.... what's up, doc?"





:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

I love the last picture of Toby. He looks like he's yelling out the window, "Hey, you darn kids, get off mah lawn!"


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those buns are not spoiled at all!

Great pictures of the royals.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kelly: Toby often has the "get off mah lawn" senior look on his face. He can be such a grumpy bun sometimes! :confused2:

Penny in a harness





Toby's preppy shirt with stylish denim jeans





Kirby disapproving of Penny's unrefined table manners


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures! The harnesses are really cute. I wish my bunnies would let me dress them up, but nope, they are very determined to remain nudists!


----------



## hln917

Are you seriously considering taking Penny for a walk on the streets of Manhattan?:biggrin2: Please let me know so I can be there to see it. Is Toby's shirt also a harness. The color would look great on him!


----------



## MILU

Yes, it seems like "boxing day" is Canadian, I thought it was ok as my American friends say that.. (I guess they want to be Canadian?) 
I LOVE all pics! And Toby trying to reach the 2nd floor is so extra cute! Hehe
You *have* to post pics of him wearing his new clothes!! I've never seen a bunny in jeans before, it must be the most adorable thing!!
And I might be wrong, but I guess by the pics that Kirby feasted too much on the holidays? Hehehe. He looks a little bigger. I'm not sure if it's the camera angle though. Penny looks beautiful indeed, as always. All the 3 are really cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hmmm I don't think Kirby gained any weight. If anything he's been slimming down and gaining a bit more muscle since he's so much more active these days. Maybe it is just the angle of the pic 

I am ending the 2010 blog thread now! I finally created the 2011 one because I can't bear to not blog about them for any longer. After a 2 week hiatus I'm finally getting back into it. Just like last year, I've delayed it a couple of weeks basically because I didn't have time to make the new picture collage LOL

Please read about my fur babies in the new 2011 edition of King Kirby's Rabbit Nation: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63093&forum_id=6

Thank you!

:dutch


----------

